# The Betting Thread



## tomj

French Derby day today!

I'm going for Ektihaam e/w

Only beaten half a length by Bonfire and in this company Bonfire would be hot favourite


----------



## Jim Bowen

I've gone with French Fifteen, its closeish second to Camelot is the best form in the field.


----------



## tomj

I'm only doing Ektihaam today after devastation when Cavaleiro didn't place.. French Fifteen was second to Camelot over a different distance, making Ektihaam's second to Bonfire more impressive in my opinion, Camelot >> Frankel. Won Guineas and the Derby.. That is awesome.


----------



## theuzi

Thinking of backing the French at 11's for the Euros.


----------



## Wallet

theuzi said:


> Thinking of backing the French at 11's for the Euros.


21 game unbeaten run, including wins over England, Germany and Brazil.

It's not a bad shout.


----------



## CamR21

theuzi said:


> Thinking of backing the French at 11's for the Euros.


Already have done at 12's


----------



## Macca L20

I've been getting into the NBA playoffs lately and fancy Oklahoma City Thunder on the handicap(-5) @ evens tonight.


----------



## Charliebigspuds

On France and the euros saw today they 17/10 to beat us in the opening game. GreAt price IMO thats with ladbrokes prob get better if shop about.


----------



## CamR21

Charliebigspuds said:


> On France and the euros saw today they 17/10 to beat us in the opening game. GreAt price IMO thats with ladbrokes prob get better if shop about.


Easy money


----------



## Lunny

£10 on Poland and England to win their groups wins £80.

Sort of wishing I'd put it on Poland and France now, ah well.


----------



## Pecsaetan

Victor Chandler are probably the best to go to if anyone's having a bet on Euro 2012 outright winner - if Spain win they refund losing bets. Ladbrokes are doing the same offer if England win, but I'll stick my neck out and say Spain have got more chance of winning than England.


----------



## Macca L20

NBA tonight;
Boston Celtics on handicap(+2) @ Evens
Boston Celtics to win 4th Quarter @ 11/10
Game to go to overtime @ 17/2


----------



## 084

Group D
France @ 6/4
Group C
Spain @ 1/2
Group B
Germany @ evens
Group A
Czech Republic @ 4/1
4 Fold Accumulator(s)	O/15947243/0000196	£1.00	

Ukraine v Sweden
Draw @ 9/4
Russia v Czech Republic
Draw @ 9/4
Poland v Greece
Draw @ 23/10
Rep Ireland v Croatia
Draw @ 11/5
7 Fold Accumulator(s)	O/15947243/0000195	£1.00	

France v England
France @ 7/5
Rep Ireland v Croatia
Croatia @ 5/4
Spain v Italy
Spain @ 8/11
Germany v Portugal
Germany @ evens
Netherlands v Denmark
Netherlands @ 4/7
Russia v Czech Republic
Russia @ 6/5
Poland v Greece
Poland @ evens
4 Fold Accumulator(s)	O/15947243/0000194	£2.00	

Germany v Portugal
Germany @ evens
Netherlands v Denmark
Netherlands @ 4/7
Russia v Czech Republic
Draw @ 9/4
Poland v Greece
Poland @ evens


----------



## DonBoxer

France or Holland to make the finals with 2 e/w bets to win works out at about 5/2. I think that's works a cheeky go.


----------



## CamR21

Poland (20/19)	Draw (23/10)	Greece (7/2)	

Russia (7/5)	Draw (9/4) Czech Republic (11/4)


----------



## Macca L20

£5 Fernando Llorente/France @ 125/1

Pick the winner of Group C & D at Euro 2012
£10 Spain & France @ 9/4

£5 acca
Group D
France @ 17/10
Group C
Croatia @ 15/2
Group B
Germany @ 11/10
Group A
Poland @ 5/2

£5 Andrei Arshavin @ 80/1
£5 Robert Lewandowski @ 33/1
£5 Zlatan Ibrahimovic @ 33/1

£5 No Goalscorer @ 20/1 
Top Team Goalscorer
Czech Republic Top Goalscorer

£5 M Gotze (Germany) @ 50/1 
Player of The Tournament
UEFA Player of the Tournament

£5 Germany & F Llorente @ 66/1 

£5 Denmark v France @ 325/1 
Name the Finalists

£5 e/w Denmark @ 100/1


----------



## Lunny

That Llorente bet is pretty saucy.

Hopefully France fuck it up in the groups though


----------



## Macca L20

Lunny said:


> That Llorente bet is pretty saucy.
> 
> Hopefully France fuck it up in the groups though


Got told yesterday that Torres will be starting ahead of Llorente. Fucking joke if it's true.


----------



## theuzi

Russia now 6/4 to beat Czech tonight



Decent price.


----------



## Macca L20

£10 Lewandowski 1st goal
£5 1-1 Poland v Greece


----------



## Macca L20

Never done the double. What a wankstain:fire


----------



## Zico

Good start mac :clap:

On the Russians myself, left out the opening game


----------



## Macca L20

£20 Russia to win to nil @ 5/2
£5 Arsharvin 1st goal and Russia 2-0 @ 55/1


----------



## theuzi

Dutch for me tonight.
Also, fancy Portugal to play well tonight, maybe over 0.5 or 1.5 goals


----------



## Macca L20

£5 Holland/Denmark 2-2 @ 18/1
£5 Luuk De Jong last goal @ 5/1
£5 Agger 1st goal & 2-2 @ 250/1


----------



## Noonaldinho

Fancy Ireland to get a draw, gonna just have a cheeky £5 on 1-1


----------



## Macca L20

Done Jelavic and 1-1.
Boss night last night had Bailey 1-12 and Bradley points.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Macca L20 said:


> Done Jelavic and 1-1.
> Boss night last night had Bailey 1-12 and Bradley points.


Nice one :good


----------



## tomj

Tomorrow's Racing

14:15 Folkestone 5f Sprint, Hardy Red 10/11f
15:00 Newton Abbot 2m1f Hurdle, Jolly Roger 4/5f
16:00 Newton Abbot 2m3f Hurdle, Victor Leodorum Evsf
20:00 Roscommon 3m100yd Chase, Prince Of Milan 10/1

Putting the favs in a 20 quid treble, Prince Of Milan in a 5 e/w accumulator and a 20p e/w lucky 15.


----------



## Noonaldinho

England at over 2/1 cause I'm a patriotic bastard :horse


----------



## tomj

Tomorrow's Racing

14:15 Folkestone 5f Sprint, Hardy Red 10/11f Lose
15:00 Newton Abbot 2m1f Hurdle, Jolly Roger 4/5f Win
16:00 Newton Abbot 2m3f Hurdle, Victor Leodorum Evsf Win
20:00 Roscommon 3m100yd Chase, Prince Of Milan 10/1 Lost @ 11/2.. Forced into a blunder due to crowding and lost it's place.

2 wins 1 loss so far.


----------



## Joe Ko!

9/1 Chavez Munroe Chambers to win....Great bet.


----------



## Macca L20

£5 Greece 1-0 @ 15/2
£5 Greece to win @ 23/10
£5 Lewandowski 1st goal 6/1
£5 Poland 2-1 @ 11/1
£5 Lewandowski & 2-1 @ 40/1


----------



## tomj

Naseem Alyasmeen 14:20 Haydock 8/1 1m6f
Lindenhurst 18:00 Fairyhouse 6/1 1m2f
Purple 20:30 Fairyhouse 6/1 1m4f 

E/W patent/treble.. Don't go too big due to long odds

Two of these horses have won for me in the past, Purple is due a win due to the breeding (Galileo colt, same father as Frankel)


----------



## dkos

Munroe 7-12 is at a crazy 14/1.


----------



## Macca L20

Agger 1st goal and 1-0 Denmark.


----------



## Noonaldinho

dkos said:


> Munroe 7-12 is at a crazy 14/1.


That is, this is a 50/50 fight in my eyes :good

And Muroe is a notoriously slow starter!


----------



## Macca L20

£10 treble @ 57/1

Munroe 7-12
Chavez Jnr Pts
Adamek Pts


----------



## Macca L20

Todays footy.
Ribery 1st goal and France 2-1
Seb Larsson 1st goal and Sweden 1-0
Singles and double.


----------



## Lunny

I got a treble with Chambers, Munroe and Khan t/ko. Hopefully the first 2 come in and then the Khan fight comes in when I'm really skint next month.


----------



## dkos

You can still get a Munroe 7-12 and Rhodes 7-12 double at 96/1. 

Worth a punt I feel.


----------



## Wallet

Boyle have got odds up for Prizefighter. 

Kevin Johnson
6/5 

Albert Sosnowski
9/2 

Tor Hamer
11/2 

Maurice Harris
10 

Marcelo Luiz Nascimento
10 

Noureddine Meddoune
10 

Tom Dallas
16 

Tom Little
20


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> Boyle have got odds up for Prizefighter.
> 
> Kevin Johnson
> 6/5
> 
> Albert Sosnowski
> 9/2
> 
> Tor Hamer
> 11/2
> 
> Maurice Harris
> 10
> 
> Marcelo Luiz Nascimento
> 10
> 
> Noureddine Meddoune
> 10
> 
> Tom Dallas
> 16
> 
> Tom Little
> 20


6/5 isn't bad. Might stick it in a double or something.


----------



## Wallet

Harris might be a sneaky one at 10s. He was robbed last time out.


----------



## bris

Has the draw been made yet?


----------



## Noonaldinho

dkos said:


> You can still get a Munroe 7-12 and Rhodes 7-12 double at 96/1.
> 
> Worth a punt I feel.


:good Just had a quid on it


----------



## Wallet

bris said:


> Has the draw been made yet?


BETFAIR PRIZEFIGHTER INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHTS DRAW:
Quarter-final 1: Albert Sosnowski v Maurice Harris
Quarter-final 2: Noureddine Meddoune v Kevin Johnson
Quarter-final 3: Tor Hamer v Marcelo Luiz Nascimento
Quarter-final 4: Tom Dallas v Tom Little


----------



## bris

Thanks, shame Harris is in the same half as Johnson, think the winner will be one of those 2.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Ive done a double of 

Italy -1
Spain win 

Pays just under 3/1


----------



## 084

Iniesta FGS, 7/1

done an acca as well with all the favourite teams that were listed, £5 pay £75


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mexican_LP said:


> Iniesta FGS, 7/1
> 
> done an acca as well with all the favourite teams that were listed, £5 pay £75


Unlucky I thought Iniesta was gonna hammer it, but squared it !


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Unlucky I thought Iniesta was gonna hammer it, but squared it !


i know the little wanker


----------



## bris

Matthysse 6/5 against Soto...?


----------



## Macca L20

Gone for Khedira 1st goal and Germany 3-0.
Singles and double.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Ive done treble of 

Wlad -KO/TKO/DQ
Fury - KO/TKO/DQ
Donaire -KO/TKO/DQ

In a treble


----------



## wrimc

Noonaldinho said:


> Ive done treble of
> 
> Wlad -KO/TKO/DQ
> Fury - KO/TKO/DQ
> Donaire -KO/TKO/DQ
> 
> In a treble


Whats the odds on that?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Works out around 3-1 I think


----------



## bris

best i can see is 2.53 so a touch over 6/4, Wlad and Fury are both big odds on for the stoppages


----------



## Noonaldinho

bris said:


> best i can see is 2.53 so a touch over 6/4, Wlad and Fury are both big odds on for the stoppages


Yeah I got 2.41 , god knows why I thought 3/1


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Works out around 3-1 I think


Surely not?? Wlad and Fury are 2/9 and 1/5 respectively! Am i missing something on Donaire ko?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Surely not?? Wlad and Fury are 2/9 and 1/5 respectively! Am i missing something on Donaire ko?


Its not mate I had a brain fart


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah I got 2.41 , god knows why I thought 3/1


Sorry meassage was written at end of the murray match so lost track of sending, makes sense now.


----------



## 084

Brook, Proska and Donaire all on points at just under 18/1


----------



## Roe

Fancy all three of those inside the distance personally, but 18s for that ain't bad.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just looking at the Fed Murray prices, but I'm gonna wait till Sunday and hopefully the patriotic money goes on Murray to get better value from Fed!


----------



## Vano-irons

Tyson KO
Brook PTS
Doniare KO
Proska
Rees

10 gets 87 on sky bet. I might do a bit of tweaking tho, as I fancy Rees by stoppage. Also if Brook comes Looking to make a statement, he might get jones out of their late. Over 9.5 is a half decent bet

EDIT: brook - Jones on round 9 or over and Rees KO added to that, 10 gets 92


----------



## Libertarian

Hall to beat Haskins on points is 4/1.


----------



## Macca L20

Done some mad goliath bet cos i'm skint,

Rees KO/TKO @ Evs
Hope Pts @ 5/1
Hall Pts @ 3/1
Brook Pts @ 2/1
Wlad Pts @ 10/3
Williams KO/TKO @ 11/2
Maddalone KO/TKO @ 12/1:yep
Donaire Pts @ 7/4


----------



## Gary Barlow

Vano-irons said:


> Tyson KO
> Brook PTS
> Doniare KO
> Proska
> Rees
> 
> 10 gets 87 on sky bet. I might do a bit of tweaking tho, as I fancy Rees by stoppage. Also if Brook comes Looking to make a statement, he might get jones out of their late. Over 9.5 is a half decent bet
> 
> EDIT: brook - Jones on round 9 or over and Rees KO added to that, 10 gets 92


Like that bet alot Vano. Nice odds.


----------



## Wallet

Martinez 8/15
Chavez 6/4

With both Fred and Paddy. I'd say that's about right.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Noticed Paddy Power are offering refunds on Haye Chisora if fight finishes inside 3, on round betting and group rounds.

Also same deal on Khan fight.


----------



## Macca L20

Here's my full list of bets at every weight. All Paddy Power.

Mens Olympics.

49kg = Zou Shiming (China) @ 17/10
52kg = Andrew Selby (GB) @ 7/2
56kg = Luke Campbell (GB) @ 6/1
60kg = Vasyl Lomachenko (Ukraine) @ 11/10
64kg = Everton Dos Santos Lopes(Brazil) @ 5/2
69kg = Serik Sapiev(Kazakhstan) @ 4/1
75kg = Ryota Murata(Japan) @ 10/3
81kg = Damien Hooper(Australia) @ 9/1
91kg = Oleksander Usyk(Ukraine) @ 9/4
91+kg = Magomedrasul Medzhidov @ 12/5


----------



## jonnytightlips

Macca L20 said:


> Here's my full list of bets at every weight. All Paddy Power.
> 
> Mens Olympics.
> 
> 49kg = Zou Shiming (China) @ 17/10
> 52kg = Andrew Selby (GB) @ 7/2
> 56kg = Luke Campbell (GB) @ 6/1
> 60kg = Vasyl Lomachenko (Ukraine) @ 11/10
> 64kg = Everton Dos Santos Lopes(Brazil) @ 5/2
> 69kg = Serik Sapiev(Kazakhstan) @ 4/1
> 75kg = Ryota Murata(Japan) @ 10/3
> 81kg = Damien Hooper(Australia) @ 9/1
> 91kg = Oleksander Usyk(Ukraine) @ 9/4
> 91+kg = Magomedrasul Medzhidov @ 12/5


I fancy Conlon for a medal at 52. Cant see past the Ukrainian at 75 either.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any one got any tips on the open?

I'm thinking Els as an E/W bet @40/1 for a bit of interest, He's playing well, putting well and has a reasonable record there too


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Usyk and Lomachenko look good bets for the Olympics.

11/10 on the latter could look pretty long if he turns up sharp...


----------



## Libertarian

Anyone fancy Broner on points, 13/8?

Escobedo is tough.... went 12 with Katsidis and Guerrero.

I'm not convinced Broner is this murderous banger that he's being made out to be - was extended ten by DPDL who was wasted inside a round by Lopez :think


----------



## Wallet

Kiko Martinez (7/4) vs Carl Frampton (4/9) - Draw (25)

Betfred. 


That's a bit wider than it was the last time the fight was made. :think


----------



## Jim Bowen

Dinamita said:


> Anyone fancy Broner on points, 13/8?
> 
> Escobedo is tough.... went 12 with Katsidis and Guerrero.
> 
> I'm not convinced Broner is this murderous banger that he's being made out to be - was extended ten by DPDL who was wasted inside a round by Lopez :think


Just took 7/4 with Paddy, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Libertarian

Wigan -26 vs London Broncos in Super League.

The Pie Eaters will be smarting after last week's upset loss in the cup semi final to Leeds happy) and London are fucking shit.

Well worth a tenner I feel, either 5/6 or 10/11 with most bookies.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Noonaldinho said:


> Any one got any tips on the open?
> 
> I'm thinking Els as an E/W bet @40/1 for a bit of interest, He's playing well, putting well and has a reasonable record there too


:horse


----------



## Wallet

Dychko is 11/4 to beat Joshua with Sky. 

Looks huge to me.


----------



## Wallet

Abraham is 9/2 to stop Stieglitz with Skybet... :think


----------



## Wallet

http://www.betbutler.co.uk/about-us

Interesting. :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> http://www.betbutler.co.uk/about-us
> 
> Interesting. :think


I thought about doing this years ago!


----------



## theuzi

Man u have drifted out to evs after news of Ferdinands injury, Carrick apparently starting at the back with Vidic.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Abraham is 9/2 to stop Stieglitz with Skybet... :think


What odds on Stieglitz on PTS? (firewalled at work from visiting the bookies)


----------



## Wallet

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> What odds on Stieglitz on PTS? (firewalled at work from visiting the bookies)


Best price 7/2.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Best price 7/2.


Cheers. Not that great considering how much of an underdog he is. 
Just for a laugh, what price is he to win by KO?


----------



## Wallet

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Cheers. Not that great considering how much of an underdog he is.
> Just for a laugh, what price is he to win by KO?


He opened at 9/2 for the decision.

Stoppage is best priced 14's.


----------



## Gary Barlow

1 Sept: Felix Sturm v Daniel Geale - Felix Sturm 8/13
2 Sept: Gennady Golovkin v Grzegorz Proksa - Gennady Golovkin 1/3
8 Sept: Tony Bellew v Edison Miranda - Tony Bellew 1/4
9 Sept: Andre Ward v Chad Dawson - Andre Ward 1/3
16 Sept: Ricky Burns v Kevin Mitchell - Ricky Burns 4/7

9/2 Boylesports


----------



## Zico

Wolves conceded a 90th minute goal to fuck my Acca up on Saturday, whilst Notts County were the only team to let me down for my both teams to score sixfold, close but no cigar :-(


----------



## Vano-irons

GGG to stop Proska, Geale, Martinez, and Devon Alexander on points.

15 gets 163


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bailey to KO Alexander 5/1 gotta be worth a dabble


----------



## Noonaldinho

Everyones tipping Golovkin KO so I have doubled 

Golovkin Tko/KO/DQ
Sturm Win over 3/1


----------



## Bryn

Noonaldinho said:


> Everyones tipping Golovkin KO so I have doubled
> 
> Golovkin Tko/KO/DQ
> Sturm Win over 3/1


Unlucky bro.


----------



## Bryn

I'm going to Stratford-upon-Avon Races this Saturday, anyone got any tips for me? I'm not very good at this thing.


----------



## 084

Portuguesa v Coritiba FC
|Over| @ 5/6 2.5
Flamengo v Atlética Ponte Preta
|Under| @ 5/6 2.5
Clube Náutico Capibaribe v Vasco da Gama
|Over| @ evens 2.5
Oxford v Swindon
Over 2.5 Goals @ evens

Ashton U v AFC Fylde
|Ashton United| @ 5/4
Oxford v Swindon
Swindon @ 11/8
Chester FC v FC Halifax Town
|Chester FC| @ 23/20


----------



## Gatti

Ward, Bellew and Matthysse treble for a little over evens


----------



## Wallet

Bet365 go 11/4 for Marquez against Pac. :think

I'm on Burns tonight at 4/6 and 8/11.


----------



## Wallet

Betfred are offering 12/5 for Munroe against Quigg.


----------



## Hook!

can't wait until i'm 18


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Hook! said:


> can't wait until i'm 18


Same


----------



## Noonaldinho

Can't believe this thread hasn't taken off.


----------



## Post Box

Hook! said:


> can't wait until i'm 18





Chacal said:


> Same


----------



## 084

Charlton v Watford
Yes @ 4/6
Cardiff v Birmingham
Yes @ 8/13
Burnley v Sheffield Wednesday
Yes @ 8/13
Bristol City v Millwall
Yes @ 8/15
Juventus v Shakhtar Donetsk
Yes @ 4/5
Galatasaray v Sporting Braga
Yes @ 4/5

Bolton v Leeds
Bolton @ 20/21
Juventus v Shakhtar Donetsk
Juventus @ 8/13
Benfica v Barcelona
Barcelona @ 1/2
Brighton v Ipswich
Brighton @ 8/13
Hull v Blackpool
Hull @ 13/10
Wolves v Crystal Palace
Wolves @ 8/11


----------



## Noonaldinho

I got 6/4 for Man Utd win in play when they were 1 down.


----------



## 084

im just waiting on Galaratasaray to score for my goals bet, other 1 looks fucked though

Backed braga at 4/11 to just make a tenner profit no matter what


----------



## Zico

Schalke done me for a 20/1 6 team acca last night, 90th minute shit goal from 10 men Montpelier ..

On Crolla at 5/2 for Prizefighter ..


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> Schalke done me for a 20/1 6 team acca last night, 90th minute shit goal from 10 men Montpelier ..
> 
> On Crolla at 5/2 for Prizefighter ..


Man City cost me a 25/1 last night :-(


----------



## Zico

LP said:


> Man City cost me a 25/1 last night :-(


Bad luck mate, to be fair, Dortmund looked decent though.


----------



## Wallet

Cunningham 11/4 to beat Adamek with Bet365. :think


----------



## Wallet

Anyone think there's a bit of value in Foster Jr against Buckland at 4/1?


----------



## Bryn

No. 





Any decent odds about for Ovill-Enzo?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Any decent odds about for Ovill-Enzo?


No.

There is _someone_ offering you the opportunity to lay Ovill at 4/6 on Betfair if you're retarded enough.


----------



## Noonaldinho

We need to keep this thread goin!!

Only trouble is whenever I post a bet I jinx myself!

Just ask @Dinamita


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> No.
> 
> There is _someone_ offering you the opportunity to lay Ovill at 4/6 on Betfair if you're retarded enough.


Matched.

Sporting bet go 8/15 for Ovill.


----------



## 084

This thread should be a sticky in the Lounge

Port Vale v Rochdale
Yes @ 4/7
Fleetwood v Rotherham
Yes @ 4/6
Bradford v Chesterfield
Yes @ 4/6
Aldershot Town v Wycombe
Yes @ 4/5
Walsall v Scunthorpe
Yes @ 4/6
Swindon v Sheffield Utd
Yes @ 8/11
Portsmouth v Brentford
Yes @ 8/11
Oldham v Bury
Yes @ 8/11
Doncaster v Crewe
Yes @ 8/11
Coventry v Crawley Town
Yes @ 8/11

200/1


----------



## 084

Watford v Millwall
Yes @ 8/15
Sheffield Wednesday v Blackpool
Yes @ 8/15
Nottingham Forest v Middlesbrough
Yes @ 4/6
Huddersfield v Blackburn
Yes @ 8/11
Derby v Barnsley
Yes @ 4/6
Charlton v Cardiff
Yes @ 8/13
Burnley v Leeds
Yes @ 1/2

Schalke 04 v Arsenal
Yes @ 4/6
Real Madrid v Dortmund
Yes @ 4/7
Manchester City v Ajax
Yes @ 4/6
Dinamo Kiev v Porto
Yes @ 8/11
Anderlecht v Zenit St.Petersburg
Yes @ 8/11


----------



## Jay

I'm going to be shitting myself not wanting to even look at the results later tonight...


----------



## nufc_jay

WAAARR ENZO


----------



## Jay

no


----------



## Thomas!!

Jay said:


> I'm going to be shitting myself not wanting to even look at the results later tonight...


I Get paid tonight, Thinking of laying a oner myself on this. ops


----------



## 084

Good luck @Jay and @Thomas!! if he puts it on. i'm going to have a little bit on round 1 i think


----------



## Bryn

You realise that Ovil is a journeyman and Enzo is capable of boxing his head off, right? Enzo has literally the worst punch resistance I can remember seeing in recent years, and Mr Blobby nearly sparked him in one, but Enzo should be able to win this.


----------



## Jay

Bryn said:


> You realise that Ovil is a journeyman and Enzo is capable of boxing his head off, right? Enzo has literally the worst punch resistance I can remember seeing in recent years, and Mr Blobby nearly sparked him in one, but Enzo should be able to win this.


 @Wallet approved this bet.

I've got a bad feeling, but I'm hoping the fact he's likely weight drained, the loss of weight hardly going to help his chin, being banned not doing much for his psyche, and I just really want it to win; all combine to ensure I win.

:conf


----------



## Thomas!!

Bryn said:


> You realise that Ovil is a journeyman and Enzo is capable of boxing his head off, right? Enzo has literally the worst punch resistance I can remember seeing in recent years, and Mr Blobby nearly sparked him in one, but Enzo should be able to win this.


Yer but Enzo is completely shot and his chin is the biggest joke in boxing, on par with Audley Harrison.


----------



## Thomas!!

Jay said:


> @Wallet approved this bet.
> 
> I've got a bad feeling, but I'm hoping the fact he's likely weight drained, the loss of weight hardly going to help his chin, being banned not doing much for his psyche, and I just really want it to win; all combine to ensure I win.
> 
> :conf


Don't worry Jay we got this.


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> @Wallet approved this bet.
> 
> I've got a bad feeling, but I'm hoping the fact he's likely weight drained, the loss of weight hardly going to help his chin, being banned not doing much for his psyche, and I just really want it to win; all combine to ensure I win.
> 
> :conf


Don't get me wrong, if I was to bet I'd do the same.


----------



## Jay

I'm not watching this fight. I'm going to be bricking even going on bbc sport incase I find it's not come through.


----------



## Markyboy86

Ive went massive on rounds 1,2 and 3 @ 2/1 with betfred, fucking coral were 5/2 and as the guy was phoning security to get the bet approved the bastards cut it to 13/8 as he was on the phone and offered me that, fucking sneaky bastards, told them where to go.

Honestly woul'nt surprise me if it was over inside a minute.


----------



## Thomas!!

I shat it a little bit and only put on a bullseye for ovil to win rnds 1-3 @2/1


----------



## Bryn

Just got on the bandwagon and have Ovil within 3. This is my first proper bet since I went a bit overboard and quit earlier this year.


----------



## Jay

Thomas!! said:


> I shat it a little bit and only put on a bullseye for ovil to win rnds 1-3 @2/1


You're just making me feel like I've made a huge mistake.



Bryn said:


> Just got on the bandwagon and have Ovil within 3. This is my first proper bet since I went a bit overboard and quit earlier this year.


Now less so... Still bricking it... How much you put on? This is my first bet since I bet £150 on Hatton over Pacquiao... :conf


----------



## Thomas!!

think positive thoughts guys! any idea when the fight starts?


----------



## Bryn

I'll post how much I put on if it comes in. :err


----------



## Bryn

Thomas!! said:


> think positive thoughts guys! any idea when the fight starts?


It's chief support, I think, so I reckon about 9.


----------



## Markyboy86

Worst stoppage i reckon i have ever seen but i will gladly accept it. Glad all the boys in here won tonight, @Bryn all profits go to the nappy fund i hope. @LP No need to steal those curly fries next week now


----------



## Jay

:happy

still waiting for my winnings from Bet365. Going to be shitting myself they try and screw me over now.


----------



## Thomas!!

well done lads


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Worst stoppage i reckon i have ever seen but i will gladly accept it. Glad all the boys in here won tonight, @Bryn all profits go to the nappy fund i hope. @LP No need to steal those curly fries next week now


going to have to at this rate. giving it til end of month, if i dont win going to QUIT gambling...................for good


----------



## nufc_jay

Jammy cunts


----------



## Jay

You just jealous...


----------



## nufc_jay

no


You got lucky


----------



## Jay

@nufc_jay


----------



## Thomas!!

Bryn said:


> Just got on the bandwagon and have Ovil within 3. This is my first proper bet since I went a bit overboard and quit earlier this year.


Sounds like you need to start gambling again!


----------



## Bryn

Thomas!! said:


> Sounds like you need to start gambling again!


Nah.


----------



## Jay

what did you get, Bryn?


----------



## Noonaldinho

What we all going with for Wlad?

I normally go Wlad late


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> what did you get, Bryn?


2 figures. I'm a high roller. :smoke


----------



## Thomas!!

I'm going with Wlad 4-6. I don't see this going into the second half and I'll be expecting Wlad to look to make statement and throwing those big right hands earlier rather than later. Wach is slower than a statue and Wlad wont be able miss with any of his shots.


----------



## Wallet

Ladbrokes make Flintoff a 6/4 underdog. 

Seems like a mad price for me.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Ladbrokes make Flintoff a 6/4 underdog.
> 
> Seems like a mad price for me.


Think I'll have some of that . Be quite an anti climax if he gets bombed out first fight!


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Ladbrokes make Flintoff a 6/4 underdog.
> 
> Seems like a mad price for me.


And me, do they know something we don't? Even McGuigan was refusing to give more than a little praise to Flintoff's abilities, maybe he is that terrible.


----------



## sg-85

Senchenko 5/1 by KO/TKO? :think 

Especially with Hattons latest "i dont care if i get ko'd" comments, makes me extremely sceptical now.


----------



## Gatti

Senchenko wont KO ricky even if he is badly shot, most likely Hatton will take a UD


----------



## Wallet

Darren Barker 2/1 to beat Hope on points with SportingBet. :think


----------



## nufc_jay

Gatti said:


> Senchenko wont KO ricky even if he is badly shot, most likely Hatton will take a UD


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Wallet said:


> Darren Barker 2/1 to beat Hope on points with SportingBet. :think


That's fairly tasty..


----------



## Wallet

nufc_jay said:


> That's fairly tasty..


My followers have had the price cut to 6/4 already.


----------



## nufc_jay

Wallet said:


> My followers have had the price cut to 6/4 already.


:lol: It'll be odds on soon


----------



## Jay

Wallet is the Al Haymon of boxing gambling. His word alone could cause a market crash that would make "The Great Wall Street Crash of '29" seem like a minor bump on an average day at the office.

Hail the Inspector.


----------



## nufc_jay

Jay said:


> Wallet is the Al Haymon of boxing gambling. His word alone could cause a market crash that would make "The Great Wall Street Crash of '29" seem like a minor bump on an average day at the office.
> 
> Hail the Inspector.


Errmm..... ok.


----------



## Vano-irons

@Dvano1: Pacquiao/Marquez - Draw
Miguel Cotto - PTS
Price/Skelton - Under 6 rounds
Ronnie Heffron outright.

10 gets 1,300. Value?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> @Dvano1: Pacquiao/Marquez - Draw
> Miguel Cotto - PTS
> Price/Skelton - Under 6 rounds
> Ronnie Heffron outright.
> 
> 10 gets 1,300. Value?


Yeah, but Heffron must have been a decent price?


----------



## Vano-irons

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, but Heffron must have been a decent price?


Ronnie is the 8/13 favourite.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Vano-irons said:


> Ronnie is the 8/13 favourite.


Really!! I'd have had Vassell the favourite personally!


----------



## Noonaldinho

I missed the pac JMM bit :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol:


----------



## Gatti

nufc_jay said:


> :lol:


I stand corrected, and now i look like a fool ha. Didn't think he'd manage to stop him, though even an old Ricky would make it to 10 rounds. Sad way tO see him go out


----------



## Wallet

I think there are a few value bets around tonight. 

Ochieng points 2/1 over Maxwell
Kessler points 5/2 over Magee
Marquez points 7/2 over Pac (Was 4/1 yesterday)


----------



## Lilo

Boys get on Kessler KO, can't see any other result.

Ochieng points is good value.


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> Ochieng points is good value.


Very good, IMO.


----------



## Lilo

Just stuck a cheeky tenner on Kessler KO and Ochieng PTS at 4 to 1.


----------



## Bryn

I'm getting involved, my thirst for money is too great to quench. 

Kessler KO doubled with JMM PTS.


----------



## Lilo

Lilo said:


> Just stuck a cheeky tenner on Kessler KO and Ochieng PTS at 4 to 1.


bama

Good call @Wallet


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

Done Rose on Points (7/5) and Jamoye outright (8/11) tonight.


----------



## sean87ph

Wallet said:


> Done Rose on Points (7/5) and Jamoye outright (8/11) tonight.


What outfit did you put those bets on with mate?


----------



## Wallet

sean87ph said:


> What outfit did you put those bets on with mate?


Sorry only just saw this mate.

Rose bet was with PaddyPower, Jamoye with SkyBet.


----------



## Lunny

They don't call him 'The Wallet' for nothing.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> Done Rose on Points (7/5) and Jamoye outright (8/11) tonight.


----------



## Wallet

Weeeee! Indeed. 



Boyle make Khan a 4/5 favourite to get revenge over Garcia. 

Garcia 11/10 with Ladbrokes. 

:think


----------



## Wallet

Done a draw double in today's games for a bit of interest.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Get this stickied! !!!!!!!


----------



## Wallet

Over 9.5 rounds in the Garcia-Judah fight is 13/8 with Bet365. I like that.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Over 9.5 rounds in the Garcia-Judah fight is 13/8 with Bet365. I like that.


:think Can see Judah not fancying the job and getting stopped by mid way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I might start doing some betting through my dad. How much should be a good starting point money wise?


----------



## Lunny

Chacal said:


> I might start doing some betting through my dad. How much should be a good starting point money wise?


£1000


----------



## Roe

Chacal said:


> I might start doing some betting through my dad. How much should be a good starting point money wise?





Lunny said:


> £1000


Yeah a thousand should do it. What you probably want to do to start out with is put all the money on an absolutely banker, ask Lirva from ESB if you can't find one. Then when you've got a bit more than a thousand, do the same again. Rinse and repeat and you'll be a millionaire/broke in no time.


----------



## Lunny

Roe said:


> Yeah a thousand should do it. What you probably want to do to start out with is put all the money on an absolutely banker, ask Lirva from ESB if you can't find one. Then when you've got a bit more than a thousand, do the same again. Rinse and repeat and you'll be a millionaire/broke in no time.


:rofl Lirva's betting tips...wtf...

"Put all your money on a football team...then put all your money on another football team...keep doing this until you lose and then start again"


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Roe said:


> Yeah a thousand should do it. What you probably want to do to start out with is put all the money on an absolutely banker, ask Lirva from ESB if you can't find one. Then when you've got a bit more than a thousand, do the same again. Rinse and repeat and you'll be a millionaire/broke in no time.


:lol: Not going to risk as much as 1k for now, I was thinking more £200...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Noonaldinho said:


> Get this stickied! !!!!!!!


At last!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Goals Galore, Bham are a banker lately


----------



## Roe

Did any of you hear about the guy that won 250 grand off some accumulator the other night? He had 4 or 5 correct scores for games right and then the last bet was for both to score in the game between Blackburn and Brighton. Brighton scored a penalty in the 97th minute to draw 1-1 and win the bloke a fucking quarter of a million pounds. Mental!


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> I might start doing some betting through my dad. How much should be a good starting point money wise?


I started with about £100 when I was your age.

Set the account up in my own name though. It's not all that hard to do.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> I started with about £100 when I was your age.
> 
> Set the account up in my own name though. It's not all that hard to do.


How much do you have now? And how do you do it? I might do it now tbg.


----------



## Lunny

7/4 for under 8.5 rounds in the Andrade-Hernandez fight tonight looks sweet. I'm thinking Andrade stops him a few rounds before that.

Thoughts?
@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> 7/4 for under 8.5 rounds in the Andrade-Hernandez fight tonight looks sweet. I'm thinking Andrade stops him a few rounds before that.
> 
> Thoughts?
> @Wallet


I haven't really seen enough of Andrade to be honest.

I think Hernandez is a bit hard done by the Berto defeat. Holds wins over Soto-Karass, Carson Jones and a very impressive stoppage of DeMarcus Corley. He took a bit of a beating from Lara but kept coming all night. As I said though, I haven't seen enough of Andrade to have a great idea of how this one will go.


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> I haven't really seen enough of Andrade to be honest.
> 
> I think Hernandez is a bit hard done by the Berto defeat. Holds wins over Soto-Karass, Carson Jones and a very impressive stoppage of DeMarcus Corley. He took a bit of a beating from Lara but kept coming all night. As I said though, I haven't seen enough of Andrade to have a great idea of how this one will go.


Much obliged, Wallace.


----------



## Scotty

Lunny said:


> 7/4 for under 8.5 rounds in the Andrade-Hernandez fight tonight looks sweet. I'm thinking Andrade stops him a few rounds before that.
> 
> Thoughts?
> @Wallet


I think this will go to the cards myself but I think it's not too bad a bet at those odds. Andrade not a huge puncher but it's a tough fight for Hernandez to take after that Lara defeat. Should be a interesting fight.


----------



## Wallet

Couple of bets I like.

*Dzinziruk to beat Vera - 4/6 * - I think stylistically this is a good fight for Dzinziruk. He's got a the blueprint that Lee set out to follow, and I'd make him a much wider favourite myself.

*Over 8.5 rounds in Aydin-JSK - 5/6* - 2 tough, strong fighters, I think this one will probably end up going the distance so I'm confident it will go at least 9.

Both on Bet365.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Man City 5/6 to beat Liverpool at home this weekend :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

Man Utd and Barca games to both have over 2.5 goals pays over evens


----------



## Wallet

Evensen 4/7 to beat Miskirtchian with Bet365. :think


----------



## Lunny

@Wallet, you got any bets on this weekend?

Help a brutha out.

That 4/7 for evensen might get utilised.


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> @Wallet, you got any bets on this weekend?
> 
> Help a brutha out.
> 
> That 4/7 for evensen might get utilised.


You can get 4/6 now, which I like.

Over 9.5 in the Frampton-Martinez fight is 8/11 too.


----------



## dkos

I've actually went with Miskirtchian and put it in a double with Lindsay.

Odds were something like 10/1.


----------



## anklespanker756

Just had a Bit on Frampton to win between 7-9 @5's. Expect Frampton to not to get too involved early with Kiko as thats when he's at his most dangerous, but I really think he can get the stoppage. Starting to believe Barrys hype


----------



## Wallet

Done over 9.5 in the Selby-Lindsay fight at 5/6 with Paddy.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just saw this on FB- Free Money!

Right lads, off the boxing but as you know this is also a page about betting and looking for opportunities to make profit.

There is an opportunity that has arisen to make risk free profit with a mainstream bookmaker tomorrow evening and we could add a nice sum to our bankrolls, which will lead nicely into the weekends boxing action.

Bet365 are offering a free £50 in play bet on the Madrid Vs United game tomorrow evening.

OFFER - To qualify for your free In-Play bet, simply place a bet before kick-off, then once the game starts place another bet on any In-Play market. If your FIRST In-Play bet loses we will refund this stake, up to the same value as your largest pre-match bet (max £50*).

There are no market restrictions on the in play bet so your free to bet what you wish.

This is how i would do it place your £50 bet before kick off on double chance - Madrid/Draw 2/11, this returns £59.09

Then place £50 on Manchester Utd to win in play during the game (currently 42/10)

This means if Madrid win or draw you will make £9.09 profit

However if United win you will make £160 profit.

But use it how you like, this is just one way.

Also if your new to Bet365 they have a sign up bonus up to £200 matched deposit i.e. deposit £100 to use this offer and you will get £100 matched bonus so if United win its basically £260 you wouldnt have had.

@Wallet you're the betting man, are there any holes in this? I already have a Bet 365 account so fancy making a free £10 :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Bet365 have been a bit dodgy with their free bets in my experience mate. 

You have to roll the money over 3 times (or something silly like that) before you are able to withdraw it.


----------



## Noonaldinho

But if Madrid win with my cash bet im £10 better off.
United win I can bet it on a few dead certs?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> But if Madrid win with my cash bet im £10 better off.
> United win I can bet it on a few dead certs?


I think they have to be over a certain price, or something.

If it sounds too good to be true, and all that.


----------



## Noonaldinho

spose mate yeah, cheers.


----------



## Wallet

I've done Over 5.5 for Broner-Rees with Sky. 

Was 4/5 but they've cut it to 4/6 now.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I've done Over 5.5 for Broner-Rees with Sky.
> 
> Was 4/5 but they've cut it to 4/6 now.


Interesting. :think


----------



## Noonaldinho

Broner 10-12 is 8/1 worth £5


----------



## Wallet

Titanbet (Yeah, I've never heard of them either) are offering 10/11 on Chris Van Heerden against Hatton.

Is Van Heerden that bad?


----------



## Lunny

What are the thought's on the Price-Thompson fight?

Just looking on Boxrec and over 7.5 rounds is 7/4 and you can get 7/1 on Price in 7-9 and 12/1 on 10-12.

I'm thinking this probably gets past the halfway mark too. Thompson is a clear stepup from guys like Skelton and Audley and I don't think Price is even going to want to blow him away.
@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Yeah, not bad Luns.

I really like Darren Hamilton to beat Steve Williams at 7/4 with Betfred though.


----------



## Wallet

Price 7-12 is 4/1 with Ladbrokes.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Price 7-12 is 4/1 with Ladbrokes.


I like that, what can you get on Price 1-6?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I like that, what can you get on Price 1-6?


Best priced 4/7 with Paddy. Too short for me.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Best priced 4/7 with Paddy. Too short for me.


Aye, would've hoped for something better than that, but those odds on a late stoppage are tempting, although I'm thinking Price gets him out earlier rather than later.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Price 7-12 is 4/1 with Ladbrokes.


:deal

This is gonna be a very telling test for Price.


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> Price 7-12 is 4/1 with Ladbrokes.


Nice, stuck a tenner on it.


----------



## Roe

Thompson tumbles in two.


----------



## Lilo

Gone for a double: Price KO & Glazkov Win at evens.

Pretty confident like.

Oh and Price Rds 2,4,6. After the seeing the weigh in I think Thompson is coming for a payday and won't take too much punishment.


----------



## Scotty

Holt on rounds [email protected] 
Holt lands his bombs early while Lamont is slow out the blocks and was almost wiped out early by Khan, Ortiz and even decked by Timbo.:stonk Danny Garcia took em well but not sure a PED free Peterson will!


----------



## Wallet

Saul Alvarez (4/9) - Sportingbet
Austin Trout (15/8) - Paddypower

Tavoris Cloud (4/6) - Boylesport
Bernard Hopkins (13/8) - BetVictor

Ricky Burns (4/9) - Betvictor/Sportingbet
Miguel Vazquez (9/4) - Paddypower

:think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> Saul Alvarez (4/9) - Sportingbet
> Austin Trout (15/8) - Paddypower
> 
> Tavoris Cloud (4/6) - Boylesport
> Bernard Hopkins (13/8) - BetVictor
> 
> Ricky Burns (4/9) - Betvictor/Sportingbet
> Miguel Vazquez (9/4) - Paddypower
> 
> :think


The underdogs in all those fights have real shots. I'm backing Trout, Bhop and I think Vazquez is the best at the weight and would beat Ricky and Broner, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## 084

Sporting de Braga
Vitoria de Guimaraes
Sevilla
Manchester City

7/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Had a 6 fold accy over the weekend, Utd, Chelsea, Everton, Liverpool, Brighton and Cardiff, fiver returning £120


Fucking Cardiff :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

Man City , Maccabi Haifa double pays evens. I have been doing a few of these lately and seems alot better than 4/5 folds.


----------



## 084

nufc_jay said:


> Had a 6 fold accy over the weekend, Utd, Chelsea, Everton, Liverpool, Brighton and Cardiff, fiver returning £120
> 
> Fucking Cardiff :-(


newcastle fucked my 5 fold goals bet the wankers.



Noonaldinho said:


> Man City , Maccabi Haifa double pays evens. I have been doing a few of these lately and seems alot better than 4/5 folds.


my *****


----------



## Wallet

What do people think of the Purdy-Jones fight?

Jones 8/11 with Paddy, Purdy 5/4 with Sportingbet.


----------



## 084

LP said:


> Sporting de Braga
> Vitoria de Guimaraes
> Sevilla
> Manchester City
> 
> 7/1


:happy

Free £5 bet paid £37


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> What do people think of the Purdy-Jones fight?
> 
> Jones 8/11 with Paddy, Purdy 5/4 with Sportingbet.


It's a coin toss for me. Both guys are inconsistent as hell.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bet 365 did that refund first losing in play bet again tonight. I did

£50 Madrid/ Draw @ 7-5 returns £70 + £50 refund on inplay

2mins into game did Man utd win @2-1 Would have returned £150.

Withdrawn the money now and got £20 for no risk!

I'll keep an eye out for similar offers again :good


----------



## Gatti

Barker fight not to go the distance 15/8 with Paddy, must be a mistake??


----------



## Wallet

Gatti said:


> Barker fight not to go the distance 15/8 with Paddy, must be a mistake??


Aye, looked like they fucked up. Probably palped it.

Coral offering even money on Sprinter Sacre for the Champion Chase next week. Best priced 1/4 elsewhere. Max bet £20.

http://sports.coral.co.uk/bet_coral...profile=1sbxml0000&creferer=BTAG:a_6539b_2066


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anybody betting on Cheltenham?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Aye, looked like they fucked up. Probably palped it.
> 
> Coral offering even money on Sprinter Sacre for the Champion Chase next week. Best priced 1/4 elsewhere. Max bet £20.
> 
> http://sports.coral.co.uk/bet_coral...profile=1sbxml0000&creferer=BTAG:a_6539b_2066


Did you take that evens?


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> Did you take that evens?


I did.

Free money!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> I did.
> 
> Free money!


:good

I had £40 @ 1-4


----------



## Scotty

I'm thinking the Bradley fight not to go the distance looks value this week...

Thoughts?


----------



## 084

What's this kid like, 9/1 on points, Bradley been out a while, might not be motivated.

might stick a tenner on it


----------



## Scotty

LP said:


> What's this kid like, 9/1 on points, Bradley been out a while, might not be motivated.
> 
> might stick a tenner on it


I'd need to see it longer at that myself mate. Russian has zero defense. I think Timmy might stop him due to punch accumulation. Yes his defense is _that _bad!


----------



## Wallet

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I'd need to see it longer at that myself mate. Russian has zero defense. I think Timmy might stop him due to punch accumulation. Yes his defense is _that _bad!


Always a decent chance that Timmy's noggin could come into play too.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> Always a decent chance that Timmy's noggin could come into play too.


Oh yes and Provodnikov face is partial to cuts and swelling too.

Still hope he KO's Timothy though:yep


----------



## Jab

yeah timothy bradley round 6 ill put money on tha


----------



## Scotty

I can't believe that fight went the distance last night. I think every round I was looking good for someone to get stopped. @Wallet
Yes that's right, at times I was roaring on Timmy to finish him!!


----------



## dkos

I think Katsunari Takayama at 5/2 to beat Mario Rodriguez is worth a small bet.

Also, Crolla by TKO is 9/4.


----------



## 084

Brandon Rios v Mike Alvarado
*Brandon Rios in Rnds 1-12 (any method) @ 8/15*
Tony Bellew v Isaac Chilemba
*Tony Bellew Wins in Rnds 8-12 or Pts @ 5/6*
Gennadiy Golovkin v Nobuhiro Ishida
*Gennadiy Golovkin in Rnds 1-12 (any method) @ 1/5*
Derry Matthews v Anthony Crolla
*Derry Matthews in Rnds 1-12 (any method) @ 9/4*


----------



## Post Box

Isaac Chilemba @ 3.20
Anthony Crolla by KO, TKO or Disqualification @ 2.75
Mike Alvarado @ 4.33
Trebles, 1 bet * £5.00

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## dkos

I know a few people on here fancy Audley to beat Wilder. Well, he has opened up at 11/2 on Paddy Power.


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> I know a few people on here fancy Audley to beat Wilder. Well, he has opened up at 11/2 on Paddy Power.


Fancy some of that.


----------



## NoMas

put triple on this 2day, so far chelsea, newcastle 1-0 up... could win near £75 off a 5er :money


----------



## NoMas

now i got my online account back again (for now) prolly gonna be coming thru here more often :hat


----------



## nufc_jay

Spurs are 2 down :lol:


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> Spurs are 2 down :lol:


2-1 :war


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:

I've got a fiver on an accy: Spurs-Basel, draw, Benfica-Newcastle,Benfica, Fenerbach-Lazio, Draw, Chelsea-Rubin Kazan, Chelsea

Fiver returns £153.56

On WillHill too so they're offering me £13.56 to "cash in" right now :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Also got a cheeky tenner on Cisse anytime and Toon win at 10/1


----------



## 084

Hamilton Wade and Van Gerwin @5/1


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've got a fiver on an accy: Spurs-Basel, draw, Benfica-Newcastle,Benfica, Fenerbach-Lazio, Draw, Chelsea-Rubin Kazan, Chelsea
> 
> Fiver returns £153.56
> 
> On WillHill too so they're offering me £13.56 to "cash in" right now :lol:





nufc_jay said:


> Also got a cheeky tenner on Cisse anytime and Toon win at 10/1


you gonna hold tight and see if it comes in??? i heard on talksport the ref in the chelsea game (i hope it was chelsea) averages 7 cards a game! so i put £2.50 on 4.5 or more cards, and that dont look like its coming in either lol


----------



## NoMas

@nuff_jay

i wish i had newcastle just to win, they where 6/1, i was gonna put £10 on that earlier atsch


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah, if they start offering 60/70 I'll consider it, need Spurs to pull their fucking finger out for that though. Have to shopping in Brighton on Sat so that'll do nicely!


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah, if they start offering 60/70 I'll consider it, need Spurs to pull their fucking finger out for that though. Have to shopping in Brighton on Sat so that'll do nicely!


just watching spurs now, havnt seen them touch the ball yet!!! bullschitt...

i won £40 on roulette in the bookies, i go thru stages off wining on them things, then eventually have one cunt of a loss and not go back in there for months lol


----------



## NoMas

newcastle 3-1 down, glad i didnt bet on that now haha

torres scored 2, odds of him getting hatrick prolly 1000/1 lol


----------



## nufc_jay

Spurs are fucking gash :-( I need one Spurs goal for the £153.00!! They're offering me £36.00 now :lol: :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Fuck you Fenerbache, fuck you in the ass you Turkish cunts


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> Fuck you Fenerbache, fuck you in the ass you Turkish cunts


lol savage mate... i need one more card in the chelsea game and would of got £19.something from £2.50 would of covered my losses and some grrrr


----------



## NoMas

bale looks like he rice crispy'd himself to...


----------



## 084

LP said:


> Hamilton Wade and Van Gerwin @5/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Shut up LP


----------



## NoMas

it was £5 i had on cards, not £2.50, i had £2.50 on freekick, bullschitt...

@lp

haha you win???


----------



## 084

NoMas said:


> it was £5 i had on cards, not £2.50, i had £2.50 on freekick, bullschitt...
> 
> @lp
> 
> haha you win???


Yea man, should follow my lead


----------



## NoMas

LP said:


> Yea man, should follow my lead


congrats... i know fck all about darts, apart form they hurt if they hit you!!!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Kompany 13/5 to be booked :deal


----------



## NoMas

i bet £50 on real to win to get back £86 and galatasray just scored :ughh:ughh:ughh:ughh:ughh:ughh:ughh


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> i bet £50 on real to win to get back £86 and galatasray just scored :ughh:ughh:ughh:ughh:ughh:ughh:ughh


:bellew

I try to stay away from teams that don't need to win.


----------



## NoMas

Noonaldinho said:


> :bellew
> 
> I try to stay away from teams that don't need to win.


i know, but they where battering them start of the game, so thought i couldnt go wrong... i bet on malaga 2-1 aswel, then they let 2 injury time goals in, lost 3-2... i give up...


----------



## 084

on Whitlock, Wade and barney tonight @ 9/1


----------



## 084

LP said:


> on Whitlock, Wade and barney tonight @ 9/1


you get on this @NoMas


----------



## NoMas

LP said:


> you get on this @NoMas


nah mate, ive lost £80 since i first posted on this betting thread, go know more money in my account, that was what about a week ago??? lol thats counting £15 on murray against martinez though!!! no more betting till next pay check for me haha


----------



## 084

NoMas said:


> nah mate, ive lost £80 since i first posted on this betting thread, go know more money in my account, that was what about a week ago??? lol thats counting £15 on murray against martinez though!!! no more betting till next pay check for me haha


would of won it back with a tenner :yep when's your next paycheck


----------



## NoMas

LP said:


> would of won it back with a tenner :yep when's your next paycheck


dont :cmon i put £50 on real to beat galatasray!!! they went 1-0 then ended up losing!!! :fire that wipped out all my funds!!!


----------



## NoMas

i get payed near the end of the month, ill prob put £50 in there haha


----------



## Wallet

NoMas said:


> thats counting £15 on murray against martinez


:-(


----------



## NoMas

Wallet said:


> :-(


lol i genuinly think theres a chance of him winning, its a long shot i know... gotta support british fighters  thats the problem with online betting, you end up betting on things you normally wouldnt if you had to walk into bookies and hand over 'real' money haha


----------



## Roe

:lol: No wonder you got no more left in there if you're backing Murray over Sergio.


----------



## NoMas

Roe said:


> :lol: No wonder you got no more left in there if you're backing Murray over Sergio.


lol i know, still i think he will put a shift in...


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> lol i genuinly think theres a chance of him winning, its a long shot i know... gotta support british fighters  thats the problem with online betting, you end up betting on things you normally wouldnt if you had to walk into bookies and hand over 'real' money haha


Support the fighters yes, bu not giving the Bookies money :lol:


----------



## NoMas

Noonaldinho said:


> Support the fighters yes, bu not giving the Bookies money :lol:


you wont be saying that when murray wins and i get payed :money


----------



## Noonaldinho

MVG and Wade double @lp


----------



## 084

Michael van Gerwen 
Simon Whitlock
James Wade
Michael van Gerwen
@ 11/1

and Wade most 180's against Thornton @ 11/4

Looks good @Noonaldinho what odds


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just over 3/1 , I prefer smaller bets lately, been more sucessfull for me.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I've just gone Taylor for this one


----------



## 084

Ouch


----------



## Roe

Both played well apart from doubles


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Ouch


I had £15 on Taylor :-(

I got a feeling for a draw again now tho.


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I had £15 on Taylor :-(
> 
> I got a feeling for a draw again now tho.


Back it, i have a feeling for Lewis now, he's fresh and beat MVG earlier in league


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Back it, i have a feeling for Lewis now, he's fresh and beat MVG earlier in league


I was gona back MVG ut at 2/5 and thought no way am I touching that


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I was gona back MVG ut at 2/5 and thought no way am I touching that


costing me my acca here


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> costing me my acca here


Lewis shit it, moneys yours :good


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Lewis shit it, moneys yours :good


na draw here


----------



## 084

:lp :lp :lp


----------



## Noonaldinho

Take a booo @lp


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Take a booo @lp


won on the darts last 4 or so weeks i think


----------



## 084

Trout 3/1 on points


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Trout 3/1 on points


I'd rather take 2/1 Trout any method, cover cuts tko etc.

Although I fancy Canelo PTS as the outcome


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I'd rather take 2/1 Trout any method, cover cuts tko etc.
> 
> Although I fancy Canelo PTS as the outcome


yea might whack a score on that


----------



## Roe

2/1 Trout is very good odds for what's as close to 50/50 as it gets for me. I guess it's a question of whether he gets a fair shake on the cards though.


----------



## Bryn

Roe said:


> 2/1 Trout is very good odds for what's as close to 50/50 as it gets for me. I guess it's a question of whether he gets a fair shake on the cards though.


I'm putting all my eggs in that basket.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

5/1 cunningham is nice. Huge odds on audley also.


----------



## Wallet

Chacal said:


> 5/1 cunningham is nice. Huge odds on audley also.


Oh you mean those 2 bets I told you about last week... :staredog


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Oh you mean those 2 bets I told you about last week... :staredog


:lol: Audley same odds as Murray or Guerrero is crazy, Audley has to be by ko if the price is much more


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Wallet said:


> Oh you mean those 2 bets I told you about last week... :staredog


Yeah, but you didn't say it in here far as I can see. Figured I'd spread your good word as a disciple.


----------



## Roe

Bristol City to beat Hull 7-0 tonight with Lewin Nyatanga getting the first goal - 6000/1. Whack a tenner on it and collect 60 grand in the morning.


----------



## Bryn

I'm on Audley, Trout and Cunningham outright. Expecting the Trout win to cover my outlay for the other two.


----------



## Bryn

Whoever is behind the odds on Audley are clearly impressed by the 42 tog rating of the padding on Wilder's record. Can't have seen him fight...


----------



## BUMPY

Bryn said:


> I'm on Audley, Trout and Cunningham outright. Expecting the Trout win to cover my outlay for the other two.


I just put 30 on Cunningham out right 4/1 odds, wish I did it earlier because they were 5/1 but nevermind.


----------



## Bryn

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> I just put 30 on Cunningham out right 4/1 odds, wish I did it earlier because they were 5/1 but nevermind.


I got 9/2 on 365.


----------



## BUMPY

Bryn said:


> I got 9/2 on 365.


You fucker!


----------



## Wallet

Had Canelo, Rose, Walsh and Cleverly all on points for over £200.

Fuck Richie Davies.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Had Canelo, Rose, Walsh and Cleverly all on points for over £200.
> 
> Fuck Richie Davies.


:-(

Harsh.


----------



## Bryn

Pinning all my hopes on Audley now, never a good position to be in.


----------



## Bryn

Bryn said:


> Pinning all my hopes on Audley now, never a good position to be in.


Anyone else on Audley?


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bryn said:


> Anyone else on Audley?


I'm tempted to have a fiver on him, also thinking of a throw away bet on Guerrerro if the odds are appetizing enough


----------



## Noonaldinho

You can get 6/1 any method on Aud :yikes, Waiting for the KO odds


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Just put a tenner on audley.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chacal said:


> Just put a tenner on audley.


I'm gonna do Audley KO , 8-1 Skybet. :bbb

Don't let me down Audley.......


----------



## Noonaldinho

Done Audley KO 8-1 

Also Wilder KO/TKO, Khan KO/TKO and Sergio KO/TKO treble.


----------



## BUMPY

Audley 8/1 for what outright win?


----------



## Noonaldinho

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Audley 8/1 for what outright win?


No by stoppage, he's 5-1 outright


----------



## BUMPY

Noonaldinho said:


> No by stoppage, he's 5-1 outright


Not watched much Wilder whats his chin meant to be like?


----------



## Noonaldinho

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Not watched much Wilder whats his chin meant to be like?


Hes been down a couple of times I think, against very average opponents ( lower than Harrison)

Harrison may well get pole axed like against Price but these odds are massive for this match up imo


----------



## Wallet

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Not watched much Wilder whats his chin meant to be like?


Bad.

He's been dropped by fat journeyman a couple of times.


----------



## BUMPY

Fuck it I'm going bookies later whack 30 quid on Harrison to knock him out!


----------



## Noonaldinho

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Fuck it I'm going bookies later whack 30 quid on Harrison to knock him out!


Do it online , you'll get better odds and signing uo they may match your bet :good


----------



## BUMPY

Noonaldinho said:


> Do it online , you'll get better odds and signing uo they may match your bet :good


Too late mate lol, 9/2 outright for Audley.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wilder's never been past 4 either , :good


----------



## BUMPY

Noonaldinho said:


> Wilder's never been past 4 either , :good


Fuck I hope Audley pulls this off, I didn't realise audleys actually taller slightly


----------



## NoMas

put £5 on harrison... rookie move by me not having it by ko smh... gonna put another £5 on him by ko @8/1!!!

also put £5 on dw to ko harrison in round 1 @ 4/1 and round 4 @ 8/1

good luck lads!!!


----------



## Vano-irons

On SkyBet, Audley Harrison is 8/1 to stop Wilder tonight. That is insane value! Khan KO, Garcia KO, Harrison KO, Martinez KO is over 27/1


----------



## Noonaldinho

Marky has done Audrey inside 6 at 14-1 , thays the bet imo


----------



## dkos

Lee Haskins decision: 2/1


----------



## Wallet

Done a Over 9.5 double for Garcia/Judah and Martinez/Murray. Comes to just under 9/2.


----------



## BUMPY

Right I put 40 on Audley, plan is this, if he wins then fantastic, if he looses I'm gonna chuck money on Judah!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mugs game


----------



## Wallet

Is it noon? 



Wallet said:


> Done a Over 9.5 double for Garcia/Judah and Martinez/Murray. Comes to just under 9/2.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Is it noon?


:good

Fair play


----------



## BUMPY

Fantastically shit 2 weeks for me, lost money on Cunningham and on Harrison, I knww Rigondeaux would beat Donaire but didn't put anything on, such a cunt.


----------



## NoMas

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Fantastically shit 2 weeks for me, lost money on Cunningham and on Harrison, I knww Rigondeaux would beat Donaire but didn't put anything on, such a cunt.


yeah no luck for me either haha i won just over £20 on harrison fight, got the first round ko bet... but lost £30 on murray... knew fckn online account was bad idea...


----------



## Lunny

Vano-irons said:


> On SkyBet, Audley Harrison is 8/1 to stop Wilder tonight. That is insane value! Khan KO, Garcia KO, Harrison KO, Martinez KO is over 27/1


Vano ko


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> Done a Over 9.5 double for Garcia/Judah and Martinez/Murray. Comes to just under 9/2.


Wallace always knows.


----------



## allenko1

Khan KO was a homer bet...


----------



## Noonaldinho

allenko1 said:


> Khan KO was a homer bet...


I dont tnink many predicted Khan to struggle as he did! I take it you snapped up the 4/1 Khan points??


----------



## allenko1

no, just saying given his recent form and the opponent, you would only take that bet if you root for Khan...


----------



## Noonaldinho

allenko1 said:


> no, just saying given his recent form and the opponent, you would only take that bet if you root for Khan...


I dunno, hindsight and all that. Everything suggested Khan would have him out of there in 8, probably not ko but TKO , Not many people were thinking it was going to be a close matchup


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Done a Over 9.5 double for Garcia/Judah and Martinez/Murray. Comes to just under 9/2.


How do you always do it?


----------



## Vano-irons

Lunny said:


> Vano ko


Every one wrong


----------



## Roe

This doesn't really have anything to do with betting but my predictions were reasonably sound this week. Called the Haskins and Martinez fights pretty much spot on, and I didn't get round to writing a preview but I also fancied Garcia on points over Judah. 

I did think Khan would stop Diaz though and my Audley pick was a bit silly although I did say.. "as long as he doesn't get blown away inside the opening rounds.." so I was half right..


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> How do you always do it?


:conf


----------



## Noonaldinho

Bet 365 are giving money away again.

Real Madrid take on Borussia Dortmund at the Santiago Bernabéu on Tuesday 30th April in the crucial second leg of their UEFA Champions League semi-final - and we've got a fantastic free bet offer to add to the excitement.

Place a pre-match bet on the Real Madrid v Borussia Dortmund game and we will give you a free In-Play bet to the same stake during the big match.

To qualify for your free In-Play bet, simply place a bet before kick-off, then once the game starts place another bet on any In-Play market. If your FIRST In-Play bet loses we will refund this stake, up to the same value as your largest pre-match bet (max £50*).

As always, there'll be plenty to choose from with over 70 In-Play markets available throughout the game including Next Goal, Match Goals, Total Corners, Half-Time Result, Full-Time Result and much more.

With an extensive range of pre-match and In-Play markets and a fantastic free bet offer, bet365 is the number one place for all your Soccer betting. 


So I'll be betting £50 on Madrid win at 13/20

Then as soon as game kicks off, I'll do Dortmund double chance at 13/10 (free bet)

So if Madrid win you'll have £82.50

If Dortmund draw or win you'll get £115 (on current odds)


----------



## NoMas

the £20 i won on audley has been put on sunderland, return £72 from £20 aint bad...


----------



## Roe

NoMas said:


> the £20 i won on audley has been put on sunderland, return £72 from £20 aint bad...


:rofl

@Wallet


----------



## NoMas

Roe said:


> :rofl
> 
> @Wallet


:rlydoe


----------



## chillblanes

easy £25 - how often do they do these things?


----------



## Noonaldinho

chillblanes said:


> easy £25 - how often do they do these things?


They did it for UTD Madrid too, Guess they just hope you keep the money in your account anyway!

£35 for free :good


----------



## nufc_jay

Ramos anytime, easy money


----------



## Noonaldinho

Anyone else do that free bet?


----------



## NoMas

Noonaldinho said:


> Anyone else do that free bet?


what free bet???


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> what free bet???





Noonaldinho said:


> Bet 365 are giving money away again.
> 
> Real Madrid take on Borussia Dortmund at the Santiago Bernabéu on Tuesday 30th April in the crucial second leg of their UEFA Champions League semi-final - and we've got a fantastic free bet offer to add to the excitement.
> 
> Place a pre-match bet on the Real Madrid v Borussia Dortmund game and we will give you a free In-Play bet to the same stake during the big match.
> 
> To qualify for your free In-Play bet, simply place a bet before kick-off, then once the game starts place another bet on any In-Play market. If your FIRST In-Play bet loses we will refund this stake, up to the same value as your largest pre-match bet (max £50*).
> 
> As always, there'll be plenty to choose from with over 70 In-Play markets available throughout the game including Next Goal, Match Goals, Total Corners, Half-Time Result, Full-Time Result and much more.
> 
> With an extensive range of pre-match and In-Play markets and a fantastic free bet offer, bet365 is the number one place for all your Soccer betting.
> 
> So I'll be betting £50 on Madrid win at 13/20
> 
> Then as soon as game kicks off, I'll do Dortmund double chance at 13/10 (free bet)
> 
> So if Madrid win you'll have £82.50
> 
> If Dortmund draw or win you'll get £115 (on current odds)


as Madrid won I got 85 odd back plus mu £50 inplay refunded


----------



## NoMas

Noonaldinho said:


> as Madrid won I got 85 odd back plus mu £50 inplay refunded


schitt... i missed out atsch


----------



## nufc_jay

Boom

Mueller anytime and Bayern win @ 8's

Tasty


----------



## Noonaldinho

cool story bro


----------



## Wallet

It works a little better if you post the bets before they've happened y'know...


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: go to ESB - sports betting thread http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=469978, I had Ramos anytime at 8's on Tuesday and Mueller anytime and Bayern win at 8's last night


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: go to ESB - sports betting thread http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=469978, I had Ramos anytime at 8's on Tuesday and Mueller anytime and Bayern win at 8's last night


Well done, Nuff. You're brilliant.


----------



## nufc_jay

I know, right?!

That with the golf winnings over the last month puts me up nearly £550 in the last few weeks alone (we'll gloss over the fact I've lost around £450 in that time also)


----------



## Wallet

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: go to ESB


no


----------



## nufc_jay

You're a dour, miserable cunt, Wallet, you know that :-(


----------



## Wallet

I do.


----------



## nufc_jay

kk


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I do.


Northerners. :-(


----------



## 084

Barney whitlock and wade in 2nd game tonight @5/1


----------



## 084

Hazard FGS and Chelsea 4-0 @95/1 and Lamps FGS 6/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Ivanovic anytime 11/2


----------



## Noonaldinho

Chelsea win luiz anytime, done


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> Chelsea win luiz anytime, done


who you do that with, what odds


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> who you do that with, what odds


:lol:

The mythical bookie like nuff, :good


----------



## 084

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any tips for last night's football ???


----------



## 084

Mares on Points and Mayweather rounds 10-12 @9/1


----------



## 084

*Both teams to score 8/1*
West Ham v Newcastle
Norwich v Aston Villa
Swansea v Man City
Spurs v Southampton

*West Ham* v Newcastle
*West Brom* v Wigan
*Tottenham* v Southampton
*Fulham *v Reading


----------



## Wallet

Done Over 2.5 goals in the Norwich-Villa game at Evens.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Done Over 2.5 goals in the Norwich-Villa game at Evens.


:good I might have a go at that


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just saw Kessler 7/2 points


----------



## Wallet

Noonaldinho said:


> :good I might have a go at that


Did you?


----------



## NoMas

LP said:


> Mares on Points and Mayweather rounds 10-12 @9/1


where??? bet365 dont do doubles do they???

gonna put £5 on the ghost...


----------



## 084

NoMas said:


> where??? bet365 dont do doubles do they???
> 
> gonna put £5 on the ghost...


was on sky bet amigo


----------



## Wallet

NoMas said:


> where??? bet365 dont do doubles do they???


They do.


----------



## NoMas

@LP

just done that bet, mad value for money... i found out how to do doubles on bet365 and got odds of 11.30! £5 returns £56.53...


----------



## NoMas

Wallet said:


> They do.


yeah just found out... gonna do few of them now i know lol


----------



## 084

*First Three Favourites*
Adrian Lewis(vs Hamilton), Raymond van Barneveld(vs Thornton) & Simon Whitlock(vs Lewis) all to win @ 15/2

Simon Whitlock 
Phil Taylor
Simon Whitlock
Raymond van Barneveld @ 14/1


----------



## NoMas

LP said:


> *First Three Favourites*
> Adrian Lewis(vs Hamilton), Raymond van Barneveld(vs Thornton) & Simon Whitlock(vs Lewis) all to win @ 15/2
> 
> Simon Whitlock
> Phil Taylor
> Simon Whitlock
> Raymond van Barneveld @ 14/1


Don't get this, explain Darts betting...


----------



## Noonaldinho

Wallet said:


> Did you?


nope :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> Don't get this, explain Darts betting...


All of those people to win their match :lol:


----------



## NoMas

Noonaldinho said:


> All of those people to win their match :lol:


Right lol but there's only one being played ATM, Whitlock v Lewis...


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> Right lol but there's only one being played ATM, Whitlock v Lewis...


And when thats finished there will be another game


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> Right lol but there's only one being played ATM, Whitlock v Lewis...


Imagine its like a card of boxing.


----------



## NoMas

Lol fck you Noonaldino sarcastic cunt haha I've never watched Darts...Who won Lewis v Whitlock???


----------



## NoMas

I've put my last £3 on Taylor then... To win £4.50 lol


----------



## Wallet

Bad news if anyone is backing Ceja...



> Boxing Guru @ukboxingguru
> Julio Ceja is a massive price at 1/2 to beat Jamie Mcdonnell, one of best Boxing bets in years.Also Ceja 1-3 round betting at 13/2 #geton


----------



## NoMas

Well Taylor lost then... Great tips @LP!!! Lol lost My last £3 now...


----------



## nufc_jay

TPC Sawgrass:

Luke Donald to win @ 18/1 - £5.00 on

Sergio Garcia to win @ 28/1 - £5.00 on

Henrik Stenson E/W (5 places) @ 60/1 - £2.50 on


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> Lol fck you Noonaldino sarcastic cunt haha I've never watched Darts...Who won Lewis v Whitlock???


You want to be watching the royal rumble of Darts where 30 players throw at the same board :lol:


----------



## 084

NoMas said:


> Well Taylor lost then... Great tips @LP!!! Lol lost My last £3 now...


Sorry mate, I've quite well on darts so far this year. Bad week lol


----------



## Scotty

Choi @4/1 for the stoppage:think


----------



## NoMas

@noon

:suicide haha

@lp

typical of my betting luck the one day i take the advice i lose lol


----------



## anklespanker756

Anyone reckon Mcdonnell can get the stoppage?.. Seen a couple of photos and he looks huge compared to Ceja.. I know Ceja has all his Ko's but not sure of the level of some of those opponents.. 8/1 for a Mcdonnell stoppage a decent price?


----------



## dkos

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Choi @4/1 for the stoppage:think


I like it.

Simpson should never have shown a weakness to the body to a guy like Choi :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho

Did wigan +2 at evens for a bit of interest


----------



## NoMas

Might have go at 8/1 Mcdonell and 4/1 Choi stoppge doubles...


----------



## NoMas

cant find jamie mcdonnell or choi on bet365 wtf...


----------



## NoMas

could only find choi on the in fight menu, but no jamie mcdonnell... bet365 is a joke... did choi ko and ricky burns win...


----------



## NoMas

anyone bet on wigan???


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> anyone bet on wigan???


Did Wigan +2 :good


----------



## NoMas

Noonaldinho said:


> Did Wigan +2 :good


haha congrats bro... how much did you win??? whats +2 mean???


----------



## NoMas

somehow won £17 somthing on ricky burns to win by stoppage, only got 3.something at after the first round... after the 6 or 7th round he 17.something lol


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> haha congrats bro... how much did you win??? whats +2 mean???


Basically giving Wigan a 2 goal headstart , so if they lost 1-0 my bet still wins.

It was only evens, had £10 on it. I tend to do more low risk bets of late, seem to be better return overall.


----------



## NoMas

Noonaldinho said:


> Basically giving Wigan a 2 goal headstart , so if they lost 1-0 my bet still wins.
> 
> It was only evens, had £10 on it. I tend to do more low risk bets of late, seem to be better return overall.


ahhh thats good idea, what site do you use to do the + goals lead??? i wanna get in on that :jjj


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> ahhh thats good idea, what site do you use to do the + goals lead??? i wanna get in on that :jjj


Bet 365 I use mostly, its under handicapp betting, the favoured team also have a negative you can bet on too,


----------



## Noonaldinho

Tottenham to beat Stoke 5/6, £10 on it.


----------



## nufc_jay

nufc_jay said:


> TPC Sawgrass:
> 
> Luke Donald to win @ 18/1 - £5.00 on
> 
> *Sergio Garcia to win @ 28/1 - £5.00 on*
> 
> *Henrik Stenson E/W (5 places) @ 60/1 - £2.50 on*


:hey


----------



## NoMas

Noonaldinho said:


> Bet 365 I use mostly, its under handicapp betting, the favoured team also have a negative you can bet on too,


nice one mate, ill give that a go... is that what an 'asian handicap' is???

just bet on barca to win @ 6.something!!! haha then they scored, get in haha


----------



## Noonaldinho

Yeah thats it :good


----------



## nufc_jay

I'm gonna clean up tonight :happy


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> I'm gonna clean up tonight :happy


Golf?


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> I'm gonna clean up tonight :happy


Or to keep the missus happy?


----------



## nufc_jay

Golf


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Golf


Fair play.


----------



## NoMas

haha...

yo noon, one more question bro haha when you bet, you can choose a 'standard' or 'banker'... standard is obviously a straight forward bet, but whats a banker???

just used my barca winnings and put cheeky £2 on roma to beat ac @ 5.00...


----------



## NoMas

@nufc_jay

what you thinking on the golf then???


----------



## Noonaldinho

NoMas said:


> @nufc_jay
> 
> what you thinking on the golf then???


He quoted it all earlier


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah, I've got Stenson E/W at 60's (although he's playing like a cunt) and Garcia to win at 28's (who's also playing like a spastic)


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah, I've got Stenson E/W at 60's (although he's playing like a cunt) and Garcia to win at 28's (who's also playing like a spastic)


:bellew


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah, I've got Stenson E/W at 60's (although he's playing like a cunt) and Garcia to win at 28's (who's also playing like a spastic)


right thought that might'a been different game... maybe i'll give the golf a miss lol


----------



## dkos

Isaac Chilemba is at 3/1 with Stan James to beat Tony Bellew on points. 

Seems rather generous.


----------



## NoMas

dkos said:


> Isaac Chilemba is at 3/1 with Stan James to beat Tony Bellew on points.
> 
> Seems rather generous.


yeah it does... i wouldnt wanna bet against bellew though and have to route for chilemba during the fight lol


----------



## nufc_jay

HP Byron Nelson Championship

1st Round Leader

Marc Leishman @ 22/1 - £5.00 on

Louis Oosthuizen @ 25/1 - £5.00 on

Robert Karlsson @ 40/1 EW - £2.50 on

I thought these were Tournament Winner prices, didn't realise I was looking at First Round Leader till afterwards atsch


----------



## 084

£25 on Chelsea to lift trophy @ 4/5 

£5 mata FGS and Chelsea 2-1 @ 60/1


----------



## nufc_jay

That Mata bet is 85's at Hills :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> £25 on Chelsea to lift trophy @ 4/5
> 
> £5 mata FGS and Chelsea 2-1 @ 60/1


That Mata price is massive


----------



## 084

Close but no cigar


----------



## Roe

Just looking at the boxing markets on oddschecker and there's some really decent prices on fights that most likely won't even happen:

Haye over Vitali 5/2
Garcia over Khan 5/4
Fury over Price 11/4
Vazquez over Burns 11/5

I think there'd be some pretty good value there if they were actually taking place.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Roe said:


> Just looking at the boxing markets on oddschecker and there's some really decent prices on fights that most likely won't even happen:
> 
> Haye over Vitali 5/2
> Garcia over Khan 5/4
> Fury over Price 11/4
> Vazquez over Burns 11/5
> 
> I think there'd be some pretty good value there if they were actually taking place.


Dunno if they factor in the point that they're not made yet


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> £25 on Chelsea to lift trophy @ 4/5
> 
> £5 mata FGS and Chelsea 2-1 @ 60/1


Had Torres 3-1 @ 125/1 

Someone on my fb posted there betting slip earlier. Torres 2-1 55/1, a score on it too!


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Had Torres 3-1 @ 125/1
> 
> Someone on my fb posted there betting slip earlier. Torres 2-1 55/1, a score on it too!


Nice


----------



## Wallet

@Vano-irons betvictor have Miles 18/1 to win Prizefighter.


----------



## Vano-irons

Wallet said:


> @Vano-irons betvictor have Miles 18/1 to win Prizefighter.


Insane odds! He gave Wadi camacho all he could handle when I was ringside, and that was at 48 hours notice. He had a real chance


----------



## Post Box

Kessler at 5/1 for a decision seem good to me


----------



## Noonaldinho

Post Box said:


> Kessler at 5/1 for a decision seem good to me


Best value bet :good wouldn't go too heavy though as I'm leaning towards Froch. Although could see Froch gassing, with his new fast start style, if Kessler takes it all up for 5/6 rounds .


----------



## Markyboy86

Im on Camacho tonight, managed to get 4/1 yesterday, great draw for him too.


----------



## E R Vegas

Post Box said:


> Kessler at 5/1 for a decision seem good to me


I'm on this too, though I got a slightly worse price. I can see Froch being a slight favorite as he is at home and in such good form but, contrary to some accounts, the first fight did happen and Kessler won it on some tactical advantages that should still obtain.

Bet the over as well, so as long as it goes 11.5 I'll make something. If Kessler gets the nod, party time.


----------



## Crean

Hope all you guys have been cleaning up by betting on mark Cavendish this giro ditalia. 4 stage wins. He was actually 4/1 in play on his last stage win. Mad odds.


----------



## Crean

Monaco Grand Prix. Mark Webber 10/1, worth a decent sized ew punt. Webber has won here twice and has always been competitive at this track which some drivers just tend to have a knack for..


----------



## Little Tyson

*Sports betting thread*

Did a search and couldn't find a betting thread so thought why not start one up.

Carl Froch at KO/TKO is 11/4 this weekend against Kessler.


----------



## Roe

Little Tyson said:


> Did a search and couldn't find a betting thread so thought why not start one up.
> 
> Carl Froch at KO/TKO is 11/4 this weekend against Kessler.


That's not bad odds but I think people are underestimating Kessler a bit when they say Froch could stop him. I think this goes the full 12.


----------



## Crean

Yeah, I have Froch on pts/dec.

I need Bellew just to win and Froch pts/dec to round off a 6 fold long standing accumulator at odds of about 12/1


----------



## nufc_jay

F/K is going the distance, definitely, with a wide Froch decision

That Webber bet looks tasty :think


----------



## Crean

That Accy was

Mares win
Mayweather pts/dec
Klitschko Ko/Tko
Alexander ko/Tko
Bellew win
Froch pts/dec


----------



## nufc_jay

Jammy git


----------



## Crean

As for Webber, yeah decent shout at win.

Or for just a podium finish its 5/2

Maybe stick 30 on it?


----------



## nufc_jay

Maybe... maybe more... :think


----------



## Crean

everything in moderation nuff.


----------



## nufc_jay

Or.....


----------



## Captain Freedom

Donald 8/1 Wentworth.... 3 years in a row is a bit much but I might stick a £5 on it just for something to watch.


----------



## Crean

Cavendish 9/4 in play at the moment.

Although, im less confident of him winning today as opposed to other days. But he's won me well over 100 so far these past 2 weeks, so would be rude not to put 20 on him.


----------



## nufc_jay

Or 50 :think


----------



## Wallet

Crolla 3/1 to beat Rees with BetVictor is decent.


----------



## Crean

Or 100?


----------



## nufc_jay

:think


----------



## Crean

Nah, 20 is plenty. Nice profit of 45 if he does the business. If not, well he doesn't owe me anything and im well up still for the tour.


----------



## Captain Freedom

Wallet said:


> Crolla 3/1 to beat Rees with BetVictor is decent.


I'd lean towards Rees. I think he'll get to Crolla mid way and take a points win.

3/1 is very wide though.


----------



## Shane

Kessler on points and Bayern to win = 8.75/1 on Betfair.

Not a bad bet if you play naivety to the possibility of a hometown decision.


----------



## Crean

Bayern to win and Froch Points is a smidge over 7/2

Seeing as though I already have Dortmund at 25/1 e/w from way back, I might have this as some sort of small extra 'cover'. Maybe a tenner on it.


----------



## nufc_jay

Forgot you had Dortmund, jammy sod


----------



## nufc_jay

*BMW PGA Championship*

Graeme McDowell to win @ 18/1 - £5.00 on

Branden Grace E/W (6 Places) @ 40/1 - £5.00 on

:cheers:cheers:cheers:cheers:cheers


----------



## Crean

Im staying away from the golf. Have enough betting interest this week/weekend already.


----------



## Crean

Looks like Cav is fucked on this final small hill. Prob wont win, there goes a twenty by the looks of things.


----------



## nufc_jay

Fair nuff

I'll probably stick a ton on Froch points too, he'll be cagey. as will Kessler, but home cooking and all that, he'll take the decision.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Looks like Cav is fucked on this final small hill. Prob wont win, there goes a twenty by the looks of things.


Brutal :-( You've really got to stop giving me these cycling bankers


----------



## Crean

Yeah, Im very confident of the Pts victory for Froch myself.


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Brutal :-( You've really got to stop giving me these cycling bankers


Well, he's actually hanging in there at the back, if he stays in touch over the hill he's still stage favourite.

So hold your fucking horses!!

Plus, he's won 4 stages this tour. ALL of which Ive said to back!!


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Arm Punches

Went for an interesting double for this Saturday, Brian Munich to beat Dortmund 3-1, then Froch to win in the 9th. £7-odd stake (left over from the football bets, in my account) returns £2300. 

If Munich do win 3-1, I'll b shitting myself going into the fight, even though I fully expect a Froch points win


----------



## Crean

Todays Individual time trial in the Giro D'Italia.

I actually quite fancy Michele *Scarpon*i or *Samuel Sanchez* e/w to bust into the top 3. 22/1 and 25/1 respectively. *Pelizotti* at 80/1 is also worth a few small e/w money.


----------



## nufc_jay

:conf


----------



## Crean

Nuff mate, tell me you got on that Samuel Sanchez bet at 25/1 ew. He finished 2nd. Scarponi was close to a.podium too, finished 4th.. I'm in the money again.


----------



## Crean

I've also just noticed that scarponi missed the podium by 1 fucking second..1 second over like 48 and a half minutes of riding against the clock.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Nuff mate, tell me you got on that Samuel Sanchez bet at 25/1 ew. He finished 2nd. Scarponi was close to a.podium too, finished 4th.. I'm in the money again.


Yeah mate, threw 10g's on it, what a touch! :-(


----------



## Crean

You didn't back him, did u?


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## nufc_jay

I was too busy backing Graeme McDowell then watching him shoot 2 over :-(


----------



## Crean

Graeme McDowell is one of those golfers who always let's me down..


----------



## nufc_jay

Me too now, apparantly, hope he breaks his shin in a bunker


----------



## Gaikokujin

Not the greatest odds in the world but Nadal to win the French open @ 8/11 just seems like free money to me. Got £75 on that plus another £25 on a treble of: 

- Rafael Nadal 
- Serena Williams
- Bayern Munich

(All to win)

Return on that treble is something like £155 or thereabouts which isn’t too bad IMO. Was gonna include a Froch-Kessler bet in it as well but have changed my mind about half a dozen times this week about how I think that is gonna go so chickened out in the end…


----------



## Crean

Thats actually decent odds for Nadal at French open to be fair.


----------



## Gaikokujin

VERY decent odds, pretty sure I’m right in saying he’s only ever lost 1 game in his entire French Open career and that was years ago. Can only think that it might be down to the fact he was out for so long plus he will face Djokovic in the semis (assuming they both get through), but either way I reckon at that price it's well worth jumping on to…


----------



## Crean

I've had a decent weekend.

Got my ew money for Dortmund at 25/1.
Bellew and froch both finished off my long standing accumulator.
Froch on pts doubled with Munich also came in.
And I won 200 on a local radio show.

Now over to mark Webber in today's grand prix. 12/1 e/w. He's qualified 4th, so in with a shout.


----------



## Crean

And Webber just came third. Another nice little earner.

Just put 5 ew on viviani in today's giro ditalia stage.


----------



## Crean

And viviani finishes 3rd, another bit of money.


----------



## Captain Freedom

:lol: At least someone is making money from the bookies.


----------



## Captain Freedom

Play off in the Golf put a £1 on Canizares at 40/1 needs to birdie this to make it to the play off. 

Could of got 66/1 if I was quicker



Great waste of a pound


----------



## Crean

seeing as though im going to the nou camp on saturday for Barcelona Vs Malaga I am going to put a bit of money down on Draw -2(barca) at 16/5. Gonna put 40 down on it for shits and giggles, im in holiday mood.


----------



## Wallet

Backed Diaz stoppage at 23/10 for a bit of interest tonight.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> Backed Diaz stoppage at 23/10 for a bit of interest tonight.


Samesies, also done him outright with Leeds, Lions-13 and Bordeaux to win the french cup tonight.


----------



## Wallet

Betfred opened with 4/7 for Keane to beat Conquest. Into 1/4 now. :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dawn Approach in the Derby 6/4 :good


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Dawn Approach in the Derby 6/4 :good


If it stays it wins, weakest Derby in years. No other horse in the race has even won a group 1!! I backed its sire New Approach in the derby 5 or 6 years ago and it won so im pretty sure it stays the trip, penalty kick for me, 6/4 is massive! Im having a little e/w saver on Mars @16/1 too, was the antepost fav for the race over the winter and never disgraced itself in the guineas, the step upto 12 furlongs should really suit it too and over the years the O'Brien 2nd and 3rd strings have won this race (high chapparal and dylan thomas), very big price imo.


----------



## NoMas

Just put £5 EW on Libertarian @ 17.00 :horse


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> Betfred opened with 4/7 for Keane to beat Conquest. Into 1/4 now. :-(


Oops. :lol:



Markyboy86 said:


> If it stays it wins, weakest Derby in years. No other horse in the race has even won a group 1!! I backed its sire New Approach in the derby 5 or 6 years ago and it won so im pretty sure it stays the trip, penalty kick for me, 6/4 is massive! Im having a little e/w saver on Mars @16/1 too, was the antepost fav for the race over the winter and never disgraced itself in the guineas, the step upto 12 furlongs should really suit it too and over the years the O'Brien 2nd and 3rd strings have won this race (high chapparal and dylan thomas), very big price imo.


I'll join you with some of that Diaz money.


----------



## NoMas

Libertarian came second :rasta


----------



## Shane

Nadal to win French Open + Spain to win Confederations Cup + Spain to win U21 Euro Championships = 15/1

I like the look of the Spanish Treble especially after looking at the squads for football. Worth noting the Germany U21 squad looks severely weakened without Gotze, Draxler and Schurlle.


----------



## nufc_jay

:think


----------



## Captain Freedom

Norway 2-1 looks a good bet in the under 21's against Israel.


----------



## NoMas

did well yesterday on the football, had robbie keane to score and ireland 4-0 :thumbsup

shame i had england to beat brazil 2-1 to, would of cleaned up... thankfully when we went 2-1 up i bet 2-2 as i knew we would fck up and let goal in haha


----------



## nufc_jay

NoMas said:


> did well yesterday on the football, had robbie keane to score and ireland 4-0 :thumbsup
> 
> shame i had england to beat brazil 2-1 to, would of cleaned up... thankfully when we went 2-1 up i bet 2-2 as i knew we would fck up and let goal in haha


Tasty - how much did that return you?


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> Tasty - how much did that return you?


yeah, was allgood, was down to my last £6 online, so i only put £1's on haha

£1 on ireland 4-0 = £23.00

£1 on robbie keane next goal = £ 12.00

£2 on england to draw = £7.20 (few seconds before brazil equalized) haha

had a win on libertarian on the horses to... bout time i had couple wins lol

shame england did hang on to the 2-1, i think i would of got £19.00 for that...


----------



## NoMas

i was gonna bet on usa to beat germany to, but as i was low on funds online i thought it was a waste of money atsch


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: well they all count, nice one!


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: well they all count, nice one!


I'll prob lose it all next bet lol


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any tips coming up?


----------



## nufc_jay

It may not help you now but I had The lions to beat Western Force by 51-55 points @ 8/1 - They just won by 52 :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> It may not help you now but I had The lions to beat Western Force by 51-55 points @ 8/1 - They just won by 52 :deal


I had Tsonga to beat Fed in straight sets yesterday


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> I had Tsonga to beat Fed in straight sets yesterday


:lol: really?


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: really?


NO


----------



## nufc_jay

:sad2


----------



## Captain Freedom

:lol: Nice avatar

Got a free one pound bet on roulette from Paddy Power won that 

£2 on Holland -1 after being 1-0 up 15/8 not over yet but I'm feeling confident going to turn this £2 into 2K Guzman style


----------



## Noonaldinho

LHL said:


> :lol: Nice avatar
> 
> Got a free one pound bet on roulette from Paddy Power won that
> 
> £2 on Holland -1 after being 1-0 up 15/8 not over yet but I'm feeling confident going to turn this £2 into 2K Guzman style


LHL vs the Bookies


----------



## Captain Freedom

Giving the bookies free money for weeks now


----------



## Captain Freedom

*I did it*

Robbie Keane 1st goal Ireland 3-0


----------



## Noonaldinho

LHL said:


> *I did it*
> 
> Robbie Keane 1st goal Ireland 3-0


:good

What odds?


----------



## Captain Freedom

12/1 PP give me £2 free bet that couldn't be used with an accumulator so went for Keane to mark to 126th game


----------



## Noonaldinho

LHL said:


> 12/1 PP give me £2 free bet that couldn't be used with an accumulator so went for Keane to mark to 126th game


Nice one,

Thought uyou'd done a scorecast.


----------



## turbotime

Anyone betting on Huck/Afo? 

How on earth are the odds almost the same as Floyd/Canelo?


----------



## Bendy

turbotime said:


> Anyone betting on Huck/Afo?
> 
> How on earth are the odds almost the same as Floyd/Canelo?


I know I thought Afolabi decision looked too good to turn down.

Only $5 just to give me a bit more interest in the fight, not that it needs it.


----------



## Tarman

turbotime said:


> Anyone betting on Huck/Afo?
> 
> How on earth are the odds almost the same as Floyd/Canelo?


Gone for a Huck decision there as part of an accy. Don't see Ola getting much love from the judges over there if its close, which it probably will be.

Huck points 
Degale KO
Lara points
Gamboa points
Lopez points
Dawson points

@ 100/1


----------



## NoMas

had some wins on ireland

ireland to win by 3 goals (@4.33)

robbie keane to score first (@3.40)

ireland to be a head in first 10mins (4.00)

ireland to win both halves (@1.57)


but lost big on ireland -3 (@2.60) so only just ended up £8 or so, had ireland scored 1 more goal i would of won about £60 or so :verysad


----------



## NoMas

Tarman said:


> Gone for a Huck decision there as part of an accy. Don't see Ola getting much love from the judges over there if its close, which it probably will be.
> 
> Huck points
> Degale KO
> Lara points
> Gamboa points
> Lopez points
> Dawson points
> 
> @ 100/1


ill have abit of that @ 100/1, pretty sure dawson will win by ko though...

edit: got odds of 180 on bet365... so i put £5 on haha


----------



## NoMas

Just put A 4fold on the U21 Championships

Germany @ 3.75
Holland @ 1.60
England @ 1.72
Italy to win to win nil @ 2.30

£5 returns £119.18


----------



## Brickfists

Huck pts, Dawson pts, Maidana win. $20 @ 5/1

That's my main boxing bet tonight.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Afolabi KO
De Gale KO
Stevenson KO
Maidana KO

I've gone KO crazy tonight stuck 10 quid on the above, 65 -1 so fingers crossed


----------



## Brickfists

Got a free $5 bet so i put it on Dawson/Lara/Gamboa all by points @ 20/1


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mugsy said:


> Afolabi KO
> De Gale KO
> Stevenson KO
> Maidana KO
> 
> I've gone KO crazy tonight stuck 10 quid on the above, 65 -1 so fingers crossed


Unlucky pal


----------



## Libertarian

Nearly a brilliant bet.

Afolabi by KO was always a bit fanciful though.

I fancied Stevenson to beat Dawson, who I've never really rated, but lacked the balls to have a bet.

Had a decent weekend on betting though, traded a bit on the Croatia vs Scotland game, then won a bit on the cricket and rugby union (only just mind, thanks video ref!) to bring me up to around £400.

That will be upped by another 50 or so because I've got Sri Lanka to score less than 260 against NZ. They aren't getting that in a million years, at 70/5 after more than 20 overs.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Dinamita said:


> Nearly a brilliant bet.
> 
> Afolabi by KO was always a bit fanciful though.
> 
> I fancied Stevenson to beat Dawson, who I've never really rated, but lacked the balls to have a bet.
> 
> Had a decent weekend on betting though, traded a bit on the Croatia vs Scotland game, then won a bit on the cricket and rugby union (only just mind, thanks video ref!) to bring me up to around £400.
> 
> That will be upped by another 50 or so because I've got Sri Lanka to score less than 260 against NZ. They aren't getting that in a million years, at 70/5 after more than 20 overs.


You'll have to start tipping for me :good


----------



## Libertarian

Haha.... then my luck would change and we'd both be bankrupt :good


----------



## Peter Barlow

cheers lads

yeh afolabi was a bit risky , though alot of people were backing him and thought he'd be more likely to get the ko!

Stevenson KO was dramatic anyway!


----------



## Gaikokujin

Gaikokujin said:


> Not the greatest odds in the world but Nadal to win the French open @ 8/11 just seems like free money to me. Got £75 on that plus another £25 on a treble of:
> 
> - Rafael Nadal
> - Serena Williams
> - Bayern Munich
> 
> (All to win)
> 
> Return on that treble is something like £155 or thereabouts which isn't too bad IMO. Was gonna include a Froch-Kessler bet in it as well but have changed my mind about half a dozen times this week about how I think that is gonna go so chickened out in the end&#8230;


Well it took a while but both of these finally came in this weekend... £285 return overall. Not a bad Sunday's work...:smile


----------



## NoMas

Mugsy said:


> Afolabi KO
> De Gale KO
> Stevenson KO
> Maidana KO
> 
> I've gone KO crazy tonight stuck 10 quid on the above, 65 -1 so fingers crossed


:suicide unlucky dude, better luck next time... none of my boxing bets came in, thankfully some football bets saved me from a loss haha


----------



## NoMas

Dinamita said:


> Nearly a brilliant bet.
> 
> Afolabi by KO was always a bit fanciful though.
> 
> I fancied Stevenson to beat Dawson, who I've never really rated, but lacked the balls to have a bet.
> 
> Had a decent weekend on betting though, traded a bit on the Croatia vs Scotland game, then won a bit on the cricket and rugby union (only just mind, thanks video ref!) to bring me up to around £400.
> 
> That will be upped by another 50 or so because I've got Sri Lanka to score less than 260 against NZ. They aren't getting that in a million years, at 70/5 after more than 20 overs.





Noonaldinho said:


> You'll have to start tipping for me :good


and me... can we have a weekly 'dinamita tips' section in here please :thumbsup


----------



## Libertarian

Never bet on Pakistan during a run chase.


----------



## NoMas

any tips on the rugby??? lions v queensland county... i know lions will win, but is there any score/handicap bets? i know fck all about rugby...


----------



## Crean

Anyone betting on the US Open? Was thinking of backing Ryan Moore e/w at 100/1?


----------



## 084

Crean said:


> Anyone betting on the US Open? Was thinking of backing Ryan Moore e/w at 100/1?


Are you into your golf??


----------



## Crean

Yeah, sometimes. Michael Thompson has tasty odds too...


----------



## 084

Crean said:


> Yeah, sometimes. Michael Thompson has tasty odds too...


Chucked some change on Ryan Moore

When does it start/finish


----------



## Crean

Starts Thursday, ends Sunday.


----------



## Captain Freedom

Haven't read too much up on the course but I've seen a few tips on Colsaerts saying the course set up will suit him. To place up to 5 he is 25/1 but I'm not sure he hasn't been great lately. 

I might wait and see if the conditions clear up first.


----------



## Hammer Muldoon

I backed Colsaerts for the Masters, can't remeber if he even made the cut, he was shite. I was looking at McDowell but everyone seems to be backing him. I'll probably put something on Kuchar and/or Rose and probably a small e/w bet on someone that's about 100/1. Probably Colsaerts.


----------



## Crean

Yeah, I just went with Michael Thompson at 125/1 e/w 

fuck spending anymore. ill have a look in play on saturday to see if I fancy having another bet.


----------



## nufc_jay

wimps


----------



## Crean

who you going with Nuff??


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> who you going with Nuff??


I've selected:

Kuchar to win @ 22/1 - £5.00 on

Furyk E/W @ 40/1 (6 places) - £5.00 on

Stenson E/W @ 66/1 (6 places) - £5.00 on

:deal


----------



## Crean

gay


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> I've selected:
> 
> *Kuchar* to win @ 22/1 - £5.00 on
> 
> Furyk E/W @ 40/1 (6 places) - £5.00 on
> 
> Stenson E/W @ 66/1 (6 places) - £5.00 on
> 
> :deal


Got A free £5 bet from Bet365 so I chucked it on him to...


----------



## nufc_jay

He looked promising beforehand.... not so much now :-(


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> He looked promising beforehand.... not so much now :-(


Micky Quinn came up with some good tips on TalkSport yesterday but I forgot them so went with A tip from someone else, I know fck all about golf...


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: well Leftys looking dangerous. You can still g et a big price on McIlroy and these conditions will suit him, if his game comes together he'll be there or there abouts on Sunday


----------



## 084

Done mickelson and Donald

Also £10 on tiger to get hole in one @ 100/1


----------



## NoMas

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: well Leftys looking dangerous. You can still g et a big price on McIlroy and these conditions will suit him, if his game comes together he'll be there or there abouts on Sunday


No.	Selections	Event	Event Date	E/W Terms	Odds	Result
1	Rory McIlroy (Hole 3)	US Open - Woods/McIlroy/Scott - Round 1
(Next Hole Winner (3 Ball))	16/06/2013	None	2.75	To Run
Stake: 2.00 To Return: 5.50

What did I just bet on? Reckon it will come in? Thought I would put A £2 bet on to round up My money haha


----------



## nufc_jay

I'm pretty sure you bet on McIlroy to win that group.. or summat


----------



## Crean

Solid start from Michael Thompson -1 thru 3. Apparently he's played a shed load of practice rds here and likes difficult courses. Solid iron game and a very good mid distance putter.


----------



## Hammer Muldoon

All aboard the Estanislao Goya Train.


----------



## NoMas

the bet lost what ever i bet :huh


----------



## nufc_jay

Hammer Muldoon said:


> All aboard the Estanislao Goya Train.


:lol: he shot 10 over today through 12 :lol:


----------



## Crean

Right Michael Thompson has had a shocker today. Prob won't make cut. So I've now backed ogilvy ew at 100/1. He's currently 3 over but nearly finished his round and is actually under par today, which is good form in these conditions.


----------



## 084

Crean said:


> Right Michael Thompson has had a shocker today. Prob won't make cut. So I've now backed ogilvy ew at 100/1. He's currently 3 over but nearly finished his round and is actually under par today, which is good form in these conditions.


Donald has as well, I've backed him and Mickelson. Also that Ryan Moore you tipped


----------



## Hammer Muldoon

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: he shot 10 over today through 12 :lol:


:lol: Typical, he was 2 under when i backed him at 1000/1. Should have been 10,000/1 by the look of things.


----------



## Dinamita85

mikey garcia between 7-12 

21/10 at paddypower - worth a punt


----------



## Captain Freedom

Anyone watching the golf can't be bothered digging out a golf thread or making one.


----------



## 084

LHL said:


> Anyone watching the golf can't be bothered digging out a golf thread or making one.


Me. Need Mickelson to pull out something special


----------



## Captain Freedom

What odds did you get on Phil?


----------



## 084

20/1


----------



## Captain Freedom

Unlucky. He left himself a lot to do on that last hole.


----------



## Shane

Gaikokujin said:


> Well it took a while but both of these finally came in this weekend... £285 return overall. Not a bad Sunday's work...:smile


I forgot to thank for this. I see that bet and thought I would have some of that. Currently have:

Spain U21 - Euros
Spain - Confed Cup
Nadal -French Open - Won

Which is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Dinamita85

Broner to UD paulie 7/2 seems easy money if broners power doesnt carry up well...and i dont see malignaggi standing and trading with him


----------



## NoMas

Anyone got having a go at royal ascot???


----------



## Shane

On Paddypower I got Soldado on 8/1 for top scorer in the Confed's, then received a free bet of £5 and stuck that on Cavani for 16/1. Surely either of those two or Suarez will pick up top scorer of the tournament from smashing a few past Tahiti alone.


----------



## Crean

Tornado in the 3.45 at Royal Ascot.

10 e/w at 5/1 paying top 3.


----------



## Crean

Tornado came second in a photo finish.

So close, but I still win a tiny fraction of money.


----------



## 084

Got justification 5:00 and Anticipation 5:35 @ 44/1


----------



## NoMas

Had 3 winners 2day:

Declaration of War @8.50

Sir John Hawkins @7.00

Mubaraza @7.00

Only has few quid on them each way so didn't win A fortune, just over £30 odd pound I think...


----------



## PowerBack

Dinamita85 said:


> Broner to UD paulie 7/2 seems easy money if broners power doesnt carry up well...and i dont see malignaggi standing and trading with him


Could be.. It is just. Broner has had 6 stoppages in a row, and is certainly not a light puncher. And Paulie has shown weaknesses in his punch resistance.


----------



## Dinamita85

i admit Broner is a hard puncher and know malignaggi was dropped by cano but broners been knocking out superfeathers and lightweights, guys alot smaller than him,demarco is a come forward brawler who defends with his face, rees while i like him has been stopped before by the featherfisted kotelnik and is also a come forward brawler... malignaggi is a slickster and while his better days are behind he wont go straight at broner, he will try and jab and potshot him and make it ugly, can i see broner koing paulie late..yeah sure...can i see it being an ugly boring ud for broner...yeah - thats how i see it goin.


----------



## NoMas

Had:

'Dont Call Me' @41.00 EW

'Ladys First' @26.00 EW

'Gale Force Ten' @5.50 

Doing ok last couple days:cheers


----------



## Crean

Sadlers rock at 6/1 in the 3.45


----------



## 084

Crean said:


> Sadlers rock at 6/1 in the 3.45


I had estimate on that at 6/1 then had few spins on roulette on sky Vegas on left with 230


----------



## NoMas

Put a bet on 'Queensberry Rules' because of the boxing connection and it came in @ 17/1 haha


----------



## Libertarian

I wonder what the odds were on double figures in this game?


----------



## NoMas

Dinamita said:


> I wonder what the odds were on double figures in this game?


Not great... 14-0 was 20/1 I think, I turned the game off and put Carl Frampton BoxNation interview on, it's A pointless game...


----------



## Crean

I had Spain 10-0 at 10/1. Said it in the Confed cup thread.

Anyway, Royal Ascot, Coronation Stakes.

Lovely Pass at 25/1 is a real live contender e/w


----------



## Wallet

Dinamita said:


> I wonder what the odds were on double figures in this game?


Was 11/8 with Skybet.


----------



## craigseventy

I'm sure you guys won't fancy this but sallie to leave first in big brother @1/6 is almost a buy really, worth putting on an accumulator

5/5 on my streak at the minute, got a free £5 off coral for my sign up birthday and it's at £25. Had spain -8 and uraguay double yesterday. I've actually stopped betting unless they are from free bets.


----------



## Guest

Dont know if anyone got on it but boylesports had Banks ko 2/1 and Mitchell ko 9/4
They basically were offering you free money because no way this fight goes the distance
If anyone was smart they woulda had alot on Banks then abit on Mitchell to cover it

They've changed it now though


----------



## 084

Done a treble on the horses today. 

3:05 mount authors 5/2
4.25 Gabriel's lad 8/1
3:45 society rock 4/1


----------



## Scotty

ACS said:


> Dont know if anyone got on it but boylesports had Banks ko 2/1 and Mitchell ko 9/4
> They basically were offering you free money because no way this fight goes the distance
> If anyone was smart they woulda had alot on Banks then abit on Mitchell to cover it
> 
> They've changed it now though


Wish I was on that!


----------



## Wallet

I like the look of India to beat England tomorrow at 4/5.


----------



## dkos

Banks 1-6: 9/4 

Or the more safe bet of either in rounds 1-6: 4/5


----------



## Crean

*Cycling bets Tour De France* 
Chris Froome to win Yellow Jersey.

Peter Sagan to win Green Jersey

Mark Cavendish to win stage 1.

Dan Martin to win a stage

Alessandro Valverde e/w (top 3)


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> I like the look of India to beat England tomorrow at 4/5.


Never in doubt. :stonk

I still think Crolla is good value at 3/1 against Rees this weekend.


----------



## Bryn

ACS said:


> Dont know if anyone got on it but boylesports had Banks ko 2/1 and Mitchell ko 9/4
> They basically were offering you free money because no way this fight goes the distance
> If anyone was smart they woulda had alot on Banks then abit on Mitchell to cover it
> 
> They've changed it now though


:lol:


----------



## NoMas

Anyone have Nadal to go out first round? Lol


----------



## Crean

In the tennis thread I tipped Nadal at 4/1 just as he was losing the first set to the belgian. I wasnt aware he was even playing at the time, let alone losing.


----------



## Wallet

Labrokes offering 10/11 for over 7.5 rounds in Macklin-Golovkin. I like that.


----------



## Crean

Paddypower have a MBS with Andy Murray. If he wins Wimbledon you get your money back.

So, Betting big on Djockovic at 5/6 is a no brainer to me.

If its a murray-djock final, worst case scenario you get your money back.

If Fed makes it to the final against Djock, im confident djock has his number.


----------



## Wallet

BetVictor opened at 4/1 for Scott to beat Chisora. Into 13/8 now. :-(


----------



## Wallet

Crean said:


> Paddypower have a MBS with Andy Murray. If he wins Wimbledon you get your money back.
> 
> So, Betting big on Djockovic at 5/6 is a no brainer to me.
> 
> If its a murray-djock final, worst case scenario you get your money back.
> 
> If Fed makes it to the final against Djock, im confident djock has his number.


8/11 on Djokovic now with Fed out.


----------



## Crean

Wallet said:


> 8/11 on Djokovic now with Fed out.


 I got in just in time..happy with the bet.


----------



## Markyboy86

Muzza fucks Noles world up on grass.

Gavin points
Super G points
Rees
GGG ko 

8/1


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> I still think Crolla is good value at 3/1 against Rees this weekend.





Wallet said:


> Labrokes offering 10/11 for over 7.5 rounds in Macklin-Golovkin. I like that.


One out of two ain't bad.


----------



## Post Box

Just stuck a tenner on Thompson at 3.5


----------



## Bryn

Post Box said:


> Just stuck a tenner on Thompson at 3.5


Just stuck a tenner on Thompson KO at 4.5

Mental odds in my opinion. What you reckon @Wallet?


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Just stuck a tenner on Thompson KO at 4.5
> 
> Mental odds in my opinion. What you reckon @Wallet?


I think Price will right the wrongs this time myself.

If I was going to back Thompson I'd probably go 1-6 which is 11/2 with Ladbrokes.


----------



## Wallet

I had tie breaks in both semi's at Wimbledon today at 4/7 and 4/9.

I think Hamilton by decision at 9/4 (Ladbrokes) is a cracking bet for tomorrow.


----------



## Post Box

Nice one @Bryn


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> I think Hamilton by decision at 9/4 (Ladbrokes) is a cracking bet for tomorrow.


:money


----------



## Libertarian

Wish I'd seen that about Hamilton, nice work.

Anwar is just a one trick pony, a runner really... all flash and no substance.

Like most of us I took a punt on Thompson again, I'd imagine the bookies took a bit of a bath on that one.


----------



## Crean

Cavendish should win todays stage imo.

Relatively straight and flat run in for the final 5km of todays stage. In a straight, fair fight, nobody beats Cavendish.

Available now at even money.


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Yep, Thompson odds were baffling. Dunno what they were thinking, I doubt it was a major market since the odds never moved a lot, so they won't have been cleaned out but I'd be surprised if they come out of that one positively.

Malik Scott as an underdog vs. Chisora looks good.


----------



## hellsbells

Since the bout is supposedly next month I wonder why there aren't odds for Clev-Kovalev yet? There's nothing on Oddschecker, the fight is five weeks away and mum's the word.


----------



## Wallet

Take your pick on Mathews-Coyle.

11/10 Mathews with Boyle, 6/5 Coyle with Paddy.


----------



## craigseventy

Haye 1/2 inside 12 is a great bet IMO


----------



## Markyboy86

Markyboy86 said:


> Muzza fucks Noles world up on grass.


:hey

Selby points at 15/8 is a decent price imo. Brook ko 5/2 is tasty too.

Haye 1-3 is 4/1 :haye


----------



## redandwhiterob

craigseventy said:


> Haye 1/2 inside 12 is a great bet IMO


Betting outright on the fight mate??


----------



## craigseventy

redandwhiterob said:


> Betting outright on the fight mate??


outright is 1/6 but any method inside 12 for haye is 1/2s which is crazy I think. Fury is getting KTFO.


----------



## Wallet

I had O'Kane by decision over Fitzgerald at 6/5. (Just landed)

I'm in fairly deep on Ogogo to beat Boulden on points at 7/4 tomorrow.


----------



## Libertarian

Laddies are offering 6/4 inside six rounds.

That's fucking ridiculous. I'm going to absolutely hammer that.


----------



## redandwhiterob

Anybody on here like a bet on the golf?


Will be getting my golf bets picked out come Monday and Tuesday. Got a some time off work and the four days of the British open is one of my personal sporting highlights of the year


----------



## nufc_jay

redandwhiterob said:


> Anybody on here like a bet on the golf?
> 
> Will be getting my golf bets picked out come Monday and Tuesday. Got a some time off work and the four days of the British open is one of my personal sporting highlights of the year


I bet on it every week mate. Got Stenson this week at 20's


----------



## Markyboy86

nufc_jay said:


> I bet on it every week mate. Got Stenson this week at 20's


I had a tenner on Blixt last week at 40s on the Friday :yep

Done Martin Laird this week.


----------



## Dinamita85

probably a dumbass move on my part but bet on stieglitz to win by ko in 6 when ive never seen the guy hes fighting, had a look at the guys record and hes fought novices and only time he fought any1 with a decent ranking he was stopped in 1.

12/5 on stieglitz in the 1st 6 rounds even though stieglitz aint a great puncher seems a good bet to me.


----------



## Libertarian

I think I'll just go with Stieglitz by stoppage, just that little bit of safety in a fight he ought to win impressively, albeit against a clearly overmatched opponent.

I'll go with Derry to beat Tommy Coyle, who's only fought bus drivers as opposed to Mathews, who despite losing a few is an experienced operator in championship class.

No idea about Brook vs Jones. Brook will obviously win, and he was battering Jones until he gassed. Jones drawing with the Irish fella isn't great form.... 

There's been easy money to make on Kell so far in his career, the bookies offered ridiculous odds on him beating Lovemore N'Dou and Matt Hatton on points.

Only a complete idiot would offer 8/11 or 10/11 (can't remember which) on Brook beating N'Dou on points. I'd take 8/11 on N'Dou going the distance with Felix Trinidad :lol:


----------



## Wallet

Dinamita said:


> I think I'll just go with Stieglitz by stoppage, just that little bit of safety in a fight he ought to win impressively, albeit against a clearly overmatched opponent.
> 
> I'll go with Derry to beat Tommy Coyle, who's only fought bus drivers as opposed to Mathews, who despite losing a few is an experienced operator in championship class.
> 
> No idea about Brook vs Jones. Brook will obviously win, and he was battering Jones until he gassed. Jones drawing with the Irish fella isn't great form....
> 
> There's been easy money to make on Kell so far in his career, the bookies offered ridiculous odds on him beating Lovemore N'Dou and Matt Hatton on points.
> 
> Only a complete idiot would offer 8/11 or 10/11 (can't remember which) on Brook beating N'Dou on points. I'd take 8/11 on N'Dou going the distance with Felix Trinidad :lol:


I had 6/4 on the N'Dou fight. :lol:


----------



## Libertarian

Haha.... :rofl

If I'd have seen 6/4 I'd have literally tried to wager every penny I had on it.

Absolutely fucking ridiculous.

I'd have priced it at about 1/4, perhaps even shorter.


----------



## redandwhiterob

British Open golf bets

Tiger Woods
Rory McIiroy
Henrik Stenson
Martin Laird

Thats for starters, will be a few more getting put on over the week


----------



## craigseventy

Odds on haye inside 12 have now improved slightly @8/15


----------



## Crean

British Open:

alexander Noren 150/1

Had a good winner in the cycling yesterday at 25/1. Posted it in the cycling thread only though..


----------



## jonnytightlips

Chisora 4/1 with Paddy Power for the KO. Might get on that.


----------



## craigseventy

jonnytightlips said:


> Chisora 4/1 with Paddy Power for the KO. Might get on that.


Just came in to post that. It's 9/2 with stan james. Tempted for a double with haye inside 12.


----------



## nufc_jay

*The British Open*

McDowell (fuck knows why) outright @ 25/1 - £5.00

Snedeker E/W (7 places) @ 35/1 - £2.50

Stenson E/W (7 places) @ £45/1 - £2.50


----------



## Markyboy86

Oosthuizen 70/1 £10 e/w
Fowler 50/1 £10 e/w
Harrington 80/1 £10 win
Chris Wood 175/1 £5 e/w (placed in 2 out of 3 Opens, once as an Amateur, also now a 2 time Tour winner)
Laird 110/1 £7.50 e/w


----------



## Marlow

Kovalev opens up as fav at 4/6

Cleverly best priced 5/4


----------



## faz

Can get 9/1 for Groves to win on points, I don't think it will happen but it is the stand out bet on that fight for me.


----------



## DeMarco

Cleverly to beat Kovalev 6/5

Dawn Approach to win the Sussex Stakes 5/4

Novellist to win 4/1 both at Goodwood


----------



## Wallet

Betfred are offering 8/15 on McKenzie beating Enzo Mac again.


----------



## GPater

Right lads been off work with my back yesterday and today. Started at £20 yesterday and Im at £28. And I have a few horses on today if your maybe interested in making a wee bit of cash. I just put on small bets like

Persepolis, Key Appointment - straight forecast 4.15 Sandown
Charitable Act @5/1 to win - 4.50 Sandown
Hello Stranger @14/1 E/W - 6.45 Doncaster
Life Partner @3/1 to win - 5.35 Doncaste
Qawaseem @9/4 to win - 3.05 Sandown


----------



## GPater

Terrible day today.

Need Art Official to win @7.05 to make sure im on £12 :lol:


----------



## Scotty

Fights this weekend

Got Miguel Gonzalez at 6/4 and Juan Francisco Estrada at 4/6.

I got both of those guys as big favourites especially Estrada. He butchered Viloria last time out ffs!

@Pabby.

Am I right here???


----------



## Indigo Pab

Scotty said:


> Fights this weekend
> 
> Got Miguel Gonzalez at 6/4 and Juan Francisco Estrada at 4/6.
> 
> I got both of those guys as big favourites especially Estrada. He butchered Viloria last time out ffs!
> 
> @Pabby.
> 
> Am I right here???


Wow, didn't even know Estrada-Melindo was on, that's an awesome fight. I've been a big backer of Melindo's for a few years but yeah I think Estrada would be favoured heavily enough considering the momentum he's got, especially with the level of opposition in mind. Could definitely see him utilising his pretty immense physicality at the weight against a guy like Melindo who I presume will be considerably smaller and looking to stand his ground a fair amount.


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> Wow, didn't even know Estrada-Melindo was on, that's an awesome fight. I've been a big backer of Melindo's for a few years but yeah I think Estrada would be favoured heavily enough considering the momentum he's got, especially with the level of opposition in mind. Could definitely see him utilising his pretty immense physicality at the weight against a guy like Melindo who I presume will be considerably smaller and looking to stand his ground a fair amount.


Cheers bud. I thought I'd seek your expertise on the wee guys. Too late to change my bets though!
I'm liking what Gonzalez is doing so far tonight!:happy


----------



## Scotty

Easy win for Gonzalez! I mean he just beat Acosta so how on earth was he underdog on Paddys against this bum:happy


----------



## Wallet

Nice one, Gilfoid.


----------



## DeMarco

I got my meeting mixedup, but Novelist just won at 13/2


----------



## Scotty

10/1 for Jesus to KO Berto rds 6-12. 
Long shot but Berto's stamina not the best and he's been out for a while too. Jesus looked great behind the jab last time out and I think he might just do it if he can keep it tight and takes the fight deep.:bbb


----------



## Scotty

:happy


----------



## 084

Beers on you @Scotty


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Go put some money on Wilf Zaha to make England 2014 WC Squad. 7/4 with Skybet. There is only one way that price is going, considering what I've seen of this kid in pre-season, considering his opposition at Utd who were largely mediocre last season, and also his competition for a place in the squad.


----------



## nufc_jay

*WGC Bridgestone Invitational*

Dustin Johnson to win @ 25/1 - £5.00

Angel Cabrera E/W (5 places) @ 50/1 - £2.50

Martin Laird E/W (5 places) @ 100/1 - £2.50

:ibutt


----------



## Markyboy86

Rory McIlroy 25/1 
Rickie Fowler 66/1


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Rory McIlroy 25/1
> Rickie Fowler 66/1


:deal


----------



## craigseventy

for anyone who doesn't mind waiting for a bet to come in. Sheff united to be promoted @7/2 is great value, hopefully they don't fuck it up this season.


----------



## Crean

Keegan Bradley 40/1
Nick Watney 100/1
Kevin Streelman 175/1

all e/w


----------



## E R Vegas

Don't really see why Narh is around a 2-1 dog vs. Ray Robinson. Nothing in the video or their records justifies it to my eye and Robinson is in his first fight with a new trainer.


----------



## craigseventy

Had sheff U @evens tonight, first win of the new season for me. I might keep a total of bets won/lost this season and aim to only bet at evens or above.


----------



## Dinamita85

got a fiver free bet for my bday and had it on reading,qpr and wigan to win....got 40 now.... any half decent looking bets tonight...thought adamek points was good but the odds are shit


----------



## DeMarco

Guinn to win by KO. Adamek is past it and has been getting gifts for a while. He was almost out vs Michael Grant so wouldn't put it past D G


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Keegan Bradley 40/1
> Nick Watney 100/1
> Kevin Streelman 175/1
> 
> all e/w


Keegan Bradley came up for me here.


----------



## Crean

USPGA, who we all on?


----------



## nufc_jay

Some golfers


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Some golfers


Just answer the bloody question like a normal person.

Im going with

1. Bill Haas - 60/1 e/w
2. Ryan Moore - 110/1 e/w (this guy has to come good for me at some stage)
3. Harris English - 125/1 e/w
4. John Merrick - 150/1 e/w

Have 30 euro invested in the bets, so not too much of a stake.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Just answer the bloody question like a normal person.
> 
> Im going with
> 
> 1. Bill Haas - 60/1 e/w
> 2. Ryan Moore - 110/1 e/w (this guy has to come good for me at some stage)
> 3. Harris English - 125/1 e/w
> 4. John Merrick - 150/1 e/w
> 
> Have 30 euro invested in the bets, so not too much of a stake.


:lol:

I haven't actually looked at it yet but I bet on the golf every week so I will do at some stage. Big price for Haas there, he started off the year well but fell away a little. I've had Stenson the last 4 or 5 weeks and he's pretty much come second every week.


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> :lol:
> 
> I haven't actually looked at it yet but I bet on the golf every week so I will do at some stage. Big price for Haas there, he started off the year well but fell away a little. I've had Stenson the last 4 or 5 weeks and he's pretty much come second every week.


Yeah Ive noticed that with Stenson, I just keep saying to myself surely he cant finish in the places again this week so never bother backing him, and then he finishes in the places.

To be honest, if you look at his prices for every tournament these past 2 months for him, he's been around 30/1, and he's more often than not finished in the top 5. Its a bit mad to think that his price isnt lower. Even now, for the USPGA, he's 28/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah he's highly priced, when I started backing him he was 45/1, I was backing him E/W then which was cool then I started putting all my eggs in one basket :-(


----------



## Crean

Was on a stags this weekend and one of the lads won €3,600 on a football 8 fold accumulator.

7 of the scores came in from the 3 pm kick offs and it was then all down to the Celtic Vs Ross County game at 5pm. 5 mins in and Ross county went 1-0 up (their first ever goal at Celtic Park), my mate was getting proper wound up. Eventually they equalised before half time and got the winner in the 86th minute, but fuck me it was close.


----------



## Markyboy86

Jason Day 50/1 £20 e/w
Jordan Speith 110/1 £7.50 e/w
Richard Sterne 150/1 £7.50 e/w

May add another 1 or 2 later on, Matsuyama has played well both majors hes played in, he is 100/1 and has a very bright future.


----------



## Crean

Richard Sterne is not a bad shout. was gonna back him as my outsider, but went with merrick instead.


----------



## nufc_jay

Keegan Bradley outright @ 33/1 - £5.00

Zach Johnson E/W (6 Places) @ 33/1 - £2.50

Brandt Snedeker E/W (6 Places) @ 28/1 - £2.50


----------



## Crean

Apparently you need a bit of length on this course. Thats kinda why i discounted Johnson.


Plus, I dont like his face.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Crean Nah the course is pretty short by Championship standards at just over 7000 yards, i never done Speith. Done Kaymer at 55/1 (an omen perhaps as i done him at 55/1 on the Friday in the PGA in 2010 and he won) Fowler 80/1 each for a tenner e/w. And done a footy accy trying to run something up on Mickelson with it at 16/1.


----------



## Crean

I added Furyk as first round leader e/w at 50/1


----------



## Markyboy86

Crean said:


> I added Furyk as first round leader e/w at 50/1


Noooice!! (soth park niiiice)


----------



## Crean

Yeah good result to start the weekend of golf. Would of been a lot better if my winnings didn't have to be split because of Adam Scott sharing the lead..


----------



## Grant

Cant get passed Swansea at 4/1 vs Manchester United on the first weekend.

Great bet for me.


----------



## craigseventy

Grant said:


> Cant get passed Swansea at 4/1 vs Manchester United on the first weekend.
> 
> Great bet for me.


Decent that, haven't man u been terrible during pre season? add to that they have a new manager for the first time in what seems like forever and that's good value.

I think leeds at 4/1 today is also a good value bet, leeds are capable of beating anyone really so if any big odds come up during the season I'll take them.


----------



## craigseventy

After watching the first 20mins of accrington vs portsmouth, portsmouth win @13/8 looks real good.


----------



## Captain Freedom

Waiting on Forest to win for some drinking money not looking good.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Fuck Hartlepool and Stevenage anyway. I'd be drinking tonight if them cunts manage to score.


----------



## craigseventy

Captain Freedom said:


> Waiting on Forest to win for some drinking money not looking good.


Jammy bastard.


----------



## craigseventy

double post..


----------



## Markyboy86

Ross County beat me for £445 for a tenner today, backed Stricker yesterday in the golf for a score at 28/1 and hes into 12/1 now so atleast ive got someone running for me tomorrow night.


----------



## Captain Freedom

craigseventy said:


> double post..


:lol: To be fair I probably deserve a double post I was a real jammy bastard :yep


----------



## craigseventy

Captain Freedom said:


> :lol: To be fair I probably deserve a double post I was a real jammy bastard :yep


Best feeling when it goes your way like that but when It goes the other way you feel like shooting yourself.


----------



## Grant

Birmingham winning cost me just shy of £600.

Had them in a draw triple.


----------



## tawetrent

Enzo is decent odds for sat.

We all know his chin troubles but in my opinion if he can get make it past the 4th he'll win. Ovil has three rounds to do the business before he gasses, he won't have anything left after 4 rounds. 3/1 Enzo stoppage or 13/2 the decision, all over that.


----------



## Gazanta87

just had a speculative punt at Stan James: Buckland, Enzo, Clev pts and Barker pays jus over 26/1 :bbb
Decent value me thinks :yep


----------



## Bendy

tawetrent said:


> Enzo is decent odds for sat.
> 
> We all know his chin troubles but in my opinion if he can get make it past the 4th he'll win. Ovil has three rounds to do the business before he gasses, he won't have anything left after 4 rounds. 3/1 Enzo stoppage or 13/2 the decision, all over that.


He won't need 3 rounds IMO


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Gazanta87 said:


> just had a speculative punt at Stan James: Buckland, Enzo, Clev pts and Barker pays jus over 26/1 :bbb
> Decent value me thinks :yep


i like the look of this :hey


----------



## jonnytightlips

Arsenal, Wigan Leyton Orient and AFC Wimbledon for the weekend. Fiver pays back 120. I'll get on that.


----------



## Crean

3 draws in the following

Sunderland Vs Fulham
West Brom Vs Southampton
Swansea Vs Man united

Odd of 40/1


I dont usually do football bets, but Paddypower gave me a free 10 euro football bet, so why not.


----------



## Captain Freedom

MBS from Paddy power on losing bets on Premier League accumulators over 5 teams might as well put something on it I think the limit is a £10 stake


----------



## jonnytightlips

Cleverly is evens with Paddy Power just to win and Enzo Mac is 10/3 for the stoppage. Surely worth a tenner lads.


----------



## lirva1

Hello disciples. I have a 33/1+ double that I can guarantee will come in on saturday night.


Kovalev KO in rounds 1-6 - 7/2
Barker KO - 7/1

Get on this ASAP


----------



## jonnytightlips

lirva1 said:


> Hello disciples. I have a 33/1+ double that I can guarantee will come in on saturday night.
> 
> Kovalev KO in rounds 1-6 - 7/2
> Barker KO - 7/1
> 
> Get on this ASAP


Not a fuckin hope Barker stops Geale.


----------



## lirva1

Do you realize Geale has been down numerous times vs journeymen?


----------



## jonnytightlips

lirva1 said:


> Do you realize Geale has been down numerous times vs journeymen?


Yeah just seen he's been down 6 times. Hasnt hit the deck since 08 though.


----------



## lirva1

Well he's improved his defense in that time. Didn't see mundine or sturm catch him really cleanly with anything. If he gets caught clean, he will go down I think. Those were some light hitting guys that had him down and I saw the knockdowns - he went down as if he was shot on most of those occasions but recovered very well though. If Barker catches him cleanly I think he will go.


----------



## Markyboy86

@lirva1 fuck up ya gimp, you have been embarrased numerous times on the other site, @Jay wont put up with your shit on here :deal


----------



## jonnytightlips

jonnytightlips said:


> Arsenal, Wigan Leyton Orient and AFC Wimbledon for the weekend. Fiver pays back 120. I'll get on that.


Im an idiot. Was in a rush down the bookies earlier and did Bournmouth, Stevenage and Exeter by accident.atsch


----------



## Scotty

I like Kiko Martinez @5-1 for KO. Gonzales doesn't have a lot of power and brawls far too often than he should. Think this should be a decent scrap and big test for the Columbian..


----------



## Peter Barlow

Scotty said:


> I like Kiko Martinez @5-1 for KO. Gonzales doesn't have a lot of power and brawls far too often than he should. Think this should be a decent scrap and big test for the Columbian..


Romero you mean?


----------



## Scotty

Mugsy said:


> Romero you mean?


Oops yeah I mean Romero. I think it's a toss up fight and it should be fun to see how the prospect handles the aggression. Both guys not shy about letting their mitts go!


----------



## tawetrent

tawetrent said:


> Enzo is decent odds for sat.
> 
> We all know his chin troubles but in my opinion if he can get make it past the 4th he'll win. Ovil has three rounds to do the business before he gasses, he won't have anything left after 4 rounds. 3/1 Enzo stoppage or 13/2 the decision, all over that.


Lovely stuff Enz. Silly price but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Scotty

Decent week for me. I had Enzo 7-12 @10-1 and Kiko KO @5-1 on a lucky 15. Was waiting for Barker v Geale to end rds 9-12 for serious quids in but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Crean

Barker pts/dec doubled with Kovalelv KO/TKO. nice earner.

I have to say I was so confident of the Kovalev by stoppage, couldnt believe the amount who were picking cleverly.

The Barker one was always gonna be a tight affair. Glad he got the nod.


----------



## Post Box

Both my bets Kovalev KO/Barker outright came in last weekend. Just stuck a tenner of my winnings on Beltran at 4/1 and will probably stick another fiver on the stoppage when the line opens


----------



## Crean

Vuelta Espana

One that has caught my Eye is Roman Kreuziger at 50/1 in the outright market. I dont think he can win the Vuelta but he can get a podium.

So 50/1 an e/w bet with top 3 being paid out at 1/4 odds.


----------



## Wallet

PaddyPower are doing the money back on Premier league 5-folds as a free bet again.

I've had a little bet on Villa to beat Liverpool and both teams to score at 11/2.


----------



## Gazanta87

straight in with a treble today*:
Bolton,* *Arsenal, Blackburn 9/1 at Hills *:hey


----------



## Markyboy86

Pulev ko
LSC points
Mares ko

just over 10/1 with PP @LP


----------



## Scotty

I couldn't resist JG @9-1 for the KO tonight.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Pulev ko
> LSC points
> Mares ko
> 
> just over 10/1 with PP @LP


Looks good mate :yep


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Looks good mate :yep


:rofl


----------



## craigseventy

celtic not to win a group game @5/2 looks decent.


----------



## craigseventy

I want Liverpool to win I think but Man u ht/ft @ 7/2 is great value.


----------



## Scotty

Some lively underdogs this weekend. Tom Dallas has been good to me in the past and I might actually bet on him winning a fight for once @5/2!


----------



## Wallet

I think over 5.5 in Arreola-Mitchell is a little overpriced. 5/2 with BetVictor.


----------



## Wallet

There's value in Mitchell by decision at 10's too.


----------



## Dinamita85

waiting for arreola in 3 odds to come up , prob burns ud at 11/10 as well


----------



## Brickfists

Tempted to have a go at over 5.5 in the Arreola fight.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> There's value in Mitchell by decision at 10's too.


Can't see it man.Big Chris comes to fight unlike Banks who was pathetic last time and gave Seth an easy ride.


----------



## Wallet

Scotty said:


> Can't see it man.Big Chris comes to fight unlike Banks who was pathetic last time and gave Seth an easy ride.


:conf

Anyway, PaddyPower are doing money back as a free bet on losing 5+ team NFL accumulators today.


----------



## Wallet

PaddyPower are paying out on Beltran bets.


----------



## craigseventy

Just seen that wallet. ''paddypower paying out after beltran was robbed last night''


----------



## Crean

Thank god paddypower are paying out on beltran. I was fuming watching that last night having backed beltran.


----------



## 084

Gone Nadel to win 3-2 @ 5/1


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Gone Nadel to win 3-2 @ 5/1


Im on Djokovic :lol:


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Im on Djokovic :lol:


May the best man win :good


----------



## Scotty

paddypower fucked up the odds on the Theopane fight. They had it 15/8 to go over 9.5 rds and 2/1 for it not to go the distance!


----------



## craigseventy

Wohoo, just found out my 5.2/1 came in. I have been avoiding the garcia result all day as I've been trying to find some way of watching it and I watched the rest so knew I just needed danny to win. I had

eubank jnr
Kid Galahad
mayweather
Garcia

Just wish I'd banged more on it. I knew the odds on Garcia were mental.


----------



## Crean

Waiting on Haye to stop fury for my long standing 8/1 shot to come in

For those of you interested, the accy was posted here somewhere weeks and weeks ago and was as follows:

Kovalev to bt Cleverly
Barker to bt Geale
Mayweather pts/dec Vs Alvarez
Haye KO/TKO Vs Fury


----------



## apollocreed

hi guys new to the site.

anyone put any punts on the mid week games.

got a 4 fold tonight on psg,man city, leyton orient and ipswitch at 10-1.


----------



## Bryn

Hello @apollocreed


----------



## Bryn

Lads, anyone got any decent tips for this Saturday at Newbury? I'm heading down there and would like to not lose all my money again.

Is @tomj the dude who is into the racing?


----------



## DeMarco

Bryn I'll sort them out for you on Friday mate. No odds up yet. It's another Arc trial though but Orfevre will win the Arc this year.


----------



## Grant

Villa cost me £600 on the w/e.

Needed them to draw.


----------



## apollocreed

Grant said:


> Villa cost me £600 on the w/e.
> 
> Needed them to draw.


wounding! bit of a sloppy winning goal to concede as well.

could of won a nice little £100 last night. Needed Liverpool win.


----------



## Bryn

DeMarco said:


> Bryn I'll sort them out for you on Friday mate. No odds up yet. It's another Arc trial though but Orfevre will win the Arc this year.


 @DeMarco, you legend. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Grant

apollocreed said:


> wounding! bit of a sloppy winning goal to concede as well.
> 
> could of won a nice little £100 last night. Needed Liverpool win.


Yeah, nightmare.

The Villa one was a draw patent.

I also did a treble of Arsenal, Spurs and Man City wihch paid 3/1.

Man City :bart


----------



## nufc_jay

Grant said:


> Villa cost me £600 on the w/e.
> 
> Needed them to draw.


:lol:


----------



## apollocreed

apollocreed said:


> got a 4 fold tonight on psg,man city, leyton orient and ipswitch at 10-1.


nice little midweek win of £110 on this last night lads.


----------



## nufc_jay

apollocreed said:


> nice little midweek win of £110 on this last night lads.


Nice one (git)


----------



## kevcefc

apollocreed said:


> nice little midweek win of £110 on this last night lads.


nice that mate, Bournemouth let me down the weekend for £900 , sociedad last night for 130 and ajax not scoring tonite lost me 120. am deffo due a win


----------



## Markyboy86

Won £205 last night, had Walcott singled at 9/1 tonight and Chelsea beat me for £300. Done Webb Simpson in the tour championship @40/1 e/w 1/4 odds 1st 4. Only 30 players this week too.


----------



## apollocreed

> nice that mate, Bournemouth let me down the weekend for £900 , sociedad last night for 130 and ajax not scoring tonite lost me 120. am deffo due a w


some bad luck pal! so frustrating when one team. was qpr for me last night for £100. dont like betting on them but the odds were decent and thought they might have scraped another 1-0. and i knew brighton wouldnt score.



> Won £205 last night, had Walcott singled at 9/1 tonight and Chelsea beat me for £300. Done Webb Simpson in the tour championship @40/1 e/w 1/4 odds 1st 4. Only 30 players this week too.


walcott is a great shout last night! he should of got 3 on the weekend. when ozil was putting him in.


----------



## kevcefc

apollocreed said:


> some bad luck pal! so frustrating when one team. was qpr for me last night for £100. dont like betting on them but the odds were decent and thought they might have scraped another 1-0. and i knew brighton wouldnt score.
> 
> walcott is a great shout last night! he should of got 3 on the weekend. when ozil was putting him in.


am feeling lucky tonite mate, quite a few mismatches with decent odds, well worth a copule of accys


----------



## Bryn

DeMarco said:


> Bryn I'll sort them out for you on Friday mate. No odds up yet. It's another Arc trial though but Orfevre will win the Arc this year.


 @DeMarco Gentle reminder, my friend. :good


----------



## DeMarco

1320 - Storm Rider. Hannon + Hughes horse with lovely breeding. They're trying to find something to rival Toormore and this looks nice.

1350 - Camborne. Needs soft ground for this distance race.

1420 - Shamson/Supplicant. Shamson has the potential, Supplicant has the form. Check the gambles etc.

1455 - Fennell Bay. Always consistent, will probably place again.

1530 - Steps. Same as Fennell Bay, should be a long price but generally finishes in the top 3.
@Bryn


----------



## Bryn

DeMarco said:


> 1320 - Storm Rider. Hannon + Hughes horse with lovely breeding. They're trying to find something to rival Toormore and this looks nice.
> 
> 1350 - Camborne. Needs soft ground for this distance race.
> 
> 1420 - Shamson/Supplicant. Shamson has the potential, Supplicant has the form. Check the gambles etc.
> 
> 1455 - Fennell Bay. Always consistent, will probably place again.
> 
> 1530 - Steps. Same as Fennell Bay, should be a long price but generally finishes in the top 3.
> 
> @*Bryn*


:happy Thanks mate, that'll do nicely.


----------



## apollocreed

anyone got their acca's on for the weekend?

looking at the moment:-

Wolves to beat Shrewsbury (21/20),
Wycombe to beat York (6/5),
then either Spurs to beat Cardiff (10/11) or Swansea to beat Palace (5/4).

with spurs 8-1 and with swansea 10-1.

can't make any calls on championship games. watford to beat barnsley (15/13). forest looks good to beat doncaster (6/5).


----------



## Crean

apollocreed said:


> anyone got their acca's on for the weekend?
> 
> looking at the moment:-
> 
> Wolves to beat Shrewsbury (21/20),
> Wycombe to beat York (6/5),
> then either Spurs to beat Cardiff (10/11) or Swansea to beat Palace (5/4).
> 
> with spurs 8-1 and with swansea 10-1.
> 
> can't make any calls on championship games. watford to beat barnsley (15/13). forest looks good to beat doncaster (6/5).


Draw treble €5 gets back 180

West Ham Game
West Brom Game
Reading Game


----------



## Grant

Crean said:


> Draw treble €5 gets back 180
> 
> West Ham Game
> West Brom Game
> Reading Game


Draw Patents are the bet.


----------



## Crean

Grant said:


> Draw Patents are the bet.


Your telling me.

Have won on them 4 times in the past year and a half. Most recently last weekend when a group of us(5) pooled our money together(tenner a head) and backed 3 draws which came in. Netted over a 1600 between us.


----------



## Lunny

Think it's about 6/4 for Haye in the first 6 rounds. That is sauce imo.


----------



## Grant

Crean said:


> Your telling me.
> 
> Have won on them 4 times in the past year and a half. Most recently last weekend when a group of us(5) pooled our money together(tenner a head) and backed 3 draws which came in. Netted over a 1600 between us.


Villa let me down for the same bet last week as I mentioned up the thread.

Fulham - West Brom & Hull - Cardiff more than doubled my stake though.


----------



## apollocreed

Crean said:


> Your telling me.
> 
> Have won on them 4 times in the past year and a half. Most recently last weekend when a group of us(5) pooled our money together(tenner a head) and backed 3 draws which came in. Netted over a 1600 between us.


has the return always been that high when you've won?

4 times in a year and a half doesnt sound too good.. but if the return is that high, not bad.

never really do trixie or patent bets. go for outright trebles or 4 folds. never thought the returns were good on trixie's but with draws you get great odds so thats a good shout.

im about £250 up from the start of the month. only ever put stakes of £5 at most then the rare £10.


----------



## Crean

apollocreed said:


> has the return always been that high when you've won?
> 
> 4 times in a year and a half doesnt sound too good.. but if the return is that high, not bad.
> 
> never really do trixie or patent bets. go for outright trebles or 4 folds. never thought the returns were good on trixie's but with draws you get great odds so thats a good shout.
> 
> im about £250 up from the start of the month. only ever put stakes of £5 at most then the rare £10.


I dont back them every week, ive gone months without backing them, so in that 18 months ive backed it maybe 30-40 times. Odds are on average around 30/1, and I usually stake about a fiver a pop. So there is a decent profit in it, considering its football betting.


----------



## Crean

Lunny said:


> Think it's about 6/4 for Haye in the first 6 rounds. That is sauce imo.


Man I really hope he fucks fury's shit up.

Last result in my boxing accy. War Haye.


----------



## Grant

apollocreed said:


> has the return always been that high when you've won?
> 
> 4 times in a year and a half doesnt sound too good.. but if the return is that high, not bad.
> 
> never really do trixie or patent bets. go for outright trebles or 4 folds. never thought the returns were good on trixie's but with draws you get great odds so thats a good shout.
> 
> im about £250 up from the start of the month. only ever put stakes of £5 at most then the rare £10.


The average draw is 9/4.

So working on that, one draw will give you 46% of your stake back.

Two will multiply your stake by 2.43.

All three gives you almost 11 times by your inital stake.

If you frequently get no draws you should give up betting on football.

I'd say getting two is the most frequent result.


----------



## apollocreed

Grant said:


> The average draw is 9/4.
> 
> So working on that, one draw will give you 46% of your stake back.
> 
> Two will multiply your stake by 2.43.
> 
> All three gives you almost 11 times by your inital stake.
> 
> If you frequently get no draws you should give up betting on football.
> 
> I'd say getting two is the most frequent result.


yeah i avoid draws.
i look a lot into when doing outright treble or 4 folds, so guess if spent same amount of time could get into it.

let down in 2 trebles this mid week. liverpool monday and qpr wednesday.


----------



## Grant

apollocreed said:


> yeah i avoid draws.
> i look a lot into when doing outright treble or 4 folds, so guess if spent same amount of time could get into it.
> 
> let down in 2 trebles this mid week. liverpool monday and qpr wednesday.


I only did two bets last w/e.

Man City let down a 3/1 treble on the other. Not looked for tomo yet.


----------



## DeMarco

First tip shit, second tip ran riot.


----------



## DeMarco

Supplicant just won wasy too :deal


----------



## Brickfists

Chelsea
City
Spurs
Everton
Norwich
Sunderland
West ham
Hull
Leicester

All to qualify 30/1, worth 2 bob.


----------



## craigseventy

Looking good that, I have a five fold all winning accept hull.


----------



## craigseventy

What If... The favourites fire? Chelsea, Hull, Manchester City, Southampton & Sunderland all to win in 90 mins (24/09/13) @ 13/2


:happy


----------



## apollocreed

Brickfists said:


> Chelsea
> City
> Spurs
> Everton
> Norwich
> Sunderland
> West ham
> Hull
> Leicester
> 
> All to qualify 30/1, worth 2 bob.


unlucky with that last night! i won 50 quid on Burnley, City, Sunderland and Sailsbury £5 stake.

nothing really sticks out tonight. might up the stake and go for 3 bankers psg and madrid away and motherwell decent odds in scottish league cup think thats about 3-1 lob about 30 quid on.


----------



## Brickfists

apollocreed said:


> unlucky with that last night! i won 50 quid on Burnley, City, Sunderland and Sailsbury £5 stake.
> 
> nothing really sticks out tonight. might up the stake and go for 3 bankers psg and madrid away and motherwell decent odds in scottish league cup think thats about 3-1 lob about 30 quid on.


Ay there's always one that fucks you up in big accy's, luckily enough though i put on a couple of doubles that came in.

I fancy that treble myself but bets odds i can are 7/4 so I've stuck Milan at evs in there as well.

I'm also doing United, Arsenal, Newcastle, Swansea & stoke all to qualify at 6/1.


----------



## Gazanta87

I have thrown a fiver at United, Arsenal, Newcastle, Swansea and Stoke in 90 mins, got 18/1 at Hills :hey


----------



## Brickfists

Gazanta87 said:


> I have thrown a fiver at United, Arsenal, Newcastle, Swansea and Stoke in 90 mins, got 18/1 at Hills :hey


Coulda got 20/1 on 365, although if you win i don't think you'll be too bothered about that.

Actually think I'll throw 2 bob on that myself.


----------



## Crean

Glenn Hoddle next Ireland manager. Serious talk going on about him. 25/1


----------



## apollocreed

Crean said:


> Glenn Hoddle next Ireland manager. Serious talk going on about him. 25/1


Really!?

I would of liked Hoddle for under 21 job.

Where did you see this?


----------



## Crean

apollocreed said:


> Really!?
> 
> I would of liked Hoddle for under 21 job.
> 
> Where did you see this?


Heard.

Have a friend works in FAI, apparently committee are keen on him, and some committee members are not keen on O Neill for whatever reason.

Worth a small punt.


----------



## Jack

I'm surprised Stevenson is the clear favourite aganist Cloud. You can get 5/2 for Cloud to win at all, though it's 4/1 for him to win by knockout and Stevenson is 4/7 to win by KO. For me, Cloud should knock Stevenson out. He's the better boxer, has the better chin and carries lots of power himself.


----------



## Scotty

Jack said:


> I'm surprised Stevenson is the clear favourite aganist Cloud. You can get 5/2 for Cloud to win at all, though it's 4/1 for him to win by knockout and Stevenson is 4/7 to win by KO. For me, Cloud should knock Stevenson out. He's the better boxer, has the better chin and carries lots of power himself.


I have him at 10-1 for a KO 7-12. Long shot but good odds considering Stevenson has only had 90 secs of top level experience.


----------



## Libertarian

Hoddle is a brilliant coach, since he was fired by England I've not actually seen us play and think "we're a good side".

He's just slightly mental.


----------



## Brickfists

Nice little accy came in tonight


----------



## apollocreed

Brickfists said:


> Nice little accy came in tonight


Well done mate!

Reading let me down on my treble for £100 last night..


----------



## Grant

Nice Arsenal/Chelsea double last night.

Should have done it when I first looked though at 9am, it was slightly under 4/1. Left it too late any only got a tad over 3/1.


----------



## apollocreed

good odds really!

when napoli announced higuain wasnt playing the odds on a arsenal win went down..

anyone got any for tonight?

only champions league not looked properly in to it. looking at bayer lev, united and madrid for 5-1..
united on not great form but 19/10 to beat shakhtar. shakhtar lost few key players in summer


----------



## Brickfists

I'm so pissed off, i was going to do United PSG and Bayern in a treble at 4/1 but i couldn't get any internet connection. So I've just done an inplay treble of United Bayern and Leverkusen at 5/2.

Fucking Leverkusen better not fuck me up


----------



## DeMarco

SOUTHLAND to win at evens in the ITM cup rugby union tomorrow at 0735.

I'm putting 35/40 on it as im 90% confident they win with ease against a team out of form in a ground they hate going to.


----------



## Brickfists

How to turn $20 into $160 on Tennis in 45 mins.


----------



## nufc_jay

Until someone breaks serve..


----------



## Markyboy86

Camacho is 8/15 against Conquest on saturday, decent price that i think.


----------



## 084

Michu FGS 11/2


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Michu FGS 11/2


Fuckin done me for £981, as you seen in that snapchat i sent you :verysad


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Fuckin done me for £981, as you seen in that snapchat i sent you :verysad


Aye I see mate, must be fuming


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Aye I see mate, must be fuming


Shit happens breh, he had a few chances too, still got £75 back which wasnt too bad.

One horse beat my old man for 52 grand on monday, i would have been gutted about that!!


----------



## Brickfists

nufc_jay said:


> Until someone breaks serve..


It does occasionally happen, unfortunately nobody can pick with 100% accuracy. The key with this is to find the right time in the right game and quit while the goings good.

Some more from yesterday


----------



## Brickfists

Wlad, Quigg, Cotto by pts is 25/1, fuck me those are tasty odds.

Think I'll do that treble and the singles as well.


----------



## Brickfists

City, Dortmund, R Madrid, Monaco, $10 @ 9/2


----------



## craigseventy

Everton draw no bet @3/1 seems an alright bet. I refuse to bet on Everton though, real bogey side for me.


----------



## Lunny

So I've got this bet at Bet365:










It doesn't look like the Khan fight will happen so I'm guessing that gets struck off. If JMM wins at the weekend will I still have to wait until the 7th of December to get the money? Also how much would it be without the Khan fight? £60-£70?


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> So I've got this bet at Bet365:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like the Khan fight will happen so I'm guessing that gets struck off. If JMM wins at the weekend will I still have to wait until the 7th of December to get the money? Also how much would it be without the Khan fight? £60-£70?


£67.66 it returns.

You won't have to wait that long, they'll probably cancel it in the next week or two.


----------



## apollocreed

Lunny said:


> So I've got this bet at Bet365:
> 
> It doesn't look like the Khan fight will happen so I'm guessing that gets struck off. If JMM wins at the weekend will I still have to wait until the 7th of December to get the money? Also how much would it be without the Khan fight? £60-£70?


you are right.. the winnings without the khan fight will be between 60-70 quid. you can use a free bet calculator online.

i guess you will have to wait until there is an official announcement with the khan/alexander fight.


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> £67.66 it returns.
> 
> You won't have to wait that long, they'll probably cancel it in the next week or two.





apollocreed said:


> you are right.. the winnings without the khan fight will be between 60-70 quid. you can use a free bet calculator online.
> 
> i guess you will have to wait until there is an official announcement with the khan/alexander fight.


Thanks guys, much appreciated :cheers

War Juanma!


----------



## Markyboy86

@Wallet Could you be a dear and find exact starting times for the Waldo fight, i have a feeling my bet may be void and Hills are playing funny buggers, Betfred and Paddy Power couldnt find exact starting times, Hills have gave me an exact time but i think they are at it, going by the rbr its pretty close, cheers fella xoxo


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> @Wallet Could you be a dear and find exact starting times for the Waldo fight, i have a feeling my bet may be void and Hills are playing funny buggers, Betfred and Paddy Power couldnt find exact starting times, Hills have gave me an exact time but i think they are at it, going by the rbr its pretty close, cheers fella xoxo


8:58 (ish) according to the RBR's and twitter.

Bleacher report's first update on it is at 3:59 (8:59)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...povetkin-live-round-by-round-results-analysis


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> 8:58 (ish) according to the RBR's and twitter.
> 
> Bleacher report's first update on it is at 3:59 (8:59)
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...povetkin-live-round-by-round-results-analysis


Cheers mate, i had placed the bet at 8.59, when i asked them what time the bout started they said 9.01.06


----------



## Crean

Double.

Froch on pts
Bradley on Pts

Double at 10/1


----------



## Brickfists

Tonight I've got 

Belgium
Italy
England 
Holland
Sweden

5 @ 28/1

Hamilton
Taylor
Wade
MVG

20 @ 3/1

I'm thinking about going big on JMM on pts @13/8 tomorrow.


----------



## Gazanta87

just done Whitlock n Anderson double most 180's, 2/1 at hills :ibutt


----------



## 084

Belgium Italy holland and wales all to win

Done 4 fold BTTS but can't be arsed to write them all


----------



## Brickfists

Fucking Italy and that fat Cunt Hamilton.

Done another bet with Wade, Taylor & MVG. 20 @ 180/1

Also done USA, Mexico, Argentina, Chile & Paraguay. 5 @ 12/1


----------



## 084

Brickfists said:


> Fucking Italy and that fat Cunt Hamilton.
> 
> Done another bet with Wade, Taylor & MVG. 20 @ 180/1
> 
> Also done USA, Mexico, Argentina, Chile & Paraguay. 5 @ 12/1


Italy cost me as well


----------



## Brickfists

fucking bad night last night lads, 50 quid down the jacks


----------



## gob-bluth

Mvg cost me on two doubles and a 30 pound single, the cunt. Luckily i got a few winners aswell n have lumped 20 on marquez tonight.


----------



## Brickfists

Reckon Pipe will do a job on Chisnall and at 11/5 the price is right.


----------



## Dinamita85

gone 10 on salido in 6 ,10 on marquez between 7-12 and mulling over whether to throw out on lomachenko....suppose im buying the hype before the fight


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Double.
> 
> Froch on pts
> Bradley on Pts
> 
> Double at 10/1


That's one half out of the way.


----------



## dkos

Surprised to see Alvarado at 16/19 for the Provodnikov fight. I thought the odds for him winning would have been shorter; something like 1/3 or 1/4.


----------



## 084

done few bets tonight, gerrard on 2-0, rooney FGS, Lewoninski FGS and a 5 fold i cant be arsed to type


----------



## Zico

Anybody on Chile V Ecuador Draw tonight?


----------



## Zico

Nobody?

Waiting on the draw for £300, both need a point to qualify ....


----------



## Wallet

Zico said:


> Nobody?
> 
> Waiting on the draw for £300, both need a point to qualify ....


What price did you get?

Best priced 4/5 when I looked earlier.


----------



## Zico

5/6 PP


----------



## nufc_jay

Needed Scotland to draw with Croatia last night for £96.00, stupid sweaty cunts


----------



## Gazanta87

Had 2 £5 pound singles and a double. One of them was a Non runner and the other was unplaced, Only got a fiver bk, Is that correct? thought it would be ten and the double void :huh


----------



## Wallet

Gazanta87 said:


> Had 2 £5 pound singles and a double. One of them was a Non runner and the other was unplaced, Only got a fiver bk, Is that correct? thought it would be ten and the double void :huh


Your double will have been made into a single.


----------



## Crean

what chances you guys think of Froch beating the ginger one on pts/dec?

Have it as part of a double, other bet came in (Bradley pts Marquez)


----------



## Gazanta87

cheers Wally :cheers


----------



## kevcefc

does anyone here do btts and result? the odds are fucking outstanding


----------



## 084

Silva FGS 12/1


----------



## 084

kevcefc said:


> does anyone here do btts and result? the odds are fucking outstanding


No mate do sky bet do them


----------



## kevcefc

LP said:


> No mate do sky bet do them


no idea pal, strictly william hill.

done a treble last week and got £900 of a fiver.

unbelievable odds.


----------



## Wallet

LP said:


> No mate do sky bet do them


Yes. :good

http://www.skybet.com/football/bettype/match-result-&-both-teams-to-sco


----------



## 084

kevcefc said:


> no idea pal, strictly william hill.
> 
> done a treble last week and got £900 of a fiver.
> 
> unbelievable odds.


Lovely



Wallet said:


> Yes. :good
> 
> http://www.skybet.com/football/bettype/match-result-&-both-teams-to-sco


:good


----------



## kevcefc

LP said:


> Lovely
> 
> :good


good luck pal


----------



## Brickfists

Alvarado pts 9/4, 

Stuck 100 on it


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Brickfists said:


> Alvarado pts 9/4,
> 
> Stuck 100 on it


I like those odds. Just took the same on betfair..


----------



## Dinamita85

Brickfists said:


> Alvarado pts 9/4,
> 
> Stuck 100 on it


good luck- i cant c anything other than a ko... something tells me ruslans skin is to fragile for a banger like alvarado... gone 20 on ruslan between 7-12 though...at 5/1 i fancy them odds


----------



## Brickfists

Dinamita85 said:


> good luck- i cant c anything other than a ko... something tells me ruslans skin is to fragile for a banger like alvarado... gone 20 on ruslan between 7-12 though...at 5/1 i fancy them odds


Neither of these lads is what Id call a banger but they both do have power. They also have solid beards so Id be surprised if either one has the power to trouble the other. Judging how Mike fought against Rios in the rematch and listening to him speak over recent weeks it seems like he prefares mixing it up more than just straight up brawling, he's made it clear that he intends to box Ruslan more than fight him, so if he does it similar to how he did with Rios he should easily outpoint Provodnikov especially with this being in Denver.

Then again it is boxing....


----------



## Brickfists

Interesting about the odds on Alvarado. He opened up at 5/2 for pts and 3/1 for KO, over the last few days he's gone to 7/4 pts and 4/1 KO, so you can see were the money's going.


----------



## Dinamita85

i think your right in your assesment and i think alvarado is gonna do a carbon copy of the rios rematch....i dunno why but im picturing a margarito v cotto 1 kinda fight , alvarado boxing his head off for 6 rounds before tiring n ruslan coming on strong down the stretch...i know im looking forward to it.


----------



## Brickfists

@Dinamita85

Good call pal, congrats!

I really got that one wrong but if Velasquez beats Dos Santos I'll get a big accy in and just about break even tonight.


----------



## Dinamita85

Brickfists said:


> @*Dinamita85*
> 
> Good call pal, congrats!
> 
> I really got that one wrong but if Velasquez beats Dos Santos I'll get a big accy in and just about break even tonight.


hope you do mate..and thanks... won 120...sadly its goin towards the income tax bill i just got for £290 haha


----------



## 084

kevcefc said:


> good luck pal


Cheers mate. Turns out i done Silva last goal scorer which netted me 65 quid plus won 93 on Provodnikov so about even now after my loss in casino friday night


----------



## nufc_jay

Free money tonight, 5/1 Berbatov to score anytime and Fulham to beat Palace


----------



## 084

done BTTS and Fulham win 4/1


----------



## craigseventy

LP said:


> done BTTS and Fulham win 4/1


I was trying to get this bet on all day! for some reason it wouldn't let me. 4/1 and it's 1-1 now so you're in with a good chance.


----------



## 084

craigseventy said:


> I was trying to get this bet on all day! for some reason it wouldn't let me. 4/1 and it's 1-1 now so you're in with a good chance.


2-1 now

Who did you try with


----------



## craigseventy

LP said:


> 2-1 now
> 
> Who did you try with


Skybet, wouldn't accept my security code which has never happened before. I knew they'd do it because I'm fucking cursed. That would have won me £20, how much you got on?


----------



## craigseventy

3-1 now. Chuffed for you, kicking myself.

edit: 4-1


----------



## 084

craigseventy said:


> Skybet, wouldn't accept my security code which has never happened before. I knew they'd do it because I'm fucking cursed. That would have won me £20, how much you got on?


Just done my free fiver bet from the Acca club


----------



## 084

Done 2 trebles for tomorrow night

Celtic Napoli and Basil to win and BTTS 80/1
Chelsea Arsenal and Barcelona to win and BTTS 38/1


----------



## nufc_jay

nufc_jay said:


> Free money tonight, 5/1 Berbatov to score anytime and Fulham to beat Palace


:lol:


----------



## craigseventy

Nice to see some decent wins.


----------



## nufc_jay

craigseventy said:


> Nice to see some decent wins.


Took a ton off WillHill, gonna spunk it tonight on a small accy though


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Took a ton off WillHill, gonna spunk it tonight on a small accy though


Do the 3 draws.

Ive gone with

AC Milan Vs Barcelona
Arsenal Vs Borussia Dortmund
Marseille Vs Napoli

42/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Do the 3 draws.
> 
> Ive gone with
> 
> AC Milan Vs Barcelona
> Arsenal Vs Borussia Dortmund
> Marseille Vs Napoli
> 
> 42/1


Too late...

I've gone with 2:

Schalke vs Chelsea - Draw
Celtic vs Ajax - Draw
Porto vx Zenit - Porto

£5.00 returning £87.88

_and_

Arsenal vs Dortmund - Arsenal
AC Milan vs Barca - Barca
Steua vs Basel - Basel
Marseilles vs Napoli - Napoli

£5.00 returning £122.77

:conf


----------



## gob-bluth

Think chelsea are due to give someone a hiding, schalke appear to have a few injuries so ive backed chelsea -2 for a few quid, have a rididculous acca as is the norm and a few bin on dortmand. My only problem with the chelsea one is the jose factor, get 1 up and shut up shop for the night away in europe.


----------



## craigseventy

gob-bluth said:


> Think chelsea are due to give someone a hiding, schalke appear to have a few injuries so ive backed chelsea -2 for a few quid, have a rididculous acca as is the norm and a few bin on dortmand. My only problem with the chelsea one is the jose factor, get 1 up and shut up shop for the night away in europe.


Good call, what odds did you get?


----------



## gob-bluth

9-1 on chelsea -2 i think and better than 2-1 on dortmand i couldnt beleive that. Got rvp for the first a mn united psg real trebble tonight.


----------



## 084

£5 treble

Real Madrid to win and both teams to score 
Manchester Utd to win and both teams to score
Manchester City to win and both teams to score 

£5 acca BTTS

NO Anderlecht v PSG 
YES Bayer Leverkusen v Shakhtar Donetsk 
YES Real Madrid v Juventus
YES Manchester Utd v Sociedad
NO Bayern Munich v Viktoria Plzen


----------



## craigseventy

LP said:


> £5 treble
> 
> Real Madrid to win and both teams to score
> Manchester Utd to win and both teams to score
> Manchester City to win and both teams to score


looking good, shame that one that hit the bar didn't go in. Bet that's great odds too.


----------



## 084

craigseventy said:


> looking good, shame that one that hit the bar didn't go in. Bet that's great odds too.


utd hanging on, need a goal for for my BTTS as well

think a fiver pays about 130


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> utd hanging on, need a goal for for my BTTS as well
> 
> think a fiver pays about 130


I'm waiting on UTD and MAdrid double, but only had a £5 on, so wouldnt be too distraught.


----------



## 084

Nice one Brett


----------



## 084

Spurs, Swansea, Lyon and Real Betis.


----------



## gob-bluth

Spurs win plus 3 pr more goals in the gam. Kiev,lyon,spurs,betis,lazio,swansea, psv and rubin kazan acca. All seem very very possible but its ofcourse never that easy is it.


----------



## 084

Grrrrrr


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Grrrrrr


Sick mate, had a ton on that bet minus Real Betis.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Sick mate, had a ton on that bet minus Real Betis.


Fucking penalty as well


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Fucking penalty as well


Dunno why that baldy bastard Shelvey is running direct at 2 defenders when theres 15 fucking seconds left, disgusted and distraught man.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Dunno why that baldy bastard Shelvey is running direct at 2 defenders when theres 15 fucking seconds left, disgusted and distraught man.


Co-signed.


----------



## 084

Kell Brook PTS 6/4

Norwich v Cardiff DRAW
Aston Villa v Everton DRAW
Burnley v QPR DRAW

Norwich
Man Utd
Liverpool 
Everton
Southampton - All to win

Everton to win and both teams to score
Norwich to win and both teams to score
Liverpool to win and both teams to score


----------



## Brickfists

Todays football bet

Man Utd
Liverpool
Arsenal
Southampton
Barca

All to win 6/1

Tonights boxing bets

Singles

Brook pts 21/10

Quillen pts 15/8

Accy

Maciel win
Brook pts
Wilder/Firtha U 5.5
Hopkins pts

@ 8/1

Hail Mary Accy

Brook pts
Maciel pts
Hopkins pts
Quillen pts
Abraham ko
Wilder/Firtha U 5.5

@ 93/1

Tonight's UFC bets

Single

Ross Pearson by submission @ 9/4

Accy

Pearson
Hettes
Sakara
Parke
Machida

All to win @ 8/1


----------



## 084

Ramsey next goal 8/1


----------



## kevcefc

LP said:


> Kell Brook PTS 6/4
> 
> Norwich v Cardiff DRAW
> Aston Villa v Everton DRAW
> Burnley v QPR DRAW
> 
> ive put you onto a winner there mate with btts result ha
> Norwich
> Man Utd
> Liverpool
> Everton
> Southampton - All to win
> 
> Everton to win and both teams to score
> Norwich to win and both teams to score
> Liverpool to win and both teams to score


----------



## Dinamita85

Am i missing something today- calum smith rounds 1-5 evens...with the roll hes on?

done 15 on maciel between 7-12
done 15 on smith between 1-3
and a couple of just for fun accumulators

joshua 1 or 2
smith 1-5
hopkins points 
abraham 7-12
maciel 7-12
brook 7-12

somehow managed to miss the quillen fight out of it though...might see if i win out earlier before trying to flutter on that


----------



## Brickfists

Brickfists said:


> Todays football bet
> 
> Man Utd
> Liverpool
> Arsenal
> Southampton
> Barca
> 
> All to win 6/1


Lovely stuff, there's one in, now onto the fights.


----------



## 084

@kevcefc
:-(


----------



## 084

Charlton to win and both teams to score
Man City to win and both teams to score
ST Johnstone to win and both teams to score
100/1

Celtic Newcastle Man City and Tottenham to win
13/1

Ben Arfa FGS 
15/2

Either Keeper to get carded in Sunderland Newcastle game
7/1


----------



## Brickfists

Chelsea 
Swansea
Spurs

@ 9/2

Newcastle @ 6/4


----------



## 084

Brother in Law won 3,250 of 50p bet on Irish Lottery yesterday the jammy fuck


----------



## 084

Brickfists said:


> Chelsea
> Swansea
> Spurs
> 
> @ 9/2
> 
> Newcastle @ 6/4


not sure what team they played thursday but swansea could suffer euro hangover today, hope not for you mate but thats why i left them out


----------



## Markyboy86

Had a good day yesterday, coupon up and boxing bet up, best bet of the day for me is Wasington +12 in NFL tonight, not really sure what else i fancy yet, like that Ben Arfa bet @LP


----------



## Brickfists

LP said:


> not sure what team they played thursday but swansea could suffer euro hangover today, hope not for you mate but thats why i left them out


Yep that last minute goal cost me a nice 5 fold, but they've had a 3 day rest and are at home so i reckon they'll do a job on West Ham.


----------



## Gazanta87

Torres 1st goal today 8/1 :smile


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> best bet of the day for me is Wasington +12 in NFL tonight


When are we collecting our winnings on this one?


----------



## Gazanta87

Is the nfl bet a good thing and what are the odds for the Washington +12?


----------



## Gazanta87

Fucking Torres :-(


----------



## gob-bluth

Had 2.50 on shurrke fist goal on betfred, no idea why i picked him i just did.modds arnt great only 8-1 but its double if he scores again n treble if he gets a hatrick.


----------



## Gazanta87

good shout fella :good


----------



## Brickfists

Fucking Spurs better get their act together in the second half, have the Cunts in a double with Chelsea and a Treble with Chelsea/Swansea.

Not a clue about American rugby but i put a tenner on Washington + 12 @ evs


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> When are we collecting our winnings on this one?


Haha, live on sky at half 8 tonight, they are 10/11


----------



## gob-bluth

Shurllle is off so the dreams gone  jose ya bell end


----------



## Brickfists

Got a Spurs/Chelsea double in, Swansea let me down on a treble.

Atletico Madrid
Sociedad
PSG

9/4

Corinthians
International
Flamengo or draw
Flumenense or draw

10/1


----------



## Wallet

Incredible 4th quarter meltdown by the Redskins.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> Incredible 4th quarter meltdown by the Redskins.


Sickening when they were 21-7 up mate, went with St Louis +13.5 tonight at home to Seattle, QB is out but they have traditionally kept it tight in these divisional games over the last couple of years, Seattle aint a big scoring offence and normally grind teams down with the run, hopefully they keep it close.


----------



## Grant

Had a 9/1 5 timer up Saturday, Manchester United, Leicester, Brenford, Dundee Utd and Raith.

Week before Southamptons last minutes equaliser cost me a 7/2 quad.


----------



## Brickfists

Arsenal qualify
Man U win

@ 6/4

Espanyol win
Barca win

@ 6/4


----------



## Gazanta87

Not big on Serie A, but is Inter Milan at 11/10 good value away at Atalanta?


----------



## BoltonTerrier

https://sports.bwin.com/en/sports/p/promotions/42/4260_moneyback

Bwin: KO specialist Gennady Golovkin goes up against the equally heavy handed Curtis Stevens this Saturday. Get your money back on losing bets(round betting) if the fight ends inside the first two rounds!

Might be worth a look..


----------



## Noonaldinho

I've done 3 draws tonight, Arsenal, WestHam and Leicester games.


----------



## Brickfists

Arsenal
Stoke
Burnley
Leicester

All to qualify @ 8/1

Neymar to score anytime 8/5


----------



## Noonaldinho

Also Hernandez anytime @11/10


----------



## Markyboy86

12/1 Mata 1st goal


----------



## nufc_jay

Arsenal vs Chelsea - Chelsea
Birmingham vs Stoke - Stoke
Burnley vs West Ham - West Ham

£5.00 returns £68.37


----------



## Markyboy86

Markyboy86 said:


> 12/1 Mata 1st goal


Done Mata 2-0 and normally do last goal scorecast too, never done it tonight lol, was 100/1 too :fire

Got Chelsea 2-0 @20/1 so not too bad i suppose...


----------



## Gazanta87

Never backing Inter Milan again, utter wank!! :fire


----------



## nufc_jay

Peter Loevenkrands just fucked me with the very last kick of the game


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Peter Loevenkrands just fucked me with the very last kick of the game


Ex toon too :lol:


----------



## apollocreed

Gazanta87 said:


> Never backing Inter Milan again, utter wank!! :fire


would stay away from all Italian games..


----------



## Noonaldinho

Tottenham,Man City Double is paying over Evens :yikes


----------



## 084

city spurs qpr hibs all to win 10/1


----------



## nufc_jay

I've gone for:

Spurs beat Hull
City tonk us (fuck off)
QPR beat Wigan
Motherwell Aberdeen draw

Fiver on £100 back


----------



## craigseventy

I went city -1 which looks a retarded bet after that poor first half.


----------



## nufc_jay

craigseventy said:


> I went city -1 which looks a retarded bet after that poor first half.


City don't seem at the races really.


----------



## craigseventy

nufc_jay said:


> City don't seem at the races really.


Just don't look motivated, not sure if it's because they think Newcastle aren't worth the hassle really.


----------



## nufc_jay

No, it's City all over, far too unpredictable and unreliable that's why they won't win anything


----------



## Markyboy86

Dustin Johnson to win WGC-HSBC Championship 33/1


----------



## Brickfists

6:30 Kempton, Chookie Royale 10/1

Ridiculous price for this horse seen as its won its last two over 7 furlongs and has been risen just 1lb since its last win, also will like the extented 1 furlong trip so sure to be in the money.


Finished 2nd, hope someone else got in on the each way action @ 5/2


----------



## Markyboy86

My old man just won nearly 7 grand for 40p on the online slots!


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> My old man just won nearly 7 grand for 40p on the online slots!


arty


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> arty


I know, he said to me he'd give me a backhander for Manchester in a few week :jmm:yaaaay


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> I know, he said to me he'd give me a backhander for Manchester in a few week :jmm:yaaaay


With me in mind I hope :yep


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> With me in mind I hope :yep


Haha, got a backhander to get off you after the boxing last week too, miby get you a brass lol


----------



## Brickfists

Markyboy86 said:


> My old man just won nearly 7 grand for 40p on the online slots!


Wtf are online slots ?

Fair play to him


----------



## Markyboy86

Brickfists said:


> Wtf are online slots ?
> 
> Fair play to him


On all the big sites, think he won it on Hills, its like the games you get on the roulette machines, except online most of them have progressive jackpots, he got the 2nd highest out of the 5 jackpot pots.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Haha, got a backhander to get off you after the boxing last week too, miby get you a brass lol


Good lad :good


----------



## Markyboy86

Me and @LP are gonna win all the money at the Breeders cup tonight, trussssss :audley


----------



## Markyboy86

We came, we saw, we broke level @LP


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> We came, we saw, we broke level @LP


We will be back


----------



## 084

Fiver on Chelsea west ham man Utd and Southampton

Fiver on west ham west brom and Utd to win and BTTS

Me and @Markyboy86 have 18 on west brom spurs Southampton and arsenal


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Fiver on Chelsea west ham man Utd and Southampton
> 
> Fiver on west ham west brom and Utd to win and BTTS
> 
> Me and @Markyboy86 have 18 on west brom spurs Southampton and arsenal


All winners, am goin out to get blootered on the winnings just now


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Mike Perez over Abdusalamov is a good bet at just under evens. Odds should be way wider


----------



## Brickfists

Man U
Chelsea
Arsenal
City

All to win at @11/2

Man U
Chelsea
Arsenal
City
Bayern
Juve
Sociedad
R Madrid

All to win 27/1



Thomas Crewz said:


> Mike Perez over Abdusalamov is a good bet at just under evens. Odds should be way wider


Way wider for Mago, dude's an animal and Perez hasn't been all that active lately.


----------



## 084

Suarez FGS 1-1


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Brickfists said:


> Man U
> Chelsea
> Arsenal
> City
> 
> All to win at @11/2
> 
> Man U
> Chelsea
> Arsenal
> City
> Bayern
> Juve
> Sociedad
> R Madrid
> 
> All to win 27/1
> 
> Way wider for Mago, dude's an animal and Perez hasn't been all that active lately.


an animal who cant box from what ive seen. Perez should have too much for him imo


----------



## jonnytightlips

Sky are a shower of pricks for getting rid of the text. 

Also my bet is fuckin doomed already. Have Southampton to beat Stoke and the fuckin keeper has scored for Stoke.


----------



## Brickfists

I'll be fucking pissed if Arsenal, Juve and Madrid win tonight. Chelsea the blue Cunts.

Warrington WIN
Coyle PTS
Brown KO

9/2


----------



## Wallet

I think there's value in Campbell decision at 4/1.

Connelly gave Paul Appleby a cracking fight (arguably won) last time out and won't roll over. Over six, I can see him making the final bell.


----------



## Brickfists

Breeders cup turf 10:22, The Fugue 11/10

Xpressbet Breeders cup sprint 11:01, Secret Circle 6/1

Breeders cup mile 11:40, Wise Dan 1/1, Christoforo Colombo 14/1 EW

Breeders cup classic 12:35 Declaration of War 5/1


----------



## Brickfists

There's one in


----------



## craigseventy

Arsenal to beat Man U next Sunday @5/2 is too good to turn down


----------



## Markyboy86

Markyboy86 said:


> Dustin Johnson to win WGC-HSBC Championship 33/1


 :jmm:money


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> :jmm:money


:-(


----------



## Brickfists

Levante 11/10
Roma 1/1
Monaco 15/8

Accy 10/1

Atletico Madrid Win
Gremio WIN
Cruzeiro or draw
Botofogo or draw
Roma or draw

5/1


----------



## Noonaldinho

Waiting for Monaco to complete my treble.


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> :-(


What you on for tonights darts?


----------



## Markyboy86

Im on Aidy Lewis @7/2


----------



## gob-bluth

Got wade and barney double and as a bit of a back up taylor to win it in a double with roma


----------



## 084

Laying off the gambling for abit now mate, and drinking


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Laying off the gambling for abit now mate, and drinking


What happened with Wade????


----------



## Lunny

Does anyone want to see some sauce?

Warning: NSFW, too much sauce:



Spoiler















Raking in the money from corners is pure filth.


----------



## Grant

Had a decent weekend.

Leinster (-3) vs NG Dragons Friday night +£30

England (-3) vs Australia +£30

Accy - WBA, Leeds, QPR, Wolves +£80

Draw Double - Hull v Sunderland & Stoke v Soton -£10

Suarez and sturridge both to score -£11.50


----------



## Zico

Tempted to go with Thistle to beat Aberdeen tonight @4/1


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> What happened with Wade????


Missed the darts mate

BTTS 
NO - Plzen - Bayern
NO - PSG - Anderlect
NO - Man City - CSKA
YES - Olympiakos - Benfica

To win and both teams to score.
Real Madrid
Man Utd
Leverkusen


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Missed the darts mate
> 
> BTTS
> NO - Plzen - Bayern
> NO - PSG - Anderlect
> NO - Man City - CSKA
> YES - Olympiakos - Benfica
> 
> To win and both teams to score.
> Real Madrid
> Man Utd
> Leverkusen


I missed part of it biut apparently Wade had trouble with a flight and he brokedown on stage and wanted to forefit the match to be told he wasnt allowed to


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Man u
Real
Leverkusen

20 treble for 600

Bigger bet on City to score over 2.5 goals @ 5/6


----------



## nufc_jay

Real Sociedad and Man Utd Draw
Shaktar and Bayern Leverkusen Draw
Juventus and Bayern Munic Draw
£5.00 on - £179.52 return

BOOM!!!


----------



## craigseventy

nufc_jay said:


> Real Sociedad and Man Utd Draw
> Shaktar and Bayern Leverkusen Draw
> Juventus and Bayern Munic Draw
> £5.00 on - £179.52 return
> 
> BOOM!!!


yeh.... I had the same but with the correct scores.


----------



## Marlow

nufc_jay said:


> Real Sociedad and Man Utd Draw
> Shaktar and Bayern Leverkusen Draw
> Juventus and Bayern Munic Draw
> £5.00 on - £179.52 return
> 
> BOOM!!!


I honestly did have the same bet, only £2 though, well played squire.


----------



## nufc_jay

craigseventy said:


> yeh.... I had the same but with the correct scores.


:lol:



Marlow said:


> I honestly did have the same bet, only £2 though, well played squire.


:cheers


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Barca over 2.5 goals tonight

Milan team in disarray and expect them to get hit for a few goals tonight


----------



## Brickfists

Barca
Napoli
Chelsea
Dortmund

7/2


----------



## gob-bluth

Brickfists said:


> Barca
> Napoli
> Chelsea
> Dortmund
> 
> 7/2


Same minus barca and a straight 20 on dortmand, got a fiveron zenit aswell butits 1-1 after 75 so could be a shit start.


----------



## Brickfists

..TheUzi.. said:


> Barca over 2.5 goals tonight
> 
> Milan team in disarray and expect them to get hit for a few goals tonight


I like that.

Celtic or draw is decent odds as well at evs.


----------



## Brickfists

Tonights UFC bets

Singles
Yves Edwards @ 13/8
George Roop @ 11/10
Jorge Masvidal @ 13/10
Amanda Nunes @ 1/1

Accy
Dennis Bermudes
Yoel Romero
Liz Carmouche

Treble @ 3/1


----------



## Crean

Barca
Basel
Chelsea
Napoli
Southampton

10/1


----------



## 084

BTTS and Ajax, Dortmund and Napoli to win

BTTS
Dortmund vs Arsenal
Napoli vs Marseille
Chelsea vs Schalke
Ajax vs Celtic


----------



## Markyboy86

Lee Westwood to win Turkish Airlines Open 30/1


----------



## gob-bluth

Arsenal are cunts


----------



## gob-bluth

gob-bluth said:


> Arsenal are cunts


Agreed


----------



## Libertarian

I bet everyone took a bath tonight.

I couldn't get onto Betfair to put the bets on.... I'd have gone with Dortmund, Southampton etc.


----------



## Body shot

I had barca to score 2+ goals, atletico to score 2+ goals, Chelsea to win and Dortmund and Arsenal both to score. Fuckin Dortmund!!!!! Only the second time in 61 games that Dortmund have failed to score at home.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

AZ to score over 2.5 goals 5/6

Shaktar Karagandy have a cup final at the weekend and have only travelled to the Netherlands with 14 players.


----------



## Markyboy86

Matt Kuchar to win McGladrey classic 14/1


----------



## Markyboy86

Haskins points is surely a tad of value tonight at 6/4...


----------



## Markyboy86

Haskins on points, easy cash, couldnt believe after 4 rounds you could get 15/8 too, went back in again. Me and @LP gonna win the world tommorow 

Sadly i've picked Leeds as 1 of my 2 teams in our accy, what you think @Farage?


----------



## Body shot

Blackpool to beat Ipswich
Burnley to beat Bournemouth
Liverpool to beat Fulham
Everton to win away at Palace

That pays nearly 7/1.


----------



## Libertarian

Leeds are shit away from home.

And very inconsistent generally.... I'd be sweating on that one personally.


----------



## Gazanta87

I'm on Villa, Burnley and Peterborough 4/1 treble.


----------



## gob-bluth

Southampton, everton, bolton trebble and a 5 on qpr. They should be 1 up already


----------



## Libertarian

Everton to win at 8/15 is the bet of the day.

Under Martinez I think they'll be better at these kind of away games, whereas with Moyes it was those games that they'd often draw that stopped them trying to bridge the gap to be competing for CL places.


----------



## Gazanta87

Fancy Webster to beat Newton in the Darts 9/4 Hills 
Also Wade over Wright at 8/11,


----------



## Dinamita85

Donaire 1-5
Garcia 7-12
andrade points

10 returns 240


----------



## gob-bluth

Everton dont be cunts


----------



## Gazanta87

Gazanta87 said:


> Fancy Webster to beat Newton in the Darts 9/4 Hills
> Also Wade over Wright at 8/11,


:happy Today gone with Wright most 180's over Harms, Evens
and Winstanley most 180's over MVG, 7/2 both with Hills.


----------



## Libertarian

Any unquoted score is paying 4/1 in the Sunderland vs City game, on Betfair.

Basically you win if one of the teams scores 4 or more goals....


----------



## Gazanta87

Really Fancy the double tonight, 
Thornton + Whitlock most 180's.
2/1 at Hills :ibutt


----------



## 084

Done Whitlock Thornton Hamilton and Webster


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Whys this guy Sprott is facing a 9/4 underdog? Can't really see the justification for that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Wills 9/4 betfred. Can lay 2/1 betfair. Phree munny!!


----------



## nufc_jay

Poland vs Slovakia - Poland
Italy vs Germany - Germany
England vs Chile - England
Iceland vs Croatia - Croatia

£5.00 returns £93.84

*Free money*


----------



## Jimmyhammer

Anyone looking at Degale / Ward tonight?

Definitely going Degale UD, just cant make my mind up on Ward UD or late KO after Rodriguez missed weight.

Any thoughts / tips?


----------



## Noonaldinho

I did Taylor 16-5 on the Darts! BAstard


----------



## craigseventy

Germany to beat England tomorrow seems great at 13/10


----------



## Gazanta87

France may well be worth a bet to Qualify at 2/1, Platini has some swag in world football, Ireland spring to mind a few year back


----------



## Roe

nufc_jay said:


> Poland vs Slovakia - Poland
> Italy vs Germany - Germany
> England vs Chile - England
> Iceland vs Croatia - Croatia
> 
> £5.00 returns £93.84
> 
> *Free money*


:lol: Not one of them came in.


----------



## nufc_jay

:conf


----------



## nufc_jay

craigseventy said:


> Germany to beat England tomorrow seems great at 13/10


I thought that but there's no Lahm or Neuer and possibly a few others


----------



## Crean

@nufc_jay what are your guarantee bets for tonight?


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> @nufc_jay what are your guarantee bets for tonight?


I guarantee I'll lose money if I bet


----------



## nufc_jay

Also - England win 10-0


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok ok since you asked...

Holland beat Columbia
USA Beat Austria
Poland beat Republic of Ireland

£5.00 on returns £91.08 *guaranteed*


----------



## nufc_jay

Just lumped on England win 3-1


----------



## Markyboy86

Julian Draxler at 14/1 to score 1st tonight is a massive price imo, lads a monster and should be starting on the wing for the krauts.


----------



## Gazanta87

Gazanta87 said:


> France may well be worth a bet to Qualify at 2/1, Platini has some swag in world football, Ireland spring to mind a few year back


:happy Never in doubt :yep


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Ok ok since you asked...
> 
> Holland beat Columbia
> USA Beat Austria
> Poland beat Republic of Ireland
> 
> £5.00 on returns £91.08 *guaranteed*


:rofl All wrong again.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> :rofl All wrong again.


Fuck off, you're Welsh


----------



## Crean

Jay, Jay Jay...You make some shocking picks mate...
@nufc_jay


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Jay, Jay Jay...You make some shocking picks mate...
> 
> @nufc_jay


Hey, I'm still way up this month after dropping £200 last week with my "shocking picks"


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> Hey, I'm still way up this month after dropping £200 last week with my "shocking picks"


Hey, it's funny how you're up when all you ever post in here is your lirva-level bets.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> Hey, it's funny how you're up when all you ever post in here is your lirva-level bets.


I posted the other two that netted that you plank


----------



## Crean

My two bets for the weekend.

I have Froch on Pts/dec (in a double with Bradleys pts win over juanma). Have 20 on that at 9/1.

I reckon Ireland will get inside the handicap against the all blacks this weekend. Ireland +20 at even money. Gonna put 20 on that.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> My two bets for the weekend.
> 
> I have Froch on Pts/dec (in a double with Bradleys pts win over juanma). Have 20 on that at 9/1.
> 
> I reckon Ireland will get inside the handicap against the all blacks this weekend. Ireland +20 at even money. Gonna put 20 on that.


I fancied a similar Ireland bet to that. NZ didn't impress me at the weekend and if the same side shows up then there's a chance

The boxing one's tasty but I don't trust Groves not to lose his head and get into a war (ending in him being swiftly despatched)


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> I fancied a similar Ireland bet to that. NZ didn't impress me at the weekend and if the same side shows up then there's a chance
> 
> The boxing one's tasty but I don't trust Groves not to lose his head and get into a war (ending in him being swiftly despatched)


That's what is worrying me about Groves, he is thick as pig shit.

I guess I could cover myself a bit by backing Froch for stoppage.

If I put 60 on the Froch Stoppage I would Essentially have a free bet on Froch on Pts.

As in, If froch did stop him, I would win 40,minus my 20 stake on the pts/dec, which leaves a 20 profit.

If Froch won on pts I would win 180, minus the 60 for the stoppage, which is a profit of 120.


----------



## Crean

Obviously im discounting Groves altogether in these scenarios


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: That is the trouble


----------



## Crean

ah fuck it, im leaving it. Might put a fiver on Froch rd 5 or something just for a bit of added interest.

What time they due in the ring? Im organising a poker night in a casino with my mates that night and would hope to catch the fight..


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> ah fuck it, im leaving it. Might put a fiver on Froch rd 5 or something just for a bit of added interest.
> 
> What time they due in the ring? Im organising a poker night in a casino with my mates that night and would hope to catch the fight..


:conf Prob bout 11pm


----------



## craigseventy

nufc_jay said:


> I posted the other two that netted that you plank


After the results had already come in!


----------



## Brickfists

I like the odds on Pac by points at 3/1, too big imo. The only way Rios gets stopped is on a doc stoppage by cuts or swelling and Rios never seems to get busted up which is amazing considering his style, he took some hellacious shots off Alvarado and didn't have a mark on him. Obviously there's an outside chance he could get his face smashed up and be stopped but its not a 1/2 shot so 3/1 is great value for Manny on pts.


----------



## Libertarian

I think Pac will absolutely hammer him, personally.

To the point where I'd be surprised if Rios fought again.

Manny looked back to his best against Marquez, before he was one-shotted. I doubt it would have affected him that much, just one of those things.


----------



## Markyboy86

Farage said:


> I think Pac will absolutely hammer him, personally.
> 
> To the point where I'd be surprised if Rios fought again.
> 
> Manny looked back to his best against Marquez, before he was one-shotted. I doubt it would have affected him that much, just one of those things.


I honestly think he will Hatton him, Rios wont see the shots coming, 1-6 is 5/2, i think thats great value.


----------



## nufc_jay

craigseventy said:


> After the results had already come in!












Suck it

(I also won £30 on Stenson in the golf, I've been cleaning up on him E/W for a year now)


----------



## Grant

Ireland have a shit load of injuries. Wouldnt be touching their handicap.


----------



## Crean

Long run is 14/1 for the betfair chase on Saturday. Massive ew value imo.


----------



## Marlow

Bwin go 1/5 Fielding 7/2 Blackledge


----------



## Markyboy86

Crean said:


> Long run is 14/1 for the betfair chase on Saturday. Massive ew value imo.


Ran like an absolute coo last time out in a much weaker race, this should really be between Conti, Dynaste and Bobs Worth. I have a sneaky feeling for Dynaste on this flatter track over a fast 3 miles.


----------



## craigseventy

Spain each way in the world cup seems decent value?


----------



## Crean

Markyboy86 said:


> Ran like an absolute coo last time out in a much weaker race, this should really be between Conti, Dynaste and Bobs Worth. I have a sneaky feeling for Dynaste on this flatter track over a fast 3 miles.


Not his true form, always starts the season a bit slower. I think he had an off day and the bookies are seriously over stretching themselves here. He is value for me. As is cue card.


----------



## Brickfists

Farage said:


> I think Pac will absolutely hammer him, personally.
> 
> To the point where I'd be surprised if Rios fought again.
> 
> Manny looked back to his best against Marquez, before he was one-shotted. I doubt it would have affected him that much, just one of those things.


Looked back to his best ? He was dropped for the first time in the series before being layed out. He's been on the slide the last few years and that knockout with a year long layoff wont do him any good. However how Pac is isn't a concern, its Rios durability that I'm focusing on, the only way he gets stopped is from an accumulation of damage (So you can rule out an early stoppage) but the guy just doesn't mark up which as i pointed is impressive given his style.

The value in this fight is the 3/1 Pac points.


----------



## Crean

I agree with brickfists.

I think Rios will be bashed from pillar to post, but will keep coming back and will last the 12.


----------



## Brickfists

My bets for the Betfair chase today are...

Tidal Bay win, $10 @ 8/1
Roi Du Mee E/W, $20 @ 18/1


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/c7f0354bacbd084ac46b4a2f4e688e50
sorry for shit link but 50p on this returns 110 on 365.


----------



## Hook!

and i have a fiver on this which returns just over 170 on 365 
http://gyazo.com/4936df7750f46135ba39cd4e91d78e13


----------



## Roe

Get £1.88 back on my £1 '_Outrageous Undercard Extravaganza_ brought to you by Sir Edward "Casual Eddie" Hearn' bet tonight. #value


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Get £1.88 back on my £1 '_Outrageous Undercard Extravaganza_ brought to you by Sir Edward "Casual Eddie" Hearn' bet tonight. #value


I did the same thing earlier. :lol:


----------



## Dinamita85

quigg in 6 doubled with yafai in 3 - 10 returns 60


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Not his true form, always starts the season a bit slower. I think he had an off day and the bookies are seriously over stretching themselves here. He is value for me. As is cue card.


I was right about cue card anyway. Long run did ok.


----------



## Elliot

15 quid on Froch 1-3 and 4-6 either returns 75 and I put a tenner on Froch KO1 returns 130.


----------



## Brickfists

For a laugh

Froch
Pac
Fielding
Quigg
McDonnell
Smith

Al by points, $1 @ 750/1


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> I did the same thing earlier. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Post Box

Froch and Pacquiao double to win on points. Long shot but decent odds


----------



## Rooster

Anyone know what Ladbrokes policy is on fights that change last minute? I had Luke 4-6 on an accumulator.


----------



## Grant

Grant said:


> Ireland have a shit load of injuries. Wouldnt be touching their handicap.


Shut up Grant.


----------



## Crean

Grant said:


> Shut up Grant.


 its a typical Irish sporting thing To do. Look shit against Australia one week, then turn around the next week and put it up to the world champions.

We'll be back to struggling against Scotland in the six nations in no time.


----------



## Grant

Crean said:


> its a typical Irish sporting thing To do. Look shit against Australia one week, then turn around the next week and put it up to the world champions.
> 
> We'll be back to struggling against Scotland in the six nations in no time.


I didn't expect you to have the side out that you did.

Injury reports were somewhat exaggerated.


----------



## Hook!

great odds on athletico to beat zenit tomorrow


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> great odds on athletico to beat zenit tomorrow


Already won the group, would imagine they will rest players for the league game at the weekend.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Any tips for Newbury on Saturday?


----------



## Crean

You can still get 35/1 on the following winning their respective leagues

Chelsea
QPR
Wolves
Barcelona
Juventus

If you feel Madrid might come back at Barca, that flips out to 110/1


----------



## Ric

I put a tenner on Groves winning on Saturday night. I was climbing the walls when he put him on his arse in the first round.


----------



## nufc_jay

I had Froch in rounds 7-9 at a paltry 4/1 :lol:


----------



## Crean

Barcelona
Borrussia Dortmund
Draw in Zenit/Atletico game
Draw in Steau/ Schalke game

28/1


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> I had Froch in rounds 7-9 at a paltry 4/1 :lol:


I had £25k on Froch round 9.


----------



## gob-bluth

Brentford, carlisle, fleetwood, chesterfield tonight 5 pays about 60 !


----------



## Brickfists

Celtic win, £10 @2/1
Chelsea win, £10 @5/6

Barca
Dortmund
Arsenal

All to win, £10 @9/4

Charlton
Wolves
Carlisle

All to win, £5 @9/2


----------



## nufc_jay

I've got

Bradford beat Notts Couty

Brentford draw with Peterborough

Leyton Orient beat Bristol City

Shewsbury and Oldham draw

Wolves beat Tranmere

£2.00 on £122.57 back


----------



## Brickfists

Crean said:


> Barcelona
> Borrussia Dortmund
> Draw in Zenit/Atletico game
> Draw in Steau/ Schalke game
> 
> 28/1


Jesus christ that's a kick in the bollocks, losing a 28/1 shot because of Barcelona, i feel for ye man. The Cunts cost me too.


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Barcelona
> Borrussia Dortmund
> Draw in Zenit/Atletico game
> Draw in Steau/ Schalke game
> 
> 28/1


Fuck Barcelona.


----------



## Crean

Brickfists said:


> Jesus christ that's a kick in the bollocks, losing a 28/1 shot because of Barcelona, i feel for ye man. The Cunts cost me too.


Wouldn't mind, was gonna take out barca and instead have arsenal win and Milan win for 38/1


----------



## Crean

After my unlucky turn yesterday (fuck you Barcelona), I have gone with the following selections today.

Real Madrid win
PSG win
Shaktar Donetsk win
Bayer Leverkusen/Man Utd Draw
CSKA Moscow/Bayern Munich Draw

40/1


----------



## Markyboy86

Im on Man City to score most goals in tonights games at 13/2.

Also got Rooney fgs 8/1 and done Dzeko, Llorente and Cardozo 3 doubles and a treble.


----------



## Brickfists

Did United at 9/4 which looks a dead cert now.

Also did Bayern, Madrid, Shaktar, PSG @ 4/1 which is also looking good although i wouldn't be surprised if Madrid fucked me up.


----------



## Brickfists

Lovely stuff, won a few bob tonight. Think I'll stick a bit on the NBA later.

Nets
Spurs
Magic
Pacers

All to win £10 @7/1


----------



## Markyboy86

Managed to get 1 of those 33/1 yes/no coupons up tonight for a wee sky diver, really lucky though. Had Juve to be leading after 30 mins (scored after 29) Benfica to win and 2 or more 2nd half goals in the juve game!!


----------



## Hook!

won 45 on the champo tonight 
only bet 1.50


----------



## gob-bluth

Ay nfl tips. Dont follow it to much but theres a full thanksgiving fixture list by the looks of things and not much on the telly so an interest bet is all im after.


----------



## Dinamita85

kovalev in 4 and stevenson in 3 double - 10 returns 120 or something

or stevenson n kovalev both in 6 10 returns 50

all over these


----------



## Markyboy86

gob-bluth said:


> Ay nfl tips. Dont follow it to much but theres a full thanksgiving fixture list by the looks of things and not much on the telly so an interest bet is all im after.


I fancy Pittsburgh to win and over 47.5 points in the Dallas vs Oakland game


----------



## gob-bluth

Markyboy86 said:


> I fancy Pittsburgh to win and over 47.5 points in the Dallas vs Oakland game


Cheers mate ill have a cheeky fiver on the over dal-oak game, should be well away before the pitsburg game though. Have a fiver on them aswell though.


----------



## Markyboy86

gob-bluth said:


> Cheers mate ill have a cheeky fiver on the over dal-oak game, should be well away before the pitsburg game though. Have a fiver on them aswell though.


Ive had 30 on Over 49 in the Detroit game (sneaked in by a point) and the 2 above. Also backed Dez Bryant 1st td in Dallas game at 7/1 and LeVeon Bell at 8/1 in Pitt game, PP give you double odds if they score 1st and then again.


----------



## gob-bluth

Same with betfred double bubble hatrick heaven on first TDs , i had detroit minus 6.5 for a tenner at evens so im playin with house money.


----------



## Markyboy86

Good lad, good start to the overs bet here lol


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Good lad, good start to the overs bet here lol


How much do you bet on an average week?


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> How much do you bet on an average week?


Bit personal Brett, next thing you'll be wanting to know my dick size...

Nah only kidding fella

All depends what im winning and losing, if im losing then the most i'll ever put on is about 100 total. If im out on the ale i might do a bit of chasing on footy and that but trying to limit that these days.

And its about 7 hard :horse


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Bit personal Brett, next thing you'll be wanting to know my dick size...
> 
> Nah only kidding fella
> 
> All depends what im winning and losing, if im losing then the most i'll ever put on is about 100 total. If im out on the ale i might do a bit of chasing on footy and that but trying to limit that these days.
> 
> And its about 7 hard :horse


:lol: you mentalist, do you do the horses?


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: you mentalist, do you do the horses?


Very rarely mate, might do the odd line at the weekend or if its a big meeting, mainly nfl, boxing and footy really.


----------



## Brickfists

Markyboy86 said:


> I fancy Pittsburgh to win and over 47.5 points in the Dallas vs Oakland game


Fancy the Steelers myself, they finally have their shit together and look like they can get 4 on the spin.

Have the Raiders +6.5 as well

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Markyboy86

Brickfists said:


> Fancy the Steelers myself, they finally have their shit together and look like they can get 4 on the spin.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Yeah its always close games with these 2, Steelers seem to be clicking now, whats worrying is the Ravens have won and covered in there last 5 home games, stats are there to be broken though i suppose. WAR Steelers!


----------



## gob-bluth

Markyboy86 said:


> Good lad, good start to the overs bet here lol


Well the overs came in so all on pittsburg as i cant sleep. Only got christmas shopping to do tommorow so as we all know thats dragging ones feet around as women buy to much shit.


----------



## Wallet

Sillakh decision 25/1 with Skybet. There's got to be value in that.


----------



## Brickfists

Massive value in a Sillakh decision as its a real possibility.


----------



## gob-bluth

New zealand +8 in the final even money


----------



## Gazanta87

Chisora, Kovalev and Stevenson to win in rounds 1-6 pays around 10/1,
worth a punt with laddies me thinks :hey


----------



## gob-bluth

My bets lookin no good


----------



## jonnytightlips

Fuck it anyway. I swore to myself last night that I would back Ramsey to score first. Didn't make it down to the bookies in time. Boylesports had Bendtner at 6/1 for the first goalscorer and he dosent even play. Ramsey was 7/1 and has been banging them in all season.


----------



## gob-bluth

Bullioni by points at 3/1 seems like a bit of value, hardly a moster puncher and if he ended mstruggling hed get the nod.


----------



## Brickfists

Fuck it 18/1 for a Silakh points win is just way too big I'll have a small nibble on it.


----------



## Libertarian

Gazanta87 said:


> Chisora, Kovalev and Stevenson to win in rounds 1-6 pays around 10/1,
> worth a punt with laddies me thinks :hey


Nice work.

If I'd have seen it I'd have followed.


----------



## Gazanta87

Farage said:


> Nice work.
> 
> If I'd have seen it I'd have followed.


Squeaky bum time with Bellew thought he was guna fuck me over lol but got there in the end :happy


----------



## Lunny

Hold my dick.


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## nufc_jay

I had Ramsey anytime and Arsenal win yesterday at 4/1 - tenner on

Doing the same today with Rooney at 4/1

Printing money


----------



## 084

Suarez FGS 3/1 with Betfred. £25 on


----------



## 084

Done Utd Liverpool City and Chelsea about 7/1


----------



## Lunny

nufc_jay said:


> no


Please?


----------



## gob-bluth

Any NFL tips tonight lads? Ive got patriots minus 7 in a double with the cardinals plus 3, 5 returns 25 odd


----------



## Markyboy86

Im on Jacksonville +7 Philly -3 Denver -5.5 Indianapolas -3.5


----------



## craigseventy

Markyboy86 said:


> Im on Jacksonville +7 Philly -3 Denver -5.5 Indianapolas -3.5


rememeber following some of your nfl bets last season and you do alright. Who's gonna win the superbowl you think?


----------



## Markyboy86

craigseventy said:


> rememeber following some of your nfl bets last season and you do alright. Who's gonna win the superbowl you think?


Im on Philly at 50/1 but if i was to be given a free bet right now i would likely go with Seattle, they are the most balanced team in the league right now and that defence is just downright scary, im not convinced by Manning and the Broncos, he has terrible record in cold weather games and with the superbowl being in New York (New Jersey if we are being pedantic) i just dont fancy them at the prices. New Orleans are a very balanced team this year too and if they can beat Seattle tomorrow night they would have a great chance of getting the number 1 seed in the NFC, i can see the Pats coming through from the AFC.


----------



## Crean

I'm on a treble of Atlanta +7.5 , 49ers -7.5 and the giants just to win..8/1


----------



## Grant

Having a bad run of being let down by one side at the mo.

It was QPR's turn Saturday.
@icemax Fuck Donny.


----------



## icemax

Grant said:


> Having a bad run of being let down by one side at the mo.
> 
> It was QPR's turn Saturday.
> 
> @icemax Fuck Donny.


Best result of the season by far....I love the late goal, just as you are ready to get a flyer. I would have been happy with a draw, but we played them off the park in the second half


----------



## Grant

icemax said:


> Best result of the season by far....I love the late goal, just as you are ready to get a flyer. I would have been happy with a draw, but we played them off the park in the second half


I was in the car so had the radio on and was only waiting on QPR.

When they said there was a goal I thought I was quids in, but then they said it was fully deserved the other way. Great result.


----------



## Brickfists

Grant said:


> Having a bad run of being let down by one side at the mo.
> 
> It was QPR's turn Saturday.
> 
> @icemax Fuck Donny.


There's always one


----------



## Grant

Ouch.

I looked at Watford-Yeovil and decided against it because the Welsh keeper, Hennessey is on loan there, and I think he is one of the best in the country.

Saw the result and was quite pleased with myself til I realised he is back at Wolves as of last week :lol:


----------



## Crean

I'm more succesful on NFL than soccer.

Don't even know the fucking rules, says it all..


----------



## Markyboy86

Got the NFL up last night, should have been the accy up with Philly up by 17 and taking there foot off the gas late on, will take the treble up though i suppose. Fancy the Saints +5.5 tonight and have done Marquese Colston 1st td @14/1.


----------



## gob-bluth

Ive gone for seatle minus 5.5 haha. Mosconi cup starts tonight and im hoping for the usa to take an early lead then back europe in play .


----------



## craigseventy

Leicster to beat wednesday tonight at almost evens seems like great odds.


----------



## 084

Saw Brighton were evens against Barnsley so whacked £20 on it then realised it was both teams to score atsch 

Done Brighton Burnley Leicester Bolton all to win 9/1 with my £5 free bet


----------



## craigseventy

*


LP said:



Saw Brighton were evens against Barnsley so whacked £20 on it then realised it was both teams to score atsch

Click to expand...

*


LP said:


> You got very lucky there then! nice one.


----------



## 084

craigseventy said:


> *
> 
> 
> LP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Brighton were evens against Barnsley so whacked £20 on it then realised it was both teams to score atsch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> LP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got very lucky there then! nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I know mate
Click to expand...


----------



## Markyboy86

@craigseventy After giving you my analysis on the Superbowl and then seeing the Hawks absolutely steamroller New Orleans last night in a way i didnt think was possible (1st time in 44 games Drew Brees has not thrown for over 200 yards, only throwing for a measly 109 yards and 144 yards total offence) they have basically tied up the number 1 seed now and are on a 15 game winstreak at home. I thought the 13/5 was great value when i seen the revised prices this morning, i thought id try and run up an accy on them. Done £50 on Parma, QPR, Rangers, Dortmund and Seattle, so got £250 running onto them now, that 13/5 is great value i think as i dont see any team that can go into seattle and get the win.


----------



## craigseventy

cheers mark I'll bang a few quid on now.


----------



## nufc_jay

Suarez is 12/1 to get a HT against Norwich tonight. Lump on.


----------



## Crean

I'm stopping all betting now until the Christmas festival at leopardstown.

Although I still have some live bets.
Barker on pts this weekend, which is the second leg of a boxing double.

And tni I have a couple of prem league accys.

Also I have an accy of the following all to win their league at 110/1
Chelsea
Qpr
Wolves
Real Madrid
Juventus

I think that has a decent shout, especially at those odds.


----------



## Brickfists

There's a horse running at Ludlow soon in the 12:40 called Home Girl that's been backed from 50/1 down to 7/1, no idea why but might be worth taking a chance when big money like this comes.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Bentdner starting and will score tonight, get on it while its hot


----------



## Peter Barlow

Told yas boys


----------



## Crean

Lads I did an accy yesterday that includes arsenal t win with giroud to score anytime. What happens if the rest of my accy comes in and giroud doesn't feature?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Crean said:


> Lads I did an accy yesterday that includes arsenal t win with giroud to score anytime. What happens if the rest of my accy comes in and giroud doesn't feature?


It'll be just on a Arsenal win.


----------



## Crean

The accy is
Suarez t score anytime and pool to win (wincast)
Giroud t score anytime and arsenal to win (wincast)
Man city to win.

So ur saying if giroud doeant feature they'll just take the arsenal/giroud wincast as an arsenal win?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Crean said:


> The accy is
> Suarez t score anytime and pool to win (wincast)
> Giroud t score anytime and arsenal to win (wincast)
> Man city to win.
> 
> So ur saying if giroud doeant feature they'll just take the arsenal/giroud wincast as an arsenal win?


They should do yeah! Who's it with?


----------



## Crean

Noonaldinho said:


> They should do yeah! Who's it with?


Paddypower.

I wouldnt mind but in that first half giroud would of gotten a couple of goals easy. Fucking arsene Wenger.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Crean said:


> Paddypower.
> 
> I wouldnt mind but in that first half giroud would of gotten a couple of goals easy. Fucking arsene Wenger.


Should get a decent return anyway?


----------



## Crean

I'd imagine it will be about 4/1 if I'm just given the arsenal win. So had a tenner on it. Get back 50.


----------



## Noonaldinho

if only you'd done a Suarez first with win etc


----------



## Crean

Ah yeah, there's always those if, buts and maybes I guess..


----------



## 084

Fuming

Had a £25 free bet with Betfred. Done Suarez FGS double delight hat rock heaven and there only paying the first goal.


----------



## nufc_jay

nufc_jay said:


> Suarez is 12/1 to get a HT against Norwich tonight. Lump on.


Boom!
@Trinity - suck it


----------



## Crean

Good man nuff!! About time.


----------



## nufc_jay

You're telling me :-(


----------



## Markyboy86

Barker points
Rigondeaux points
Alexander points
Lare to win
Judah to win

22/1 with PP


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Barker points
> Rigondeaux points
> Alexander points
> Lare to win
> Judah to win
> 
> 22/1 with PP


good bet mate


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> good bet mate


Was gonna put Lara points but it only boosts it to 25/1 bredder, aint worth it imo.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Was gonna put Lara points but it only boosts it to 25/1 bredder, aint worth it imo.


:good

Mad moose is running tomorrow 3pm sandown, 66/1. Not a bad horse when he decides to run and jump :yep


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> :good
> 
> Mad moose is running tomorrow 3pm sandown, 66/1. Not a bad horse when he decides to run and jump :yep


I seen that haha, got no chance in that race im afriad, Captain Conan. My boys horse Divers is running on Monday. Divers, back over hurdles, he says the horse is in great heart, should be decent price too.


----------



## bruthead

Surprised that James Kirkland and Sakio Bika are both betting underdogs.

In particular Bika at 7/4 against the unproven Anthony Dirrell looks like good value.


----------



## Dinamita85

Markyboy86 said:


> Barker points
> Rigondeaux points
> Alexander points
> Lare to win
> Judah to win
> 
> 22/1 with PP


awesome bet that mate.

im seeing easy money on macarinelli taking courtney fry out early and kirkland koing tapia


----------



## Markyboy86

Dinamita85 said:


> awesome bet that mate.
> 
> im seeing easy money on macarinelli taking courtney fry out early and kirkland koing tapia


Both 1-6? whats the prices?


----------



## Dinamita85

Markyboy86 said:


> Both 1-6? whats the prices?


enzo is 2.38/1 to win in 1st 6 and kirkland in 5 is 4/1

as a double its 9.50 all of them are on skybet.


----------



## Markyboy86

Dinamita85 said:


> enzo is 2.38/1 to win in 1st 6 and kirkland in 5 is 4/1
> 
> as a double its 9.50 all of them are on skybet.


Nice double, not seen much of Tapia, read an article on him in last months BN, gonna have a look at him just now.


----------



## Dinamita85

Markyboy86 said:


> Nice double, not seen much of Tapia, read an article on him in last months BN, gonna have a look at him just now.


ive not seen too much of him and might be underselling him but he looked quite slow and nothing particularly special.


----------



## Brickfists

Fucking hell there's some nice odds going about on tonights fights.

Barker 4/5
Bika 6/4
Trout 5/6
Malignaggi 5/4
Kirkland 11/10

I like all them tbh, not sure what way to play though.


----------



## Crean

You may aswell do barker on pts imo.

Isn't a massive puncher and sturm is sturdy enough.


----------



## Crean

Barker points
Rigondeaux points
Macklin by stoppage
Maccarinelli rds 1-6

Fiver gets back 100


----------



## gob-bluth

Enzo inside
Butler inside
Macklin
Trout
Kirkland
Paulie 

5 gets 230ish


----------



## Crean

Didn't see the mac fight, is there any reason why it says 'void' beside my online bet slip. I backed mac in rds 1-6, so I'd be happy if its void.


----------



## Dinamita85

Who was that with crean ? Kinda hoping it's with skybet so I get my 20 back


----------



## Crean

Paddypower mate, strange one though.


----------



## Crean

Well that totally fucks my bet anyway.


----------



## Dinamita85

you have barker points i take it? ive just recouped my losses abit cos had a tenner on sturm ko n still got 3 accys going strong.


----------



## Crean

Yeah. I got drawn in by many on here and sturms recent lacklustre performances.
I forgot that when he is on form he is very good.
Just never thought he'd get that back and I didn't realise how injured barker was.


----------



## Crean

Rigo pts and Macklin stoppage I reckon.


----------



## Dinamita85

yeah know what you mean ..sturm blows hot and cold...just kept remembering him hurting murray and macklin and thinking that barker is nowhere near as durable as either....i was suprised how quick the stoppage came though.

and yeah ive got those in both my accys ...and if macklin wins on points mathews by ko and kirkland in 5 ill net 400...fingers crossed haha


----------



## Crean

I've had a good look at this guy Macklin is against, and despite his record, I think he is wide open to be stopped. Macklin just needs to be ruthless. A new trainer is a concern though, might just go through the motions.


----------



## Wallet

Crean said:


> Didn't see the mac fight, is there any reason why it says 'void' beside my online bet slip. I backed mac in rds 1-6, so I'd be happy if its void.


It was dropped to a 10 rounder due to a fuck up by the board.

http://www.livefight.com/news.php?news_id=3601&y=2013&m=12


----------



## Dinamita85

7 fight accumalater still going.....and judahs fucking it for me


----------



## Crean

gob-bluth said:


> Enzo inside
> Butler inside
> Macklin
> Trout
> Kirkland
> Paulie
> 
> 5 gets 230ish


Close.


----------



## 084

Kyle Walker to start England's first World Cup game 5/4


----------



## Brickfists

I think Barker fucked most people up. Lost a few accy's but won a decent bit of profit with Kirkland KO, Malignaggi & Rigo pts, singles and accy.

I did Arvika Legionaire, Twinlight, Arsenal 4/1.


----------



## Brickfists

@Markyboy86

Any NFL tips tonight mate ?


----------



## Markyboy86

Went with New Orleans -3 St Louis +6.5 Tampa Bay -2.5 Green Bay -3 and Baltimore -6.5


----------



## Hook!

what champo league accys have ya got on, lads?


----------



## Grant

Hook! said:


> what champo league accys have ya got on, lads?


I may have an accy if there is a market on who qualifies from each group.

Not looked tho.


----------



## Crean

3 draw accy

Swansea Vs Hull (Check)
Munich Vs City (regretting that)
Galatasaray Vs Juventus

54/1

Another Accy

Leverkusen
Olympiacos
Juventus
Madrid
Munich
Draw in Benfica game
Draw in CSKA game

400/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Man Utd vs Shaktar - Draw
Bayern vs City - City
Copenhagen vs Real - Real
Plzen vs CSKA - CSKA

£1.00 returns £102.38


Galatasary vs Juventus - Juventus
Benfica vs PSG - PSG
Real Sociedad vs Bayer Leverkusen - Bayer Leverkusen
Olympicaos vs Anderlecht - Olympiacos
FC Copenhagen vs Real Madrid - Real Madrid
Bayern Munich vs City - Bayern Munich

£2.00 returns £66.79




Bayern Munich vs City - Draw
Man Utd vs Shaktar - Man Utd
Plzen vs CSKA - CSKA

£2.00 returns £51.66


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Man Utd vs Shaktar - Draw
> Bayern vs City - City
> Copenhagen vs Real - Real
> Plzen vs CSKA - CSKA
> 
> £1.00 returns £102.38
> 
> Galatasary vs Juventus - Juventus
> Benfica vs PSG - PSG
> Real Sociedad vs Bayer Leverkusen - Bayer Leverkusen
> Olympicaos vs Anderlecht - Olympiacos
> FC Copenhagen vs Real Madrid - Real Madrid
> Bayern Munich vs City - Bayern Munich
> 
> £2.00 returns £66.79
> 
> Bayern Munich vs City - Draw
> Man Utd vs Shaktar - Man Utd
> Plzen vs CSKA - CSKA
> 
> £2.00 returns £51.66


liking the city odds i see.
I like your second bet but I think PSG will let you down, they've topped the group, benfica need to win and they're very good at home.


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah, I'm not confident frankly


----------



## Hook!

gotta be worth 2/1 on madrid to win both halves against copenhagen


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah, I'm not confident frankly


good luck, hope city lose though otherwise my bets are fucked


----------



## Brickfists

United
Real Madrid
Juventus
Benfica
Munich

£5 @ 15/1

Real Madrid
Munich
Olympakos
United or draw

£5 @ 3/1


----------



## 084

Munich, Juventus and Leverkusen all to win and both teams to score.

Man Utd vs Shakter
Galatasaray vs Juventus 
Benfica vs PSG
Viktoria Plzen vs CSKA Moscow

Both teams to score 10/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> good luck, hope city lose though otherwise my bets are fucked


I just think City are massive value.

I hate this stage of the competition with some teams already qualified, it throws everything out the window


----------



## Markyboy86

Bayern
Olympiakos
Stranraer
Real Madrid

Pays 10/3

Tevez, Keissling and Gotze fgs 3 doubles and a treble.


----------



## nufc_jay

Didn't take long for City to fuck everything


----------



## Hook!

what does the juve game being postponed mean for bets?


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Didn't take long for City to fuck everything


bayern have fallen apart :rofl
fuck sake


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> what does the juve game being postponed mean for bets?


I'd assume they will replay it tomorrow or thursday? Bets normally stand for 72 hours, all depends with the company really.


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> bayern have fallen apart :rofl
> fuck sake


:lol:


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> I'd assume they will replay it tomorrow or thursday? Bets normally stand for 72 hours, all depends with the company really.


cheers mate
i swear if bayern cost me big money i will cry


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucks sake, I need 1 shaktar goal


----------



## nufc_jay

Or 1 Bayern goal


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> cheers mate
> i swear if bayern cost me big money i will cry


Same mate :frochcry


----------



## Hook!

bet 365 have voided the juve game


----------



## Hook!

fuck sake I am on track for 200+ from 10p if bayern win


----------



## Hook!

ahh doesn't matter, cska fucked it anyway


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> 3 draw accy
> 
> Swansea Vs Hull* - win*
> Munich Vs City (regretting that) *- Lose*
> Galatasaray Vs Juventus *- PP*
> 
> 54/1
> 
> Another Accy
> 
> Leverkusen *- Win*
> Olympiacos *- Win*
> Juventus *- pp*
> Madrid *-Win*
> Munich *- Lose*
> Draw in Benfica game *- Lose*
> Draw in CSKA game *- Lose*
> 
> 400/1


Average Predictions tni. Although If Bayern Had of got a draw I would of had 5 euro on a 15/1 double (with juve game being PP)


----------



## Brickfists

I'm done with Accumulators, there's always one selection that fucks up.

Last night i picked

United @ 11/10
Benfica @ 6/5
Leverkusen @ 21/20
Real Madrid @ 2/5
Olympiakos @ 1/3

But because Munich lost i fucking lost. Same thing happened on the weekend with boxing, i picked

Malignaggi pts @ 13/8
Kirkland KO @ 15/8
Porter win @ 9/4
Rigo pts @ 4/7

But because Barker lost everything else went tits up.

So fuck those long odds accys, I'm sticking with singles and really short price doubles/trebles.


----------



## nufc_jay

Napoli vs Arsenal - Draw
Atletico Madrid vs Porto - Atletico Madrid
Marseilles vs Borussia Dortmund - Borussia Dortmund
AC Milan vs Ajax - AC Milan

£5.00 returns £81.43


----------



## Brickfists

Singles

Napoli £5 @ 17/10
Porto £5 @ 14/5

Doubles

Milan, Schalke £10 @2/1

Trebles

Barca, Chelsea, Dortmund £10 @ 1/1


----------



## Markyboy86

Barca -2
Zenit
Dortmund -1

Pays 5/1

A.Madrid
AC Milan
Schalke 

to win and btts 50/1

Higuain, Balotelli and Reus 3 doubles and a treble fgs


----------



## 084

Schalke, Milan, Madrid all to win 4.5/1

Pandev FGS DDHH 9/1


----------



## Hook!

would like to thank zenit for cunting pretty much all of my bets


----------



## shenmue

I fancy the Italian to stop Purdy, i know he only has 10? stoppages to his name but has won his last few by Stoppage and i don't rate Purdy at all. I will certainly bet on Bundu to win if the odds are decent especially if i get some genrous looking odds by KO. I just got 7/1 for Maidana by KO so i put 100 quid on that as to me Maidana should never be 7/1 to win by KO.


----------



## nufc_jay

Apollon Limassol vs Legia Warsaw - Apollon Limassol

Guimaraes vs Lyon - Lyon

Thun vs Genk - Genk

*£5.00 returns £126.48*

Printing money.


----------



## ImElvis666

50 on Broner points returns 125.

25 on Maidana stoppage returns 175.


----------



## gob-bluth

Taylor 4/5 vs the field 10/11 i think taylor will win it but come on getting near even money on him not to win is good value right?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton

I've gone. City Win v Arsenal, Chelsea win, Brahmer, Thurman, Broner


----------



## Danny

Kevin Mitchell - Fight Outright - Kevin Mitchell v Karim El Quazghari 
Kubrat Pulev - Fight Outright - Kubrat Pulev v Joey Abell 
Leonard Bundu - Fight Outright - Leonard Bundu v Lee Purdy 
Keith Thurman in Rnds 1-12 (any method) - Fight Outcome - Keith Thurman v Jesus Soto Karass 
Leo Santa Cruz in Rnds 1-12 (any method) - Fight Outcome - Leo Santa Cruz v Cesar Seda 
Jamie Mcdonnell - Fight Outright - Jamie Mcdonnell v Abigail Medina 
Beibut Shumenov - Fight Outright - Beibut Shumenov v Tamas Kovacs 
Juergen Braehmer - Fight Outright - Juergen Braehmer v Marcus Oliveira 
Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam - Fight Outright - Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam v Anthony Fitzgerald 
Adrien Broner in Rnds 1-12 (any method) - Fight Outcome - Adrien Broner v Marcos Rene Maidana 
Anthony Ogogo on Pts (After 6 Rnds) - Fight Outcome - Anthony Ogogo v Dan Blackwell 
Martin Murray on Pts (after 10 rnds) - Fight Outcome - Martin Murray v Sergey Khomitsky

Only a quick little fiver, think it's about £130 back.


----------



## Dinamita85

am i missing something with hassan n dam jikam v anthony fitzgerald?

hassan in 3.50 to 1 for the ko at anytime


----------



## shenmue

Got 7/1 on maidana by stoppage 100 quid on that. 9/1 on Karras by stoppage (
just a fun bet, only a tenner as i think Thurman KO's him probably and got 4/1 for Bundu to stop Lee garbage Purdy, again only a tenner on that as a points win is more likely. Good luck to everyone else out there who has had a bet tonight. (already won my tenner bet on there being more than 1 nine darter at the darts at 10/1


----------



## Peter Barlow

20 quid on Maidan stoppage Im thinking


----------



## Hook!

people liking the maidana odds i see


----------



## bruthead

The value bet of the weekend for me is Soto-Karass by stoppage - available at as much as 12/1. He's obviously the underdog but he out-lasted Berto...


----------



## gob-bluth

Patriots minus 1 at 21/20 then a man united, norwich , spurs trebble 5 on that returns 55 ish


----------



## Brickfists

Lads with handicap betting what's the difference between -1 and -1.5 ? Surely are they not the same thing ?


----------



## nufc_jay

Brickfists said:


> Lads with handicap betting what's the difference between -1 and -1.5 ? Surely are they not the same thing ?


Not quite.

Say Man utd play Swansea and UTD are -1

If UTD win 2-1 the result is a draw

If UTD were -1.5 then they'd lose the match


----------



## Brickfists

nufc_jay said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Say Man utd play Swansea and UTD are -1
> 
> If UTD win 2-1 the result is a draw
> 
> If UTD were -1.5 then they'd lose the match


Right so you'd lose either way. Whether its -1 or -1.5 you only win if your selection wins by 2 goals. Or am i missing something here ?


----------



## nufc_jay

Brickfists said:


> Right so you'd lose either way. Whether its -1 or -1.5 you only win if your selection wins by 2 goals. Or am i missing something here ?


If UTD were -1 and you selected the draw as a result then you'd win if it finished 2-1 to utd but not if they were -1.5, depends what you select


----------



## Brickfists

nufc_jay said:


> If UTD were -1 and you selected the draw as a result then you'd win if it finished 2-1 to utd but not if they were -1.5, depends what you select


Yep, just as confusing as i thought it was. I'll have to figure it out for myself mate, cheers anyway.


----------



## Hook!

handicap betting seems fun
someone explain!
please


----------



## Hook!

put a quid on napoli to win before HT
returns 1.50
BIG BETTING


----------



## Grant

Brickfists said:


> Right so you'd lose either way. Whether its -1 or -1.5 you only win if your selection wins by 2 goals. Or am i missing something here ?


If a side is -1 you can back the draw.

With 1.5 it's one side or the other.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hook! said:


> handicap betting seems fun
> someone explain!
> please


If enough people back man utd handicap they have to have Carlton Cole in their team.


----------



## Hook!

Noonaldinho said:


> If enough people back man utd handicap they have to have Carlton Cole in their team.


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> If enough people back man utd handicap they have to have Carlton Cole in their team.


 @Carlton Cole


----------



## Hook!

on the capital one and fa cup bets tonight @nufc_jay?
some other european cups on too


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> on the capital one and fa cup bets tonight @nufc_jay?
> some other european cups on too


Will do shortly although it's usually best left avoided!


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Will do shortly although it's usually best left avoided!


yeah i just laid a few small bets on, what site do you use?


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok:

Burton vs Fleetwod - Draw
Mansfield vs Oldham - Oldham
Coventry vs Hartlepool - Coventry
Dover vs Eastleigh - Eastleigh
Bishops Stortford vs Stains - Bishops Stortford

£2.00 returns £140.73 (although I've now realised I should have thrown a banker like Chelsea in as well as WillHill return your stake as a free bet if one result in a 6 fold or more lets you down atsch )


Getafe vs Girona - Getafe
Elche vs Villarreal - Villarreal
Osasuna vs Malaga - Draw
Levante vs Recreativo - Levante

£3.00 returns £49.60


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> yeah i just laid a few small bets on, what site do you use?


William Hill at the moment mate but more for convenience than anything else as they don't exactly offer the best bets/bonuses e.t.c, which do you use?


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Ok:
> 
> Burton vs Fleetwod - Draw
> Mansfield vs Oldham - Oldham
> Coventry vs Hartlepool - Coventry
> Dover vs Eastleigh - Eastleigh
> Bishops Stortford vs Stains - Bishops Stortford
> 
> £2.00 returns £140.73 (although I've now realised I should have thrown a banker like Chelsea in as well as WillHill return your stake as a free bet if one result in a 6 fold or more lets you down atsch )
> 
> Getafe vs Girona - Getafe
> Elche vs Villarreal - Villarreal
> Osasuna vs Malaga - Draw
> Levante vs Recreativo - Levante
> 
> £3.00 returns £49.60


hate betting a draw
the villarreal odds are tasty though


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> William Hill at the moment mate but more for convenience than anything else as they don't exactly offer the best bets/bonuses e.t.c, which do you use?


I use 365 online and William Hill if i'm going to the bookies, only as there's only coral and william hill in my local town
love 365, big Ray sells it


----------



## 084

Coventry, City and Chelsea

Eto'o FGS


----------



## Hook!

LP said:


> Coventry, City and Chelsea
> 
> Eto'o FGS


i have a coventry city chelsea safety bet on


----------



## 084

Hook! said:


> i have a coventry city chelsea safety bet on


What's safety bet???


----------



## nufc_jay

nufc_jay said:


> :
> 
> Getafe vs Girona - Getafe
> Elche vs Villarreal - Villarreal
> Osasuna vs Malaga - Draw
> Levante vs Recreativo - Levante
> 
> £3.00 returns £49.60


:hey BOOM!! :hey


----------



## Hook!

LP said:


> What's safety bet???


ahh no real term haha. i just put money on a small accy that should cover the losses on the bigger ones mate


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> :hey BOOM!! :hey


>>>
i put 10p on lamps to score first 
returns 1.10
they better give him the goal! 
#bigmoney


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Hook!

if a game goes to pens but say you bet on 2-2 and after ET it is 2-2 do you win?


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> if a game goes to pens but say you bet on 2-2 and after ET it is 2-2 do you win?


no, 90 min betting only


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> no, 90 min betting only


cheers, what about if you bet on just a team to win, guessing it's still just 90 min betting?


----------



## Hook!

surely full time result should include et and pens


----------



## Hook!

Hook! said:


> surely full time result should include et and pens


nope i lost haha


----------



## Hook!

have this bet on http://gyazo.com/ffc38c3642f071a091b095dec715fc29
365 have said all my chelsea to win bets are ''lost'' but they've not said this one is over
probably not got round to settling the anytime scorecasts yet


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> surely full time result should include et and pens


In ko cup games you can specifically back a team to win on pens or et at inflated odds, you can also back a team to qualify for the next round at shorter odds which also takes the draw out of the equation.


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> In ko cup games you can specifically back a team to win on pens or et at inflated odds, you can also back a team to qualify for the next round at shorter odds which also takes the draw out of the equation.


cheers mate


----------



## Hook!

the cunts didn't give lampard the goal


----------



## nufc_jay

Stuck £3.00 from those winnings last night on some random two team accy from lower leagues to both finish a draw when they were at 60 mins, paid another £18.00


----------



## nufc_jay

Tonight

Grimsby vs Kidderminster - Grimsby
Lens vs Istres - Lens
Rayo Vallecano vs Valladolid - Valladolid

£5.00 returns £60.37


----------



## Markyboy86

On Suljovic 7/4 Painter -1.5 sets 4/7 Wade match under 5.5 180s Espanyol 4/11 and Bilbao 4/9

Also done Vos, Painter, Newton and wade at 6/4


----------



## Crean

@Markyboy86 what you think about the Horse mad brian in the PP chase at leopardstown?


----------



## Markyboy86

Crean said:


> @Markyboy86 what you think about the Horse mad brian in the PP chase at leopardstown?


Dunno mate, will have a look at the race just now and get back to you.


----------



## Markyboy86

@Crean Has form tied in with favourite Goonyella(also fav for Welsh National) and is weighted to be around about half a length infront of that if they both run to previous form last month, i love the bit of form it has with Morning Assembly from January last year as it was only beat under a length that day and i feel that horse could be a bit special and is a big player at Cheltenham in March. The horse that could be taken out of Mad Brians last race could be Pass The Hat (which i backed last day) iirc correctly it was'nt given the hardest of races in the run in and at the weights it should reverse form, but needs quite a few to pull out for it to sneak in at the bottom of the weights. I would certainly not rule out Romanesco at 25/1 either. You get a word for it or something like?


----------



## craigseventy

paddypower now doing cash out bets in play which should be fun


----------



## Hook!

bet 365 doubling your stake on one bet placed from your mobile up to 50 quid, as long as you're entitled


----------



## Dinamita85

Anyone got any idea what Spain is like for corruption ? fancy mathubela to wipe the floor with martinez this weekend and win a decision but I wanted to know if the Spanish are as bad as us for hometown decisions.


----------



## Crean

Markyboy86 said:


> @Crean Has form tied in with favourite Goonyella(also fav for Welsh National) and is weighted to be around about half a length infront of that if they both run to previous form last month, i love the bit of form it has with Morning Assembly from January last year as it was only beat under a length that day and i feel that horse could be a bit special and is a big player at Cheltenham in March. The horse that could be taken out of Mad Brians last race could be Pass The Hat (which i backed last day) iirc correctly it was'nt given the hardest of races in the run in and at the weights it should reverse form, but needs quite a few to pull out for it to sneak in at the bottom of the weights. I would certainly not rule out Romanesco at 25/1 either. You get a word for it or something like?


My girlfriends brother is big into his racing , works in the industry and knows the trainer and owner. They have aimed the horse at this race big time, they said he is schooling very well and that they are all gonna be at the race that day expecting to win.

He's generally very coy about giving tips, so I listened when he mentioned this one.


----------



## nufc_jay

Been cleaning up on the cricket this afternoon, the over/under is free money


----------



## Markyboy86

Crean said:


> My girlfriends brother is big into his racing , works in the industry and knows the trainer and owner. They have aimed the horse at this race big time, they said he is schooling very well and that they are all gonna be at the race that day expecting to win.
> 
> He's generally very coy about giving tips, so I listened when he mentioned this one.


Im going over to Tenerife and theres a few irish boys who are there every year at this time of year who always have decent info on the big irish meeting over crimbo, if i hear any tips then i will post them on here if i get the chance. Will have a few quid on that one you said.


----------



## Hook!

time to get some weekend bets in lads!


----------



## Jack

Malinga is 4/7 to beat Stuart Hall. Those are excellent odds.


----------



## Crean

Markyboy86 said:


> Im going over to Tenerife and theres a few irish boys who are there every year at this time of year who always have decent info on the big irish meeting over crimbo, if i hear any tips then i will post them on here if i get the chance. Will have a few quid on that one you said.


Just be careful, that horse is entered in 2 races over christmas. Weather depending the trainer is gonna favour one over the other.

If it keeps raining, he's running the PP chase imo.


----------



## Hook!

who's betting on the boxing then?


----------



## craigseventy

Trying out paddypowers new cash out option today. Its not the best really but I guess it has its uses. I put a fiver on city to beat fulham at 2/5 city are two nil up and the offer is £6.08. It's good to have the option.


----------



## Brickfists

There's fuck all action tonight so I'm playing small

Malinga pts
Martinez pts
£5 @ 4/1

Beau Anderson +3.5
Ian White +1.5
Andy Hamilton -1.5
£5 @ 4/1


----------



## Dinamita85

gone kiko ud (seeing proper hometown judging ) doubled with hall points.

then hall points just a tenner (more favourable judging even though malinga is nowt spesh) 

and fiver on hall ud returns 30


----------



## Markyboy86

Burnett most 180s 11/8
Thornton 4-0 7/4
Huybrechts 4/9
Malinga points 11/8


----------



## Libertarian

Burnett played really well.

I had a decent afternoon on the football and put most of it on Hamilton. Don't even like the fucker, suppose I wanted some profit out of seeing the twat win.

Thornton looks decent, he's obviously going to be tested more than he is right now, looks a bit casual.


----------



## nufc_jay

Threw a quid on some random 6 fold including Portuguese teams e.t.c this afternoon and it came in for £90 :lol:


----------



## Brickfists

Newton -1.5
Van Gerwan to win 4-0
Henderson to win
£5 @ 7/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Athletico Bilbao vs Rayo - Athletico - 
Celta Vigo vs Osasuna - Celta Vigo - 
Real Zaragoza vs Real Murcia - Draw - 
Inter Milan vs AC Milan - Inter Milan - 
PSG vs Lille - PSG - 
Valencia vs Real Madrid - Real Madrid - 

£1.00 returns £45.45


----------



## Hook!

think i'll be in the money http://gyazo.com/d4310e6622d4b43161cd8027d1114afd


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Threw a quid on some random 6 fold including Portuguese teams e.t.c this afternoon and it came in for £90 :lol:


lucky shit!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Fingers crossed, im on for £500k


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> lucky shit!


Yeah jammy, I've only been left with £75 from that after spraying it around this evening, got the first goal scorer in the milan game right for anoth £14 which i've just stuck on van gerwen to win 4-0 so I'm still up


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Fingers crossed, im on for £500k


:lol: fuck off


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah jammy, I've only been left with £75 from that after spraying it around this evening, got the first goal scorer in the milan game right for anoth £14 which i've just stuck on van gerwen to win 4-0 so I'm still up


if Arsenal win I'm 45 up overall, if they draw probably about 30 up


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: fuck off


:lol: Taking a leaf from your book.


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: Taking a leaf from your book.


Is that genuine?


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Is that genuine?


According to this site

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290137.-2207520000.1387751100.&type=3&theater


----------



## Noonaldinho

Although Charlie Adam 9-1 Ramsey 10-1 look like strange odds


----------



## nufc_jay

Ah


----------



## nufc_jay

Well Ramsey's 12's with William Hill


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Well Ramsey's 12's with William Hill


Maybe then :think.

Don't tell this lad he'll be distraught.


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Libertarian

I wonder if you could walk into a bookie and ask them if they'll allow you to cash out?

I'd sell that betting slip for ten grand.

Saying that you'd then be devastated if it did come in and you'd just 'lost' the best part of £1/2m :-(


----------



## Crean

You Kipper said:


> I wonder if you could walk into a bookie and ask them if they'll allow you to cash out?
> 
> I'd sell that betting slip for ten grand.
> 
> Saying that you'd then be devastated if it did come in and you'd just 'lost' the best part of £1/2m :-(


That would be a tough decision.

I hope Ramsey scores first for the guy tonight.


----------



## Hook!

my dad has stuck a tenner on mertesacker to score anytime and arsenal 3-1
returns 960


----------



## Crean

Hook! said:


> my dad has stuck a tenner on mertesacker to score anytime and arsenal 3-1
> returns 960


That is a bit out there...


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> That is a bit out there...


yeah he's not all that bothered by a tenner, unlike me...


----------



## Markyboy86

Bet looks photoshopped to me, not familiar with the bookie its with either and i have accounts with nearly every bookie, aint used betfred in a while so its maybe them?


----------



## nufc_jay

Mertesaker anytime @ 12/1 - Fiver

Ivanovic last @ 20/1 - Fiver

Ramsey anytime @ 5/1 - £20


Printing money


----------



## nufc_jay

Both teams to score and Chelsea win - 5/1

Lump on


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Both teams to score and Chelsea win - 5/1
> 
> Lump on


amazing odds


----------



## Dinamita85

Bet 365 doin there free bet offer...if arsenal or chelsea win I win 17....if they draw Win 70....happy days


----------



## Hook!

tidy 36 quid win tonight


----------



## Libertarian

I managed £31 on the darts.

If I could just manage a steady £30 three times a week, it would cover my council tax, water, gas, electric, phone, TV licence and Sky... and leave change.

Plenty of direct debits taken care of :deal


----------



## Hook!

it is very easy to make money on in game basketball betting


----------



## Markyboy86

@Crean any news on Mad Brian? Can't check entries on racingpost website


----------



## Crean

Markyboy86 said:


> @Crean any news on Mad Brian? Can't check entries on racingpost website


Unfortunately it looks like he won't be running the pp chase now.

Fuck.


----------



## Markyboy86

Yeah I seen that, it entered anywhere else over the next week?


----------



## Crean

Topaz novices chase.


----------



## Markyboy86

When's that bro?


----------



## Hook!

who's on the footy today lads?


----------



## GPater

Some decent races today

2.00 at Leoperstown should be a good one, I fancy Hurricane Fly there. Im sticking on a lucky 15 like

1.15 - Doncaster - Midnight Oscar (Tough race but this horse hasnt run that much and I fancy it to do the business)
2.00 - Leoperstown - Hurricane Fly
2.35 - Leop - Upsie
2.45 - Kelso - Abby Story 
3.05 - Leop - Morning Assembly

sticking a tenner on so 0.66 unit stake and pays back at £233 I think its fairly solid like. Won £35 on football last night so using that.

Still have a few coupons on too

Newcastle vs *Arsenal*
Norwich vs *MAn Utd* - won
Barnsley vs *Derby*
*Coventry* vs Oldham
*Aberdeen* vs Ross County
*St Mirren* vs Hearts

£2 returns £43 so Im quietly hopeful about it

Had 3 draws as well but cant find it

was Villa vs Swansea, Everton vs Southhampton, Liverpool vs Chelsea

thats a £1 paying £33


----------



## GPater

ive lost my 3 draws slips, better not come in


----------



## Dinamita85

GPater said:


> Some decent races today
> 
> 2.00 at Leoperstown should be a good one, I fancy Hurricane Fly there. Im sticking on a lucky 15 like
> 
> 1.15 - Doncaster - Midnight Oscar (Tough race but this horse hasnt run that much and I fancy it to do the business)
> 2.00 - Leoperstown - Hurricane Fly
> 2.35 - Leop - Upsie
> 2.45 - Kelso - Abby Story
> 3.05 - Leop - Morning Assembly
> 
> sticking a tenner on so 0.66 unit stake and pays back at £233 I think its fairly solid like. Won £35 on football last night so using that.
> 
> Still have a few coupons on too
> 
> Newcastle vs *Arsenal*
> Norwich vs *MAn Utd* - won
> Barnsley vs *Derby*
> *Coventry* vs Oldham
> *Aberdeen* vs Ross County
> *St Mirren* vs Hearts
> 
> £2 returns £43 so Im quietly hopeful about it
> 
> Had 3 draws as well but cant find it
> 
> was Villa vs Swansea, Everton vs Southhampton, Liverpool vs Chelsea
> 
> thats a £1 paying £33


Hate to be bearer of bad news but youve made a classice schoolboy error here lad.

as one of oldhams 4 remaining fans i can tell you honestly that you never bet on them.....or against them , just pick another game haha


----------



## GPater

Dinamita85 said:


> Hate to be bearer of bad news but youve made a classice schoolboy error here lad.
> 
> as one of oldhams 4 remaining fans i can tell you honestly that you never bet on them.....or against them , just pick another game haha


:lol:, not one of them bastards. Nottm Forest and Hartlepool are 2 of those teams as well.

Derby should win though, if they let me down Ill hold you responsible :lol:


----------



## Dinamita85

GPater said:


> :lol:, not one of them bastards. Nottm Forest and Hartlepool are 2 of those teams as well.
> 
> Derby should win though, if they let me down Ill hold you responsible :lol:


haha fair enough..i'll just steer clear of the betting thread for abit.... no point bringing my bad hoodoo on the rest of ya.

oh n stay away from spurs....them cunts cost me 14 grand 4 month back... ill never forgive them


----------



## GPater

aye Spurs are a pain in the arse. Chelsea have lost me a wee bit this season, but I cant complain made alot of money off them over the last 2-3 seasons.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I had Sunderland, Villa and Fulham to Draw yesterday :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hurricane Fly today!14.00 Leopardstown about 6/4

edit: only just seen you tip it @GPater , I have gone £30 on it. A mate who's into his horses has gone £300!


----------



## GPater

Yeah man Hurricane Fly is a favrouite of mine, hope he does well today like. Got him in my lucky 31. not a formality today though


----------



## GPater

@Noonaldinho

Thats mad like, Ive just put it in my lucky 31 like, nae good enough odds for me to justify lumping cash on it, cause Im pretty skint just now. Hurricane Fly vs Tornado is some of the best racing you will see, but Tornado isnt racing today. Aye but Hurricane Fly is one of the best horses going aout today IMO


----------



## GPater

Midnight Oscar got beat there, was fancying him to win like, not to be. Just hoping for the rest like to cover some cash


----------



## GPater

only winner was Hurricane Fly, shocking 3 2nds though


----------



## craigseventy

Need Liverpool for a 10/1 not looking good


----------



## nufc_jay

Done my bollocks yesterday. Done my absolute bollocks.


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Done my bollocks yesterday. Done my absolute bollocks.


what? :lol:


----------



## Dinamita85

Think I need to bet on horses more often...bet 3 quid on 2 races n told the Mrs to shout out colours....Won 30 so far ha


----------



## Hook!

lots of bets on today 
a few lost already as i liked the odds on swansea city draw


----------



## nufc_jay

Got Adebayor anytime and Spurs at 10/1 ... 2 mins left..


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Got Adebayor anytime and Spurs at 10/1 ... 2 mins left..


stake?


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> stake?


Only a fiver :lol: I'll be lumping it all on the darts tonight - a 9 darts finish at anytime is 6/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Or... a tempting 11/10 is MVG to get highest checkout, most 180's and win match


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Only a fiver :lol: I'll be lumping it all on the darts tonight - a 9 darts finish at anytime is 6/1


still a handy return!
tell me where to put my money on the darts tonight, I know fuck all about it


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> still a handy return!
> tell me where to put my money on the darts tonight, I know fuck all about it


You may as well back MVG, he is going to win, that's a simple fact. Score betting is always interesting but I like the idea of a little bit on a 9 dart finish to keep it interesting throughout the match then either lump on MVG getting the highest checkout, most 180's and winning at 11/10 (basically double your money) or another interesting one is MVG to win with 100 or more 3 dart average and a 50% or more checkout average, paying 3/1 in most places


----------



## nufc_jay

I also think MVG will win 7-3 at 9/2


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> You may as well back MVG, he is going to win, that's a simple fact. Score betting is always interesting but I like the idea of a little bit on a 9 dart finish to keep it interesting throughout the match then either lump on MVG getting the highest checkout, most 180's and winning at 11/10 (basically double your money) or another interesting one is MVG to win with 100 or more 3 dart average and a 50% or more checkout average, paying 3/1 in most places


cheers mate
I'm getting 50 quid tomorrow so i can afford to lose a bit :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> cheers mate
> I'm getting 50 quid tomorrow so i can afford to lose a bit :lol:


:lol: well if you back MVG to in - you shouldn't lose. If you back him to get the highest check out and/or the mot 180's.. you_ shouldn't _lose.. why not combine the 3 :conf


----------



## Hook!

jeez this guy is a huge favourite 
is there anyway to accy the diff markets in darts?


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> jeez this guy is a huge favourite
> is there anyway to accy the diff markets in darts?


Yeah but for a reason. I'm not sure, probably depends on the bookie


----------



## Hook!

stuck 25 on MVG to win the match
stuck 15 on highest checkout 
should be just under 15 profit


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah but for a reason. I'm not sure, probably depends on the bookie


reckon i should put the amount i'm set to win on MVG to win match on this? http://gyazo.com/a314f711982599bbb0e26b66c28ba01d


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> reckon i should put the amount i'm set to win on MVG to win match on this? http://gyazo.com/a314f711982599bbb0e26b66c28ba01d


That's decent considering William Hill are only offering 6/1


----------



## Noonaldinho

Paddy Power offering 10's on a MVG 9 Darter


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> That's decent considering William Hill are only offering 6/1


sweet i'll stick the MVG to win match _profit_ on it
then the highest checkout should keep me in profit if that doesn't come in


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> Paddy Power offering 10's on a MVG 9 Darter


Hills are offering 10's on that but shitty 6's on any of them to do it.


----------



## Hook!

i don't really understand darts
will standby for updates on here whilst i watch it :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hook! said:


> i don't really understand darts
> will standby for updates on here whilst i watch it :lol:


:lol:

Its pretty straightforward....


----------



## Hook!

didn't realise the entrances in darts were like this 
like the boxing! :lol:


----------



## Hook!

holy fuck at those ladbrokes birds :hey


----------



## nufc_jay

Darts birds are fit


----------



## Noonaldinho

MVG is relentless


----------



## Hook!

enjoying this!


----------



## Hook!

how does highest checkout work?


----------



## Hook!

the inplay markets on this are tasty


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> how does highest checkout work?


Person with the highest checkout wins....


----------



## Hook!

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> Its pretty straightforward....


realising this now hahahaha


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Person with the highest checkout wins....


yeah i worked that out :lol:
realised what the terms mean now


----------



## nufc_jay

Love ghe inplay

Just threw a fiver on the checkout in the 3rd leg of this set to be higher than 40


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Love ghe inplay
> 
> Just threw a fiver on the checkout in the 3rd leg of this set to be higher than 40


thought i put 3 quid on the 3-0 in the past leg but apparently i didn't
i'm sure i did :lol:
fuck you 365


----------



## Hook!

3 quid on another 3-0
returns 13.30


----------



## nufc_jay

I won my fiver back with MVG breaking him


----------



## nufc_jay

This is going to be a rape, lump on the 7-0 now whilst you still can


----------



## Noonaldinho

mvf -5.5 is still 3/1


----------



## Hook!

ez money


----------



## nufc_jay

Just keep betting on MVG to break him, it's printing money!! :lol:


----------



## Hook!

put 8 quid of the 10 i won on 7-0


----------



## nufc_jay

You can still get 12/1 on Wright if you fancy it :lol:


----------



## Hook!

3 quid on another 3-0
returns 14.50


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> You can still get 12/1 on Wright if you fancy it :lol:


20 over here hahah


----------



## nufc_jay

Don't like how close Wright keeps getting to a massive finish :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho

Remember when MVG let Webster back in.....


----------



## nufc_jay

Shush now... I've bet my bollocks on MVG


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Shush now... I've bet my bollocks on MVG


Can't see him losing, but he tends to go off the boil midway through a match


----------



## nufc_jay

Fuck sake, stupid fucking cunt will take the 180 count and the highest check out now


----------



## Hook!

was gonna cover myself by going on the 7-1 too......


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: harsh


----------



## Hook!

MVG needs to get us a higher checkout than 130 now doesn't he?


----------



## Hook!

2 quid on 3-1


----------



## nufc_jay

You can still get 6/1 on a tie for the 180's


----------



## Noonaldinho

:fire


----------



## Hook!

what a prick!


----------



## nufc_jay

MVG's the John fucking Terry of darts, fucking bottle job


----------



## nufc_jay

Desperately need a big checkout from MVG


----------



## Noonaldinho

Paddy Power refunding all in play bets if final checkout is over 100


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking PP


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok I'm fucked here, just got the 7-2 to rely on, MVG has gone to utter pot


----------



## Hook!

put a fiver on 7-2
returns 27.50


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hook! said:


> put a fiver on 7-2
> returns 27.50


I'd want better odds on how its been going last 15mins


----------



## Hook!

would loooove the 7-2 to come in


----------



## nufc_jay

I'm switching off. I want that useless fat bald cunt to die


----------



## Hook!

getting edgy!


----------



## nufc_jay

COME ON!!!!

Thought the 7-2 was fucked then


----------



## Hook!

Thank fuck!


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> COME ON!!!!
> 
> Thought the 7-2 was fucked then


so did i fucking hell!


----------



## nufc_jay

Gripping stuff!

Unless MVG gets his head together and smashes our a big checkout my biggun is fucked. I think the highest checkout so far is 130 from Wright


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Gripping stuff!
> 
> Unless MVG gets his head together and smashes our a big checkout my biggun is fucked. I think the highest checkout so far is 130 from Wright


yeah i think it's 130
would love a cunting 9 darter 
how much you have on the checkout?


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> yeah i think it's 130
> would love a cunting 9 darter
> how much you have on the checkout?


I've got MVG to win, get the most 180's and the highest checkout. Right now he's on course for 2 out of 3 of those.

So I think I'm hoping for a 9 darter (pref by MVG) and the 7-2


----------



## nufc_jay

Ridiculous darts


----------



## nufc_jay

MVG looks in beast mode now


----------



## nufc_jay

Nervous much now.... thought he'd fucked that then with the D9


----------



## Hook!

loving this 
good luck nuff


----------



## Hook!

jesus this is ridiculously entertaining and nerve racking


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hook! said:


> loving this
> good luck nuff


You sussed how it works now. Next Bull wins


----------



## Hook!

don't think we're getting the checkout


----------



## Hook!

Noonaldinho said:


> You sussed how it works now. Next Bull wins


it's great!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hook! said:


> it's great!


It is! Love the darts, this is the best tourney of the year.


----------



## nufc_jay

MVG couldn't finish a sandwich


----------



## nufc_jay

He'll get fucking broken here and fuck it all up. Hope he hits black ice on the way home. Cunt.


----------



## Hook!

he's doing the 180 now with ease


----------



## Hook!

fuck sake need the 7-2


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> he's doing the 180 now with ease


That's all well and good, he fucking had that in the bag but the cunt can't hit a fucking double to save his life


----------



## Noonaldinho

:yikes


----------



## nufc_jay

How did this fat useless cunt get this far, he's fucking shit at darts - fact


----------



## Hook!

cunt.


----------



## nufc_jay

9/1 for wright now - lump on


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> How did this fat useless cunt get this far, he's fucking shit at darts - fact


:lol:

Or you're a shite tipster :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> 9/1 for wright now - lump on


:verysad


----------



## nufc_jay

I've lumped on Wright


----------



## Hook!

put a tenner on 7-3


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> I've lumped on Wright


How much is 'lumped on'?


----------



## nufc_jay

Not saying



Fucking MVG missed that D14 and that would have won me 70 odd quid - fat spastic


----------



## Hook!

so close to the checkout ffs


----------



## Hook!

i'm getting cunted here


----------



## Hook!

need the checkout to breakeven


----------



## nufc_jay

Which checkout?


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Which checkout?


MVG highest checkout


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> MVG highest checkout


Ah yeah same here. Unfortunately he's in 'shit' mode


----------



## nufc_jay

This is it now, MVG will sew this up here


----------



## nufc_jay

He didn't deserve that he was fucking awful


----------



## Hook!

30 quid loss overall
at least he didn't completely balls it up!


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah I guess I technically only lost the £20 I started the day with but I was up to £55 after the footie then spunked it on that walking tumour


----------



## Hook!

time to jump on basketball in game
usually make a profit on that, even though i know fuck all about it :lol:


----------



## Hook!

fuck all games on


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> fuck all games on


NCAA Womens :conf


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> NCAA Womens :conf


hahhaa
i usually make money on that kinda shit


----------



## Crean

I know its a long time away, but my double for Cheltenham is:

Annie Power (World Hurdle)
The New One (Champion Hurdle)

Double of 30/1

Has a good shot imo.


----------



## Hook!

staked 65 on the darts
was left with 30
then went to basketball and tennis inplay and turned it into 71
happy days!


----------



## Hook!

4/1 on ronaldo to score first and madrid to win
tempted


----------



## Hook!

relieved to make my money back on the in games last night
tennis and basketball in game markets are lovely


----------



## Hook!

4/6 on ronaldo at any time


----------



## Hook!

I've got a score on madrid to win at 10/11- returns 38
I've also got 15 on Ronaldo to score anytime at 4/6- returns 25


----------



## Wallet

You're worse than teeto with all this spam.


----------



## Noonaldinho

A ref would stop this, 5 unanswered posts


----------



## Hook!

k


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> A ref would stop this, 5 unanswered posts


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> This is going to be a rape, lump on the 7-0 now whilst you still can





Hook! said:


> ez money





nufc_jay said:


> Just keep betting on MVG to break him, it's printing money!! :lol:





nufc_jay said:


> You can still get 12/1 on Wright if you fancy it :lol:





nufc_jay said:


> Don't like how close Wright keeps getting to a massive finish :-(





Noonaldinho said:


> Remember when MVG let Webster back in.....





nufc_jay said:


> Shush now... I've bet my bollocks on MVG





nufc_jay said:


> MVG's the John fucking Terry of darts, fucking bottle job





nufc_jay said:


> MVG looks in beast mode now





Hook! said:


> loving this
> good luck nuff





Hook! said:


> jesus this is ridiculously entertaining and nerve racking





nufc_jay said:


> MVG couldn't finish a sandwich





nufc_jay said:


> How did this fat useless cunt get this far, he's fucking shit at darts - fact





nufc_jay said:


> 9/1 for wright now - lump on





nufc_jay said:


> I've lumped on Wright





nufc_jay said:


> This is it now, MVG will sew this up here


The emotions of Nuff on New Years Day.


----------



## nufc_jay

no


----------



## Hook!

backed madrid clean sheet 60 mins in so now I move onto just shy of £85 booooooooom


----------



## nufc_jay

Got 2-2 in the derby tonight and also Hamill anytime


----------



## Hook!

made a nice amount on nadal 2-0
still in profit from the 60 I put on so happy days


----------



## Markyboy86

hook are you acs?


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> hook are you acs?


Acs?


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Acs?


Poster that posted on the other site then briefly on here but i think he got banned as i see his posts have been deleted on old threads that have been bumped, was something like A/C/S. Same posting styles and im sure he liked Rigo too


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Poster that posted on the other site then briefly on here but i think he got banned as i see his posts have been deleted on old threads that have been bumped, was something like A/C/S. Same posting styles and im sure he liked Rigo too


Wallet style detective work.


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> Wallet style detective work.


Hardly on a @Wallet level haha


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> hook are you acs?


eh?


----------



## Hook!

nah I don't really know who acs is


----------



## Wallet

Hook! said:


> nah I don't really know who acs is


He was a mong who used to post on the ESB betting thread. You appear to have assumed his role.


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> He was a mong who used to post on the ESB betting thread. You appear to have assumed his role.


sweet


----------



## GPater

6-1 at Willhill on an all south american Final in the world cup

Decent price IMO

Also 4-7 for Mata to stay at Chelski this window


----------



## Markyboy86

Coupons were shit today. Done Harms, Meany, Michael and De Graaf at just over 5/1 in the darts. Had a few NFL bets for the playoffs starting tonight, went with over 46 points in the [email protected] game, Philly 4/5 to beat New Orleans, San Diego+6.5 1/1 @ Cincinatti and Green Bay 5/4 to beat the 49ers, weather has played a significant factor this weekend in the Philly and Green Bay games, i would expect the home teams to come out on top in the freezing weather against a team that cant play outside their dome and dont travel well at all (New Orleans) and the frozen tundra in Green Bay against a traditional hot weather team like San Fran, although that is a real close game. Had a bit of fun with 1st td scorers too with Lacy 8/1 (Green Bay) Charles 7/1 (KC) and McCoy 7/1 (Philly) all are running backs, which i always prefer to wide recievers, as they traditionally shoulder the load on the ground whereas when they air the ball about its flung to numerous players. Looking forward to tonights games.


----------



## Scotty

I had been saying I didn't want Khan to get Floyd but I have changed my tune.

Floyd Mayweather Jr by KO/TKO over Amir Khan 5/6 at paddy power


----------



## nufc_jay

FA Cup betting sucks

Juve Roma later


----------



## Brickfists

nufc_jay said:


> FA Cup betting sucks
> 
> Juve Roma later


Yes it does, United let me down on a big Accy, cunts. Never backing them again.

What you doing on Juve/Roma ? Fancy the draw myself.


----------



## nufc_jay

Brickfists said:


> Yes it does, United let me down on a big Accy, cunts. Never backing them again.
> 
> What you doing on Juve/Roma ? Fancy the draw myself.


It's a tricky one, Juve are superb at home this season, I fancy them nicking it 1-0 at 7/1 with your money back if it finished 0-0

Neither team conceeds goals either


----------



## Brickfists

nufc_jay said:


> It's a tricky one, Juve are superb at home this season, *I fancy them nicking it 1-0 at 7/1 with your money back if it finished 0-0*
> 
> Neither team conceeds goals either


Which Bookmaker is that with ?

That's why i like the draw, Juve are great at home but Roma are great on the road going 5-3-0 and as you said neither concede goals, i think 11/4 on the draw is smashing value.


----------



## nufc_jay

Brickfists said:


> Which Bookmaker is that with ?


William Hill

I fancy Juve to win and Tevez to score but that's only 2/1 so maybe back Tevez to get 2 or more at 9/2 although Roma have a rock solid defence.


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok, I've lumped on Tevez anytime and Juve win


----------



## Hook!

was just about to chuck a fiver on 0-0 at 9/1 then juve scored
thank fuck for that!


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> was just about to chuck a fiver on 0-0 at 9/1 then juve scored
> thank fuck for that!


A bit of luck!


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> A bit of luck!


yeah!
hmmmm think im gonna leave this game alone


----------



## nufc_jay

Just bet on Juve :conf They were nailed on I just threw in Tevez as he's prolific this season


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Just bet on Juve :conf They were nailed on I just threw in Tevez as he's prolific this season


just put 15 on juve to win and 2 quid on 3-0


----------



## Hook!

i put a fiver on no second goal in the athletico sociedad game as there has only been 3 shots on target in 77 mins


----------



## Hook!

Hook! said:


> i put a fiver on no second goal in the athletico sociedad game as there has only been 3 shots on target in 77 mins


fuck sake second for real on the break in the last min


----------



## Hook!

tevez subbed @nufc_jay gutted mate


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> tevez subbed @nufc_jay gutted mate


Yeah just saw that, not happy, fucking Argy poofter


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> i put a fiver on no second goal in the athletico sociedad game as there has only been 3 shots on target in 77 mins


What was the score?

I've just put a fiver on the juve game finishing 3-0 and the french game finishing 0-0 double


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> What was the score?
> 
> I've just put a fiver on the juve game finishing 3-0 and the french game finishing 0-0 double


2-0
roma with 2 reds in 2 mins!
my 2 quid on 3-0 returns 17
think juve might get another one though


----------



## Hook!

put 1 quid on juve 5-0 at 8/1
sorta like a cover


----------



## Brickfists

Well fuck that anyway, onto the NFL.

I fancy the Packers to cause the upset over the 49ers tonight. The Packers are at home and this match is set to be one of the coldest ever, i don't think the lads from sunny San Fran will like it that much. Rodgers to Cobb all night for the win.


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Well fuck that anyway, onto the NFL.
> 
> I fancy the Packers to cause the upset over the 49ers tonight. The Packers are at home and this match is set to be one of the coldest ever, i don't think the lads from sunny San Fran will like it that much. Rodgers to Cobb all night for the win.


i've never bet on NFL myself, don't have a clue about it haha
just footy boxing basketball and tennis


----------



## Hook!

yesss! 3-0
juve to win 15 into 19.28
and juve 3-0 2 into 17

ez money


----------



## nufc_jay

Nice one.

Tevez going off cost me £10 but then that fiver score double came in and won me £50


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Tevez going off cost me £10 but then that fiver score double came in and won me £50


lovely jubbly


----------



## Brickfists

Hook! said:


> i've never bet on NFL myself, don't have a clue about it haha
> just footy boxing basketball and tennis


I just got into it myself like, good game. I do the Basketball as well, will be having a bet on Toronto @ Miami later


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> I just got into it myself like, good game. I do the Basketball as well, will be having a bet on Toronto @ Miami later


i love in play basketball
my favourite


----------



## Hook!

laid a fiver on 
heat 
pacers
warriors
nuggets 
mavericks 
thunder 
returns 38


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/f616f4b063ecfefd5a24784cbf5c279b gone for this too
saving the rest for in play

edit: small win here http://gyazo.com/eacfb1b3190f6956a202cbe06e9b343f

edit: more wins http://gyazo.com/f22684ffbdc8d8947dbad5fd6e67c5c1


----------



## nufc_jay

Big one here...

Napoli vs Sampdoria - *Napoli*
AC Milan vs Atalanta - *AC Milan*
Parma vs Torino - *Parma*
Lazio vs Inter - *Draw*
Real Madrid vs Celta Vigo - *Real Madrid*
Rayo Vallecano vs Villareal - *Draw*
Shrewsbury vs Leyton Orient - *Leyton Orient*
Sunderland vs Man Utd - *Man Utd *
Valencia vs Atletico Madrid - *Atletico Madrid*
Man City vs West Ham - *Man City*

£1.15 = £435.83


----------



## Hook!

I got a few bets on today
backed Napoli to win on the inplay as part of a few accys


----------



## Carlton Cole

Noonaldinho said:


> If enough people back man utd handicap they have to have Carlton Cole in their team.


You fucking what?


----------



## nufc_jay

Carlton Cole said:


> You fucking what?


:lol: lulz


----------



## Carlton Cole




----------



## Crean

@nufc_jay

I think villareal will beat rayo vallecano quite easily.

Vallecano leak a lot of goals and score very few.

Villareal have one of the best goalscoring records in the league this year.

2-0 villareal


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> @nufc_jay
> 
> I think villareal will beat rayo vallecano quite easily.
> 
> Vallecano leak a lot of goals and score very few.
> 
> Villareal have one of the best goalscoring records in the league this year.
> 
> 2-0 villareal


yep, I agree
I've backed them with the villareal to win and +2.5 match goals double in a few accys
and outright 
rayo are fairly wank
considering the odds i was quite tempted to chuck a score on villareal but I haven't


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah I don't expect an accy of this size to win :-(

That said, Napoli won this morning and AC and Parma are both winning currently :happy


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: fucks sake I put that accy on without checking the league table atsch

I might lump the fuck on Villareal tonight now, they're 6/5 with WillHill which looks massive!


----------



## Crean

Yeah, it looks good so far for u.

The Lazio game has draw written all over it too.


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: fucks sake I put that accy on without checking the league table atsch
> 
> I might lump the fuck on Villareal tonight now, they're 6/5 with WillHill which looks massive!


vallecano have conceded 40 goals this season. 4 more than any other team. 
They also have scored fuck all.

Villareal have one of the better defensive records and are up there in the top 6 with goals scored.


----------



## nufc_jay

Think I'll cash in if all goes well before the later game then, didn't realise Vallecano were so pony


----------



## Crean

All this talk and vallecano will probably get the draw.


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: fucks sake I put that accy on without checking the league table atsch
> 
> I might lump the fuck on Villareal tonight now, they're 6/5 with WillHill which looks massive!


I'm real tempted
1/1 on 365


----------



## nufc_jay

It should be free money..... _should_


----------



## Crean

Fuck it, I'm putting a score on villareal.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Fuck it, I'm putting a score on villareal.


Make it a ton, easy money


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Make it a ton, easy money


ha ha fuck that.

Bet what you can afford to lose. Or what won't annoy you if you lose.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> ha ha fuck that.
> 
> Bet what you can afford to lose. Or what won't annoy you if you lose.


A quid it is then. Fucking Christmas.


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> A quid it is then. Fucking Christmas.


:rofl


----------



## Hook!

can get 5/1 on Villareal to win both halves like
and 1/2 on villareal to win EITHER half!


----------



## Crean

Lets not get greedy here..


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Lets not get greedy here..


hahaha
tempted to go 
10 on Villareal to win either half at 1/2
5 on V to win both halves at 5/1
10 on Villareal to win outright at 1/1

would be an overall profit of 40 quid


----------



## Brickfists

Hook! said:


> laid a fiver on
> heat
> pacers
> warriors
> nuggets
> mavericks
> thunder
> returns 38


Fucking Mavericks man, cunts cost me as well on a big Accy with Warriors, Pacers, OKC, Nuggets & Toronto +6. Woulda been a big payout too.


----------



## Brickfists

Lazio/Inter, Draw
Madrid/Vigo No BTTS
Villareal win

4/1


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Fucking Mavericks man, cunts cost me as well on a big Accy with Warriors, Pacers, OKC, Nuggets & Toronto +6. Woulda been a big payout too.


they were woeful in the first half


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just gone Inter Draw no bet at evens in play.


----------



## Hook!

I seem to be in form at the moment it better continue tonight!


----------



## nufc_jay

Looks like it could be fucking Real that fucking fuck me!


----------



## Hook!

I want an Inter win
please inter!


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> I want an Inter win
> please inter!


:nono


----------



## nufc_jay

Which one of you fuckers bet heavy on Villareal?! They're into evens now!!!!


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking Inter can suck my fucking raggity cock


----------



## nufc_jay

It's always fucking Klose that fucking fucks me the polish war child cunt


----------



## Crean

Still time for the equaliser


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Which one of you fuckers bet heavy on Villareal?! They're into evens now!!!!


has been that way all day on 365!


----------



## nufc_jay

:-(


----------



## Crean

Final whistle, fuck u Lazio.

All down to villareal, they better win or else I'm 40 euro in the hole today.


----------



## Hook!

stuck 20 on Villarreal- returns 38.18
&7 on them to win both halves- returns 42


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Final whistle, fuck u Lazio.
> 
> All down to villareal, they better win or else I'm 40 euro in the hole today.


They'll walk it. I'm on full fucking tilt now


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> They'll walk it. I'm on full fucking tilt now


as in the poker website?

Or do u just mean that ur going full tilt on villareal?


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> as in the poker website?
> 
> Or do u just mean that ur going full tilt on villareal?


The latter.

Miroslave Klose buried me on the river and now I'm on tilt


----------



## Hook!

A Villarreal win and I just about breakeven for the day, if they win both halves I'm laughing


----------



## Crean

Is it on sky? Might watch it if it is.


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Is it on sky? Might watch it if it is.


should be!


----------



## Brickfists

Villareal 10/11 now on bet365. 

Doing them and Dustin Johnson in the golf.


----------



## Brickfists

Crean said:


> Is it on sky? Might watch it if it is.





Hook! said:


> should be!


Not on the box, might be a Spanish stream somewhere


----------



## Crean

To rub salt in the wounds Madrid eventually won 3-0, which would of been good for my Madrid -2 in my accy if Lazio hadn't of scored that goal...villareal win was the third segment to that accy.

Although i have done villareal win separately too.


----------



## Hook!

you can get 23/10 on V to win now...


----------



## nufc_jay

Really?? Stilll evs with will hill


----------



## Hook!

rayo on top...


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Really?? Stilll evs with will hill


yep
13/10 now


----------



## Hook!

YESS!!!!! 0-1
2 now
ez money


----------



## Crean

Easy money.

Their defence is leakier then nuffs mums vag.


----------



## nufc_jay

This one was nailed on :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Wait, what?


----------



## Hook!

I put 25 quid on yesterday so I only need the V win for 15 quid profit 
if they won both halves I'd be looking at 65-70 prof and another 9 if they win to 0


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Wait, what?


:rofl

Sorry, joke...


----------



## Hook!

rayo have hit the woodwork twice! we're in luck boys


----------



## Crean

3-0 vallecanno are so shit.

The man utd of LA liga


----------



## Brickfists

3-0 great stuff.

Now just need Dustin Johnson to do the biz.


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> 3-0 vallecanno are so shit.
> 
> The man utd of LA liga


they've had as many chances as Villarreal hahaha


----------



## Crean

I haven't been watching to be fair.

This show on channel 4 is fucking mad.


----------



## nufc_jay

Thinking of cashing in now, I'm on for a return of £40, they're offering me £36.56 now but it gives me play money for the 2nd half without bothering to deposit


----------



## nufc_jay

5-0 is 11/1, 6-0 is 33/1..!


----------



## Crean

Vallecano to score next maybe?


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> 5-0 is 11/1, 6-0 is 33/1..!


http://gyazo.com/728e37089cc918791cc1d07676a278a6 haha


----------



## Hook!

4-0 yes!
both halves bet should come in!!


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> http://gyazo.com/728e37089cc918791cc1d07676a278a6 haha


Nice!

I've just stuck a couple of quid at 15's on 6-0 and a quid at 40/1 on 7-0!


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've just stuck a couple of quid at 15's on 6-0 and a quid at 40/1 on 7-0!


i'm quids in i think... _think_
tasty odds on scores ive found, that's how i won a nice amount on juve
can even cover yourself if on similar scores with ease sometimes


----------



## Hook!

5-0!
time to cash in on the outright and bet on scores maybe hahaha


----------



## Hook!

5-1 jeeez


----------



## nufc_jay

Fuckers! Can't trust these dumb fucking spaniards


----------



## Hook!

quid on 7-2 
23's

quid on 7-1 at 16's too


----------



## nufc_jay

I went 7-1 16's


----------



## Hook!

Nooooo pen
this is gnna fuck me


----------



## Hook!

win both halves bet is fucked now...
still profit but cunt off


----------



## Hook!

uche is a fucking stupid cunt


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Hook!

why the cunt is he scissor kicking in his own box


----------



## Hook!

ON FIRE!
http://gyazo.com/cb834886ab6c513df95fff98204fa6f9
i've turned 25 into 113 now


----------



## Hook!

into 134 now http://gyazo.com/f4a06a1d13f3b498c81ad7602c8d3270
167 too easy http://gyazo.com/1e2959b187a0c4662187c3debc5e47b9
ending the night on 145


----------



## nufc_jay

Looks like you had a good night! Now put the lot on Sunderland :deal


----------



## nufc_jay

Valencia vs Atletico Madrid - Atletico are 23/20 at the moment.. Could be another situation like last night..


----------



## nufc_jay

Utd to beat Sunderland
Orient to beat Shrews
Halifax to beat Salisbury
Cambridge to beat Braintree
Alfreton to beat Lincoln

£1.00 returns £58.27


----------



## 084

Athletico Madrid & Man Utd double 5/2


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Looks like you had a good night! Now put the lot on Sunderland :deal


indeed i did!
ahhahahhaa


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Valencia vs Atletico Madrid - Atletico are 23/20 at the moment.. Could be another situation like last night..


i like the look of that
thing is
valencia ALWAYS cunt me


----------



## Hook!

this shit is too easy i swear http://gyazo.com/c0cab328510379b98beb65cca908add3


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> this shit is too easy i swear http://gyazo.com/c0cab328510379b98beb65cca908add3


Careful though, betting those lumps is the quickest way to undo all the luck....


----------



## nufc_jay

Orient are a massive price tonight and they'll tonk Shrewbury


----------



## nufc_jay

LP said:


> Athletico Madrid & Man Utd double 5/2


I don't trust Utd in a cup competition :nono


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Careful though, betting those lumps is the quickest way to undo all the luck....


won 8 in a row last night :lol:
sucha pro at inplay basketball betting


----------



## Hook!

might tweet eddie hearn and ask him if it's worth putting a score on orient :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Do it


----------



## Hook!

i reckon valencia could throw a spanner in the works
athletico will have half an eye on saturday against barca and valencia nearly got a point off madrid


----------



## Crean

That Valencia/Atletico game is risky.

Im gonna have it in a double as Draw no Bet, double it with Utd -1.

Some chump change of 4 euro to win back 20.

Nothing else catches my eye tni. I don't know much about lower league football.


----------



## nufc_jay

You guys do scores?

Utd win 2-1 and Valencia Atletico finish 1-1 is 60/1 :lol:

It's always a good one because, as long as you bet goals so it doesn't get fucked by an early goal if you go 0-0, you'll always have a sexy cashout option


----------



## Hook!

accidentally stuck 60 quid on a bet i thought i was putting 12 on?!!?! wtf


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> You guys do scores?
> 
> Utd win 2-1 and Valencia Atletico finish 1-1 is 60/1 :lol:
> 
> It's always a good one because, as long as you bet goals so it doesn't get fucked by an early goal if you go 0-0, you'll always have a sexy cashout option


sometimes like


----------



## Crean

A boxing bet that has caught my eye, Mike Perez Vs Carlos Takam.

Takam is 3/1 for this fight. I think that's good odds for him to win.

Perez is coming off an absolute war, his defence and head movement is suspect at times.

Takam looks a decent operator, hits hard enough and keeps busy enough in there.

Also, Perez is known to let himself go between fights, and since the last fight it was Christmas time, and an Irish christmas generally consists of a lot of drink and food. I just wonder was Perez tempted at any point over Christmas to relax and indulge? Probably is the answer.

Although Perez should be the favourite, I do think there is value in the odds.


----------



## Crean

I very rarely do correct scores.


----------



## Hook!

the fuck is this all about?! http://gyazo.com/be5984e20beb213a88e78ebe75716b73


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> accidentally stuck 60 quid on a bet i thought i was putting 12 on?!!?! wtf


What bet?


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> What bet?


http://gyazo.com/be5984e20beb213a88e78ebe75716b73


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> http://gyazo.com/be5984e20beb213a88e78ebe75716b73


:stonk


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> :stonk


trying to get it back like


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> trying to get it back like


:lol: Good luck!


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: Good luck!


got it!!
hahahahaha that's so lucky!


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> got it!!
> hahahahaha that's so lucky!


What did they say??


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> What did they say??


''Please note that our rules state "It is the responsibility of the customer to ensure details of their bets are correct. Once bets have been placed and their acceptance confirmed they may not be cancelled or changed by the customer". However, on this occasion I will void your bet as a gesture of goodwill for you now; you can then replace your bet correctly online.''
that was the conclusion after we went through a few details


----------



## nufc_jay

Lucky git


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Lucky git


indeed
now to lump on the united orient double


----------



## Hook!

gotta few bets on but i'm quietly optimistic about this one! http://gyazo.com/0310346a4db5ef433e9a227a90cb4958


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> gotta few bets on but i'm quietly optimistic about this one! http://gyazo.com/0310346a4db5ef433e9a227a90cb4958


I actually like that...


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> I actually like that...


the specials always return well
win to 0
both halves etc
betting on match + total goals double is huge


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> the specials always return well
> win to 0
> both halves etc
> betting on match + total goals double is huge


Will Hill don't seem to offer as many markets :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> gotta few bets on but i'm quietly optimistic about this one! http://gyazo.com/0310346a4db5ef433e9a227a90cb4958


Fucks sake, William Hill only offer 26/1 on that :-(


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Will Hill don't seem to offer as many markets :-(


move over to 365! it's the nuts


----------



## nufc_jay

Anything's better than Will Hill :-(


----------



## Hook!

Bayer won mmmm


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> anything's better than will hill :-(


get out of the leash they have on you!
Before it's too late


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> get out of the leash they have on you!
> Before it's too late


I've won and lost trillions with them over the years :-(


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> I've won and lost trillions with them over the years :-(


it's time...
to move on
THEY'RE USING YOU


----------



## Hook!

what's worrying me is no rooney again


----------



## nufc_jay

I can see Utd losing fairly easily. I'm looking for a 'lump on' bet like last night, as long as the odds are evens or better, I'm happy. But I don't think Utd are the ones.


----------



## nufc_jay

I thought it'd be Alfreton against Lincoln but that league baffles me. They are 3rd and they've lost 11 games. Yes. 11. The team above them in 2nd have only lost 2 yet there's only 3 points between them, it's ridiculous. Lincoln have also lost 11 games yet they are 18th :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok, I've gone for

Shrewsbury vs Leyton Orient - Leyton Orient
Gainsborough vs Altrincham - Altrincham

£20.00 returns £77.00


----------



## nufc_jay

nufc_jay said:


> Utd to beat Sunderland
> Orient to beat Shrews
> Halifax to beat Salisbury
> Cambridge to beat Braintree
> Alfreton to beat Lincoln
> 
> £1.00 returns £58.27


Fucks sake, half of these have been called of because of the fucking weather! I'm now down to:

Utd to beat Sunderland
Orient to beat Shrews
Alfreton to beat Lincoln

And my quid just about returns me a tenner :-(


----------



## Crean

:rofl


----------



## Crean

Save your lump on bet for tmrw.

Bilbao will beat betis.

Ever since I was in Seville in Sept and purchased a betis jersey they have gone on an abysmal run of results.


----------



## Hook!

bilbao will kill betis


----------



## nufc_jay

too late :-(


----------



## Hook!

do fancy united to beat sunderland by a few


----------



## Crean

Ah fuck, didn't know Rooney wasn't playing. Who else scores for united?


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Ah fuck, didn't know Rooney wasn't playing. Who else scores for united?


yeah that's the only worry


----------



## Hook!

welbeck has 3 in 4 :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok, so I'm fucked :-(


----------



## Crean

He still doesnt fill me with confidence.


----------



## Hook!

alfreton losing the cunts


----------



## Hook!

orient at EVS over here nuff


----------



## nufc_jay

23/20 at will hill

I got greedy and doubled :-(


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> 23/20 at will hill
> 
> I got greedy and doubled :-(


with?


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> with?


Altrincham to beat Gainsborough. They went 1-0 down after 3 minutes but just equalized. If that comes in and Orient I win £77


----------



## Crean

Alarm bells alarm bells. John o Shea just swanned over the halfway line and deep into the united half without a challenge. That should tell you all you need to know about uniteds midfield.

Tom cleverley :rofl


----------



## Hook!

my united orient double is a united to qualify one because i forgot it was over 2 legs ffs


----------



## 084

Got Januzaj FGS


----------



## Hook!

have 30 quid on united orient double
but the united one is to qualify so if it does come in it won't be anytime soon! 
tempted to back united at evens


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> have 30 quid on united orient double
> but the united one is to qualify so if it does come in it won't be anytime soon!
> tempted to back united at evens


I wouldn't. I don't trust Utd at all


----------



## Hook!

giggs rocking the bar


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking Gainsborough have scored again, spacky cunts. I'm seriously tempted to take the 8 quid cashout and walk


----------



## Hook!

put 20 on utd
returns 40.99


----------



## nufc_jay

Put £1.00 on Utd win 2-0 and Atletico win 2-1.

Returns £67.50


----------



## Hook!

Orient!!! yess


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> Orient!!! yess


:deal

Fucking Altrincham need to pull their socks up


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> :deal
> 
> Fucking Altrincham need to pull their socks up


i need alfreton... cunts
for my accys anyway 
a draw no bet one and a normal one


----------



## Crean

Missed out on the orient bet, went on to back them only to find them 1-0 up...


----------



## nufc_jay

Gainsborough have scored a fucking 3rd :-(

I'm off to figure out how to tell the missus we can't pay the mortgage this month :-(


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Gainsborough have scored a fucking 3rd :-(
> 
> I'm off to figure out how to tell the missus we can't pay the mortgage this month :-(


oh god
that doesn't sound great


----------



## 084

Fuck off Giggs


----------



## Hook!

LP said:


> Fuck off Giggs


ahh you have januzaj FGS dont ya


----------



## Hook!

fucking united


----------



## Crean

United are woeful. They have 1 player out there, just 1 and the rest are walking around like a pack of spastics.


----------



## nufc_jay

UTD/Atletico double pays 9/1 now...


----------



## Hook!

8/11 on united/draw


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> UTD/Atletico double pays 9/1 now...


i've put a tenner on


----------



## Hook!

really need united to sort it
at least for a draw so they're in good stead for my to qualify bet
but a utd win and im laughing


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> i've put a tenner on


I just don't know if Utd have it in them, they're clueless


----------



## Crean

United wont win this.

They have Danny wellbeck to rely on. Yeah he might nick 1, but he aint getting 2, not sharp enough.

Januzaj is the only one playing.

A draw is all they'll get.


----------



## Hook!

also have utd and athletico coupled with +2.5 total match goals from earlier today


----------



## Hook!

like you say though crean
only players worth their boots are januzaj and rooney, but he isn't there
and maybe carrick maybe


----------



## Crean

I'm telling you. United will need a massive kick up the arse if they are to win this..


----------



## Crean

Carrick is a good player, but he's not a playmaker so its hard for him to look good in this team. The midfielders around him are nothing players.


----------



## nufc_jay

Atletico are resting Villa and Costa.... I fancy a Valencia win now maybe doubled with a utd draw


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Carrick is a good player, but he's not a playmaker so its hard for him to look good in this team. The midfielders around him are nothing players.


agree 
his passing can be quite inventive, sometimes


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Atletico are resting Villa and Costa.... I fancy a Valencia win now maybe doubled with a utd draw


CUNTS! maaaaan
edit: did say they'd have an eye on the barca game


----------



## nufc_jay

I've gone for Valencia win 2-1 @ 11's


----------



## Hook!

VIDIC!


----------



## Crean

Come on united ffs.

They obviously got that kick up the arse and by the look on vidics facE id say it was him doing the shouting.


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Come on united ffs.
> 
> They obviously got that kick up the arse and by the look on vidics facE id say it was him doing the shouting.


He's had a great game today
been a rock


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucks sake I always back Vidic to score :-(


----------



## Crean

Is Costa definitely rested?

My football app has him in the lineup.


----------



## nufc_jay

Aaaaaaan Gainsborough have gone and got a 4th ... I hope someone nukes Altrincham and every cunt in there


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Is Costa definitely rested?
> 
> My football app has him in the lineup.


That's the costa for Valencia


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok no I tell a lie, the little cunts playing. And I just bet on Valencia.

I'm off


----------



## Hook!

alfreton have 1 back!


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Ok no I tell a lie, the little cunts playing. And I just bet on Valencia.
> 
> I'm off


jeeez man!
bad day at the office


----------



## Hook!

de gea's the man!


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Ok no I tell a lie, the little cunts playing. And I just bet on Valencia.
> 
> I'm off


:rofl


----------



## Hook!

pen to sunderland.......


----------



## Hook!

fuck sake
wank decision 
cunt ref


----------



## Crean

That was a dive.

Stupid looking challenge from the retard cleverly, but it was a dive.

Commentators are woeful


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> That was a dive.
> 
> Stupid looking challenge from the retard cleverly, but it was a dive.
> 
> Commentators are woeful


agree with all 3 points


----------



## Crean

Who is the co commentator? He is clueless.


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Who is the co commentator? He is clueless.


fuck knows


----------



## Crean

Ive lumped on Atletico.

I have a problem.


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Ive lumped on Atletico.
> 
> I have a problem.


how much?


----------



## Crean

Hook! said:


> how much?


20 euros, so about 16 pound.


----------



## Hook!

the basketball is gonna have to make me the money again
still in comfortable profit at least


----------



## Wallet

Hook! said:


> the basketball is gonna have to make me the money again
> still in comfortable profit at least


Don't chase your losses.


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> Don't chase your losses.


still in profit mate


----------



## Wallet

Hook! said:


> still in profit mate


I know. I mean whatever you've dropped on this game.


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> I know. I mean whatever you've dropped on this game.


was gonna bet on the basketball regardless like
it's the only think i make consistent profit on


----------



## Hook!

haven't actually lost on this yet
if UTD qualify i get 70 which means a decent profit
if sunderland qualify i get about 30 which means i lose by a tenner or so
thanks to the orient doubles i did


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking Orient :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

I'd lump on the Spanish draw now if I were you


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> I'd lump on the Spanish draw now if I were you


i'll leave it unless i see anything that i really like
saving it for the basketball like
what a blessing in disguise it is that i forgot there was 2 legs!
81 comes in if united qualify


----------



## Brickfists

Who you doing in the bball tonight Hook ?


----------



## Crean

Atletico stretching out to 13/8


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Who you doing in the bball tonight Hook ?


http://gyazo.com/74ccb6bb9d26e38ab895e114d6597a65 
and http://gyazo.com/612d51db831d75a7debb8688bbd1fe6c
also a cunt load of inplay, that's where the best money's at

yourself?


----------



## Hook!

ive put 5 on athletico
good odds retuning nearly 15
small punt


----------



## nufc_jay

It's all Valencia though. Atletico are 23/10 now


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> It's all Valencia though. Atletico are 23/10 now


lethal on the break!


----------



## Crean

Goaaaalllllllll!!!!!


----------



## Hook!

last min 1-1


----------



## nufc_jay

Sooooo everyone all going nuts deep on Bilbao tomorrow night? 7/5 @ Hills


----------



## Crean

Fucking helder postiga..


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Sooooo everyone all going nuts deep on Bilbao tomorrow night? 7/5 @ Hills


what about your mortgage mate? :lol:
depends how i do on the basketball tonight init
do you know when the 2nd leg is for carling cup?


----------



## nufc_jay

No idea :conf


----------



## Hook!

had such a wank day yesterday 
bet like a DAMN FOOL!
if united don't qualify I'll have lost nearly all of the 160-170 I had made
if they do win I'll have half
lesson learnt (make 100 withdraw 70) from now on





was so close to a few big wins in the basketball though ffs


----------



## Crean

Barcelona -1
Bilbao Win

Double at just over 2/1


----------



## Hook!

gone for 
http://gyazo.com/9cd52ca3e7f420b4c60d5be0801f2b06

http://gyazo.com/af19b617d90e3213883f37671dee360f
(2.5 is over 2.5 match goals in the psg game)

http://gyazo.com/8c0d67cd86cd8f3ee71773f3930fc2bd

http://gyazo.com/bab1073c99a654d096c2bbb9546e2890

that's me out


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> gone for
> http://gyazo.com/9cd52ca3e7f420b4c60d5be0801f2b06
> 
> http://gyazo.com/af19b617d90e3213883f37671dee360f
> (2.5 is over 2.5 match goals in the psg game)
> 
> http://gyazo.com/8c0d67cd86cd8f3ee71773f3930fc2bd
> 
> http://gyazo.com/bab1073c99a654d096c2bbb9546e2890
> 
> that's me out of money


Fixed


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Fixed


precisely 
need united to come through on the 18th i think


----------



## Crean

Hook! said:


> gone for
> http://gyazo.com/9cd52ca3e7f420b4c60d5be0801f2b06
> 
> http://gyazo.com/af19b617d90e3213883f37671dee360f
> (2.5 is over 2.5 match goals in the psg game)
> 
> http://gyazo.com/8c0d67cd86cd8f3ee71773f3930fc2bd
> 
> http://gyazo.com/bab1073c99a654d096c2bbb9546e2890
> 
> that's me out


Massive accumulators really are a losing game when it comes to football.


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Massive accumulators really are a losing game when it comes to football.


yeah I've won a couple but I've learnt that I should tighten my bets up a bit even when I'm in the money

put those on cos i had 3 quid something left, really waiting on the united second leg


----------



## Crean

Hook! said:


> yeah I've won a couple but I've learnt that I should tighten my bets up a bit even when I'm in the money
> 
> put those on cos i had 3 quid something left, really waiting on the united second leg


To be fair your only betting small amounts.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> To be fair *your* only betting small amounts.


*you're


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> *you're


:tyson


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> To be fair your only betting small amounts.


yeah harmless really


----------



## Hook!

mock exams are so cunty
time to win some money
free £5 loyalty bonus from 365! oioi

espanyol athletico double looks great 
espanyol are playing a team in the league below that are also on mediocre form
having said that they drew to a team next to this team in the league away last round, they will be more up for it in the quarter finals though


----------



## Brickfists

Bilbao 
Fiorentina
PSG -1
Barca -1
Man City -1

4/1


----------



## Crean

Brickfists said:


> Bilbao
> Fiorentina
> PSG -1
> Barca -1
> Man City -1
> 
> 4/1


U nicking them off facebook?


----------



## Brickfists

Crean said:


> U nicking them off facebook?


Nah, its the only value i could find on the footy tonight. Even so I'm not all that confident, every one of em could bloody well lose.


----------



## Wallet

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?32272-CHB-%A310-to-%A31000-Betting-Challenge


----------



## Hook!

all bilbao but they nearly gifted betis a goal there


----------



## Hook!

fuck sake 
1-0 betis


----------



## Brickfists

Haha. 

Ever wonder what would happen if bet on the selection you don't think will win ? Probably be fucking loaded.


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Haha.
> 
> Ever wonder what would happen if bet on the selection you don't think will win ? Probably be fucking loaded.


:lol:


----------



## 084

Had negredo FGS 5/2 DDHH.


----------



## 084

Got City and Barcelona over 2.5 goals double


----------



## Hook!

awful finishing from the bilbao ST


----------



## Crean

Fucking hell


----------



## Hook!

athletico just hit the post... **** sola is awful


----------



## Wallet

LP said:


> Had negredo FGS 5/2 DDHH.


Lovely. :good


----------



## 084

Wallet said:


> Lovely. :good


£85 :good


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Had negredo FGS 5/2 DDHH.


Unreal aftertiming :rolleyes

:hey


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Unreal aftertiming :rolleyes
> 
> :hey


Haha :lp


----------



## Hook!

won for the night haha http://gyazo.com/e9d41d1353f3a72d1d21e6974ae7dc50


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Haha :lp


Money for the Vegas fund :lp

Me old man says one of the sites he usually uses was doing hotels at 30% off just now, will need to find out what site it is and we can maybe use that to book?


----------



## 084

LP said:


> Haha :lp





Markyboy86 said:


> Money for the Vegas fund :lp
> 
> Me old man says one of the sites he usually uses was doing hotels at 30% off just now, will need to find out what site it is and we can maybe use that to book?


Sounds a plan skip


----------



## nufc_jay

What an utterly shit night for betting :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Real Sociedad vs Villareal - Real Sociedad
Real Vallecano vs Levante - Levante
Udinese vs Inter Milan - Inter Milan

19/1


----------



## Crean

Im only doing that 10-1000 challenge today.

Bet 1 was Barcelona -1, which got me up to €12.50

Bet 2, tni is gonna be Madrid to bt Osasuna at 1/8 , which will get me up to €14.08


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok, in the 5 minutes since writing that, it's gone out to 24/1 :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Real Madrid vs Osasuna - Ronaldo to score 2 or more and Real win is 5/2 ....


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Real Madrid vs Osasuna - Ronaldo to score 2 or more and Real win is 5/2 ....


Not sure, that doesn't seem like a good price for me.

Osasuna haven't got the worst defence and have been relatively mean lately.

Also they drew with Real last month.

Then there is the question of whether Ronaldo will score 2? hmmm, not for me.

I don't see Madrid scoring anymore than 3, which means Ronaldo has to get 2 of the 3 in my mind.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Not sure, that doesn't seem like a good price for me.
> 
> Osasuna haven't got the worst defence and have been relatively mean lately.
> 
> Also they drew with Real last month.
> 
> Then there is the question of whether Ronaldo will score 2? hmmm, not for me.
> 
> I don't see Madrid scoring anymore than 3, which means Ronaldo has to get 2 of the 3 in my mind.


Fair points


----------



## Brickfists

Madrid, Inter & Levante games all to draw is 127/1 I'll throw a quid on it.


----------



## Hook!

all of my cunting money is stuck in the united second leg
30 quid ret if sunderland win
80 if united win
that's all well and good but I have 0p bet365 balance and 1.44 in my bank account
i forgot that I had to pay 40 quid for some coursework redsudmissions and it has absolutely cunted me 
the 40 quid i had is now 1.44! ffs :lol:
payday on the 17th! so that'll come in before the united bet
:rofl at me


----------



## Brickfists

Rick Hofstra is 11/8 to win a set tonight against Bunting, looks good value


----------



## Hook!

sucks not being able to bet
coulda made good money on the copa


----------



## nufc_jay

Only if you bet on no cunt being able to find the net


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Only if you bet on no cunt being able to find the net


benzema just headed one in
a draw didn't surprise me but 0-0 did


----------



## nufc_jay

I've got a few scores on


----------



## Crean

What was the ref pointing for a peno there for? Fucking hell, thank god for the linesman (for football's sake, not my bet).


----------



## Brickfists

Inter Milan are fucking shit


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> all of my cunting money is stuck in the united second leg
> 30 quid ret if sunderland win
> 80 if united win
> that's all well and good but I have 0p bet365 balance and 1.44 in my bank account
> i forgot that I had to pay 40 quid for some coursework redsudmissions and it has absolutely cunted me
> the 40 quid i had is now 1.44! ffs :lol:
> payday on the 17th! so that'll come in before the united bet
> :rofl at me


Why are you waiting for sunderland in one bet and man utd in the other?


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> Why are you waiting for sunderland in one bet and man utd in the other?


I bet 30 quid on a united to qualify and leyton orient to win their match- returns 81
to cover it i bet 3 quid on the same bet but with sunderland to qualify to cover myself- returns 30


----------



## Crean

Should of backed Madrid 2-0. Wasthe score iI had in my head earlier when I was saying to nufc_jay about not doing the ronaldo bet.


----------



## Crean

@nufc_jay

You usually like these big price long shots. What you think of this one

Monaco win & both teams to score
Leicester win & both teams to score
Aberdeen win & both teams to score

70/1

Worth 3 euro??


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> @nufc_jay
> 
> You usually like these big price long shots. What you think of this one
> 
> Monaco win & both teams to score
> Leicester win & both teams to score
> Aberdeen win & both teams to score
> 
> 70/1
> 
> Worth 3 euro??


Not an ugly bet...

Don't think Montpellier will score though, they're not exactly prolific and Monaco have a decent defence. I think the Scottish one's good and potentially the other one but I think they'll bore each other into a 0-0 draw


----------



## nufc_jay

Accumulator (6)

10 Jan 2014 - Hapoel MS Karmiel Safed v Hapoel Asi Gilboa - Match Betting Live
Hapoel Asi Gilboa @ 4/11

10 Jan 2014 - FC Ahva Arraba v Maccabi Tzur Shalom - Match Betting Live
Maccabi Tzur Shalom @ 21/10

10 Jan 2014 - Beitar Kfar Saba Shlomi v Maccabi Beer Yaakov - Match Betting Live
Maccabi Beer Yaakov @ 1/3

10 Jan 2014 - Tripoli SC v AL Ahley Saida - Match Betting Live
Draw @ 6/4

10 Jan 2014 - Maccabi Yavne v Hakoah Ramat Gan - Match Betting Live
Maccabi Yavne @ 29/20

10 Jan 2014 - AL Fateh SC v Al Shabab Ksa - Match Betting Live
Draw @ 12/5

Stake : £1.00
Estimated Returns : £117.37


----------



## nufc_jay

Oooooooooh yeah


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Not an ugly bet...
> 
> Don't think Montpellier will score though, they're not exactly prolific and Monaco have a decent defence. I think the Scottish one's good and potentially the other one but I think they'll bore each other into a 0-0 draw


To be honest, I seen it on facebook and it looked decent to me without reviewing. Worth a few shillings.


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Accumulator (6)
> 
> 10 Jan 2014 - Hapoel MS Karmiel Safed v Hapoel Asi Gilboa - Match Betting Live
> Hapoel Asi Gilboa @ 4/11
> 
> 10 Jan 2014 - FC Ahva Arraba v Maccabi Tzur Shalom - Match Betting Live
> Maccabi Tzur Shalom @ 21/10
> 
> 10 Jan 2014 - Beitar Kfar Saba Shlomi v Maccabi Beer Yaakov - Match Betting Live
> Maccabi Beer Yaakov @ 1/3
> 
> 10 Jan 2014 - Tripoli SC v AL Ahley Saida - Match Betting Live
> Draw @ 6/4
> 
> 10 Jan 2014 - Maccabi Yavne v Hakoah Ramat Gan - Match Betting Live
> Maccabi Yavne @ 29/20
> 
> 10 Jan 2014 - AL Fateh SC v Al Shabab Ksa - Match Betting Live
> Draw @ 12/5
> 
> Stake : £1.00
> Estimated Returns : £117.37


The fuck you betting on?

:lol:

I cant even say anything. I lost my 10-1000 euro challenge by betting on Ice hockey last night. I have never watched a game in my entire life.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> The fuck you betting on?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I cant even say anything. I lost my 10-1000 euro challenge by betting on Ice hockey last night. I have never watched a game in my entire life.


Israeli Football :lol:


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Israeli Football :lol:


did it win?


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> did it win?


:lol: I'm not entirely sure, all the fucking names look the same :conf


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: I'm not entirely sure, all the fucking names look the same :conf


Shalom :merchant


----------



## Brickfists

Did a footy four fold earlier of Leicester, Aberdeen, Granada, Monaco, 10/1. Will be pissed if Aberdeen let me down.


----------



## Hook!

sucks not being able to bet till friday


----------



## Brickfists

Hook! said:


> sucks not being able to bet till friday


Hook you from Aussie ? Do you do the Horses down there ?


----------



## Danny

Charlton to beat Barnsley
Forest to beat Bolton
Real to beat Espanyol
Sevilla to beat Elche
AC to beat Sassuolo
Motherwell to beat Hearts
Both teams to score Atletico vs Barca
Napoli to win or draw against Hellas Verona

Chucked a little fiver on that, £340ish back if I win.


----------



## Danny

nufc_jay said:


> Israeli Football :lol:


:lol: When I saw Wallet's thread I was thinking about doing it and I was immediately eyeing up an in-play Israeli cup game between 2nd and 3rd division teams. Took me about 5 minutes of staring at the screen and looking up their divisions and form book before I evaluated my life and closed the browser.


----------



## Wallet

Danny said:


> :lol: When I saw Wallet's thread I was thinking about doing it and I was immediately eyeing up an in-play Israeli cup game between 2nd and 3rd division teams. Took me about 5 minutes of staring at the screen and looking up their divisions and form book before I evaluated my life and closed the browser.


I went down a similar path except I skipped the evaluation part and just carried on.


----------



## GPater

The Ladbrokes Yes/No this week the question says will Spurs be leading Villa at half time and full time

Whats the crack there? Its obviously wrong is the whole thing void or what?


----------



## nufc_jay

Danny said:


> :lol: When I saw Wallet's thread I was thinking about doing it and I was immediately eyeing up an in-play Israeli cup game between 2nd and 3rd division teams. Took me about 5 minutes of staring at the screen and looking up their divisions and form book before I evaluated my life and closed the browser.


:lol: Yeah I should have really done this


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Hook you from Aussie ? Do you do the Horses down there ?


english mate


----------



## GPater

Gailician 2.35 @ Lingfield looks a good shout away to run soon


----------



## Hook!

got a tenner to bet BOOOYAAAAH


----------



## Hook!

got this on http://gyazo.com/bb43448d7bba373c799e0cbd80d49e60
the ones that look less safe are united valencia and milan
valencia looked great against athletico 
milan won 3-0 last match
and united are due a win and IF rooney plays that should happen


----------



## GPater

Valencia are shaky though maybe with the new manager they can finally play to their potential, Im not putting them on away from home though. 

I thought they played alright against Atletico, but Atletico was below par IMO, they just lacked their usual sharpness and after scoring the defence seemed to completly chill out allowing for the equaliser and the threat of long range shots after the goal. In fact the whole game Atletico werent playing their usual pressing game and allowed Valencia into the game and they still just barely scraped a draw.

I could well be wrong and they win (which they probably should, a team of their ability)


----------



## Hook!

worth a bet on sevilla today IMO, good away form


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> Valencia are shaky though maybe with the new manager they can finally play to their potential, Im not putting them on away from home though.
> 
> I thought they played alright against Atletico, but Atletico was below par IMO, they just lacked their usual sharpness and after scoring the defence seemed to completly chill out allowing for the equaliser and the threat of long range shots after the goal. In fact the whole game Atletico werent playing their usual pressing game and allowed Valencia into the game and they still just barely scraped a draw.
> 
> I could well be wrong and they win (which they probably should, a team of their ability)


all good point mate
valencia have cunted me a few times this season


----------



## GPater

Hook! said:


> all good point mate
> valencia have cunted me a few times this season


Yeah they are cunts for that :lol:

I have a fiver on Atletico vs Barca, a half time full time

Draw/Barca but Im so hoping Messi isnt starting, if he is I dont see it coming in


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> Yeah they are cunts for that :lol:
> 
> I have a fiver on Atletico vs Barca, a half time full time
> 
> Draw/Barca but Im so hoping Messi isnt starting, if he is I dont see it coming in


that's a really tough game to call
i see it going one of two ways
barca beat athletico in the manner they did when they spanked madrid 5-0, just showing why they're still the best in the league with messi turning it on and athletico being over confident, like real were.
or barca having the lionshare and atheltico being defensively great and playing on the counter in a very close game which would go either way! costa might give the barca defense ALL they can handle, cannot wait.

always have to have one long accy on! http://gyazo.com/b455dc9c6d0076276ab5458680496278


----------



## GPater

Hook! said:


> that's a really tough game to call
> i see it going one of two ways
> barca beat athletico in the manner they did when they spanked madrid 5-0, just showing why they're still the best in the league with messi turning it on and athletico being over confident, like real were.
> or barca having the lionshare and atheltico being defensively great and playing on the counter in a very close game which would go either way! costa might give the barca defense ALL they can handle, cannot wait.
> 
> always have to have one long accy on! http://gyazo.com/b455dc9c6d0076276ab5458680496278


Basically I see Atletico playing on even terms for most of the game but as the time wears on Barca always seem to be at their most potent after 60mins and especially if Messi comes off the bench I can see them sneaking it.

If as you say Atletico are holding them and playing counter attacking football, the threat of Costa is crazy just now and it honestly wouldnt surprise me to see him playing amazing and scoring today. I hope not for the sake of my bet, but it really wouldnt surprise me. He will definitly test the Barca defence.


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> Basically I see Atletico playing on even terms for most of the game but as the time wears on Barca always seem to be at their most potent after 60mins and especially if Messi comes off the bench I can see them sneaking it.
> 
> If as you say Atletico are holding them and playing counter attacking football, the threat of Costa is crazy just now and it honestly wouldnt surprise me to see him playing amazing and scoring today. I hope not for the sake of my bet, but it really wouldnt surprise me. He will definitly test the Barca defence.


what a game we have to look forward to!
I am a huge Real Madrid fanboy but I can't wait, i want a draw!


----------



## GPater

Hook! said:


> what a game we have to look forward to!
> I am a huge Real Madrid fanboy but I can't wait, i want a draw!


Yeah should be class.

I always liked Real Madrid when I was younger. But I'm a big Malaga CF fan.

Although I love watching Atletico, Barca and Madrid, I just appreciate them and want to see great football.


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> Yeah should be class.
> 
> I always liked Real Madrid when I was younger. But I'm a big Malaga CF fan.
> 
> Although I love watching Atletico, Barca and Madrid, I just appreciate them and want to see great football.


from a technical standpoint, there's no better than the La LIga.


----------



## GPater

Hook! said:


> from a technical standpoint, there's no better than the La LIga.


I agree, last season in particular even the teams at the bottom were ridiculously good to watch


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> I agree, last season in particular even the teams at the bottom were ridiculously good to watch


Bilbao trumping United showed it hugely too


----------



## Brickfists

I really fancy Atletico to beat Barca tonight, 11/5 is good value imo.


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> I really fancy Atletico to beat Barca tonight, 11/5 is good value imo.


was surprised at barca being favourites away if I'm honest


----------



## GPater

Hook! said:


> Bilbao trumping United showed it hugely too


Yeh and Malaga



Brickfists said:


> I really fancy Atletico to beat Barca tonight, 11/5 is good value imo.


I would fancy it but it is Barca a genuine 50-50 but the price is amazing like



Hook! said:


> was surprised at barca being favourites away if I'm honest


Its Barca it distorts the odds which is shite, this is a proper 50-50


----------



## Brickfists

Hook! said:


> was surprised at barca being favourites away if I'm honest


Me too.

The game has draw written all over it but i think the style it will be played in Atletico may be able to sneak it. Barca will do there usual, have most of the possesion play high up the field and try to walk it into the net with Atletico constantly pouncing on the counter.

Should be a great game.


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Me too.
> 
> The game has draw written all over it but i think the style it will be played in Atletico may be able to sneak it. Barca will do there usual, have most of the possesion play high up the field and try to walk it into the net with Atletico constantly pouncing on the counter.
> 
> Should be a great game.


buzzing, from a tactical standpoint I could see Sergio B being outran a little in the midfield. Having said that he's dealt with athletic midfield's before.
edit: athletic in general, not just athletico madrids midfield


----------



## Hook!

why do i always put valencia in my accys ffs?!
i just put 4 quid sevilla to win. returns 8.19


----------



## GPater

Valencia do you? whats was the score?

Game has started brilliantly, Atletico aint sitting back. Messi not starting so im happy


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> Valencia do you? whats was the score?
> 
> Game has started brilliantly, Atletico aint sitting back. Messi not starting so im happy


they lost 2-1 the cunts

yeah awesome start


----------



## GPater

did advise you like.

Great game, if anyone is doing the attacking its Atletico, although Alba and Masherano have been class


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> did advise you like.
> 
> Great game, if anyone is doing the attacking its Atletico, although Alba and Masherano have been class


yeah athletico edging it in terms of looking dangerous but neymar and messi are on the bench!


----------



## GPater

Hook! said:


> yeah athletico edging it in terms of looking dangerous but neymar and messi are on the bench!


Messi will come on 60mins and change the game IMO.

I stuck another £10 on Barca so Ill make about £40 if they win now


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> Messi will come on 60mins and change the game IMO.
> 
> I stuck another £10 on Barca so Ill make about £40 if they win now


bit irrelevant but I hate barca's yellow kit


----------



## GPater

Hook! said:


> bit irrelevant but I hate barca's yellow kit


I quite like it the Catalonia flag, fellow brothers wanting independance.


----------



## Hook!

pedro is genuinely world class IMO
I reckon Pep will try and nab him as robben and ribery are getting older


----------



## Hook!

put 40p on no 1st goal at 70 mins
returned 73
#bigwin


----------



## GPater

im annoyed like, great game though


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> im annoyed like, great game though


I feel for ya
i have 4 quid on sevilla to win returning 8.19 and 70p on sevilla to score 3.5+ because the odds are so tasty, returns just under 9 quid


----------



## GPater

Havent a bet come in this week :lol: and my pal won £60 on the same coupon as me but line 3 :lol: cunt


----------



## GPater

Just checked I had a local football coupon come in for £25 but 3 out of 9 games were postponed so Ill probably get a tenner if Im lucky

And need Man City and Liverpool to win tommorow for another £25


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> Just checked I had a local football coupon come in for £25 but 3 out of 9 games were postponed so Ill probably get a tenner if Im lucky
> 
> And need Man City and Liverpool to win tommorow for another £25


good luck mate
I'll be able to bet properly again when I get paid on friday like


----------



## GPater

Hook! said:


> good luck mate
> I'll be able to bet properly again when I get paid on friday like


Its a nightmare betting aint it? When you put it on its a banker but it never works out like that :lol:


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> Its a nightmare betting aint it? When you put it on its a banker but it never works out like that :lol:


yes hahaha. but to be honest, if sunderland go through I'm breaking even overall. if united go through I'm in 50 profit!


----------



## GPater

Nae bad

Ive a few bets still on the go, could make some profit.


----------



## Hook!

sevilla just missed a fucking sitter
come on now sevilla


----------



## Hook!

elche lose 4/4
sevilla win 5 of their last 6
elche don't score for 326mins in la liga
elche 1 up with less than 10 to go 
go fucking figure.

1-1!!


----------



## Brickfists

Tonight

Raptors
Knicks
Wizards
Bulls
Mavericks

7/1

Tomorrow

Arsenal
Liverpool
City

4/1


----------



## GPater

Aye La Liga throws up a few resuts like that


----------



## Crean

Hook! said:


> bit irrelevant but I hate barca's yellow kit


I thought I didn't like it, but when u see it in real life its kinda cool.. and its the catalan flag.


----------



## Crean

City, Liverpool, Madrid treble 5/2

Denver Broncos -8


----------



## GPater

speaking of shite strips, Liverpools away strip is awful today


----------



## nufc_jay

Chucked a fiver on Gerrard anytime and LIverpool win at 5/1, that's given me some play money for tonight


----------



## nufc_jay

Accumulator (4)Hide Details

AC Milan @ 8/13Match BettingOpen
Sassuolo v AC Milan
Draw @ 21/10Match BettingOpen
Levante v Malaga
Draw @ 2/1Match BettingOpen
Mirandes v Lugo
Lille @ 1/2Match BettingOpen
Lille v Reims

Stake: £5.00Potential Returns: £112.67


----------



## Hook!

Looking on for a tidy win that puts me way into profit http://gyazo.com/4c0fce40f3354f4ea075cbbc6eb3383a


----------



## nufc_jay

nice


----------



## GPater

Malaga is going to win, playing not too bad to start with too


----------



## nufc_jay

Milan are fucking pony :-(


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> City, Liverpool, Madrid treble 5/2
> 
> Denver Broncos -8


Sweet.

Now over to Denver.

Time to get the nachos out..


----------



## Hook!

milan go from 2 up to 2 down in 50 mins


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Now over to Denver.
> 
> Time to get the nachos out..


Denver can go and get fucked.

Were 17 points up with 7 mins on the clock, threw away a few points and only won by 7.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Denver can go and get fucked.
> 
> Were 17 points up with 7 mins on the clock, threw away a few points and only won by 7.


:lol: ouch

When did Milan become so fucking shit :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Arsenal @ 1/2Match BettingOpen
Aston Villa v Arsenal
Draw @ 23/10Match BettingOpen
Boreham Wood v Havant and W.
Villarreal @ 19/20Match BettingOpen
Villarreal v Real Sociedad
Draw @ 2/1Match BettingOpen
Sampdoria v Udinese
Inter Milan @ 4/9Match BettingOpen
Inter Milan v Chievo
Lens @ 6/4Match BettingOpen
Brest v Lens
Stake: £1.00Potential Returns: £104.57


----------



## Crean

Arsenal
Inter Milan
Villareal

all to win 7/2


----------



## nufc_jay

I don't really trust any Milan teams anymore :-(


----------



## Crean

I only have 6 quid on it.


----------



## nufc_jay

Should have thrown a ton on


----------



## 084

@Crean

Been doing that £10 - £1000 last week or so. Up to £187 so just put £157 on arsenal -1 Asian handicap. Pays £270ish I think.

Arsenal, Inter, Villarreal treble with free £5 bet pays £14. Small I know but will get ball rolling for another £10 - £1000 type bet


----------



## nufc_jay

Arsenal win 4-0 @ 22/1 - £5.00

Giroud first and Arsenal win 3-0 @ 28/1 - £1.00

Mertesacker anytime @ 7/1 - £5.00


----------



## nufc_jay

Eightfold(s) To WinHide Details

Arsenal @ 4/9Match BettingOpen
Aston Villa v Arsenal
Villarreal @ 19/20Match BettingOpen
Villarreal v Real Sociedad
Lens @ 6/4Match BettingOpen
Brest v Lens
Inter Milan @ 2/5Match BettingOpen
Inter Milan v Chievo
Man Utd U21 @ 11/10Match BettingOpen
Southampton U21 v Man Utd U21
Libya @ 1/3Match Betting Live1-064:03
Libya v Ethiopia
Adana Demirspor @ 17/10Match Betting Live2-166:54
Adana Demirspor v Boluspor
Draw @ 23/10Match BettingOpen
Santiago Wanderers v Palestino

Stake: £1.00Potential Returns: £245.95


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> @Crean
> 
> Been doing that £10 - £1000 last week or so. Up to £187 so just put £157 on arsenal -1 Asian handicap. Pays £270ish I think.
> 
> Arsenal, Inter, Villarreal treble with free £5 bet pays £14. Small I know but will get ball rolling for another £10 - £1000 type bet


I'd have shit it by now. Although would be fairly confident tonight.


----------



## nufc_jay

Both Milan teams are absolute fucking pony :-(


----------



## Crean

LP said:


> @Crean
> 
> Been doing that £10 - £1000 last week or so. Up to £187 so just put £157 on arsenal -1 Asian handicap. Pays £270ish I think.
> 
> Arsenal, Inter, Villarreal treble with free £5 bet pays £14. Small I know but will get ball rolling for another £10 - £1000 type bet


 I did terribly on that 10-1000 challenge.

1st go and I was knocked out on my 3rd bet.

My second go I was up to 19 euro and backed under 4.5 goals in the Sunderland vs Fulham game, ended up 4-1 :rofl


----------



## Crean

Inter already 1-0 down, fucking hell..


----------



## nufc_jay

They've pulled one back. They're still shite though.


----------



## Crean

Villareal 2-0 up, inter are gonna fuck this bet for me, aren't they? Greasy Italian cunts..


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> I'd have shit it by now. Although would be fairly confident tonight.





Crean said:


> I did terribly on that 10-1000 challenge.
> 
> 1st go and I was knocked out on my 3rd bet.
> 
> My second go I was up to 19 euro and backed under 4.5 goals in the Sunderland vs Fulham game, ended up 4-1 :rofl


Fucking Villa. However with the Asian handicap my bet is void so will try again tomorrow


----------



## Markyboy86

Was waiting on Arsenal for an 11/1 accy along with the other 3 table toppers in the english leagues for 20 quid. Fucking lost Sampdoria and Villareal with Inter Milan, fuckin *** cunts.


----------



## GPater

Inter Milan fucked me too, for £30 though wankers. Thought Villareal was the tougher game there aswell. They had a great win there, really good team.


----------



## nufc_jay

For the last 2 weeks I've bet on either Spanish or Italian teams in their respective Leagues and Cup and every single time, the heavy outright favourite has received a monumental dicking from some fucking minnows. Foreign football is a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Crean

I'm going back to doing 3 draw accus and I'm picking 1 Italian game in that 3. They love a good draw over in Italy.


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah they do when it's all fucking fixed


FA Cup this evening...


----------



## Grant

Had a good weekend for a change.

Had West Ham at 14/5 vs Cardiff but cashed out at about 53% at 1-0 when Cardiff were on top. Bad decision.

Then stuck it all on a Man City/Liverpool double. Cashed that at 84% when 2-0 and stuck it all on Stoke to score at even money.

Also had a four team accy that paid a shade over 5/1. Spurs, Everton, Man Utd and Soton.

Looking at something for tonight, just picked 5 homes and it's 8/1 but that's in 90 mins and one is bound to fuck me over so will have a proper look tonight.


----------



## nufc_jay

Grant said:


> Had a good weekend for a change.
> 
> Had West Ham at 14/5 vs Cardiff but cashed out at about 53% at 1-0 when Cardiff were on top. Bad decision.
> 
> Then stuck it all on a Man City/Liverpool double. Cashed that at 84% when 2-0 and stuck it all on Stoke to score at even money.
> 
> Also had a four team accy that paid a shade over 5/1. Spurs, Everton, Man Utd and Soton.
> 
> Looking at something for tonight, just picked 5 homes and it's 8/1 but that's in 90 mins and one is bound to fuck me over so will have a proper look tonight.


Nice one. Fuck the bookie!


----------



## nufc_jay

Plymouth vs Port Vale - Port Vale
MK Dons vs Wigan - Wigan
Bournmouth vs Burton - Bournmouth
Stevenage vs Swindon - Swindon

£5.00 returns £111.46


----------



## Crean

weekend draw treble

Sunderland Vs Southampton (I should be at this, depending on hangover)
Chievo Vs Parma
Chelsea Vs Man Utd

38/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> weekend draw treble
> 
> Sunderland Vs Southampton (I should be at this, depending on hangover)
> Chievo Vs Parma
> *Chelsea Vs Man Utd*
> 
> 38/1


Brave... for all intents and purposes, Utd should be on the end of a monumental dicking here


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Brave... for all intents and purposes, Utd should be on the end of a monumental dicking here


Should be, but rarely turns out the way people would think.


----------



## nufc_jay

Tell me about it :verysad


----------



## Hook!

few accys on tonight
never confident when it comes to cup though


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> few accys on tonight
> never confident when it comes to cup though


What you got?


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> What you got?


will post em all when I'm done
one 14 fold that returns like 40 haha #shortodds


----------



## 084

Put £87.37 on Bournemouth, bit nervous being a Bournemouth fan and regretting it already. 

£30 on PSG Athletico Madrid double


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/ff248e7bb942b3a5435455f0221a0d85

http://gyazo.com/0401cbc3a4e9c5463d46c2b79a9d44d3

http://gyazo.com/52f3be43e7a0d4e8afc776410e3d90e5

http://gyazo.com/5578ad2434980aa67fdcfc023a33d431

and http://gyazo.com/e58fd0c90e7a52f39208c37e70dd1d13

not really confident but I have looked at form tables n shit for most games

edit: the 14 fold is all to qualify, not full time result


----------



## 084

BTTS Acca

Bournemouth vs Burton
Walsall v Oldham 
Stevenage vs Swindon 
Birmingham vs Bristol rovers
Fulham vs Norwich


----------



## Hook!

fucking ettiene
good job i have then to qualify on some, not just full time


----------



## nufc_jay

Got Hangeland anytime at 8/1 now


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking utter horseshit


----------



## 084

:lp


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> :lp


Nice one shagger, fucking Peterboro beat my for 300, cunts....


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Nice one shagger, fucking Peterboro beat my for 300, cunts....


Wankers.

Did PSG not play tonight? Bet on there game tonight but can't find result anywhere


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Wankers.
> 
> Did PSG not play tonight? Bet on there game tonight but can't find result anywhere


won 3-1 scored twice in last 5 mins :lp


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> won 3-1 scored twice in last 5 mins :lp


My double in as well :lp


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> My double in as well :lp


I know, thats why i put the lp smilie in at the end haha


----------



## Grant

Peterborough. Cunts.


----------



## nufc_jay

How the fuck can a team keep getting dicked by 2 or 3 goals to a team a division below them.. only the foreign leagues are like this :-(


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/9ec0c44e30769fbe83820231e54bf827


----------



## nufc_jay

I don't trust Bilbao after last week :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

15 Jan 2014 - Man City v Blackburn - Goals, Corners and Cards Treble
Tip It
Over 2.5 Goals and Over 12 Corners and 4-6 Cards @ 10/1
Stake : £2.00
Estimated Returns : £22.00


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> I don't trust Bilbao after last week :-(


1-0 up
decided to learn how to take their chances this time


----------



## nufc_jay

They cost me a fortune last week :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Accumulator (5)Hide Details

Levante @ 13/10Match BettingOpen
Levante v Rayo Vallecano
Draw @ 21/10Match BettingOpen
Lyon v Marseille
Zulte-Waregem @ EVSMatch BettingOpen
Cercle Brugge v Zulte-Waregem
Genk @ 21/20Match BettingOpen
Oostende v Genk
Espanyol @ 4/7Match Betting Live2-126:49
Espanyol v Alcorcon
Stake: £1.00Potential Returns: £45.94


----------



## craigseventy

nufc_jay said:


> 15 Jan 2014 - Man City v Blackburn - Goals, Corners and Cards Treble
> Tip It
> Over 2.5 Goals and Over 12 Corners and 4-6 Cards @ 10/1
> Stake : £2.00
> Estimated Returns : £22.00


Decent bet. You need another card and another 6 corners in the last half hour.


----------



## nufc_jay

craigseventy said:


> Decent bet. You need another card and another 6 corners in the last half hour.


I thought the price was good but the City officials are denying Blackburn corners :-(


----------



## Hook!

had 2 quid on 
madrid
city 
benfica
levante 
napoli
set to return 9.80, i cashed out at 9.40
small profit for the night


----------



## Markyboy86

Done a 20 quid accy on 9 teams, every single one of them won by atleast 2 goals, how hotpots should win!


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Done a 20 quid accy on 9 teams, every single one of them won by atleast 2 goals, how hotpots should win!


I just got Snapchatted a similar pic, nut the fella had his thumb over the moneyshot!


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> I just got Snapchatted a similar pic, nut the fella had his thumb over the moneyshot!


Haha, never even noticed that mate, paid 184 bruv


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/b2a31f46ab9446d853725f0a88eee137


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Haha, never even noticed that mate, paid 184 bruv


rov Nice one pal, you have some good picks!


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/7e1c653f59ab376ae7e6312531cb8785


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> rov Nice one pal, you have some good picks!


240 at the weekend from a score too, peterborough beat me last night for 338 too, im very streaky with my coupons for some reason.


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> rov Nice one pal, you have some good picks!


Are you serious :lol::lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Are you serious :lol::lol:


Fuck off, atleast i know what teams im backing and when they are playing :rofl:df


----------



## Crean

Have had a small bit of luck the past 2 days.

Backed Atletico -1 to earn 15 quid profit
Last night I had Man City -1, Bilbao, Napoli, Espanyol for another 15 euro profit.

Was gonna do a 37/1 accy advised on a page on facebook, didn't bother and it came in..


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Are you serious :lol::lol:


He seems to be sharing a few winners lately :terry


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> He seems to be sharing a few winners lately :terry


:sxane

Went with Villareal, Barca and Alfreton tonight. Paddy Power are also offering a special in tonights snooker between Mark Selby and John Higgins, 4/1 that NEITHER player wins 3 frames in a row, the match is best of 11 and both are quite evenly matched, seems like a great bit of value imo.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Fuck off, atleast i know what teams im backing and when they are playing :rofl:df


:lol: I quite often do that



Noonaldinho said:


> He seems to be sharing a few winners lately :terry


Makes a change



Markyboy86 said:


> :sxane
> 
> Went with Villareal, Barca and Alfreton tonight. Paddy Power are also offering a special in tonights snooker between Mark Selby and John Higgins, 4/1 that NEITHER player wins 3 frames in a row, the match is best of 11 and both are quite evenly matched, seems like a great bit of value imo.


What odds is the treble


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> :lol: I quite often do that
> 
> Makes a change
> 
> What odds is the treble


Just under 3/1 bruv


----------



## 084

Put £45 on Barcelona Villarreal double pays 85. Couldn't find that other team @Markyboy86


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Put £45 on Barcelona Villarreal double pays 85. Couldn't find that other team @Markyboy86


No surprise you couldnt find it, you make sure its the right games youve backed tonight?


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Fuck off, atleast i know what teams im backing and when they are playing :rofl:df





Noonaldinho said:


> He seems to be sharing a few winners lately :terry





Markyboy86 said:


> No surprise you couldnt find it, you make sure its the right games youve backed tonight?


Yea think so mate :yep


----------



## 084

Oops


----------



## Crean

*My Bets for the weekend.*

*1. Draw football treble*
Sunderland Vs Stoke
Chievo Vs Parma
Chelsea Vs Man Utd

38/1, 5 euro wagered

*2. Massive Football accy*

West Brom v Everton - *Draw* 
Chelsea v Man Utd - *Chelsea*
Swansea v Tottenham - *Tottenham*
Liverpool v Aston Villa - *Liverpool*
West Ham v Newcastle - *West Ham*
Norwich v Hull - *Hull *
Man City v Cardiff - *Man City* 
Crystal Palace v Stoke - *Draw*
Arsenal v Fulham - *Arsenal *
Sunderland v Southampton - *Southampton*

1900/1, 2 euro wagered

*3. NFL Double*
San Francisco +3.5
Denver Broncos -4.5

7/2 ,10 euro wagered


----------



## nufc_jay

prick


----------



## Brickfists

Sweden
Valencia
Guimares

6/1


----------



## Wallet

Betfair are doing a £/€10 no-lose accumulator for all members on Premier League games this weekend.

https://promotions.betfair.com/spor...rfr=29178&ttp=111&pid=77152&bid=8142&mpch=ads


----------



## Hook!

I turned 20 into 35 on basketball last night 
this looking good now http://gyazo.com/980c577f8af161d3066bcd5120cd8d03


----------



## Hook!

decent start to the night http://gyazo.com/59540371f04a9dd23c088027e1b8668f


----------



## Brickfists

Right lads, in a bit of a tight spot so need to make some quick cash, what are your best bets of the day ?


----------



## Brickfists

Leicester are great odds today against Leeds at 11/10, they should hammer them.


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Right lads, in a bit of a tight spot so need to make some quick cash, what are your best bets of the day ?


hmmm
you can get good odds on madrid arsenal and city to win both halves
about 10/1 I think


----------



## jonnytightlips

Pascal is 7/2 to win on points tonight. Excellent bet that.


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/a6f5bb5ad467bd7e7cf9989a29d794c9 cashed out for 18

hope this comes in http://gyazo.com/87b92057fb83a955845bc0a525900b83

i'm doing a few diff pascal bets


----------



## jonnytightlips

Why thefuck did I put Dundee in my acumme. If Istuckto my usual 4 team bet I'd be up a few quid now.


----------



## GPater

That Dundee Utd @johnnytightlips

They have gone to shit since New Year, reckon its all that Kat going about in Dundee, wouldnt be surprised if Ryan Gauld was stroking the ref and John Soutter was chasing a cow round the 6 yard box


----------



## Brickfists

jonnytightlips said:


> Pascal is 7/2 to win on points tonight. Excellent bet that.


Great shout Jonny, made a nice few quid on that one. If we ever meet up at a meet I'll be buying you a pint.

United or draw
Spurs or Draw
Atletico Madrid

7/2


----------



## jonnytightlips

Brickfists said:


> Great shout Jonny, made a nice few quid on that one. If we ever meet up at a meet I'll be buying you a pint.
> 
> United or draw
> Spurs or Draw
> Atletico Madrid
> 
> 7/2


Sound mate.:good


----------



## gob-bluth

Seatlle minus 3.5 and denver minus 4.5 should come in right?


----------



## Hook!

had a nice win here http://gyazo.com/280fa14bd12487c61bf6d805997b7fda
makes up for the shit i lost on pascal


----------



## nufc_jay

Nice


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> A boxing bet that has caught my eye, Mike Perez Vs Carlos Takam.
> 
> Takam is 3/1 for this fight. I think that's good odds for him to win.
> 
> Perez is coming off an absolute war, his defence and head movement is suspect at times.
> 
> Takam looks a decent operator, hits hard enough and keeps busy enough in there.
> 
> Also, Perez is known to let himself go between fights, and since the last fight it was Christmas time, and an Irish christmas generally consists of a lot of drink and food. I just wonder was Perez tempted at any point over Christmas to relax and indulge? Probably is the answer.
> 
> Although Perez should be the favourite, I do think there is value in the odds.


Almost called this week's ago. Ref fucked me over, was never a draw.


----------



## Grant

My best ever run.........and its imaginary cash. Sucks.


----------



## 084

Lukaku, FGS DDHH


----------



## nufc_jay

Lukaku anytime and Everton win is 3/1


----------



## nufc_jay

I've lumped on Coleman anytime and Everton win, massive at 10/1


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Lukaku anytime and Everton win is 3/1





nufc_jay said:


> I've lumped on Coleman anytime and Everton win, massive at 10/1


Not good mate....

Had draw in everton game and bilbao to win at 7/2

Bilbao kept me sweating though.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Not good mate....
> 
> Had draw in everton game and bilbao to win at 7/2
> 
> Bilbao kept me sweating though.


Bad times :-(

Nice one


----------



## apollocreed

treble tonight - city, madrid, charlton 4/1

not convinced myself. more of a 'got money in my betvictor account' bet.


----------



## Hook!

apollocreed said:


> treble tonight - city, madrid, charlton 4/1
> 
> not convinced myself. more of a 'got money in my betvictor account' bet.


i reckon that'll come in tonight

i know it's unlikely as lesser teams will be fielded but I still think there's value in 7+ goals in the west ham city game at 12/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Accumulator (4)Hide Details

*MK Dons* @ EVSMatch BettingOpen
Crewe v MK Dons
*Peterborough *@ 8/13Match BettingOpen
Peterborough v Notts County
*Charlton* @ 7/5Match BettingOpen
Oxford v Charlton
*Draw *@ 5/2Match BettingOpen
Chesterfield v Rochdale

Stake: £1.00
Potential Returns: £27.14

*Wrexham *@ 19/20Match BettingOpen
Southport v Wrexham
*Barnet* @ 11/10Match BettingOpen
Barnet v Aldershot
*Cambridge Utd* @ 4/5Match BettingOpen
Tamworth v Cambridge Utd
*Draw* @ 12/5Match BettingOpen
Woking v Chester
*Macclesfield* @ 8/11Match BettingOpen
Macclesfield v Lincoln

Stake: £1.00
Potential Returns: £43.29


----------



## Hook!

lower league betting is so shit hahahaa


----------



## apollocreed

apollocreed said:


> treble tonight - city, madrid, charlton 4/1
> 
> not convinced myself. more of a 'got money in my betvictor account' bet.


backed it with a tenner. nice little win. gives me credit for bets this weekend.


----------



## apollocreed

nufc_jay said:


> Accumulator (4)Hide Details
> 
> *MK Dons* @ EVSMatch BettingOpen
> Crewe v MK Dons
> *Peterborough *@ 8/13Match BettingOpen
> Peterborough v Notts County
> *Charlton* @ 7/5Match BettingOpen
> Oxford v Charlton
> *Draw *@ 5/2Match BettingOpen
> Chesterfield v Rochdale
> 
> Stake: £1.00
> Potential Returns: £27.14


unlucky with 1st 4 fold. if you had crewe. you would of been buzzing when rochdale made scored 2 in injury time to make it 2-2


----------



## nufc_jay

apollocreed said:


> unlucky with 1st 4 fold. if you had crewe. you would of been buzzing when rochdale made scored 2 in injury time to make it 2-2


Yeah I fucking hat that plastic club MK Dons


----------



## Hook!

nice odds on there being more goals in the second half of the barca game imo
it's in my main accy
http://gyazo.com/ac31e80400c7ce2efdc6028ca2144949
milan i know but i fancy them


----------



## Markyboy86

Nice to see the bookies taking an absolute pounding today on the horses, all thanks to the gambling legend that is Barney Curley.










Heres a story i remember reading years ago, guy is a don.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_Sam_betting_coup


----------



## Crean

^^ That is why you don't bet on low level horse racing as a regular punter.

You can have no faith in the perceived favourites with scams like this going on.


----------



## Hook!

had 10p on my 365 account this morning 
turned it into 18, then 22, then 33, then 58, then 60 something, now down to 40 odd
gonna turn it into 100 quid
#havefaith


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> had 10p on my 365 account this morning
> turned it into 18, then 22, then 33, then 58, then 60 something, now down to 40 odd
> gonna turn it into 100 quid
> #havefaith


#hardcoregrinding


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> #hardcoregrinding


i've just set myself a challenge haha
:lol:


----------



## AllyPally

Hook! said:


> i've just set myself a challenge haha
> :lol:


That's the good thing about online betting you could never do that in the shop will you be fucking hung


----------



## nufc_jay

Tenner on Coventry winning 3-1 tonight


----------



## Hook!

AllyPally said:


> That's the good thing about online betting you could never do that in the shop will you be fucking hung


good point! imagine that :rofl
I'm onto 1.51 haha


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Tenner on Coventry winning 3-1 tonight


why haha
imagine that coming in though...


----------



## nufc_jay

It's coming in :yep


----------



## bruthead

Anyone know anything about Wigan Athletic?

BetVictor is offering a market on their top league goalscorer this season. Odds on favourite is Nick Powell, an on-loan midfielder with 5 goals so far. They have just signed the once-prolific Championship striker Nicky Maynard who you can get at 8/1. Ex-WBA man Marc-Antoine Fortune, who has 2 goals, is 12/1. 

Seems like generous odds on the strikers actually, y'know, scoring some goals? 21 games to go...


----------



## DeMarco

Rocky Creek 6/4

Red Sherlock 7/4

Big Bucks 11/10

should all win, I've got a £10 trixie, £5 patent and a £25 treble. If they don't at least do something I'm fooked haha


----------



## Danny

Garcia stoppage
Jennings points
Peterson points
Huck points
Charlo
Marsili
Monaghan
Verdejo
Price in under 6

Fiver on that, something like 140 back if it comes in.


----------



## Crean

I fancy hurricane fly to get beat today.
I fancy jezki to do the business.

The fly is my favourite horse ever, won a lot backing him, but today I think there is every chance he will be beat.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hurricane Fly 14:35 in the Champion Hurdle @4/7 Free Money


----------



## Markyboy86

The fly has not been beaten in Ireland since november 09, cant see Jezki beating him as he had race fitness on his side over christmas, the only horse that can get close to it today would be Our Connor imo, should come on alot for 1st run in same race over crimbo and is a very exciting young horse with loads of potential.


----------



## Markyboy86

Had a score on Wawrinka today at 9/2, thinking about whacking the lot on Chelsea -1


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> Had a score on Wawrinka today at 9/2, thinking about whacking the lot on Chelsea -1


I was thinking of doing that in the £1000 challenge


----------



## Markyboy86

Noonaldinho said:


> I was thinking of doing that in the £1000 challenge


Goinna wait for team news as i think stoke could rest alot of players


----------



## Markyboy86

Backed Felix Yonger in this 1.30 at Leopardstown, very big price, the horse is favourite with some bookies for the english arkle at Chelters.


----------



## GPater

Herricane Fly should win today that Jeksi does scare me a wee bit especially with McCoy riding him, but I have faith in Fly to win it got a tenner on him.

Got a fiver on Supa Seeker at 5.00 Wolverhmpton, basically from what Ive read it is the best horse out of a terribly shit field :lol:

Also got a treble

Athletico bilbao, Bayer Leverkusen and Fiorentina £10 returns £57

and

Atletico, Chelsea and Celtic £10 returns £24

Im still £45 u this weekend so any winners is just adding to it


----------



## GPater

Hurricane Fly in, good race that as well thought Our Conner was going to take it with that jump on the last but Hurricane Fly turned on the back burner to nick it quite clearly in the end


----------



## GPater

Willie Hall @2/1 3.20 Sedgefield seems a solid enough OLBG tip so Ive stuck a fiver on it


----------



## nufc_jay

GPater said:


> Willie Hall @2/1 3.20 Sedgefield seems a solid enough OLBG tip so Ive stuck a fiver on it


Good result


----------



## GPater

nufc_jay said:


> Good result


yeah was a horrendous race though, Willie Hall had literally nothing left to give and just snaked it. Was like slow walking to the finish line :lol:

Got one more horse on today Supa Seeker at 5.00 Wolverhmpton, so hopefully its a 3/3 day for me on horses


----------



## GPater

Lucks out, need Chelsea and Atletico to mak a profit of £10 today, a bit of a tip from yesterday where I made £83


----------



## Brickfists

Atletico
Fiorentina 
Monaco
Olympiakos
Galatasary

7/1


----------



## GPater

Thats cracking odds like.

I'll be up £90 if Atletico win now, so just got to hope I can double it over the week


----------



## Hook!

another tasty return for me this weekend http://gyazo.com/7009af1dce40205f1baf38113b61f983
i now have a 25 quid free bet


----------



## GPater

i made more than you this week @Hook

Yeah baby


----------



## Hook!

GPater said:


> i made more than you this week @Hook
> 
> Yeah baby


haha as long as we're all winning!


----------



## GPater

yeaaaaahh baby


----------



## Crean

Lesson learned, never bet against hurricane fly.


----------



## Hook!

lens
sociedad
scunthorpe
about 9/1

also did the same bet with auxerre instead of lens at 8/1


----------



## 084

Scunthorpe 
Sociedad 2.38/1


----------



## Crean

Nice early treble for Cheltenham

Annie power - world hurdle
Trifolium - arkle chase
Bobs worth - gold cup

103/1

Worth a fiver. Plus its Nr/Nb now.


----------



## Hook!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crean

Liverpool - Win
Arsenal - Draw
Palace - Draw

20/1


----------



## Grant

Not looked at the odds but fancy Man Utd (-2) tonight.


----------



## apollocreed

two trebles on tonight..

arsenal, colchester and chesterfield @ 10/1

Leicester, brentford and rochdale @ 7/1


----------



## lupa

Grant said:


> Not looked at the odds but fancy Man Utd (-2) tonight.


me too. god bless


----------



## Brickfists

I wouldn't back United to win let alone win by 3 goals the way they are playing.

Liverpool
Arsenal
QPR
Reading

10/1


----------



## Libertarian

Ipswich to beat Leeds 21/10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickfists

Brickfists said:


> Liverpool
> Arsenal
> QPR
> Reading
> 
> 10/1


Arsenal better get moving the fucking cunts.


----------



## nufc_jay

Brickfists said:


> Arsenal better get moving the fucking cunts.


:lol: ouch


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Liverpool - Win
> Arsenal - Draw
> Palace - Draw
> 
> 20/1


So fucking close.

Apparently hull should of got a draw.

Pack of shitheads.


----------



## Crean

I was looking at going with the Norwich game as my second drawn all...


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: wounder


----------



## Hook!

looking good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> looking good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, watch West Ham win now :lol:


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Nice, watch West Ham win now :lol:


i've been cunting the bookies recently so west ham should win 4-0


----------



## Markyboy86

Got a 40 treble on Marseille, City and that wonder goal from Thiago for bayern in the last min of injury time, got 2 out of 3 fgs with Higuain and Aguero. Chelsea beat me for 8 team accy for 250, fucking 39 shots on goal.....


----------



## Hook!

chelsea are monumental cunts.


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: ouch


----------



## apollocreed

think chelsea fucked a few accas last night.

annoying when your short priced team fucks it up!


----------



## Danny

Yeah Chelsea fucked my accy, cunts. :lol:

Just a heads up, Fury to beat Basile within 5 rounds is evens with Paddy Power, a nice accy booster or coverbet.


----------



## nufc_jay

Danny said:


> Yeah Chelsea fucked my accy, cunts. :lol:
> 
> Just a heads up, Fury to beat Basile within 5 rounds is evens with Paddy Power, a nice accy booster or coverbet.


Charlton fucked mine the other night getting tonked :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

I'm fancying my 16/1 City to win Champions League now, it's in to 11's at Will Hill


----------



## keano

What ye think lads, goin to put Ortiz and Bursak to win by ko in my acc the weekend ?


----------



## nufc_jay

:conf


----------



## Danny

nufc_jay said:


> Charlton fucked mine the other night getting tonked :-(


I've bet against us this week. :lol: Appalling thing to do but Wigan are almost evens to beat us, couldn't pass up those odds.


----------



## nufc_jay

Newcastle vs Sunderland


Paddy Power are offering new customers 4/1 on a Toon win...!


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Newcastle vs Sunderland
> 
> Paddy Power are offering new customers 4/1 on a Toon win...!


I fancy Sunderland!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> I fancy Sunderland!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do I with no Remy :conf


----------



## Josey Wales

keano said:


> What ye think lads, goin to put Ortiz and Bursak to win by ko in my acc the weekend ?


I think Fletcher is better than the Billy Joe result suggests Keano he may lose but on points would be my prediction , post your accys up lads I will do mine a bit later if anyone's interested .


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Betfair are doing a £25 no loss acca offer in the sportsbook this weekend on The Premier League


----------



## Hook!

BoltonTerrier said:


> Betfair are doing a £25 no loss acca offer in the sportsbook this weekend on The Premier League


cracking offer, easy to profit from


----------



## lirva1

I'll make roughly 13k tomorrow when Selby and GGG get their KOs.

Meanwhile mugs get up early and head in to work to make a living on Monday, lol


----------



## Hook!

lirva1 said:


> I'll make roughly 13k tomorrow when Selby and GGG get their KOs.
> 
> Meanwhile mugs get up early and head in to work to make a living on Monday, lol


show us ya bet then mate


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> show us ya bet then mate


He talks a pile of shite.


----------



## Roe

lirva1 said:


> I'll make roughly 13k tomorrow when Selby and GGG get their KOs.
> 
> Meanwhile mugs get up early and head in to work to make a living on Monday, lol


:lol:


----------



## dkos

Some outside bets that I think have value:

*Rees vs Buckland - Fight to end in rounds 9-12: 9/2*
I can see Rees landing enough throughout the fight to break Buckland's resistance. But I think it is also feasible that Buckland could wear down Rees with his constant pressure, as we've seen Gavin struggle when it comes to stamina in the past.

*Ochieng vs Evans - Ochieng by stoppage: 7/1*
Ochieng can punch harder than his record suggests, which should be more apparent now that he has moved down to welterweight. Evans, Prizefighter notwithstanding, is inexperienced and naturally the smaller man. He'll be bringing the fight to Ochieng, but I see him getting picked off and possibly stopped late on. I'd be more confident, however, if the fight was over ten rounds and not eight.

*Joyi vs Loreto - Joyi rounds 7-12: 15/8*
Loreto is tough and better than his record suggests, but Joyi should have too much class for him in the end. Joyi on points at 7/4 would be a good cover bet for this one, too.

Now that I've posted these, I'm guessing none of them with come to fruition :yep


----------



## Crean

QPR
Shalke
Tottenham
Monaco
Borrusia monchengladbach
Fiorentina

100/1


----------



## Crean

Oh great, Qpr losing.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Oh great, Qpr losing.


:lol: they started off well too


----------



## Roe

Crean said:


> Oh great, Qpr losing.


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

QPR have equalised


----------



## gob-bluth

I had sunderland, west ham, norwich, spurs, man utd 3 pounds for 324 back. Fist 2 look okay and fancy spurs and united but norwich is dodgy.


----------



## Crean

I bet the rest of my picks win now.


----------



## Crean

Alex Cuthbert got first try for me in Wales game at 11/2.

If he scores again its double odds


----------



## nufc_jay

01 Feb 2014 - Bournemouth v Leicester - Match Betting
Tip It
Leicester @ 5/4
01 Feb 2014 - Hull v Tottenham - Match Betting
Tip It
Tottenham @ 23/20
01 Feb 2014 - Ipswich v Bolton - Match Betting
Tip It
Ipswich @ 6/5
01 Feb 2014 - Doncaster v Middlesbrough - Match Betting
Tip It
Middlesbrough @ 6/5
Stake : £4.00


----------



## nufc_jay

Leicester at 5/4 is huge


----------



## nufc_jay

Ok I've thrown £50 on Leicester


----------



## Crean

Best attack vs worst defence.. could be on to something nuff


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Best attack vs worst defence.. could be on to something nuff


It's such a massive mismatch


----------



## Crean

I've invested half of my Cuthbert tryscorer winnings on Leicester


----------



## nufc_jay

Nice one, how much is that? What price?


----------



## nufc_jay

Danny said:


> I've bet against us this week. :lol: Appalling thing to do but Wigan are almost evens to beat us, couldn't pass up those odds.


:-(


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Nice one, how much is that? What price?


I had 6 euro 15 cent on at 11/2. So got back 40, of which 20 is now on Leicester.

Also if Cuthbert gets another try I get double odds.


----------



## nufc_jay

Nice!


----------



## gob-bluth

Spurs fonna fuck me arnt they, plenty of time but i got a bad feeling.


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: Spurs are so weak


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Leicester at 5/4 is huge


massive


----------



## Hook!

don't be cunts spurs ffs


----------



## gob-bluth

Tim sherwoods a fucking nonce.


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: Leicester are raping them just can't beat the keeper!


----------



## gob-bluth

Charlie adams a nonce aswell.


----------



## nufc_jay

Leicester hit the woordwork

They're gonna fucking lose this


----------



## Crean

Fucking leicester. Get a goal u cunts.


----------



## nufc_jay

Anyone have the Stoke, Hull, Villa treble?!


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Anyone have the Stoke, Hull, Villa treble?!


i did pick villa and sunderland to win but qpr cunted the best!


----------



## gob-bluth

Fucks sake cardiff where did that come from.


----------



## Danny

nufc_jay said:


> :-(


:lol: Deserving this at the moment. Hedging both my accy's on us losing.


----------



## Crean

Are Leicester still acting the cunt?


----------



## nufc_jay

yep


----------



## Crean

BOOM!!!


----------



## Crean

Kevin Philips to the rescue.


----------



## nufc_jay

Bout fucking time


----------



## Hook!

bets have been cunt today


----------



## gob-bluth

Ive only got one double still foing italy +19 and england +4 in a double to break even for the day. Italy has come in but england conceded a try after 23 seconds haha but its only 5-3 france at the moment.


----------



## Markyboy86

Well done lads with the leicester pick Fuck QPR @LP

Selby ko 5/6
Rees points 5/4

£40 double tonight

@craigseventy did you back the hawks when we were discussing the superbowl winner in Late November/ Early December? LETS GO HAWKS!


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah, Leicester were worrying me, they could have had 5 or 6


----------



## Crean

Yep, Leicester were worrying me.

I have a six nations treble of 

Italy + 20
England + 3
Ireland -12

Italy obviously already done the business, but I will be lucky if England pull it out tni..


----------



## Crean

Hang on, maybe not. England winning now.


----------



## Markyboy86

Us jocks never win but always fuck up a good bet sorry @Crean


----------



## Crean

Markyboy86 said:


> Us jocks never win but always fuck up a good bet sorry @Crean


Will have to get by tni first.

The 12 point margin is a tough one for Ireland though..


----------



## Markyboy86

Crean said:


> Will have to get by tni first.
> 
> The 12 point margin is a tough one for Ireland though..


More than a converted try, yer safe tonight. Im not a big ruggers fan so hopefully your mob pump us tomorrow. Im waiting on seattle for nearly a grand tomorrow, got them at 13/5 as part of an accy a few months ago, On Money Lynch 5/1 and Harvin 16/1 1st td with double odds if they score again


----------



## Crean

I'm backing Broncos tomorrow.

My first year watching nfl and I've watched a lot of Broncos , so I'd like them to win.


----------



## Markyboy86

Crean said:


> I'm backing Broncos tomorrow.
> 
> My first year watching nfl and I've watched a lot of Broncos , so I'd like them to win.


Manning in coldweather games (under 40) is 0-5, Seahawks beat them 40-10 preseason, coldweather game suits Seattles running game more than a pass heavy Denver, Peytons a choker. Im not laying off, im very confident (probably too confident)















The reason that play is called "The Beastquake" is because the crowd actually caused a mini quake! I love beastmode!


----------



## 084

Wtf :lol:

Fuck QPR 

Had Leicester Blackburn Ipswich fiver payed £37.18


Done Ocheing and Rees, GGG and selby by stoppage


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Fuck QPR


My bad


----------



## Brickfists

I'm all over the Seahawks myself, can't see the Broncos handling the weather.


Ochieng 
Rees
Selby PTS

6/1

No idea wtf i was thinking backing Selby on points


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> My bad


No drama mate



Brickfists said:


> I'm all over the Seahawks myself, can't see the Broncos handling the weather.
> 
> Ochieng
> Rees
> Selby PTS
> 
> 6/1
> 
> No idea wtf i was thinking backing Selby on points


Selby points ain't to bad mate


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> No drama mate
> 
> Selby points ain't to bad mate


Suppose its 1 i owe you, youre picks have been shit lately tbh


----------



## dkos

Oh Ochieng you frustrating fucker :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

i thought you were in there @dkos ! i had nothing on in the fight but was off my couch in round 7 for you!


----------



## dkos

Markyboy86 said:


> i thought you were in there @dkos ! i had nothing on in the fight but was off my couch in round 7 for you!


:lol:

I didn't have much on it anyway. Somehow Rees-Buckland went the distance as well!


----------



## Markyboy86

dkos said:


> :lol:
> 
> I didn't have much on it anyway. Somehow Rees-Buckland went the distance as well!


Rees not getting the nod cost me £250, he was 1/7 in the 12th too!


----------



## Brickfists

Inplay Basketball bet

Nets +7.5
Heat win
Raptors win
Thunder win

20/1

Also done Uriah Faber to win in the UFC tonight at 5/2


----------



## Libertarian

I didn't bet on the boxing last night, but from now on I'm only going to use Betfair for it.

That way you can at least shift some money in the later rounds, and not be left in the hands of our judges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Libertarian

Anyone got any ideas for Ireland vs Scotland?

The Scots have a 12 pt start, both are evens....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gob-bluth

You Kipper said:


> Anyone got any ideas for Ireland vs Scotland?
> 
> The Scots have a 12 pt start, both are evens....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ireland should win fairly comfortably and i think the 12 point spread is about right so i wouldnt bet to big on it but may be worth a tenner on ireland.


----------



## gob-bluth

May be old news but has mayweather seriously put 13 million on denver for tonight? I fancy seattle but 13 million on anything is just asking for a riddick bowe type future.


----------



## Markyboy86

gob-bluth said:


> May be old news but has mayweather seriously put 13 million on denver for tonight? I fancy seattle but 13 million on anything is just asking for a riddick bowe type future.


Was supposedly 10.4 million but im sure its been proven to be fake over the last few days.


----------



## dkos

Markyboy86 said:


> Rees not getting the nod cost me £250, he was 1/7 in the 12th too!


That's unlucky mate. I thought it was a close, but clear win for Rees TBH.


----------



## Libertarian

I can't see a bookie accepting a bet of that size tbh.

For all his bluster he's probably not that bad with his cash.

DLH once blew half a million dollars in one sitting at a casino table.

Didn't really matter because in four or five months he'd be getting ten or twenty times that, no problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

I've lumped on the bronco's... I genuinely have no idea what that means however


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> I've lumped on the bronco's... I genuinely have no idea what that means however


i've got no money to bet with until payday
got some loose change so might pop down the bookies mind :lol:
spent all of my profits ffs!


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking stupid shitty non-sport :-(


----------



## Grant

Had a half decent weekend.

Took QPR and Burnley both to score at Evens.

Then I did a Derby/Leicester double but cashed out at about 75% when they were both winning by one with ten to go. Then Brum equalised. Loved that.

Did a Manchester United/Spurs/Southampton treble, no good.

Took Dale Evans at 6/4 vs Ochieng.

Had Gavin Rees by Decision. Livid. He won the fight.

Took Ireland yesterday to cover the handicap.


----------



## Crean

Despite the broncos losing last night i still had a décent weekend.

Winning bets:

Alex cuthbert - first try scorer
Leicester win ( thanks nuff)
Handicap treble of italy +20, England +3, Ireland -12.

Those 3 bets got me a profit of around 80 euro over the weekend.


----------



## Crean

City and villareal double.

20 euro returns 50.

You guys think its a good bet?


----------



## Markyboy86

Hawk time baby! Had Lynch 1st td at 5/1 and Manning to get intercepted at 4/6 and Percy Harvin 1st td of 2nd half at 16/1, was also waiting on Seahawks for an 18/1 accy for 900 from december, had worse nights tbh.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> City and villareal double.
> 
> 20 euro returns 50.
> 
> You guys think its a good bet?


It should be, I believe City will win although it won't be easy, on paper Villareal should win but the foreign leagues keep fucking up for me, it's tasty though, I fancy Genoa to do Sampdoria at home and at 7/4 their fairly big


----------



## nufc_jay

Man City vs Chelsea - *Man City*
Villarreal vs Osasuna - *Villarreal*
Genoa vs Sampdoria - *Draw*
Guimares vs Nacional - *Draw*

£5.00 returns £128.29


----------



## nufc_jay

Also - Negredo to score first and City win is large at 7/1 :yep


----------



## Grant

nufc_jay said:


> Also - Negredo to score first and City win is large at 7/1 :yep


Nah, it's really not.

Yuo'd get better than that as a double, about 11/1.


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah... I've gone for draw, under 10 corners and under 4 cards @25/1


----------



## Hook!

got no money to bet but i'd back the draw


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah - the lineups will make a big difference


----------



## Hook!

only went and remembered I have a 10 quid free bet on will hill!


----------



## Hook!

stuck it on both teams to score
returns 16.70
i think it'll be a score draw tonight


----------



## Markyboy86

Man City -1


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> Man City -1


does that mean if city won 2-1 you'd lose and 3-1 you'd win?


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> does that mean if city won 2-1 you'd lose and 3-1 you'd win?


yeah mate


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> yeah mate


sound
not looking great for ya! never know though


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> sound
> not looking great for ya! never know though


Gave up on it tbh


----------



## nufc_jay

Fiorentina are HHHUUUGGGEEEE at 13/8 this evening, 4th place against 15th placed Udinese. They've got the 3rd best defense in the league after Roma and Juve (who are romping it) 

They will have no Rossi or Gomez but should still do enough to get through


----------



## nufc_jay

Gillingham look good at 21/10 against bottom side Stevenage. Stevenage have lost 16 of 26 games this season shipping 44 goals!


----------



## nufc_jay

Oxford are also massive at 15/8 against Bury - they'll tonk em!


----------



## nufc_jay

Oxford, Gillingham and Macclesfield pays out 15/1 for those who don't want to bet a vast sum :deal


----------



## Crean

fucking City last night, lost me 20.


----------



## nufc_jay

City suck cock

Go with that accy


----------



## Crean

Paddypower have given me a free fiver Bet(presumably because im such a big loser).

Ive gone with a treble of:

Fulham (lol)
Bristol city
Feyenoord


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Paddypower have given me a free fiver Bet(presumably because im such a big loser).
> 
> Ive gone with a treble of:
> 
> Fulham (lol)
> Bristol city
> Feyenoord


:lol: I can see Fulham getting dicked. What price did you get?


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: I can see Fulham getting dicked. What price did you get?


fiver returns 30, so 5/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Not bad!


----------



## nufc_jay

Even in your funny money


----------



## Crean

Long Term Bet.

Formula 1 2014 World Champion - Lewis Hamilton @ 10/3

I was actually supposed to back this before pre season testing as I figured Mercedes would have their eye on the ball regarding the 2014 car. The odds would of been much better 2 weeks ago.

The first week of pre season testing happened last week, and as I though Mercedes were reliable as fuck. Red Bull were not, and that is an understatement. they are under real pressure now to make their car work and make it reliable and I don't think they will be clued in until at least 5 or 6 races in, by which time I expect Hamilton to get the business done.

All these new rule changes to engines is going to cause havoc in the first few races imo, Id be surprised if we got over 50% finish rate in the first race.

Anyway, at 10/3 I am all over this Hamilton bet. 200 going down on it. Its a long season so I wont feel that bet gone.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Long Term Bet.
> 
> Formula 1 2014 World Champion - Lewis Hamilton @ 10/3
> 
> I was actually supposed to back this before pre season testing as I figured Mercedes would have their eye on the ball regarding the 2014 car. The odds would of been much better 2 weeks ago.
> 
> The first week of pre season testing happened last week, and as I though Mercedes were reliable as fuck. Red Bull were not, and that is an understatement. they are under real pressure now to make their car work and make it reliable and I don't think they will be clued in until at least 5 or 6 races in, by which time I expect Hamilton to get the business done.
> 
> All these new rule changes to engines is going to cause havoc in the first few races imo, Id be surprised if we got over 50% finish rate in the first race.
> 
> Anyway, at 10/3 I am all over this Hamilton bet. 200 going down on it. Its a long season so I wont feel that bet gone.


Yeah, they've been impressive in testing, shame you didn't get in on before. I don't reckon Newey will get the Red Bull sorted in time and, if he doesn't, that spells big trouble. Vettel doesn't like it when things don't go his way. I can see Mercedes doing well under the new rules, although he's stepped down, Ross Brawn is a frigging genius.


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah, they've been impressive in testing, shame you didn't get in on before. I don't reckon Newey will get the Red Bull sorted in time and, if he doesn't, that spells big trouble. Vettel doesn't like it when things don't go his way. I can see Mercedes doing well under the new rules, although he's stepped down, Ross Brawn is a frigging genius.


They simply don't have the time, also its not neweys fault, its an engine issue, Renault need to look at themselves on this one. The cars may well be fast when they get up and running, but I seriously doubt they will be able to complete a race distance. Mercedes have already simulated a race distance in testing. Also, Mercedes topped the time sheets.


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: fucking Gillingham :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> They simply don't have the time, also its not neweys fault, its an engine issue, Renault need to look at themselves on this one. The cars may well be fast when they get up and running, but I seriously doubt they will be able to complete a race distance. Mercedes have already simulated a race distance in testing. Also, Mercedes topped the time sheets.


Thinking of this mate if you want a similar bet, Hamilton is 14/1 to be Sports Personality of the year next year, he'd be nailed on if he won the championship


----------



## Markyboy86

nufc_jay said:


> Thinking of this mate if you want a similar bet, Hamilton is 14/1 to be Sports Personality of the year next year, he'd be nailed on if he won the championship


In World Cup year, are you mad........ :hey:hey


----------



## nufc_jay

Markyboy86 said:


> In World Cup year, are you mad........ :hey:hey


:lol:


----------



## apollocreed

last couple of accas have been complete write offs. 

gone for forest, lyon, benfica and olympiakos 4/1 today


----------



## nufc_jay

I've got:

Sixfold(s) To Win

*Nottingham Forest* @ 5/4Match BettingOpen
Preston v Nottingham Forest
*Real Madrid* @ 5/6Match BettingOpen
Real Madrid v Atletico Madrid
*Roma* @ 3/4Match BettingOpen
Roma v Napoli
*PSV Eindhoven *@ 3/4Match BettingOpen
Cambuur Leeuwarden v PSV Eindhoven
*Draw* @ 13/5Match BettingOpen
Dumbartonv Livingston
*Draw* @ 12/5Match BettingOpen
Peterborough v Swindon

Stake: £1.00 Potential Returns: £154.63

And also Pepe anytime in the derby @12/1


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Thinking of this mate if you want a similar bet, Hamilton is 14/1 to be Sports Personality of the year next year, he'd be nailed on if he won the championship


Great shout.
Unless Rory mcilroy wins a couple of majors or Murray wins another couple of slams or if England win the world cup..

I might just put money on Hamilton as spoty.


----------



## Markyboy86

Crean said:


> Great shout.
> Unless Rory mcilroy wins a couple of majors or Murray wins another couple of slams or if England win the world cup..
> 
> I might just put money on Hamilton as spoty.


Ryder Cup year too, too many variables imo. If you fancy him strongly then stick with it, Even a valiant or heartbreaking defeat in the semis of the WC could net the award for a Rooney type player, etc etc


----------



## nufc_jay

Markyboy86 said:


> Ryder Cup year too, too many variables imo. If you fancy him strongly then stick with it, Even a valiant or heartbreaking defeat in the semis of the WC could net the award for a Rooney type player, etc etc


Yeah but we won't get out the group so... :conf


----------



## gob-bluth

nufc_jay said:


> I've got:
> 
> Sixfold(s) To Win
> 
> *Nottingham Forest* @ 5/4Match BettingOpen
> Preston v Nottingham Forest
> *Real Madrid* @ 5/6Match BettingOpen
> Real Madrid v Atletico Madrid
> *Roma* @ 3/4Match BettingOpen
> Roma v Napoli
> *PSV Eindhoven *@ 3/4Match BettingOpen
> Cambuur Leeuwarden v PSV Eindhoven
> *Draw* @ 13/5Match BettingOpen
> Dumbartonv Livingston
> *Draw* @ 12/5Match BettingOpen
> Peterborough v Swindon
> 
> Stake: £1.00 Potential Returns: £154.63
> 
> And also Pepe anytime in the derby @12/1


Go down as an own goal that mate


----------



## nufc_jay

gob-bluth said:


> Go down as an own goal that mate


:lol: It's Pepe's at the moment!


----------



## Markyboy86

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah but we won't get out the group so... :conf


You're betting on the British publics opinion though, Zara fucking Phillips won it not so long ago, i'd rather take the price that he does the business, would be devoed if he won it and then rely on beeb viewers for your bet up and he gets turned over.


----------



## nufc_jay

Pique anytime 7/1


----------



## Markyboy86

Waiting on Barca -2 for 535 :|


----------



## nufc_jay

nufc_jay said:


> I've got:
> 
> Sixfold(s) To Win
> 
> *Nottingham Forest* @ 5/4Match BettingOpen - *WON*
> Preston v Nottingham Forest
> *Real Madrid* @ 5/6Match BettingOpen -* WON*
> Real Madrid v Atletico Madrid
> *Roma* @ 3/4Match BettingOpen - *WON*
> Roma v Napoli
> *PSV Eindhoven *@ 3/4Match BettingOpen - *WON*
> Cambuur Leeuwarden v PSV Eindhoven
> *Draw* @ 13/5Match BettingOpen - *LOST*
> Dumbartonv Livingston
> *Draw* @ 12/5Match BettingOpen -* WON*
> Peterborough v Swindon
> 
> Stake: £1.00 Potential Returns: £154.63
> 
> And also Pepe anytime in the derby @12/1 -* SCORED BUT GAVE IT AS OWN GOAL*


Fuck it :-(

EDIT: I think - I think Dumbarton have just scored a last minute equaliser :happy


----------



## Markyboy86

nufc_jay said:


> Fuck it :-(
> 
> EDIT: I think - I think Dumbarton have just scored a last minute equaliser :happy


Was just about to say it finished 2-2 :lol: 95th min equaliser.

Barca better get a 2nd shortly :fire


----------



## Hook!

stuck a fiver worth of bets on at the bookies on tuesday 
the smallest one came in
£1 on 
coventry 
forrest 
real madrid 
barca 
benfica
i shall collect my 13.33 soon lol


----------



## nufc_jay

That's my biggest win off of a quid ever!


----------



## nufc_jay

Markyboy86 said:


> Was just about to say it finished 2-2 :lol: 95th min equaliser.
> 
> Barca better get a 2nd shortly :fire


Did you have -2 goals?


----------



## Crean

Markyboy86 said:


> Ryder Cup year too, too many variables imo. If you fancy him strongly then stick with it, Even a valiant or heartbreaking defeat in the semis of the WC could net the award for a Rooney type player, etc etc


Has a ryder cup player ever won it?

Your kinda hoping Europe win, and then that a Brit player is the star of the show in that case.


----------



## Crean

Going 2 for 2 on six nations handicap treble this weeken.

Irl - 2
England -10
Italy - 18

6/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Sixfold(s) To Win Hide Details

*Cambridge Utd *@ 11/8Match BettingOpen
Kidderminster v Cambridge Utd
*Draw* @ 12/5Match BettingOpen
Utrecht v PEC Zwolle
*Rio Ave* @ EVSMatch BettingOpen
Rio Ave v Academica
*Panaitolikos *@ 1/2Match BettingOpen
Panaitolikos v Aris Salonika
*Dinamo Zagreb *@ 1/2Match BettingOpen
Istra v Dinamo Zagreb
*Fiorentina U19* @ 6/5Match BettingOpen
Fiorentina U19 v Juventus U19

Stake: £1.00 Potential Returns: £79.94


----------



## Crean

At & T at Pebble Beach

Brian Gay 125/1 e/w
Aaron Baddeley 80/1 e/w


----------



## nufc_jay

I've avoided that. Got Schwartzel on the Jo'Burg open (baffelingly on the European Tour :conf )


----------



## nufc_jay

Last night WillHill put Pepe's "goal" down as an OG (rightly so really) and listed it as "lost"

They've just randomly paid me out though lol


----------



## nufc_jay

Had a tenner double on Denmark vs Portugal U19's and some random Greek game today that won £40 so I'm £200+ up after one night, think I may lump it all on Toon beating Chelsea at the weekend @ 11/1


----------



## Markyboy86

nufc_jay said:


> Did you have -2 goals?


Yeah, was 1/9 in running after they went two up as well, gutted but cant complain too much with the week ive had, still....


Crean said:


> Has a ryder cup player ever won it?
> 
> Your kinda hoping Europe win, and then that a Brit player is the star of the show in that case.


Yeah i know what you mean but if McIlroy stars for the euros and wins the Masters or Open then its not out the realms of possibilty.

Murray Winning Wimbledon or singlehandedly winning Davis Cup likely trumps Hamilton too, my whole point is why bet on the stupid british public for your bet? Bash it on him to win the world championship and you wont have a stressful few months after it finishes worrying, its what i would do anyway.


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Had a tenner double on Denmark vs Portugal U19's and some random Greek game today that won £40 so I'm £200+ up after one night, think I may lump it all on Toon beating Chelsea at the weekend @ 11/1


You bet on some random shit mate..


----------



## Crean

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah, was 1/9 in running after they went two up as well, gutted but cant complain too much with the week ive had, still....
> 
> Yeah i know what you mean but if McIlroy stars for the euros and wins the Masters or Open then its not out the realms of possibilty.
> 
> Murray Winning Wimbledon or singlehandedly winning Davis Cup likely trumps Hamilton too, my whole point is why bet on the stupid british public for your bet? Bash it on him to win the world championship and you wont have a stressful few months after it finishes worrying, its what i would do anyway.


Ah yeah, your dead right to be honest. Couple hundred on Hamilton it is so. Biggest bet I've ever done..


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> You bet on some random shit mate..


You don't know the half it it

This is today:

Sao Paulo v Paulista - Match Betting Sao Paulo @ 1/4 -	£2.00	-	O/1772111/0001131/F
2< Standard Atletico Penapolense v Sao Bernardo Sp - Match Betting Sao Bernardo Sp @ 13/5 -
3< Standard Mogi Mirim v Audax SP - Match Betting Draw @ 9/4 -
4< Standard CA Linense v Santos - Match Betting Santos @ 21/20 -

1< Standard Ajax v Groningen - Live Score Ajax 3-1 @ 19/5 Lost	£2.00	£0.00	O/1772111/0001130/F
2< Standard	Galway FC v Limerick FC - Live Score Limerick FC 2-0 @ 11/2 Lost

1< Standard	Viktoria Koln v M'gladbach Amat - Match Betting Live Viktoria Koln @ 23/20 Lost	£1.00	£0.00	O/1772111/0001128/F
2< Standard	Yeclano Deportivo v Novelda CF - Match Betting Live Yeclano Deportivo @ 29/20 Lost
3< Standard Independente SP v Tupa FC - Match Betting Independente SP @ 5/6 -
4< Standard Rio Ave v Academica - Match Betting Live Rio Ave @ 7/5 Won
5< Standard	Galway FC v Limerick FC - Match Betting Limerick FC @ 19/20 Won
6< Standard Ajax v Groningen - Match Betting Ajax @ 1/5 Won

s) 1< Standard	Viktoria Koln v M'gladbach Amat - Match Betting Live Viktoria Koln @ 11/10 Lost	£2.00	£0.00	O/1772111/0001127/F
2< Standard	Fram Reykjavik v Valur Reykjavik - Match Betting Live Valur Reykjavik @ 13/20 Lost
3< Standard	Stromsgodset IF v AFC Astra Giurgiu - Match Betting Live Stromsgodset IF @ 13/10 Won
4< Standard Rio Ave v Academica - Match Betting Live Rio Ave @ 23/20 Won
5< Standard	Utrecht v PEC Zwolle - Match Betting Live Utrecht @ 4/7 Lost

fold(s) 1< Standard	Ermis FC Aradippou v E.N. Paralimni - Match Betting Live Ermis FC Aradippou @ 13/20 Won	£2.00	£0.00	O/1772111/0001126/F
2< Standard	Panaitolikos v Aris Salonika - Match Betting Live Panaitolikos @ 17/20 Lost
3< Standard	Sivasspor v Bursaspor - Match Betting Live Draw @ 15/4 Lost
4< Standard	Apollon Limassol v Ethnikos Ach. - Match Betting Live Ethnikos Ach. @ 19/20 Won

Fourfold(s) 1< Standard	Istra v Dinamo Zagreb - Match Betting Live Dinamo Zagreb @ 13/20 Won	£2.00	£0.00	O/1772111/0001125/F
2< Standard	Al Shabab v Al Wasl Sports Club - Match Betting Live Al Shabab @ 17/20 Won
3< Standard	Al-Arabi Doha v Qatar - Match Betting Live Qatar @ 7/5 Lost
4< Standard	Al Sadd Sport Club v Al-Wakra Sc - Match Betting Live Draw @ 2/1 Won

15:24	Double(s) 1< Standard	Denmark U19 v Portugal U19 - Match Betting Live Portugal U19 @ 3/4 Won	£10.00	£40.25	O/1772111/0001124/F
2< Standard	PFC Ludogorets Razgrad v AC Sparta Praha - Match Betting Live PFC Ludogorets Razgrad @ 13/10 Won

ble(s) 1< Standard	Al Wahda FC Mecca v Al Jeel - Match Betting Live Draw @ 8/15 Lost	£2.00	£0.00	O/1772111/0001123/F
2< Standard	AL Dhafra v Sharjah FC - Match Betting Live Draw @ 10/11 Won
3< Standard	Helsingborgs IF v Odense BK - Match Betting Live Draw @ 13/10 Lost

) 1< Standard Kidderminster v Cambridge Utd - Match Betting Cambridge Utd @ 11/8 -	£1.00	£0.00	O/1772111/0001122/F
2< Standard	Utrecht v PEC Zwolle - Match Betting Draw @ 12/5 Lost
3< Standard Rio Ave v Academica - Match Betting Rio Ave @ EVS Won
4< Standard	Panaitolikos v Aris Salonika - Match Betting Panaitolikos @ 1/2 Lost
5< Standard	Istra v Dinamo Zagreb - Match Betting Dinamo Zagreb @ 1/2 Won
6< Standard Fiorentina U19 v Juventus U19 - Match Betting Fiorentina U19 @ 6/5 Won

13:20	Sixfold(s) 1< Standard	PFC Levski Sofia v FK Teplice - Match Betting Live FK Teplice @ 11/20 Won	£1.00	£0.00	O/1772111/0001121/F
2< Standard	FC Vorskla Poltava Res v FK Desna Chernihiv - Match Betting Live FK Desna Chernihiv @ 17/20 Won
3< Standard	Poland U19 v Norway 19 - Match Betting Live Draw @ 17/20 Lost
4< Standard	Hajer Club v Abha Club - Match Betting Live Abha Club @ 3/4 Lost
5< Standard	Club A Bizertin v Avenir S Marsa - Match Betting Live Draw @ 13/10 Lost
6< Standard	Petrojet v Ittihad El Shorta - Match Betting Live Draw @ EVS Lost


----------



## Josey Wales

Crean said:


> You bet on some random shit mate..


That's fuck all mate I had to stop myself from having a fiver the other night on Witaker v Waikato in the New Zealand youth cup


----------



## nufc_jay

I need an Alkhedher goal to complete my 6 fold Palastinian West Bank league 6 fold


----------



## Josey Wales

nufc_jay said:


> I need an Alkhedher goal to complete my 6 fold Palastinian West Bank league 6 fold


:lol:


----------



## Ole77

have guys tried bettin on asian bookies?


----------



## nufc_jay

Ole77 said:


> have guys tried bettin on asian bookies?


You mean like cock fighting and rice eating competitions?


----------



## Ole77

:rofl


----------



## Libertarian

England -10 is probably the safest of the handicap bets.

Ireland weren't especially impressive against Scotland and still won with ease..... Scotland could still be playing now and not scored a try. 

Wales weren't impressive against the Italians.... it goes without saying that whoever improves the most out of them and the Irish will win.

France should dominate Italy, just a question of how many.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

nuffs on a roll


----------



## Hook!

i really like 6/4 on real madrid to win the league
might lump on it next time i have a big win


----------



## Markyboy86

Burns/Crawford prices released.

Crawford 1/2 (betfred)
Burns 9/4 (stan james)


----------



## Libertarian

Surely that's an arb opportunity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gob-bluth

Atletico let me down for over a tonne shortest price in the 5 pound acca aswell.


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Going 2 for 2 on six nations handicap treble this weeken.
> 
> Irl - 2
> England -10
> France - 18
> 
> 6/1


2 from 2.

Nice earner.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> 2 from 2.
> 
> Nice earner.


Nice one!


----------



## Grant

Fucking United again :lol:

Got a decent tip on a horse Saturday though so all good.

I fancy Villa, Southampton and West Ham tomorrow.

Pays around 14/1.


----------



## apollocreed

i fancy southampton & leyton orient double at just under 5/1. a treble with forest would bump up to 14/1 but dont trust them away


----------



## gob-bluth

Like derby tonight, 6-5 witn skybet.


----------



## Ole77

wanna bet using bitcoin at sbobitcoin? try this site http://sbobitcoin.com/

sbobitcoin is the gateway to play in sbobet, ibcbet and pinnacle to allow players to used bitcoin.


----------



## nufc_jay

Fuck off


----------



## apollocreed

punting on forest's dodgy away form with a forest & orient double at 5/1. with derby winning they could do with 3 points. Huddersfield not in greatest form either.


----------



## Crean

Chelsea
Fiorentina
Real Madrid
Watford
Forrest
Southampton

62/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Chelsea
> Fiorentina
> Benfica
> Watford
> Forrest
> Southampton
> 
> 50/1


Massive


----------



## Crean

actually, take out benfica and include Real Madrid. 62/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Burnley
Forest
Leyton Orient
Fleetwood
Luton
Grimsby

99/1


----------



## Marlow

Given the form of Wednesday 19-10 is an excellent price.


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> actually, take out benfica and include Real Madrid. 62/1


Copied your bet. Looks saucy.


----------



## gob-bluth

Villa at very nearly 2-1. Is good value imo, better away from home and cardiff really arnt up to much.


----------



## nufc_jay

Benteke anytime and Villa win is 7/1


----------



## Crean

Lunny said:


> Copied your bet. Looks saucy.


:shifty


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> :shifty


arlour


----------



## nufc_jay

Orient are getting bodied :lol:


----------



## gob-bluth

Just gonna say orient getting dicked, in 3 of my 4 bets tonight aswell.


----------



## Roe

nufc_jay said:


> Leyton Orient


:rofl


----------



## Roe

lolton Orient


----------



## nufc_jay

Roe said:


> lolton Orient


Forgot you were a City fan


----------



## Crean

up in 4 games, level in 2


----------



## Crean

Up in 5, level in 1


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> Up in 5, level in 1


CREAN I LOVE YOU!

So I had a tenner on it but I've only gone and bottled it and cashed out for £180!

£180 mmmmmmm


----------



## Crean

Up in all 6 now mate @Lunny


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> Up in all 6 now mate @Lunny


Yeah that's how I got the £180 cashout. Was too scared to hold on. Great shout from you!


----------



## Crean

I cant cash out though..Fucking Paddy power


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> I cant cash out though..Fucking Paddy power


How much you got on it?


----------



## Crean

Lunny said:


> How much you got on it?


just 6 euro


----------



## Crean

Just need Chelsea to hang on.


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking turd

You two win?


----------



## Crean

well, if chelsea hang on.


----------



## Crean

and, of course they let a goal in...Fuck Mourinho.


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: ouch


----------



## nufc_jay

was that 6 euro at 50/1..?


----------



## Crean

6 euro at 62/1 mate...


I fucking hate Chelsea.


----------



## Lunny

That is disgusting. 


























thx for the money Crean....
















soz


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> 6 euro at 62/1 mate...
> 
> I fucking hate Chelsea.


Fuck that's brutal :-(


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Fuck that's brutal :-(


Yes, yes it is...


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Yes, yes it is...


Were you already spending it on your head?


----------



## Hook!

chelsea cunted me for 80 quid too the other day 
pricks


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> Were you already spending it on your head?


Definitely not, I half expected it reading the live ticker updates. Mourinho is such an overated negative manager.


----------



## Crean

Won 80 on blackjack there, so not so bad.


----------



## Grant

Grant said:


> Fucking United again :lol:
> 
> Got a decent tip on a horse Saturday though so all good.
> 
> I fancy Villa, Southampton and West Ham tomorrow.
> 
> Pays around 14/1.


As this was decent odds/risky, I went with 3 doubles and a treble.

Got 133% back, but fucking Villa cost me a whack.

Should have won that game.


----------



## Grant

I've gone, Liverpool, Everton and Arsenal-United Draw.

Pays 11/2.


----------



## Crean

Lets Try This again

Barcelona
Bayer Leverkusen
Arsenal
Liverpool
Man City
Tottenham
Everton

27/1

Monaco
FC Twente
Napoli
Everton
Tottenham
Man City -1
Arsenal V United - Both Teams score

52/1

@Lunny @nufc_jay

what you guys think? Some dodgy ones there I must admit.


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Lets Try This again
> 
> Barcelona
> Bayer Leverkusen
> Arsenal
> Liverpool
> Man City
> Tottenham
> Everton
> 
> 27/1
> 
> @Lunny @nufc_jay
> 
> what you guys think? Some dodgy ones there I must admit.


On paper they should all win but it's never like that is it annoyingly, I reckon us and Utd could offer a scare, potentially


----------



## Crean

Ive updated with a second accy @nufc_jay


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Ive updated with a second accy @nufc_jay


I like that one, but someone will fuck it up, they always do :-(


----------



## Grant

Dont think United will lose tonight.


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> Lets Try This again
> 
> Barcelona
> Bayer Leverkusen
> Arsenal
> Liverpool
> Man City
> Tottenham
> Everton
> 
> 27/1
> 
> Monaco
> FC Twente
> Napoli
> Everton
> Tottenham
> Man City -1
> Arsenal V United - Both Teams score
> 
> 52/1
> 
> @Lunny @nufc_jay
> 
> what you guys think? Some dodgy ones there I must admit.


BRB just gonna copy your bets, jinx you then cash out early again.


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Crean

Lunny said:


> BRB just gonna copy your bets, jinx you then cash out early again.


who do you bet with?


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> who do you bet with?


Used to be Bet365 but been using Betfair more recently, they usually have better odds and their cash out system is the best. You can cash out on pretty much any bet and as I'm such a bottlejob I do this a lot.


----------



## nufc_jay

I've got;

Everton
Arsenal
Spurs
Roma
Monaco
Barca

56/1


----------



## Crean

Fuck Roma


----------



## Grant

Grant said:


> I've gone, Liverpool, Everton and Arsenal-United Draw.
> 
> Pays 11/2.


Everton was pulled, but the double paid 7/2.


----------



## Markyboy86

Only had a 100/1 shot on the geegees, old fella shat on it because he called a 150/1 shot years ago lol


----------



## sasquatch

chisora v* johnson*

fury v *Abell*

@ 54/1


----------



## Libertarian

Lunny said:


> Used to be Bet365 but been using Betfair more recently, they usually have better odds and their cash out system is the best. You can cash out on pretty much any bet and as I'm such a bottlejob I do this a lot.


Nothing wrong with cashing out at all.

My best ever cashout was in the Arsenal vs Newcastle 4-4 game.

When I was still at my mums and didn't have a mortgage etc, I used to just whack stupid sums on things. Had £200 on Arsenal to win, but fancied betting on something else, so traded it when they were 3-0 up, think the odds were 1.01 too.

Had a punt on whatever it was, won and then later looked at the football results :yikes


----------



## Lunny

You Kipper said:


> Nothing wrong with cashing out at all.
> 
> My best ever cashout was in the Arsenal vs Newcastle 4-4 game.
> 
> When I was still at my mums and didn't have a mortgage etc, I used to just whack stupid sums on things. Had £200 on Arsenal to win, but fancied betting on something else, so traded it when they were 3-0 up, think the odds were 1.01 too.
> 
> Had a punt on whatever it was, won and then later looked at the football results :yikes


 Jesus. What a game that was as well.


----------



## Crean

Southampton
Wolves
Watford
Borussia monchengladbach
Bayer laverkusen
Fiorentina
Villareal

105/1


----------



## Zico

Been doin the wallet challenge thing with my £5 free bets, upto £60 this week, have it on Rotherham today @ 4/6.


----------



## Hook!

i like the odds on lazio lads


----------



## Gazanta87

Zarkander May take some beating at wincanton today, I'm on at 7/4, also fancy riverside theatre at ascot on e/w at 6/1


----------



## Crean

Gazanta87 said:


> Zarkander May take some beating at wincanton today, I'm on at 7/4, also fancy riverside theatre at ascot on e/w at 6/1


I'm on zarkandar too.


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Southampton
> Wolves
> Watford
> Borussia monchengladbach
> Bayer laverkusen
> Fiorentina
> Villareal
> 
> 105/1


That ended quickly. Fucking Sunderland


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> That ended quickly. Fucking Sunderland


Haha similar to mine. I had Dortmund, Hoffenheim, villareal, Fiorentina and fucking Southampton. Thought I was gonna get a full day of checking my bet only for it to fall at the first hurdle.


----------



## Lunny

Got a cheeky tenner on Fury to get beat at 10/1. We've seen him dropped by worse opposition and in better shape so worth a tenner I think.


----------



## Markyboy86

Lunny said:


> Got a cheeky tenner on Fury to get beat at 10/1. We've seen him dropped by worse opposition and in better shape so worth a tenner I think.


ive done abell 1-3 25/1 and 1-5 17/1


----------



## Grant

You Kipper said:


> Nothing wrong with cashing out at all.
> 
> My best ever cashout was in the Arsenal vs Newcastle 4-4 game.
> 
> When I was still at my mums and didn't have a mortgage etc, I used to just whack stupid sums on things. Had £200 on Arsenal to win, but fancied betting on something else, so traded it when they were 3-0 up, think the odds were 1.01 too.
> 
> Had a punt on whatever it was, won and then later looked at the football results :yikes


You what?

You pout £200, then took £202 out when they were 3-0 up?


----------



## Crean

Lunny said:


> Got a cheeky tenner on Fury to get beat at 10/1. We've seen him dropped by worse opposition and in better shape so worth a tenner I think.


I have him to be dropped at 8/1 and to be stopped in rds 1-3 at 35/1


----------



## Lunny

Crean said:


> I have him to be dropped at 8/1 and to be stopped in rds 1-3 at 35/1


That 8/1 is very saucy. Who's that with? Paddy Power?


----------



## Crean

Lunny said:


> That 8/1 is very saucy. Who's that with? Paddy Power?


 yeah 8/1. Backed it Thursday night. In to 6's now.


----------



## craigseventy

coming in at his heaviest weight? Seems like he has has a terrible week.
I'm still on the low betting odds game.


----------



## nufc_jay

WGC Accenture Matchplay

Sergio Garcia E/W @ 25/1


----------



## Hammer Muldoon

Bet 365 doing the free in play bet up to £50 tonight for the City - Barca game.


----------



## Dinamita85

Hammer Muldoon said:


> Bet 365 doing the free in play bet up to £50 tonight for the City - Barca game.


Last time they did that was the arsenal v chelsea game n I bottled the over/under 0.5 goals... Was Fucking wounded.

Can't see it happening tonight but gonna go for it


----------



## Hammer Muldoon

Dinamita85 said:


> Last time they did that was the arsenal v chelsea game n I bottled the over/under 0.5 goals... Was Fucking wounded.
> 
> Can't see it happening tonight but gonna go for it


I did it for the Arsenal v Chelsea game and the Man Utd v Chelsea game at the start of the season. No way it will come in tonight but i'll be backing it anyway.


----------



## Hook!

7/1 on city to win and under 2.5 match goals is HUGE
i do think there will be goals though


----------



## Hook!

15/2 on the draw and over 2.5 goals


----------



## Crean

PP are doing 3/1 over 2.5 goals.

Im not interested myself, just thought id share the info.

Ive gone with

Barca win
PSG draw

double.

5/1 (I think)


----------



## Crean

Watford
Wigan
Coventry
Leyont Orient
PSG
City/Barca - DRAW

80/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Kompany anytime @12/1 is huge. Barca are pony from set pieces


----------



## Grant

Hook! said:


> 15/2 on the draw and over 2.5 goals


Wouldnt you be better off betting 2-2?


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> Watford
> Wigan
> Coventry
> *Leyont Orient*
> PSG
> City/Barca - DRAW
> 
> 80/1


They can fuck right off


----------



## Hook!

Grant said:


> Wouldnt you be better off betting 2-2?


that's a great shout mate thanks 
will check the odds soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Grant said:


> Wouldnt you be better off betting 2-2?


It'll be 3-3 :yep


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Kompany anytime @12/1 is huge. Barca are pony from set pieces


that is
I'm gonna chuck that in an accy 
maybe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> that is
> I'm gonna chuck that in an accy
> maybe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's 6ft4 and has got 4 this season already, plus he always plays well in the massive games


----------



## nufc_jay

City win and both teams score is massive at 4/1


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> They can fuck right off


:rofl


----------



## nufc_jay

Also big...

Anytime Goalscorer Accy

Messi
Ibrahimovic
Costa
Muller

*16/1* !!


----------



## Grant

nufc_jay said:


> It'll be 3-3 :yep


If it's 3-3 you can staisfy yourself with the fact you've watched a great game :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

Barca
PSG
Atletico
Ajax
Napoli
Bayern


... 105/1 ...


----------



## Hook!

no point going with 2-2 as it's 10/1 
draw and over 2.5 is 15/2
might as well cover the 3-3


----------



## nufc_jay

City score both halves is 3/1


----------



## Lunny

nufc_jay said:


> Barca
> PSG
> Atletico
> Ajax
> Napoli
> Bayern
> 
> ... 105/1 ...


Sauce but I aint betting on Barca.


----------



## Hook!

i like this treble http://gyazo.com/2d4ef123dd7f776e07a0d9636bc3e63d


----------



## nufc_jay

There;'s so much apparent value in this game but it's fucking impossible to call

I do think the quality in La Liga, or lack of, is flattering Barca though and City are the better side even without Aguero.


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> There;'s so much apparent value in this game but it's fucking impossible to call
> 
> I do think the quality in La Liga, or lack of, is flattering Barca though and City are the better side even without Aguero.


a lot of people are writing barca off and they know it which will motivate them but barca are notoriously shit in first legs away from home


----------



## Hook!

this is sauce http://gyazo.com/2db59f6ccdcf6a375e4c7ae691c5ec47
gonna put a few more together


----------



## nufc_jay

I've got this:

Sixfold(s) To Win

Derby @ 5/4
Sheff Wed v Derby

Leyton Orient @ 4/6
Leyton Orient v Stevenage

Preston @ 7/4
MK Dons v Preston

Draw @ 21/10
Exeter v Morecambe

Watford @ 21/20
Yeovil v Watford

Wigan @ 8/15
Wigan v Barnsley

£1.00 returns £100.49


----------



## Crean

nufc_jay said:


> I've got this:
> 
> Sixfold(s) To Win
> 
> Derby @ 5/4
> Sheff Wed v Derby
> 
> *Leyton Orient @ 4/6*
> Leyton Orient v Stevenage
> 
> Preston @ 7/4
> MK Dons v Preston
> 
> Draw @ 21/10
> Exeter v Morecambe
> 
> Watford @ 21/20
> Yeovil v Watford
> 
> Wigan @ 8/15
> Wigan v Barnsley
> 
> £1.00 returns £100.49


:war


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> :war


:lol: They can't fuck up 3 times on the trot...... surely :shifty


----------



## Hook!

9/4 on psg to score in both halves


----------



## gob-bluth

All over barca tonight, just think city are not as potent without ageuro and will struggle with not nuch possetion or time on the ball when epin posesstion . Kompany will struggle having no one to mark in my opinion and with him trying to snifff out danger eraly he may leave city wide open at the back.


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/d7db17154edfb3ffed30ac74cca2af74 and 
http://gyazo.com/0c349dbe12e73724627ab32dbbed9a1d

i'm confident of profiting overall tonight


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> I've got this:
> 
> Sixfold(s) To Win
> 
> Derby @ 5/4
> Sheff Wed v Derby
> 
> Leyton Orient @ 4/6
> Leyton Orient v Stevenage
> 
> Preston @ 7/4
> MK Dons v Preston
> 
> Draw @ 21/10
> Exeter v Morecambe
> 
> Watford @ 21/20
> Yeovil v Watford
> 
> Wigan @ 8/15
> Wigan v Barnsley
> 
> £1.00 returns £100.49


i hate lower league betting 
never won anything on it like


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> http://gyazo.com/d7db17154edfb3ffed30ac74cca2af74 and
> http://gyazo.com/0c349dbe12e73724627ab32dbbed9a1d
> 
> *i'm confident of profiting overall tonight*


Which means you will win fuck all :lol:

Trying to figure out the best way to play this risk free in plat bet with this game tonight on 365


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> Which means you will win fuck all :lol:
> 
> Trying to figure out the best way to play this risk free in plat bet with this game tonight on 365


i will 
trust me...........
:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Hook! said:


> i will
> trust me...........
> :lol:


I dont think ive ever had a coupon up when ive been certain of it before!


----------



## Hook!

Markyboy86 said:


> I dont think ive ever had a coupon up when ive been certain of it before!


hahhahaa


----------



## 084

PSG single £14 pays £30

PSG Munich Athletico Madrid treble 7/1

Man City - Barcelona, Wigan - Barnsley, Wednesday - Derby, Coventry - Carlisle BTTS free £5 bet pays about £37 I think


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Watford
> Wigan
> Coventry
> Leyont Orient
> PSG
> City/Barca - DRAW
> 
> 80/1


Up in 5, level in 1


----------



## Hook!

Crean said:


> Up in 5, level in 1


come on watford!


----------



## Lunny

City-*Barcelona*
Bayer Leverkusen-*PSG*
AC Milan-*Atletico*
Arsenal-*Bayern*
Zenit-*Dortmund*

£10 bet returns £400. My picks in green.

Current cashout value £40 and I'm already considering bottling.
@Crean guide me


----------



## gob-bluth

Bayern at 3/4 is just a banker.


----------



## Crean

Lunny said:


> City-*Barcelona*
> Bayer Leverkusen-*PSG*
> AC Milan-*Atletico*
> Arsenal-*Bayern*
> Zenit-*Dortmund*
> 
> £10 bet returns £400. My picks in green.
> 
> Current cashout value £40 and I'm already considering bottling.
> 
> @Crean guide me


Hmm, I stick it out to see how the early game of zenith and Dortmund goes tbh. If Dortmund are in a precarious 1-0 lead, then I would probably cash it at that point.


----------



## Crean

had an accy winner on Barca, Wigan, Derby and PSG last night.

Don't even remember doing that bet yesterday.


----------



## Crean

3 away wins tonight

Atletico
Munich
Leicester

10/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Crean said:


> 3 away wins tonight
> 
> Atletico
> Munich
> Leicester
> 
> 10/1


That's 10/1? Huge!


----------



## nufc_jay

I've jumped on that Treble although I fully expect Forest to fuck me


----------



## Lunny

Atletico an Bayern win and ill probs cash out on £160+ tonight. Come on away teams. Aleays get juicy odds on the away team...


----------



## nufc_jay

Lunny said:


> Atletico an Bayern win and ill probs cash out on £160+ tonight. Come on away teams. Aleays get juicy odds on the away team...


Hope you lose (no offence)


----------



## Lunny

nufc_jay said:


> Hope you lose (no offence)


Thats not very nice m8


----------



## nufc_jay

Lunny said:


> Thats not very nice m8


Soz Dan


----------



## 084

Robbed FGS, Kroos FGS, Costa FGS


----------



## Lunny

£170 cash out. £350 in 2 weeks, on a rolllll


----------



## Hook!

Lunny said:


> £170 cash out. £350 in 2 weeks, on a rolllll


shout out you


----------



## craigseventy

any thoughts on the tottenham match tomorrow? tottenham HT/FT is really tempting me at 7/2


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking Forest can have a Hillsborough, cunts


----------



## Roe

nufc_jay said:


> Fucking Forest can have a Hillsborough, cunts


:-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Esbjerg vs Fiorentina - *Fiorentina*

Dnipro vs Tottenham - *Tottenham*

Swansea vs Napoli - *Napoli*

10/1


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Esbjerg vs Fiorentina - *Fiorentina*
> 
> Dnipro vs Tottenham - *Tottenham*
> 
> Swansea vs Napoli - *Napoli*
> 
> 10/1


that's beans on toast that is


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> that's beans on toast that is


Should be easy money really. The only one I would be worried about on paper is the Spurs one but Sherwood has said he wants the Europa League more than a Top 4 spot so he won't be taking it easy.


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Should be easy money really. The only one I would be worried about on paper is the Spurs one but Sherwood has said he wants the Europa League more than a Top 4 spot so he won't be taking it easy.


the odds on spurs HT/FT is proper beans 15/4


----------



## Dinamita85

fiorentina
napoli
spurs
ajax
juventus
lazio
lyon
benfica
shakthar

445/1 - im feeling lucky

oh miguel vazquez to beat shafikov on points saturday at 5/4 seems like extremely easy money.


----------



## nufc_jay

Dinamita85 said:


> fiorentina
> napoli
> spurs
> ajax
> juventus
> lazio
> lyon
> benfica
> shakthar
> 
> 445/1 - im feeling lucky
> 
> oh miguel vazquez to beat shafikov on points saturday at 5/4 seems like extremely easy money.


That's the thing. There's absolutely no reason whatsoever why this should not come in :conf


----------



## Hook!

please http://gyazo.com/8b98a72096f843cf36194115625dfbab


----------



## Dinamita85

nufc_jay said:


> That's the thing. There's absolutely no reason whatsoever why this should not come in :conf


someone will fuck up...they always do...watford n rochdale let me down for 3 grand the other day... but won 27 last night on bayern, leicester, sheff utd draw and athletico n its that pitiful an amount id rather spend it on more accumulators haha

dont even have a clue who that team are who spurs are playing.


----------



## nufc_jay

Dinamita85 said:


> someone will fuck up...they always do...watford n rochdale let me down for 3 grand the other day... but won 27 last night on bayern, leicester, sheff utd draw and athletico n its that pitiful an amount id rather spend it on more accumulators haha
> 
> dont even have a clue who that team are who spurs are playing.


Yeah, watford fucked me too


----------



## Hook!

please http://gyazo.com/ec50994449a80728a14550b345179be4


----------



## Hook!

it's fucking 12/1 on spurs to win both halves?!!?!?!?!


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> it's fucking 12/1 on spurs to win both halves?!!?!?!?!


Really..?


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Really..?


http://gyazo.com/77d152242a7fca9ac09511c291cd59e2 think i'm putting a tenner on this!?


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> http://gyazo.com/77d152242a7fca9ac09511c291cd59e2 think i'm putting a tenner on this!?


Fucks sake, it's 17/2 at Hills :-(


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Fucks sake, it's 17/2 at Hills :-(


ive just lumped on 
http://gyazo.com/6ef8251e48169cb59ac362bda21b2312
if it was closer to payday i think i'd have put silly amounts on


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> ive just lumped on
> http://gyazo.com/6ef8251e48169cb59ac362bda21b2312
> if it was closer to payday i think i'd have put silly amounts on


That is a massive price tbf


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> That is a massive price tbf


i mean even if it doesn't come in i wont be annoyed at myself
ridiculous odds


----------



## Hook!

dnipro have beat all the cunt teams they have played but fiorentina beat them both times


----------



## dkos

Tony Conquest 13/8 

Am I missing something here? Those seem like very generous odds.


----------



## Hook!

blimey http://gyazo.com/a4a0954ca50ff98b8dc2517062e3463e


----------



## nufc_jay

dkos said:


> Tony Conquest 13/8
> 
> Am I missing something here? Those seem like very generous odds.


Ammann is better :conf


----------



## dkos

nufc_jay said:


> Ammann is better :conf


And what are you basing that on exactly?


----------



## craigseventy

still doing wallets low odds betting, I'm winning a lot lot more than I used to. Have lost once after doubling my money and quadrupled my money twice.


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Also big...
> 
> Anytime Goalscorer Accy
> 
> Messi
> Ibrahimovic
> Costa
> Muller
> 
> *16/1* !!


this won?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> this won?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fucks sake, yeah it did, I didn't have it though!!


----------



## 084

LP said:


> PSG single £14 pays £30
> 
> PSG Munich Athletico Madrid treble 7/1.... Was just under 8/1





LP said:


> Robbed FGS, Kroos FGS, Costa FGS


:deal

Had 30 on Munich which paid £52


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Fucks sake, yeah it did, I didn't have it though!!


you suggested it and everything you prick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

LP said:


> :deal
> 
> Had 30 on Munich which paid £52


tasty that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigseventy

surely missing something with the tottenham odds they just seem too good to be true.


----------



## Hook!

craigseventy said:


> surely missing something with the tottenham odds they just seem too good to be true.


my thoughts exactly 
spurs are leaving a few players behind but that's it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

spurs playing awfully against an awful team
0-0 ht


----------



## Hook!

is it the day of the fucking 0-0?! http://gyazo.com/5f0af3841df4f507e7e00f41dd9c5a72


----------



## craigseventy

Hook! said:


> spurs playing awfully against an awful team
> 0-0 ht


defending badly and seem happy to take the 0-0 so shit


----------



## Hook!

craigseventy said:


> defending badly and seem happy to take the 0-0 so shit


wank init


----------



## craigseventy

How on earth did soldado miss that! prick!


----------



## Hook!

craigseventy said:


> How on earth did soldado miss that! prick!


fucking useless atm


----------



## nufc_jay

Soldado is a piss poor excuse for a footballer. Anyone can score 30 a season in La Liga and look good ffs


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Soldado is a piss poor excuse for a footballer. Anyone can score 30 a season in La Liga and look good ffs


nah it's down to player style n that
he's just fallen off hugely 
what the fuck is he doing


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> nah it's down to player style n that
> he's just fallen off hugely
> what the fuck is he doing


Why's he fucking playing? He's gash and Ade is what's hot right now


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Why's he fucking playing? He's gash and Ade is what's hot right now


would rather play no striker ffs


----------



## nufc_jay

nufc_jay said:


> WGC Accenture Matchplay
> 
> Sergio Garcia E/W @ 25/1


Check his price now :hey


----------



## Dinamita85

Christ I hate spurs


----------



## nufc_jay

They are a joke of a team.


----------



## nufc_jay

Burton are 8/5 at Bristol Rovers tonight, that's large, recoup some of your losses there.


----------



## nufc_jay

nufc_jay said:


> Burton are 8/5 at Bristol Rovers tonight, that's large, recoup some of your losses there.


Doublte it with Angers at Auxerre (nailed on) and you've got 8/1


----------



## Hook!

hope this comes in http://gyazo.com/4fa3e9de39213b125158f5a30552a1ae


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Burton are 8/5 at Bristol Rovers tonight, that's large, recoup some of your losses there.


bristol have been quite decent at home mate


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> bristol have been quite decent at home mate


Hope not, I've just stuck £20.00 on the double :stonk


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Hope not, I've just stuck £20.00 on the double :stonk


good luck!
I've been getting back to my inplay basketball ways
going well so far
dunno why i stopped doing it, it's what makes me the money!


----------



## apollocreed

two trebles for saturday...

man united, chesterfield & peterborough around 7/1

abderdeen, qpr & fleetwood around 10/1


----------



## Markyboy86

Oosthuizen, Fowler and Speith to win their Matchplay last 16 ties tonight, pays about 7/1. My best bet of all the matches is Harris English to Beat Jim Furyk at 4/5, im on him to win it at 66/1 so dont want to be doubly fucked if he gets papped out tonight so ive swerved his match and the other 2 involving the players ive backed antepost for the tourney



EDIT: Fowler 1 down thru 1, the accy now pays 12/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Markyboy86 said:


> Oosthuizen, Fowler and Speith to win their Matchplay last 16 ties tonight, pays about 7/1. My best bet of all the matches is Harris English to Beat Jim Furyk at 4/5, im on him to win it at 66/1 so dont want to be doubly fucked if he gets papped out tonight so ive swerved his match and the other 2 involving the players ive backed antepost for the tourney
> 
> EDIT: Fowler 1 down thru 1, the accy now pays 12/1


Wanker, I've had Garcia from the start


----------



## Hook!

some beans to be made today


----------



## DrMo

dkos said:


> Tony Conquest 13/8
> 
> Am I missing something here? Those seem like very generous odds.


I got 5/4

Conquest should be favourite imo


----------



## Danny

Got a Conquest PTS, Wood outright, Hamilton PTS, Coyle stoppage accy on for tonight.


----------



## Hook!

Danny said:


> Got a Conquest PTS, Wood outright, Hamilton PTS, Coyle stoppage accy on for tonight.


that give you good odds?


----------



## Hook!

my accys have gone to cunt


----------



## Danny

Hook! said:


> that give you good odds?


Two-fiddy back on a fiver I think pal, something like that.


----------



## Hook!

Danny said:


> Two-fiddy back on a fiver I think pal, something like that.


deceeeeeent


----------



## dkos

nufc_jay said:


> Ammann is better :conf


Good knowledge Nuff.


----------



## nufc_jay

dkos said:


> Good knowledge Nuff.


Ta


----------



## Markyboy86

nufc_jay said:


> Wanker, I've had Garcia from the start


jajajaja


----------



## nufc_jay

Of course Atletico are getting dicked by Osasuna atsch


----------



## Hook!

shame that i only had 10p to put on this.......
it's looking tasty http://gyazo.com/c4baa31f188cb18bc77e0a9da20ccc1f


----------



## daveyboy1609

Some crazy odds here!

I'll take 4/1 on BJS!!


----------



## Markyboy86

Dortmund
Man utd to draw
Madrid
Chelsea
Sevilla
Fiorentina

pays 28/1 plus a 20% bonus on top of that with PP


----------



## nufc_jay

*Scunthorpe* vs Bristol Rovers

Northampton vs *Southend*

Torquay vs *Burton*

Pays 12/1

I've got a fiver on it :conf


----------



## Grant

Mixed w/e for me.

Had Chelsea, also had Liverpool with both sides to score but QPR let me down for a 9/2 double with Burnley.

On Real Madrid tomorrow with BTTS.


----------



## nufc_jay

Rooney anytime and Utd win tonight is 3/1

MASSIVE


----------



## Markyboy86

Murray to beat Simpson
Cardle to beat Appleby
Chavez to beat Vera
Lomachenko to beat Salido

pays 6/4, cant see any hassle in that whatsoever, if you fancy Crawford to beat Burns then it boosts it up to 5/2


----------



## nufc_jay

Of course Northampton are winning, how stupid of me atsch


----------



## Hook!

great odds on madrid to continue scoring out there


----------



## Hook!

had a bit of inplay recently but nothing major


----------



## Markyboy86

Hull KR and Huddersfield double in the rugby league tonight pays 4/5, should be really safe. DeGale, Loma and JCC all by ko 13/2, really liking that bet


----------



## Markyboy86

Markyboy86 said:


> Hull KR and Huddersfield double in the rugby league tonight pays 4/5, should be really safe. DeGale, Loma and JCC all by ko 13/2, really liking that bet


That "safe bet" cost me a ton :lol::lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol: harsh


----------



## Markyboy86

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: harsh


Went 1/3 after 10 mins too... i swear im cursed posting my bets in this thread


----------



## nufc_jay

Accumulator (4)Hide Details

*Leyton Orient *@ 8/15
Leyton Orient v Colchester
*Blackburn* @ 9/5
Bolton v Blackburn
*Hartlepool* @ 21/20
Hartlepool v Torquay
*Barnet* @ 10/11
Barnet v Woking

Stake: £5.00 Potential Returns: £84.01


----------



## Jimmyhammer

Markyboy86 said:


> Hull KR and Huddersfield double in the rugby league tonight pays 4/5, should be really safe. DeGale, Loma and JCC all by ko 13/2, really liking that bet


Looking at at the same + Murray KO and Cardle points - 22-1 with Ladbrokes.


----------



## gob-bluth

Degale inside 12
Cardle inside 12
Lomo inside 12 
Stigiltz 
Crawford 

10 pays 72


----------



## Lunny

FILTH

Fuck you, @ogwenger @Jay @anyotherarsenalcunts, fuck you.


----------



## Libertarian

I don't mean to sound like a twat, but always post your selections on rugby league on here 24 hours in advance to allow me to have a look at them.

It's a potentially lucrative opportunity, but because the game isn't widely watched you can fall flat on your arse without any logical answer.

Not that I claim to be a maestro, but I'll advise on/against any bets. 

HitmanHatton was a really good tipster, punchdrunkgench wasn't bad too considering he was a Landoner.

There's money to be made with our game, big money, but it's easy to lose it all as well.


----------



## 084

Fuck @Lunny unlucky mate

Got £55 on Lomachenko kayo pays £115

Got tenner on burns as an outside bet to and a 7 fold I can't be arsed to type out but will post if it wins


----------



## Hook!

LP said:


> Fuck @Lunny unlucky mate
> 
> Got £55 on Lomachenko kayo pays £115
> 
> Got tenner on burns as an outside bet to and a 7 fold I can't be arsed to type out but will post if it wins


I've also gone balls deep on loma KO!


----------



## Hammer Muldoon

I know Murray's only fought once since Rios but surely 10/11 to stop Simpson is value? I'm having a few quid on anyway.


----------



## 084

Hook! said:


> I've also gone balls deep on loma KO!


Good luck matey



Hammer Muldoon said:


> I know Murray's only fought once since Rios but surely 10/11 to stop Simpson is value? I'm having a few quid on anyway.


Didn't see that, well played sir


----------



## Hook!

LP said:


> Good luck matey
> 
> Didn't see that, well played sir


easy money tonight!


----------



## 084

Hook! said:


> easy money tonight!


Hope so boyo


----------



## 084

Murray, cardle in so far for 7 fold. Got Crawford, Chavez, Degale to win and Lomachenko and Stieglitz by tko


----------



## Hook!

degale at the end of the 11th!


----------



## 084

Oops!!!!


----------



## nufc_jay

Accumulator (4)

*Aston Villa *@ 23/20
Aston Villa v Norwich
*Swansea* @ 17/20
Swansea v Crystal Palace
*Real Madrid* @ 23/20
Atletico Madrid v Real Madrid
*Juventus* @ 11/10
AC Milan v Juventus

Stake: £5.00 Potential Returns: £89.79


----------



## nufc_jay

Also got Adam Johnson anytime and Sunderland win -() at 33/1 and Kompany anytime at 8/1


----------



## Libertarian

I'm not convinced that Swansea will turn Palace over.


----------



## nufc_jay

Me neither :-(


----------



## nufc_jay

Madrid are fucking this


----------



## Libertarian

If Pulis keeps that shower of shit in the league he deserves manager of the year.

They'd be by a distance the worst side on paper to stay up in recent years, perhaps ever.

At least when Bryan Robson kept WBA up they had one decent player in Kevin Campbell, and a reasonable goalie.

Palace are absolutely fucking rubbish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

If they stay up it won't be on merit just the fact there are a remarkable amount of shit teams in the league this season.


----------



## Libertarian

I agree, but no way could three teams be shutter than them if they tried, surely?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Prem Winners - Liverpool
Champs League Winners - Real Madrid
Europa Winners - Juventus


Pays 97/1!

Which is huge considering a lot of the big teams still have to go to Anfield


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Prem Winners - Liverpool
> Champs League Winners - Real Madrid
> Europa Winners - Juventus
> 
> Pays 97/1!
> 
> Which is huge considering a lot of the big teams still have to go to Anfield


massive at 97/1 but liverpool ain't winning shit


----------



## Hook!

on chesterfeild to win and heat -12.5 handicap 
25 free bet returns 78


----------



## ..TheUzi..

nufc_jay said:


> Prem Winners - Liverpool
> Champs League Winners - Real Madrid
> Europa Winners - Juventus
> 
> Pays 97/1!
> 
> Which is huge considering a lot of the big teams still have to go to Anfield


I was thinking, there's only 10 games to go, Liverpool could do it....10 cup finals.
Whats the best price for them?


----------



## nufc_jay

..TheUzi.. said:


> I was thinking, there's only 10 games to go, Liverpool could do it....10 cup finals.
> Whats the best price for them?


Well I think there's no reason they couldn't beat the teams due to come to Anfield, they'll always ship goals but if Sturridge and Suarez stay fit they'll also score a bucket full. They are also not distracted by Europe like the other 3 (although I fully expect Arsenal and City to drop out in the next leg) but Arsenal and city are also both still in FA Cup contention.

I just think for that price, it's huge.

Juve will walk the Europa League comfortably, The Champions League is anyones between Barca, Real, Bayern and potentially PSG but I think if Real are firing on all cylinders then they can do it.

Liverpool just to win the Prem is 5/1 on its own...


----------



## Hook!

great value on the heat tonight
won their last 7 against the rockets 
20/21 on them to win


----------



## Brickfists

Greece
Ireland 
England
Wales

17/1

worth a fiver


----------



## Brickfists

Wright
Barney
MVG

Treble 9/2


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Wright
> Barney
> MVG
> 
> Treble 9/2


how sure are you of this coming in mate?
who's the best ones to bet on as a double out of those?
cheers
thoughts @nufc_jay?


----------



## Hook!

Im on the mvp thornton double
tenner nets 36.45


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Hook! said:


> Im on the mvp thornton double
> tenner nets 36.45


When did you back this? Thornton had already drawn an hour before you posted?


----------



## Hook!

BoltonTerrier said:


> When did you back this? Thornton had already drawn an hour before you posted?


really? haha
mvg cunted me anyways but less than an hour ago


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Hook! said:


> really? haha
> mvg cunted me anyways but less than an hour ago


Haha 5 draws was around 3000/1 tonight. Wonder if anyone is on...


----------



## Brickfists

Fucking hell, three draws in a row. All my selections threw their games away.

I'm having a small punt on Anderson to beat Taylor at 3/1


----------



## Hook!

BoltonTerrier said:


> Haha 5 draws was around 3000/1 tonight. Wonder if anyone is on...


jesus christ


----------



## shenmue

50 quid on the DOG to KO Canelo at 9-1, good odds and a decent chance of it happening. Just checked and most places have it at 7-1 now so i got lucky a few days ago. He is anywhere from 12-1 to 20-1 to win on points so that might be worth a few quid as well, just in case he drops him a few times but doesn't KO him yet still wins a bit like Maidana vs Broner. ( i lost there as i thought Maidana would KO him)


----------



## Markyboy86

I've got a score on him to win between 1-4 at 22/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Accumulator (4)Hide Details

Nottingham Forest @ 5/4Match BettingOpen
Barnsley v Nottingham Forest
QPR @ 7/5Match BettingOpen
Birmingham v QPR
Leyton Orient @ 19/20Match BettingOpen
Notts County v Leyton Orient
Fleetwood Town @ 7/5Match BettingOpen
Torquay v Fleetwood Town
Stake: £5.00Potential Returns: £126.36


----------



## nufc_jay

DoubleHide Details

Man Utd @ 3/1Match Result and Both Teams To ScoreOpen
West Brom v Man Utd
Arsenal @ 3/1Match Result and Both Teams To ScoreOpen
Arsenal v Everton
Stake: £5.00Potential Returns: £80.00


----------



## Brickfists

Did Arsenal, United and Chelsea to win at 9/2. Chuffed the first two came in so hopefully Chelsea do the business.


Any value on the boxing tonight lads ?


----------



## Jimmyhammer

Not overly confident but got £10 on a LSC anytime KO and Canelo UD, pays £72.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Just thinking tonight whilst reading a Khan thread...Garcia was 8/1 to stop him, massive considering Presscott, an unknown and fighting an unbeaten Khan was 10's


----------



## Brickfists

..TheUzi.. said:


> Just thinking tonight whilst reading a Khan thread...Garcia was 8/1 to stop him, massive considering *Presscott, an unknown and fighting an unbeaten Khan was 10's*


First bet i ever placed that, well chuffed i was.

Gonna do two singles tonight. Alvarez pts & Santa Cruz pts bot 2/1. If one of them comes in I'll be in the profit


----------



## Hook!

Brickfists said:


> Did Arsenal, United and Chelsea to win at 9/2. Chuffed the first two came in so hopefully Chelsea do the business.
> 
> Any value on the boxing tonight lads ?


i like the under 8.5 at EVS
i have no money to bet though
im fucking skint


----------



## Crean

Anyone got any Cheltenham fancies?

I have a double of the new one and Annie power at 25/1

Have bobs worth
Trifolium
Wicklow brave


These are my fancies so far anyway.


----------



## Macca L20

Cheltenham picks.
1.30 Splash Of Ginge e/w
2.05 Valdez
2.40 Green Flag
3.20 OurConor
4.00 Quevega
4.40 Merlins Wish e/w
5.15 Buthelezi


Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashikaga

I have £25 on Arsenal to beat Bayern at 7/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Ashikaga said:


> I have £25 on Arsenal to beat Bayern at 7/1


To qualify or to beat them? 25/1 is huge to just beat them in 1 game


----------



## Ashikaga

nufc_jay said:


> To qualify or to beat them? 25/1 is huge to just beat them in 1 game


Just to win. 7/1 on Betfair.


----------



## nufc_jay

Ashikaga said:


> Just to win. 7/1 on Betfair.


Sorry mate I'm fucking blind.

7/1 is still tasty, 13/2 on Hills now


----------



## Wallet

20,000 4/1 bets available from William Hill for Bob's Worth from 10a.m tomorrow. Up to a tenner per customer.


----------



## nufc_jay

Wallet said:


> 20,000 4/1 bets available from William Hill for Bob's Worth from 10a.m tomorrow. Up to a tenner per customer.


Yeah I've got that


----------



## nufc_jay

Teaforthree is huge at 40/1 E/W also - get on it


----------



## nufc_jay

Might sound daft but, big opportunity to rake some money back, Atletico Rafaela vs Braga in the Argentinian Primera Division, you can get 5/4 on Braga in most places and they _*will*_ walk this, comfortable, by 2 or 3.


----------



## Lunny

What have you all got on the boxing tonight. There's some real tempting odds out there.

Fights like Ochieng-Perkins, Cruz-Cintron and PDL-Lopez 2 that are close run.
@Wallet, guide me.


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> What have you all got on the boxing tonight. There's some real tempting odds out there.
> 
> Fights like Ochieng-Perkins, Cruz-Cintron and PDL-Lopez 2 that are close run.
> 
> @Wallet, guide me.


I don't know much about Cruz or Perkins so I'm not much help there.

I strongly fancy Ponce over Lopez, but considering it's in Puerto Rico I'm not sure there's a great deal of value in him.

I like Glazkov over Adamek at 11/10 (Ladbrokes). Adamek's been on borrowed time for a while and unless the judges bail him out again I don't like his chances.

I really don't see Malik Scott as a 9/2 underdog against Wilder. The only thing putting me off it is that they've sparred a lot of rounds together and Wilder's team must fancy the job off the back of that. But still, 9/2 is a good price considering what a jump in class this is for Wilder.


----------



## Scotty

Wallet said:


> I don't know much about Cruz or Perkins so I'm not much help there.
> 
> I strongly fancy Ponce over Lopez, but considering it's in Puerto Rico I'm not sure there's a great deal of value in him.
> 
> I like Glazkov over Adamek at 11/10 (Ladbrokes). Adamek's been on borrowed time for a while and unless the judges bail him out again I don't like his chances.
> 
> I really don't see Malik Scott as a 9/2 underdog against Wilder. The only thing putting me off it is that they've sparred a lot of rounds together and Wilder's team must fancy the job off the back of that. But still, 9/2 is a good price considering what a jump in class this is for Wilder.


I agree with this. Was hoping Glazvok would have been longer actually.

Adamek to go down 3/1 looks nice too.


----------



## Libertarian

It's been a weekend of ''what should have been'' for me.

Traded Ireland against France way too early, and in the World T20 cricket....

Managed to get 4/1 on Afghan getting less than 120.

Traded them at 10/11, when they were 36/4.

Now 69/8.

Do I see it as £150 gained, or £230 down the shitter?


----------



## Libertarian

All out for 72.

What a fucking knobber I am.


----------



## 084

Still profit @kipper so can't complain

Suarez FGS @9/2 DDHH 

Liverpool arsenal draws 11/1

Liverpool Arsenal PSG Juventus Fiorentina 5 fold, forgot odds


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Still profit @kipper so can't complain
> 
> Suarez FGS @9/2 DDHH
> 
> Liverpool arsenal draws 11/1
> 
> Liverpool Arsenal PSG Juventus Fiorentina 5 fold, forgot odds


Fuck.... ive done 2 draws and Suarez too lol


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Fuck.... ive done 2 draws and Suarez too lol


Wish you warned me


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> Wish you warned me


:alan


----------



## nufc_jay

Napoli are 5/4 to beat Torino tonight

Massive


----------



## nufc_jay

Double it with Preston to beat Sheffield Utd pays nearly 5/1!


----------



## Hook!

good value of benfica to win to nil


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking Preston can fuck off


----------



## Gazanta87

Chelsea, QPR and wolves 5/1 treble tonight tenner down on it


----------



## nufc_jay

Wolves can also fuck off


----------



## Hook!

33/1 for united to qualify on pens haha


----------



## Crean

Decent few days.

Turned 20 euro in 94 by doing a double of Madrid -1 and Chelsea -1. Then put all of that in united last night.

Want to make it over 100, so need a good pick for tni.


----------



## Josey Wales

Bayern 

Dortmund

Schalker 

9/4 @ coral

Chelsea fucked me up last week for £350


----------



## gob-bluth

Chelsea 5/6 is huge imo. Having fun inplay on the t20 so far can get some great odds.


----------



## Hook!

i fancy arsenal to get a result


----------



## Josey Wales

5/2 for the draw mate I don't fancy them to win .


----------



## Hook!

Josey Wales said:


> 5/2 for the draw mate I don't fancy them to win .


i went arsenal or draw double chance on one of my accys


----------



## Josey Wales

Hook! said:


> i went arsenal or draw double chance on one of my accys


Mate I'm stuck in work this weekend and off the piss so I 'lumped ' 30 quids worth of accys on this weekend to break the boredom , good luck but after Chelsea last week nothing is beyond belief .


----------



## Hook!

Josey Wales said:


> Mate I'm stuck in work this weekend and off the piss so I 'lumped ' 30 quids worth of accys on this weekend to break the boredom , good luck but after Chelsea last week nothing is beyond belief .


fucking hell haha.
at least my other accy looks ok. 
good luck!


----------



## gob-bluth

Fancy southampton at 5/2. Also windies inthe t20 at 6/4 although india should win i think thats a bit of value.


----------



## Libertarian

The Pakistan/Australia match was amazing.

Aus got off to a really good start with bat and ball, but fell apart in both innings and lost.

I backed them at 7/2 when they'd lost a couple of wickets. Ended up laying some of them at 2/5, should have done the rest at 1/6 but didn't, and had to settle for 4/5, so a much smaller profit than what I ought to have had.


----------



## gob-bluth

Was counting my money at 2-0


----------



## gob-bluth

Been on a great little run of late then you know your lucks turned again when a pick looses a 2 goal lead. Also backed villa aswell n theyve gave the game to stoke .


----------



## nufc_jay

I backed Pakistan at 4/1 halfway through, had a tidy return on Rooney anytime and Utd win too, up about £80.00 for the weekend which makes a nice change.


----------



## Wallet

Is anyone with Pinnacle?

I've just had an email through from them saying they've closed my account because of "the prevailing local regulations at the time you registered, and the online referrer you used to reach our website, Pinnacle Sports were not in a position to accept your registration and are therefore obliged to close your account."


----------



## gob-bluth

You had a good run with them? They wouldnt look for an excuse if you lost with them.


----------



## nufc_jay

Will Hill are offering 4/1 on City to beat Utd tonight for new customers


----------



## Wallet

gob-bluth said:


> You had a good run with them? They wouldnt look for an excuse if you lost with them.


Nah, only about £100 and I hadn't used the account in months.


----------



## yaltamaltadavid

Wallet said:


> Is anyone with Pinnacle?
> 
> I've just had an email through from them saying they've closed my account because of "the prevailing local regulations at the time you registered, and the online referrer you used to reach our website, Pinnacle Sports were not in a position to accept your registration and are therefore obliged to close your account."


That's odd. Pinnacle's my main book and I've never had a problem. You have to play with Pinnacle as they don't limit. Ladbrokes closed my account after only a few bets, and I didn't last much longer at Bet365. Pinnacle rarely offer method of victory boxing props though.


----------



## Hook!

great value on Atlanta today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnytightlips

Well my bets are going downhill very fuckin fast. Leeds,Wigan and Orient getting beat and Southampton drawing with Newcastle. Bastards.


----------



## 084

jonnytightlips said:


> Well my bets are going downhill very fuckin fast. Leeds,Wigan and Orient getting beat and Southampton drawing with Newcastle. Bastards.


Early days yet mate.

I got Utd saints west brom and City

Stoke and Swansea games to be draws


----------



## Libertarian

Anyone who backs Leeds at the minute needs their head read.

They couldn't beat an egg.


----------



## dkos

Hall stoppage is at evens currently. Can't see Ward keeping him off for the full fight.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> Hall stoppage is at evens currently. Can't see Ward keeping him off for the full fight.


Nice of Paddy Power to refund my bet on this :good


----------



## 084

Sunderland Inter Malaga 11/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Atletico are HUGE at 6/1 tonight


----------



## ..TheUzi..

nufc_jay said:


> Atletico are HUGE at 6/1 tonight


You'd expect Barca to score, so maybe a play on Madrid 2 plus 10/3


----------



## nufc_jay

Good point


----------



## ..TheUzi..

And best waiting to see if Costa's playing.
Wont change the price any if he's playing or not but its a far better bet with him included


----------



## nufc_jay

Bayern, Utd, Atletico and Barca all to score is 12/1... :think


----------



## Grant

nufc_jay said:


> Bayern, Utd, Atletico and Barca all to score is 12/1... :think


That must be a promotion is it?

Both of those as singles would be less than evens.


----------



## nufc_jay

Grant said:


> That must be a promotion is it?
> 
> Both of those as singles would be less than evens.


My bad, it's all to score and Bayern and Barca win


----------



## Markyboy86

Bayern to score 10 or more over the 2 legs 25/1 
Bayern-2 tonight 10/3


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Markyboy86 said:


> *Bayern to score 10 or more over the 2 legs* 25/1
> Bayern-2 tonight 10/3


Would love to see that!


----------



## Markyboy86

..TheUzi.. said:


> Would love to see that!


Would be sweet mate :yep

On Ribery 1st goal and for a hattrick too haha


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Markyboy86 said:


> Would be sweet mate :yep
> 
> On Ribery 1st goal and for a hattrick too haha


I'm on over 2.5 Bayern goals
Ideally would've liked better odds but I struggled to find ANY value in the 2 games tonight


----------



## Markyboy86

..TheUzi.. said:


> I'm on over 2.5 Bayern goals
> Ideally would've liked better odds but I struggled to find ANY value in the 2 games tonight


What price was that?


----------



## Libertarian

I've just gone with Bayern to win at 1/2.

I think it's about fair, not overly generous but I've backed 1/2 shots before and been much less confident.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Markyboy86 said:


> What price was that?


13/8


----------



## Hook!

this would have returned 280 from a quid........
http://gyazo.com/926caee7281c56268f0d1753a99a1bf9


----------



## nufc_jay

*Grand National Picks:*

The Rainbow Hunter - £5.00 E/W @ 33/1

Burton Port - £5.00 E/W @ 20/1

Long Run - £5.00 Win @ 12/1

Double Seven - £5.00 Win @ 14/1 (banker if it rains)


----------



## Wallet

Stiverne at 5/4 (was 7/4) to beat Arreola with PaddyPower looks a good bet to me.


----------



## Roe

Wallet said:


> Stiverne at 5/4 (was 7/4) to beat Arreola with PaddyPower looks a good bet to me.


:huh Why's he not favourite?


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> :huh Why's he not favourite?


:conf


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Frampton fight under 8.5 10/11
frampton 4-6. 9/2


----------



## Markyboy86

Bet365 giving you half your stake back on e/w bets on the national tomorrow up until 12pm, half the stake is in your account right away and no strings attached like having to play through the cash, get involved lads!


----------



## kevcefc

Markyboy86 said:


> Bet365 giving you half your stake back on e/w bets on the national tomorrow up until 12pm, half the stake is in your account right away and no strings attached like having to play through the cash, get involved lads!


on all bets?


----------



## Markyboy86

kevcefc said:


> on all bets?


All bets in the national, as long as its each way dawg, ya feel me?


----------



## nufc_jay

Had a nice return on Call Thistle last night at 2/1. Huge price

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickfists

Both Utd and Villa are 11/10, good value imo.

A four fold with Utd, Villa, Atletico, Real is 10/1.


----------



## dkos

The two horses I picked for the National came in at 3rd and 5th respectively. Probably the best result I've ever had for the race :yep


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> The two horses I picked for the National came in at 3rd and 5th respectively. Probably the best result I've ever had for the race :yep


Had rocky creek as well but bet365 not payed out yet


----------



## nufc_jay

Burnley are 6/5 away at Barnsley tonight.... HUGE!!


----------



## Grant

nufc_jay said:


> Burnley are 6/5 away at Barnsley tonight.... HUGE!!


Whilst they should be fine, be careful with Burnley at the moment because both of their strikers are injured. Vokes until next season.


----------



## nufc_jay

Grant said:


> Whilst they should be fine, be careful with Burnley at the moment because both of their strikers are injured. Vokes until next season.


Woops


----------



## nufc_jay

*Masters*

Matt Kuchar win @ 25/1

Jamie Donaldson E/W @ 125/1


----------



## Bryn

Nuff, how much do you spunk into the bookies on a weekly basis?


----------



## nufc_jay

Bryn said:


> Nuff, how much do you spunk into the bookies on a weekly basis?


:conf Somewhere between £75-100, don't always lose though, had a 3 fold accy come in last night, Metz, Aberdeen and Bilbao, won £80.00


----------



## Bryn

nufc_jay said:


> :conf Somewhere between £75-100, don't always lose though, had a 3 fold accy come in last night, Metz, Aberdeen and Bilbao, won £80.00


Nice one nuff m8

I won some on Alvarado in the national and then lost some on Enzo and Ochieng.


----------



## nufc_jay

Lol how can you still back Enzo, he's utterly shit! Lump on Real tonight, they're also 6/5!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> Lol how can you still back Enzo, he's utterly shit! Lump on Real tonight, they're also 6/5!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Ronaldo's a doubt but I'm
still backing them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> Ronaldo's a doubt but I'm
> still backing them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've gone for btts and Real win, just under 3/1

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> I've gone for btts and Real win, just under 3/1
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Lewandowski is back so i expect goals
maybe 3-1 madrid


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> Lewandowski is back so i expect goals
> maybe 3-1 madrid


That's my thinking, they may as well pay me now :conf

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> That's my thinking, they may as well pay me now :conf
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


there's great value on basel/draw on thursday
valencia are fucking dreadful


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> there's great value on basel/draw on thursday
> valencia are fucking dreadful


I know, I keep backing them :rolleyes


----------



## Hook!

nufc_jay said:


> I know, I keep backing them :rolleyes


I learnt my lesson with valencia, they are honestly fucking awful


----------



## Brickfists

Chelsea, Madrid & Leicester @ 8/1 is great odds imo.


----------



## Markyboy86

Brickfists said:


> Chelsea, Madrid & Leicester @ 8/1 is great odds imo.


Laid Leicester and Wigan and backed Rotherham with FA cup and promotion being concerned.

200 on Rory Mac at 12/1 to win the masters, never backed him in a major as i always think he is underpriced but this week he is massively overpriced, he should be about 5/1 imo also backed Zach Johhnson at 35/1 and will likely back sergio at 25/1. But Rory Mac is a big bet for a major imo, most impressive player on tour thid year and his game is made for augusta.


----------



## Brickfists

Markyboy86 said:


> Laid Leicester and Wigan and backed Rotherham with FA cup and promotion being concerned.
> 
> 200 on Rory Mac at 12/1 to win the masters, never backed him in a major as i always think he is underpriced but this week he is massively overpriced, he should be about 5/1 imo also backed Zach Johhnson at 35/1 and will likely back sergio at 25/1. But Rory Mac is a big bet for a major imo, most impressive player on tour thid year and his game is made for augusta.


Leicester and Madrid have bollocks'd that bet up. Done an In play bet of both Dortmund and Chelsea to qualify, 14/1.

You're mad putting that amount on McIlroy, he's a total gamble, blows hot and cold so you never know what form he'll show up in.

I've done Zach Johnson & Snedeker each way but my big bet will be on Jason Dufner. His game is perfect for Augusta and every year since he first played his course form has improved.


----------



## Markyboy86

Brickfists said:


> Leicester and Madrid have bollocks'd that bet up. Done an In play bet of both Dortmund and Chelsea to qualify, 14/1.
> 
> You're mad putting that amount on McIlroy, he's a total gamble, blows hot and cold so you never know what form he'll show up in.
> 
> I've done Zach Johnson & Snedeker each way but my big bet will be on Jason Dufner. His game is perfect for Augusta and every year since he first played his course form has improved.


Im far from a Rory fan but he should be close to 5/1 for this tournament, i think ive backed him once antepost in my life but im pretty hapy backing him at augusta in this tournament at this course, its fantastic value as hes been brilliant this year at times, with so many question marks and injury queries this year too....


----------



## Markyboy86

Brickfists said:


> Leicester and Madrid have bollocks'd that bet up. Done an In play bet of both Dortmund and Chelsea to qualify, 14/1.
> 
> You're mad putting that amount on McIlroy, he's a total gamble, blows hot and cold so you never know what form he'll show up in.
> 
> I've done Zach Johnson & Snedeker each way but my big bet will be on Jason Dufner. His game is perfect for Augusta and every year since he first played his course form has improved.


Dufener? His big thing is his putting (his biggest weakness since jan 2013 actually, his augusta record aint exactly great either?) I like him, but could not have him this week, in this form.


----------



## Crean

Markyboy86 said:


> Im far from a Rory fan but he should be close to 5/1 for this tournament, i think ive backed him once antepost in my life but im pretty hapy backing him at augusta in this tournament at this course, its fantastic value as hes been brilliant this year at times, with so many question marks and injury queries this year too....


 Nobody is ever 5/1 in a golf major. I don't think he should be favourite. There are guys at 20/1+ who I am sure will finish ahead of mcilroy. Kuchar, D Johnson, B Snedeker, take your pick.. To me, them and mcilroy are very much on the same level going into this week.


----------



## nufc_jay

McIlroy will probably miss the cut, he's guff

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Burnley cut it close


----------



## nufc_jay

Messi is evens to score at any time tonight..


----------



## Markyboy86

Whats everyones thoughts on the Bayern game tonight? I like -2 15/8


----------



## Zico

Markyboy86 said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on the Bayern game tonight? I like -2 15/8


21/10 for that on skybet bud.

Fancy Bayern HT-FT and 2-0, I think Bayern might take the foot off the pedal if they get 2 in front, Utd could capitulate mind you.


----------



## Markyboy86

Zico said:


> 21/10 for that on skybet bud.
> 
> Fancy Bayern HT-FT and 2-0, I think Bayern might take the foot off the pedal if they get 2 in front, Utd could capitulate mind you.


Just fired it on when i was in Coral earlier as i had no battery in my phone and was'nt sure if i would get home in time, not got much on so not too bothered by missing a better price, draw-draw in the other game seemed decent to me too. What price was ht-ft for bayern?


----------



## Zico

10/11 HT-FT , doubled it with draw-draw 9/2 in barca game.


----------



## Wallet

11/2 for Kevin Johnson to beat Charr on Saturday. Not a bad bet considering how crap Charr is.


----------



## nufc_jay

Messi couldn't score in a fucking brothel :-(


----------



## Grant

I had a fucking stinking weekend, but have clawed it back just about with 

Corner in the first 5 mins of Liverpool - WHU.

Liverpool to win BTTS.

Spurs to win BTTS.

Chelsea to qualify.

Bayern with BTTS.

Gone with Juve BTTS tonight.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Wallet said:


> 11/2 for Kevin Johnson to beat Charr on Saturday. Not a bad bet considering how crap Charr is.


Which firm is that with Wallet?


----------



## Wallet

..TheUzi.. said:


> Which firm is that with Wallet?


Sorry, Bet365.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Wallet said:


> Sorry, Bet365.


Cheers, I like that price... got money in a 365 account too


----------



## Grant

Grant said:


> I had a fucking stinking weekend, but have clawed it back just about with
> 
> Corner in the first 5 mins of Liverpool - WHU.
> 
> Liverpool to win BTTS.
> 
> Spurs to win BTTS.
> 
> Chelsea to qualify.
> 
> Bayern with BTTS.
> 
> Gone with Juve BTTS tonight.


Still going..... Leinster (-2) vs Ospreys tomorrow.


----------



## Libertarian

Blackpool to beat Leeds will surely be generous?


----------



## Grant

You Kipper said:


> Blackpool to beat Leeds will surely be generous?


11/2 for Blackpool with BTTS.


----------



## Libertarian

Hmm.... Leeds aren't scoring though.

Long gone are the days of Graysontime - we used to score so many last minute equalisers or winners....

The defenders still don't know each other's names though. 

Some of the odds have been generous lately, Watford were 4/5 ffs.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant

You Kipper said:


> Hmm.... Leeds aren't scoring though.
> 
> Long gone are the days of Graysontime - we used to score so many last minute equalisers or winners....
> 
> The defenders still don't know each other's names though.
> 
> Some of the odds have been generous lately, Watford were 4/5 ffs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are 12/5 to win only.

Leeds will avoid defeat soon though, and Blackpool are shit.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

PAC to stop Bradley after 6 is 5/1 any of you fancy that?


----------



## nufc_jay

welsh_dragon83 said:


> PAC to stop Bradley after 6 is 5/1 any of you fancy that?


Yes please


----------



## Libertarian

Grant said:


> They are 12/5 to win only.
> 
> Leeds will avoid defeat soon though, and Blackpool are shit.


Dunno, we weren't bad against Wigan on telly, a lad I work with supports Wigan and he said that whilst Wigan didn't really go through the gears he said that Leeds were clearly trying.

Then we got whacked 3-0 off Watford, with an abject display.

Blackpool are shit, but it's a question of who's shitter :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Not tips, im going to Ayr tomorrow for the Scottish National meeting, my friend has a a 10% and 20% share in 2 horses running tomorrow at the meeting who Donald McCain has said he quietly fancies with the ground coming decent for them, managed to get a great conditional jockey up on the 1st and AP up on the 2nd, jock on the 1st has been booked up and signed to be the stable jockey for these races as he was with Paul Nicholls before he was let go for Nicholls nephew. Divers 1.30 Ayr and Bit Of A Jig 5.00, they are both quietly fancied if it does'nt pour down in the next 12 hours. 11/1 and 6/1 are available. I'll be backing both in e/w singles and an e/w double as will the part owner.

Fancy Pac ko 10/3 although tempted to get greedy and go 7-12 6/1


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Not a tip but take this for what you like..

Derby are 8/11 against town tomorrow. We havent won in 9. Derby are in the playoffs and bang in form. Ive put 3k on. For me its the bet of the season...


----------



## Markyboy86

BoltonTerrier said:


> Not a tip but take this for what you like..
> 
> Derby are 8/11 against town tomorrow. We havent won in 9. Derby are in the playoffs and bang in form. Ive put 3k on. For me its the bet of the season...


Best of luck bruv, its slim but derby can still go up automatic cant they? Ive not even looked at footy yet.

Rory Mac cant putt for shit lol.

OT but are you going Froch/Groves 2? Was dissapointed me and @LP never caught up with you 1st fight


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Markyboy86 said:


> Best of luck bruv, its slim but derby can still go up automatic cant they? Ive not even looked at footy yet.
> 
> Rory Mac cant putt for shit lol.
> 
> OT but are you going Froch/Groves 2? Was dissapointed me and @*LP* never caught up with you 1st fight


Yeah mate, We're in club Wembley hospitality. Be great to catch up in London pubs prior...

p.s. got 3k on Derby, Thats how strongly I feel that we'll lose tomorrow...


----------



## dkos

Ovill McKenzie is 3/1 to win tonight, although I'm holding out for the group round odds (I assume the 1-6 will be double the value).

Jessie Vargas 2/1 looks good value, too.


----------



## Lunny

Tottenham, Everton, QPR at 7/1 is todays bet for me. QPR already up.


----------



## Lunny

BoltonTerrier said:


> Not a tip but take this for what you like..
> 
> Derby are 8/11 against town tomorrow. We havent won in 9. Derby are in the playoffs and bang in form. Ive put 3k on. For me its the bet of the season...


You're insaaaaaaaaaane! 3k!

Good luck, hope it comes in. I got them in a cheap accumulator.


----------



## Zico

Lunny said:


> You're insaaaaaaaaaane! 3k!
> 
> Good luck, hope it comes in. I got them in a cheap accumulator.


Here was me thinking I was going big with £50 on Palace ops


----------



## Jdempsey85

bucharest Lost Corrupt bastards


----------



## dkos

Ovill 1-6 is 9/1! Surely worth a bet?


----------



## Lunny

Derby are 1-0 down :merchant


----------



## nufc_jay

Got Chesterfield Rochdale and Orient for 10/1

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryn

On Safety Pin (9/2) and Ovil (2/1) outright.


----------



## nufc_jay

Kuchar!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zico

BoltonTerrier said:


> Not a tip but take this for what you like..
> 
> Derby are 8/11 against town tomorrow. We havent won in 9. Derby are in the playoffs and bang in form. Ive put 3k on. For me its the bet of the season...


Get fucking in mate! :happy

I had a massive £50 on Palace :smile

Had a tenner treble on Fulham, Everton and Scunny .... Bury done me with an Injury-time equaliser :sad5


----------



## ButeTheBeast

Is it worth putting £500 on Pacquiao-Bradley to go over 10.5 rounds tonight? at odds of 2/5?
Or should I just put the money on Pac-Man to win?


----------



## Bryn

Bryn said:


> On Safety Pin (9/2) and Ovil (2/1) outright.


Get in, where the fuck is the Johnson result.


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Get in, where the fuck is the Johnson result.


You should have went with the 1-6 rounds, mate :smoke

It's either Ovill wins in the first six, or he doesn't win at all :yep


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> You should have went with the 1-6 rounds, mate :smoke
> 
> It's either Ovill wins in the first six, or he doesn't win at all :yep


I was using money I had at Will Hill and the only option was outright, I'm afraid. I would have had 1-6, or at least KO. What has happened to the Johnson-Charr fight?


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Zico said:


> Get fucking in mate! :happy
> 
> I had a massive £50 on Palace :smile
> 
> Had a tenner treble on Fulham, Everton and Scunny .... Bury done me with an Injury-time equaliser :sad5


Ta mate. Unfortunately I woke up thought what the fuck am I doing and laid 2.5k of it. Really should have had more courage in my convictions. Still paid for my night out though


----------



## Libertarian

You'd have been bricking it with three grand on.

I once put three grand on England to beat Bangladesh in a one dayer back in 2010. The odds were 3/10 in play.

Bangladesh took a couple of wickets and England ended up needing about 70 off 9 overs with 7 wickets down.

Eoin Morgan played a blinder to get England home, the 900 quid came in handy because I wasn't working at the time, the stake was my redundancy money :lol:

That 900 covered my outgoings for two months, goes a lot further when you're at your mums and not paying a mortgage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> I was using money I had at Will Hill and the only option was outright, I'm afraid. I would have had 1-6, or at least KO. What has happened to the Johnson-Charr fight?


If you're ever looking for round betting on willhill then pm @Bryn from the brit forum, he knows a guy who knows a guy


----------



## Mr A

About the 3rd time I've put a bet on in my life, got £5 on Speith to win the masters @50/1 and £5e/w on Kuchar. Looking fucking wonderful.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

BoltonTerrier said:


> Ta mate. Unfortunately I woke up thought what the fuck am I doing and laid 2.5k of it. Really should have had more courage in my convictions. Still paid for my night out though


It was the correct move... unless you have thousands and thousands to bet with.
ANYTHING can happen in sport and it normally does when you decide to make a move.


----------



## nufc_jay

I managed to get paid out E/W on Blixt to cover my outlay but Kuchar is a massive tool


----------



## Grant

I reckon Man City at 2/1 is a steal.


----------



## Libertarian

I might lay Liverpool actually, at 4/5.

Wouldn't rule Chelsea out at this stage, City still have a tough away day at Everton.


----------



## Zico

Cheeky fiver on West Ham @8/1


----------



## Libertarian

I've got under 3.5 goals at 4/7.


----------



## Brickfists

Bulls
Hawks
Knicks +6

@ 9/1

Heat
Rockets
Warriors
Pacers

35/1


----------



## dkos

Peter Quillin decision: 5/2 

Konecny is very tough (has he ever been down?), and I can see him getting inside enough to spoil Quillin's work and last the disance.


----------



## Libertarian

dkos said:


> Peter Quillin decision: 5/2
> 
> Konecny is very tough (has he ever been down?), and I can see him getting inside enough to spoil Quillin's work and last the disance.


Who's that with?

I'm at work at the minute so can't access gambling sites - and the phone is misbehaving.

Won't take many people putting money on to drive that right down.

I remember Marquez vs Vazquez 4 and Williams vs Charr.... what seemed generous odds when the markets opened were almost unbackable come fight time.


----------



## dkos

@You Kipper Paddy Power, mate.


----------



## adamcanavan

Both Hopkins & Porter to win on points is 13/10 with Skybet


----------



## dkos

I didn't realise Matthysse was fighting John Molina next week. 

Jump on Matthysse rounds 1-6 (or even 1-3) for that one when they become available.


----------



## NoMas

Quillen to win between rounds 3-6...

Murray, Quigg & Quillen by KO @5.45

Munroe, Porter & Shumenov by KO @312 :lol:

Shumenov, Paulie & Munore by decision @47.88

Sumnenov decision @4.33


----------



## nufc_jay

Roma are massive tonight

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunny

nufc_jay said:


> Roma are massive tonight
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


True that.










Such beans.


----------



## Hook!

Lunny said:


> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such beans.


last minute winner from sociedad!!!


----------



## Lunny

Hook! said:


> last minute winner from sociedad!!!


:lol: I know and the rest only won by a single goal. So close.


----------



## nufc_jay

Lunny said:


> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such beans.


Tasty

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

nice little earner! http://gyazo.com/4c7d9095501b978c333b3d54077784b9
put it on in r6


----------



## Libertarian

Cracking weekend so far, nearly a grand up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

You Kipper said:


> Cracking weekend so far, nearly a grand up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how'd ya manage that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunny

Been a good weekend for me too, will be about £100 up if Barca win later.


----------



## Hook!

fuck yeah









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunny

Today I have QPR, Derby, Burnley, Wolves and Sheffield Utd.

Watch them all lose.


----------



## nufc_jay

Lunny said:


> Today I have QPR, Derby, Burnley, Wolves and Sheffield Utd.
> 
> Watch them all lose.


Okay

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

I've got Brentford, Rochdale and Chesterfield at 14/1

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

Lets's fucking beanssss it lads


----------



## nufc_jay

Wolves have seen that one up

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

just went for this out of last nights winnings cos I'm bored http://gyazo.com/94a8e597478ac373ac7fc5973cd72ee1


----------



## nufc_jay

Hook! said:


> just went for this out of last nights winnings cos I'm bored http://gyazo.com/94a8e597478ac373ac7fc5973cd72ee1


Not bad at all

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zico

dkos said:


> I didn't realise Matthysse was fighting John Molina next week.
> 
> Jump on Matthysse rounds 1-6 (or even 1-3) for that one when they become available.


What your guess at the odds for these? (rds 1-3 & 1-6)


----------



## Lunny

Lunny said:


> Today I have QPR, Derby, Burnley, Wolves and Sheffield Utd.
> 
> Watch them all lose.


Sheffield fucked me out of £380. 0-0 cunts.


----------



## Zico

Done Vydra anytime @ 5/1 for an interest tonight


----------



## dkos

Zico said:


> What your guess at the odds for these? (rds 1-3 & 1-6)


1-6: 4/6, evens if we're lucky.
1-3: 13/8 or something like that?

Hopefully better than that, though


----------



## Zico

dkos said:


> 1-6: 4/6, evens if we're lucky.
> 1-3: 13/8 or something like that?
> 
> Hopefully better than that, though


Will probably be greedy and go 1-3 :yep


----------



## nufc_jay

Lunny said:


> Sheffield fucked me out of £380. 0-0 cunts.


Brutal

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Costa anytime and Atletico win is too big at 3/1 (2/1 plus stake)


----------



## Crean

I wish atletico would just score.

Have them in a double with reading.


----------



## nufc_jay

Chelsea are shithouses


----------



## Zico

dkos said:


> 1-3: 13/8 or something like that?


7/4 with Paddy


----------



## dkos

Zico said:


> 7/4 with Paddy


Not bad at all.

Molina fights with his face, so I can't see him lasting long with Matthysse. I'd rather have the added protection that the 1-6 provides, but 7/4 is tempting.


----------



## 084

Bale FGS 
Madrid and both teams to score


----------



## dkos

LP said:


> Bale FGS
> Madrid and both teams to score


Bale on the bench, isn't he? What price are you getting for that?


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> Bale on the bench, isn't he? What price are you getting for that?


Aye should of checked lol. Was 13/2


----------



## nufc_jay

Had Garay anytime last night which paid 45 quid, also had 1-1 so a bit miffed at that

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos

Skybet have Matthysse 1-6 at 8/13, but then they also have either boxer 1-6 at a slightly better 4/6 :huh:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

dkos said:


> Skybet have Matthysse 1-6 at 8/13, but then they also have either boxer 1-6 at a slightly better 4/6 :huh:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Zico

dkos said:


> Skybet have Matthysse 1-6 at 8/13, but then they also have either boxer 1-6 at a slightly better 4/6 :huh:lol:


:lol:

Aye, took 7/4 for lucas rds 1-3 then noticed I coulda got either fighter rds 1-3 at the same odds atsch


----------



## welsh_dragon83

What you fancy with the lebedev fight?


----------



## Dinamita85

welsh_dragon83 said:


> What you fancy with the lebedev fight?


Jones to fail a drugs test n it to not happen


----------



## Dinamita85

Or if the fights on Jones stoppage again... I don't think lebedev will be the same after there last scrap.. Jones was a monster


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Dinamita85 said:


> Jones to fail a drugs test n it to not happen


Should have bet on that


----------



## Scotty

Matthysse 20-1 to hit the deck and win. Hoping it lasts long enough for him to get caught off balance as he has a solid beard.


----------



## adamcanavan

Sky bet doing 7/4 on an enhanced double of Wlad in under 8 and matthysse in 1-6


----------



## Wallet

I fancy United to put a few past Norwich today. -1 is evens with PaddyPower.


----------



## Jdempsey85

Cant get a price on collazo by ko help


----------



## Markyboy86

Jdempsey85 said:


> Cant get a price on collazo by ko help


I seen 7/2 on oddschecker for that the other day.


----------



## Lunny

Burnley, Bayern, Derby, Leicester, QPR. £5 brings back £95...feeling lucky.



Also got some mad longshot accumulators for today. 

Burnley, Bayern, Birmingham, Derby, Leicester, QPR, Wigan, Dortmund, United, Sociedad. £5 for £2k. One of these has to come in one day!

Wolves, Derby, Leicester, Orient, Preston, Rochdale, Rotherham, Wigan in a 6 folds cos someone's bound to fuck it.


----------



## Wallet

Scotty said:


> Matthysse 20-1 to hit the deck and win. Hoping it lasts long enough for him to get caught off balance as he has a solid beard.


Nice work, Gilfoid. :good


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/b50ecd3262d139808e975b0206722c1c nice weekend profit! #beans


----------



## Smeg

4/1 for Collazo by knockout


----------



## nufc_jay

Toon are massive at 11/1 tonight - lump on, Arsenal are weak


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Toon are massive at 11/1 tonight - lump on, Arsenal are weak


:deal

You'll be able to get a really nice watch then.


----------



## Hook!

Noonaldinho said:


> :deal
> 
> You'll be able to get a really nice watch then.


:rofl
they were 14's this morning on 365

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hook! said:


> :rofl
> they were 14's this morning on 365
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nuff has gone BBIIIGGGG!


----------



## Zico

Done Giroud inside 10 mins ...


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Toon are massive at 11/1 tonight - lump on, Arsenal are weak


She will be yours, oh yes!


----------



## nufc_jay

Noonaldinho said:


> She will be yours, oh yes!


:lol:

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook!

what went wrong, Nuff? :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

:conf

Been cleaning up on the ipl to cover my outlays recently


----------



## Hook!

edit:
had heat -8 and hawks
ten stake cashed out at 50 of potential 68


----------



## malt vinegar

Scotty said:


> Matthysse 20-1 to hit the deck and win. Hoping it lasts long enough for him to get caught off balance as he has a solid beard.


what site do you get this bet on??

fancy it for the khan fight if its a decent price


----------



## nufc_jay

Chelsea to win on penalties tonight - 20/1

Will happen.


----------



## nufc_jay

Anyone wanna buy this beauty off of me :hey


----------



## Scotty

malt vinegar said:


> what site do you get this bet on??
> 
> fancy it for the khan fight if its a decent price


Paddy power. I had to contact them too as they were showing "loss" on my slip at first the bastards!
Khan is 11/2 and Collazo 13/1. I have taken both. 
I can see Khan scraping to the final bell like his win v Diaz. Also Collazo to be taken by surprised by the speed early (like Maidana and Peterson) before eventually clocking him.


----------



## malt vinegar

cheers

like your thinking on the collazo 1 - mite follow you in


----------



## DaveT

Mayweather is 2/1 on to win on points. Going to be speculating and hopefully accumulating on that one.


----------



## Smeg

Collazo by knockout is in to 10/3


----------



## Smeg

DaveT said:


> Mayweather is 2/1 on to win on points. Going to be speculating and hopefully accumulating on that one.


Best price is 6/11 where did you find that?


----------



## Markyboy86

Mayweather ud and Khan ud was 5/1, now into 9/2, im on that. Maywaether ud was evens and now 4/5, if youre gonna back points then thats the way to go imo.


----------



## DaveT

smegmaa said:


> Best price is 6/11 where did you find that?


Paddy power mate.


----------



## Roe

Markyboy86 said:


> Mayweather ud and Khan ud was 5/1, now into 9/2, im on that. Maywaether ud was evens and now 4/5, if youre gonna back points then thats the way to go imo.


As long as CJ Ross isn't scoring I guess.


----------



## Markyboy86

Roe said:


> As long as CJ Ross isn't scoring I guess.


Maidana and Collazo dont have the same clout as Canelo


----------



## nufc_jay

Preston are massive at nearly 2/1

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmyhammer

Markyboy86 said:


> Mayweather ud and Khan ud was 5/1, now into 9/2, im on that. Maywaether ud was evens and now 4/5, if youre gonna back points then thats the way to go imo.


Am looking at the same (FMJ + Khan both by UD) which is just over 5-1 as a double with Ladbrokes. Thinking of adding Broner TKO but cant decide if to go rounds 1-5 (11-1 as a treble) or 6-10 (14-1 as a treble). Broner by TKO surely??


----------



## nufc_jay

Jimmyhammer said:


> Am looking at the same (FMJ + Khan both by UD) which is just over 5-1 as a double with Ladbrokes. Thinking of adding Broner TKO but cant decide if to go rounds 1-5 (11-1 as a treble) or 6-10 (14-1 as a treble). Broner by TKO surely??


No. Broner is pony. He was exposed the first time he stepped up

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos

Amir Khan to be knocked down - 9/4


----------



## nufc_jay

dkos said:


> Amir Khan to be knocked down - 9/4


Should be odds on

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Libertarian

In the back of my mind I'm thinking that Mayweather should get rid of Maidana.

I might just bet on Collazo to win, not sure whether it'll be points or stoppage.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Ladbrokes down for anyone? Cant place any bets? Maybe its just my account. The fuckers dont have interactive chat


----------



## Noonaldinho

nufc_jay said:


> Anyone wanna buy this beauty off of me :hey


No ta


----------



## Grant

smegmaa said:


> Best price is 6/11 where did you find that?


6/11 is better than 1/2.


----------



## Smeg

Grant said:


> 6/11 is better than 1/2.


It was 2/1


----------



## Grant

smegmaa said:


> It was 2/1


2/1 ON.

Go read it again.


----------



## Smeg

Grant said:


> 2/1 ON.
> 
> Go read it again.


Aye, he should have put 1/2. Just scanned the quote and licked out 2/1


----------



## Hook!

9/1 on floyd to stop maidana 10-12
great value in that IMO


----------



## Zico

Collazo KO is drifting in-play ...


----------



## Libertarian

Anyone ever bet on T20 cricket?

It's really shit or bust, sometimes the in-play odds don't reflect what's going on either.


----------



## nufc_jay

You Kipper said:


> Anyone ever bet on T20 cricket?
> 
> It's really shit or bust, sometimes the in-play odds don't reflect what's going on either.


I've been doing ok on the IPL


----------



## Libertarian

I made a massive error yesterday not trading CSK when they had a really good start to their bowling.... before Miller and Maxwell went berserk.

I need to stop betting on games where MS Dhoni is involved, every fucking time he does the opposite of what I want him to do.

Either goes mental and hits sixes, or starts blocking like yesterday.

Any thoughts on today's?

Fancy Hyderabad, with Steyn leading their attack, but their batting has been below par.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

You Kipper said:


> I made a massive error yesterday not trading CSK when they had a really good start to their bowling.... before Miller and Maxwell went berserk.
> 
> I need to stop betting on games where MS Dhoni is involved, every fucking time he does the opposite of what I want him to do.
> 
> Either goes mental and hits sixes, or starts blocking like yesterday.
> 
> Any thoughts on today's?
> 
> Fancy Hyderabad, with Steyn leading their attack, but their batting has been below par.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol: well I've lumped on Rajasthan, their bowling has been superb, especially Tambe (Get on top Raj bowler if you can) and they've got the batting quality to sew it up


----------



## nufc_jay

Although that hasn't started well :rolleyes


----------



## Libertarian

I changed my mind and went with Rajasthan, pegged them back nocely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

You Kipper said:


> I changed my mind and went with Rajasthan, pegged them back nocely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What price did you get?


----------



## Libertarian

Evens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Yeah, same here.


----------



## Libertarian

Glad I followed you. 85/4 with Warner the latest man out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

You Kipper said:


> Glad I followed you. 85/4 with Warner the latest man out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good at the moment, they came flying out the blocks though, set a decent run rate, if they can be pegged back to under 150 from now it should be a done deal


----------



## Libertarian

Five down now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Libertarian

Seven down now :happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Should be home and dry now


----------



## nufc_jay

Stupid last over could make a difference atsch


----------



## Libertarian

Poor start too, a wicket down in the first over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Libertarian

Might trade at 1/3....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay

Ouch

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Libertarian

Managed to get rid of some of my stake, not all of it though as I was in the car and messing about at traffic lights and stuff.

Reading the commentary, seemed like a royal fuck up of a run chase. Low total like that, only one player has got to stay in and bat, the rest can swing from their arse to their heart's content.

Fancy Kings XI today. They're evens against Bangalore.... Gayle is unpredictable, Yuvraj has turned into Geoff Boycott all of a sudden.... Kings XI have Miller and Maxwell, plus Bailey at the back end. Their top order tanked against CSK and they still posted 234 :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

You Kipper said:


> Managed to get rid of some of my stake, not all of it though as I was in the car and messing about at traffic lights and stuff.
> 
> Reading the commentary, seemed like a royal fuck up of a run chase. Low total like that, only one player has got to stay in and bat, the rest can swing from their arse to their heart's content.
> 
> Fancy Kings XI today. They're evens against Bangalore.... Gayle is unpredictable, Yuvraj has turned into Geoff Boycott all of a sudden.... Kings XI have Miller and Maxwell, plus Bailey at the back end. Their top order tanked against CSK and they still posted 234 :lol:


After that whalloping yesterday I'm in 2 minds as to whether to try to win some of it back


----------



## Libertarian

Kings XI are 116/3 after 11.

Going along alright.

Might trade at the break just to be safe.


----------



## Libertarian

Hyderabad vs Delhi today first up.

On paper Delhi are as good as Hyderabad, but their bowling has been fucking awful.... whilst Hyderabad's batting has been piss poor.

Could go either way. I'll go safe and back Hyderabad at 8/11. Their batting can prosper against an average attack and a poor captain in Pietersen.

Their bowling is excellent with Steyn leading the charge, defending 134 against Rajasthan was a fair achievement.


----------



## Libertarian

:happy

Thought the rain was going to fuck me over there.

Gone with CSK in the second game..... even though I don't like them.


----------



## 084

£25 on Derry stoppage tonight


----------



## nufc_jay

Beans..... http://tinypic.com/r/2e0odig/8

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallet

Wallet said:


> Stiverne at 5/4 (was 7/4) to beat Arreola with PaddyPower looks a good bet to me.


:yep


----------



## Hook!

Wallet said:


> :yep


I put a tenner on stiv ko the round before the ko
nice 65 return

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crean

Interesting cycling bet for folks who bet with PP.

Nicholas Roche to win a stage in the giro ditalia.

Roche was caught up in a big crash today which left him well down on general classification standings. This can be a blessing in disguise as he will no longer be seen as a threat and will be allowed to participate in breakaways from the main peloton.
His race form is excellent and he is known as a strong attacking rider.
He has also just tweeted that he suffered no broken bones after his crash today and will be on the attack soon.

Roche , stage wins, over 0.5 11/5

Worth a 50


----------



## Wallet

Gavin Rees to beat Buckland tomorrow at 13/10 (Paddy or Will Hill) looks a cracking bet to me. He was very unfortunate not to get the nod last time and had opened as the favourite for this one originally.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> Gavin Rees to beat Buckland tomorrow at 13/10 (Paddy or Will Hill) looks a cracking bet to me. He was very unfortunate not to get the nod last time and had opened as the favourite for this one originally.


Ive doubled it up with JMM on points at 5/4


----------



## Wallet

Markyboy86 said:


> Ive doubled it up with JMM on points at 5/4


:good

I had a bit on Rees decision at 2/1 too.


----------



## Markyboy86

Wallet said:


> :good
> 
> I had a bit on Rees decision at 2/1 too.


Had Rees on points at 12/5 but doubled it with Selby ko at 23/20, should have got out when he was 7/4 to win on points, im a fuckin idiot tbh


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Had Rees on points at 12/5 but doubled it with Selby ko at 23/20, should have got out when he was 7/4 to win on points, im a fuckin idiot tbh


True story


----------



## Marlow

Warrington 8/11 against Lindsay.


----------



## Zico

Anybody else fancy the *10/3* about Froch getting knocked down anytime?


----------



## adamcanavan

Betway have a load of bets for the weigh-in for froch-groves II. 33/1 for either fighter to remain silent is tempting :lol: press conference bets too


----------



## Gary Barlow

paddy power offering 5/1 on groves win or 9/2 on froch win max stake 10 for new customers

betway sponors Money back on losing bets should the fight go the distance which good offer


----------



## adamcanavan

Has anyone seen any odds on Walters-Darchinyan?


----------



## Gary Barlow

adamcanavan said:


> Has anyone seen any odds on Walters-Darchinyan?


http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/nicholas-walters-v-vic-darchinyan/winner


----------



## Hook!

paddy offering 9/2 and 5/1 groves for new customers
max stake of a tenner though 


betway offering up to 50 quid matched bet for new customers and money back if the fight goes the distance 
i like froch tko bet on that as if groves schools him over 12 i get my money back 
i think froch tko and groves UD are the 2 most likely outcomes


----------



## Hook!

Gary Barlow said:


> paddy power offering 5/1 on groves win or 9/2 on froch win max stake 10 for new customers
> 
> betway sponors Money back on losing bets should the fight go the distance which good offer


I'm on both myself haha


----------



## Gary Barlow

Hook! said:


> paddy offering 9/2 and 5/1 groves for new customers
> max stake of a tenner though
> 
> betway offering up to 50 quid matched bet for new customers and money back if the fight goes the distance
> *i like froch tko bet on that as if groves schools him over 12 i get my money back *
> i think froch tko and groves UD are the 2 most likely outcomes


Just heads up i made this mistake, the small print says OUTRIGHT market only i think, double check. i don't think we get our money back.


----------



## Mr A

Gone Groves by KO in 4,5 or 6, £5 each, with money back if Froch wins on points. Should pay out £150.


----------



## Hook!

Gary Barlow said:


> Just heads up i made this mistake, the small print says OUTRIGHT market only i think, double check. i don't think we get our money back.


http://gyazo.com/7dae4310d39c0659b44a73040c42d777

it's not clear at all
at first it clearly says if the fight goes the distance 
then it says a fight winner bet, is that outright or to win via TKO etc?
I think we do get our money back otherwise that is extremely misleading.


----------



## Hook!

Gary Barlow said:


> Just heads up i made this mistake, the small print says OUTRIGHT market only i think, double check. i don't think we get our money back.


you are correct, just checked on live chat
fuckers.
at least i get a matched free bet for mine


----------



## Jimmyhammer

£10 on Groves SD @ 16-1.

£10 on Donaire / McDonnel / Degale all by UD @ 19-1.

Also thinking Groves TKO within 6, 11-2 with Ladbrokes


----------



## Hook!

nice 40 profit


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Martinez to ko cotto 6-12 at 9/2 I think are great odds

martinez & butler ko double at 13/1 got to be worth a few quid


----------



## Brickfists

Good bet for tomorrow afternoon lads.

Simona Halep to win first set and lose match is 5/1.

Decent chance of it coming in. Sharapova has lost the first set in her last 3 matches, she seems to take her time finding a rhythm before going on the assault while Halep has been starting very fast winning the first set in all her matches before fizzling out a bit and struggling later on.

Worth doing Sharapova to win 2-1 at 5/2 as well.


----------



## Gary Barlow

Paul Butler via stoppage 5/2
Sergio Martinez via stoppage 5/2
Ovil Mckenzie via stoppage 2/1

treble pays 33/1 for £10 thats £330. easy money


----------



## Jdempsey85

Where can i find out what the size of the ring will be and what oz gloves will be worn? Last weeks ring size clearly favored froch,glad i didnt bet on it i would have ripped my ticket up before the bell had sounded.Tonight i think a a small ring would favor cotto i see hes had his demands to come in 2nd although hes the challenger!

So where can i find out these little details that will make all the difference?


----------



## Brickfists

Tonight i fancy

McKenzie 6/4
Hall 11/5
Sonsona 6/4
Cotto 7/4


----------



## Hook!

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BpkjoaRCIAAR50Y.jpg in play boxing betting is a ting


----------



## Brickfists

Brickfists said:


> Tonight i fancy
> 
> McKenzie 6/4
> Hall 11/5
> Sonsona 6/4
> Cotto 7/4


3 out of 4, not bad at all.


----------



## Hook!

i've been killing it recently 
happy days
haven't took the time i used to do to post my bets though haha, maybe that's why :lol:


----------



## bruthead

I like Shawn Porter to beat Kell Brook but has the Malignaggi blow-out ruined the odds? Best available is 1/2. 

Is that likely to improve as patriotic money goes down on Kell?


----------



## ButeTheBeast

Porter was always going to be huge odd ons after his last fight, If the odds had started at evens then he would have been pushed into a 1/2 fav.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow

1/2 is hardly huge odds on.


----------



## Libertarian

I think 1/2 is very good, personally.


----------



## PityTheFool

I took Lokaku E/W at 25/1 for top scorer.
Long shot,but a good price given the group they have.


----------



## Gazanta87

PityTheFool said:


> I took Lokaku E/W at 25/1 for top scorer.
> Long shot,but a good price given the group they have.


I must be the only one that thinks it's 4 years too soon for the Belgians, Great group of players but I think they might struggle tiebreak Russia down, I've done Russia/Korea dual forecast 15/2 skybet


----------



## PityTheFool

Gazanta87 said:


> I must be the only one that thinks it's 4 years too soon for the Belgians, Great group of players but I think they might struggle tiebreak Russia down, I've done Russia/Korea dual forecast 15/2 skybet


I think people are getting a little carried away too mate,but as an E/W bet in a group where they're favourites,I just fancied a punt.Took Neymar too.
Managed to get Hill's £20 evens on Brazil at midday yesterday.First 50,000 bets only.
They'll have that covered with the first goal scorer anyway.


----------



## Gazanta87

PityTheFool said:


> I think people are getting a little carried away too mate,but as an E/W bet in a group where they're favourites,I just fancied a punt.Took Neymar too.
> Managed to get Hill's £20 evens on Brazil at midday yesterday.First 50,000 bets only.
> They'll have that covered with the first goal scorer anyway.


Yeah Lukaku not a bad shout with the form he's shown, 
Im on Dzeko Ew at 50/1


----------



## Noonaldinho

Just been doing a few throw away bets this world cup, had Aguero TGS, Argies winners.

Last night had the treble of Holland, Chile and Croatia paid 10-1 

Tonight going Colombia England Japan, pays around 9-1


----------



## nufc_jay

PityTheFool said:


> I took Lokaku E/W at 25/1 for top scorer.
> Long shot,but a good price given the group they have.





Gazanta87 said:


> I must be the only one that thinks it's 4 years too soon for the Belgians, Great group of players but I think they might struggle tiebreak Russia down, I've done Russia/Korea dual forecast 15/2 skybet





Gazanta87 said:


> Yeah Lukaku not a bad shout with the form he's shown,
> Im on Dzeko Ew at 50/1





Noonaldinho said:


> Just been doing a few throw away bets this world cup, had Aguero TGS, Argies winners.
> 
> Last night had the treble of Holland, Chile and Croatia paid 10-1
> 
> Tonight going Colombia England Japan, pays around 9-1


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...14-Betting-Thread-***-(Including-Avatar-Bets)


----------



## bruthead

Daniel Geale available at 9/1 against Golovkin. I know GGG is the rightful favourite but surely those are generous odds?


----------



## Jimmyhammer

Gone for - 

Flanagan - TKO/KO
Saunders - TKO/KO
Jennings - Decision
Golovkin - TKO/KO

£5 @ 25-1


----------



## Brickfists

Golovkin/Perez points double - 20/1


----------



## Scotty

I had a feeling Campillo would be a step too far for Williams. Got him at 11/4 on PP.


----------



## keano

The Indian Paddy Barnes is fight is 7/1 get on it, chap is a beast and ranked no 3 in the world, mental odds.


----------



## Bendy

What are the best online bookies to sign up to at the moment? Just started working again so have money to blow


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Bendy said:


> What are the best online bookies to sign up to at the moment? Just started working again so have money to blow


Bet365, best sign up free bet, think its like a couple hundred pounds


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Who do you fancy to win the PGA this weekend?


----------



## Crean

If Rory plays at anything above 90% of how he has been playing this last month, then he will win. Shit odds though.

I'm going with mickelson and Stallings both e/w. 28/1 and 250/1 respectively.

Also Stallings 1st rd leader.


----------



## nufc_jay

Gone for Rory outright at 6/1 (fuck off :lol: )

Patrick Reed E/W @ 67/1

I've got a £10.00 free bet that I'll probably throw on Leishman E/W @ 51/1


----------



## nufc_jay

Fuck it, went with Kooch E/W @ 29's instead!


----------



## nufc_jay

Fucking Kuchar's withdrawn :lol: atsch


----------



## Crean

Solid start for mickelson.

Stallings going good too.


----------



## Zico

Which is the best bookie to use over the course of the season betting on mainly football but some boxing too?

Used skybet last year for their free bets but thinking on going to paddy ...


----------



## Zico

On Fulham, Twente, Alkmaar @ 12/1


----------



## Crean

Come on Phil!!


----------



## nufc_jay

Another fluke


----------



## Crean

The lad is gonna be in double digits in no time if he keeps playing like this. His ability to drive the ball a ridiculous distance means he just over powers courses.

His best pure golf is better than tiger in his prime. Tiger had an ability to win when not playing well that Rory is yet to match however.


----------



## faz

Kell Brook on points is 5/1 with bwin!


----------



## Zico

On Bacca anytime for a bit of interest tonight @7/2


----------



## Crean

Nairo Quintana to win the Vuelta a Espana at even money.

I'm confident, barring a crash (which is always a threat), I think he wins easy.


----------



## faz

http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/shawn-porter-v-kell-brook/final-judgement

some good odds here - I like 12/1 on Brook unanimous decision.


----------



## nufc_jay

Got Paul Casey outright in the Wyndeham tourney at 28/1


----------



## bruthead

Sakio Bika on points at 4/1 is the bet of the weekend for me. Might straddle with the Dirrell stoppage at 6/1.

I've also gone smaller with a patriotic Kell on points at 5/1.


----------



## bruthead

I know it's not great odds but Miguel Vasquez at 1/3 with Paddy versus Mickey Bey looks like value.

I would have expected Vasquez to be 1/6, maybe 1/7.


----------



## Hook!

lads, 11/8 on atletico to win to nill tonight on 365
insane value 
tenner fetches ya 23.75


----------



## Hook!

http://gyazo.com/72caed0f431ebd68e2d35b871a3336fd decenttttttttt


----------



## nufc_jay

Had John Senden E/W Â£5.00 @ 100/1 on the Golf, he finished 5th but it only paid out Â£65.00 - always confuses me how your E/W return differs if they finish 5th as opposed to 2nd, 3rd or 4th, I thought it was the same :conf :huh


----------



## Jdempsey85

whats the best site for boxing?


----------



## dkos

Stapulionis to beat O'Kane: 5/1 

Great odds. Stapulionis is one of those dangerous travelling gatekeepers (same mould as Khomitsky), whilst I think it is fair to say that O'Kane, despite his amateur pedigree, has struggled to impress as a pro.


----------



## gob-bluth

First nfl sunday or the season, anyone having a go? Thinking im gonna take new england minus 4 and denver plus 4 in a double with 10 paying 38, havent followed the off season so im only betting on these games as there on tele.


----------



## adamcanavan

Odds on this Friday's Coldwell show. Potential to make a killing on Hughes & possibly Gaynor I reckon


----------



## Hook!

adamcanavan said:


> Odds on this Friday's Coldwell show. Potential to make a killing on Hughes & possibly Gaynor I reckon


interesting stuff, will have a look/think tomorrow when I'm more awake


----------



## Marlow

adamcanavan said:


> Odds on this Friday's Coldwell show. Potential to make a killing on Hughes & possibly Gaynor I reckon


Where's this from?


----------



## gob-bluth

I want quigg to win but ive had a fiver on jamoye at 8-1


----------



## dillinja

I stuck Â£10 on Diaz to stop Crolla


----------



## Scotty

Got Na h-Eileanan Siar @ 7/1 to have highest Yes vote percentage tomorrow...


----------



## craigseventy

Been doing low odds betting lately using paddy power under 4.5 and 5.5 goals. Started off with Â£5 and built up to Â£30 twice now, I was losing more than I was winning gambling at odds of around even so thought this would be fun. It's not as much of a buzz but it soon builds up.


----------



## Grant

Ulster (-6) vs Cardiff Blues tomorrow.

10/11.

Think its a cert.


----------



## Gazanta87

Decent Acca on Skybet,
Yafai ko rnds 1-6
Groves ko rnds 1-6
Skeete ko
Galahad ko

18/1


----------



## Scotty

AA KO rnd 7-12. 15/8


----------



## craigseventy

everton 4/1


----------



## Noonaldinho

craigseventy said:


> everton 4/1


I was thinking the draw!


----------



## craigseventy

Noonaldinho said:


> I was thinking the draw!


either is good value, draw no bet 3/1 is what I wish I'd gone with.


----------



## bruthead

Malik Scott opens at 6/5 for his fight with Alex Leapai. You could make good money if you knew if Scott was going to turn up or not.


----------



## Libertarian

Politics.... the 'Sexual Freedom' party is 25/1 to beat the Lib Dems in the Clacton by election.


----------



## Wallet

PaddyPower have got some odds up for the Hull card.

Coyle 8/15 - Katsidis 6/4

McDonnell 8/11 - Malinga 11/10

I quite fancy Malinga but you know he's going to struggle to get a decision.


----------



## Libertarian

I'd fancy Malinga pretty strongly, but wouldn't bet on it.

Eddie will have this taken care of.


----------



## dkos

Quite unbelievably, Paddy Power has Suriyan Sor Rungvisai 16/1 (!) to beat Shinsuke Yamanaka.


----------



## Wallet

PaddyPower make Nicholas Walters a 5/6 favourite over Donare (evens).


----------



## Bryn

M8s I am at Chepstow races tomorrow, any tips you horrible bunch of cunts?


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> M8s I am at Chepstow races tomorrow, any tips you horrible bunch of cunts?


A friend of mine has a few horses with Donald McCain, he gave him 5 horses to follow from yard last year, the main one being Dispour (runs in 4.20) made me a good few quid last year including winning at 16/1, it should be around 5 or 6/1 tomorrow.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> A friend of mine has a few horses with Donald McCain, he gave him 5 horses to follow from yard last year, the main one being Dispour (runs in 4.20) made me a good few quid last year including winning at 16/1, it should be around 5 or 6/1 tomorrow.


Good man. :good


----------



## Ashikaga

Decent week for me so far.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Markyboy86 said:


> A friend of mine has a few horses with Donald McCain, he gave him 5 horses to follow from yard last year, the main one being Dispour (runs in 4.20) made me a good few quid last year including winning at 16/1, it should be around 5 or 6/1 tomorrow.


Well what a fucking donkey he turned out to be :deal


----------



## Markyboy86

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Well what a fucking donkey he turned out to be :deal


:lol::lol: soz like


----------



## Noonaldinho

Markyboy86 said:


> :lol::lol: soz like


:rofl


----------



## Hook!

been going well for me recently 
bets fund uni!


----------



## Wallet

Done Selby by decision @ 11/10.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Markyboy86 said:


> :lol::lol: soz like


Cheers buddy. Did you put anything on it?


----------



## Markyboy86

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Cheers buddy. Did you put anything on it?


Yeah had a tenner on it, like i said it was one to follow last season, so i always back it whenever its running really


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Markyboy86 said:


> Yeah had a tenner on it, like i said it was one to follow last season, so i always back it whenever its running really


Ye I had a fiver on him, expect the refund in the post off you soon ok buddy


----------



## Markyboy86

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Ye I had a fiver on him, expect the refund in the post off you soon ok buddy


PM me your address :lol:

Hope @Bryn kept enough money for his transport home :-(


----------



## Bryn

smh smfh


----------



## p.townend

Im going to put a ten match all win acca on for tomorrow with a rubio win tagged on the end. Then Im going to do another sensible football bet. Not looked at the fixtures yet,I only know at Huddersfield we have Blackpool and I will be in the ground in my seat like the sad cunt I am.


----------



## p.townend

Bryn said:


> smh smfh


Guessing you won nothing at the horses. Since I was 16 (25 years) I can only remember 1 win on horses. Stopped betting on them some time ago,horrible long neck things!


----------



## Bryn

p.townend said:


> Guessing you won nothing at the horses. Since I was 16 (25 years) I can only remember 1 win on horses. Stopped betting on them some time ago,horrible long neck things!


I did alright, Towny. I came away from the course about 30 quid up, but the day in total probably cost me 100 quid which is pretty good considering costs of travel, food and all the beer. Was pretty happy with that. The horse Marky was tipping was an absolute rotter though.

I am shite at horses though, I don't have a clue, I'm only in it for the day out.


----------



## p.townend

Bryn said:


> I did alright, Towny. I came away from the course about 30 quid up, but the day in total probably cost me 100 quid which is pretty good considering costs of travel, food and all the beer. Was pretty happy with that. The horse Marky was tipping was an absolute rotter though.
> 
> I am shite at horses though, I don't have a clue, I'm only in it for the day out.


Same reason I ever go to the horses Bryn decent day out. Coming back up is a result even if it is only a few quid to be fair. Its a really easy way to rid yourself of a weeks wage is going to the horses. Of the 2 I prefer going to the dogs,dogs is small money bets with small returns but nobody gets carried away and it`s usually some offer where food is thrown in as well as a few free bets. Have come out of the dogs Â£20 up and had a belly full of food included in the price of going.


----------



## Hook!

going big on donaire


----------



## Noonaldinho

Hook! said:


> going big on donaire


:jayz

How big?


----------



## Hook!

Noonaldinho said:


> :jayz
> 
> How big?


only 30 quid in the end


----------



## LionHeart

Anyone else think Malinga at 11/10 is great odds?


----------



## Wallet

LionHeart said:


> Anyone else think Malinga at 11/10 is great odds?


I like it. I thought McDonnell lost to Wale and Malinga should be a level above really. The judging is a big question mark though.


----------



## LionHeart

Wallet said:


> I like it. I thought McDonnell lost to Wale and Malinga should be a level above really. The judging is a big question mark though.


True might have a look at Maligna stoppage victory odds.


----------



## Wallet

I don't see Takam as a 4/1 underdog against Povetkin. He won't get any favours in Russia though.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I don't see Takam as a 4/1 underdog against Povetkin. He won't get any favours in Russia though.


k


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> k


FOYBB


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> FOYBB


woah


----------



## Mack the Knife

Who's the value tonight then?

Vusi Malinga @ 2.10
Michael Katsidis @ 2.75
Derry Matthews @ 1.57

Treble pays @ 8.42


----------



## Rutzini

I presume you are all aware of sky bets: Arsenal, Chelsea and Everton 4/1 offer?


----------



## bruthead

I like Kovalev on points at 4/1. I can see B-Hop being savvy enough to go the 12 rounds but ultimately being overwhelmed by Kovalev, maybe hitting the canvas once or twice along the way.


----------



## billy boy balbo

can someone tell me who got the best odds for Hopkins fight? im clueless about online betting but best iv seen the bookies offering is 2/1 for a Hopkins win. what can I get for Hopkins points?


----------



## bruthead

billy boy balbo said:


> can someone tell me who got the best odds for Hopkins fight? im clueless about online betting but best iv seen the bookies offering is 2/1 for a Hopkins win. what can I get for Hopkins points?


http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/sergey-kovalev-v-bernard-hopkins/method-of-victory

Not a lot better for Hopkins points than Hopkins to win. (Hopkins by stoppage is 16/1!)


----------



## nufc_jay




----------



## Rutzini

nufc_jay said:


>


Well that didn't last long did it fella!


----------



## Hucks

Anyone think Heiland's worth a few quid at 15/2? Macklin's been a combination of inactive and poor for a while now.


----------



## nufc_jay

:-(


----------



## nufc_jay




----------



## Lunny

nufc_jay said:


>


Attempted to do something similar.

Put a tenner on a 12 fold worth Â£2k.


----------



## nufc_jay

Lunny said:


> Attempted to do something similar.
> 
> Put a tenner on a 12 fold worth Â£2k.


Pic?


----------



## nufc_jay




----------



## nufc_jay




----------



## ImElvis666

Put a cheeky fiver on a draw for the Quigg fight. 

Otake is a step up for Quigg and it could be a tougher fight than he expects. 33/1 odds.


----------



## LionHeart

Fancy Bellew late on, he's 14/1 rounds 10-12. Seems value to me?



ImElvis666 said:


> Put a cheeky fiver on a draw for the Quigg fight.
> 
> Otake is a step up for Quigg and it could be a tougher fight than he expects. 33/1 odds.


I think Quigg is better than he gets credit for and expect he'll win pretty comfortably.


----------



## Danny

Why is this called 'the boxing thread' and not 'the boxing betting thread'? :huh

Gone for a homerun accy before Xmas anyway at 40's.


Boxing Matches Erislandy Lara V Ishe Smith 
13-12-2014 03:00 
Boxing Match Betting 
*Erislandy Lara @ 1/14*
Boxing Matches Andy Lee V Matt Korobov 
14-12-2014 03:00 
Boxing Match Betting 
*Matt Korobov @ 4/11*
Boxing Matches Keith Thurman V Leonard Bundu 
14-12-2014 02:00 
Boxing Match Betting 
*Keith Thurman @ 1/12*
Boxing Matches Yoan Pablo Hernandez V Ola Afolabi 
06-12-2014 21:00 
Boxing Match Betting 
*Yoan Pablo Hernandez @ 4/9*
Boxing Matches Daniel Geale V Jarrod Fletcher 
03-12-2014 12:00 
Boxing Match Betting 
*Daniel Geale @ 4/11*
Boxing Matches Terence Crawford V Ray Beltran 
30-11-2014 03:00 
Method of Victory 
*Terence Crawford Points or Decision @ 5/6*
Boxing Matches Tyson Fury V Dereck Chisora 
29-11-2014 23:00 
Boxing Match Betting 
*Tyson Fury @ 1/3*
Boxing Matches Frankie Gavin V Bradley Skeete 
29-11-2014 21:00 
Boxing Match Betting 
*Frankie Gavin @ 1/4*
Boxing Matches Billy Joe Saunders V Chris Eubank Jr 
29-11-2014 21:00 
Method of Victory 
*Billy Joe Saunders Points or Decision @ 7/4*
Boxing Matches Ruslan Provodnikov V Jose Luis Castillo 
28-11-2014 19:00 
Method of Victory 
*Ruslan Provodnikov KO/TKO @ 1/10*
Boxing Matches Dmitry Kudryashov V Juan Carlos Gomez 
28-11-2014 17:00 
Boxing Match Betting 
*Dmitry Kudryashov @ 4/11*


----------



## nufc_jay

Danny said:


> Why is this called *'the boxing thread'* and not 'the boxing betting thread'? :huh
> 
> Gone for a homerun accy before Xmas anyway at 40's.


It's not :conf :huh


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel

What's everyone betting on tomorrow?

Eubank 7-12 @ 7/2
Chisora Points 11/2
Skeet points @ 4/1


----------



## bruthead

I have a strong position on BJS and a small position on Chisora points.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel

BJS looks outstanding value given their records. I just don't like betting on fighters I desperately want to lose.


----------



## pijo

Why isn't the bjs eubank fight on coral? Or is it just my phone?


----------



## Crean

BJS pts/dec
Fury pts/dec
Frankie gavin to win.

doing that as a treble


----------



## Hucks

Buckland to win prize fighter is favourite but worth a few quid at 2/1


----------



## ImElvis666

Rosado to beat Lemieux @ 15/8.


----------



## bruthead

Quite like Buckland to win Prizefighter but don't normally bet on them. Are they too random to bother with the favourite? Does Eddie have someone he wants to win this one?


----------



## tara1979

Jesus. You can get 4/6 on Abril to beat crolla. I'll be going lumpy on that on payday, his dickhead fans will weigh in closer the fight (they may have already). One house on, one house and two thirds back. That's just daft.


----------



## craigseventy

Southampton to beat burnley looks good

City
Chelsea
Southampton @3/1


----------



## bruthead

Going by Boyle Sports odds...I like Khan by decision at even money with small and smaller covering bets on Alexander by decision at 5/1 and the draw at 25/1. A stoppage would be bad news.


----------



## Charliebigspuds

Gonna have a tenner on Alexander 1-12 @11/2.


----------



## bruthead

No odds yet for Stiverne-Wilder? It's only a month away.


----------



## bruthead

Stiverne opens at 11/8 with Paddy. Generous odds, in my opinion but I wonder if better are yet to come?


----------



## Dinamita85

free money on bet 365 today and tomorrow


----------



## Wallet

PaddyPower make Inoue an 1/12 favourite over Narvaez. I think there's value in Narvaez at 11/2.


----------



## adamcanavan

Wallet said:


> PaddyPower make Inoue an 1/12 favourite over Narvaez. I think there's value in Narvaez at 11/2.


Fucking hell, those odds are wide as fuck.

Fuck.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

They are wide, but I can only see the weight change being a positive for Inoue and really don't give Narvaez much chance.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

A little help pease. 

what bookies isit that if you predict the 1st goal scorer right & he scores again they double the odds & if he gets a hat trick they treble it?


----------



## Wallet

welsh_dragon83 said:


> A little help pease.
> 
> what bookies isit that if you predict the 1st goal scorer right & he scores again they double the odds & if he gets a hat trick they treble it?


Betfred.

http://www.betfred.com/sport/double-delight


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Wallet said:


> Betfred.
> 
> http://www.betfred.com/sport/double-delight


thanks buddy :cheers


----------



## Markyboy86

Arb on the monroe/Vera fight tomorrow night. Monroe 1/2 with Boyles and Vera 11/4 with Bet365. Managed to get on last night at 4/7 on Monroe, no draw please...


----------



## A Force

I've backed Stiverne - Wilder to finish in under 6 rounds at 4/5 on Sky Bet. Just can't see how it gets that far unless Wilder fights completely different to how he has in the past. He's either taking out Stiverne or he'll get clipped trying to take him out


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A Force said:


> I've backed Stiverne - Wilder to finish in under 6 rounds at 4/5 on Sky Bet. Just can't see how it gets that far unless Wilder fights completely different to how he has in the past. He's either taking out Stiverne or he'll get clipped trying to take him out


Yeah this is easy money no way it goes past 6, im going for Â£20 on Stiverne to win in 1-6 4/1

Just cant see Wilder's chin holding up to any half decent punch


----------



## nufc_jay

A Force said:


> I've backed Stiverne - Wilder to finish in under 6 rounds at 4/5 on Sky Bet. Just can't see how it gets that far unless Wilder fights completely different to how he has in the past. He's either taking out Stiverne or he'll get clipped trying to take him out





A.C.S said:


> Yeah this is easy money no way it goes past 6, im going for Â£20 on Stiverne to win in 1-6 4/1
> 
> Just cant see Wilder's chin holding up to any half decent punch


:think


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

nufc_jay said:


> :think


:rofl tbh I think everyone lost money on this fight


----------



## A Force

nufc_jay said:


> :think


I stand by my comments, I've still no idea how it went 12! Ha


----------



## bruthead

Had an early dabble on Pacquiao against Mayweather at 11/4 now it looks like the fight is actually happening. I see it as at worst a 35-65 fight in Floyd's favour so those are good odds.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

Who you fancy for the super bowl? Seahawks???


----------



## Lunny

Sometimes I look through this thread wondering how people's bets do. Nearly every bet in this bitch is shit.

CHB has the worst gamblers.


----------



## nufc_jay

Lunny said:


> Sometimes I look through this thread wondering how people's bets do. Nearly every bet in this bitch is shit.
> 
> CHB has the worst gamblers.


:nono Had Augsberg at 8/1 to beat Dortmund last night - free money


----------



## bruthead

Abraham points is 5/4, probably worth covering the draw too.


----------



## Crean

If anyone is interested in Long term bets,Sebastian Vettel is 5/4 in a season long match bet against Fernando Alonso.

Will hill have actually priced Vettel, in a ferrari better than Alonso, who will be driving a mclaren which has struggledin testing.

No brainer for me.


----------



## Crean

Treble

Haskins - win
Abraham - pts
Golovkin/Murray -under 7.5rds

4/1


----------



## Gazanta87

Had a double on Abraham and GGG ko's in rounds 7-12, at 10/1 with Skybet


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> If anyone is interested in Long term bets,Sebastian Vettel is 5/4 in a season long match bet against Fernando Alonso.
> 
> Will hill have actually priced Vettel, in a ferrari better than Alonso, who will be driving a mclaren which has struggledin testing.
> 
> No brainer for me.


This bet is looking better and better now as Alonso will not be at the season opener in Melbourne.


----------



## shenmue

Tete to win by KO 5/1 on Skybet, just had a tenner on it.


----------



## nufc_jay

@Roe's faggity Welsh lot are gonna fuck me tonight


----------



## Roe

nufc_jay said:


> @Roe's faggity Welsh lot are gonna fuck me tonight


Unlikely. When you bet on City, you're basically just buying a tin of BEANS!


----------



## bruthead

7/2 available on Kovalev by decision. How do people rate Pascal's heart/chin?


----------



## nufc_jay

bruthead said:


> 7/2 available on Kovalev by decision. How do people rate Pascal's *heart*/chin?


None. Froch took it, along with his soul.


----------



## Noonaldinho

5/6 Chelsea win in play, easy.


----------



## yaltamaltadavid

There's money to be made this weekend. I'm on...

Brook-Dan over 9.5 rounds. Good value on Brook by decision at 2.50, but I'm playing it safer with the over 9.5 at 1.90. Brook is a solid but not devastating puncher, and he's gone 12 with lesser boxers than Dan. Dan is a decent defender and likely avoids heavy punishment, at least for most of the fight. He's never been knocked down and the knockdowns called against him vs Aydin were slips, so he seems to have a good chin.

Charlo by decision at 1.61 is a steal, and my big play of the weekend.. Charlo's looked more impressive each fight, was brilliant against Rosado, and against Martirosyan I expect him to break out and and really show his p4p level talent. He's a light puncher and moreover is content to coast and win rounds without taking risks, so unless he gets his chin cracked against the best puncher he's faced this one's going the distance. But I see Charlo winning a comfortable decision.

Gonzalez over Russell, at 2.56. This one's hard to guage, with Jhonny past his best, and Russell's ability highly questionable, having been dominated in his only bout against a decent fighter. But till Russell truly proves himself there's no reason to take him, especially as a favourite. Gonzalez is the proven pro, he's the longer, more fundamentally sound boxer, and he's a legitimate knockout puncher. It's Gonzalez who should be the slight favourite, and who as the dog has to be the play.


----------



## Crean

I lost $50 betting on Lewis Hamilton in play last weekend.

In my defence, it was 3 am and I was drunk..


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Wallet

You can get 12/1 on Campillo to beat Beterbiev in most places. Seems a crazy price to me.


----------



## Dinamita85

Think beterbiev in under 6 is pretty much a dead cert.... I'm waiting for odds on rounds 1-3


----------



## nufc_jay




----------



## Brickfists

Spurs
Valencia
Bordeaux

6/1


----------



## Brickfists

Bayern Munich to win
Liverpool to win
Lazio to qualify

6/1


----------



## Crean

US masters this week, who you all got?


Most of my bets are tied up in draftkings bets (that's a n American fantasy league thing)
But I have had a nibble at overall and first rd leader with the bookies.

Winner- Rickie Fowler 35/1 ew 
1st rd leader - Vijay Singh 150/1 ew

Not confident in either to be honest. Fowler ain't in form and Singh is just a shot to nothing.
I went with Singh for first rd leader for following reasons.

1. He knows the course having won here twice in the past. This, above all courses takes experience and certain players have a good nack of getting around.

2. He is doing moderately ok this year for a guy his age. He has the ability to shoot competitively low rounds, but can't do it consistently.

3. He is massive odds, very tempting.

4. 1 old schooler always does good on day 1 of the masters, usually it's Fred Couples.

5. His tee time. Looking at the weather forecast for tomorrow, wind conditions are non existent in the morning. They begin to stir up to 8-10mph in the afternoon. Not much of a difference, but could count for a shot or 2. In addition, the greens will most likely dry out over the day as the forecast says cloudy start with clouds clearing as the day goes on. Also, I'm hoping that some of the moisture falling today and tonight may make the greens slightly more receptive for the early starters tomorrow.


----------



## Danny

Who are people on for the National?


----------



## Crean

Rocky Creek and first Lieutenant.


----------



## Brickfists

Anybody fancy Sevilla to get a result tonight ? 7/4 for them not to lose which seems great value seen as they haven't lost at home in 31 matches since Feb last year going 26 wins - 5 draws and conceding a total of 15 goals. That last loss ironically came against Barca but the Catalonians aren't exactly invincible, they scrapped by Celta vigo last week 1-0 which isn't great form. 

I think the odds are well worth a punt.


----------



## bruthead

Garcia rounds 1-3 at 11/1, or 1-4 at 7/1 is a decent punt. Peterson is vulnerable early -down against Khan, Ortiz, Bradley and stopped by Matthysse.


----------



## Brickfists

Norwich
Preston
Monchengladbach

Treble 5/1


----------



## Hook!

had 100 on floyd, easy money really 150 return.


----------



## Wallet

I think there's plenty of value in Iwasa to beat Haskins on Saturday. 11/8 avaiable with Coral and Hills.

I think there's a bit of value in Ammeth Diaz at 11/2 to beat Anthony Peterson too.


----------



## bruthead

Diaz opened at 13/2 and Dejan Zlaticanin at 3/1 (against Ivan Redkach) which were both good value, Diaz still is at 11/2.

Iwasa by stoppage at 3/1 with Paddy Power looks tasty too.

(I seem to have much better luck with the bets I post on BoxRec so caveat emptor.)


----------



## shenmue

bruthead said:


> Diaz opened at 13/2 and Dejan Zlaticanin at 3/1 (against Ivan Redkach) which were both good value, Diaz still is at 11/2.
> 
> Iwasa by stoppage at 3/1 with Paddy Power looks tasty too.
> 
> (I seem to have much better luck with the bets I post on BoxRec so caveat emptor.)


Iwasa by stoppage at 3/1 is good odd, ill bet on Haskins though as the Jap will be weight drained to fuck


----------



## Brickfists

Broner points
Ward points
Lemieux KO

16/1


----------



## Crean

Jose Aldo is now the underdog in his fight with McGregor, which is unbelievable considering Aldos record.

It's still very much 50-50 at worst for Aldo to win, and prob 55-45 in his favour. Odds are showing opposite. Could be money made here imo.


----------



## bruthead

Aldo became the (slight) underdog based on reports of a rib injury in training. Still a tempting bet, though.


----------



## bruthead

What's the book on Glenn Foot? I'm seeing Sam Eggington 8/11 to beat him and that looks a good price but money is going in on Foot?


----------



## nufc_jay

This nailed on bad boy is still on :happy:ibutt


----------



## dkos

Can't say that I've seen much of either, but 6/1 for Cesar Rene Cuenca to beat Ik Yang seems rather generous to me.


----------



## Wallet

Crean said:


> Jose Aldo is now the underdog in his fight with McGregor, which is unbelievable considering Aldos record.
> 
> It's still very much 50-50 at worst for Aldo to win, and prob 55-45 in his favour. Odds are showing opposite. Could be money made here imo.


Bookies are offering 11/8 for Aldo on a prospective fight now. You can only expect the odds to get better as the hype snowballs further.

Not that I know anything about MMA though.


----------



## Crean

Wallet said:


> Bookies are offering 11/8 for Aldo on a prospective fight now. You can only expect the odds to get better as the hype snowballs further.
> 
> Not that I know anything about MMA though.


It's a tough one to call to be honest.

If they enforce an IV ban, then I'll back aldo.


----------



## Wallet

I don't see Sergio Mora as a 13/2 shot (Hills) to beat Danny Jacobs.


----------



## JamieC

Crean said:


> It's a tough one to call to be honest.
> 
> If they enforce an IV ban, then I'll back aldo.


IV rehydration is a myth, no better than drinking


----------



## Gazanta87

Noticed one for the darts final tonight, MVG in the match trebles at 11/10 on Skybet is good value. Hitting the most 180's should be a cert and obvs he's the heavy fave for the match, just the highest checkout is the problem but obvs still think it's overpriced.


----------



## Gazanta87

Gazanta87 said:


> Noticed one for the darts final tonight, MVG in the match trebles at 11/10 on Skybet is good value. Hitting the most 180's should be a cert and obvs he's the heavy fave for the match, just the highest checkout is the problem but obvs still think it's overpriced.


He shoots, he scores :deal


----------



## bruthead

Juan Carlos Payano 13/8 to beat Rau'shee Warren. Both inexperienced guys but I know a few round here don't rate Warren at all.


----------



## Wallet

bruthead said:


> Juan Carlos Payano 13/8 to beat Rau'shee Warren. Both inexperienced guys but I know a few round here don't rate Warren at all.


Had the decision at 5/1... :yep


----------



## Crean

bruthead said:


> Juan Carlos Payano 13/8 to beat Rau'shee Warren. Both inexperienced guys but I know a few round here don't rate Warren at all.


I meant to bet on this. Forgot about it totally.


----------



## bruthead

Actually thought Payano was lucky with the decision! Thought Warren pulled it out with a knock-down in Round 12.


----------



## bruthead

Just remembered someone on the BoxRec forum had Â£1000 on Matthysse to beat Provodnikov and Australia to win the Ashes, to return something like Â£2900.

Hope he laid some of that off after the second test.


----------



## Crean

JamieC said:


> IV rehydration is a myth, no better than drinking


Not with a short window in which to rehydrate.


----------



## JamieC

Crean said:


> Not with a short window in which to rehydrate.


Even then, makes little to no difference


----------



## Setanta

...


----------



## Brickfists

This thread is dying a slow death.

Klitscho & Degale on points 13/2


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Mitchell vs Barroso under 10.5 rounds 5/6 is the best bet I can see for this weekend

Roy Jones Jr to be knocked down is 9/4, if it wasnt in Russia that would be a good bet


----------



## dkos

Bets I have this weekend: 

Enzo rounds 1-6 (13/2)
Eubank Jr. points (7/2) 
Joshua-Whyte over 2.5 rounds (5/6) 

Jr. on points is probably the one I'm least confident about.


----------



## OldBoy

Not sure if this is allowed in here 
So........ is this a good bet?

Liam Walsh to Win by KO
Hughie Fury To _Win_ on _Decision_/_Technical Decision_


----------



## JamieC

I'd pick both of those outcomes, what odds you get on a double?


----------



## OldBoy

JamieC said:


> I'd pick both of those outcomes, what odds you get on a double?


£10 brings back £24.23 for the double. Not bad! put it on

also 22/1 if you add James Degale by KO and Bute by _Win_ on _Decision_/_Technical Decision to it _


----------



## JamieC

OldBoy said:


> £10 brings back £24.23 for the double. Not bad! put it on
> 
> also 22/1 if you add James Degale by KO and Bute by _Win_ on _Decision_/_Technical Decision to it _


I like Bute in this fight tbf but think he'll need the KO or he'll be outworked


----------



## OldBoy

Well that was easy Money


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Berto vs Ortiz II to not go the distance 6/5


----------



## Brickfists

I have a double of Ortiz win & Jack points at 7/2.

Also did Ortiz KO at 5/1


----------



## tam83

Betfair fucking people off. Not paying out on Hughie Fury Decision. Saying it's a TKO.


----------



## Grant

tam83 said:


> Betfair fucking people off. Not paying out on Hughie Fury Decision. Saying it's a TKO.


I bet Hughie stoppage, and Sky Bet voided it so I was happy. Paid the double on the two Walshes by stoppage.


----------



## Crean

Canelo to beat khan within first 3 rds 7/2


----------



## goeasyefc

Degale rounds 1-4 . 4/1 with skybet


----------



## Them Bones

tam83 said:


> Betfair fucking people off. Not paying out on Hughie Fury Decision. Saying it's a TKO.


No way. That's horrible if true.


----------



## Jimbob

Sir Chauvelin, 2:45 Hamilton. 10/1 but don't let that fool you.


----------



## OldBoy

Life savings and Life on Anthony Joshua to win


----------



## Jimbob

Jimbob said:


> Sir Chauvelin, 2:45 Hamilton. 10/1 but don't let that fool you.


Well, it won (not that it was ever in doubt;-)) hope at least a couple of you who've seen this thread stuck a few quid on it. Next time I'm feeling generous I might give you all another highly profitable dead cert.


----------



## 80 to 1

Jimbob said:


> Well, it won (not that it was ever in doubt;-)) hope at least a couple of you who've seen this thread stuck a few quid on it. Next time I'm feeling generous I might give you all another highly profitable dead cert.


Hmm you got anything else for today?


----------



## Jimbob

80 to 1 said:


> Hmm you got anything else for today?


No sorry, that's it for today.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

OldBoy said:


> Life savings and Life on Anthony Joshua to win


With the odds its not even worth betting, if something dramatic were to happen and it was a no contest you'd be fucked :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Barroso KO - 6/4 Best bet of the night I think

Also Barriso/Crolla under 10.5 rounds is evens, thats playing it safe just in case of a headbutt or something


----------



## goeasyefc

Barroso and canelo stoppage double pays about 11/4 . Think I'll have a score on that.


----------



## tam83

goeasyefc said:


> Barroso and canelo stoppage double pays about 11/4 . Think I'll have a score on that.


Yeah I'll get in on that as well I reckon.


----------



## Smudger

I'm not much of a gambler so this might sound retarded, but can I go into the bookies and create a custom bet and get odds on it? I want to put a bet on Khan to get stopped but to be up on the scorecards at the time of the stoppage. Is such a thing possible?


----------



## 80 to 1

Any of you guys reckon the odds will change in any way for the Canelo Khan fight, I'm looking to put a decent amount on Canelo stoppage (right now at 1/2) but wondering if I should I wait it out for better odds or get on it asap


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

80 to 1 said:


> Any of you guys reckon the odds will change in any way for the Canelo Khan fight, I'm looking to put a decent amount on Canelo stoppage (right now at 1/2) but wondering if I should I wait it out for better odds or get on it asap


They haven't changed at all on Paddypower in the last month, i'd be quite surprised if they did it now, I got 4/7 on Canelo stoppage one month ago, and the same again yesterday


----------



## Grant

Smudger said:


> I'm not much of a gambler so this might sound retarded, but can I go into the bookies and create a custom bet and get odds on it? I want to put a bet on Khan to get stopped but to be up on the scorecards at the time of the stoppage. Is such a thing possible?


You can download the SkyBet app into your phone and request a bet with them via Twitter and they'll add it to the 'request a bet' section on the fight.

Not sure whether they'll do your bet though because scores aren't always released. I think that'd only be around even money anyway.


----------



## jonnytightlips

goeasyefc said:


> Barroso and canelo stoppage double pays about 11/4 . Think I'll have a score on that.


Was only thinking in work today about doing that double.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Canelo and Haye by stoppage is almost evens on Paddypower, i've had a cheeky £50 on that

I've got about 10 bets worth £200 all with Canelo stoppage in them, if somehow that doesn't happen i'm going to be absolutely fuming with the ginger cunt


----------



## hellsbells

Alvarez, Barroso and Lemieux all by KO is about 4/1 the triple.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

For people picking Canelo KO on Coral the fight not to go the distance is the same odds as Canelo KO just in case


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Im playing it safe Lemieux/Tapia, Khan/Canelo and Crolla/Barrosa all not go the distance comes to about 2.3/1 (dont know how to work it out properly lol)

Going to load up this allows for injuries cuts or anything, cant wait


----------



## 80 to 1

Gonna put 100 on canelo stoppage at 4/7 on coral then might get creative and do a few doubles with him combined with something else


----------



## Smudger

Grant said:


> You can download the SkyBet app into your phone and request a bet with them via Twitter and they'll add it to the 'request a bet' section on the fight.
> 
> Not sure whether they'll do your bet though because scores aren't always released. I think that'd only be around even money anyway.


Nice one. Was thinking about the scorecards being a ballache but I'm so confident of this outcome I feel like I'll regret at least trying to put some money on it.


----------



## Grant

Smudger said:


> Nice one. Was thinking about the scorecards being a ballache but I'm so confident of this outcome I feel like I'll regret at least trying to put some money on it.


Ask the question buddy.


----------



## Smudger

Grant said:


> Ask the question buddy.


Tweeted bet365 to see if they'll give me odds to save me creating a new account with Sky. Not expecting a reply but we'll see. I'll tweet all the bookies tomorrow if 365 don't reply.


----------



## Them Bones

My bets today...

Anwar by any method. 2/1

Pulev any method. 2/5

Barroso any method. evens

Stevens any method. (almost) 2/1

Gomez-Herrera to go the distance. 3/10

Lemieux by KO. 3/10

Canelo by KO. 4/6

All bets are singles.


----------



## Undefeated chump

Crolla, Del Boy & Khan all to win on points 81/1


----------



## 80 to 1

Lads, I'm assuming crolla stopping that South American bum has fucked a few of our bets before they even had a chance to get going, anyone gonna put any more money on the big one later? Thinking bout putting a bit more on Canelo stoppage @ 4/7


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Just wacked another £50 on Canelo/Inoue stoppages, got a couple of hundred quid on various boxing bets tonight and tomorrow morning, hopefully wake up to some decent winnings

If that ginger cunt lets me down I will be so angry, I just about let him get away with this 155 bullshit, but where my hard earned money is concerned he better not fuck around


----------



## 80 to 1

I'm gonna put some more money on Canelo stoppage either way but I'm not sure whether to put 70 on to get a clean 40 back or go a bit bigger. I haven't got money to burn, so as @Casual HOOOOOK says, this ginger cunt better not let me down


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Never bet what you can't afford man, no matter how confident you are, it ain't worth it, a cut and your struggling through the next few weeks, fuck that


----------



## 80 to 1

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Never bet what you can't afford man, no matter how confident you are, it ain't worth it, a cut and your struggling through the next few weeks, fuck that


I've gotta pay 2k on Monday to get my car sorted out, I've been putting that off for a while, so really I've only got a few hundred to waste for the next month with the rest of the money going on bills and stuff. I've only got 100 on Canelo stoppage atm, I reckon I could get away with another hundred before things start getting tricky finance wise


----------



## 80 to 1

Just seen you can get Canelo stoppage at 8/13 now on paddy power, won't be make much of a difference though unless you go big


----------



## Brickfists

Have a few quid on Canelo points at 7/2. I think Khan will go the distance.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Had Crolla/Barroso & Khan/Canelo not to go the distance & Lemieux/Tapia under 7.5 rounds

£100 got me £280 profit, so glad I didnt put Barroso KO on lol ive learnt to never put a method of victory


----------



## Them Bones

My UFC bets today.

Willie Gates to win @ odds 1.70 (just lost)

Kyoji Horiguchi to to win @ 1.20

Dominic Waters to to win @ 3.10

Reza Madadi to win @ 2.60

Garreth Mclellan to win @ 3.30

Gunnar Nelson to win @ 2.40

Stefan Struve to win @ 1.55

Jon Tuck to win @ 1.75

Rustam Khabilov to win @ 1.60

Germaine De Randamie to win @ 1.40

Karolina Kowalkiewicz to win @ 1.40

Nikita Krylov to win @ 1.60

Alistair Overeem to win @ 1.50

Most bets haven't been matched yet on betfair, so the odds aren't 100% accurate. Some odds will be better some worse.
All bets are singles.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> My bets today...
> 
> Anwar by any method. 2/1 Lost
> 
> Pulev any method. 2/5 Won
> 
> Barroso any method. evens Lost
> 
> Stevens any method. (almost) 2/1 Won
> 
> Gomez-Herrera to go the distance. 3/10 Won
> 
> Lemieux by KO. 3/10 Won
> 
> Canelo by KO. 4/6 Won
> 
> All bets are singles.





Them Bones said:


> My UFC bets today.
> 
> Willie Gates to win @ odds 1.70 Lost
> 
> Kyoji Horiguchi to to win @ 1.20 Won
> 
> Dominic Waters to to win @ 3.10 Lost
> 
> Reza Madadi to win @ 2.60 Won
> 
> Garreth Mclellan to win @ 3.30 Lost
> 
> Gunnar Nelson to win @ 2.40 Won
> 
> Stefan Struve to win @ 1.55 Won
> 
> Jon Tuck to win @ 1.75 Lost
> 
> Rustam Khabilov to win @ 1.60 Won
> 
> Germaine De Randamie to win @ 1.40 Won
> 
> Karolina Kowalkiewicz to win @ 1.40 Won
> 
> Nikita Krylov to win @ 1.60 Won
> 
> Alistair Overeem to win @ 1.50 Won
> 
> Most bets haven't been matched yet on betfair, so the odds aren't 100% accurate. Some odds will be better some worse.
> All bets are singles.


Went off to a slow start both days, but managed to come back strong for a profit both days. Even with a couple of really bad bets. Curtis Stevens kinda saved me yesterday.

Roughly 40£ profit yesterday.. 80£ profit today. Decent weekend's betting, despite some bad calls.


----------



## Them Bones

Boxing bets this weekend.

Catterall by KO (already lost that one)

Selby KO @ odds 1.50
Djeko 8
Haskins on Points 1.90

UFC bets

Carneiro 2.30
Chagas 4.50
Nogueira 3
Lineker 1.60
Trinaldo 1.50
Santos 1.30
Rua 2.60
Cyborg 1.10
Alves 1.20
Maia 1.35
Souza vs Belfort to not go the distance 1.22
Miocic 2.40

Bellator

Santos 3
Reger 4
Piccolotti vs Wood to not go the distance 1.58
Davis 1.55


----------



## Brickfists

Tonight I've done..

A score on Haskins on points at 1/1

A fiver on an mma accy of Lineker, Trinaldo, Anderson, Werdum at 5/1

1 quid on an accy of Haskins points, Lineker, Trinaldo, Anderson, Werdum, Evangelista Santos at 33/1


----------



## Grant

Smudger said:


> Tweeted bet365 to see if they'll give me odds to save me creating a new account with Sky. Not expecting a reply but we'll see. I'll tweet all the bookies tomorrow if 365 don't reply.


Hope nobody gave you odds pal.

Losing that would have been a sickener.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Boxing bets this weekend.
> 
> Catterall by KO (already lost that one)
> 
> Selby KO @ odds 1.50 Lost
> Djeko 8 Lost
> Haskins on Points 1.90 Won
> 
> UFC bets
> 
> Carneiro 2.30 Won
> Chagas 4.50 Lost
> Nogueira 3 Won
> Lineker 1.60 Won
> Trinaldo 1.50 Won
> Santos 1.30 Won
> Rua 2.60 Won
> Cyborg 1.10 Won
> Alves 1.20 Lost
> Maia 1.35 Won
> Souza vs Belfort to not go the distance 1.22 Won
> Miocic 2.40 Won
> 
> Bellator
> 
> Santos 3 Lost
> Reger 4 Lost
> Piccolotti vs Wood to not go the distance 1.58 Won
> Davis 1.55 Won


Went 13-7, for a decent profit of around 130£.


----------



## bruthead

Didn't that Chagas UFC bet get refunded? Usually it does for a draw in MMA?


----------



## Smudger

Grant said:


> Hope nobody gave you odds pal.
> 
> Losing that would have been a sickener.


Haha tell me about it. No one gave me the odds thank God. Was gonna put £100 on it as well. So technically, I'm £100 up on the bookies!


----------



## Them Bones

bruthead said:


> Didn't that Chagas UFC bet get refunded? Usually it does for a draw in MMA?


I don't know man :conf I can't find the bet anywhere in my betfair betting history for some reason, so i don't even know if it has been settled or not yet.

EDIT: Thinking about it.. I guess that probably means that the bet was canceled and the money was returned.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Best bet of the weekend I can see is Parker vs Takam under 10.5 rounds - 4/5

Surely one of them should have stopped the other by round 11


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

A.C.S said:


> Best bet of the weekend I can see is Parker vs Takam under 10.5 rounds - 4/5
> 
> Surely one of them should have stopped the other by round 11


Takam has a really good chin, Parker isn't a huge puncher either. I would probably slightly edge for a KO, but nah, not worth those odds at all imo


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Takam has a really good chin, Parker isn't a huge puncher either. I would probably slightly edge for a KO, but nah, not worth those odds at all imo


This is for it to end any way inside that, if Parker cant take out Takam then Parker might get taken out himself

I understand Takam has a granite chin but getting into the late rounds I think someone is getting stopped, I can also see a mid round stoppage for Parker


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

For anyone doing any bets you might aswell add Kudryashov vs Dos Santos not to go the distance at 2/9

Kudryashov has 18 wins 18 kos
Dos santos has 30 wins 27 kos
Its a 10 rounder it isnt going the distance

Or Kudryashov KO at 3/10, Bellew stopped this guy Kudryashov should be able to blow him out of there


----------



## Them Bones

My boxing bets this weekend.

Takam to win @ odds 4.00
Lebedev by KO @ 1.80
Haye by KO @ 1.15
Charlo-Trout to go the distance @ 1.70
Lara-Martirosyan to go the distance @ 1.36

The odds on a couple of those are just estimations as they haven't been fully matched yet on betfair.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Another one Bivol vs Velera to not go the distance at 4/9. Its a 12 rounder

Bivol is 6(6)-0-0
Valera is 13(12)-0-0


----------



## 80 to 1

Had an awful weekend so far, relying on the following bets just to get half my money back

Jermell charlo decision 4/6
Jermalll charlo decision 5/4
Erislandy Lara decision 8/15
Haye vs bum under 3.5 rounds 4/7
Lebedev ko/tko 4/5

All are singles


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> My boxing bets this weekend.
> 
> Takam to win @ odds 4.00
> Lebedev by KO @ 1.80
> Haye by KO @ 1.15
> Charlo-Trout to go the distance @ 1.70
> Lara-Martirosyan to go the distance @ 1.36
> 
> The odds on a couple of those are just estimations as they haven't been fully matched yet on betfair.


Went in on Haye to win by KO in the first 4 rounds as well.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

80 to 1 said:


> Had an awful weekend so far, relying on the following bets just to get half my money back
> 
> Jermell charlo decision 4/6
> Jermalll charlo decision 5/4
> Erislandy Lara decision 8/15
> Haye vs bum under 3.5 rounds 4/7
> Lebedev ko/tko 4/5
> 
> All are singles


Bad weekend for me too clawed some back with Lebedev KO and Haye 1-3

Tbh I might go for Jermall KO, Jermall is huge should be at MW and Trout doesnt have the best chin, Jermall might take him out


----------



## 80 to 1

A.C.S said:


> Bad weekend for me too clawed some back with Lebedev KO and Haye 1-3
> 
> Tbh I might go for Jermall KO, Jermall is huge should be at MW and Trout doesnt have the best chin, Jermall might take him out


Trout is one of those fighters who can be put down but very hard to stop, it would be a big statement if jermall stopped him imo. Might put on a few more bets for later to try and regain some of the lost money.

I'm liking jermell decision at 8/11, the guys featherfisted but a good enough boxer to win comfortably


----------



## 80 to 1

just put some money on both charlos to win via decision, if it comes in as well as my other boxing bets i would of recouped all of my lost money this weekend


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

80 to 1 said:


> Trout is one of those fighters who can be put down but very hard to stop, it would be a big statement if jermall stopped him imo. Might put on a few more bets for later to try and regain some of the lost money.
> 
> I'm liking jermell decision at 8/11, the guys featherfisted but a good enough boxer to win comfortably


Yeah Jermell should definitely win by decision, Trout is hard to stop but Jermall is relentless when he has someone hurt

I just think the size difference will be too much


----------



## tawetrent

6/1 for Trout to win on the exchange is too good to resist.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

80 to 1 said:


> just put some money on both charlos to win via decision, if it comes in as well as my other boxing bets i would of recouped all of my lost money this weekend


Gutted, the feather fisted one got the stoppage, bad night of betting for me had Jermall KO


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> My boxing bets this weekend.
> 
> Takam to win @ odds 4.00 Lost
> Lebedev by KO @ 1.80 Won
> Haye by KO @ 1.15 Won
> Charlo-Trout to go the distance @ 1.70 Won
> Lara-Martirosyan to go the distance @ 1.36 Won
> 
> The odds on a couple of those are just estimations as they haven't been fully matched yet on betfair.


Decent weekend, going 4-1 and making around a 80£ profit.


----------



## 80 to 1

A.C.S said:


> Gutted, the feather fisted one got the stoppage, bad night of betting for me had Jermall KO


Bad weekend for me too, was fuming that jermell stopped him as that was the one result I was most sure of. Luckily my bets for the other charlo and Lara both to win on points came in, then I put a decent amount on England over 1.5 goals earlier to scrape back most of my losses. Still a bad weekend though


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

80 to 1 said:


> Bad weekend for me too, was fuming that jermell stopped him as that was the one result I was most sure of. Luckily my bets for the other charlo and Lara both to win on points came in, then I put a decent amount on England over 1.5 goals earlier to scrape back most of my losses. Still a bad weekend though


Lara decision was the safest bet of the night I dont know why I didnt do it, im relying on Makabu KO to win me my money back


----------



## Them Bones

Ruenroeng to win @ odds 1.44


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Ruenroeng
Amar
Vitu
Burns
Nurse
Makabu
Yates
10 returns 175

Makubu stoppage 
19 returns 40

Ruenroeng points 
22 returns 42


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Im just loading up on Makabu/Bellew not to go the distance at 4/5 its too good to be true to even risk Makabu KO

Realistically Makabu KO should be like 1/2 I think we have got lucky here, the only way Bellew can win is to land a homerun


----------



## 80 to 1

Just going for makubu stoppage at 6/5, gonna keep it simple and just go big on the one result I'm most sure of, like Canelo Khan the other week


----------



## SpursBen316

Staying well clear of Bellew just cant make my mind up he will either get ko or win on points. I have had £20 on Thurman and Groves to win 2/1


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> Staying well clear of Bellew just cant make my mind up he will either get ko or win on points. I have had £20 on Thurman and Groves to win 2/1


Bellew is not winning on points, if he wins its from landing a homerun


----------



## SpursBen316

Bookers disagree with you. We will see


----------



## jonnytightlips

Griezeman to score and Atletico to win 1-0 is 28/1 with Paddy Power. Decent bet that. Was looking for Griezeman anytime and Atletico to win but can't find it.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Just found it there actually and its 4/1. Worth a score that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> Bookers disagree with you. We will see


They messed up big time with these odds, theyve been messing up with fights recently

Had Khan not that wide to win, had Barroso favourite and good odds to not go the distance, Makabu destroys Bellew


----------



## tawetrent

I don't think the odds are that favourable, I hoping for Rigo - Donaire license-to-print money kinda shit. 

Will be on the fight not to go the distance hype though. Makes it an easier watch too. Nothing worse than hoping a Brit loses so you can win a bet.


----------



## datguyrich

I can't be the only one who's had an eye on Conor Benn's opponent at 16/1?

He looks up for it and I haven't been that impressed w/ Benn


----------



## JohnH

datguyrich said:


> *I can't be the only one who's had an eye on Conor Benn's opponent at 16/1?*
> 
> He looks up for it and I haven't been that impressed w/ Benn


You're not the first person I've heard say that today.

Ilunga Makabu To Win in Round 8 is 12/1 with Paddy Power.


----------



## 80 to 1

jonnytightlips said:


> Griezeman to score and Atletico to win 1-0 is 28/1 with Paddy Power. Decent bet that. Was looking for Griezeman anytime and Atletico to win but can't find it.


Griezmann and atleti have won me a lot of money over the last couple of years, very reliable team to bet on especially in la liga. Tipped atletico to win the champions league early in the season too, wish I put money on it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

tawetrent said:


> I don't think the odds are that favourable, I hoping for Rigo - Donaire license-to-print money kinda shit.
> 
> Will be on the fight not to go the distance hype though. Makes it an easier watch too. Nothing worse than hoping a Brit loses so you can win a bet.


Not to go the distance 4/5 is printing money though

100 to return 80 free money, the Rigo odds was just the bookies messing up big time, same as Hopkins vs Cloud


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

A.C.S said:


> Not to go the distance 4/5 is printing money though
> 
> 100 to return 80 free money, the Rigo odds was just the bookies messing up big time, same as Hopkins vs Cloud


There's a very reasonable chance it goes the distance, calling it printing money is ridiculous


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

On the last page alone you goofed on 2 fights to not go the distance

Fuck out of here with this printing money bullshit


----------



## Them Bones

Today's boxing bets.

McCarthy to win @ odds 1.61
Benn KO @ 1.38
Nurse PTS @ 1.67
Burns-Di Rocco to go the distance @ 1.40
Mosley to win @ 3.00


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> There's a very reasonable chance it goes the distance, calling it printing money is ridiculous





Casual HOOOOOK said:


> On the last page alone you goofed on 2 fights to not go the distance
> 
> Fuck out of here with this printing money bullshit


I never seen Bivol and that guy fight before and I knew the Parker one was risky

Bellew is absolute dogshit this is printing money, if you miss out making money on a bum getting KO'd thats on you


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

A.C.S said:


> I never seen Bivol and that guy fight before and I knew the Parker one was risky
> 
> Bellew is absolure dogshit this is printing money, if you miss out making money on a bum getting KO'd thats on you


I've got money on Makabu KO, it's just you pretending like you're some master gambler


----------



## tawetrent

I've gone for Bellew/Makabu not to go the distance, Nurse points & Burns points.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> I've got money on Makabu KO, it's just you pretending like you're some master gambler


How am i pretending im a master gambler, im just giving people the heads up if they want to bet

You seem abit angry mate, missus on her period?


----------



## Gary Barlow

A.C.S said:


> How am i pretending im a master gambler, im just giving people the heads up if they want to bet
> 
> You seem abit angry mate, missus on her period?


He always angry don't worry about it.


----------



## JamieC

SpursBen316 said:


> Staying well clear of Bellew just cant make my mind up he will either get ko or win on points. I have had £20 on Thurman and Groves to win 2/1


As in Makabu get the KO or win on points?


----------



## SpursBen316

Bellew to win on points. Or Makabu win ko. Just seen the weigh in Bellew looks in good nick Makabu looks small but a decent unit. 

Just won £60 on Hull might put a tenner on a round 6 for both fighters fiver a piece

odds below if anyone interested



Tony Bellew Round 1 66/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 1 33/1

Tony Bellew Round 2 50/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 2 25/1

Tony Bellew Round 3 50/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 3 22/1

Tony Bellew Round 4 40/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 4 20/1

Tony Bellew Round 5 40/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 5 16/1

Tony Bellew Round 6 40/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 6 16/1

Tony Bellew Round 7 40/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 7 14/1

Tony Bellew Round 8 40/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 8 14/1

Tony Bellew Round 9 40/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 9 14/1

Tony Bellew Round 10 40/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 10 16/1

Tony Bellew Round 11 40/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 11 20/1

Tony Bellew Round 12 50/1

Ilunga Makabu Round 12 25/1

Tony Bellew On Points 2/1

Ilunga Makabu On Points 4/1

Matchroom Fave draw 25/1


----------



## Them Bones

I need Mosley to win and especially Burns-Di Rocco to go the distance, or else it's gonna be a bad day.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> I need Mosley to win and especially Burns-Di Rocco to go the distance, or else it's gonna be a bad day.


atsch
I'm having a disastrous betting day today. And now i got to rely on old ass Mosley to make it a bad day instead of a fucking horrible day. Fuck!


----------



## tawetrent

Tonights card was tricky to bet on other than picking winners, in which there as no value to be had


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bets.
> 
> McCarthy to win @ odds 1.61 Won
> Benn KO @ 1.38 Lost
> Nurse PTS @ 1.67 Lost
> Burns-Di Rocco to go the distance @ 1.40 Lost
> Mosley to win @ 3.00 Lost


Went 1-4.. a really bad day. Ended up losing around 180£ or so.


----------



## SpursBen316

Bellew odds are getting shorter. Now 5/4. If Mak goes to evens I will put £20 on him


----------



## Dinamita85

I've had 45 quid down on makubu so far.. From ko between 1-6 to just ko win


----------



## Them Bones

Today's boxing bets. Hopefully they won't be as shit as yesterday's.

Price-Pejsar to go the distance @ odds 4.20
Farrell to win (or draw) @ 1.48
Dodd on points @ 1.65
Stephen Smith by KO @ 1.50
Makabu @ 1.78


----------



## 80 to 1

100 on makabu ko/tko/dq 6/5
50 on makabu win 8/11
50 on fight not to go the distance 4/5


----------



## adamcanavan

I know it's very unlikely but I've had a quid on Callum Smith points at 8/1. Smith has never looked exceptional to me when he doesn't get his opponent out of there early, he could drag it out to a points win.

Just to say, real prediction is Smith early


----------



## bruthead

Makabu 4/5 now, was 4/7 best price for quite a bit.


----------



## Elyblueaj

Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bets. Hopefully they won't be as shit as yesterday's.
> 
> Price-Pejsar to go the distance @ odds 4.20
> Farrell to win (or draw) @ 1.48
> Dodd on points @ 1.65
> Stephen Smith by KO @ 1.50
> Makabu @ 1.78


Has price ever beat anyone on points?


----------



## Them Bones

Elyblueaj said:


> Has price ever beat anyone on points?


I thought he would be even more timid or gun shy than he had been in his latest fights given what happened last time out. And i thought his opponent would be a little less ambitious, like he was against Rudenko, where he seemed happy to just go the distance while losing every round.

What can i say.. another bad bet :conf It won't be the last time either.


----------



## Elyblueaj

Them Bones said:


> I thought he would be even more timid or gun shy than he had been in his latest fights given what happened last time out. And i thought his opponent would be a little less ambitious, like he was against Rudenko, where he seemed happy to just go the distance while losing every round.
> 
> What can i say.. another bad bet :conf It won't be the last time either.


I wasn't having a dig mate incase you thought that, just couldn't be arsed checking boxrec


----------



## Them Bones

Elyblueaj said:


> I wasn't having a dig mate incase you thought that, just couldn't be arsed checking boxrec


Didn't really think you were at all mate :good I thought you were wondering about the logic behind my thinking. My bad mate.

Price has won 3 decisions, 1 of them just a few fights ago against a journeyman.

It was a bad bet though. But in my defense i made some worse bets just yesterday :sad5


----------



## Them Bones

I've gone in much bigger on Makabu than i intended, but the gawd damn odds just keep rising... almost at evens now.


----------



## 80 to 1

Maybe it's just because I've gone big but I've got a horrible feeling about this


----------



## 80 to 1

You fucking CUUUUUNTS. Always overhyping these fuckimg African bums and now I've just lost my money


----------



## hellsbells

Well that's fucked me.


----------



## 80 to 1

Said it in another thread, these overhyped foreign fighters come over here time and time again and get battered but I still for the hype every time. That's really fucked me over


----------



## Gary Barlow

80 to 1 said:


> Said it in another thread, these overhyped foreign fighters come over here time and time again and get battered but I still for the hype every time. That's really fucked me over


Don't donate to Africa anymore, get your own back on them


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bets. Hopefully they won't be as shit as yesterday's.
> 
> Price-Pejsar to go the distance @ odds 4.20 Lost
> Farrell to win (or draw) @ 1.48 Won
> Dodd on points @ 1.65 Won
> Stephen Smith by KO @ 1.50 Won
> Makabu @ 1.78 Lost


Went 3-2 but ended up with a loss as a result of Bellew-Makabu, but not as big of a loss as yesterday. I think i lost around 70£.

Horrible weekend of betting though.. lost around 250£, but i still have quite a bit left from profit in previous weeks, all of which is going on the UFC fights tonight.
Confidence is shattered though :lol:


----------



## 80 to 1

Them Bones said:


> Went 3-2 but ended up with a loss as a result of Bellew-Makabu, but not as big of a loss as yesterday. I think i lost around 70£.
> 
> Horrible weekend of betting though.. lost around 250£, but i still have quite a bit left from profit in previous weeks, all of which is going on the UFC fights tonight.
> Confidence is shattered though :lol:


You seem to do alright with your ufc picks. Post em on here later I might have to copy a few to get some money back


----------



## Them Bones

UFC bets.

Milstead @ odds 1.40
Sterling 1.32
Koch 2.40
Collier 2.00
Trujillo-Rinaldi to not go the distance 1.35
Eye 2.25 (such a tough call this one)
Burkman 3.60
Masvidal 2.00
Miranda 1.70
Story 1.90
Stephens 2.50
Garbrandt 2.50


----------



## 80 to 1

80 to 1 said:


> 100 on makabu ko/tko/dq 6/5
> 50 on makabu win 8/11
> 50 on fight not to go the distance 4/5


Haha what a cunt :rofl


----------



## 80 to 1

80 to 1 said:


> Maybe it's just because I've gone big but I've got a horrible feeling about this


:-(


----------



## Them Bones

80 to 1 said:


> You seem to do alright with your ufc picks. Post em on here later I might have to copy a few to get some money back


I've had a lot of success lately with my UFC bets. BUT i genuinely don't really know shit about MMA, i'd say that i know a hell of a lot more about boxing (which i'm sure is hard to believe by the past two days betting :lol: :-( atsch ). But i do my homework and watch quite a bit of footage of each fighter before betting on ANY MMA fight.

You're more than welcome to copy my bets mate, but just be warned that i'm a casual MMA fan, and you could easily find many more qualified people's predictions online than mine.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> UFC bets.
> 
> Milstead @ odds 1.40
> Sterling 1.32
> Koch 2.40
> Collier 2.00
> Trujillo-Rinaldi to not go the distance 1.35
> Eye 2.25 (such a tough call this one)
> Burkman 3.60
> Masvidal 2.00
> Miranda 1.70
> Story 1.90
> Stephens 2.50
> Garbrandt 2.50


Just one quick edit... the Trujillo-Rinaldi fight is around 1.50 to not go the distance, not 1.35.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> There's a very reasonable chance it goes the distance, calling it printing money is ridiculous


Master Gambler reportiny for dury ,told you printing money, you lost your bet :rofl


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

A.C.S said:


> Master Gambler reportiny for dury ,told you printing money, you lost your bet :rofl


lol

I said I expected a KO, you're taking me making 1 comment fair to bad, stop giving me notifications you annoying little cunt


----------



## 80 to 1

Them Bones said:


> I've had a lot of success lately with my UFC bets. BUT i genuinely don't really know shit about MMA, i'd say that i know a hell of a lot more about boxing (which i'm sure is hard to believe by the past two days betting :lol: :-( atsch ). But i do my homework and watch quite a bit of footage of each fighter before betting on ANY MMA fight.
> 
> You're more than welcome to copy my bets mate, but just be warned that i'm a casual MMA fan, and you could easily find many more qualified people's predictions online than mine.


Can't lie mate I've copied a lot of them over the last few weeks and you've won me a good amount of money so far :lol:


----------



## Them Bones

80 to 1 said:


> Can't lie mate I've copied a lot of them over the last few weeks and you've won me a good amount of money so far :lol:


:lol: :cheers


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> lol
> 
> I said I expected a KO, you're taking me making 1 comment fair to bad, stop giving me notifications you annoying little cunt


Next time you want to make money let me know, I print money

Next week Salido-Vargas under 10.5 rounds, dont say I didnt give you a heads up


----------



## DomB

Y'all DKSAB....










Look at the R.O.I baby


----------



## Them Bones

DomB said:


> Y'all DKSAB....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the R.O.I baby


Wow.. that's brilliant. Well done man :good


----------



## DomB

Them Bones said:


> Brilliant. Well done :good


Ha ha ta. Tbh I'm more relieved than anything, I very nearly got sucked into having a proper bet on the Makabu ko...was reading all the hype on here, saw Jamie C was very sweet on him (usually a good judge) so I watched the mchunu fight and thought yeah, Tony is in big trouble.

Was close to going balls deep but remembered the reason I'd stopped betting on boxing was it was ruining my enjoyment of fights so left it alone and just chucked me spare change on a few daft doubles


----------



## Trippy

£60 dropped on Makabu here. Ah well, that's the way the cookie crumbles. 

Can't begrudge Bellew that win. I didn't think he had it in him.


----------



## tawetrent

tawetrent said:


> I've gone for Bellew/Makabu not to go the distance, Nurse points & Burns points.


Master gambler.

Went big on not to go the distance and and put a speculative bet on the treble. If I could've been arsed I'd have backed em in-play as it was clear which direction those fights were gonna take. I didn't think Bellew would win, he's got a wire loose that cunt. Commented early in the week his best chance was to do a Froch and get at him, he actually had the balls to pull it off so fair play, he deserves the pay cheques coming his way.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> UFC bets.
> 
> Milstead @ odds 1.40 Won
> Sterling 1.32 Lost
> Koch 2.40 Won
> Collier 2.00 Won
> Trujillo-Rinaldi to not go the distance 1.35 Lost
> Eye 2.25 (such a tough call this one) Lost
> Burkman 3.60 Lost
> Masvidal 2.00 Lost
> Miranda 1.70 Lost
> Story 1.90 Won
> Stephens 2.50 Won
> Garbrandt 2.50 Won


Went 6-6.
I ended up losing a bit on my UFC bets. Not sure how much, but not too much. A couple of my winning bets were only partially matched on betfair, if not for that i think i would probably have broke even or had a small profit on the UFC bets as a few underdogs came through.

A couple of bets were just really bad, like Miranda and especially Jessica Eye. What the fuck was she doing? :-(

Horrible weekend all in all. Ended up losing around 300£, probably a bit under that.. which was the majority of what i had in my account :conf

Did you get on the UFC bets @80 to 1 ? If so, did you end up with a small profit or small loss mate?


----------



## 80 to 1

Them Bones said:


> Went 6-6.
> I ended up losing a bit on my UFC bets. Not sure how much, but not too much. A couple of my winning bets were only partially matched on betfair, if not for that i think i would probably have broke even or had a small profit on the UFC bets as a few underdogs came through.
> 
> A couple of bets were just really bad, like Miranda and especially Jessica Eye. What the fuck was she doing? :-(
> 
> Horrible weekend all in all. Ended up losing around 300£, probably a bit under that.. which was the majority of what i had in my account :conf
> 
> Did you get on the UFC bets @80 to 1 ? If so, did you end up with a small profit or small loss mate?


Yeah I got on all of them mate except the first two, started pretty well but then we had about 5 losers in a row I think? :lol: Luckily I put on a few in play bets on random football games as well as the last couple of ufc fights coming in, I ended up with about 30 quid profit. Still a fair bit down all together though


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Beterbiev fight to go under 8.5 rounds 8/13 and Vargas-Salido to not go the distance 8/11


----------



## Them Bones

Boxing bets

Guerfi to win @ odds 3.50 (got the draw covered too)
Liam Smith KO 1.30
Tete KO 1.33

If betfair put up a method of victory market for Vargas-Salido i will take Vargas by KO, but so far no luck with that.


----------



## Them Bones

Tonight's UFC bets.

Polo Reyes to win @ odds 1.90
Mutapcic 1.75
Wilson 1.50
Caceres 2.60 (he's taking the fight on short notice though)
Strickland-Breese to go the distance 1.57
Penne 1.91
Dariush 1.67
Guida 3.00
Poirier-Green to NOT go the distance 2.37
Lombard 1.30
Lamas 3.50
Cruz to win on PTS 1.60
Rockhold by stoppage (submission OR KO) 1.27


----------



## Marlow

Them Bones said:


> Boxing bets
> 
> Guerfi to win @ odds 3.50 (got the draw covered too)
> Liam Smith KO 1.30
> Tete KO 1.33
> 
> If betfair put up a method of victory market for Vargas-Salido i will take Vargas by KO, but so far no luck with that.


Well played, good picks.

Ended up having a Smith/Tete KO double cos of your post so cheers. Even though he was odds on I didn't expect the Tete odds to be that good.


----------



## Them Bones

Marlow said:


> Well played, good picks.
> 
> Ended up having a Smith/Tete KO double cos of your post so cheers. Even though he was odds on I didn't expect the Tete odds to be that good.


Cheers mate.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Beterbiev in 1-6 is like 5/4, i know he will want to go some rounds because he had a injury but his opponent is terrible and is moving up in weight


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Boxing bets
> 
> Guerfi to win @ odds 3.50 (got the draw covered too) Won
> Liam Smith KO 1.30 Won
> Tete KO 1.33 Won
> 
> If betfair put up a method of victory market for Vargas-Salido i will take Vargas by KO, but so far no luck with that.





Them Bones said:


> Tonight's UFC bets.
> 
> Polo Reyes to win @ odds 1.90 Won
> Mutapcic 1.75 Draw
> Wilson 1.50 Lost
> Caceres 2.60 Won (he's taking the fight on short notice though)
> Strickland-Breese to go the distance 1.57 Won
> Penne 1.91 Lost
> Dariush 1.67 Won
> Guida 3.00 Lost
> Poirier-Green to NOT go the distance 2.37 Won
> Lombard 1.30 Lost
> Lamas 3.50 Lost
> Cruz to win on PTS 1.60 Won
> Rockhold by stoppage (submission OR KO) 1.27 Lost


Went 3-0 with the boxing bets for a profit of around 80£.
And went 6-6-1 on the UFC bets (got my money back for the draw). Lost around 50£ on the UFC bets.
30£ profit for the weekend. Not great but a hell of a lot better than last week.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Provodnikov KO - 5/4


----------



## Scotty

A.C.S said:


> Provodnikov KO - 5/4


I like that price. Both guys can bang but Ruslan has showed an iron chin. Molina is slower and does not throw as much too.


----------



## Them Bones

Today's boxing bet.

Enzo Mac to NOT win by KO @ odds around 1.50


Enzo can certainly punch a bit, but Kucher took Makabu's bombs for 12 rounds with seemingly no real issues. I'm not saying Makabu didn't hurt him at any point in that fight, but if he did Kucher always was able to keep his composure and hid it really well. At no point in that fight did it look like Kucher was in any real trouble.

I think this is a fight that Enzo could win, but while i'm always prepared to be wrong i just don't see him stopping Kucher at all here.

I think there is also good value on Maccarinelli by decision @ odds of 6/1. His chin is of course always a worry but those odds look pretty good imo.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bet.
> 
> Enzo Mac to NOT win by KO @ odds around 1.50
> 
> Enzo can certainly punch a bit, but Kucher took Makabu's bombs for 12 rounds with seemingly no real issues. I'm not saying Makabu didn't hurt him at any point in that fight, but if he did Kucher always was able to keep his composure and hid it really well. At no point in that fight did it look like Kucher was in any real trouble.
> 
> I think this is a fight that Enzo could win, but while i'm always prepared to be wrong i just don't see him stopping Kucher at all here.
> 
> I think there is also good value on Maccarinelli by decision @ odds of 6/1. His chin is of course always a worry but those odds look pretty good imo.


EDIT: I meant 5/1 on Maccarinelli by decision, not 6/1.


----------



## Them Bones

Today's boxing bets.

Zou Shiming to win by KO @ odds 1.25
Zou can't punch for shit, but he is levels and levels above his opponent. His Hungarian opponent has only been pro for a year, has two losses, and is the much smaller guy in this match up. Shiming will also want to impress in his US debut.

Andrade to win by KO @ 3.00
Willie Nelson deserves his opportunity to step up after his upset win over Harrison. Unfortunately for him he is pretty average all around, and not to mention chinny. The KO isn't a certainty at all but i like the odds. Andrade isn't that big of a puncher, but i think he should get rid of a guy like Nelson inside 12.

Verdejo by KO @ 1.40
Some haven't been too impressed by some of Verdejo's last few performances but he shouldn't have too many issues against Martinez tonight. Apart from a bit of power, Martinez doesn't have much to trouble Verdejo. He's the smaller guy, and looks very slow. He'll give it a go but will most likely be completely outclassed in pretty much every department. I'm more confident in this pick than the above two.

Provodnikov by KO @ 2.00
This one won't be a boxing match. Tough as Molina is (excluding the DeMarco fight when he was caught cold), he won't go the distance in this kind of fight imo, but it will be fun while it lasts.

Lomachenko by decision @ 2.30
Rocky's toughness is pretty proven and Loma, incredibly good as he is, isn't a big puncher. I'd give Rocky virtually no chance of winning the fight, but i think he has a decent chance of going the distance.


----------



## Elyblueaj

Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bets.
> 
> Zou Shiming to win by KO @ odds 1.25
> Zou can't punch for shit, but he is levels and levels above his opponent. His Hungarian opponent has only been pro for a year, has two losses, and is the much smaller guy in this match up. Shiming will also want to impress in his US debut.
> 
> Andrade to win by KO @ 3.00
> Willie Nelson deserves his opportunity to step up after his upset win over Harrison. Unfortunately for him he is pretty average all around, and not to mention chinny. The KO isn't a certainty at all but i like the odds. Andrade isn't that big of a puncher, but i think he should get rid of a guy like Nelson inside 12.
> 
> Verdejo by KO @ 1.40
> Some haven't been too impressed by some of Verdejo's last few performances but he shouldn't have too many issues against Martinez tonight. Apart from a bit of power, Martinez doesn't have much to trouble Verdejo. He's the smaller guy, and looks very slow. He'll give it a go but will most likely be completely outclassed in pretty much every department. I'm more confident in this pick than the above two.
> 
> Provodnikov by KO @ 2.00
> This one won't be a boxing match. Tough as Molina is (excluding the DeMarco fight when he was caught cold), he won't go the distance in this kind of fight imo, but it will be fun while it lasts.
> 
> Lomachenko by decision @ 2.30
> Rocky's toughness is pretty proven and Loma, incredibly good as he is, isn't a big puncher. I'd give Rocky virtually no chance of winning the fight, but i think he has a decent chance of going the distance.


I've done Loma, Andrade and Provo on points


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bet.
> 
> Enzo Mac to NOT win by KO @ odds around 1.50 Won
> 
> Enzo can certainly punch a bit, but Kucher took Makabu's bombs for 12 rounds with seemingly no real issues. I'm not saying Makabu didn't hurt him at any point in that fight, but if he did Kucher always was able to keep his composure and hid it really well. At no point in that fight did it look like Kucher was in any real trouble.
> 
> I think this is a fight that Enzo could win, but while i'm always prepared to be wrong i just don't see him stopping Kucher at all here.
> 
> I think there is also good value on Maccarinelli by decision @ odds of 6/1. His chin is of course always a worry but those odds look pretty good imo.





Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bets.
> 
> Zou Shiming to win by KO @ odds 1.25 Lost
> Zou can't punch for shit, but he is levels and levels above his opponent. His Hungarian opponent has only been pro for a year, has two losses, and is the much smaller guy in this match up. Shiming will also want to impress in his US debut.
> 
> Andrade to win by KO @ 3.00 Won
> Willie Nelson deserves his opportunity to step up after his upset win over Harrison. Unfortunately for him he is pretty average all around, and not to mention chinny. The KO isn't a certainty at all but i like the odds. Andrade isn't that big of a puncher, but i think he should get rid of a guy like Nelson inside 12.
> 
> Verdejo by KO @ 1.40 Won
> Some haven't been too impressed by some of Verdejo's last few performances but he shouldn't have too many issues against Martinez tonight. Apart from a bit of power, Martinez doesn't have much to trouble Verdejo. He's the smaller guy, and looks very slow. He'll give it a go but will most likely be completely outclassed in pretty much every department. I'm more confident in this pick than the above two.
> 
> Provodnikov by KO @ 2.00 Lost
> This one won't be a boxing match. Tough as Molina is (excluding the DeMarco fight when he was caught cold), he won't go the distance in this kind of fight imo, but it will be fun while it lasts.
> 
> Lomachenko by decision @ 2.30 Lost
> Rocky's toughness is pretty proven and Loma, incredibly good as he is, isn't a big puncher. I'd give Rocky virtually no chance of winning the fight, but i think he has a decent chance of going the distance.


Went 3-3 this weekend for a loss of around 25£.

"Loma isn't a big puncher" :think
Fucking hell, he's incredible!

I was a bit surprised with Molina's tactics, but much more surprised that he pulled it off. I would have said that Molina was at least as limited boxing wise as Ruslan before the fight, probably even more so. Ruslan looked done to me.

And fuck that Hungarian guy.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

I cant do these straight up prediction bets anymore I have to do 'novelty belts' e.g Beterbiev in 1-6 (his opponent was shit), Lemieux vs Tapia in 8, these one sided mismatches are the best

Provo was so shit tonight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Them Bones said:


> Went 3-3 this weekend for a loss of around 25£.
> 
> "Loma isn't a big puncher" :think
> Fucking hell, he's incredible!
> 
> I was a bit surprised with Molina's tactics, but much more surprised that he pulled it off. I would have said that Molina was at least as limited boxing wise as Ruslan before the fight, probably even more so. Ruslan looked done to me.
> 
> And fuck that Hungarian guy.


Andrade was the bet of the night cant believe I missed it


----------



## Them Bones

A.C.S said:


> Andrade was the bet of the night cant believe I missed it


It was very late and i was starting to get a bit nervous about that bet, but i always felt during the fight that he could get the stoppage if he really went for it. Nelson did well to last as long as he did.
Andrade is very, very good!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Them Bones said:


> It was very late and i was starting to get a bit nervous about that bet, but i always felt during the fight that he could get the stoppage if he really went for it. Nelson did well to last as long as he did.
> Andrade is very, very good!


Yeah im suprised Nelson hung in there so long, on paper I always thought Andrade would get the stoppage didnt think it would be the last round though


----------



## Them Bones

Boxing bet.

Rau'shee Warren to win @ odds 1.75


----------



## Them Bones

Some UFC bets...

Bagautdinov to win @ odds 1.40
Theodorou 1.45
Soto 1.90
McCrory 1.55
Cutaleba 3.00
Wonderboy Thompson 2.00

I'll probably post a few other UFC picks later.


----------



## Hagler

Them Bones said:


> Some UFC bets...
> 
> Bagautdinov to win @ odds 1.40
> Theodorou 1.45
> Soto 1.90
> McCrory 1.55
> Cutaleba 3.00
> Wonderboy Thompson 2.00
> 
> I'll probably post a few other UFC picks later.


This an accumulator mate??


----------



## Them Bones

Hagler said:


> This an accumulator mate??


No mate.. all singles.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Some UFC bets...
> 
> Bagautdinov to win @ odds 1.40
> Theodorou 1.45
> Soto 1.90
> McCrory 1.55
> Cutaleba 3.00
> Wonderboy Thompson 2.00
> 
> I'll probably post a few other UFC picks later.


Saggo 1.90
Letourneau 1.66
Aubin-Mercier 1.25
Bosse 1.80
Cerrone 1.67


----------



## goeasyefc

Anyone else think Murray beats groves ?


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Boxing bet.
> 
> Rau'shee Warren to win @ odds 1.75 Won





Them Bones said:


> Some UFC bets...
> 
> Bagautdinov to win @ odds 1.40 Won
> Theodorou 1.45Won
> Soto 1.90 Won
> McCrory 1.55 Lost
> Cutaleba 3.00 Lost
> Wonderboy Thompson 2.00 Won
> 
> I'll probably post a few other UFC picks later.





Them Bones said:


> Saggo 1.90 Won
> Letourneau 1.66 Lost
> Aubin-Mercier 1.25 Won
> Bosse 1.80 Won
> Cerrone 1.67 Won


Went 1-0 in boxing and 8-3 in MMA bets. Good day.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Havent seen Eubank Jr's opponent before but people are saying Eubank should take him out early

Eubank fight under 7.5 rounds
Joshua fight under 5.5 rounds 
0.91/1

Think they are safe bets


----------



## Scotty

Kerry Hope is tempting @9-1. Not impressed with that Singh jab and his stamina is unknown if those goes past the 6th.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Scotty said:


> Kerry Hope is tempting @9-1. Not impressed with that Singh jab and his stamina is unknown if those goes past the 6th.


Possible, and no harm chucking a couple of quid on it at that price, but Hope is proper feather fisted, and Singh ain't losing a decision in India


----------



## Scotty

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Possible, and no harm chucking a couple of quid on it at that price, but Hope is proper feather fisted, and Singh ain't losing a decision in India


I am sure the Indian officiating will be Stellar!


----------



## Scotty

Paddys got Arreola 12-1 against Wilder. I was expecting him to be more @6-1.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Scotty said:


> Paddys got Arreola 12-1 against Wilder. I was expecting him to be more @6-1.


They have Wilder in 1-6 at 4/11, im not sure Wilder gets him out of there in 6,I want to see the odds when they put the fight to go over 3 or 4 rounds


----------



## Scotty

A.C.S said:


> They have Wilder in 1-6 at 4/11, im not sure Wilder gets him out of there in 6,I want to see the odds when they put the fight to go over 3 or 4 rounds


I want to see how fat Chris is. His only chance is in the early rounds. Just a case if he gases after 3 or after 6!


----------



## Them Bones

Just a couple of bets for the ongoing UFC card tonight...

Joubin to win @ odds 1.75

Nelson @ 1.80

I'll post my bet for the main event in a while.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Just a couple of bets for the ongoing UFC card tonight...
> 
> Joubin to win @ odds 1.75
> 
> Nelson @ 1.80
> 
> I'll post my bet for the main event in a while.


Went 1-1 in the first two fights.

Going with Dos Anjos @ 1.35


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Went 1-1 in the first two fights.
> 
> Going with Dos Anjos @ 1.35


1-2 Fuck.


----------



## Them Bones

Tonights UFC bets..

Jingliang vs Zafir to NOT got the distance @ odds 1.50
Matthews 1.75
Smith vs Ferreira to go the distance 3.50
Hendricks 2.00
Moraga vs Nicolau to go the distance 1.58
Maynard 1.65
Silva 1.80
Tavares 3.00

I'll post the rest of the fight picks later.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Tonights UFC bets..
> 
> Jingliang vs Zafir to NOT got the distance @ odds 1.50
> Matthews 1.75
> Smith vs Ferreira to go the distance 3.50
> Hendricks 2.00
> Moraga vs Nicolau to go the distance 1.58
> Maynard 1.65
> Silva 1.80
> Tavares 3.00
> 
> I'll post the rest of the fight picks later.


4-2 so far.

Here are the rest of the picks...

Pearson to win @ odds 4.10
Suarez 1.30
Sanchez 1.72
Joanna vs Claudia to NOT go the distance 3.00


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Tonights UFC bets..
> 
> Jingliang vs Zafir to NOT got the distance @ odds 1.50 Won
> Matthews 1.75 Lost
> Smith vs Ferreira to go the distance 3.50 Won
> Hendricks 2.00 Lost
> Moraga vs Nicolau to go the distance 1.58 Won
> Maynard 1.65 Won
> Silva 1.80 Won
> Tavares 3.00 Lost
> 
> I'll post the rest of the fight picks later.





Them Bones said:


> 4-2 so far.
> 
> Here are the rest of the picks...
> 
> Pearson to win @ odds 4.10 Lost
> Suarez 1.30 Won
> Sanchez 1.72 Won
> Joanna vs Claudia to NOT go the distance 3.00 Lost


Went 7-5. I probably lost a small amount, not sure, at best i broke even for the day.


----------



## Them Bones

My bets for UFC 200 tonight...

Miller to win @ odds 1.40
Santos 3.40
Diego Sanchez 1.90
Northcutt to win by stoppage (KO, DQ, or submission) 1.80
Dillashaw to win by stoppage (KO, DQ or submission) 3.00
Hendricks vs Gastellum to go the distance 1.57
Zingano 1.67
Velasquez vs Browne to NOT go past 2 rounds 1.55
Aldo vs Edgar to go the distance 1.95
Cormier KO/TKO 2.60
Hunt KO/TKO 1.90
Nunes 3.30

I much prefer boxing over MMA, but this is just a fantastic card.


----------



## Jdempsey85

Them Bones said:


> My bets for UFC 200 tonight...
> 
> I much prefer boxing over MMA, but this is just a fantastic card.


Guy in work raving about this,he was devastated the headliner was pulled out tho...I''ll watch the Lesnar v Hunt fight


----------



## Scotty

Them Bones said:


> My bets for UFC 200 tonight...
> 
> Miller to win @ odds 1.40
> Santos 3.40
> Diego Sanchez 1.90
> Northcutt to win by stoppage (KO, DQ, or submission) 1.80
> Dillashaw to win by stoppage (KO, DQ or submission) 3.00
> Hendricks vs Gastellum to go the distance 1.57
> Zingano 1.67
> Velasquez vs Browne to NOT go past 2 rounds 1.55
> Aldo vs Edgar to go the distance 1.95
> Cormier KO/TKO 2.60
> Hunt KO/TKO 1.90
> Nunes 3.30
> 
> I much prefer boxing over MMA, but this is just a fantastic card.


Will check them bets out. I don't follow UFC at all now but I might watch this tonight and nothing like a few bets to make it more interesting especially if don't know the fighters. I did bet on Diaz by submission over McGregor a few months ago though. Total sherdog betting at its best!

@Wallet PPV price in US is 70 bucks. Would you pay that or would you know of an alternative? PM if you do


----------



## Them Bones

Scotty said:


> Will check them bets out. I don't follow UFC at all now but I might watch this tonight and nothing like a few bets to make it more interesting especially if don't know the fighters. I did bet on Diaz by submission over McGregor a few months ago though. Total sherdog betting at its best!
> 
> @Wallet PPV price in US is 70 bucks. Would you pay that or would you know of an alternative? PM if you do


I'll send an inbox in 10 minutes when the card starts :good


----------



## Scotty

Them Bones said:


> I'll send an inbox in 10 minutes when the card starts :good


That would be much appreciated mate  it PPV in uk?


----------



## Them Bones

Jdempsey85 said:


> Guy in work raving about this,he was devastated the headliner was pulled out tho...I''ll watch the Lesnar v Hunt fight


It sucks that Bones is out, but it's still an absolutely incredible card.

That's the fight i'm most excited for too mate :yep Love me some Mark Hunt.


----------



## Them Bones

Scotty said:


> That would be much appreciated mate  it PPV in uk?


I have no clue mate, i don't live in the UK.


----------



## Them Bones

FFS. 1-4 after the first 5, nightmare start :-(


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> My bets for UFC 200 tonight...
> 
> Miller to win @ odds 1.40
> Santos 3.40
> Diego Sanchez 1.90
> Northcutt to win by stoppage (KO, DQ, or submission) 1.80
> Dillashaw to win by stoppage (KO, DQ or submission) 3.00
> Hendricks vs Gastellum to go the distance 1.57
> Zingano 1.67
> Velasquez vs Browne to NOT go past 2 rounds 1.55
> Aldo vs Edgar to go the distance 1.95
> Cormier KO/TKO 2.60
> Hunt KO/TKO 1.90
> Nunes 3.30
> 
> I much prefer boxing over MMA, but this is just a fantastic card.


Went 5-7.
It's far from the first time i've ended up losing money on a UFC card, but it is the first time ever i've lost more bets than i've won on a FULL UFC card.

Nunes saved me a little in the main event, but i think i still ended up losing 70 or 80£ :-(

Apologies if anyone took my picks.
@Scotty @80 to 1 ???


----------



## Scotty

Them Bones said:


> Went 5-7.
> It's far from the first time i've ended up losing money on a UFC card, but it is the first time ever i've lost more bets than i've won on a FULL UFC card.
> 
> Nunes saved me a little in the main event, but i think i still ended up losing 70 or 80£ :-(
> 
> Apologies if anyone took my picks.
> @Scotty @80 to 1 ???


i went 2/7. I bet long though and had Cormier fight going the distance 2/1 and Nunes inside the distance 11/4 so just about broke even.


----------



## Scotty

Undercard of Kovalev I like 15/2 underdog Doronios chances against the local prospect who has fought no one. 
Pure boxrec betting as I haven't saw either tbh.


----------



## SpursBen316

After winning £130 on Bales top Wales goalscorer £120 on Frampton to beat Santa Cruz 11/8 winnings = £285

And will go a fiver a piece on rounds 6 7 33/1


----------



## Jdempsey85

Asked the bookie if Trump takes over,the odds on him being assassinated

''You can bet on anything these'' is a myth


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Rigo to stop Dickens 4/6

Never seen Dickens fight but I thought Rigo was going to play with him


----------



## Scotty

A.C.S said:


> Rigo to stop Dickens 4/6
> 
> Never seen Dickens fight but I thought Rigo was going to play with him


If he let his hands go like he did with Casey, the guy would be a star.
@dkos Wales Omotoso fighting at the weekend. Think he is worth a punt at 10/3?


----------



## dkos

Scotty said:


> If he let his hands go like he did with Casey, the guy would be a star.
> @dkos Wales Omotoso fighting at the weekend. Think he is worth a punt at 10/3?


I'd have to see footage of his opponent to give you a definitive answer, but I'd say those odds are fairly decent going just off BoxRec.


----------



## Scotty

dkos said:


> I'd have to see footage of his opponent to give you a definitive answer, but I'd say those odds are fairly decent going just off BoxRec.


Yes he's been unlucky at times and is due a break. Odds look decent but I have never saw his opponent.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Scotty said:


> If he let his hands go like he did with Casey, the guy would be a star.
> @dkos Wales Omotoso fighting at the weekend. Think he is worth a punt at 10/3?


Yeah i can never trust him, the KO is not even worth it at 8/13 in case Rigo decides to just pot shot all night, I might just put abit on under 9.5 rounds at evens and just hope Rigo comes to fight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Under 10 rounds for the Rigo fight and Over 3 rounds for Wilder/Arreola comes to 1.5/1, just going to put £20 on for fun


----------



## Scotty

A.C.S said:


> Under 10 rounds for the Rigo fight and Over 3 rounds for Wilder/Arreola comes to 1.5/1, just going to put £20 on for fun


War Arreola! Can't resist @14-1. Only a few lbs heavier when he fought Stiverne for the belt


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Scotty said:


> War Arreola! Can't resist @14-1. Only a few lbs heavier when he fought Stiverne for the belt


Yeah he looked in decent shape its tempting I just dont trust his chin anymore he was down in his last fight, can see Wilder walking him into a big shot in the mid rounds


----------



## Scotty

A.C.S said:


> Yeah he looked in decent shape its tempting I just dont trust his chin anymore he was down in his last fight, can see Wilder walking him into a big shot in the mid rounds


Yes it's a big ask but he's the biggest puncher Wilder has faced and the only time he has been underdog in his career was against Vitali and Mitchell. He performed well in both fights so those odds are ok by me. If I was to make a prediction I would be same as you tbh but I am hoping he lands something big before he fades and takes a beating.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Scotty said:


> Yes it's a big ask but he's the biggest puncher Wilder has faced and the only time he has been underdog in his career was against Vitali and Mitchell. He performed well in both fights so those odds are ok by me. If I was to make a prediction I would be same as you tbh but I am hoping he lands something big before he fades and takes a beating.


Arreola KO is 16/1 hes not winning a decision so its better to go with that, a couple of years back I would have picked Arreola to destroy Wilder, problem is Wilder his improved and Arreola has declined


----------



## Scotty

A.C.S said:


> Arreola KO is 16/1 hes not winning a decision so its better to go with that, a couple of years back I would have picked Arreola to destroy Wilder, problem is Wilder his improved and Arreola has declined


I only have a few bookies due to being in the US and that was the best price I could get. Paddy power had the KO at 12-1 which was shorter than win outright!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Scotty said:


> I only have a few bookies due to being in the US and that was the best price I could get. Paddy power had the KO at 12-1 which was shorter than win outright!


Oh yeah 14/1 to win outright isnt bad then, im just putting over 3 rounds as I lost money putting a under on Joshua, I just want to see if this technique has potential


----------



## Scotty

A.C.S said:


> Oh yeah 14/1 to win outright isnt bad then, im just putting over 3 rounds as I lost money putting a under on Joshua, I just want to see if this technique has potential


Good chance of the over. Wilder has started conservative in his title defenses. You will find yourself cheering boring rounds at the off.


----------



## sim_reiss

Had Felix Diaz (at 6/1), Rigo KO/TKO and.....Wilder 1-6

Boooo....


----------



## Marlow

Nurse at 10/3 to ko Coyle seems big to me.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Marlow said:


> Nurse at 10/3 to ko Coyle seems big to me.


Might be worth a few quid that.


----------



## tawetrent

House on Frampton surely


----------



## Marlow

tawetrent said:


> House on Frampton surely


He's out to 12/5 now, odds were close initially with LSC being a slight fav.

If you're a Frampton believer then that's a massive price.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Marlow said:


> He's out to 12/5 now, odds were close initially with LSC being a slight fav.
> 
> If you're a Frampton believer then that's a massive price.


If Frampton can deal with the pace and hit hard enough to LSC something to think about he will walk this fight.

Such a fucking shame this is getting next to fuck all coverage. This would be a bigger win than the Quigg fight for me by a distance. Yeah we all know he ducked the Rigo fight as did LSC but this is a major fight featuring an Irish fighter and no one outside boxing fans know it's happening.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Yafai KO, Whyte KO, Warrington Points and Frampton to win works out at 9/1. Serious bet that.


----------



## Undefeated chump

jonnytightlips said:


> Yafai KO, Whyte KO, Warrington Points and Frampton to win works out at 9/1. Serious bet that.


I think the Whyte-Allan fight is a distance fight all day.


----------



## JohnH

Allen & Wale both to win 40/1.


----------



## Undefeated chump

jonnytightlips said:


> Yafai KO, Whyte KO, Warrington Points and Frampton to win works out at 9/1. Serious bet that.


Nurse ko, frampton pts & whyte-Allan distance is 32/1 I'm having some of that :deal


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Frampton to be knocked down 15/8, I think Santa Cruz wins by decision but wouldnt bet on it, either way I can see Frampton getting flash knocked down


----------



## jonnytightlips

Undefeated chump said:


> Nurse ko, frampton pts & whyte-Allan distance is 32/1 I'm having some of that :deal


Worth a fiver that.


----------



## Crean

Lot of value in a Frampton bet


----------



## tawetrent

Allen & Frampton to win by any method 16/1. Gotta be worth a dabble.


----------



## AllyPally

Rabchenko 11/4 vs harrison


----------



## Marlow

Clev 7/4 at paddies


----------



## Casper Gomez

Campbell, Santa Cruz and Nurse stoppage. £10 wins me £210.


----------



## Special

Some very strange odds for the fight this weekend.

Yafai vs Wale is priced totally wrong in most areas
Frampton is never 12/5 shot
Whyte is big odds on points


----------



## Them Bones

Today's boxing bets...

Yafai to NOT win by KO @ odds 2.40. My bet was only partially met on betfair so it's only a small bet. Also wanted to put a little bet on Wale but was too late.
Argenis Mendez 8.00
Nurse to win by KO 3.40
Warrington on points 1.80
Bracero 4.50
Mikey Garcia KO 1.50
Farmer 1.50
Rabchenko 4.00

I'll also be betting on Whyte but not sure yet if i'm going KO or points. And i still haven't made my damn mind up on Frampton-LSC.


----------



## Brickfists

Fuck it. Gone with my heart instead of my head here. Frampton points + Robbie Lawler win, 10 will return 73.


----------



## PityTheFool

Nurse going the distance seems to have hurt a few of the lads.


----------



## bobalachko

Frampton on a split 16/1


----------



## hellsbells

Whyte lumbering to a shitty points win has mitigated Nurse failing to stop Tom Coyle a bit.


----------



## Them Bones

Some UFC picks...

Brown 1.80
Graves 1.48
Hamilton 1.75

Will post more later tonight.


----------



## Them Bones

Good start as far as the UFC bets go at least, with Brown destroying Arzamendia in around two minutes. Shit start as far as the boxing goes.


----------



## PityTheFool

Them Bones said:


> Good start as far as the UFC bets go at least, with Brown destroying Arzamendia in around two minutes. Shit start as far as the boxing goes.


Fucking Warrington getting a stoppage killed me there mate.
Had Nurse on points
Whyte over 6.5
Warrington Pts

When does that cunt get stoppages? Not when I've been watching.


----------



## PityTheFool

In fact I know I've missed a few of his fights but I think I can only remember him stopping Munroe when I've been watching.


----------



## Them Bones

PityTheFool said:


> In fact I know I've missed a few of his fights but I think I can only remember him stopping Munroe when I've been watching.


I think he was 15-0 without a single KO at one point, he's got a fair few since then. But yeah, i didn't expect him to stop Hyland tonight. Hyland despite being destroyed by GRJ last time out, went the distance in a pretty competitive fight with Javier Fortuna a couple of years ago iirc.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Some UFC picks...
> 
> Brown 1.80
> Graves 1.48
> Hamilton 1.75
> 
> Will post more later tonight.


Reis 1.28
Masvidal 1.45
Krylov 1.45


----------



## ButeTheBeast

I'm chucking money on Frampton.

Odds are ridiculous for a fighter of his ability.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Some UFC picks...
> 
> Brown 1.80
> Graves 1.48
> Hamilton 1.75
> 
> Will post more later tonight.





Them Bones said:


> Reis 1.28
> Masvidal 1.45
> Krylov 1.45


Rivera 2.40
Brown-Ellenberger to go the distance 3.40
Serrano-Benoit to NOT go the distance 1.70
Thug Rose Namajunas 1.60
Woodley 2.40

And i think i'm going with Frampton 4.00. It may also be a case of heart over head.


----------



## tawetrent

Man like Frampton yo


----------



## tawetrent




----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> After winning £130 on Bales top Wales goalscorer £120 on Frampton to beat Santa Cruz 11/8 winnings = £285
> 
> And will go a fiver a piece on rounds 6 7 33/1


get in also had £20 on Nurse, Warrington and Campbell enhanced odds with wh evens. Payed for me beer at the Leeds show


----------



## 80 to 1

Had 30 on frampton decision, despite picking against him on here. I couldn't understand how he was the underdog tbh, sometimes for fights like these you have to ignore the variables and just go simply on the eye test, and for me there was no doubt frampton was the better boxer. Anyway made £100 profit on it :happy


----------



## Crean

Frampton was the obvious value bet of the week. 
Like others I alluded to the wide odds given by the bookies on this site somewhere.


----------



## Them Bones

Today's boxing bet..

Andre Ward decision @ odds 2.70

Today's UFC bets...

Sherman-Ledet to NOT go the distance 1.30
Swanson-Kawajiri to go the distance 1.66
Ishihara 1.50
Teymur 1.70
Pesta 2.20
Steele 2.80 (best value of all the bets imo)
Moroz-Taylor to go the distance 2.10 (Taylor is taking the fight on a week's notice though)
Gigliotti 1.80
Ponzinibbio 1.80
Camozzi 2.50

I'll post picks for the two main fights on the card later tonight.


----------



## tawetrent

Do you seriously bet on everything? You'll never make money that way man.


----------



## Them Bones

tawetrent said:


> Do you seriously bet on everything? You'll never make money that way man.


No mate, i don't bet on everything :lol: I bet on Boxing, cycling, and more recently i've been betting quite a bit on MMA. Some other sports here and there but not to any real extent. There definitely will be more betting than usual during the Olympics though.
What can i say, i do love my betting :conf never claimed i was particularly good at it though 
It isn't that time consuming, although i do have to do some homework before most bets, especially MMA bets because i haven't had any real long term interest in the sport.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bet..
> 
> Andre Ward decision @ odds 2.70
> 
> Today's UFC bets...
> 
> Sherman-Ledet to NOT go the distance 1.30
> Swanson-Kawajiri to go the distance 1.66
> Ishihara 1.50
> Teymur 1.70
> Pesta 2.20
> Steele 2.80 (best value of all the bets imo)
> Moroz-Taylor to go the distance 2.10 (Taylor is taking the fight on a week's notice though)
> Gigliotti 1.80
> Ponzinibbio 1.80
> Camozzi 2.50
> 
> I'll post picks for the two main fights on the card later tonight.


Bermudez vs Rony "Jason" Bezerra to NOT go the distance 1.83
Rodriguez 1.35


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Today's boxing bet..
> 
> Andre Ward decision @ odds 2.70
> 
> Today's UFC bets...
> 
> Sherman-Ledet to NOT go the distance 1.30
> Swanson-Kawajiri to go the distance 1.66
> Ishihara 1.50
> Teymur 1.70
> Pesta 2.20
> Steele 2.80 (best value of all the bets imo)
> Moroz-Taylor to go the distance 2.10 (Taylor is taking the fight on a week's notice though)
> Gigliotti 1.80
> Ponzinibbio 1.80
> Camozzi 2.50
> 
> I'll post picks for the two main fights on the card later tonight.


Went 1-0 in boxing and 6-6 with the MMA bets. I'm guessing for a small loss.


----------



## Brickfists

Them Bones said:


> Went 1-0 in boxing and 6-6 with the MMA bets. I'm guessing for a small loss.


Here's a guaranteed way of winning on MMA betting. On each card, bet level stakes on the underdog in every fight. Dogs win over 58% of the time.


----------



## jonnytightlips

First time in ages doing the pools yesterday and Sheffield United left me down the cunts. I haven't won on the football in over a year.


----------



## Scotty

Liking Man Utd @7/2 to take the title this season. Between the new manager and some brilliant signings, I think it's theirs to lose. For first time ever, I am actually going to cheer them on instead of taking glee in their defeats.

War Man Utd!


----------



## jonnytightlips

Derby the rotten cunts. Just needed them to score for 160 quid. Would have been handy extra drinking money.


----------



## Scotty

Had a tenner we on Ugas to win last night at 12-1. His odds had dropped to 5-1 the next day so I couldn't have been the only one!
He cruised it!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Bolt to win 2/5, isnt that guaranteed?


----------



## DynamiteDan

A.C.S said:


> Bolt to win 2/5, isnt that guaranteed?


Printing money, that is a crazy price


----------



## kevcefc

Won £530 last week on a accy 


Lost £1500 last night on blackjack

Fuck them sites that let you play bladdered and in a drug induced semi coma


----------



## kevcefc

If your playing casino games at 3 in the morning, they should face time you, see if your even slightly coherent 

Fucking done my head on, didn't even remember losing it until I checked my bank before, was going to get a pizza, fuck that now, fish finger buttys and boiled nettles it is


----------



## Crean

A.C.S said:


> Bolt to win 2/5, isnt that guaranteed?


I'm not sure it's printing money.

Gatlin has been very strong recently. I mean I expect Bolt to win, but it will be close imo.
To win this race , I expect one of them to hit the low 9.7's


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Crean said:


> I'm not sure it's printing money.
> 
> Gatlin has been very strong recently. I mean I expect Bolt to win, but it will be close imo.
> To win this race , I expect one of them to hit the low 9.7's


Yeah I bottled it, Bolt is now 1/8 I believe I dont know why, Jamaica to win the 4x100m relay is 4/7, dont they always win?


----------



## Crean

A.C.S said:


> Yeah I bottled it, Bolt is now 1/8 I believe I dont know why, Jamaica to win the 4x100m relay is 4/7, dont they always win?


He's 1/8 now because he won his semi final in 9.84 jogging the last 30 metres.

But Gatlin won his semi in 9.95 and he too strolled the last 20m or so.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Crean said:


> He's 1/8 now because he won his semi final in 9.84 jogging the last 30 metres.
> 
> But Gatlin won his semi in 9.95 and he too strolled the last 20m or so.


So the finals going to be close, who will come 3rd?


----------



## Crean

A.C.S said:


> So the finals going to be close, who will come 3rd?


Blake maybe. I have no idea really.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Crean said:


> Blake maybe. I have no idea really.


:lol: think im going to sit this one out


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Crean said:


> I'm not sure it's printing money.
> 
> Gatlin has been very strong recently. I mean I expect Bolt to win, but it will be close imo.
> To win this race , I expect one of them to hit the low 9.7's


Bolt won 9.80


----------



## Crean

A.C.S said:


> Bolt won 9.80


Yeah. Gatlin choked a bit, he ran a 9.89 which is miles off his best this year.


----------



## tawetrent

A fit Bolt wins 10/10. Odds make it a futile exercise though.


----------



## tawetrent

Crean said:


> Yeah. Gatlin choked a bit, he ran a 9.89 which is miles off his best this year.


He was on it was faded badly, think the short time from semi's to final did him in. Bolt still beats him come what may though.


----------



## Crean

tawetrent said:


> He was on it was faded badly, think the short time from semi's to final did him in. Bolt still beats him come what may though.


Yeah, Bolt had his number today.

Gatlin would of needed to run his PB today to win.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Spence to KO Bundu - 8/13, wow it was 1/3 the other day, Spence is going to streamroll this guy he wont let him off the hook like Thurman did


----------



## Elyblueaj

I was guna have £400 non bolt when he was 4/11 but i shit myself, gutted now


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Gone for Spence under 9.5 rounds and Mcgregor vs Diaz to not go the distance comes to like 1.2/1


----------



## darknessdoubles

managed to get 8/13 for stoppage and then 2-1 for rounds 1-6, been a good few months , won almost every boxing bet


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

darknessdoubles said:


> managed to get 8/13 for stoppage and then 2-1 for rounds 1-6, been a good few months , won almost every boxing bet


Whats your bets for Brook/Golovkin?


----------



## darknessdoubles

A.C.S said:


> Whats your bets for Brook/Golovkin?


in general i'd say avoid GGG at all costs when it comes to boxing, hes a guy who randomly changes his mind if he wants to box or KO, similar to the top boxers who get the same mind set ( kovalev sometimes, thurman), If I had to bet on this fight ( i suggest don't) it's either 50/50 to bet for rounds 1-6 or rounds 7-12 for GGG, 7-12 has far better value and more likely, but also take into mind it's eddie hearns special K, wouldn't suprise me if it's some confest to make brook go points ( he will still lose but will look better on his record) so in my opinion, 7-12 rounds at 2s or for value bet 6s ggg pts


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

darknessdoubles said:


> in general i'd say avoid GGG at all costs when it comes to boxing, hes a guy who randomly changes his mind if he wants to box or KO, similar to the top boxers who get the same mind set ( kovalev sometimes, thurman), If I had to bet on this fight ( i suggest don't) it's either 50/50 to bet for rounds 1-6 or rounds 7-12 for GGG, 7-12 has far better value and more likely, but also take into mind it's eddie hearns special K, wouldn't suprise me if it's some confest to make brook go points ( he will still lose but will look better on his record) so in my opinion, 7-12 rounds at 2s or for value bet 6s ggg pts


I get what you mean if GGG doesnt get him out of there early be might coast abit, but I cant see Brook surviving the distance no matter what, GGG has legit dynamite and wont fear Brook, I think ill go for the under 9.5 rounds but load up big on it


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I've just gone for stoppage, under 6 is fairly good value imo and likely, but i have it in a big accy so thought i'd play it relatively safe


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Brook vs Golovkin odds are on now

Under 9.5 is 1/2 not as good as I thought theyd be but still seems like free money


----------



## hellsbells

GGG KO 7-12 is decent value at 9/4 if you think Brook can stay on his bike for 6 rounds.


----------



## darknessdoubles

Quickly get in on the Boylesports botch, Sergio Mora is currently 33-1 to beat jacobs, theyved mixed the draw odds with the straight win


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

darknessdoubles said:


> Quickly get in on the Boylesports botch, Sergio Mora is currently 33-1 to beat jacobs, theyved mixed the draw odds with the straight win


That is a bad mistake but Mora really doesnt have a chance, he knocked Jacobs down but Jacobs still KO'd him in the same round lol


----------



## darknessdoubles

when someone is 33-1 for a win it's worth the bet even if it's unlikely, also jacobs chin has been very suspect and mora didn't get Ko'd in the same round. In round 2 he fractured his ankle and couldn't walk, so 33-1 for a guy who knocked jacobs down in round 1, and has never been legit stopped( unless you count a fractured ankle) is amazing value

Edit: Should of added what I really think what will happen ignoring value bets, currently have no bets on due to being no betting markets out (yet), when they are i;ll be going for jacobs KO, my reasons for this is some video going around from moras twitter where he talks about his ankle, that some days it feels good, some days it feels bad so he needs to take meds etc, moras main style is moving so with his ankle having a chance to be dodgy it could go all wrong for him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Golovkin KO and Jacobs KO comes to around 0.7/1, not too bad as they should both win quite easily

Waiting for the Jacobs under odds though, it should definitely end under 9 rounds


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Just a heads up theirs a site called 'Tonybet' and if you find it through oddschecker they are doing a deal on the Liverpool vs Leceister game for new customers

If you put £5 on over 0.5 goals they will give you 10/1 odds in free £5 bets, it said the free bets will come in 48 hours so if they come quickly can put it on the Brook fight


----------



## Drew

GGG inside 6, Casimero and Djokovic to win the US open @ 4.23/1 is my treble for this weekend, pays nearly the same as that guy who put £1,000 on Brook smh.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Jacobs vs Mora under 7.5 rounds 4/5 is the bet of the weekend, Jacobs was all over Mora in the first 2 and his ankle went, his ankle/chin is not surviving 7 rounds


----------



## joe297

I've gone GGG KO, Casimero KO, Haskins decision @ about 5/1


----------



## darknessdoubles

Had jacobs for KO like i previously listed, didn't like any round betting because i knew his chin was good, just bad legs. My fights for saturday are Casimero fight not going distance 4/5, GGG fight under 9.5 8/15 and Roman Gonzalez fight not going distance 8/11


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

darknessdoubles said:


> Had jacobs for KO like i previously listed, didn't like any round betting because i knew his chin was good, just bad legs. My fights for saturday are Casimero fight not going distance 4/5, GGG fight under 9.5 8/15 and Roman Gonzalez fight not going distance 8/11


I had Jacobs under 7.5 was shitting it he was too patient but luckily it won, got under GGG 9.5 aswell, will Gonzalez definitely stop his opponent?


----------



## darknessdoubles

Well boxing is boxing ao anything can happen but from watching the other guys highlight reel he was getting punched more than he was was throwing, super wide open, people say about the whole higher weight class thing, but wont make much difference at such a low weight class it's 3 pounds to step up, I think its the most likely outcome, bookies do too, don't let the guys unbeaten record fool you


----------



## goeasyefc

Utd to beat city
Celtic to beat rangers
Haskins win 
Casimero win


----------



## Jon_Snow

I tend to bet in play a lot with boxing. Most believe Brook will start well and perhaps win a few of the early rounds before GGG inevitably catches up with him. This will drift the odds on the KO a bit hopefully.

As for an acca I'm thinking GGG in under 6, Haskins points, Casimero points and Gonzales KO.

Although Haskins v Hall has the draw possibility about it


----------



## SpursBen316

First acca wins of the season has netted me £170 

Stuck £20 on GGG 9/2 Rounds 1-3
GGG To Win £10 Round 1 25/1 

Then If the above goes pear shaped which I have everything crossed does 

£40 GGG, Haskins and Casimero to win 7/4 

Its one of these times when your going to be sat in the arena hoping your bets go tits up and Kell does the business. Hope Kell can pull off a massive upset and I'll be down £100 and will be happy. 

Only reason I have gone for GGG ever since the fight was made think GGG will take Brook apart very early to the body. I fancied Pacman to KO Hatton in Round 2 and was going to put £20 on it but really wanted Hatton to do it. If I remember right the odds were either 25/1 or 33/1 so could have got £660


----------



## Them Bones

I'm gonna go with a few underdogs today, hopefully one or two will come through.

Townend @ 3.60
Edwards 2.50
Hall 4.00
GGG by KO 1.36


----------



## Marlow

Them Bones said:


> I'm gonna go with a few underdogs today, hopefully one or two will come through.
> 
> Townend @ 3.60
> Edwards 2.50
> Hall 4.00
> GGG by KO 1.36


Any ufc bets mate?


----------



## Them Bones

Marlow said:


> Any ufc bets mate?


I'm probably going to go with Miocic and Werdum to win. The rest of the card i wouldn't feel comfortable betting on without watching some footage beforehand, and i don't think i'll have time for that with all the boxing tonight.
Maybe i'll have a few picks later, but it's been a while since i had any success with my UFC bets.


----------



## Them Bones

Oh, and i can't wait to see CM Punk tonight :lol:

I doubt it's going to end well for him, but i'm still not touching that one.


----------



## tam83

Paddy's are doing an enhanced 2/1 for GGG to win between rounds 1-6. Max £20 unfortunately


----------



## hellsbells

tam83 said:


> Paddy's are doing an enhanced 2/1 for GGG to win between rounds 1-6. Max £20 unfortunately


Yeah I saw that. My only concern is whether GGG decides to string it out for a while, which he's been known to do.


----------



## tam83

hellsbells said:


> Yeah I saw that. My only concern is whether GGG decides to string it out for a while, which he's been known to do.


The way he's been acting all week mate I think he'll look to close this at the first opportunity.


----------



## Brickfists

Casemiro has been punted from 4/5 to 4/11, glad I got on early.


----------



## Wallet

Brickfists said:


> Casemiro has been punted from 4/5 to 4/11, glad I got on early.


Fancy Casimero to stop him late myself.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Got on caballero in play for the KO at 9/2 and Haskins on points later on, covered the Haskins points with the draw though so broke even there. Had some random accas that are out so am Bout 40 up for the day, 

Thought that result was tight and prob had it just nicked for hall or the draw.


----------



## ButeTheBeast

£150 on GGG.

Will cover the PPV cost


----------



## Wallet

Cheers Dominic


----------



## darknessdoubles

darknessdoubles said:


> Had jacobs for KO like i previously listed, didn't like any round betting because i knew his chin was good, just bad legs. My fights for saturday are Casimero fight not going distance 4/5, GGG fight under 9.5 8/15 and Roman Gonzalez fight not going distance 8/11


 doing well so far, 3/3 , hoping for the big 4/4 tonight, already up a nice profit


----------



## Trippy

My mate put a bet on GGG to win in round 5 and says Bet365 won't pay out because the corner through in the towel? Is this common practice? It's a TKO isn't it?


----------



## darknessdoubles

yes it's tko


----------



## hellsbells

Trippy said:


> My mate put a bet on GGG to win in round 5 and says Bet365 won't pay out because the corner through in the towel? Is this common practice? It's a TKO isn't it?


That's shit. The ref has no obligation to stop the fight if the towel comes in.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Trippy said:


> My mate put a bet on GGG to win in round 5 and says Bet365 won't pay out because the corner through in the towel? Is this common practice? It's a TKO isn't it?


Wow, thats gutting if they dont pay out, thats a TKO victory, he needs to send them a link to boxrec


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Tonybet the cheeky cunts put my 2 little £5 bets on under 6.5 as lost, still managed to make £120 on the Jacobs and GGG fights


----------



## Trippy

hellsbells said:


> That's shit. The ref has no obligation to stop the fight if the towel comes in.





A.C.S said:


> Wow, thats gutting if they dont pay out, thats a TKO victory, he needs to send them a link to boxrec


False alarm, they've paid out, seems like they just took a while on settling the bets. I think my mate just jumped to conclusions. F'ckin casual.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Wonder what happened to the guy that put 1 grand on Brook LOL


----------



## Them Bones

CM Punk coming up next.


----------



## darknessdoubles

Yeah whenever you win quite big it takes a while to get the money, I remember waiting 3 days on the last Rigondeaux fight @ 14-1 for ko rounds 1-3 with coral


----------



## SpursBen316

Trippy said:


> My mate put a bet on GGG to win in round 5 and says Bet365 won't pay out because the corner through in the towel? Is this common practice? It's a TKO isn't it?


I Can't say 100% because I have never used Bet365 but betting with Lads, Skybet WH etc etc if u have round betting it doesn't matter how the stoppage occurs ko, tko, cuts injury etc etc. People get confused between rounds if they have won. I wouldn't touch method of victory best to go points if u want that or round betting or rounds 1-12 if u fany ko.

1 winner out of 3 for me and still up. probs give next week a miss can't decide on points or ko.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Ended up winning £130 not bad, 40 from the Jacobs fight the rest from the Brook fight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Does Coral cashout work for boxing? Say Canelo knocks down Liam Smith can you cash out and make abit of profit


----------



## Jdempsey85

Any good football tipsters out there?


----------



## 80 to 1

Anyone going big tonight? I haven't really bet much recently but I'm looking to make a bit tonight, i was thinking Canelo stoppage but I don't think it's worth the risk considering 1. The odds are shite and 2. Smith is a tough man.

Monroe to win on points at 4/5 is probably the safest but do I really wanna risk going big on Willie fucking Monroe? Hmm


----------



## Macho_Grande

80 to 1 said:


> Anyone going big tonight? I haven't really bet much recently but I'm looking to make a bit tonight, i was thinking Canelo stoppage but I don't think it's worth the risk considering 1. The odds are shite and 2. Smith is a tough man.
> 
> Monroe to win on points at 4/5 is probably the safest but do I really wanna risk going big on Willie fucking Monroe? Hmm


Think Canelo points at 9/4 is a decent bet... Listening to Tesco Joe they definitely think Canelo is weak down the stretch which means Smith will do fuck all in the first half of the fight.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Linares is 4/1 to stop Crolla. Brilliant value that. 10/3 to win on points too.


----------



## Special

What are peoples bets tonight?


----------



## jg1991

150 on linares 420 back


----------



## Doyley10

I've got £20 on Linares at 13/8.

Playah.


----------



## Jon_Snow

20 on Crolla 1-6 on the sky bet price boost 6/1 odds


----------



## Scotty

Crolla 5/2 for Ko win


----------



## 80 to 1

Got a tenner on linares pts @ 5/1 and due to going on a horrific run of accumulators lately, I've just stuck another hundred on linares to win, don't like chasing money but I hate feeling out of pocket too


----------



## Undefeated chump

Crolla 6/1 rounds 7-12


----------



## 80 to 1

80 to 1 said:


> Got a tenner on linares pts @ 5/1 and due to going on a horrific run of accumulators lately, I've just stuck another hundred on linares to win, don't like chasing money but I hate feeling out of pocket too


Very happy with that, made around £190 profit from £110 altogether. Have to say even the clearest fights are fucking horrible when it comes to the scorecards when you've got biggish money on, the 117-111 eased me when I heard it though.

Not really been on a horrible run but I'm not enjoying chasing my money all the time anymore and the stress outweighs the enjoyment at the end, think I'm gonna take a break from betting completely for a while


----------



## Doyley10

Doyley10 said:


> I've got £20 on Linares at 13/8.
> 
> Playah.


:hat


----------



## jonnytightlips

A Ward and Loma points double works out at nearly 4/1. Serious fuckin bet that.


----------



## karlbadboy

Never seen a betting thread before on here 
Tips, value, accumulators. terrible bets (hypothetical once you've lost )

(Images from the archives)


----------



## karlbadboy

Odds for this weekend , struggling to find value there . May need to be creative


----------



## Marlow

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/the-betting-thread.88/


----------



## Marlow

But in regards to the odds yeah it's tough to find value. Dodd and Burnett fights haven't got MOV up yet so I'll hang on for that.


----------



## bruthead

Bellew UD and Campbell UD are both 3/1 each with Ladbrokes.


----------



## TFKING

Not happening this weekend, but Dave Ryan looks good odds there in my opinion. I rate Josh Taylor highly and fully expect him to win, but 4/1 on Dave Ryan is tempting given that this is a big step up for Josh, and who knows, the fact that he his headlining a show so early in his career may hinder him. Can't really see past a Taylor win but i think Ryan's odds are a bit too big if that makes sense.


----------



## jg1991

Need Gavin to win on points for £640 off £5 as last leg. Any advise on a few insurance bets to cover myself or best way to approach ?


----------



## Marlow

jg1991 said:


> Need Gavin to win on points for £640 off £5 as last leg. Any advise on a few insurance bets to cover myself or best way to approach ?


Gavin points is 2.14 to lay on betfair atm.


----------



## TomM0816

11/1 for an Ogogo and Egg points double is tonights loser.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Nearly put £100 on Lemieux to go under 8.5 rounds at 1/3, I never saw the weigh in pics apparently Lemieux looked terrible im lucky I didnt bet lol


----------



## tawetrent

Anyone know what sort of price Eggy was for the KO? Fancied him to stop Gavin, dunno why I didn't look at the odds as I imagine he was overpriced given the hype Gavin receives.


----------



## Macho_Grande

tawetrent said:


> Anyone know what sort of price Eggy was for the KO? Fancied him to stop Gavin, dunno why I didn't look at the odds as I imagine he was overpriced given the hype Gavin receives.


I had him at 100/30 before the fight.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Sutcliffe and Donaire both to win by KO works out around 9/1. Serious value there


----------



## Peter Barlow

jonnytightlips said:


> Sutcliffe and Donaire both to win by KO works out around 9/1. Serious value there


You reckon Donaire does the job tonight mate? I was going to back him also, but looking around a lot of people are backing Magdelano for the upset.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Pacman by UD enhanced by Ladbrokes to 5/4 is good value in my opinion, most likely outcome I would say. I expect Manny to win with a bit to spare but no KO (no KOs since 2009).


----------



## jonnytightlips

Peter Barlow said:


> You reckon Donaire does the job tonight mate? I was going to back him also, but looking around a lot of people are backing Magdelano for the upset.


I think he'll do it mate. That power will make the difference I think.


----------



## Them Bones

Boxing bets for tonight..

Donaire to win @ odds 1.65
Pacquiao on pts 1.65



UFC bets...

Barzola 1.20
Novelli 2.60
Alvey 1.50
Briones 2.30
Montano 2.40
Soto 2.00 (Soto is taking the fight on 5-6 days notice, but that's nothing new for him)
Perez 1.50
Grasso to win by decision 1.65
Magomedov 1.80
Oliveira 2.00 (the bastard missed weight though, and for the 5th time in his UFC career, this time by 10 lbs)
Sanchez 3.20
Puelles 2.00 (bet of the night imo)
Dos Anjos 1.75

All bets are singles.


----------



## hellsbells

Sutcliffe jr 9/4 the KO is a good price.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Boxing bets for tonight..
> 
> Donaire to win @ odds 1.65
> Pacquiao on pts 1.65
> 
> UFC bets...
> 
> Barzola 1.20
> Novelli 2.60
> Alvey 1.50
> Briones 2.30
> Montano 2.40
> Soto 2.00 (Soto is taking the fight on 5-6 days notice, but that's nothing new for him)
> Perez 1.50
> Grasso to win by decision 1.65
> Magomedov 1.80
> Oliveira 2.00 (the bastard missed weight though, and for the 5th time in his UFC career, this time by 10 lbs)
> Sanchez 3.20
> Puelles 2.00 (bet of the night imo)
> Dos Anjos 1.75
> 
> All bets are singles.


Went 7-8 for a loss of about 35 or 40 £.


----------



## Them Bones

Tonight's boxing bets..

Murray to win by PTS @ odds 2.20
Mcdonnell by PTS 1.50
Ortiz by KO inside 3 rounds 1.85
Smith 2.40

Douglas 3.30

Tonight's UFC bets..

Chakoogian vs Carmouche to got the distance 1.55
Alves 1.65
Luque 2.30
Natal vs Boetsch to NOT go the distance 1.70
Nurmagomedov 1.35
Edgar PTS 1.90
Tate vs Pennington to go the distance 1.55
Weidman vs Romero to NOT go the distance 1.80
Jedrzejczyk PTS 1.90
Thompson 1.53
Mcgregor 1.80


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Tonight's boxing bets..
> 
> Murray to win by PTS @ odds 2.20
> Mcdonnell by PTS 1.50
> Ortiz by KO inside 3 rounds 1.85
> Smith 2.40
> 
> Douglas 3.30
> 
> Tonight's UFC bets..
> 
> Chakoogian vs Carmouche to got the distance 1.55
> Alves 1.65
> Luque 2.30
> Natal vs Boetsch to NOT go the distance 1.70
> Nurmagomedov 1.35
> Edgar PTS 1.90
> Tate vs Pennington to go the distance 1.55
> Weidman vs Romero to NOT go the distance 1.80
> Jedrzejczyk PTS 1.90
> Thompson 1.53
> Mcgregor 1.80


Went 2-3 with my boxing bets. And 9-1 (with one draw/refund) with the UFC bets. Even if the odds were fairly low i still made a very nice profit going 11-4 overall, not sure exactly how much, but over 100£.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Stevens to stop De la Rosa - 4/6

Surely Stevens should beat the shit out of him


----------



## Them Bones

Gallagher-Mucha To Not go the distance 2.30
Cummings to Not win by T/KO 1.65 (any other outcome is fine)
Groves-Gutknecht to Not go the distance 2.10


----------



## Them Bones

Went 1-2 yesterday.

Shit loads of bets today, with 2 full UFC cards + boxing.

Boxing bets..

Huck PTS 2.40
Hooker KO 2.20
Chilemba 2.90
Ward 1.85

UFC fight Night 99...

Johns 1.50
Renau 1.50
Yakolev 2.50
Ledet 1.80
Cooper 1.90
Mustafaev 2.00
Cedenblad 1.50
Horiguchi 1.50
Ishihara PTS 4.00
Johnson 1.90
Pearson 1.90
Mousasi-Hall to NOT go the distance 1.50

UFC fight Night 100 picks coming up shortly.


----------



## Them Bones

UFC Fight Night 100..

Barroso 1.70
Scoggins 1.70
Colombo-Henrique to NOT go the distance 1.45
Gamburyan 2.40
Antigulov 2.30
Hermansson-Ferreira to go the distance 2.70
Moraes Ottow to go the distance 2.20
Usman 1.50
Leites 1.65
Gadelha by stoppage (KO/TKO or Submission) 2.80
Almeida by Stoppage (KO/TKO or submission) 1.70
Bader-Nogueira to NOT go the distance 1.40


----------



## Zico

Huck PTS
Ward PTS
Hooker KO

£10 gets me £106


----------



## Zico

Just had £10 on Perez PTS @ 13/8 to cover my bet here


----------



## Zico

Robbed!!!
:frochcry


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Went 1-2 yesterday.
> 
> Shit loads of bets today, with 2 full UFC cards + boxing.
> 
> Boxing bets..
> 
> Huck PTS 2.40
> Hooker KO 2.20
> Chilemba 2.90
> Ward 1.85
> 
> UFC fight Night 99...
> 
> Johns 1.50
> Renau 1.50
> Yakolev 2.50
> Ledet 1.80
> Cooper 1.90
> Mustafaev 2.00
> Cedenblad 1.50
> Horiguchi 1.50
> Ishihara PTS 4.00
> Johnson 1.90
> Pearson 1.90
> Mousasi-Hall to NOT go the distance 1.50
> 
> UFC fight Night 100 picks coming up shortly.





Them Bones said:


> UFC Fight Night 100..
> 
> Barroso 1.70
> Scoggins 1.70
> Colombo-Henrique to NOT go the distance 1.45
> Gamburyan 2.40
> Antigulov 2.30
> Hermansson-Ferreira to go the distance 2.70
> Moraes Ottow to go the distance 2.20
> Usman 1.50
> Leites 1.65
> Gadelha by stoppage (KO/TKO or Submission) 2.80
> Almeida by Stoppage (KO/TKO or submission) 1.70
> Bader-Nogueira to NOT go the distance 1.40


Went 14-14 for the day, but ended up losing quite a bit.. around 50'ish £ or so for the day.


----------



## Them Bones

Boy Jones jr by KO 1.65 (big bet)
Markham by decision 2.00
Skeete-Thain to go the distance 1.95 (and a very small bet on Thain/draw at odds 25)


----------



## Them Bones

Tonight's boxing bets...

Stalker or draw 1.70
Hibbert 1.35
Ward KO 1.85
Taylor PTS 2.10
Flanagan KO 1.25
Langford PTS 2.00
Carson Jones 3.10
Davies-Scarpa to Not go the distance 1.60
Lomachenko KO 3.50

UFC Fight Night 101...

Lausa 1.72
Guangyou 1.70
Knight 2.30
Herrera 1.75
Walsh-Meunier to go the distance 1.95
Tuck-Brown to go the distance 1.80
Camozzi KO or Submission 2.20
Taylor 2.10
Pedro 2.20
Kasuya-Volkanovski to Not go the distance 1.65
Akhmedov-Noke to Not go the distance 1.65
Matthews KO or Submission 2.00
Brunson KO or Submission 2.50


----------



## Them Bones

No bet on the Hibbert-Gethin fight after all.

And i've gone for Flanagan by decision instead of the KO @ odds 3.50.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Tonight's boxing bets...
> 
> Stalker or draw 1.70
> Hibbert 1.35
> Ward KO 1.85
> Taylor PTS 2.10
> Flanagan KO 1.25
> Langford PTS 2.00
> Carson Jones 3.10
> Davies-Scarpa to Not go the distance 1.60
> Lomachenko KO 3.50
> 
> UFC Fight Night 101...
> 
> Lausa 1.72
> Guangyou 1.70
> Knight 2.30
> Herrera 1.75
> Walsh-Meunier to go the distance 1.95
> Tuck-Brown to go the distance 1.80
> Camozzi KO or Submission 2.20
> Taylor 2.10
> Pedro 2.20
> Kasuya-Volkanovski to Not go the distance 1.65
> Akhmedov-Noke to Not go the distance 1.65
> Matthews KO or Submission 2.00
> Brunson KO or Submission 2.50





Them Bones said:


> No bet on the Hibbert-Gethin fight after all.
> 
> And i've gone for Flanagan by decision instead of the KO @ odds 3.50.


Went 10-11 in the end, i think. But i did land several underdogs, so i'm not sure yet if i ended with a profit or loss at this point.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Kudryashov in 1-6 is 8/13, Lebedev stopped the guy in 4, also Lebedev vs Gassiev to not go the distance is 4/5, that could be a decent double


----------



## Them Bones

Bellator picks for tonight...

Honeycutt 1.40
Davis 2.25
Dantes 1.50


----------



## PityTheFool

A.C.S said:


> Kudryashov in 1-6 is 8/13, Lebedev stopped the guy in 4, also Lebedev vs Gassiev to not go the distance is 4/5, that could be a decent double


That's the guy who Buncey calls "The Submariner" isn't it mate?
Kind of rigid straight CW who can bang if a little predictable?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

PityTheFool said:


> That's the guy who Buncey calls "The Submariner" isn't it mate?
> Kind of rigid straight CW who can bang if a little predictable?


:lol: yeah Lebedev is a beast, so is his opponent from the looks of it, thats decent odds for 2 huge Russian punchers going at it, both on KO streaks too


----------



## PityTheFool

A.C.S said:


> :lol: yeah Lebedev is a beast, so is his opponent from the looks of it, thats decent odds for 2 huge Russian punchers going at it, both on KO streaks too


It's the opponent I mean mate.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

PityTheFool said:


> It's the opponent I mean mate.


:lol: thought so


----------



## PityTheFool

A.C.S said:


> :lol: thought so


Yeah mate.First time I saw him Buncey called him that and it was so easy to imagine him bossing a submarine.:lol:
He does look a little robotic though.Could be great if he loosened up a touch.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah mate.First time I saw him Buncey called him that and it was so easy to imagine him bossing a submarine.:lol:
> He does look a little robotic though.Could be great if he loosened up a touch.


:lol: Yeah way too robotic lol apart from his power im not sure he can trouble Lebedev too much, but true say he is huge


----------



## PityTheFool

A.C.S said:


> :lol: Yeah way too robotic lol apart from his power im not sure he can trouble Lebedev too much, but true say he is huge


You can just picture the thick woollen polo neck on him,ice in his veins.:lol:


----------



## Them Bones

Went 2-1 yesterday.

Bets for UFC TUF 24 card tonight...

Stansbury-Clark to go the distance 2.67
Mutapcic-Smith to go the distance 2.10
Curran 1.75
O'Reilly 2.10
Font KO or Submission 2.10
Hall 1.90
Moreno-Benoit to Not go the distance 1.67
Mcmann 1.57
Cutelaba-Cannonier to go over 1.5 rounds 1.83
Masvidal KO or Submission 2.80
Benavidez-Cejudo to go the distance 1.50
Johnson-Elliot to go under 4.5 rounds 1.66


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Went 2-1 yesterday.
> 
> Bets for UFC TUF 24 card tonight...
> 
> Stansbury-Clark to go the distance 2.67 Won
> Mutapcic-Smith to go the distance 2.10 Lost
> Curran 1.75 Lost
> O'Reilly 2.10 Lost
> Font KO or Submission 2.10 Won
> Hall 1.90 Won
> Moreno-Benoit to Not go the distance 1.67 Lost
> Mcmann 1.57 Won
> Cutelaba-Cannonier to go over 1.5 rounds 1.83 Won
> Masvidal KO or Submission 2.80 Won
> Benavidez-Cejudo to go the distance 1.50 Won
> Johnson-Elliot to go under 4.5 rounds 1.66 Lost


Went 7-5 for a 45£ profit.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Ortiz is 2/5 to stop Allen, Ortiz in round 1 is 12/1, im too scared to risk it, Ortiz might be PED free now


----------



## Them Bones

Bets for UFC Fight Night 102 later tonight.

Lima 1.40 (X2)
Berish 3.25
Diakiese-Perez to Not go the distance 1.70
Burgos 1.58
Sanchez by KO or Submission 3.20
Gigliotti 3.00
Camozzi 2.50
Kish 1.45 (X2)
Ngannou to win inside 2 rounds 1.36
Anderson by KO or Submission 2.30
Villante by KO or Submission 2.00 (X2)
Lewis 1.50

The X2 bets are around twice the size of my normal bets. I always vary the size of the bets a bit based on how confident i am of them, and i'm very confident of a couple of tonight's bets.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Ortiz vs Allen under 6.5 rounds and Joshua fight ubder 5.5 rounds comes to 1.5/1


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Bets for UFC Fight Night 102 later tonight.
> 
> Lima 1.40 (X2)
> Berish 3.25
> Diakiese-Perez to Not go the distance 1.70
> Burgos 1.58
> Sanchez by KO or Submission 3.20
> Gigliotti 3.00
> Camozzi 2.50
> Kish 1.45 (X2)
> Ngannou to win inside 2 rounds 1.36
> Anderson by KO or Submission 2.30
> Villante by KO or Submission 2.00 (X2)
> Lewis 1.50
> 
> The X2 bets are around twice the size of my normal bets. I always vary the size of the bets a bit based on how confident i am of them, and i'm very confident of a couple of tonight's bets.


Went 7-5 tonight. Also went 3-0 with my 2X bets for a profit of around 30£.

Another UFC card tomorrow. Plus loads of boxing, starting with Parker-Ruiz.

Parker by PTS 4.00


----------



## A Force

Single on Del Boy on points then I'll probably do Joshua in 6, Smith in 3, Quigg in 6 & not even get evens


----------



## tab35

Whyte-Chisora to go the distance at 10/11. Neither are huge punchers at a decent level, and their only stoppage losses were against Haye, Fury and Joshua.

Hopefully no DQ tonight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

tab35 said:


> Whyte-Chisora to go the distance at 10/11. Neither are huge punchers at a decent level, and their only stoppage losses were against Haye, Fury and Joshua.
> 
> *Hopefully no DQ tonight*.


:lol: thats why I didnt do it, if Chisora hits him after the bell Whyte is going to go mad again lol


----------



## tab35

A.C.S said:


> :lol: thats why I didnt do it, if Chisora hits him after the bell Whyte is going to go mad again lol


Yep. There's a decent chance tonight ends with 30 guys wrestling in the ring and my betting slip in the bin.


----------



## Them Bones

UFC 206 bets...

Makovsky on PTS 2.25
Khabilov on PTS 2.20
Vannata by KO or submission 2.60
Gagnon 1.67
Letourneau 1.65 (X2)
Dober 2.50
Cirkunov 1.85
Swanson 3.00
Cerrone by KO or submission 2.40
Mein 1.65
Kennedy 1.75
Holloway 1.50 (X2)


----------



## tab35

A.C.S said:


> :lol: thats why I didnt do it, if Chisora hits him after the bell Whyte is going to go mad again lol


Easy money...


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> UFC 206 bets...
> 
> Makovsky on PTS 2.25 Lost
> Khabilov on PTS 2.20 Won
> Vannata by KO or submission 2.60 Won
> Gagnon 1.67 Lost
> Letourneau 1.65 (X2) Lost
> Dober 2.50 Lost
> Cirkunov 1.85 Won
> Swanson 3.00 Won
> Cerrone by KO or submission 2.40 Won
> Mein 1.65 Lost
> Kennedy 1.75 Lost
> Holloway 1.50 (X2) Won


Went 6-6, and 1-1 for my 2X bets. Probably ended up with a small loss.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

tab35 said:


> Easy money...


:lol: wouldnt say easy they both nearly got stopped a few times


----------



## TomM0816

Anyone interested in backing Joe Smith? Don't know anything about the guy other than he iced Fonfara. Still, 6/1 to win on points against a 52 year old man who hasn't fought in over two years, and who has a notoriously negative style. 

Obviously be a brave judge to go against BHop in his last fight, but I could see Smith outworking him.


----------



## Them Bones

My bets for UFC on FOX 22 tonight...

Velickovic 1.72 (X2)
Serrano vs Sandoval to Not go the distance 2.20
Wineland 1.50
Aldana vs Smith to go the distance 1.72
Moontasri 2.00
Emmett 1.50
Barberena vs Covington to go the distance 1.57
Miller vs Hirota to go Over 2.5 rounds 1.72
Da Silva vs Craig to go Under 1.5 rounds 2.10
Jouban vs Perry to end inside 2 rounds 1.50
Faber vs Pickett to Not go the distance 2.10
Gall 1.70
Vanzant 1.85 (X2)


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

TomM0816 said:


> Anyone interested in backing Joe Smith? Don't know anything about the guy other than he iced Fonfara. Still, 6/1 to win on points against a 52 year old man who hasn't fought in over two years, and who has a notoriously negative style.
> 
> Obviously be a brave judge to go against BHop in his last fight, but I could see Smith outworking him.


Im going to wait 4 or 5 rounds then see if its close then put it on, he could outwork Hopkins but Smith's defense is very leaky


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> My bets for UFC on FOX 22 tonight...
> 
> Velickovic 1.72 (X2)
> Serrano vs Sandoval to Not go the distance 2.20
> Wineland 1.50
> Aldana vs Smith to go the distance 1.72
> Moontasri 2.00
> Emmett 1.50
> Barberena vs Covington to go the distance 1.57
> Miller vs Hirota to go Over 2.5 rounds 1.72
> Da Silva vs Craig to go Under 1.5 rounds 2.10
> Jouban vs Perry to end inside 2 rounds 1.50
> Faber vs Pickett to Not go the distance 2.10
> Gall 1.70
> Vanzant 1.85 (X2)


Went 7-6 but 0-2 on my X2 bets. Ended up with a loss of around 40£, i think.


----------



## Them Bones

UFC 207 bets..

Thatch-Price over 1.5 Rounds odds 2.25
Oliveira-Means Over 2.5 rounds 1.66
Pyle-Garcia over 1.5 rounds 1.61
Carlos Jr 1.75
Kim 1.80
Borg 1.80
Magny 1.90
Dillashaw-Lineker Over 2.5 rounds 1.66
Cruz 1.50
Nunes 2.50


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> UFC 207 bets..
> 
> Thatch-Price over 1.5 Rounds odds 2.25
> Oliveira-Means Over 2.5 rounds 1.66
> Pyle-Garcia over 1.5 rounds 1.61
> Carlos Jr 1.75
> Kim 1.80
> Borg 1.80
> Magny 1.90
> Dillashaw-Lineker Over 2.5 rounds 1.66
> Cruz 1.50
> Nunes 2.50


Went 6-3, with one no contest (got my money returned on that one). Ended up with a profit of around 50£.


----------



## Lilo

What would be decent odds for James Degale to have three belts come end of 2017?

To beat Jack, Smith then Groves?


----------



## Them Bones

Bets for tonight's UFC Fight Night 103...

Asker-Smoliakov Over 1.5 rounds 1.90
Christensen-Mihajlovic Over 1.5 rounds 1.61
Ansaroff 1.72
Harris 1.72
Oleynik 1.75
Klose 1.40
Martin-White To Not go the distance 1.95
Saenz-Mendes To Not go the distance 2.25
Pettis 1.72
McGee-Saunders To Not go the distance 2.30
Lauzon 1.72
Rodriguez-Penn Over 2.5 rounds 1.80


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Cotto to win by KO - 8/11

James Kirkland to be knocked down - 8/15

These are crazy odds when has Kirkland not been knocked down? the fight to not go the distance is 2/5 so under 8.5 rounds should be decent


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Zlaticanin to be knocked down - 5/4. 

Good odds Garcia is a p4p puncher


----------



## SpursBen316

First boxing bet of the year I couldn't decide on Degale fight so left it. 


£20 on
Frampton to win buy ko
Garcia to win by ko

14/1 gives me £300

I was going to go both on points but 5/1 seems not worth it. Quite a few pundits, newspaper writers and boxers out in Vegas think Frampton could well be shafted if it goes to points.


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Bets for tonight's UFC Fight Night 103...
> 
> Asker-Smoliakov Over 1.5 rounds 1.90
> Christensen-Mihajlovic Over 1.5 rounds 1.61
> Ansaroff 1.72
> Harris 1.72
> Oleynik 1.75
> Klose 1.40
> Martin-White To Not go the distance 1.95
> Saenz-Mendes To Not go the distance 2.25
> Pettis 1.72
> McGee-Saunders To Not go the distance 2.30
> Lauzon 1.72
> Rodriguez-Penn Over 2.5 rounds 1.80


Went 7-5 for a small profit.

Bets for tonight's UFC on Fox 23...

Gonzalez 2.30
Shelton 1.85
Spicely 1.94
Jingliang Li 1.75
Lima 1.70
Johnson-Da Silva to Not go the distance 1.55
Sterling 2.20
Alvey 1.75
Caceres 2.30
Arlovski-Ngannou Under 1.5 rounds 1.44
Masvidal 2.30
Shevchenko-Pena to Not go the distance 2.20


----------



## Marlow

Them Bones said:


> Went 7-5 for a small profit.
> 
> Bets for tonight's UFC on Fox 23...
> 
> Gonzalez 2.30
> Shelton 1.85
> Spicely 1.94
> Jingliang Li 1.75
> Lima 1.70
> Johnson-Da Silva to Not go the distance 1.55
> Sterling 2.20
> Alvey 1.75
> Caceres 2.30
> Arlovski-Ngannou Under 1.5 rounds 1.44
> Masvidal 2.30
> Shevchenko-Pena to Not go the distance 2.20


Having owt on the boxing pal?


----------



## Them Bones

Marlow said:


> Having owt on the boxing pal?


No i'm still betting on boxing of course.
I'm on..
Frampton
Mikey Garcia
Vargas
Miura
and Josh Taylor by KO inside 6


----------



## Undefeated chump

Garcia ko
Frampton pts
Berchelt ko
Miura ko

29/1


----------



## Undefeated chump

Taylor ko1 8/1


----------



## TomM0816

Think LSC points is great value. He's still an absolute nightmare to beat on points, and I just think he'll outwork Carl.

I hate betting against what I actually want to happen though, so I might not bother.


----------



## Undefeated chump

TomM0816 said:


> Think LSC points is great value. He's still an absolute nightmare to beat on points, and I just think he'll outwork Carl.
> 
> I hate betting against what I actually want to happen though, so I might not bother.


Frampton can be such an accurate counter puncher at times I think he'll win this more convincingly this time.

Well I hope he does

WAR FRAMPTON :horse


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> Went 7-5 for a small profit.
> 
> Bets for tonight's UFC on Fox 23...
> 
> Gonzalez 2.30
> Shelton 1.85
> Spicely 1.94
> Jingliang Li 1.75
> Lima 1.70
> Johnson-Da Silva to Not go the distance 1.55
> Sterling 2.20
> Alvey 1.75
> Caceres 2.30
> Arlovski-Ngannou Under 1.5 rounds 1.44
> Masvidal 2.30
> Shevchenko-Pena to Not go the distance 2.20


Went 8-4 for a nice profit on my ufc bets, but didn't do so well with the boxing, but still an okay day all in all.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A.C.S said:


> Zlaticanin to be knocked down - 5/4.
> 
> Good odds Garcia is a p4p puncher


Lads follow me, we will not lose a bet in 2017!


----------



## TomM0816

TomM0816 said:


> Think LSC points is great value. He's still an absolute nightmare to beat on points, and I just think he'll outwork Carl.
> 
> I hate betting against what I actually want to happen though, so I might not bother.


First decent weekend in a while, had Garcia KO as well.

Think I might back LSC on points against anyone (bar Lomachenko but including Rigo), even in a circumspect performance the fucker still threw 900 punches.


----------



## SpursBen316

A.C.S said:


> Zlaticanin to be knocked down - 5/4.
> 
> Good odds Garcia is a p4p puncher


nice 1 pal I was halfway there just needed a Frampton ko to win. I pretty much new from round 1 was a bust.

Thinking about Garcia to ko Thurman


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> nice 1 pal I was halfway there just needed a Frampton ko to win. I pretty much new from round 1 was a bust.
> 
> Thinking about Garcia to ko Thurman


Yeah LSC looked good, I was thinking about Garcia KO too but these guys are in their prime it could go the distance, im thinking Thurman to get knocked down he can be hurt head and body


----------



## Undefeated chump

Undefeated chump said:


> Garcia ko
> Frampton pts
> Berchelt ko
> Miura ko
> 
> 29/1


Only Frampton let me down the cunt.


----------



## Them Bones

UFC Fight Night 104 picks..

Rountree 1.62
Morono-Price to go Over 1.5 rounds 1.57
Torres 1.45
Tanaka 1.57
Skelly-Gruetzemacher to go Over 1.5 rounds 1.61
Blaydes-Milstead to go Over 1.5 rounds 1.72
Andrade by Stoppage 1.70
Hamilton-Fortuna to go Under 1.5 rounds 1.83
ST. Preux by Stoppage 1.55
Trujillo-Vick to go Under 2 rounds 1.72
Grasso by Decision 2.10
Sung Jung-Bermudez to Not go the distance 1.90

I'll need a decent strike rate with those low odds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Price looks terribly out of shape, would keep an eye on the inplay for Hammer KO


----------



## Them Bones

Them Bones said:


> UFC Fight Night 104 picks..
> 
> Rountree 1.62
> Morono-Price to go Over 1.5 rounds 1.57
> Torres 1.45
> Tanaka 1.57
> Skelly-Gruetzemacher to go Over 1.5 rounds 1.61
> Blaydes-Milstead to go Over 1.5 rounds 1.72
> Andrade by Stoppage 1.70
> Hamilton-Fortuna to go Under 1.5 rounds 1.83
> ST. Preux by Stoppage 1.55
> Trujillo-Vick to go Under 2 rounds 1.72
> Grasso by Decision 2.10
> Sung Jung-Bermudez to Not go the distance 1.90
> 
> I'll need a decent strike rate with those low odds.


Shit day. Went 5-7. Don't know yet how much i lost but i can imagine it was around 60£ or so.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A.C.S said:


> Price looks terribly out of shape, would keep an eye on the inplay for Hammer KO


:yep

Next bet lads, Thurman to get knocked down


----------



## hands of stone

how the hell is danny Garcia 2/1

that's insane
absolutely insane


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Time to make some money lads, I forgot to post last weeks I had Williams jr/Browne not to go the distance, Peterson to win and Broner to win

Tonight best bet is Breazeale/Ugonoh not to go the distance and Wilder/Washington under 10.5 rounds probably comes to about evens

Breazeale came in terrible shape but he has power so I wouldnt pick a winner, Washington is awkward and ia good mover and Wilder starts slow these days so playing it safe


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Guys we are 8 bets deep into 2017 with a 100% ratio, some cracking fights next week Haye vs Bellew/ Garcia vs Thurman, Ill keep you updated on how to print money.


----------



## DynamiteDan

A.C.S said:


> Guys we are 8 bets deep into 2017 with a 100% ratio, some cracking fights next week Haye vs Bellew/ Garcia vs Thurman, Ill keep you updated on how to print money.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tab35

What are people's views on the under 6.5 rounds for Haye-Bellew? Have seen a lot of people talking about the 3/10 Haye stoppage but nobody has mentioned total rounds yet that I have seen


----------



## Jdempsey85

Bellews corner to throw in towel 8/1 with betvictor


----------



## hellsbells

Haye is only 4/6 to win in 1-6 which seems like a gift of money.


----------



## Drew

hellsbells said:


> Haye is only 4/6 to win in 1-6 which seems like a gift of money.


Is under 5.5 rounds the same as under 6 rounds? Under 4.5 is 11/10 seems generous too.


----------



## Shuffle

OD by ko, tko, dq
Paulie by decision
Haye by ko.......
Thurman by ko......
20/1 with bet365, surely worth putting a fiver on?


----------



## tab35

hellsbells said:


> Haye is only 4/6 to win in 1-6 which seems like a gift of money.


4/6 = 8/12. Better to put your money on under 6.5 rounds at 8/13. Marginally shorter odds, you get and extra half a round plus every other method of stoppage (cut, injury, DQ, Bellew hail mary)


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Haye in 1-3, thank me later


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

A.C.S said:


> Haye in 1-3, thank me later


Good shout, I was thinking of straddling against Haye 4-6. He could start slow like he did with Audley which is the only thing I'm worried about.


----------



## Oli

hellsbells said:


> Haye is only 4/6 to win in 1-6 which seems like a gift of money.


Why when you need to put a million quid on to win anything


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

hellsbells said:


> Haye is only 4/6 to win in 1-6 which seems like a gift of money.


Agreed. Haye wants to make a statement and call out Joshua so I don't think he will want Bellew to go beyond 5 rounds.


----------



## goeasyefc

Davies rounds 1-6 - 16/5 with paddy's

Haye 1-3

Haye round 2

Anyone think 10/3 is decent for chad dawson ?


----------



## emallini

I've put a bit on Dawson points at 6/1


----------



## Marlow

goeasyefc said:


> Davies rounds 1-6 - 16/5 with paddy's
> 
> Haye 1-3
> 
> Haye round 2
> 
> Anyone think 10/3 is decent for chad dawson ?


I was surprised he was that big when I had a look, he's the value pick certainly.


----------



## TomM0816

This might make me look a twat, but it's only for this fight I've ever seen people talk about .5 rounds in betting meaning literally half a round. I always assumed it was like an Asian Handicap in Football (-1.5 meaning a team has to win by two clear goals), so if you had Haye in under 6.5 rounds, you have until the completion of the 6th.

Anyway, Haye in 6 or less, Eggington by any method (I actually think he might stop Paulie) and Fonfara on points is nearly 7/1. That's where I'll be going.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Good shout, I was thinking of straddling against Haye 4-6. He could start slow like he did with Audley which is the only thing I'm worried about.


Haye started slow against Audley because he had money on round 3 he even admitted it, if Haye lets Bellew get to round 4 it just lowers Haye's stock, im telling you Haye is going to blast him out of there asap so the casuals all scream make Haye is a monster make Haye vs AJ


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

TomM0816 said:


> This might make me look a twat, but it's only for this fight I've ever seen people talk about .5 rounds in betting meaning literally half a round. I always assumed it was like an Asian Handicap in Football (-1.5 meaning a team has to win by two clear goals), so if you had *Haye in under 6.5 rounds*, you have until the completion of the 6th.
> 
> Anyway, Haye in 6 or less, Eggington by any method (I actually think he might stop Paulie) and Fonfara on points is nearly 7/1. That's where I'll be going.


If you put under 6.5 rounds you have until half way into round 7 to win, they are weird bets but it means under 6.5 completed rounds


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

A.C.S said:


> Haye started slow against Audley because he had money on round 3 he even admitted it, if Haye lets Bellew get to round 4 it just lowers Haye's stock, im telling you Haye is going to blast him out of there asap so the casuals all scream make Haye is a monster make Haye vs AJ


I sure do hope he does. Love to see him call out AJ too.


----------



## stavros85

Done a double haye 1-3 and under 7 rounds Davies Matthews


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

stavros85 said:


> Done a double haye 1-3 and under 7 rounds Davies Matthews


Good luck mate. Half way there.


----------



## stavros85

Cheers. Just checked there out at a party only got the bet on due to a Swansea last min winner haha


----------



## goeasyefc

goeasyefc said:


> Davies rounds 1-6 - 16/5


That'll do for now


----------



## goeasyefc

Went to back eggington stoppage then and done paulie by mistake . I blame the beer. Cunt


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Retired from betting a while, sorry lads :sad5


----------



## stavros85

Take the loss still had good win the day catch the fight in morning


----------



## goeasyefc

Got refunded on my chad dawson bet


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

goeasyefc said:


> Got refunded on my chad dawson bet


What was the bet and why?


----------



## goeasyefc

A.C.S said:


> What was the bet and why?


Dawson to win and no idea why it was refunded . No complaints mind


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

goeasyefc said:


> Dawson to win and no idea why it was refunded . No complaints mind


Lol oh wow, he got stopped fair and square you got kind of lucky


----------



## goeasyefc

A.C.S said:


> Lol oh wow, he got stopped fair and square you got kind of lucky


Yeah it's a weird one that like


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Looks like I'm not the only person who got cleaned out with the Haye fight.


----------



## dkos

Josh King is 15/8 to beat Michael Katsidis.

Surely even a half-competent opponent will beat Katsidis these days? Surprised the odds are this long.

Edit: Hirofumi Mukai at 10/1 to beat Rex Tso is generous as well.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Michael Conlan to win in round 1 is 5/4, round 2 - 3/1


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Matthysse to KO Taylor is 5/4, crazy odds Taylor isnt that good at all and has no defense


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

A.C.S said:


> Matthysse to KO Taylor is 5/4, crazy odds Taylor isnt that good at all and has no defense


WTF, that's pretty crazy. Unless Lucas has suddenly lost his step he should be stopping Taylor.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

A.C.S said:


> Matthysse to KO Taylor is 5/4, crazy odds Taylor isnt that good at all and has no defense


Taylor has never been knocked out, he may have bit of a chin. It's a 10 round fight so he could last the distance.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Taylor has never been knocked out, he may have bit of a chin. It's a 10 round fight so he could last the distance.


True but againat Broner he got knocked down in the last round and looked very tired, Matthysse throws too many bombs to not KO someone on this level he definitely doesnt have a Provodnikov chin


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

A.C.S said:


> True but againat Broner he got knocked down in the last round and looked very tired, Matthysse throws too many bombs to not KO someone on this level he definitely doesnt have a Provodnikov chin


Agree. It would be a great comeback if he stopped him. Hope he does.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Agree. It would be a great comeback if he stopped him. Hope he does.


If Taylor goes down once im cashing out lol ive seen too many people survive recently


----------



## SpursBen316

Managed to get 3/1 on Kell Brook to beat Spence £200 would net me £800. Non boxing related but every pre season I get the 442 guide find all the pre season results and bet on league and cup winners. All the way from Premier League to Evo Stik Southern Premier League. I have made a profit of £668.74 but still have Real Madrid Champions League which would bank me another £338. Crazy weekend had Newcastle to win Championship banked me £50 and Portsmouth to win League 2 £70. Both were outsiders at the start of the weekend. If one would have won the league good result but both crazy. Also had Sheffield United which got settled a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately I had a wicked acca Prem Championship League 1 and League 2 league winners just needed Man City to win Premiership and would have won £3,451 lol. Have a feeling Kell to stop Spence rounds 6 and 7 which is 37/1 with Betfair. very good odds considering most have it 20/1 - 22/1- 25/. 

Was hoping to back Groves as well but very short odds


----------



## DynamiteDan

SpursBen316 said:


> Managed to get 3/1 on Kell Brook to beat Spence £200 would net me £800. Non boxing related but every pre season I get the 442 guide find all the pre season results and bet on league and cup winners. All the way from Premier League to Evo Stik Southern Premier League. I have made a profit of £668.74 but still have Real Madrid Champions League which would bank me another £338. Crazy weekend had Newcastle to win Championship banked me £50 and Portsmouth to win League 2 £70. Both were outsiders at the start of the weekend. If one would have won the league good result but both crazy. Also had Sheffield United which got settled a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately I had a wicked acca Prem Championship League 1 and League 2 league winners just needed Man City to win Premiership and would have won £3,451 lol. Have a feeling Kell to stop Spence rounds 6 and 7 which is 37/1 with Betfair. very good odds considering most have it 20/1 - 22/1- 25/.
> 
> Was hoping to back Groves as well but very short odds


How did you get 3/1 Brook to beat Spence?


----------



## cs1986

Must be for kell by KO


----------



## SpursBen316

been looking at the odds for a while and found matchbook offered 3/1 over the weekend looked today and its 6/4 

can't believe people don't check the odds its easy with oddschecker etc and bonuses for signing up etc. 

Still shocked Sence is 4/7 with some bookies.


----------



## Marlow

SpursBen316 said:


> been looking at the odds for a while and found matchbook offered 3/1 over the weekend looked today and its 6/4
> 
> can't believe people don't check the odds its easy with oddschecker etc and bonuses for signing up etc.
> 
> Still shocked Sence is 4/7 with some bookies.


Baffling that someone would offer up odds that high when he'd not been close to 2/1 let alone 3/1.


----------



## SpursBen316

Have you ever heard of Matchbook I haven't lol so much competition they need to offer something to get you away from the big 5. 

If anyone does go through the oddschecker route when u look at the odds winner bet odds page keep an eye out for special offer tab it usually has a tick

if you went with 888sport another one I haven't heard of 6/5 they treble the odds of first bet. Additional winnings paid as free bet 

Had an acca this morning

Groves 
Brook 
Ward
Allen
Helenius

Just under 15/1 

Nets me £106.44 

Wanted Chisora to win but haven't heard much after the Whyte fight. Last time Helenius damaged his hand got outboxed and still won.


----------



## Marlow

SpursBen316 said:


> Have you ever heard of Matchbook I haven't lol so much competition they need to offer something to get you away from the big 5.
> 
> If anyone does go through the oddschecker route when u look at the odds winner bet odds page keep an eye out for special offer tab it usually has a tick
> 
> if you went with 888sport another one I haven't heard of 6/5 they treble the odds of first bet. Additional winnings paid as free bet
> 
> Had an acca this morning
> 
> Groves
> Brook
> Ward
> Allen
> Helenius
> 
> Just under 15/1
> 
> Nets me £106.44
> 
> Wanted Chisora to win but haven't heard much after the Whyte fight. Last time Helenius damaged his hand got outboxed and still won.


They're an exchange like betfair and smarkets, their selling point is low commission which I think is 1.15% but they're not someone I've used because of the lack of liquidity.


----------



## Drew

SpursBen316 said:


> Managed to get 3/1 on Kell Brook to beat Spence £200 would net me £800. Non boxing related but every pre season I get the 442 guide find all the pre season results and bet on league and cup winners. All the way from Premier League to Evo Stik Southern Premier League. I have made a profit of £668.74 but still have Real Madrid Champions League which would bank me another £338. Crazy weekend had Newcastle to win Championship banked me £50 and Portsmouth to win League 2 £70. Both were outsiders at the start of the weekend. If one would have won the league good result but both crazy. Also had Sheffield United which got settled a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately I had a wicked acca Prem Championship League 1 and League 2 league winners just needed Man City to win Premiership and would have won £3,451 lol. Have a feeling Kell to stop Spence rounds 6 and 7 which is 37/1 with Betfair. very good odds considering most have it 20/1 - 22/1- 25/.
> 
> Was hoping to back Groves as well but very short odds


I put £100 on Spence to win a couple of months ago when he was even money, looked yesterday and the cash out offer was £109.82 as Spence is now 8/13 so I took the £9.82 profit haha, as Brook looks like he's making the weight better than I thought he would I thought he'd be getting shorter odds not longer its crazy.

Btw I think Helenius has regressed since he got the robbery decision vs Del Boy and Chisora is coming off the back of a great performance, plus they both have the same promoter this time and after the fuss of the last fight I think Del boy will get a fair shake.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Can someone explain to me betfair exchange I dont get it lol, I understand 'Back' is when you are backing that thing to happen and 'Lay' is when you are going against that single Lay

So say Kudryashov vs Dorticos
To go the distance:

Yes - Back 2 (£10) Lay 7.8 (£9)
No - Back 1.15 (£66) Lay 2 (£10)

What is the numbers 2 and 7.8? And is the number figure the amount put on so far?


----------



## DomB

A.C.S said:


> Can someone explain to me betfair exchange I dont get it lol, I understand 'Back' is when you are backing that thing to happen and 'Lay' is when you are going against that single Lay
> 
> So say Kudryashov vs Dorticos
> To go the distance:
> 
> Yes - Back 2 (£10) Lay 7.8 (£9)
> No - Back 1.15 (£66) Lay 2 (£10)
> 
> What is the numbers 2 and 7.8? And is the number figure the amount put on so far?


The 2 is the price available to back "yes it will go the distance". If you place £10 on that and the fight goes the distance you get £20 back (minus 5% comission). So effectively evens. The (£10) is the maximum amount available at that price at the given time.

If you don't think the fight will go the distance you could lay "yes the fight will go the distance" at 7.8. So if you wanted to win a tenner on this outcome you would have to put up a £68 stake. The fight goes 12 you lose £68, if it finishes early you win a tenner (minus 5% commission). Again, the (£9) is the actual amount available to lay at that price at that time.


----------



## SpursBen316

I couldn't bring myself to jump on the Mayweather VS Mcgregor fight betting even though it was a gimme. 


New season 1st bet is a big one for me was going to go £200 on the outright but won £80 on Kane first scorer vs Everton and also had £133 on a acca. 

£400 Canelo To beat GGG 11/8 

Canelo win round 6 £10 66/1
Canelo win round 7 £10 66/1


Can see Canelo having to come from behind and off the canvas to win. Win or loose looking forward to watching this


----------



## tompreston

Gonna have £20 on GGG for stoppage this weekend. Think he know's he won't get the scorecards in his favour so he'll go for it. His footwork will be too much for Canelo. 

Ortiz at 11/10 to win outright against Wilder seems a very good bet as well.


----------



## stavros85

I'm sticking money on ggg stoppage myself


----------



## Doyley10

£20 on GGG and Saunders pays £45.90.

As you can see, I'm a major player and big risk taker.


----------



## tompreston

Doyley10 said:


> £20 on GGG and Saunders pays £45.90.
> 
> As you can see, I'm a major player and big risk taker.


My GGG KO pays the same. Im gonna go semi big on Ortiz I think - around £50 or so.

And if you fancy a wildcard bet - North End as champions at 50/1 and McGuire as top goalscorer at 65/1 - if just placed my free bet on Mayweather McGregor on them and a few extra quid on the accumulation etc


----------



## Ric Flair

Anyone seen any prices for linares to stop campbell?
He's 1/4 to win but he'll defo stop him so might lump on. None the big boys seem to do many markets on the boxing


----------



## Wig

A.C.S said:


> Can someone explain to me betfair exchange I dont get it lol, I understand 'Back' is when you are backing that thing to happen and 'Lay' is when you are going against that single Lay
> 
> So say Kudryashov vs Dorticos
> To go the distance:
> 
> Yes - Back 2 (£10) Lay 7.8 (£9)
> No - Back 1.15 (£66) Lay 2 (£10)
> 
> What is the numbers 2 and 7.8? And is the number figure the amount put on so far?


that's the spread


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Skybet Joshua vs Pulev

Fight to be won in an odd round - 1/1
Fight to be won in an even round - 5/4

Easy money


----------



## tompreston

A.C.S said:


> Skybet Joshua vs Pulev
> 
> Fight to be won in an odd round - 1/1
> Fight to be won in an even round - 5/4
> 
> Easy money


So as long as you feel the fight will be ended by stoppage, Its a 'free bet'. With an even round meaning winnings, odd round your money back?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

tompreston said:


> So as long as you feel the fight will be ended by stoppage, Its a 'free bet'. With an even round meaning winnings, odd round your money back?


Yeah basically lol but you'd have to put loads on to make profit, theres a way to do it so you get profit either way but but its going to be the tiniest bit lol


----------



## tompreston

A.C.S said:


> Yeah basically lol but you'd have to put loads on to make profit, theres a way to do it so you get profit either way but but its going to be the tiniest bit lol


Ahh if you weighted out the odds a bit.

So £1000 on odd rounds gives you £2000 back.

£900 on even rounds gives you £2025 back.

Total cost is £1900 but you'll make £100or £125 depending on the round, but the risk being the fight goes the distance.


----------



## Wallet

tompreston said:


> Ahh if you weighted out the odds a bit.
> 
> So £1000 on odd rounds gives you £2000 back.
> 
> £900 on even rounds gives you £2025 back.
> 
> Total cost is £1900 but you'll make £100or £125 depending on the round, but the risk being the fight goes the distance.


Or... you could just back the fight not to go the distance at 1/8.


----------



## tompreston

Can get nearly 5-1 on Yildrim to win outright at the weekend and 12-1 on him to win on points. 

Seems decent value though admittedly I've seen fuck all of Yildrim and that based on sparring stories


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

tompreston said:


> Can get nearly 5-1 on Yildrim to win outright at the weekend and 12-1 on him to win on points.
> 
> Seems decent value though admittedly I've seen fuck all of Yildrim and that based on sparring stories


I watched some footage of him and his opponent was getting through his guard, im not sure if his guard is always that shit but if it is Eubank will land combos all night


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Eagerly waiting for odds on Trout vs Hurd. 

Think Trout takes this.


----------



## Zico

£10 on the Draw tonight, should go the distance so worth a pop.


----------



## AllTheBelts

£60 on Groves RD 1-6 for a £100 profit easily worth the risk for me 

Cox being some hidden gem is a load of bollocks and he's small at the weight too.


----------



## SpursBen316

Seem to be on a roll on the boxing super series lol. First with Eubank and now with Groves under 8 and round betting last night won me a few quid. 

So I turn my attention to Jurgen Braehmer vs Rob Brant 

Rob Brant is 6/5 I have to say I don't know that much about him. Has anyone seen much of him ? 

I did look at his record but not seen him in the flesh. Might be worth a few quid I thought Jurgen had retired and gone into training. 

See the fight is in Europe so may chnage my mind 

Any thoughts or is anyone having a bet on this 

Cheers


----------



## AllTheBelts

SpursBen316 said:


> Seem to be on a roll on the boxing super series lol. First with Eubank and now with Groves under 8 and round betting last night won me a few quid.
> 
> So I turn my attention to Jurgen Braehmer vs Rob Brant
> 
> Rob Brant is 6/5 I have to say I don't know that much about him. Has anyone seen much of him ?
> 
> I did look at his record but not seen him in the flesh. Might be worth a few quid I thought Jurgen had retired and gone into training.
> 
> See the fight is in Europe so may chnage my mind
> 
> Any thoughts or is anyone having a bet on this
> 
> Cheers


Brant is not good but Braehmer could be very shot and/or broken down so I'd avoid this one.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Zhanat Zhakiyanov is 7/1 by dec. Could be decent. Burnett looks good, but really Haskins is a euro level operator imo. I was impressed by Zhakiyanov. 

Cant see a knockout. Might be worth a punt. 

A few longer odds bets im looking at at the moment. This one above, AJ by dec (12/1) and Ian Lewison over Joyce (8/1 by any method, 10/1 KO).

Definitely wouldnt take all of them. Might not bother with any. All of em i think the opposite result is likely, but considering the value might be worth it.


----------



## hands of stone

tyron nurse by decision..........


----------



## tompreston

hands of stone said:


> tyron nurse by decision..........


Odds?


----------



## tompreston

Thomas Crewz said:


> Zhanat Zhakiyanov is 7/1 by dec. Could be decent. Burnett looks good, but really Haskins is a euro level operator imo. I was impressed by Zhakiyanov.
> 
> Cant see a knockout. Might be worth a punt.
> 
> A few longer odds bets im looking at at the moment. This one above, AJ by dec (12/1) and Ian Lewison over Joyce (8/1 by any method, 10/1 KO).
> 
> Definitely wouldnt take all of them. Might not bother with any. All of em i think the opposite result is likely, but considering the value might be worth it.


7 to 1 seems generous - just with Burnett at home and I really don't think Booth would have put him in there if he didn't really fancy it


----------



## Undefeated chump

tompreston said:


> 7 to 1 seems generous - just with Burnett at home and I really don't think Booth would have put him in there if he didn't really fancy it


Hope not, I put a few quid on Groves ko & Burnett & Williams to win outright at just over 3/1.

It's free money @sugar ray sheepskin :happy


----------



## Thomas Crewz

tompreston said:


> 7 to 1 seems generous - just with Burnett at home and I really don't think Booth would have put him in there if he didn't really fancy it


Aye you are right of course. I do really rate Burnett as well.

You never know until you know though. Zhakiyanov is a very different fighter to Haskins, and a better one.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin

Undefeated chump said:


> Williams to win outright at just over 3/1.
> 
> It's free money @sugar ray sheepskin :happy


Dont throw your money away mate


----------



## Undefeated chump

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> Dont throw your money away mate


Thanks for you're concern mate but I do fancy Burnett to get the win, but if something spectacular does happen I'll make my money back on the Williams fight :good


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin

Undefeated chump said:


> Thanks for you're concern mate but I do fancy Burnett to get the win, but if something spectacular does happen I'll make my money back on the Williams fight :good


:lol::bart


----------



## hands of stone

tompreston said:


> Odds?


3/1

it's not bad to be fair? I like Nurse though so that's clouding my judgement


----------



## AllTheBelts

Just a small accy this weekend but pretty confident.


----------



## Hands of Bone

Burnett on points is a good bet, imo. Burnett is a pretty smart fighter and he is big and strong. Zhakiyanov is obviously a tough nut. I can't see this one not going the distance, and I can't see Burnett not being given the nod in his home town. Especially when he is good at finishing rounds with a flourish. I don't want to be too cynical, but those eyecatching moments at the end of each round will be all that the judges need to tip it in Burnett's favour.


----------



## SpursBen316

Gone with my gut and put £25 on Brant 11/10. Been watching him on youtube lol that ko on Perez. With Jurgen out for a year I am just hoping he has come back for a payday then goes back to coaching. 

Might have a look at the ko and round betting nearer the fight with it being In Germany may feel he needs to get a ko. 

Also had a little treble 

Warrington
Catterall 
Burnett

Evens £20


----------



## SpursBen316

2/3 so far


----------



## emallini

Taking 4/1 on Helenius beating Whyte next weekend. I don't trust Whytes defence.


----------



## tompreston

emallini said:


> Taking 4/1 on Helenius beating Whyte next weekend. I don't trust Whytes defence.


I was thinking theres value in that. Not sure where Helenius is at though

Chisora was motivated against Whyte I suppose but he's looked crap the last couple of years. Whyte struggled against Lewison


----------



## Chip H

emallini said:


> Taking 4/1 on Helenius beating Whyte next weekend. I don't trust Whytes defence.


I'm having some of that.


----------



## hellsbells

AJ stoppage 7-12 is 4/1 or thereabouts. He really should be able to put Takam away early but with the stick Fast Car is getting about the card I can see him trying to get Joshua to string it out a bit.


----------



## SpursBen316

£40 on AJ 6 round or over 

2/1


----------



## ORG83

Had a ladbrokes special @ 16/1 for Buglioni, Yafai & Whyte fights to all go 12 rounds. 

Thank you very much


----------



## Grant

ORG83 said:


> Had a ladbrokes special @ 16/1 for Buglioni, Yafai & Whyte fights to all go 12 rounds.
> 
> Thank you very much


My fancy all week has been Whyte Pts at 5/2.

Lumped on, then in the last hour it drifted to 11/4 and SkyBet boosted it to 3/1. Bastards.


----------



## Grant

Oh, and Cardiff cost me a 150/1 accy. Pricks.


----------



## ORG83

Grant said:


> My fancy all week has been Whyte Pts at 5/2.
> 
> Lumped on, then in the last hour it drifted to 11/4 and SkyBet boosted it to 3/1. Bastards.


Yes I presumed they felt it would end but despite both being stopped, Helenius and Whyte are both tough and both can be kinda sloppy.

Whilst japs are tough as shit and Yafai doesn't punch nearly as hard as he thinks he does.

Buglioni I just fancied him to not have enough to stop Richards who I think is decent.

Not a bad £50, wish I'd put more on it but won a bit playing Roulette so withdrew it and left £3 which I threw on it last min


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> £40 on AJ 6 round or over
> 
> 2/1


Won this bet forgot to put VJ vs Takam 6th round or over

£120 banked also had £20 on Whyte 5/2 on points not a bad night


----------



## Jon_Snow

Got on Whyte on points at 7/2 and 11/2 in play for £100 and took price boosted Joshua in the 10th @ 50/1 for £250 so not a bad night for a shit card


----------



## ORG83

Jon_Snow said:


> Got on Whyte on points at 7/2 and 11/2 in play for £100 and took price boosted Joshua in the 10th @ 50/1 for £250 so not a bad night for a shit card


That's a very good night.

I had fiver on Joshua 9-10 @ 12s for £65 and a fiver on the special I mentioned above for £101, so not a bad night either.

Also I had £60 off of ladbrokes via roulette and 3 spins on slots, so took £50 out and then had the above as free bets.

Productive day


----------



## Elyblueaj

Sky bet popped up on my phone saying Joshua had predicted a tenth round KO so they’d boosted it from 25-1 to 50-1, I made some sarcastic comment to my mate and he had a sneaky tenner on it, jammy bastard


----------



## SpursBen316

Had a £20 free bet today gone for a 7 fight acca

Chisora to beat Agit
McDonnell to beat Sòlis
Wilder to beat Stiverne
Taylor to beat Vaz 
Smith beat Williams
Lemieux to beat Saunders
Haye to beat Bellew

Win £308.11


----------



## SpursBen316

Also put £20 on Chisora Mcdonnell double


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Had a £20 free bet today gone for a 7 fight acca
> 
> Chisora to beat Agit
> McDonnell to beat Sòlis
> Wilder to beat Stiverne
> Taylor to beat Vaz
> Smith beat Williams
> Lemieux to beat Saunders
> Haye to beat Bellew
> 
> Win £308.11


Some proper hard picks in there. You'll deserve every penny if it comes in.


----------



## SpursBen316

Yea grant its a long shot changed my mind 3 times on Smith and the BJS fight free bet though so bit of fun 

Saw u had a bet on sky bet last night have u signed up for the free bet club ?

Its only a fiver they give out a week but been using them a won quite a bit so far


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Yea grant its a long shot changed my mind 3 times on Smith and the BJS fight free bet though so bit of fun
> 
> Saw u had a bet on sky bet last night have u signed up for the free bet club ?
> 
> Its only a fiver they give out a week but been using them a won quite a bit so far


Yeah mate, been doing it ages.

TBH, Whyte Pts bailed me out last night, had a shit day.


----------



## tompreston

So betway have a market for Joshuas next opponent with Parker at 6/4 as the favourite. 

I've had to request odds specifically for Jarell Miller but hes been added to the market at 10/1 (was hoping for bigger). 

But with Hearns US venture, AJs showtime deal up, Miller being with a smaller US Promoter and him being American, trash talking and unbeaten I think they'll vue him as the perfect first fighter for AJ if they decide to give the US a whirl. 

Tellingly he's also name dropped him into a few IFL interviews alongside Parker and Wilder when talking about whats next. 

I could be talking bollocks but think 10/1 is value.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> Had a £20 free bet today gone for a 7 fight acca
> 
> Chisora to beat Agit
> McDonnell to beat Sòlis
> Wilder to beat Stiverne
> Taylor to beat Vaz
> Smith beat Williams
> Lemieux to beat Saunders
> Haye to beat Bellew
> 
> Win £308.11


Lemieux to beat Saunders is 100% guaranteed but not sure about Haye hes a cripple


----------



## ORG83

tompreston said:


> So betway have a market for Joshuas next opponent with Parker at 6/4 as the favourite.
> 
> I've had to request odds specifically for Jarell Miller but hes been added to the market at 10/1 (was hoping for bigger).
> 
> But with Hearns US venture, AJs showtime deal up, Miller being with a smaller US Promoter and him being American, trash talking and unbeaten I think they'll vue him as the perfect first fighter for AJ if they decide to give the US a whirl.
> 
> Tellingly he's also name dropped him into a few IFL interviews alongside Parker and Wilder when talking about whats next.
> 
> I could be talking bollocks but think 10/1 is value.


Think that's very good value, worth a tenner of my money for sure.


----------



## SpursBen316

Interesting Tom 

Parker would be my shout might request a bet with WH and Sky

Crazy Fury is 20/1 should be at least 80/1


----------



## tompreston

ORG83 said:


> Think that's very good value, worth a tenner of my money for sure.





SpursBen316 said:


> Interesting Tom
> 
> Parker would be my shout might request a bet with WH and Sky
> 
> Crazy Fury is 20/1 should be at least 80/1


I've just done a tenner myself a bit of stab. Nice oner if it pays off. With the free bet I've gone for all the 'home' fighters for Saturday's Monaco card - I clear a big £13.63 if that comes off

Let me know if WH and Sky open a market on it and have better odds.

Parker could be likely as think Duco are looking to cash out that belt. But saying that its Povetkin as a possible mando isnt it providing he beats Hammer. Presume a 75% split of Rybansky money wouldn't be a bad deal either. Split wise he'd be on the short end of an AJ fight


----------



## ORG83

Also completely unrelated to boxing but you can get evens on Last Christmas being Christmas no.1, which seems a bit of a given seeing George Michael died on Christmas Day


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> I've just done a tenner myself a bit of stab. Nice oner if it pays off. With the free bet I've gone for all the 'home' fighters for Saturday's Monaco card - I clear a big £13.63 if that comes off
> 
> Let me know if WH and Sky open a market on it and have better odds.
> 
> Parker could be likely as think Duco are looking to cash out that belt. But saying that its Povetkin as a possible mando isnt it providing he beats Hammer. Presume a 75% split of Rybansky money wouldn't be a bad deal either. Split wise he'd be on the short end of an AJ fight


Will Do Tom if anyone does it reckon it will be sky

I'll be having some of Parker if they do.

I did find this if you are on twitter I would tweet them but not on there.

https://support.skybet.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/538/c/392


----------



## SpursBen316

Just been looking at sky bet to win a world title market .

To win a world title before 1st January 2019

https://www.skybet.com/boxing/requestabet/event/20044565

Yarde 6/4 might be worth a shout. Taylor 1/3 If he was with 1 of the big 2 would have a look


----------



## SpursBen316

To win a world title before January 1st 2020

https://www.skybet.com/boxing/requestabet/event/20229829

Lewis Ritson 15/8 Buatsi 2/1

And errr Gorman 10/1


----------



## SpursBen316

And finally to win a world title before 1st January 2021

I know some fella posters reckon Oleksandr Usyk could well win a world title he is 13/8

https://www.skybet.com/boxing/requestabet/event/20365098

Would have had a treble Ritson, Buatsi and Yarde but it won't allow it so stuck

£15 Yarde to win a World Title before 1st January 2019 6/4 Win £37.50

For bet to be valid has to be WBA [Super] WBO IBF and WBC


----------



## SpursBen316

A.C.S said:


> Lemieux to beat Saunders is 100% guaranteed but not sure about Haye hes a cripple


That is the one I am most confident on my take Bellew farewell fight and cashing out for retirement.

BJS fight and the Smith fight is just a pure toss a coin and see imo


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> And finally to win a world title before 1st January 2021
> 
> I know some fella posters reckon Oleksandr Usyk could well win a world title he is 13/8
> 
> https://www.skybet.com/boxing/requestabet/event/20365098
> 
> Would have had a treble Ritson, Buatsi and Yarde but it won't allow it so stuck
> 
> £15 Yarde to win a World Title before 1st January 2019 6/4 Win £37.50
> 
> For bet to be valid has to be WBA [Super] WBO IBF and WBC


If it wasn't Kovalev who'd be holding the WBO I'd lump on (his next fight is for the vacant isnt it?).

Imagine how gutted you'd be if you'd done the same bet for Catterall a year or two ago. All the pieces line up for a vacant shot at Maurice Hooker and Flanagan goes and steals it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> That is the one I am most confident on my take Bellew farewell fight and cashing out for retirement.
> 
> BJS fight and the Smith fight is just a pure toss a coin and see imo


But Haye has one leg, Bellew is cashing out with a win lol if he wins he can get a Parker fight or Whyte or someone


----------



## hellsbells

Bivol is evens to stop Broadhurst in the first 3 rounds which he should manage without too much fuss.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

hellsbells said:


> Bivol is evens to stop Broadhurst in the first 3 rounds which he should manage without too much fuss.


Not bad odds those, but he's quite patient and doesn't really go looking for the stoppage


----------



## SpursBen316

So Sky Voided McDonnell and Chisora stinking out Monaco. 

Great night lol

On the plus side I won £178.52 on a footy acca and watched the deciding match on s4c 

Chisora needs a ko


----------



## hellsbells

That went well.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Doubled a 20 in play on chisora losing so that’s covered my gambling for tomorrow


----------



## SpursBen316

http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/e/11939573/Anthony+Joshua+Next+Opponent.html


----------



## SpursBen316

Put £40 on Parker Tom 2/1 Win = £120

Would love AJ VS Wilder next in the summer in a big stadium fight but think it will be later in the year.

Will have a bet on Smith VS Williams fight after the weigh in. Leaning towards Smith but can he do the weight ???

Away from boxing managed to win £63 on GSP win on Saturday.


----------



## Boxalot

AJ is 1/25 to beat Joseph Parker. Don’t get me wrong I think he’ll win convincingly, but that’s mental.


----------



## Scotty

I put a few bob on Miguel Vasquez and hope he doesn't get jobbed on the scorecards. Those are outrageous odds at 15-1.


----------



## Marlow

Foot seems big at nearly 6/1 with Marathon bet.


----------



## beadybea

I like the value of;

Soltby by decision at 14/1
Wach by decision 16/1

Not saying they are my picks for those fights though.


----------



## SpursBen316

Out of the £63 I won on the UFC last weekend put £30 on Liam Smith to win tonight 11/10.

Looked in decent nick on the scales and fancy him to get a stoppage. Do I want him to win is another question for a another day.

Also had Smith in rounds

6 20/1 fiver [free bet]
7 20/1 fiver [free bet]

Did take a look at Miller fight but no value for me


----------



## SpursBen316

Couple of specials William Hill are doing at the minute

Joshua unbeaten 1st Jamuary 2021 7/4

Dubois To beat AJ and be World Champion by the end of 2019 6/1

full list below

http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/c/10/mh/Boxing.html


----------



## J0E_90

Like the look of Heffron 2/1 KO tonight. Heading some VERY good things from camp


----------



## Boxalot

I think Smith stoppage rounds 10-12 is overpriced at 10/1.

Had a small bet on that and Jarrell Miller to out point Mariusz Wach. The double is 20/1.


----------



## Drew

Jerwin Ancajas to KO Conlan and Skoglund to beat Fielding is a sure thing to me and £50 will get you £128.33. Conlan has been close to getting stopped at domestic level and fielding was lucky to get the decision against Rebrasse who isn't as good as Skoglund imo.


----------



## all at sea

@UK fight fan

Any top tips for CHB Solaris?


----------



## UK fight fan

all at sea said:


> @UK fight fan
> 
> Any top tips for CHB Solaris?


Don't know about solaris, you'll have to meet him at Cheltanam train station to ask him.

I could give you some boxing tips though- as evidently you don't know nothing about it and don't post about it? What fight would you like to know about there's a guy you might have seen on the celebrity jungle thing (if you wasn't in Cheltnam at the time to cross cocks with Ryan) called David Haye fighting a bloke from Liverpool called Tony Bellew soon, Bellew beat him last time in an upset


----------



## SpursBen316

Anyone having a bet tonight ?


----------



## SpursBen316

Garcia to be knocked down in first 3 rounds 2/1 is trending n WH

gone for Frampton 1-3 11/2 £6 wins £39

Also started to put a few quid on Groves to beat Eubank finally made my mind up. With free bets and boosts it should be a substantial bet when the fight comes around Skybet and Paddy Power currently offering best odds


----------



## hands of stone

Rigo is 4/1
That's insane


----------



## tompreston

hands of stone said:


> Rigo is 4/1
> That's insane


I just dont see him winning. He's 4 weight division's out really and he's already been dropped by fellas not any great shakes


----------



## hands of stone

gamboa was 13/5, i've got a double on so half way there!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

hands of stone said:


> gamboa was 13/5, i've got a double on so half way there!


With Lemieux KO? Nice bet youve won


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

BJS Points - 13/8
Lemieux KO - 13/8

Interesting


----------



## quincy k

prime lemuiex couldnt finish njikam, barely stopped rosado after completely unloading on him for ten rounds


----------



## quincy k

hands of stone said:


> gamboa was 13/5, i've got a double on so half way there!


top ten worst decision of 2017 for a ranked opponent


----------



## hands of stone

quincy k said:


> top ten worst decision of 2017 for a ranked opponent


Hearns fault


----------



## craigseventy

Groves to win super series 9/4 seems decent


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Rigondeaux to be knocked down 8/11, crazy odds! He gets knocked down in every big fight dont know how anyone cant put a bet on that lol

Dubois to win in 1-2 - 4/5


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A.C.S said:


> Rigondeaux to be knocked down 8/11, crazy odds! He gets knocked down in every big fight dont know how anyone cant put a bet on that lol
> 
> Dubois to win in 1-2 - 4/5


I take the Rigo part back, seeing that hes actually taller than Garu Russell Jr and he actually weughed in quite heavy and looked good no point in ruining the fight by betting on it, still think he gets knocked down though lol


----------



## J0E_90

Katie Taylor to win by stoppage - 6/4
(May as well go with the Fight NOT to go the distance, same odds)

Shocked when I saw these odds (especially considering that Taylor was 4/9 to stop Sanchez who is a LOT better than McCaskill)


----------



## emallini

Having a nibble at Lemiuex Points at 5/1


----------



## ButeTheBeast

Saunders winning against Lemiuex at evens are huge odds.

David's only shot is a 1 in 50 punch.


----------



## SpursBen316

Finally took the plunge. 

2 bets of £500 (£1000) on George Groves to beat Eubank wins me £2200 

Nearer the time will have a few bets on round betting. Was advised by a guy at work to try and put a few quid on Eubank ko under 6 rounds and to try and minimise losses but gone with gut feeling. 

Biggest ever bet on boxing. Dunno if it helps but ill be there watching it unfold lol


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> Finally took the plunge.
> 
> 2 bets of £500 (£1000) on George Groves to beat Eubank wins me £2200
> 
> Nearer the time will have a few bets on round betting. Was advised by a guy at work to try and put a few quid on Eubank ko under 6 rounds and to try and minimise losses but gone with gut feeling.
> 
> Biggest ever bet on boxing. Dunno if it helps but ill be there watching it unfold lol


You are officially mad!


----------



## SpursBen316

Anyone having a bet on the UFC tonight ?

Cyborg to win round 1 is 7/2

Want Holly to win but expers going with Cyborg :think1


----------



## SpursBen316

Gone with the head 20 quid cyborg round 1 7/2 

Heart hopes Holly wins


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Gone with the head 20 quid cyborg round 1 7/2
> 
> Heart hopes Holly wins


Yeah i dont see round one, Holm being a counter puncher and be working to game plan. Even Cyborgs last fight was a minor step up of sorts and she struggled to get her outta there.

I fancy a Jackson Wink gameplan masterplan. But not confident enough to put money down on it


----------



## SpursBen316

Hope u are right even if I lose lol

Bit premature but cheers for the tip on AJ vs Parker next fight any day now surely

Really think the UFC have something going with a big fight on the 30th December every year I would love boxing to do something similar now the arguement would be people not wanting to part with cash Christmas but a big enough fight I would be sold


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Hope u are right even if I lose lol
> 
> Bit premature but cheers for the tip on AJ vs Parker next fight any day now surely
> 
> Really think the UFC have something going with a big fight on the 30th December every year I would love boxing to do something similar now the arguement would be people not wanting to part with cash Christmas but a big enough fight I would be sold


ahh my tip was Jarrell Miller @ 15/1 though he was more an outside bet obviously- US venture for AJ, new deal, outspoken and unbeaten etc. Thought Parker would milk the belt and have a Aus/NZ mega fight with Lucas Browne before a big cash out with AJ

And yeah I'm excited for tonight. Always a bit bored in the no mans land between christmas and NY so these fights tonight I'm pretty hyped.

More Khabib wasting a world class opponent and apoligising for kicking his cunt in during the fight and telling Dana he deserves his title shot


----------



## SJS20

tompreston said:


> ahh my tip was Jarrell Miller @ 15/1 though he was more an outside bet obviously- US venture for AJ, new deal, outspoken and unbeaten etc. Thought Parker would milk the belt and have a Aus/NZ mega fight with Lucas Browne before a big cash out with AJ
> 
> And yeah I'm excited for tonight. Always a bit bored in the no mans land between christmas and NY so these fights tonight I'm pretty hyped.
> 
> More Khabib wasting a world class opponent and apoligising for kicking his cunt in during the fight and telling Dana he deserves his title shot


Something in my head is telling me Barboza will win. Excellent TD defence and I've never seen anyone kick like him.


----------



## tompreston

SJS20 said:


> Something in my head is telling me Barboza will win. Excellent TD defence and I've never seen anyone kick like him.


Khabib rushes in and looks sloppy with the way he strikes as well - appreciate its part of ***** technique, loop in and get a limb - but someone who throws like Barboza should find a gap.

its a great fight either way. 155 is some division, even with McGregors hiatus


----------



## tompreston

Parker to win outright is 10/1 with ladbrokes against AJ. 

I think Joshua will win but there is value there


----------



## tompreston

Can get Peterson at 13/1 against Spence. I fully expect Spence to win but that does seem quite wide. 

I've popped a tenner on Miocic at 6/4 as well to keep me up. Think thats good value considering how little we know about Ngannou and everything he's done, Stipe has too


----------



## ORG83

I have a roughly 7/1 treble of Rory Mac to win, Stipe by finish and DC by sub.


----------



## tompreston

ORG83 said:


> I have a roughly 7/1 treble of Rory Mac to win, Stipe by finish and DC by sub.


I mulled Stipe by stoppage as thats most likely how he wins but it only meant I'd win an extra £2 on my bet so for the extra scope if he just lays and prays on Ngannou


----------



## ORG83

tompreston said:


> I mulled Stipe by stoppage as thats most likely how he wins but it only meant I'd win an extra £2 on my bet so for the extra scope if he just lays and prays on Ngannou


Yeah definitely not worth it for £2.

No doubt I'll lose, I was gonna plum for a little acca on prelims and most of them have already come in, so Sod's law says the last 2 will and Stipe and DC will get killed?!


----------



## emallini

Got Briedis at 13/1 on points. Ridiculous odds imo.


----------



## tompreston

Anyone know how good this Kiram is whos fighting Matthysse is? 

Can get 7/1 on him. 38-0 record looks inflated but still?


----------



## SpursBen316

Won 140 quid on mr grigg vs West ham first scorer

Put 20 quid

On usyk 9/4 to win by tko ko or dq

Also been saving up my free bets from William Hill on Groves VS Eubank round betting

Groves 

Round 4 25/1 win £125
Round 5 25/1 £125


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> Anyone know how good this Kiram is whos fighting Matthysse is?
> 
> Can get 7/1 on him. 38-0 record looks inflated but still?


7/1 38-0 got my attention pal

Then I looked him up and one of his fights was in the fruit market venue lol
Have to admit though a welterweight Fighter from Thailand alarm bells ringing sounds like that guy who fought Haye sponsored by spa with a good record Arnold. I know nothing about Kiram

Good luck if u put a bet on


----------



## joe297

SpursBen316 said:


> Won 140 quid on mr grigg vs West ham first scorer
> 
> Put 20 quid
> 
> On usyk 9/4 to win by tko ko or dq
> 
> Also been saving up my free bets from William Hill on Groves VS Eubank round betting
> 
> Groves
> 
> Round 4 25/1 win £125
> Round 5 25/1 £125


Good bet mate, WIll Grigg's on fire.


----------



## joe297

SpursBen316 said:


> 7/1 38-0 got my attention pal
> 
> Then I looked him up and one of his fights was in the fruit market venue lol
> Have to admit though a welterweight Fighter from Thailand alarm bells ringing sounds like that guy who fought Haye sponsored by spa with a good record Arnold. I know nothing about Kiram
> 
> Good luck if u put a bet on


Fruit market venue? Expand on this.


----------



## SpursBen316

cheers pal me and Grigg go way back when working in Birmingham for a couple of years I used to watch him play when he was at Walsall used to get free tickets work sponsored Walsall and I can say when he scored his first hatrick I was there vs Carlisle If I remember

With the fruit market just found it when looking up Kiram he fought at the Tapong Fruit Market Centre Rayong vs Ramadhani Shauri.

Tom I have put a tenner on Matthysse rounds 1-3 4/1

https://www.badlefthook.com/2018/1/...ram-fighters-make-weight-for-hbo-doubleheader


----------



## Wig

Tapong fruit market is what the m.e.n wishes it could be


----------



## hellsbells

Usyk was 4/7 after 3 rounds hahahaha suck it Paddy and your new shit website.


----------



## SpursBen316

£20 On Chambo

Lot of people picking Lawrence Okolie so I am going against the grain

I was wrong about this fight I had a moan about it but I'll watch it over the weekend.

Still think the o2 should be used for the big fights though.

Don't think I will bother with round betting gut says it will go points. It will be a shootout or razor close tactical fight.


Also had a treble

Cheeseman
Bellotti
And Gassiev

£20 gets me nearly £50


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Gassiev vs Dorticos Under 9.5 rounds - 4/7

Load up then siit back and enjoy, or get ready to cash out if it starts getting late and someone gets hurt lol


----------



## SpursBen316

nice to see u back m8 

how much u put on exactly


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A.C.S said:


> Gassiev vs Dorticos Under 9.5 rounds - 4/7
> 
> Load up then siit back and enjoy, or get ready to cash out if it starts getting late and someone gets hurt lol





SpursBen316 said:


> nice to see u back m8
> 
> how much u put on exactly


Never follow my advice :lol: I need to stop betting on matches when they are both prime and not vulnerable

Luckily I lost £100 but then put £40 on Gassiev KO at 11/4 just before round 11 so i made my money back and £10 profit lol


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> £20 On Chambo
> 
> Lot of people picking Lawrence Okolie so I am going against the grain
> 
> I was wrong about this fight I had a moan about it but I'll watch it over the weekend.
> 
> Still think the o2 should be used for the big fights though.
> 
> Don't think I will bother with round betting gut says it will go points. It will be a shootout or razor close tactical fight.
> 
> Also had a treble
> 
> Cheeseman
> Bellotti
> And Gassiev
> 
> £20 gets me nearly £50


Won on Cheese Belotti and Gassiev so made a bit of profit. Nearly a tenner

Attention now turns to Groves vs Eubank round betting


----------



## tompreston

9/4 on Gassiev seems quite wide. I fancy Uysk but them odds are a little generous


----------



## SpursBen316

Was hoping to get evens on Wilder to beat Ortiz just not going to happen so gone Wilder to win Rounds 1-4 4/1 Winnings = 100

Also had a no hope acca thanks to a free bet

GGG 
Groves
Selby
Frampton 
Haye 
Wilder
Groves

Wins me £75


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> 9/4 on Gassiev seems quite wide. I fancy Uysk but them odds are a little generous


Will go points myself when the fight comes around


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Will go points myself when the fight comes around


Betway offering 11/4 om Gassiev which I'll pop £20 on.

Don't see Gassiev getting ko'd by anyone tbh at HW tbh and Uysk seems iron too so points probably wise.

This is whats up at the moment.

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/oleksandr-usyk-v-murat-gassiev/method-of-victory


----------



## SpursBen316

yea m8 defo going with Gassiev did u hear about Russia wanting to host the final.

http://www.boxingscene.com/usyk-vs-gassiev-russia-making-big-play-outbid-saudi-arabia--124955

I was intrigued about Saudi Arabia and how Ronald gets on over there.


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> yea m8 defo going with Gassiev did u hear about Russia wanting to host the final.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/usyk-vs-gassiev-russia-making-big-play-outbid-saudi-arabia--124955
> 
> I was intrigued about Saudi Arabia and how Ronald gets on over there.


Wonder what they're paying. Dubia has been a myth for years so would be apt if they finally pull the pull.

Gassiev is with @Chinny 's mate Rybaninsky isnt he? thats serious coin and hes not afraid to spend it for home advantage (Pov Wlad)

:frankfingers


----------



## tompreston

So just put £20 on Groves points at 7.50 with marathon bet. 

Was gonna cover myself and go £10 outright 2.73 and then a £10 on points. But that's 15/2 was too tempting.


----------



## Chinny

tompreston said:


> Wonder what they're paying. Dubia has been a myth for years so would be apt if they finally pull the pull.
> 
> Gassiev is with @Chinny 's mate Rybaninsky isnt he? thats serious coin and hes not afraid to spend it for home advantage (Pov Wlad)
> 
> :frankfingers


I'm not sure what Gassiev's promotional status is but Ryabinskiy more or less controls Russia's governing body.

Not sure about this rumour re cruiser final but I did exchange a couple of WhatsApp's with his PR at the weekend (no humblebrag) and they were having a liquid lunch with King Kalle. I expect Ryabinskiy to be involved in the next WBSS season, maybe light-heavyweight.


----------



## Marlow

tompreston said:


> So just put £20 on Groves points at 7.50 with marathon bet.
> 
> Was gonna cover myself and go £10 outright 2.73 and then a £10 on points. But that's 15/2 was too tempting.


The Groves price has gone out further than I expected, well worth a punt.


----------



## JJB90

Chinny said:


> I'm not sure what Gassiev's promotional status is but Ryabinskiy more or less controls Russia's governing body.
> 
> Not sure about this rumour re cruiser final but I did exchange a couple of WhatsApp's with his PR at the weekend (no humblebrag) and they were having a liquid lunch with King Kalle. I expect Ryabinskiy to be involved in the next WBSS season, maybe light-heavyweight.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959764828259864578
If that motherfucker on the far right of this picture tells Kalle that the final is going to be in Russia then that's where it will be


----------



## Chinny

JJB90 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959764828259864578
> If that motherfucker on the far right of this picture tells Kalle that the final is going to be in Russia then that's where it will be


I didn't meet him, look at the size of his fucking hands :sad

The little fellow (I never said that) to the right of Wilfried is Ryabinskiy's right-hand man.


----------



## tompreston

Chinny said:


> I didn't meet him, look at the size of his fucking hands :sad
> 
> The little fellow (I never said that) to the right of Wilfried is Ryabinskiy's right-hand man.


Is the PR girl the blondie on here? #WarChinny #SitDownMrsHoolan


----------



## tompreston

Marlow said:


> The Groves price has gone out further than I expected, well worth a punt.


Thinking about it Spike wobbling Eubank is a bit of a concern but its a 50:50 for me and the odds don't reflect that.

Can't remember which poster it was, but someone has gone £500 big on Groves here. Hope he's got the same value as me


----------



## Chinny

tompreston said:


> Is the PR girl the blondie on here? #WarChinny #SitDownMrsHoolan


Yes mate that's her, she's a top girl.


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> Thinking about it Spike wobbling Eubank is a bit of a concern but its a 50:50 for me and the odds don't reflect
> 
> Can't remember which poster it was, but someone has gone £500 big on Groves here. Hope he's got the same value as me


Get it right billy big bollocks it was a grand lol.

That is a very wise bet m8 good luck with it I got 11/10 lol . Just looked at oddschecker 54.4% of the bets have been put on Groves. 7.9% on the draw but with the whole count back how is that even possible lol

The stick Ill get if Eubank smashes Groves will be funny on here

On a serious night if this goes tits up ill be doing Frampton fight in Belfast on a budget it will be Ryanair and a Etap hotel for me instead of BA and Hilton

#boxingonabudget

Georgie back on twitter as well


----------



## Chinny

Groves points is the value for me but jesus £1,000 on Groves outright, that's some bollocks @SpursBen316 :good


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers Chinny although If Groves does get smashed to bits it will be partly your fault lol as I got the idea from you backing Floyd to beat McGregor different scale I know. 1 was the favourite the other is the outsider.

Just built up a fair bit of money on betting on football and thought after what u achieved wouldn't it be a experience to put a grand on a fight u going to watch live where u are backing the outsider. 

if Groves gets beat fair and square no drama but if its a No contest I will be pissed.

right my final bets on round betting

In total have

£10 singles

Groves win round

4 25/1 £260
5 25/1£260
6 25/1 £260
7 25/1 £260

You can now get 19/11 On Groves with the same bookies Tom used 19/11 great value. Marathon bet.


----------



## SpursBen316




----------



## SpursBen316

That is one of the bets had to do it in 2 separate ones as it said exceeded the maximum stake. I don't want anyone thinking I was doing a Livra he cracked me up he would have been all over this fight


----------



## SpursBen316

Tom are u having a bet on ufc Saturday ? 

Yoel Romero is 5/4


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Tom are u having a bet on ufc Saturday ?
> 
> Yoel Romero is 5/4


Never all that confident with MMA tbh as its so much more unpredictable, but same as boxing will only bet when I think there is value - Stipe/Ngannou and TJ/Cody) - Rockhold and Romero are such great athletes, though there is a rumour that Rockhold is carrying a knee injury into this.

I have seen somewhere that the odds on both are split amongst different bookies though - cant think of the word, but one of those things where you put £120 on Rockhold at WH and then £140 at PP and you'll be covered regardless

Though I do regret not lumping on Shevkenco this weekend even though she was heavy favourite. The uploads of her opponents open work out showed that there was only one way that fight was going.


----------



## SpursBen316

Wtf Tom u won on TJ/Cody fight fair play I watched the whole Ultimate fighter no chance was Cody going to win lol. U do know your stuff when it comes to ufc I am a proper casual fan but will have 20 quid on Romero


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Wtf Tom u won on TJ/Cody fight fair play I watched the whole Ultimate fighter no chance was Cody going to win lol. U do know your stuff when it comes to ufc I am a proper casual fan but will have 20 quid on Romero


Yeah TJ is one of my favourite fighters, his footwork/movement is next level for MMA and I'd have backed him in a Cruz rematch - he'd 'figured out' Cruz as the first fight went on and then been nothing but impressive against top contenders after.

Lots won decent money on Till against Cerrone - but I think they'll be value against Till if he fights someone high level in a five rounder next. His stamina seems a bit suspect and he's getting so much hype (and not convinced its deserved) which is a bettors best friend.


----------



## Marlow

Groves can be boosted to 2.75 with Hills at current odds.


----------



## SpursBen316

Good bet on skybet if anyone is interested Eubank been boosted from 4/1 - 6/1 to win rounds 1-6

fook rocky missed weight lol


----------



## ORG83

Chinny said:


> I didn't meet him, look at the size of his fucking hands :sad


That's actually an iPad he's holding.


----------



## ORG83

I'd have a punt on Hunt - Blaydes going the distance. Also tai Tuasava by KO


----------



## SpursBen316

Might be worth a few quid if it is Hunts last fight in the UFC

Go out with a bang


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> Might be worth a few quid if it is Hunts last fight in the UFC
> 
> Go out with a bang


Pretty sure it's not the last fight on his contract? Blaydes isn't that bad and a good wrestler, could see him sneaking 2 Rds based on staying away, popping the jab and hitting a few TDs.

Hoping Hunto pulls it off, been supporting him since back in the K1 days


----------



## tompreston

ORG83 said:


> Pretty sure it's not the last fight on his contract? Blaydes isn't that bad and a good wrestler, could see him sneaking 2 Rds based on staying away, popping the jab and hitting a few TDs.
> 
> Hoping Hunto pulls it off, been supporting him since back in the K1 days


Yeah i wouldn't back Hunt against a D1 wrestler.

done a double on this hyped Aresanya and Rockhold to win as a double. £20 returns £40.

Think Romero is carrying an injury


----------



## SpursBen316

My £20 stake won me £47.50 on Romero. I also had £20 on Kane First Scorer which was boosted to 4/1 and May first try scorer £7.25 13/2 won £54.38 not a bad weekend. The Mrs can have a bigger bottle of Chanel for Valentines day now

Could really kick myself though I did have a treble on the 3 above in my bet slip but forgot


----------



## emallini

Jumping on Gavril to beat Benevdiez at 5/1. I had the first fight a draw so I have gotta take these odds.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Groves to win a decision at 5/1 is a tantalizing price.


----------



## Hands of Bone

Anyone think the odds are a bit wrong in Walsh v Lowe? Not sure why Lowe is favourite, Walsh has been in with a higher level of opponent. It's a 50/50 for me, and Walsh worth a punt at odds against.


----------



## SpursBen316

I have been looking at the fight Hands was hoping to get 2/1 for Walsh

Same with Langford was hoping I could back him at evens but odds not shifted yet.


----------



## Marlow

Sky have markets for request a bets

Groves on points with Eubank having a point deducted is 66/1

Curiously the same bet with Eubank being knocked down as well is only 66/1


----------



## Undefeated chump

Had a free £15 bet off Betfair so that’s gone on Groves to win outright returns £22.50 and I’ll put a couple more quid on him to win on points.


----------



## beadybea

jonnytightlips said:


> Groves to win a decision at 5/1 is a tantalizing price.


Agree - I had £5 in a Bet365 account, they're offering 9/2 so stuck it on.


----------



## Undefeated chump

Undefeated chump said:


> Had a free £15 bet off Betfair so that's gone on Groves to win outright returns £22.50 and I'll put a couple more quid on him to win on points.


Also put a couple of pound on Groves to win by UD at 7/1.


----------



## Hands of Bone

Anyone think Langford could get beat tomorrow? I'm not sure about his chin, maybe worth a punt on Arnfield by stoppage at 6/1


----------



## tompreston

Hands of Bone said:


> Anyone think Langford could get beat tomorrow? I'm not sure about his chin, maybe worth a punt on Arnfield by stoppage at 6/1


Arnfield has put together a good english/british level CV and haven't really seem much from Langford beyond that- but not sure Arnfield has much in the way of power


----------



## ORG83

tompreston said:


> Yeah i wouldn't back Hunt against a D1 wrestler.
> 
> done a double on this hyped Aresanya and Rockhold to win as a double. £20 returns £40.
> 
> Think Romero is carrying an injury


Yep I had a nice little win on that one. Had it as part of a treble, Blaydes by Dec. Tai Tuavasa by KO and another guy by stoppage, the tall skinny black guy, I forget his name.

£10 returned £56. Reinvested it on Petra Kvitica straight sets in the tennis for £81 return inc stake then reinvested that on Dustin Johnson to with the gold at evens.

He ambled round doing fuck all after bossing the first 3 rounds and lost. Fuck Dustin Johnson!

Can't get past Eubank in 11 or 12 @ 14/1.


----------



## tompreston

ORG83 said:


> Yep I had a nice little win on that one. Had it as part of a treble, Blaydes by Dec. Tai Tuavasa by KO and another guy by stoppage, the tall skinny black guy, I forget his name.
> 
> £10 returned £56. Reinvested it on Petra Kvitica straight sets in the tennis for £81 return inc stake then reinvested that on Dustin Johnson to with the gold at evens.
> 
> He ambled round doing fuck all after bossing the first 3 rounds and lost. Fuck Dustin Johnson!
> 
> Can't get past Eubank in 11 or 12 @ 14/1.


I thought Romero was injured and that fucked me up.

Should have gone with Blaydes and Tai (he will gass badly soon enough though with a wrestler himself).

this skinny black guy was the hyped one I mentioned in tbe post you quoted Israel Aresanya.

Had good wins in kickboxing and beat Brian Minto in boxing. As well as a couple of okay MMA wins - on the hype train with him


----------



## ORG83

tompreston said:


> I thought Romero was injured and that fucked me up.
> 
> Should have gone with Blaydes and Tai (he will gass badly soon enough though with a wrestler himself).
> 
> this skinny black guy was the hyped one I mentioned in tbe post you quoted Israel Aresanya.
> 
> Had good wins in kickboxing and beat Brian Minto in boxing. As well as a couple of okay MMA wins - on the hype train with him


Yeah that's him. What sealed it for me is his opponent looked like fucking death on the scales, so added him in on a stoppage knowing that Aresanya can crack a bit.

Rockhold has fucking terrible hands. You notice it in mma a lot, where someone is described as a "good striker" but then keeps his head straight up on the centre line and throws arm punches. Basically he has a good left kick.

Plus when you're getting straight KO'd by Bisping your chin is shaky at best.

Easy to say after the fact. I fancied Romero but not enough to back him. Glad he won though, Rockhold seems so arrogant!


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Finally took the plunge.
> 
> 2 bets of £500 (£1000) on George Groves to beat Eubank wins me £2200
> 
> Nearer the time will have a few bets on round betting. Was advised by a guy at work to try and put a few quid on Eubank ko under 6 rounds and to try and minimise losses but gone with gut feeling.
> 
> Biggest ever bet on boxing. Dunno if it helps but ill be there watching it unfold lol





ORG83 said:


> You are officially mad!


Fucking get in

Grey goose waiting in the hotel room


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Fucking get in
> 
> Grey goose waiting in the hotel room


Brasses. Tell me there are brasses. congrats pal


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers pal :cheers

Off to drink Manchester dry

:horse

Gutted Groves has done collarbone/ shoulder


----------



## Ric Flair

Groves points @ 5/1 gift of the year off the bookies. 300 up wish I'd gone bigger. @SpursBen316 enjoy mate


----------



## tompreston

sugar ray sheepskin said:


>





Ric Flair said:


> Groves points @ 5/1 gift of the year off the bookies. 300 up wish I'd gone bigger. @SpursBen316 enjoy mate


Got 13/2 but my £20 feels a little pathetic.But still its financing a big sunday tomoro


----------



## darknessdoubles

Had quite a lucky night, bet on the isaac lowe fight in round 10 inplay for the draw at 12-1, and then did a request your bet on skysports on groves fight, both fighters to not be knocked down and groves to win iva unanimous decision @ 16-1, I believe there was a knockdown ruled a slip when I watched it live but could be wrong, but all in all it was a good night


----------



## beadybea

jonnytightlips said:


> Groves to win a decision at 5/1 is a tantalizing price.


Cheers for the tip on this one.


----------



## hellsbells

darknessdoubles said:


> Had quite a lucky night, bet on the isaac lowe fight in round 10 inplay for the draw at 12-1, and then did a request your bet on skysports on groves fight, both fighters to not be knocked down and groves to win iva unanimous decision @ 16-1, I believe there was a knockdown ruled a slip when I watched it live but could be wrong, but all in all it was a good night


Yeah there were two knockdowns, if you were being kind to Jr you could say one might have been a slip but the other was a nailed on KD. My only bet on the fight was no knockdowns though and if I'd been there and he wasn't covered in blood I'd have given the ref a big hug.


----------



## emallini

6/1 Groves Points is one of the best prices on Boxing in recent years. Alongside Thomas to beat Allen on points at 12/1.


----------



## stavros85

11/8 for the win for groves was decent midweek easy money


----------



## SpursBen316

Ric Flair said:


> Groves points @ 5/1 gift of the year off the bookies. 300 up wish I'd gone bigger. @SpursBen316 enjoy mate





tompreston said:


> Got 13/2 but my £20 feels a little pathetic.But still its financing a big sunday tomoro


Cheers Lads and well done on the wins nice to back the underdog and get it right

Not pathetic at all Tom £130 is a nice sum.

If I can get it to work ill post a pic of the bet and the money in the account. Sadly the 1 thousand 200 quid I won is getting withdrawn buying the Mrs a Gucci watch.

Normal service will be resumed ill go back to small stakes and get it wrong most of the time

I did get walsh at 2/1 £20 in play think it was round 2 or 3 so was gutted it was a draw


----------



## SpursBen316




----------



## SpursBen316




----------



## SpursBen316

no real value on smith VS Braehmer
been looking at Quigg vs Valdez yet again Marathon offering the best odds. Might have to open an account.

Will also put £20 on Ladbrokes high street if I walk past.

* https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/oscar-valdez-v-scott-quigg/winner*


----------



## tompreston

Lenroy Thomas is 5/2 with Dave Allen despite winning the first fight pretty clearly - Allen is pretty limited and all the talk of well prepared Dave Allen, like Lenroy Thomas won't have had a couple of career high paydays to train properly the last couple of months (with the carrot of Joyce/Dubois/Gorman fishing for the commonwealth).

Can't see a points outcome anywhere which is the obvious bet to make to further the value - a few of us getting 12/1 on the first fight


----------



## SpursBen316

Back to betting peanuts :bbb

Going to have 20 pound callum smith to beat Braehmer rounds 1-6 9/4 to me seems very generous.

Coral 

Heard a few interviews about Braehmer been tough etc etc Bellew one made lol after Groves fight But my theory is Smith will not want risk going to the score cards and Braehmer with the pull out with Clev. Think it was a kalle interview as well saying he has no trainer or didnt have one vs Brant


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Back to betting peanuts :bbb
> 
> Going to have 20 pound callum smith to beat Braehmer rounds 1-6 9/4 to me seems very generous.
> 
> Coral
> 
> Heard a few interviews about Braehmer been tough etc etc Bellew one made lol after Groves fight But my theory is Smith will not want risk going to the score cards and Braehmer with the pull out with Clev. Think it was a kalle interview as well saying he has no trainer or didnt have one vs Brant


I'm mulling a tenner on Baehmer points at 11/1

Hes trainer himself these days isn't he?


----------



## jimcox88

anyone got any idea on what price ritson is to stop murray? seems a cert to me he'll walk him down easy enough


----------



## Brickfists

SpursBen316 said:


>


Fucks sake, here's me all happy with the 50 quid I won.

The one and only time I ever bet 500 on a fight was Sturm points vs Soliman. Couldn't believe I didn't get a German decision.


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> I'm mulling a tenner on Baehmer points at 11/1
> 
> Hes trainer himself these days isn't he?


From what Kalle said post Eubank fight yea Tom. If its a close fight u would cerainly favour Jurgen.



jimcox88 said:


> anyone got any idea on what price ritson is to stop murray? seems a cert to me he'll walk him down easy enough


The sites I use havent got the odds yet bar outright 1/4 will try and get a few quid on mid stoppage



Brickfists said:


> Fucks sake, here's me all happy with the 50 quid I won.
> 
> The one and only time I ever bet 500 on a fight was Sturm points vs Soliman. Couldn't believe I didn't get a German decision.


LOL nice one on the £50 unlucky on the Sturm fight I wont be making a habit of betting that big again.


----------



## SpursBen316

So after watching a few videos of Holz put 20 quid on Smith rounds 1-3 nearly 2/1 

@ 8/1 for a round 1 stoppage surely its a early finish


----------



## KING

jimcox88 said:


> anyone got any idea on what price ritson is to stop murray? seems a cert to me he'll walk him down easy enough


Over evens on 365, banker surely? can't see how Murray survives 12 rds.


----------



## Brickfists

Doing a treble tonight

Viloria win, Nietes points, Srisaket points. 10/1.

Srisaket points is 3/1.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

Ortiz, Browne, Parker win by knockout is 225/1 :smoke


----------



## SpursBen316

LOL 

Good luck


----------



## Redzer

SpursBen316 said:


>


Give us a lend mate I'm fucking skint.


----------



## Redzer

Ive done Viloria to win, neites points and estrada points at 13/2. Only a score because I'm broke.


----------



## SpursBen316

Got last night wrong at so did the bookies lol. 

Fair play Holzken hope Sauerland put him on a few uk shows

Won 112.50 on Huddersfield beating WBA so spending a few quid on Ritson


Put £20 on Ritson to win by ko stoppage evens

And £20 on 17/2 rounds 1/3 Ritson


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Got last night wrong at so did the bookies lol.
> 
> Fair play Holzken hope Sauerland put him on a few uk shows
> 
> Won 112.50 on Huddersfield beating WBA so spending a few quid on Ritson
> 
> Put £20 on Ritson to win by ko stoppage evens
> 
> And £20 on 17/2 rounds 1/3 Ritson


Yeah I've got a small bet on Ritson stoppage too (Did a weak accumulator with KOs for Dubois, Yarde and Ritson to win £20)


----------



## SpursBen316

Redzer said:


> Give us a lend mate I'm fucking skint.


Ha Ha its gone on the Mrs



tompreston said:


> Yeah I've got a small bet on Ritson stoppage too (Did a weak accumulator with KOs for Dubois, Yarde and Ritson to win £20)


Nice 1 Tom I just get the impression Murray is a part time boxer Ritson has momentium and to be fair to Edds good bit of matchmaking


----------



## SpursBen316

What do u think of Edgar vs Ortega Tom ?


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> What do u think of Edgar vs Ortega Tom ?


I wouldn't like to bet on that.

Everything tells you Edgar should win (Ortega has lost nearly every round since hes been in the UFC), he's fought and beat bigger and better fighters and only ever struggled with Grey Maynard about 10 years ago and Aldo. He's never been submitted and Ortega should struggle to take him down.

But Ortega's BJJ seems elite level, and he seems to be able to pull it out of the bag whoever he's fighting.

Yeah fence sitting there. Don't think there'll be much value in any bet.


----------



## NoMas

What rounds to people think Ritson might stop Murray in???


----------



## SpursBen316

Early I reckon between 2 and 4

Round

1 33/1
2 25/1
3 25/1
4 20/1
5 20/1
6 16/1

Skybet.com


----------



## Jon_Snow

I’m the only one that thinks Murray will win then?


----------



## Fileepe

Easy money, Ritson 10/1 rounds 1-3

Kid looks class


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Got last night wrong at so did the bookies lol.
> 
> Fair play Holzken hope Sauerland put him on a few uk shows
> 
> Won 112.50 on Huddersfield beating WBA so spending a few quid on Ritson
> 
> Put £20 on Ritson to win by ko stoppage evens
> 
> And £20 on 17/2 rounds 1/3 Ritson


Boom Boom

And gues who had a cheeky tenner on Ritson 33/1 £340

Plus £190

Plus £40

TOTAL = £570


----------



## Zico

Nice one bud, done £20 on KO, every little helps.


----------



## SpursBen316

cheers pal nice 1 on the KO win u had a feeling it will be early.


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Boom Boom
> 
> And gues who had a cheeky tenner on Ritson 33/1 £340
> 
> Plus £190
> 
> Plus £40
> 
> TOTAL = £570


Money to money ha. These weekly big wins gonna lead to a bad habit!

I had a small twenty quid win after just backing the stoppage. better than nowt


----------



## SpursBen316

Nice 1 on the win

:lol: U know Jack Arnfield number Tom I wish pal it gets withdrawn and then Mrs has it. :rolleyes

Watch me go on a loosing streak now

starting with Wlider VS Ortiz


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Nice 1 on the win
> 
> :lol: U know Jack Arnfield number Tom I wish pal it gets withdrawn and then Mrs has it. :rolleyes
> 
> Watch me go on a loosing streak now
> 
> starting with Wlider VS Ortiz


Loooool

Ortiz points at 27/2 might be worthwhile


----------



## Boxalot

Great stuff lads! :happy

Wish I’d seen Ritson early stoppage at those odds, that’ll teach me to look in here more often.


----------



## NoMas

FCK why didnt I pick rounds??? I just did Ritson to win by KO at 2/1 atsch Congrats to those that cashed in though...


----------



## Tarking Rubbish

Had Ritson by KO and doubled up with Gill by decision. Small profit but all adds to a good Feb with the bookies handing out free money for Groves-Eubank :hey


----------



## hands of stone

ortiz has to be worth some money


----------



## SpursBen316

I have gone Wilder rounds 1- 4 4/1 wins £100

Might go round 1 or 2 if I can get a 28/1 

Might put a few quid on round betting but just dont know how this will go. Part of me reckons Wilder will want to put on a show with the looming AJ fight sky plugging him as well. Ortiz with the whole drugs thing but then again Ortiz could old man him and has the skills to defend the wild swings. 

Bit of a weird one weekend Brook fight only value I can see is the distance or points

Gamal no markets yet and for some reason Dave Allen has been pulled from markets on skybet 

Might just wait for Quigg really fancy him to do the business


----------



## tompreston

What's Kovalevs opponent like on Saturday? Haven't watched a minute of him but Sergei 1/1 for the KO. 

he's gone the distance in every fight so apprehensive without knowing f.all about him


----------



## SpursBen316

Igor  love it the new wbo light heavyweight champion Igor

Igor last ko win march 2015

Has 9 ko in 21 fights


----------



## SpursBen316

Quigg odds are up skybet

40 quid 5/2 wins £140


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Quigg odds are up skybet
> 
> 40 quid 5/2 wins £140


You reckon a method?


----------



## SpursBen316

Not up yet pal. Just outright 

For me al Quigg Has to win by ko cant see him getting a points decision


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Not up yet pal. Just outright
> 
> For me al Quigg Has to win by ko cant see him getting a points decision


Cheers pal.

Lenroy Thomas by points is up now as well by the way 9/2 with Bet Victor, not the lovely 13/1 of last time but probably enough value for a £20 bet.

edit. 9/2 with everyone it seems pretty much. All the money now seems to be on Allen per oddchecker so probably worth waiting till weekend when the White Rhino army get on the piss and back their man for a bit more movement.


----------



## Brickfists

SpursBen316 said:


> cheers pal nice 1 on the KO win u had a feeling it will be early.


How has your account not been suspended yet ? Bookies hate winners.


----------



## SpursBen316

Im a small fish in a big pond lol.

Good luck with the Thomas vs Allen fight Tom I just cant get up for it. 1 fighter works for KFC the other eats at KFC

One thing going for Dave is the chicken shortage. Should come in decent shape

That wheel on oddschecker is very interesting 55% have backed Rabchenko and the galahad is dead even he is 1/100 on

If u can still get evens Tom place it. I was reading up on kovalev new trainer etc etc went to place a bet but its 4/6 on the ko


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Im a small fish in a big pond lol.
> 
> Good luck with the Thomas vs Allen fight Tom I just cant get up for it. 1 fighter works for KFC the other eats at KFC
> 
> One thing going for Dave is the chicken shortage. Should come in decent shape
> 
> That wheel on oddschecker is very interesting 55% have backed Rabchenko and the galahad is dead even he is 1/100 on
> 
> If u can still get evens Tom place it. I was reading up on kovalev new trainer etc etc went to place a bet but its 4/6 on the ko


Have mulled Rabchenko at 10/1 - seen a few people have a hunch that Brook just hasn't got it anymore, but he still did win a good few rounds against Spence and the Khan carrot be too much you'd think


----------



## SpursBen316

Lenroy thomas is supposed to be in decent nick Tom u might be onto something.


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Lenroy thomas is supposed to be in decent nick Tom u might be onto something.


I've seen on the IFL interview. Im gonna back it on Saturday I think. Good shape and full time with Kenny Porter now - Dave Allen 2.0 and all that isn't washing with me, he's just to limited

Probably have to pop a tenner on Rabchenko now I've said it - though the rank outsider bet for this month was probably Ronnie Clark last week. The Kovalev thing I polly should have backed at evens but don't know FA about the fella he's fighting so just couldn't, did fish on here for a bit of informed opinion but nada.

Ortiz against Wilder when the fight was first set up seemed a smart bet as well, but something doesn't smell right to go all conspiracy theory and actually put money on it


----------



## Boxalot

Had £20 on:

Wilder KO/TKO 1-4
Thomas points

Pays £715 with Skybet. Value!


----------



## Boxalot

SpursBen316 said:


> I have gone Wilder rounds 1- 4 4/1 wins £100
> 
> Might go round 1 or 2 if I can get a 28/1
> 
> Might put a few quid on round betting but just dont know how this will go. Part of me reckons Wilder will want to put on a show with the looming AJ fight sky plugging him as well. Ortiz with the whole drugs thing but then again Ortiz could old man him and has the skills to defend the wild swings.
> 
> Bit of a weird one weekend Brook fight only value I can see is the distance or points
> 
> Gamal no markets yet and for some reason Dave Allen has been pulled from markets on skybet
> 
> Might just wait for Quigg really fancy him to do the business


Wilder 1-4 is 11/2 with Skybet price boost mate. They're letting you put it in an acca too which they don't always do.


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers pal ahh I placed my bett last week glad u got a boost. 

Im backing Lenroy then tom lol

Will have a few quid on Wilder after thecweigh in on a certain round 1-4


----------



## Hucks

Lenroy looking great at the weigh in. 9/2 on points with Skybet. Got to be worth a nibble.

The double that Boxalot put up is surely worth a fiver of anyones money. Thomas on points and Wilder inside 4 rounds at 35/1


----------



## tompreston

Gone Lenroy points at £20. Rabchenko KO £5. Barrera outright for £5. Kovalev KO for a £10. And then a few quid on the accumulator just in case.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

10/3 ortiz by ko

7/4 allen by ko

3/10 charlie flynn


----------



## Boxalot

As well as the 35/1 double, I’ve had £20 outright on Lenroy points at 9/2. I hope Dave doesn’t see this as I genuinely think he’s a fucking top bloke, but I just think Thomas is the more skilled fighter and he looks in good shape.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

I think people are getting drunk on Lenroy - Allen was a fat pudding unable to go through the phases last time - Lenroy has been stopped before and Allen should be fit enough to give him another stoppage defeat


----------



## ORG83

Kovalev KO
Mackenzie Dern by stoppage (UFC)
Sean O'Malley (UFC)

Approx 9/2. - £25 returns £132


----------



## Hands of Bone

I know it's still a week away, but has anyone seen any odds for Prograis v Indongo? I'm thinking that the bookies won't know much about Prograis, and might have Indongo as favourite, which would be good for those of us who think Prograis will beat him.


----------



## Brickfists

Done Thomas points, Dirrell win, Kovalev ko, 20/1

Money must be going on Thomas as he's 5/2 now, only 4/1 on points.


----------



## Zico

Singled Wilder 1-4, and doubled with Thomas PTS, good luck all!


----------



## Hands of Bone

I've done Wider, Bivol and Kovalev all inside 3 rounds at 200/1.


----------



## Brickfists

Well there goes my bet already. Fucking shit.


----------



## emallini

Had Lenroy points do I get my stake back ?


----------



## Hucks

Do we get stake back or is it paid out as a draw?


----------



## Hands of Bone

Probably, they will void the bet


----------



## Doyley10

Technical draw???? Is that my acca fucked or is this a no contest?


----------



## Doyley10

Ladbrokes have taken my money. Bet lost. Boooooo!!!


----------



## Brickfists

Draw lads


----------



## Hands of Bone

Thy are calling it a draw. Unlucky


----------



## tompreston

Paddy Power have voided and added back to my account


----------



## Hucks

Skybet have voided it on my acca and I did it straight and they’ve given my stake back on that. 

There is a god. 

Fucking harsh if ladbrokes aren’t doing the same!


----------



## Hands of Bone

That's good.


----------



## Marlow

tompreston said:


> Paddy Power have voided and added back to my account


Fair play to paddy, my acca is still going now.


----------



## hellsbells

PP have voided the Thomas pts component of my coupon and just adjusted the odds. Hooray for them.


----------



## tompreston

Marlow said:


> Fair play to paddy, my acca is still going now.


Snap #WarRabchenko #WarBarrera #WarKovalev


----------



## Doyley10

Foot beating Easton fucked my acca anyway but that’s not the point.

Ladbrokes are still cunts. :deal:bart


----------



## Hands of Bone

Yafai getting beat?


----------



## Brickfists

Yeah fair play to paddy, my acca is still going too.


----------



## Zico

Skybet voided my double too so single on Wilder only bet.


----------



## Brickfists

Zico said:


> Skybet voided my double too so single on Wilder only bet.


Whats that, rounds 1-4 ?


----------



## Zico

Brickfists said:


> Whats that, rounds 1-4 ?


Yup, I just did Taylor rd 2 there inplay ... tried to double up on rd 3 but the fuckers suspended betting!


----------



## SpursBen316

Armageddon where I live internet down and phone network so didnt get to back Lenroy.

Hope everyone got stake back

Did loose on Wilder fight going over 4 but it was that entertaining I didnt mind.

On to Quigg next week


----------



## NoMas

After all is said and done with various bets, I ended up probably £1 or so up :lol: it was entertaining though and almost won few decent sized bets...


----------



## tom1080

Stuck £3 on an Allen/Thomas draw, didn't know that included a technical draw as well! Only just noticed I'd won anything. Jammy sod


----------



## SpursBen316

Congrats

U get an award

Nice 1 pal I remember when I had Clev to beat Braehmer round betting and an injury struck

Dead jammy but its always nice when it goes for u


----------



## Exposed16

tom1080 said:


> Stuck £3 on an Allen/Thomas draw, didn't know that included a technical draw as well! Only just noticed I'd won anything. Jammy sod


Who was that with? Paddypower gave me my stake back.


----------



## tom1080

Exposed16 said:


> Who was that with? Paddypower gave me my stake back.


Ladbrokes. Oddly enough I'd forgotten I had any money in the account in the first place. Discovered it on Friday, withdrew the majority and had a few quid on Saturdays boxing. Not a bad outcome

Again withdrew most of that win, and stuck the rest on a Parker Ko


----------



## Boxalot

Exposed16 said:


> Who was that with? Paddypower gave me my stake back.


Gutted mate. I never bet draws with Paddypower for this reason. Bet365, Ladbrokes etc payout on the draw in the event of a technical draw. Paddypower rules are that they void the bet in cases of a technical draw inside 4 rounds.


----------



## ORG83

Boxalot said:


> Gutted mate. I never bet draws with Paddypower for this reason. Bet365, Ladbrokes etc payout on the draw in the event of a technical draw. Paddypower rules are that they void the bet in cases of a technical draw inside 4 rounds.


I can't remember who it was with but I had Monroe - Quigg 1 a draw, so never gonna complain on these. Incidentally also had the draw in play for the Salinas fight.

My treble was let down by Mackenzie Dern not finishing. Although covered it off with a fiver double of her by Dec and kovalev stoppage so got my stake back.


----------



## Hands of Bone

Anyone seen any odds for Prograis v Indongo? The fight is on Friday, but there is feck all on Oddschecker. I fancy a wager on this one. I reckon the bookies won't have a clue how to price it up (whch is probably why there's no odds up yet, but there you go).


----------



## Exposed16

Hands of Bone said:


> Anyone seen any odds for Prograis v Indongo? The fight is on Friday, but there is feck all on Oddschecker. I fancy a wager on this one. I reckon the bookies won't have a clue how to price it up (whch is probably why there's no odds up yet, but there you go).


https://www.paddypower.com/boxing/boxing-matches/regis-prograis-v-julius-indongo-28619413


----------



## Hands of Bone

Cheers for that mate. Disappointing price for Prograis, i was hoping for higher.


----------



## SpursBen316

Quigg fights are out

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/valdez-v-quigg/winner

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/valdez-v-quigg/round-betting

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/valdez-v-quigg/round-group-betting

Put £60 on a Quigg win 5/2 and 13/5

£10 on Quigg by knockout tko 4/1

Then if my coupons do well will dabble with round betting.

Big ask for Quigg think will go midway round betting think he will start slow and build up momentium.

Just cant see him getting points so really needs to put it on valdez.


----------



## tompreston

Think I'll pop a tenner on Quigg KO. Pretty much 5/1 with Marathon bet


----------



## SpursBen316

Dear me just got in 

Quigg on the chips and gravy again. 

2 ways at looking at this he is dead at the weight which I just cant believe or its to get advantage and makes my bet winning look more likely. But then u think why would Valdez take the fight. 

Complete mind fook. I cant really give him to much stick though look at Frampton


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

SpursBen316 said:


> Dear me just got in
> 
> Quigg on the chips and gravy again.
> 
> 2 ways at looking at this he is dead at the weight which I just cant believe or its to get advantage and makes my bet winning look more likely. But then u think why would Valdez take the fight.
> 
> Complete mind fook. I cant really give him to much stick though look at Frampton


Quigg is coming to brock him up -


----------



## Brickfists

Prograis is not a 1/6 on shot, crazy odds. Its a 50/50 fight imo so a few bob on Indongo at 7/2 is value.


----------



## tompreston

Brickfists said:


> Prograis is not a 1/6 on shot, crazy odds. Its a 50/50 fight imo so a few bob on Indongo at 7/2 is value.


tempted to do a double on both him and Petrov whos a very live dog too IMO


----------



## Tangerine

tompreston said:


> tempted to do a double on both him and Petrov whos a very live dog too IMO


same double but ive gone with the tempting Indongo by knockout at 11/1 pays out just over £170 for a little £5 bet for fun.

I actually think Prograis has this but Indongo can whack and hes the bigger man so ya never know.


----------



## tompreston

Tangerine said:


> same double but ive gone with the tempting Indongo by knockout at 11/1 pays out just over £170 for a little £5 bet for fun.
> 
> I actually think Prograis has this but Indongo can whack and hes the bigger man so ya never know.


Wanna put the same fiver bet on but its disappeared off paddy power


----------



## Tangerine

tompreston said:


> Wanna put the same fiver bet on but its disappeared off paddy power


try betvictor but theyre only offering 10/1 on indongo ko


----------



## tompreston

Tangerine said:


> try betvictor but theyre only offering 10/1 on indongo ko


ta man. after the faff of signing up i missed to cut for Petrov. Just a fiver on Indongo KO - just based on the size of him at the weigh in in comparison makes it a decent value bet


----------



## Boxalot

Not boxing related but got 7/4 on us to beat Liverpool today. Incredible odds, expected around 5/4.


----------



## DynamiteDan

Boxalot said:


> Not boxing related but got 7/4 on us to beat Liverpool today. Incredible odds, expected around 5/4.


Just throwing money away there


----------



## Kezza

Will Hill have got 8/11 for Mikey to KO Lipinets but 6/5 for the fight not to go the distance, surely it should be the other way round???? Lipinets looks easy to hit for a sharpshooter like Mikey so going big on that 6/5.


----------



## tompreston

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/james-degale-v-caleb-truax/winner

Truax at 6/1 outright for the rematch that seems odd.

Will DeGales shoulder have had time to recover. He didn't look far off cooked last time out.


----------



## Kezza

tompreston said:


> https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/james-degale-v-caleb-truax/winner
> 
> Truax at 6/1 outright for the rematch that seems odd.
> 
> Will DeGales shoulder have had time to recover. He didn't look far off cooked last time out.


That's crazy! gonna get on that before the price drops.


----------



## tompreston

Kezza said:


> That's crazy! gonna get on that before the price drops.


Yeah just popped £20 on it with paddy power myself


----------



## Hands of Bone

Andy Vences v Erick de Leon

Not much to choose between these 2 at super featherweight. Similar size and physique, same age, similar records. I notice that most bookies have De Leon slight favourite (Marathon have Vences at 2.3 and De Leon at 1.75), but BetBright have Vences at 1.57 and Deleon at 2.4. Might be an arb there, for anyone with accounts with those bookies. I wouldn't like t call it but I think that Vences might be the stronger of the two. Very close though.


----------



## SpursBen316

Kezza said:


> Will Hill have got 8/11 for Mikey to KO Lipinets but 6/5 for the fight not to go the distance, surely it should be the other way round???? Lipinets looks easy to hit for a sharpshooter like Mikey so going big on that 6/5.





tompreston said:


> https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/james-degale-v-caleb-truax/winner
> 
> Truax at 6/1 outright for the rematch that seems odd.
> 
> Will DeGales shoulder have had time to recover. He didn't look far off cooked last time out.


Cheers ill have a few quid on Mikey thanks to Man Utd winning I have £65 to have on a few bets

6/1 for Traux seems like a steal great bet. Cant bring myself to back against a brit in the States but that is good value.


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> Cheers ill have a few quid on Mikey thanks to Man Utd winning I have £65 to have on a few bets
> 
> 6/1 for Traux seems like a steal great bet. Cant bring myself to back against a brit in the States but that is good value.


Yep 6/1 is crazy! The fight had the feel of him having DeGales number to me?

Worth the bet for sure.


----------



## Kennedy

Waiting on Valdez points and Garcia KO for 320. Hopefully the weight doesn't hurt Quigg down the stretch


----------



## joe297

Looking at 

Whyte rds 6-12
Ritson rds 1-6
Buglioni win

20/1 going to bang a fiver on it.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

Browne by ko win
Parker by ko win

double 
65/1

£30.77 stake


----------



## Boxalot

Treble:

Ritson 1-6
Buglioni any method
Whyte points

20 pays £168.


----------



## Gary Barlow

range of bets tonight

£50 Whyte by stoppage 9/4
£10 Whyte by stoppage 7/2

Treble
Ritson ko win
callumn johnson to just win
Whyte Ko

6/1 for £10


----------



## stavros85

Got ritson fight to finish under 7 rounds and Whyte by tko


----------



## Gary Barlow

Gary Barlow said:


> range of bets tonight
> 
> £50 Whyte by stoppage 9/4
> £10 Whyte by stoppage 7/2
> 
> Treble
> Ritson ko win
> callumn johnson to just win
> Whyte Ko
> 
> 6/1 for £10


Perfect evening!

Willhill also went 6/1 inside 6 rounds or less. Just to top it off!


----------



## Jon_Snow

Anyone seen any odds for boxing at the commonwealth games? Fancy a couple of patriotic bets in a couple of the Welsh team


----------



## Boxalot

PBK to outpoint Molina this weekend is 11/8. Molina has never been stopped despite being in with JCC jr, Kirkland, Lara, Alvarado etc, predominately at a higher weight. 

Stoppage is 4/7 which is terrible value.


----------



## SpursBen316

Was locked out of betting in Jamaica would have defo had Ritson inside 3 rounds. 

Saved a few quid thougb didnt think Johndon would win

Will be having a few quid on AJ early and Povetkin as well.

William Hill still havent payed out on next opponent Parker lol


----------



## Hands of Bone

Anyone else get the glitch on Redzonesports? Went to place a bet on under 5.5 rounds on Pov v Pricey. Noticed that they had the Under 8.5 rounds the wrong way round. Put my balance on Under 8.5 rounds at 4/1. instead of 1/4. Remains to be seen if they honour it, or claim a palp. When I went to deposit more the transaction was refused, and when I logged back in they had corrected it, so I couldn't get any more on. They also had under 3.5 or 4.5 (can't remember which) the wrong way round. I'm guessing that they will void it, but it'll be interesting to see if they pay up, as it wasn't a huge amount that was in my balance. I was going to put a few hundred on if they'd let me, but I guess they would have refused a larger amount.


----------



## Boxalot

Anthony Joshua to weigh in at 254 or over is 6/1 with Skybet on priceboost. He was 254 against Takam last time out and has gone up in weight constantly recently.

Looking at him, he looks leaner than Takam and I expect him to be around the 247lbs mark but still, that’s fucking value.


----------



## emallini

Boxalot said:


> PBK to outpoint Molina this weekend is 11/8. Molina has never been stopped despite being in with JCC jr, Kirkland, Lara, Alvarado etc, predominately at a higher weight.
> 
> Stoppage is 4/7 which is terrible value.


Good bet this


----------



## joe297

Hands of Bone said:


> Anyone else get the glitch on Redzonesports? Went to place a bet on under 5.5 rounds on Pov v Pricey. Noticed that they had the Under 8.5 rounds the wrong way round. Put my balance on Under 8.5 rounds at 4/1. instead of 1/4. Remains to be seen if they honour it, or claim a palp. When I went to deposit more the transaction was refused, and when I logged back in they had corrected it, so I couldn't get any more on. They also had under 3.5 or 4.5 (can't remember which) the wrong way round. I'm guessing that they will void it, but it'll be interesting to see if they pay up, as it wasn't a huge amount that was in my balance. I was going to put a few hundred on if they'd let me, but I guess they would have refused a larger amount.


Get a screenshot of your bet at those odds if you can.

My mate had an issue with odds betting on the darts before. They gave him 60/1 rather than 6/1 he took a photo of it at the time he made the bet. Only had £2 on it. They paid him out £12 + his £2 stake back, phoned them up and they ended up honoring the 60/1.


----------



## beadybea

I'm going for Povetkin within 4 rounds at 5/6 with Ladbrokes.


----------



## Hands of Bone

joe297 said:


> Get a screenshot of your bet at those odds if you can.
> 
> My mate had an issue with odds betting on the darts before. They gave him 60/1 rather than 6/1 he took a photo of it at the time he made the bet. Only had £2 on it. They paid him out £12 + his £2 stake back, phoned them up and they ended up honoring the 60/1.


 Thanks for the suggestion, but I can't be bothered getting in to a dispute with them for the sake of a few quid. If I had managed to get a few hundred on, I would definitely fight it (They cancelled the bet in the end) I thought they might play fair and honour it as the profits woud be relatively small, but the fact that they haven't will prevent me from putting any more money in that account. It's their loss, as I was playing with House money since I got 50 quid's worth of bonuses for the Superbowl.


----------



## ORG83

I've gone PBK points and Povetkin inside 3 double. 4/1


----------



## Yes We Can

Joshua to win rounds 7-12 or pts
Kelly to win pts
Crolla to win pts 

8.18/1


----------



## SpursBen316

Had singles Joshua To Win Round 2 And 3 20/1 and 18/1

Also had £40 AJ win rounds 1-3 9/2

Will have a look at Poverkin Price


----------



## KING

What do people think about Shinkwin at 3/1 against Liam Conroy?


----------



## emallini

Got Parker NOT to be knocked down at 3/1


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

if price is going to do it then it will be early - i think the prices are 50/1 - worth a pound a round for three rounds


----------



## Brickfists

Can't see any value on the fights this week, think i'll just keep my money.


----------



## SpursBen316

beadybea said:


> I'm going for Povetkin within 4 rounds at 5/6 with Ladbrokes.


got Povetkin at rounds 1/3 sky bet evens put £25 on.

Would have liked to put £100 on. But with Povetkin coming over to the UK going to be cautious.

Really be shocked though if it goes beyond 3 rounds. Povetkin to win round 1 6/1 have you ever seen anything shorter ?


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> got Povetkin at rounds 1/3 sky bet evens put £25 on.
> 
> Would have liked to put £100 on. But with Povetkin coming over to the UK going to be cautious.
> 
> Really be shocked though if it goes beyond 3 rounds. Povetkin to win round 1 6/1 have you ever seen anything shorter ?


I think the value bets this week are with Molina against Kelly and Parker, both seem a bit to wide. But can't see either winning so not worth it.

I've only gone a tenner on Povetkin 1-3, got 6/4 earlier this week. Price will probably/hopefully go all guns blazing early and he's been iced early against Teper and Thompson so should be right


----------



## Zico

Price Either Fighter 1-3
Joshua Either Fighter 9-12
£10 @ 7/1


----------



## TomM0816

Josh Kelly pts
Robbie Davies Jr fight over 9.5
Povetkin-Price under 4.5
AJ TKO

... pays just over 11/1.

If you were lumping on one, Joshua TKO @ evens looks good. His only four KO's have come against Charles Martin, Jason Gavern, Matt Legg and Hector Avila.


----------



## Eddie Warren

I've gone for Joshua via decision 9/2 via SunBets. Only a small stake. Can't see any value in any of the fights on tonight's card.


----------



## Crean

Joshua rds 1-6
Povetkin rds 1-6
Burnett pts/dec

6/1


----------



## Zico

Got £200 on the footie but made a small blunder doing £50 on Povetkin rds 1-3 @ EVS when I coulda got the same for either fighter ....


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £69 on Leicester city

Lumped 60 quid on rounds 1/3 Povetkin 

Boosted tp 1.29/1


----------



## Eddie Warren

Little win for me tonight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

At the end of round 4 of the Price fight 8 rounds or under was 10/11 that was after both of them being hurt, you can get really lucky inplay but like a cunt I put for it to be over in 1-3 before it started lol


----------



## SpursBen316

Seriously pissed off. Parker to fight AJ next which I placed November 9th 2/1 £40 still hadnt been settled. So went on livechat told them it was on last night. They are going to investigate it. 

Wont hear anything till Wednesday as it has been pased on to the settling team. They are away which I dont believe as I won on Spurs game lol

I am stupid saying this as its called using common sense and we cant use this as computer will say no. But why cant they just look at sky sports or bbc sport see it has took place and settle not hard. Not a great look when u consider how many betting companies there is and I do have quite a few quid in the account.


----------



## Boxalot

SpursBen316 said:


> Seriously pissed off. Parker to fight AJ next which I placed November 9th 2/1 £40 still hadnt been settled. So went on livechat told them it was on last night. They are going to investigate it.
> 
> Wont hear anything till Wednesday as it has been pased on to the settling team. They are away which I dont believe as I won on Spurs game lol
> 
> I am stupid saying this as its called using common sense and we cant use this as computer will say no. But why cant they just look at sky sports or bbc sport see it has took place and settle not hard. Not a great look when u consider how many betting companies there is and I do have quite a few quid in the account.


Who's that with mate? Shocking that.


----------



## SpursBen316

William Hill m8 lol 
What made me annoyed was settling team are away lol. Its 120 quid. 

Fookers bitter about Groves beating Eubank lol lol.


----------



## emallini

emallini said:


> Got Parker NOT to be knocked down at 3/1


Had a decent win on this


----------



## SJS20

William Hill barred me years ago.

Last bet I needed for a big accie was a Marco Huck win, and despite him drawing, they paid out by mistake. I withdrew the money straight away and next time I logged in saw I had that figure with a '=' in front of it in the top corner. Asked support what it was, and they told me they paid by mistake and I should never of withdrew. Told me to either return the ill gotten gains or they would ban me.

I took the ban and the 300 odd quid.


----------



## SpursBen316

Just been payed out and also have a free £10 bet. As I am a valued customer lol.

Sent a email last night as live chat was getting fobbed off. Happy I got a free bet.

Might put in on Traux

EDIT

Put on £20 including the free bet was 7/2 boosted to 4/1. Cant find it on TV schedule yet. Hope Degale wins but with the shoulder and the trainer issues can see Caleb being 2 busy and nicking it on points. If Degale can get a ko win inside 6 rounds would make a statement

TOM u having a bet on ufc

Might have a few quid on Rose 11/10 Ferguson pulled out as well


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Just been payed out and also have a free £10 bet. As I am a valued customer lol.
> 
> Sent a email last night as live chat was getting fobbed off. Happy I got a free bet.
> 
> Might put in on Traux
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Put on £20 including the free bet was 7/2 boosted to 4/1. Cant find it on TV schedule yet. Hope Degale wins but with the shoulder and the trainer issues can see Caleb being 2 busy and nicking it on points. If Degale can get a ko win inside 6 rounds would make a statement
> 
> TOM u having a bet on ufc
> 
> Might have a few quid on Rose 11/10 Ferguson pulled out as well


Have had a bet on Truax. Got 6/1 initially and put £20 on it.

UFC wise - Rose is a decent bet, JJ seems to be putting to much emphasis on her weight cut when it was Rose figuring her out last time. And she's got hurt in a few to many fights recently. But then again she's gone full on serious mode now, curtains round the cage when game planning and sparring.

Tempted to chuck a tenner on Holloway though at 7/2

Oh and AJs next fight, my Jarrell Miller punt opened at 6/1 with PP but has shortened to 3/1 by the time I saw the market.


----------



## brian1982

Fancy the draw with Truax/Degale, but with have to cover it with a bet on Degale.


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> Have had a bet on Truax. Got 6/1 initially and put £20 on it.
> 
> UFC wise - Rose is a decent bet, JJ seems to be putting to much emphasis on her weight cut when it was Rose figuring her out last time. And she's got hurt in a few to many fights recently. But then again she's gone full on serious mode now, curtains round the cage when game planning and sparring.
> 
> Tempted to chuck a tenner on Holloway though at 7/2
> 
> Oh and AJs next fight, my Jarrell Miller punt opened at 6/1 with PP but has shortened to 3/1 by the time I saw the market.


just looked a the AJ market.

https://m.skybet.com/boxing/boxing-specials/event/22036669

Wilder looks nailed on you would imagine. Both had high profile wins big unification fight. Common sense says that has to happen. We all now though it doesn't happen that way though. You listen to Hearn and you think Wilder doesnt want it.

Seriously who makes these odds Fury 6/1. I have stuck £25 on Wilder 5/4

Whyte 11/1 is not a bad bet at all. Very easy to make would be an a easy sell


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> just looked a the AJ market.
> 
> https://m.skybet.com/boxing/boxing-specials/event/22036669
> 
> Wilder looks nailed on you would imagine. Both had high profile wins big unification fight. Common sense says that has to happen. We all now though it doesn't happen that way though. You listen to Hearn and you think Wilder doesnt want it.
> 
> Seriously who makes these odds Fury 6/1. I have stuck £25 on Wilder 5/4
> 
> Whyte 11/1 is not a bad bet at all. Very easy to make would be an a easy sell


I'm just thinking Hearn wants a US fight with AJ, and despite what AJ said in the ring they'll like the look of the US PPV market.

Big Baby to get him known and some hype on the Late Night sofa circuit then go PPV with Wilder


----------



## Boxalot

No chance we get AJ vs Wilder next imo. Hearn and Haymon won’t want to leave all of that US PPV money on the table and it wouldn’t do big numbers yet.

I think we’ll have a minimum of one fight each inbetween before we get it but probably 2/3. As a result we probably won’t get all 4 belts on the line but there’ll be much more money involved for both parties.


----------



## SpursBen316

Yea listening to Hearn its a non starter just have a feeling it will get made. We will see.

Odds on Bellew made me LOL


----------



## brian1982

Miller must be fav for AJ's next opponent after the Whyte/Pulev order, 3/1 atm.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

I am in the minority but I do believe Wilder will be next

Yes Wilder is not big news in america but that is why we have promoters and broadcasters to create hype - since when does america not want an undisputed heavyweight champion of the world?? - cardiff is the only viable venue and it has facilitated timings to suit an american audience previously - Hearn is open to a rematch clause also which would mean Vegas if Wilder won. The prize of victory is too big for the haymon to be greedy about whether it does more numbers now or in 18 months time - I think it happens if Wilder is genuine about signing a 60/40 split. People say that is too generous to Wilder but he is bringing USA audience - that makes the pie much bigger - 60% of that pie is vastly bigger than 80% of the pie that would be on offer for a Miller type


----------



## Exposed16

Truax 6/1 on points for this weekend. Was thinking of doubling it up with Lara on points too, not seeing odds for that yet though.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Exposed16 said:


> Truax 6/1 on points for this weekend. Was thinking of doubling it up with Lara on points too, not seeing odds for that yet though.


Just came in to say Truax at 10/3 any method is amazing value!


----------



## SpursBen316

Wilder vs AJ 4/6 on must have had a few bits from 5/4 Monday


----------



## SpursBen316

Stuck £30 on Rose to beat Joanaa Jedrzejczk If I win a few quid on Juventus VS Real Madrid will have Rose on points as well

the odds for a Rose ko in pick a round seem very weird seems very short


----------



## Kezza

Anyone know how good Dennis Hogan is? Jimmy Kelly is 2/1 to beat him Saturday. Kelly is a pretty decent boxer who stepped up too early against Beefy but is around Euro level for me. According to Boxrec Hogan is 5'8" while Kelly is 6 foot so a good advantage.


----------



## tompreston

Noonaldinho said:


> Just came in to say Truax at 10/3 any method is amazing value!


As soon as the fight opened on PP I got 6/1 on Truax outright - popped twenty quid on at that.

UFC wise - I just can't see much value this weekend. Khabib Holloway at 2/5 not to go the distance seems a decent bet. Holloway has had one 5 round fight years ago and his stamina and toughness seem elite - but he was in a cast a fortnight ago. And a few rounds of smesh and a mercy TKO most likely.


----------



## SJS20

UFC this weekend

Karolina Kowalckivic (I know it isn't spelt that way) is 1/2 to beat Felice Herrig. That's nailed on guys, add it to any accie you create.


----------



## SpursBen316

Defo be having a few quid now on the boxing Saturday won over £550 on Real Madrid vs Juventus tonight

Ronaldo first scorer
Ronaldo score first 10 minutes
Ronaldo score anytime
Real win 3-0
Real Madrid to win

Last time I got first scorer, score anytime, score in first 10 minutes, scorecast, correct score and win 90 minutes was Sunday May 15th.

Fluke but ill take it. Wankers at William Hill woukdnt let me cashout at 3-0. When he hsd the tap in go over.

Put 5 quid on Rose points

Started a money box for AJ vs Wilder


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Was hoping to get evens on Wilder to beat Ortiz just not going to happen so gone Wilder to win Rounds 1-4 4/1 Winnings = 100
> 
> Also had a no hope acca thanks to a free bet
> 
> GGG
> Groves
> Selby
> Frampton
> Haye
> Wilder
> Groves
> 
> Wins me £75


Getting towards the end of football season was looking at open bets. Sky bet had voided Canelo vs GGG.

So the 70 quid win has now turned into around 40 quid.

Just need Frampton to beat Donaire Selby to beat Warrington. Haye to beat Bellew

Groves to beat Eubank
Wilder to beat Ortiz were the banana skin


----------



## tompreston

Guessing we're all Team Truax tonight with the seemingly wide odds?


----------



## SpursBen316

Yea Tom another 20 quid has gone on Traux

Was going to pull an all nighter but with whats going on ufc circus show will set alarm for 3.30

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...ests-hell-quit-loses-Caleb-Truax-rematch.html

Ill have a look at oddschecker wheel of fortune

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/james-degale-v-caleb-truax/winner

Nearly 70 % have backed Traux


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Yea Tom another 20 quid has gone on Traux
> 
> Was going to pull an all nighter but with whats going on ufc circus show will set alarm for 3.30
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...ests-hell-quit-loses-Caleb-Truax-rematch.html
> 
> Ill have a look at oddschecker wheel of fortune


Yeah I've got my £20 at 6/1 outright so fingers crossed.

Id have done the same for UFC as well 100% Ferguson, most likely Holloway but still seeing Khabib butcher some poor bloke will be interesting enough - seeing how the broadcast and Khabib talk about McGregor will be interesting too


----------



## Brickfists

Any odds going around for Gallimore ? 

Fancy him in a treble with Degale and Lara.


----------



## Marlow

Brickfists said:


> Any odds going around for Gallimore ?
> 
> Fancy him in a treble with Degale and Lara.


He's a touch above evens


----------



## Brickfists

Marlow said:


> He's a touch above evens


I got the treble on at 11/2.


----------



## SpursBen316

Had to pick up old man from airport so didnt watch the ufc and boxing until this morning. 

Fook me degale vs traux was painful. Lost on that didnt even score the fight.

Won on rose outright had 30 quid on 11/10 and also had her at 6/1 points. 10 quid

Have to be honest though thought Rose lost that fight for me I was listening to Rogan so may be biased. No idea if the takedown wins the round or makes it a 10-9 in the ufc rules if u knowc what I mean. 



So what I lost on Degale made up on Rose. Not complaining.


----------



## SpursBen316

Will have to watch mora fight now see whst the old bird has done now


----------



## SJS20

Bookie paid out Lara as a winner, so that completed my Accie for 1400 quid.

I noticed ASAP and withdrew the money before they corrected. What's the odds I can get away with it?


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

SJS20 said:


> Bookie paid out Lara as a winner, so that completed my Accie for 1400 quid.
> 
> I noticed ASAP and withdrew the money before they corrected. What's the odds I can get away with it?


I would imagine it depends on how many got their money out quick. If only a couple I don;t think the bookies will go after you.


----------



## tompreston

Anyone having a flutter this weekend? 

Donaire at 5/1 - 16/1 points or 6
7/1 KO, with how Frampton looked a bit of a shell these odds seem wide, and Donaire actually looks bigger than him in the face offs I've seen 

De Greco 14/1 for a KO might be worth a punt as well if Khan gets into a brawl, with him playing celebrity boxer for the last few years.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Just for some interest...

Friday 20th April 2018
Fri 01:00
* Jarrell Miller*
Jarrell Miller v Johann Duhaupas

Saturday 21st April 2018
Sat 19:00
* Tommy Coyle*
Sean Dodd v Tommy Coyle

Sat 20:00
* Marco McCullough*
Jono Carroll v Marco McCullough

Sat 21:00
* Zolani Tete*
Zolani Tete v Omar Andres Narvaez

Sat 22:00
* Phil Lo Greco*
Amir Khan v Phil Lo Greco

Sunday 22nd April 2018
Sun 01:00
* Gervonta Davis*
Gervonta Davis v Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar

Sun 03:00
* Draw*
Jeff Horn v Terence Crawford

2629/1.

Just realised I left out the Frampton fight.


----------



## Marlow

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> Just for some interest...
> 
> Friday 20th April 2018
> Fri 01:00
> * Jarrell Miller*
> Jarrell Miller v Johann Duhaupas
> 
> Saturday 21st April 2018
> Sat 19:00
> * Tommy Coyle*
> Sean Dodd v Tommy Coyle
> 
> Sat 20:00
> * Marco McCullough*
> Jono Carroll v Marco McCullough
> 
> Sat 21:00
> * Zolani Tete*
> Zolani Tete v Omar Andres Narvaez
> 
> Sat 22:00
> * Phil Lo Greco*
> Amir Khan v Phil Lo Greco
> 
> Sunday 22nd April 2018
> Sun 01:00
> * Gervonta Davis*
> Gervonta Davis v Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar
> 
> Sun 03:00
> * Draw*
> Jeff Horn v Terence Crawford
> 
> 2629/1.
> 
> Just realised I left out the Frampton fight.


Think the McCullough fight is off pal


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Marlow said:


> Think the McCullough fight is off pal


Just seen that now you've mentioned it, good old skybet have their fingers on the pulse I see!!

Not to worry he was 12/5, so will still be a tasty few quid *IF* (that's a big IF) the others come in.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Horn Draw with Crawford????????


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Noonaldinho said:


> Horn Draw with Crawford????????


25/1, licence to print money!!


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> Anyone having a flutter this weekend?
> 
> Donaire at 5/1 - 16/1 points or 6
> 7/1 KO, with how Frampton looked a bit of a shell these odds seem wide, and Donaire actually looks bigger than him in the face offs I've seen
> 
> De Greco 14/1 for a KO might be worth a punt as well if Khan gets into a brawl, with him playing celebrity boxer for the last few years.


Just cant get up for Khan fight Saturday going to Frampton vs Donaire so hope its a good one. Taking Mrs for weekend so need to win a few quid good luck on khan fight though. Comming back from im a celeb injury brink of divorce change of trainer could well blow up in Khans face

Going Frampton early rounds 1-4 will decide how much after Spurs game


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Just cant get up for Khan fight Saturday going to Frampton vs Donaire so hope its a good one. Taking Mrs for weekend so need to win a few quid good luck on khan fight though. Comming back from im a celeb injury brink of divorce change of trainer could well blow up in Khans face
> 
> Going Frampton early rounds 1-4 will decide how much after Spurs game


You going DeGreco KO? I'll throw a fiver on it

Tempted to do the same of Donaire KO as well

Edit.

Gone baller with two big £5 bets.

Donaire by KO, TKO, DQ at 7/1 with bet365

DeGreco by KO, TKO, DQ at 14/1 with PP


----------



## SpursBen316

No Tom dont rate DeGreco at all.

The Frampton fight im interested will put 10 quid on rounds 1-4 

Maybe 3 and 4


----------



## brian1982

tompreston said:


> Donaire by KO, TKO, DQ at 7/1 with bet365
> 
> DeGreco by KO, TKO, DQ at 14/1 with PP


The double with Ladbrokes is 119/1


----------



## SpursBen316

Still not done round betting but have gone

Frampton vs Donaire 

Fight to go under 9.5 rounds 

9/4 wins me £130

Frampton to win by ko tko or dq was 5/2 now 3/1 wins me £160

I might have the blinkers on big time for me Frampton struggled last fight but fight to go under 9.5 9/4 is great value. 

Will post a link of wheel of fortune see where the money is going


----------



## SpursBen316

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/carl-frampton-v-nonito-donaire/winner

No suprise there 59.2% gone with Donaire. Every time I have met a filipino guy they are like the filipino version of me but x100 they will bet on anything. I like a bet but these guys take it to another level

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/amir-khan-v-phil-lo-greco/winner

Suprised its quite close


----------



## SpursBen316

Had 20 quid on Khan points 3 and half to 1


----------



## craigseventy

coyle still over halfs to stop dodd. Great odds imo


----------



## SpursBen316

Had a bad run lately with boxing bets on refection Frampton winning by a stoppage was heart ruling over head. I dud see Coyle was the underdog going into the masher fight but didnt fancy him. Fair play to him.

Just been lokking at oddschecker Abraham is fighting Nielsen who is 6/1

And will try and get evens on ryder to beat cox. Haye vs Bellew no doubt ill go round betting if any boosts come up. I dud see one betting company offering evens but was only a tenner for haye outright.

Uysk vs Gassiev going Gassiev 2/1 if I can get that

Tom saw Garbrandt vs Dillashaw has been made for August.


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Had a bad run lately with boxing bets on refection Frampton winning by a stoppage was heart ruling over head. I dud see Coyle was the underdog going into the masher fight but didnt fancy him. Fair play to him.
> 
> Just been lokking at oddschecker Abraham is fighting Nielsen who is 6/1
> 
> And will try and get evens on ryder to beat cox. Haye vs Bellew no doubt ill go round betting if any boosts come up. I dud see one betting company offering evens but was only a tenner for haye outright.
> 
> Uysk vs Gassiev going Gassiev 2/1 if I can get that
> 
> Tom saw Garbrandt vs Dillashaw has been made for August.


Yeah I'm gonna be going with Gassiev as I think theres value there. But keep going with value when i don't even think they're gonna win like this last weekend.

Dillashaw I was hoping was gonna get the DJ fight as I'd back him there and he could well have been underdog.

Frank Mir this weekend at 4/6 probably be the only bet. Maybe Skeete points if it opens up.

Roma at 6/1 on Paddy Power tonight seems wide


----------



## beadybea

I just put a small bet on Duhaupas by decision at 25/1. Those are crazy odds in my opinion.


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> Yeah I'm gonna be going with Gassiev as I think theres value there. But keep going with value when i don't even think they're gonna win like this last weekend.
> 
> Dillashaw I was hoping was gonna get the DJ fight as I'd back him there and he could well have been underdog.
> 
> Frank Mir this weekend at 4/6 probably be the only bet. Maybe Skeete points if it opens up.
> 
> Roma at 6/1 on Paddy Power tonight seems wide


Would like to back Skeete but cant see any markets on wh or skybet


----------



## Marlow

SpursBen316 said:


> Would like to back Skeete but cant see any markets on wh or skybet


Bet365 coral and Ladbrokes have got odds for it


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers marlow ill have a look


----------



## brian1982

Going to put a couple of quid each on Johann Duhaupas and Noelia Bustos each By Decision or Technical Decision as they are both over 20/1, just for fun like, but I'll think I'll use Abraham as the cover rather than Skeete.


----------



## SpursBen316

Started planning for Haye vs Bellew with the injury sutuation and the mouth watering wbbs cruiserweight the week after not going to bet that much on the renatch. Although Butler is decent at 12/5.

So far had Haye vs Bellew fight under 8.5 rounds evens £30 

Still cant decide round betting saw quite a few picking Haye rounds 5 and 6.


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

beadybea said:


> I just put a small bet on Duhaupas by decision at 25/1. Those are crazy odds in my opinion.


How much notice Duhaupas get?


----------



## brian1982

fortheloveofthegame said:


> How much notice Duhaupas get?


Fight was announced at the start of Feb. so he's had at least 3 months.
https://www.boxingscene.com/report-jarrell-miller-vs-johann-duhaupas-on-hbo-april-28--125019


----------



## fortheloveofthegame

brian1982 said:


> Fight was announced at the start of Feb. so he's had at least 3 months.
> https://www.boxingscene.com/report-jarrell-miller-vs-johann-duhaupas-on-hbo-april-28--125019


Sweet. 25/1 is crackers.


----------



## brian1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989941744077889536If I shake any change out of the football later I'm going to throw an extra tenner on Duhaupas.


----------



## tompreston

Duhpass points 28/1 on spread ex, new one just seen on oddschecker. 

All this talk has me tempted but just don't see him winning


----------



## jonnytightlips

brian1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989941744077889536If I shake any change out of the football later I'm going to throw an extra tenner on Duhaupas.


Wasn't Miller 20 pounds lighter for his last fight. 304 lbs is a fucking huge weight but he carries it relatively well.


----------



## tompreston

brian1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989941744077889536If I shake any change out of the football later I'm going to throw an extra tenner on Duhaupas.


Per boxrec in one month he put on over 40 pounds in a month. Just doing the maths for the calorie intake needed for that is staggering


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> Started planning for Haye vs Bellew with the injury sutuation and the mouth watering wbbs cruiserweight the week after not going to bet that much on the renatch. Although Butler is decent at 12/5.
> 
> So far had Haye vs Bellew fight under 8.5 rounds evens £30
> 
> Still cant decide round betting saw quite a few picking Haye rounds 5 and 6.


Usyk vs Gassiev got delayed


----------



## SpursBen316

Ahh cheers last time I go by betring sites for fight dates


----------



## ORG83

Had a nice little win on Jacobs &a Miller by Dec.


----------



## SpursBen316

Took me a few days but william hill finally boosted ryder to beat Cox evens

30 quid on that. 

Still in 2 minds about Butler great price for him. 

Having Haye to win in rounds 3 and 4. 

Some request bets I have been reading is crazy lol


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Gary OSullivan v Berlin Abreu - Spike O'Sullivan.
Emmanuel Rodriguez v Paul Butler - Paul Butler.
Joe Joyce v Lenroy Thomas - Joe Joyce.
Martin Ward v James Tennyson - Martin Ward.
John Ryder v Jamie Cox - Jamie Cox.
Tony Bellew v David Haye - Draw.

371/1 acca.


----------



## tompreston

check out Bellew bingo :lol::lol:

https://m.skybet.com/boxing/upcoming-fights/event/22211314


----------



## Marlow

tompreston said:


> check out Bellew bingo :lol::lol:
> 
> https://m.skybet.com/boxing/upcoming-fights/event/22211314


'He's an adonis' is a shout at 5/1, especially after Haye looks ripped on the scales


----------



## SpursBen316

Butler
Ryder
Haye

If 3 win £112.27

:wall:wall:wall:wall

LOL

Been in meetings all day the above bet was in the basket from last night just got in put that bet through then thought watch weigh in and do a bit of round/bout betting 

Put ifl on and fook me Butler misses weight epic fail right here on my part lol. 

First Quigg now Butler lol:rofl 

Ryder odds have shortened. Might have him to win by a ko. If Wigan win league 1


----------



## Gary Barlow

Bet of the night is either fighter to be knocked down in rounds 1-3 at 4/1

massive price at paddy power


----------



## Hands of Bone

I like Rodriguez and I think he will stop Butler. The 6/4 is a good price for the KO/TKO, imo.


----------



## Crean

Haye rds 1-6 is 3/1


----------



## Hands of Bone

Hands of Bone said:


> I like Rodriguez and I think he will stop Butler. The 6/4 is a good price for the KO/TKO, imo.


Close, but no cigar. It was still a good shout though. Rodriguez could have stopped him if he really wanted to.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won on ryder outright

Ryder tko ko

Lost

butler
haye
ryder treble

Lost haye round betting

Won on fight being under 8.5 rounds

Made a bit of profit anyone who had bellew outright and round fair play and enjoy.

Just been looking at upcomming boxing

Selby is 4/1 to beat warrington ko tko

Mcdonnell is 5/1 to beat inoue

Breidis Prescott 10/1 tonight


----------



## Crean

Gary Barlow said:


> Bet of the night is either fighter to be knocked down in rounds 1-3 at 4/1
> 
> massive price at paddy power


Well, this one saved me.


----------



## Gary Barlow

Crean said:


> Well, this one saved me.


I.had 200 on bellew by stoppage so forgot i bet on this and also thought first KD was round 4. Only when i wwtched replay i realised was last 20 seconds of r3!


----------



## SpursBen316

https://m.skybet.com/boxing/boxing-specials/event/22217239

If anyone is interested Bellew next oppenent. If retires VOIDED

U could make arguement for the top 6 to be wiped off

Usyk in the final then who knows
Fury comeback and on BT
Ward just no appeal
Gassiev see Usyk
Parker when he was champion would be the go to guy to get Tony a heavyweight championship.

Still think Bellew vs Whyte has legs ill have a few quid.

Both with Matchroom Eddie loves these in house. Sky ppv introduces Whyte to the ppv market and a potential Joshua fight. Fills a gap in the ppv schedule and solves Whyte opponent problems

I could be talking bollocks and Whyte has already agreed to fight Pulev. Like these future opponents. Doing well at it at the minute.

Eubank 100/1 lol stick another 0 on it


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Going for it this weekend -

Vasyl Lomachenko v Jorge Linares - Fight To Go The Distance.
Michael Conlan v Ibon Larrinaga - Michael Conlan.
Sadam Ali v Jaime Munguia - Jamie Munguia.
Hughie Fury v Sam Sexton - Fight To Go The Distance.
Rey Vargas v Azat Hovhannisyan - Rey Vargas.

22/1.


----------



## brian1982

Ladbrokes
Hughie to beat Sexton By Decision or Technical Decision under Method of Victory is 6/4, but you can get 12/5 if you pick Hughie Fury - Unanimous Decision under Final Judgement.

Same with Lomachenko, By Decision or Technical Decision under Method of Victory is 8/5 but you can get 2/1 if you pick him by Unanimous Decision under Final Judgement.

Also putting a quid each on Jorge Linares - KO or TKO or Disqualification at 10/1 and Jorge Linares - Split Decision at 100/1.


----------



## tompreston

UFC bets - Cooper to beat Dern is 2/1. 

Cooper only loses by sub and Dern is a BJJ whizz, but her striking is limited. Lots of hype on Dern has the odds skewed and shes missed weight today by 7lbs after leaving her gym for not taking things serious


----------



## ORG83

tompreston said:


> UFC bets - Cooper to beat Dern is 2/1.
> 
> Cooper only loses by sub and Dern is a BJJ whizz, but her striking is limited. Lots of hype on Dern has the odds skewed and shes missed weight today by 7lbs after leaving her gym for not taking things serious


Dern is definitely going to lose soon.

Not sure if Cooper will be the one though? Missing weight by 7lbs is huge
so if Cooper can put a pace on her and avoid spending too much time on the ground then she could beat her.

I just don't think it'll be this time as think Cooper will end up getting choked at some point? And 2/1 isn't great odds to risk it in my humble opinion. If I was I'd look at a SD to boost the odds.


----------



## tompreston

ORG83 said:


> Dern is definitely going to lose soon.
> 
> Not sure if Cooper will be the one though? Missing weight by 7lbs is huge
> so if Cooper can put a pace on her and avoid spending too much time on the ground then she could beat her.
> 
> I just don't think it'll be this time as think Cooper will end up getting choked. And 2/1 isn't great odds to risk it in my humble opinion.


Yeah there's gonna be a bet to win with Dern and good odds for it considering, but maybe not the value like you say


----------



## ORG83

tompreston said:


> Yeah there's gonna be a bet to win with Dern and good odds for it considering, but maybe not the value like you say


If she was fighting Yoder now, with the botched cut/laziness I'd be betting against her.

Just had a look, Cooper by Dec. Is 17/4 with ladbrokes. It's tempting but think Cooper is pretty poor and has been lined up as a tailor made opponent for Dern.


----------



## Kezza

I cant believe the odds are so close for the Ali-Munguia fight, Munguia got late notice and fought 2 months ago and 3 months ago. He's just 21 and taking this too early and if it wasn't for a world title he wouldn't be taking the fight. 4/5 for Ali is great odds and after having it boosted with WH £106.98 will get me £198.99. Get on it @tompreston and everyone else :thumbsup


----------



## jonnytightlips

Lomachenko-UD
Michael Conlan
Sadam Ali
Rey Vargas
Fury-Sexton to go the distance. 

Tenner wins 157 quid.


----------



## UK fight fan

SpursBen316 said:


> https://m.skybet.com/boxing/boxing-specials/event/22217239
> 
> If anyone is interested Bellew next oppenent. If retires VOIDED
> 
> U could make arguement for the top 6 to be wiped off
> 
> Usyk in the final then who knows
> Fury comeback and on BT
> Ward just no appeal
> Gassiev see Usyk
> Parker when he was champion would be the go to guy to get Tony a heavyweight championship.
> 
> Still think Bellew vs Whyte has legs ill have a few quid.
> 
> Both with Matchroom Eddie loves these in house. Sky ppv introduces Whyte to the ppv market and a potential Joshua fight. Fills a gap in the ppv schedule and solves Whyte opponent problems
> 
> I could be talking bollocks and Whyte has already agreed to fight Pulev. Like these future opponents. Doing well at it at the minute.
> 
> Eubank 100/1 lol stick another 0 on it


Personally see Ward as most likely 
Followed by Stevenson 
Followed by Uysk


----------



## Hands of Bone

Sdam Ali at 4/5 is a good bet, imo. Should be too good for Munguia, who hasn't fought anyone of note. He is a big unit, Munguia, but he is slow and plodding. A tough guy to fight, yes, but Ali should be too quick and have much better movement.


----------



## NoMas

jonnytightlips said:


> Lomachenko-UD
> Michael Conlan
> Sadam Ali
> Rey Vargas
> Fury-Sexton to go the distance.
> 
> Tenner wins 157 quid.


Who with??? I think with Bet3655 it odds only add up to 12.46


----------



## Hands of Bone

BEt 365 don't have the best odds. On sportsbook it's 14.4, and that's just for Loma decision, without the UD


----------



## Gary Barlow

willhill going enhanced odds on Hughie to win between 1-6 rounds at 9/4

massive odds, sexton is so gash even a shite hughie cant drag it past 6 rounds. get on!


----------



## Boxalot

Hughie points
Loma points
Ali outright

20 pays 249


----------



## ORG83

Boxalot said:


> Hughie points
> Loma points
> Ali outright
> 
> 20 pays 249


Fuck me, that's a good bet!


----------



## Hands of Bone

Gary Barlow said:


> willhill going enhanced odds on Hughie to win between 1-6 rounds at 9/4
> 
> massive odds, sexton is so gash even a shite hughie cant drag it past 6 rounds. get on!


Good luck with that one. I think you've done your dough.


----------



## Hands of Bone

Maybe I spoke too soon. atsch


----------



## Hands of Bone

Gary Barlow said:


> willhill going enhanced odds on Hughie to win between 1-6 rounds at 9/4
> 
> massive odds, sexton is so gash even a shite hughie cant drag it past 6 rounds. get on!


 I was wrong. Well done, didn't look like it was going to happen.


----------



## Crean

Loma pts at 2/1 seems generous to me.

I dunno.


----------



## Gary Barlow

Hands of Bone said:


> I was wrong. Well done, didn't look like it was going to happen.


Got to be honest i was little worried after 3 rounds, but luckily he started to unloaded. Sexton is awful, it was in Hughies hands how he wanted to win it,


----------



## ORG83

Well done @Gary Barlow

Anyone got any ideas on UFC? I'm thinking Nunes to stop Pennington around the 3rd. Raquel is tough and a gamer but kinda limited and will be out boxed, so can see an extended beating with intermittent clinch work from Pennington to extend it.


----------



## NoMas

Did Fury in rounds 4-6, Loma 7-9, Ali to win, Vargas to win £5 = £194.98...


----------



## Hands of Bone

Nice one.


----------



## NoMas

I also lost a £5 betting on points though haha


----------



## Hands of Bone

I fancy Sadam Ali tonight. He should be far too quick and skillfur for a big plodding lump like Munguia.


----------



## SJS20

ORG83 said:


> Well done @Gary Barlow
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on UFC? I'm thinking Nunes to stop Pennington around the 3rd. Raquel is tough and a gamer but kinda limited and will be out boxed, so can see an extended beating with intermittent clinch work from Pennington to extend it.


Nunes stoppage seems like the one to me. She's also better on the ground.

Jacare vs Gastelum is 50/50 to me.

Machida should beat Belfort, who now has the hormone production of a 90 year old Nan.


----------



## Crean

Kelvin Gatelum(UFC) by KO/TKO
Vasyl Lomachenko by Pts/Dec

Double at 6/1


----------



## NoMas

Daum why didnt Loma stop him the round before grrrrrrrrrrr anyways the Ali fight fckd my accumulator anyways..


----------



## Grant

Had Loma and Hughie by stoppage with Leinster to win the rugby and there to be over 1.5 goals in the Boro Villa game in a 4-fold. Football finished 0-1 So lost there.

Also fancied them both to win by stoppage in the 10th but forgot to do it before Hughie started so good job Hughie got him out early otherwise I'd be crying this moving, down about £1700.


----------



## Kezza

Kezza said:


> I cant believe the odds are so close for the Ali-Munguia fight, Munguia got late notice and fought 2 months ago and 3 months ago. He's just 21 and taking this too early and if it wasn't for a world title he wouldn't be taking the fight. 4/5 for Ali is great odds and after having it boosted with WH £106.98 will get me £198.99. Get on it @tompreston and everyone else :thumbsup


What a prick I am, every time I tell friends or anyone about a bet it always fucks up. Keeping my mouth shut in future.

Hope you didn't bet on it @tompreston ?


----------



## tompreston

Kezza said:


> What a prick I am, every time I tell friends or anyone about a bet it always fucks up. Keeping my mouth shut in future.
> 
> Hope you didn't bet on it @tompreston ?


Was just about to post here asking, hope hasn't hurt to much.

Yeah didn't follow you in. Looks like bad bets alround. Didn't have a flutter at all and glad i didnt.

Muniga i didn't know enough about and the odds weren't wide enough to interest me. Hin being a ring prospect of the year as well made second guess.

The McKenzie dern thing I read that every fighter in the UFC whos come overweight and ended up fighting has won. so swerved it.


----------



## Kezza

tompreston said:


> Was just about to post here asking, hope hasn't hurt to much.
> 
> Yeah didn't follow you in. Looks like bad bets alround. Didn't have a flutter at all and glad i didnt.
> 
> Muniga i didn't know enough about and the odds weren't wide enough to interest me. Hin being a ring prospect of the year as well made second guess.
> 
> The McKenzie dern thing I read that every fighter in the UFC whos come overweight and ended up fighting has won. so swerved it.


Glad you swerved them all, luckily I had a double on Hamilton to get pole yesterday and for Simpson to win the golf tournament going on and cashed out so nearly broke even overall. Probably lose it all next week anyway betting on Selby points and Stevenson :wall


----------



## tompreston

Kezza said:


> Glad you swerved them all, luckily I had a double on Hamilton to get pole yesterday and for Simpson to win the golf tournament going on and cashed out so nearly broke even overall. Probably lose it all next week anyway betting on Selby points and Stevenson :wall


Is that next week.

I think I'm gonna go have a flutter on Warrington, he was 4/1 last time I looked. Think Selby will win but thats wide


----------



## Kezza

tompreston said:


> Is that next week.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go have a flutter on Warrington, he was 4/1 last time I looked. Think Selby will win but thats wide


Yeh its next week, 4/1 is decent value and he's improved so much that its not a forgone conclusion as it would've been a year ago. 4/6 for Selby points and 4/7 Stevenson outright pays out £130.95 for a £50 double.


----------



## tompreston

Kezza said:


> Yeh its next week, 4/1 is decent value and he's improved so much that its not a forgone conclusion as it would've been a year ago. 4/6 for Selby points and 4/7 Stevenson outright pays out £130.95 for a £50 double.


Hmmm might got with Jack points or Stevenson rounds 1-3/4 when it opens up.

Jack a slow starter and Adonis with the power.

Selby points the most likely. Has Warrington ever been knocked down?


----------



## Kezza

tompreston said:


> Hmmm might go with Jack points or Stevenson rounds 1-3/4 when it opens up.
> 
> Jack a slow starter and Adonis with the power.
> 
> Selby points the most likely. Has Warrington ever been knocked down?


Na Warrington's never been down as a pro, not sure about in the ams.

Makes sense about the Jack-Stevenson fight and might copy that idea. Jack has that tight guard and if Stevenson cant land his straight left Jack could well take it on points.


----------



## tompreston

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995662393853333509
Id lump on Mikey here if i thought Arum would make the fight


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Kelvin Gatelum(UFC) by KO/TKO
> Vasyl Lomachenko by Pts/Dec
> 
> Double at 6/1


Correct winners.

Just needed to swap the methods.


----------



## Crean

tompreston said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995662393853333509
> Id lump on Mikey here if i thought Arum would make the fight


Agreed.

Thats a great fucking fight too.


----------



## tompreston

Crean said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Thats a great fucking fight too.


I don't think there is a better fight.

The only other contenders that come to mind are

Joshua Wilder
Crawford Spence

And while both of those are compelling, the weight jumps, resumes and skills of both fighters gives it more edge over the others


----------



## tompreston

Bottled out of backing Warrington, I'm blaming CHB being down


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Khalid Yafai v David Carmona - Yafai
David Lemieux v Karim Achour - Lemieux
Naoya Inoue v Jamie McDonnell - To go the distance
Ken Shiro v Ganigan Lopez - Lopez
Takuma Inoue v Waldo Sabu - Inoue

12/1.


----------



## Crean

World cup bets:

Spain to win at 6/1

Top scorers(all ew):
Gabriel Jesus (16/1)
Antoine Griezmann (14/1)
Isco (50/1)

100 euro being outlayed on all of this.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

World cup bets...

*Toni Kroos @ 50/1*
World Cup 2018 FIFA Golden Ball (Best Player) Award

*Edinson Cavani @ 28/1*
World Cup 2018 Golden Boot Award

*Germany @ 9/2*
World Cup 2018 Winner


----------



## Yes We Can

Crean said:


> World cup bets:
> 
> Spain to win at 6/1
> 
> Top scorers(all ew):
> Gabriel Jesus (16/1)
> Antoine Griezmann (14/1)
> Isco (50/1)
> 
> 100 euro being outlayed on all of this.


I have France @13/2
Greizman @12/1, [email protected]/1, 
Dele Alli to top score for England @7/1


----------



## Crean

Yes We Can said:


> I have France @13/2
> Greizman @12/1, [email protected]/1,
> Dele Alli to top score for England @7/1


I did a prediction thing in work whereby u go through every match and it automatically updates the excel spreadsheet, and I have it ending up as a France vs Spain final.


----------



## Crean

TheBoxingMadMan said:


> World cup bets...
> 
> *Toni Kroos @ 50/1*
> World Cup 2018 FIFA Golden Ball (Best Player) Award
> 
> *Edinson Cavani @ 28/1*
> World Cup 2018 Golden Boot Award
> 
> *Germany @ 9/2*
> World Cup 2018 Winner


I like that cavani bet. I think they are in a poor enough group.

I think they might face spain in 2nd rd though. So in my eyes, they have 4 games at this world cup.


----------



## brian1982

50p each on McDonnell via SD @ 33/1 and MD @ 66/1.


----------



## SpursBen316

Would love to back McDonnell but cant see him beating Inoue on points being in Japan and also cant see him getting a ko.

Thinking off going Inoue on points which is 4/1 great value in my humbke opinion.

I did win 60 quid on Warrington can take no credit for that. I was leaning on going Selhy months before fight. Fight week got the impression Selby would be screwed out of a decision with Warrington being home fighter. Turns out Selby was skeletor and Warrington boxed out ov his skin.

Jumping the gun with world cup bets lads. Plays offs and champions league not finished yet lol.

Really cant no idea who I will back. 

France they have dropped a few clangers with selection. Spain squad just wrong will have a think weekend


----------



## SpursBen316

put £40 on Inoue points 11/4


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> put £40 on Inoue points 11/4





http://imgur.com/a/18aIANz


----------



## SpursBen316

Also decided to put a tenner on a 1st round blow out.

Gutted for Jamie but we are talking levels. Cannot wait for series 2 of super series

Thats my little kitty for the world cup sorted


----------



## brian1982

Artur Szpilka who isn't a massive puncher is fighting Dominick Guinn in a 10 ronder in Poland tonight, Guinn's 43 and coming in of a 2 year lay off but he's in decent shape and has never been stopped or been put down as far as I can tell from boxrec. I've probably cursed it now, but you can get 8/15 for the fight to go the distance on bet365.


----------



## brian1982

Yafai vs Carmona To Go the Distance @ 13/8 is going to make or break my bank holiday weekend tonight.


----------



## Marlow

SpursBen316 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/18aIANz


How's £10 at 22/1 return £252.50?


----------



## tompreston

So Doyle at 10/1 seems to be one we missed. Know a few in the RBR got it at inplay. 

Anyone any bets this weekend?

Fury rounds 1-3 was 6/1 with skybet earlier this week, but I couldn't log in so missed that. But not seen much value elsewhere. 

In MMA, mulling a £10 accumulator on Tuivasa KO, Whittaker points and RDA outright to bring in £95


----------



## Stingray

Fury's entrance music to be "Return of the Mack" is 3/1 with Sky Bet. This is nailed on surely?


----------



## Grant

Stingray said:


> Fury's entrance music to be "Return of the Mack" is 3/1 with Sky Bet. This is nailed on surely?


I thought it would obviously be that song, but they played it all day today at the weigh in which makes me a little less certain.


----------



## NoMas

Stingray said:


> Fury's entrance music to be "Return of the Mack" is 3/1 with Sky Bet. This is nailed on surely?


What site mate??? I cant find it...


----------



## Stingray

Grant said:


> I thought it would obviously be that song, but they played it all day today at the weigh in which makes me a little less certain.


Good info&#8230; although "All of the Lights" is often played during Kell Brook weigh-ins. :think1


NoMas said:


> What site mate??? I cant find it...


Sky Bet. It's under RequestABet Specials up to 5/1.

https://m.skybet.com/boxing/upcoming-fights/event/22285554


----------



## ORG83

Romero missed weight and looked like absolute death when dragged off the scales. 

I haven't checked the odds but Whitaker by stoppage isn't a bad shout? I know Romero is a tough cunt but the old adage of "he who wins the first one wins the rematch easier", combined with the missed weight cut makes it a value bet IMO. 

Romero has been stopped before so he's not a prime Hendo.


----------



## NoMas

Stingray said:


> Good info&#8230; although "All of the Lights" is often played during Kell Brook weigh-ins. :think1
> 
> Sky Bet. It's under RequestABet Specials up to 5/1.
> 
> https://m.skybet.com/boxing/upcoming-fights/event/22285554


Cheers mate, I wasnt sure when I seen he had the music playing at the weigh in, but put £25 on at 4/1 :thumbsup


----------



## Undefeated chump

Stingray said:


> Fury's entrance music to be "Return of the Mack" is 3/1 with Sky Bet. This is nailed on surely?


Just had a piece of this :cheers


----------



## dkos

Trout is 12/1 to win a decision against the lesser Charlo tomorrow night. 

Worth a small bet I feel.


----------



## Boxalot

Had 50 on Return of the Mack to be Fury’s entrance at 3/1. Cheers lads.


----------



## Boxalot

Posted the Fury entrance bet on my group chat. A couple got on it before others went to and it looks as though Skybet have taken it down now. That suggests it’s been pretty popular.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Little 5 fight acca for tonight.

Gorman by KO/TKO or disqualification.
Flanagan/Hooker to go the distance.
Fury in win in rds 1-2
Maxim Dadashev v Darleys Perez - Perez.
Leo Santa Cruz by K)/TKO or disqualification.

215/1.


----------



## brian1982

Hoping the Flanagan/Hooker goes to points tonight.

Maurice Hooker - Unanimous Decision £2 @ 18/1
Maurice Hooker - Split Decision £1 @ 80/1
Maurice Hooker - Majority Decision £1 @ 125/1

With the cover
Terry Flanagan - By Decision or Technical Decision £6 @ 4/6


----------



## NoMas

My Fury ring enterance bet is only 3/1!!! When I placed the bet last night Im sure it was 4/1... 
:frochcry


----------



## NoMas

I also did:

Fury in rounds 1-5
Gorman by KO
Flannagan in rounds 1-6

£2.50 to return £142.50


----------



## SpursBen316

Got Hooker at 2/1 £25 on sky bet in play. So pretty happy with that thought Turbo would win though so nice suprise.

Also got evens on Holly Holms £25 she was fave right up to weigh in then odds swung for Anderson wish I had put nore on but bit of a novice with ufc. 

Lastly lost £20 on Romero shite happens. Had no clue how to score that with the new scoring system they were on about.


----------



## Kennedy

Did they pay out the song even though was one of 3-4 songs?


----------



## Stingray

Kennedy said:


> Did they pay out the song even though was one of 3-4 songs?


They sure did. I'd like to propose a toast to Tyson Fury & Mark Morrison. :cheers

Enjoy your winnings @NoMas @Undefeated chump @Boxalot


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Does anybody use Kwiff? Supposedly supercharges some bets.

https://www.kwiff.com/whats-kwiff/


----------



## Boxalot

Stingray said:


> They sure did. I'd like to propose a toast to Tyson Fury & Mark Morrison. :cheers
> 
> Enjoy your winnings @NoMas @Undefeated chump @Boxalot


Cheers for the tip mate! Passed it on to a few mates who got on it too.


----------



## NoMas

Stingray said:


> They sure did. I'd like to propose a toast to Tyson Fury & Mark Morrison. :cheers
> 
> Enjoy your winnings @NoMas @Undefeated chump @Boxalot


Yesir well played brother, a nice £100 :cheers


----------



## ORG83

I had a lovely little win, I took the £30 I got from the fury entrance music bet someone put up on here and reinvested it into towel to be thrown in by Seferai corner @ 16/1.

Initially Skybet seemed to not pay it out, so I called them cunts to myself and swore I'd not use them again but woke up in the morning to the winnings in my account!


----------



## NoMas

ORG83 said:


> I had a lovely little win, I took the £30 I got from the fury entrance music bet someone put up on here and reinvested it into towel to be thrown in by Seferai corner @ 16/1.
> 
> Initially Skybet seemed to not pay it out, so I called them cunts to myself and swore I'd not use them again but woke up in the morning to the winnings in my account!


Well played , I bet throwning in the towel is a real tough one and some people dont bother ringing up or tell the betting company fck off and pay up!!! As reitring on the stool/dr stopping fight/ some times the towel coming in at the same time the ref is stopping the fight can be tricky...
:money


----------



## tompreston

Stewey Hall at 10/1 points against Big twinny Gav 

that seems a bit wide? Hall coming up in weight and BTG looked good last time against Yafai but still


----------



## Boxalot

tompreston said:


> Stewey Hall at 10/1 points against Big twinny Gav
> 
> that seems a bit wide? Hall coming up in weight and BTG looked good last time against Yafai but still


Yeah, I thought that too mate.

Don't get me wrong, I think Gav will win a relatively comfortably, but I was surprised the odds are so wide on Hall.


----------



## tompreston

Boxalot said:


> Yeah, I thought that too mate.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Gav will win a relatively comfortably, but I was surprised the odds are so wide on Hall.


thats it. The fights 70:30 to BTG but the odds dont reflect that i dont think. Maybe worth a tenner


----------



## tompreston

Granados is 5/4 to beat Fortuna. Down from 13/8 but still Fortuna is a limited lightweight and Granados has been decent enough at welter. So yeah popped £20 on to get £45 back.

I've popped £2 on Stewey Hall points at 10/1 and Hyland Jr at 7/1 #BigSpender I don't think either have a chance but I'd thought out loud about both.


----------



## NoMas

tompreston said:


> Granados is 5/4 to beat Fortuna. Down from 13/8 but still Fortuna is a limited lightweight and Granados has been decent enough at welter. So yeah popped £20 on to get £45 back.
> 
> I've popped £2 on Stewey Hall points at 10/1 and Hyland Jr at 7/1 #BigSpender I don't think either have a chance but I'd thought out loud about both.


I cant even see Grandados/Fortuna on any betting sites, what site you use mate???


----------



## tompreston

NoMas said:


> I cant even see Grandados/Fortuna on any betting sites, what site you use mate???


My bets with paddy power. Did see on betway as well


----------



## NoMas

tompreston said:


> My bets with paddy power. Did see on betway as well


OK cheers mate, Ive got enough betting accounts for now so think I'll give this one a miss haha


----------



## SpursBen316

Put £10 on Ritson at 10/1 round 1. 

Also won £75 on Griezmann first scorer


----------



## SpursBen316

Was hoping to get decent odds on josh taylor 8/11 bit crap

Rounds 5 and 6 12/1


----------



## Undefeated chump

Just won on Mbappe first goalscorer @9/2 on Betfred with the double delight, hat trick heaven so hopping he gets a couple more.


----------



## Undefeated chump

Double posting cunt


----------



## Undefeated chump

Just done Messi first goal @ 5/2 ddhh not bad odds for him on there.


----------



## beadybea

I like Yoka decision at 9/4 for Saturday.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Dubois in 1 round - 4/1, in 2 rounds - 13/10

Tom Little got stopped in 3 by Tom Dallas so surely he cant survive a round?


----------



## SpursBen316

Im first class on the josh taylor train choo choo 

But changed mind going for points at 11/8
Also gone Yoka 2/1 points


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Im first class on the josh taylor train choo choo
> 
> But changed mind going for points at 11/8
> Also gone Yoka 2/1 points


9/4 with Betfred Yoka points. Which seems to make sense. 10 rounder though- might see the towel or a british stoppage later on though


----------



## brian1982

Fancy the a double with Taylor KO/TKO & Dubois RD1 @ 7.33/1


----------



## SpursBen316

U having a bet on the cormier fight Tom at ufc ? 

Im tempted at 2/1


----------



## SpursBen316

http://imgur.com/a/Bi9MPni


----------



## SpursBen316

:cheers


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> U having a bet on the cormier fight Tom at ufc ?
> 
> Im tempted at 2/1


Definate value in that as see it as a 50:50 really as much as Stipe is my boy (still can't believe i got 5/2 against Ngannou outright).

Cormier no weight cut and never beaten at HW, and that was when he was more limited as a fighter.


----------



## Boxalot

Had £50 on Yoka points at 2/1.

If anybody could help me out with a way to watch it that’d be much appreciated.


----------



## Boxalot

Had £50 on Yoka points at 2/1.

If anybody could help me out with a way to watch it that’d be much appreciated.


----------



## tompreston

Boxalot said:


> Had £50 on Yoka points at 2/1.
> 
> If anybody could help me out with a way to watch it that'd be much appreciated.


Yoka's last fight against Cyril Sneer was streamed on ringstars website and think same again tonight, so have a look at their twitter (and schaefers)


----------



## Boxalot

tompreston said:


> Yoka's last fight against Cyril Sneer was streamed on ringstars website and think same again tonight, so have a look at their twitter (and schaefers)


Cheers Tom, mich appreciated mate.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Dubois under 3.5
Yarde under 5.5 comes to 1.5/1, just might need to cashout with the Yarde one he seems to hurt then early then they survive abit


----------



## NoMas

I cant even find Dave Allen on Bet365 or SkyBet???


----------



## SpursBen316

Boxalot said:


> Had £50 on Yoka points at 2/1.
> 
> If anybody could help me out with a way to watch it that'd be much appreciated.


http://ringstar.com/livestream/


----------



## Boxalot

NoMas said:


> I cant even find Dave Allen on Bet365 or SkyBet???


When I looked earlier both had him down as fighting at 7pm so they may have taken him down.

Cheers @SpursBen316!! Legend.


----------



## SpursBen316

Np pal


----------



## NoMas

Boxalot said:


> When I looked earlier both had him down as fighting at 7pm so they may have taken him down.
> 
> Cheers @SpursBen316!! Legend.


Found it on William Hill mate, wish I didnt though my bet didnt come in and fckd my accumulator up atsch lol


----------



## tompreston

Got Postol at 5/1 in play. Want Josh to win but he ain't a 5/1 underdog


----------



## NoMas

tompreston said:


> Got Postol at 5/1 in play. Want Josh to win but he ain't a 5/1 underdog


I just jumped on them odds too, fck it last £5 in my account so might as well... HopefullyJosh wins though...


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Im first class on the josh taylor train choo choo
> 
> But changed mind going for points at 11/8
> Also gone Yoka 2/1 points


Put £28 on points 11/8 so won that


----------



## SpursBen316

Won on Kane to score a brace vs Panama 7/2 £90

Also had 10 quid on 5-0 and 20 quid 6-0.

Dilema do I cash in the 5-0 and 6-0 and place a bet on 10-0 at 100/1 sounds crazy but with the holding it could be a high score.

With Belgium scoring 8 we might want to bank at least 2 more


----------



## SpursBen316

Put £70 on Whyte to beat Parker 11/10

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/dillian-whyte-v-joseph-parker/winner


----------



## SpursBen316

Rocky is 5/1 to beat Zeuge so put 20 quid on. Its just a case of he needs to knock him out to win. He has it in his locker worth a bet. 

I love Frampton but 66/1 odds for a stadium fight wow

Also put £25 on Gassiev 11/8


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Rocky is 5/1 to beat Zeuge so put 20 quid on. Its just a case of he needs to knock him out to win. He has it in his locker worth a bet.
> 
> I love Frampton but 66/1 odds for a stadium fight wow
> 
> Also put £25 on Gassiev 11/8


Taveres at 11/10 against Adesanya seems really good value to me. Israel looked lost on the ground in his last fight and Taveres is really well rounded and tough to look good against.

The hype on Adesanya has those odds wrong IMO. So will be popping £20 on.

Gassiev was better odds when first announced i think but still worth a bet as thats a 50:50


----------



## SpursBen316

Just catching up on UFC 226 BOOM 

Had £25 on Cormier won £75

DC The Man 

Wish I had a few quid on ko.

Lesnar lol mother fooker Dana lapping it up. Wtf was that fight before the main event


----------



## SoF

Yer good shout. I was edging towards Stipe pre fight but Comier is a ledge. The extra weight has meant more power. Opens up how Bones and DC would play out at heavy for me.


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheer pal but if being honest I was hoping he would do it rather than knew he was going to pull it off.

After everything he has been through im really happy for him 2 weight world title. Never in a million years did I think he would get a 1st round ko. Thought he would wrestle his way to a win. But the finish incredible.

Would favour him to ko Lesnar as well. 

Really looking forward to Dillashaw vs Garbrandt 2.


----------



## Boxalot

10 on Rocky inside 3 rounds at 28/1. Keeps things interesting early.


----------



## Grant

Had Rocky at 6/1 for the stoppage.

Went to lump on at 3s but they cut the price to 9/4 so I was gonna wait til the end of the round Mistake.


----------



## Hands of Bone

Regis Prograis in Rounds 1-3 @16/5.


----------



## Hands of Bone

Ah well, worth a try. Velasco is huge at the weight, and very strong. Regis is controlling the fight and boxing very well, but i suppose it was asking to much for him to take such a strong opponent out in 3 rounds


----------



## Hands of Bone

Great performance from prograis. Poor from Velasco's corner. Velasco indicated that he was finished, but his corner forced him to carry on. That is how accidents happen. I didn't like that from Velasco's corner.


----------



## Gary Barlow

Pacman enhanced odds to win via stoppage or dq at 7/1 with willhill. good value imo. 20 on it for me


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Rocky is 5/1 to beat Zeuge so put 20 quid on. Its just a case of he needs to knock him out to win. He has it in his locker worth a bet.
> 
> I love Frampton but 66/1 odds for a stadium fight wow
> 
> Also put £25 on Gassiev 11/8


2 words

GET IN

Rocky Fielding Superb.

5/1 £20 £120

On holiday so not watched it yet did see the sky sports website casuals thinking Rocky the next uk fighter to be world champion

World Champion lol come on now. Not having any of that. Not Rockys fault its the WBA but they need to ditch regular champion asap


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Rocky is 5/1 to beat Zeuge so put 20 quid on. Its just a case of he needs to knock him out to win. He has it in his locker worth a bet.
> 
> I love Frampton but 66/1 odds for a stadium fight wow
> 
> Also put £25 on Gassiev 11/8


2 words

GET IN

Rocky Fielding Superb.

5/1 £20 £120

On holiday so not watched it yet did see the sky sports website casuals thinking Rocky the next uk fighter to be world champion

World Champion lol come on now. Not having any of that. Not Rockys fault its the WBA but they need to ditch regular champion asap


----------



## One Man

How you guys gonna play Munguia-Smith and Usyk-Gassiev?


----------



## SpursBen316

50 quid on the gas man win 

10 quid on a ko tko gas man 

4 quid on the the gas man 6 7 8

Gas man all the way


----------



## SpursBen316

One Man said:


> How you guys gonna play Munguia-Smith and Usyk-Gassiev?


If I was to pick a bet

Smith points will see after Usyk VS Gassiev though. Just spent 400 quid on spurs kits fooking rob dogs 65 quid a shirt


----------



## SpursBen316

Drew a blank last night.

We go again next weekend.

Hard to see whyte vs Parker not going the diatance and points win.


----------



## SpursBen316

Drew a blank last night.

We go again next weekend.

Hard to see whyte vs Parker not going the distance and points win.

Had tenner on Whyte points 3/1


----------



## Boxalot

Had £50 on Usyk points at 8/5 and cashed out for £110 after round 9. It was looking like he could stop Gassiev and Gassiev is dangerous until the last bell with his genuine one punch KO power.

I agree mate that Parker vs Whyte is almost guaranteed to go the distance. Parker points at 7/4 is great value imo with the main danger being dodgy cards over here. Haven’t looked at the Takam vs Chisora odds yet but if Takam points is 2/1 or more I’ll be lumping on that.


----------



## Undefeated chump

Boxalot said:


> Had £50 on Usyk points at 8/5 and cashed out for £110 after round 9. It was looking like he could stop Gassiev and Gassiev is dangerous until the last bell with his genuine one punch KO power.
> 
> I agree mate that Parker vs Whyte is almost guaranteed to go the distance. Parker points at 7/4 is great value imo with the main danger being dodgy cards over here. Haven't looked at the Takam vs Chisora odds yet but if Takam points is 2/1 or more I'll be lumping on that.


Takam is 4/7 :sad


----------



## SpursBen316

Boxalot said:


> Had £50 on Usyk points at 8/5 and cashed out for £110 after round 9. It was looking like he could stop Gassiev and Gassiev is dangerous until the last bell with his genuine one punch KO power.
> 
> I agree mate that Parker vs Whyte is almost guaranteed to go the distance. Parker points at 7/4 is great value imo with the main danger being dodgy cards over here. Haven't looked at the Takam vs Chisora odds yet but if Takam points is 2/1 or more I'll be lumping on that.


Nice 1 pal. Glad someone won

Had blinkers on last night big time lol lol

Really fancy Whyte might put another fifty on. Only way I can see Parker winning is getting a KO.

For me Whyte is a better boxer
Whyte has more power

Will see how the market goes.

Chisora vs Takam fook that right off no idea how will turn up how the fight goes.


----------



## Boxalot

Undefeated chump said:


> Takam is 4/7 :sad


I think that's about right mate. If him on points is 2/1 or thereabouts I'll be lumping.


----------



## Undefeated chump

Ah i 


Boxalot said:


> I think that's about right mate. If him on points is 2/1 or thereabouts I'll be lumping.


missed you said points sorry, I think Chisora may quit as he's shot as fuck.


----------



## Boxalot

Undefeated chump said:


> Ah i
> 
> missed you said points sorry, I think Chisora may quit as he's shot as fuck.


That's the danger mate. He's been shocking for a few years now bar the Whyte performance but I feel like that was a shot fighter digging deep down inside due to the 'beef' and pulling out his last performance.


----------



## TomM0816

Had a decent night for a change with Usyk points and the over 9.5 in Smith-Mungia coming in at nearly 6/1.

I'm shocked Whyte is the underdog next week, and think he's great value to win on points. Parker is going to have to win clearly to get the nod, and that's not something he really does against anyone.


----------



## SpursBen316

So put another 70 quid on Whyte 

Total bet for the win 140 quid wins 294 pound at odds 11/10

Might have a bet on Webb to ko Allen no odds as yet

Sorry Dave

If get any free bets this week might stick it on Chisora VS Takam draw 20/1


----------



## SpursBen316

Found an interesting bet Lonachenko to win his next 3 fights 1/3 now I know the odds dont seem that great but if u would back anyone to win next 3 fights he would be up there

Michael Page to win a WBO WBC IBF WBA world title 2/1 

LOL

UYSK to win WBO WBA WBC or IBF before 2020 7/1 thats decent


----------



## Crean

I dont know why Im drawn to Parker by KO/TKO

I've seen enough of Whyte to know he can leave himself open a lot. Parker has very good power. He is also talking about throwing more this fight.

Only downside is Whyte has a decent chin and Parker hasnt knocked someone out in a while.


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Found an interesting bet Lonachenko to win his next 3 fights 1/3 now I know the odds dont seem that great but if u would back anyone to win next 3 fights he would be up there
> 
> Michael Page to win a WBO WBC IBF WBA world title 2/1
> 
> LOL
> 
> UYSK to win WBO WBA WBC or IBF before 2020 7/1 thats decent


That Uysk bets a cracker as by virtue of being champion in the weightclass below he'll become a WBO mandatory at HW should he move up straight away

So timeline could be Bellew later this year and then either Joshua or Povetkin or Wilder (if April fight happens).

Even if one of those lads drops the belt he'll fight someone like Whyte, Parker

And I'd take 7/1 Uysk on any of those fights undersized or not. Just having it happen

Whose the bet with?


----------



## SpursBen316

Skybet m8

Request a bet or specials


----------



## SpursBen316

No sorry Tom its william hill


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Whyte to get knocked down 5/2

Can see Parker countering Whyte when he gets wild, not sure he will stop Whyte but I can see Whyte easily touching the canvas


----------



## Jon_Snow

Ended up with £750 in my account after betting on the Taylor Benn and chisora fights I rolled all my winnings on the Sky price boost of Whyte on points whilst in play at 11/4 totally begrudged paying for the stream but this made up for it haha.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £297 on Whyte win 11/10
Won £76.32 Whyte Chisora both to win 5/1
Won £44.42 Whyte win in points 2.42/1
Won £48.75 Chisora To Beat Takam 9/4

Really good night for me. Luky Fluke whatever ill take it.

Makes u think though had 2 grand riding on Groves beating Eubank his shoulder goes round 12.

Had 470 quid on Whyte he is dead on his feet round 12.

1 day the shit will hit the fan lol. 

Havent heard of anyone having Allen to beat Webb if u did well done

Really looking forward to Dillashaw vs Garbrandt hope to get evens on TJ and may go points or ko havent decided yet

Cant wait though


----------



## NoMas

I had Dave Allen winning in an accy that didnt come in and also had Whyte winning by KO that didnt come in :wall frustrating night of gambling, but was really pleased for Dave and Chisora and also Whyte, though Im a fan of Parker too... In theory it was a poor PPV, but I really enjoyed it haha (other than losing £30 of bets)...


----------



## SpursBen316

World Boxing Super Series

Bantamweights outright

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/world-boxing-super-series/bantamweight?selectionName=naoya-inoue

Super Lightweight outright

https://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/world-boxing-super-series/super-lightweight

Will be having some serious money on Taylor outright


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A.C.S said:


> Whyte to get knocked down 5/2
> 
> Can see Parker countering Whyte when he gets wild, not sure he will stop Whyte but I can see Whyte easily touching the canvas


Knockdowns is the way to go, could have probably put a bit on either to get knocked down and made abit of profit

Like an idiot I put the winnings on Mikey KO because there was no knockdown bet lol


----------



## SpursBen316

Put £80 on Josh Taylor to win Super Series 9/4 win £260

Would like to put £250 on put will be waut to hear about seedings draw etc etc.

Bantamweight having a bit of doubt. Burnett followed from day 1. Big fan in single fights I would back him but in a tournament his fighting style cuts etc etc always seem to come out of a fight with an injury would it be risky to lay big money on him. Then ye has to withdraw. Inoue not worth backing but Rodriguez if I remember right we were all applauding him saying he was a diamond

Probally over thinking it


----------



## Marlow

SpursBen316 said:


> Put £80 on Josh Taylor to win Super Series 9/4 win £260
> 
> Would like to put £250 on put will be waut to hear about seedings draw etc etc.


Seedings and draw have been done.


----------



## SpursBen316

LOL cheers ill look at lunch


----------



## NoMas

What were the draws for WSSB??? Im tempted to lump on Taylor too...


----------



## Boxalot

NoMas said:


> What were the draws for WSSB??? Im tempted to lump on Taylor too...


Easy route to the final where he'll likely have Prograis mate.


----------



## NoMas

Boxalot said:


> Easy route to the final where he'll likely have Prograis mate.


Im still not 100% sure on Prograis, I only remember still 1 of his fights, the last one I think that was on BoxNation...


----------



## Boxalot

NoMas said:


> Im still not 100% sure on Prograis, I only remember still 1 of his fights, the last one I think that was on BoxNation...


I think that may have been the Indongo fight mate, he fought Velasco last time out.

Prograis vs Taylor is a 50/50 for me so if I was betting on the tournament Taylor at 9/4 represents decent value.


----------



## NoMas

Boxalot said:


> I think that may have been the Indongo fight mate, he fought Velasco last time out.
> 
> Prograis vs Taylor is a 50/50 for me so if I was betting on the tournament Taylor at 9/4 represents decent value.


Fck this is a tough one haha I think I'll bang £50 on Taylor... The Bantamweights is like a shark pool, I think Inoue will get to the final, then its Burnet, Tete or Donaire ughh


----------



## NoMas

Im tempted to a double of Lightweight/Bantamweight winners, some crazy odds...


----------



## Boxalot

NoMas said:


> Fck this is a tough one haha I think I'll bang £50 on Taylor... The Bantamweights is like a shark pool, I think Inoue will get to the final, then its Burnet, Tete or Donaire ughh


Zero chance of Donaire mate!

Inoue wins it for me with Rodriguez being his toughest challenge. There's no value in Inoue at 4/6 though. If I had to have a bet then Rodriguez is value at 5/1. He's unproven but exceptionally talented.


----------



## NoMas

Boxalot said:


> Zero chance of Donaire mate!
> 
> Inoue wins it for me with Rodriguez being his toughest challenge. There's no value in Inoue at 4/6 though. If I had to have a bet then Rodriguez is value at 5/1. He's unproven but exceptionally talented.


Shiiiiit you making me double guess myself on Burnett now haha but I agree I cant see Inoue not winning it though...


----------



## Boxalot

NoMas said:


> Shiiiiit you making me double guess myself on Burnett now haha but I agree I cant see Inoue not winning it though...


Burnett's a very good fighter mate, he'll beat Donaire in his quarter and I'm going against the grain by backing him to best Tete (who I think is a bit overrated and one of the hipsters favourites) in the semi.

He's worth a small bet at the odds given imo but I do struggle to see him beating Inoue bro. Good luck with the bet whatever you decide!


----------



## SpursBen316

Agree m8 I could be absolutely wrong about Tete but I put him in the same bracket as Prescott one fight he looks like a beats then comes up against Mitchell and looks awful same think could happen to Tete he has looked brillaint but put him against Burnett and history may well repeat itself awful comparison lol 

Seriously though having Adam Booth is going to be a massive plus for Burnett. My only worry is Rodriguez and Inoue the latter may have to box outside of Japan has the tournament gets towards the final 


Managed to Get Evens on TJ to Beat Garbrandt put £35 on


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Quillin vs Love under 8.5 rounds is 6/4, decent odds Love's chin is terrible and Quillin has been inactive and has a dodgy chin too

Berto KO 7/1 worth abit too, Alexander should win but cant rule out Berto catching him


----------



## Undefeated chump

That’s the last time I bet on women boxing, fucking scouse glass :killself


----------



## SpursBen316

Put another bet bet on TJ 

£25

Would like to put a bet on a round or method. But im the most undecuated fan of ufc but think it will be either carry on from 1st fight and doesnt go past 3 or TJ puts on a show and goes points

I did have a bet on 5/2 on Johnson by ko or submission


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Put another bet bet on TJ
> 
> £25
> 
> Would like to put a bet on a round or method. But im the most undecuated fan of ufc but think it will be either carry on from 1st fight and doesnt go past 3 or TJ puts on a show and goes points
> 
> I did have a bet on 5/2 on Johnson by ko or submission


TJ KO is the most likely again - in an ammy fight Cody got starched so his chin is the question mark. Can see this being like Holloway Aldo where the instant rematch happens and all thats happened is the winner has got even better. Cody blames his back for this last fight mind so maybe thats what it was.

TJ is the most under rated fighter in MMA. He made Barao look easy and hes never been the same since. Cruz fight he had him figured out as the fight went on but Cruz had won the first two and shaded the third already. Then his run to get a title shot after was just clinical.

I wouldn't be shocked if Cejudo won. DJ seems quite complacent in interviews and embedded. But its just his general demeanour I think.


----------



## LayItDown

Cejudo + TJ + Alvarez parlay... Just imagine...

I think a hedge is highly possible in GGG/Canelo II as the fight will clearly go the distance.


----------



## tompreston

LayItDown said:


> *Cejudo + TJ *+ Alvarez parlay... Just imagine...
> 
> I think a hedge is highly possible in GGG/Canelo II as the fight will clearly go the distance.


well obviously after writing the above didn't back the double as im an idiot.


----------



## LayItDown

tompreston said:


> well obviously after writing the above didn't back the double as im an idiot.


- I think the UFC wanted a new champion after all the previous politics with DJ... Regardless... lots of good fights coming up! Eddie Hearn saying a British ref will be installed in the AJ/Povetkin match leads me to believe AJ will take it within the distance regardless... Hedge a parlay with AJ KO/TKO/DQ and Canelo decision and AJ KO/TKO/DQ GGG decision. Fight to go the distance is also good parlay sauce. Have to sprinkle on the draw again too.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £66.98 5/6
Won £49.23 10/11

On TJ 

Great knee perfect stoppage by Herb

LOL knew I should gave gone method or round betting no way was that going points

Lost £20 on DJ fight but great Henry perfect gameplan. Cody im not a fan but showed heart bravery just 1 of those things u go up against someone who has your number.


----------



## SpursBen316

Just seen the odds for Nurmagomedov vs McGregor

4/6 Nurm
6/5 Connor

Hope nearer the fight the Irish will lump on Connor and can get good odds on Nurmagomedov


----------



## SpursBen316

Just seen the odds for Nurmagomedov vs McGregor

4/6 Nurm
6/5 Connor

Hope nearer the fight the Irish will lump on Connor and can get good odds on Nurmagomedov


----------



## SpursBen316

Just seen the odds for Nurmagomedov vs McGregor

4/6 Nurm
6/5 Connor

Hope nearer the fight the Irish will lump on Connor and can get good odds on Nurmagomedov


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A.C.S said:


> Quillin vs Love under 8.5 rounds is 6/4, decent odds Love's chin is terrible and Quillin has been inactive and has a dodgy chin too
> 
> Berto KO 7/1 worth abit too, Alexander should win but cant rule out Berto catching him


Ok im sticking with knockdowns from now even though they never put the bet ffs, I knew Berto would go down


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Just seen the odds for Nurmagomedov vs McGregor
> 
> 4/6 Nurm
> 6/5 Connor
> 
> Hope nearer the fight the Irish will lump on Connor and can get good odds on Nurmagomedov


Yeah McGregor has already closed tighter from what he opened.

Come fight night he'll be favourite.


----------



## SpursBen316

Going to regret it but won a few quid on Aguero first scorer 

So put £25 On Burnett to win Super Series 5/1 £150


----------



## DarkForces

Anyone seen any good odds for this weekend? Looked on sky bet and fury to ko in 1-3 is 4-1 but just don't see that happening


----------



## One Man

Fury under 6,5?

Seens decent.


----------



## LayItDown

Fury said it would be ideal if he won a points decision and said he knows he needs rounds (article on boxingscene.com). Can this other guy even make it past the 6.5 rounds? I highly doubt it and Fury may look for a spectacular KO to promote the Wilder fight even more.


----------



## SpursBen316

Anyone having a bet on Fury and Frampton good luck. 

At 1/50 and 1/100 oitright no real value in the fights. I did look at Frampton points but changed mind


----------



## SpursBen316

Ah sod it put 20 quid on paddy


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Anyone having a bet on Fury and Frampton good luck.
> 
> At 1/50 and 1/100 oitright no real value in the fights. I did look at Frampton points but changed mind


Yeah not seeing any value.

Andrew Selby dealt the Barnes opponent but think he got up off his arse. But think Paddy has been a bit underwhelming as pro, with the spaniard fight being very close


----------



## Undefeated chump

Fury ko
Frampton ko
Barnes win

Just over 4/1


----------



## SpursBen316

Not taking my advice £20 on under 7 rounds in Frampton fight


----------



## dkos

You can get over 3/1 on Barnes decision. Worth a small bet at least.


----------



## NoMas

dkos said:


> You can get over 3/1 on Barnes decision. Worth a small bet at least.


I think I got 3/1 on Skybet for just a Barnes win, whether KO or points...


----------



## One Man

Yep.Got 3 to 1 on Barnes to win.

By decision is 4 to 1.


----------



## Gary Barlow

tyson fury win rounds 1-3 enhanced odds 4/1 willhill. take it before it goes got 50 on it


----------



## SpursBen316

LOL and I thought my bet on paddy was bad.

Having blinkers on happens to everyone.

All I need know is Frampton to go the diatance and its a double loss


----------



## NoMas

Well thats another £20 loss smh Im having a bad spell 
:respek


----------



## SpursBen316

Been 2 long without a boxing bet. 

Looking at Porter vs Garcia and Catterall vs OD


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Been 2 long without a boxing bet.
> 
> Looking at Porter vs Garcia and Catterall vs OD


Amir Mansour at 16/1 against Hrgovic seems wide. Hrgovic looks good but Mansour is a step up from top 15 british HWs. Didn't see him against Kuzmin when was stopped on cuts. But beating Kassi, Breazeale he was winning till he cut his tongue, etc.

He's decent enough and will have been paid for Kuzmin fight so back to back proper camps. He's 46 mind, but could old man Hgovic


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers ill have a look m8 
Did u happen to catch 

Gaethje fight

Really pleased for him back to back losses needed a big win


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> Been 2 long without a boxing bet.
> 
> Looking at Porter vs Garcia and Catterall vs OD


I want to see the odds for Porter to get knocked down if they have it, I know he took Thurman's shots but Thurman fought negative, Garcia will stand his ground and trade


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Cheers ill have a look m8
> Did u happen to catch
> 
> Gaethje fight
> 
> Really pleased for him back to back losses needed a big win


Yeah managed to tape it and avoid spoilers. Was so tempted to stay up as well as he always delivers. my next fave fighter after Conor.


----------



## SpursBen316

Put £25 on Porter

11/8 gets me around £60

If I can get around evens night have a bet on Langford 8/11 currently


----------



## SpursBen316

Managed to get evens on Langford with bet boost was 8/11 before 

Stuck £25 on 

Anyone tempted on having a bet on Charles Martin fight lol he is 15/8


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £60 on Porter 

Gotta be honest had Garcia winning


----------



## DarkForces

12/1 on Khan to be knocked down and win. only stuck a couple of quid on


----------



## SpursBen316

£35 on Canelo 

Not going to take the morale high ground and be houlier than thou. 

Just think GGG getting on a bit Canelo learned a lot from 1st fight which I thought he lost. And may get the nod with the judges in a close fight


----------



## jonnytightlips

Canelo for the stoppage is 9/1. Highly doubt it but that's some value.


----------



## SpursBen316

Doubled down on canelo so 70 quid on the win

Also had £8 on points

Managed to get evens on Lemieux stuck £50 on 

Depending on Spurs game bets (not hopeful Lloris and Ali out Liverpool would be a great bet today even 3-0 and Salah fs) 

And coupon bettting might have a bet on rounds when Spike gers stopped. For David to win by ko tko is 10/11 saw in interview he thinks round 5. Might go 4 or 6/7

Glad this show is on some good bets. No real value next week imho


----------



## tompreston

If I can get evens on Lemieux KO I'll go for that. 

Spike just isnt v.good IMO. His last fight was Douglas looking shite rather than Spike good.


----------



## doug.ie

tompreston said:


> Amir Mansour at 16/1 against Hrgovic seems wide. Hrgovic looks good but Mansour is a step up from top 15 british HWs. Didn't see him against Kuzmin when was stopped on cuts. But beating Kassi, Breazeale he was winning till he cut his tongue, etc.
> 
> He's decent enough and will have been paid for Kuzmin fight so back to back proper camps. He's 46 mind, but could old man Hgovic


that Hrgovic is a real ivan drago type


----------



## doug.ie

the canelo v ggg odds for the draw tonight was 20/1...now 16/1....sucking me in them odds for a small tiny wager


----------



## Marlow

doug.ie said:


> the canelo v ggg odds for the draw tonight was 20/1...now 16/1....sucking me in them odds for a small tiny wager


20/1 with Sky


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Doubled down on canelo so 70 quid on the win
> 
> Also had £8 on points
> 
> Managed to get evens on Lemieux stuck £50 on
> 
> Depending on Spurs game bets (not hopeful Lloris and Ali out Liverpool would be a great bet today even 3-0 and Salah fs)
> 
> And coupon bettting might have a bet on rounds when Spike gers stopped. For David to win by ko tko is 10/11 saw in interview he thinks round 5. Might go 4 or 6/7
> 
> Glad this show is on some good bets. No real value next week imho


Won £170 on Canelo with outright bets and points

Won £100 on Spike getting knocked out

Only blemish was having Lemieux rounds 4/5


----------



## Jon_Snow

About £60 off a £5 free bet calling the outcomes of all 4 fights, £70 on Lemieux KO and Canelo points and £300 on Canelo on points in play so all in all not a bad night


----------



## brian1982

Had a tenner each on Canelo points and the draw, ended up plus 3 quid and change. Was going to lay Lemieux sparking Spike but forgot to do it.


----------



## SpursBen316

So next week starting early

AJ
Campbell
Okolie

Evens £15


----------



## Marlow

October is gonna be great for Boxing betting.


----------



## SpursBen316

Yea defo m8 but September is not 2 shabby.


----------



## SpursBen316

William hill being right wankers. Went to put a bet on Groves 11/4 £100 to win by tko ko.. so pressed bet then get a msg saying bet waiting to beat authorised by trader. Then gets declined.

Go into live chat and they have restricted my maximum stake on Groves betting lol. ffs I put a grand on Groves to beat Eubank £500 with William Hill and £500 with Sky Bet. That was months ago. Anyone would think im placing these sums every week. 

Ill just go into a shop now or place it with sky bet

Muppets


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> William hill being right wankers. Went to put a bet on Groves 11/4 £100 to win by tko ko.. so pressed bet then get a msg saying bet waiting to beat authorised by trader. Then gets declined.
> 
> Go into live chat and they have restricted my maximum stake on Groves betting lol. ffs I put a grand on Groves to beat Eubank £500 with William Hill and £500 with Sky Bet. That was months ago. Anyone would think im placing these sums every week.
> 
> Ill just go into a shop now or place it with sky bet
> 
> Muppets


Its utter bollocks. If you'd put £500 on Eubank they'd have taken the wonga.

Gutted I didn't pop money on Lemiux this weekend. Thought I'd posted here about evens being value as Spike had the betters dream of undeserved hype and a confused fanbase.

Then Canelo in play on points round 11 or 12 at 6/1.

Ahh hindsight is wonderful mind. Nearly put money on Mark Hunt mind, despite the price playing silly buggers on him in the week.

Really tempted on Povetkin this weekend with the way its gone under the radar how much of threat he is for the value he's down at


----------



## SpursBen316

I know pal they are other bookies makes tons of cash rejecting £100 bet is a complete joke.

Anyhow put it with sky bet now. 

What pisses me off the most is I get they have to watch out with big stakes etc and big players but im the smallest fish in the pond. 

Bit tempted on Povetkin pal but everytime I think nack Pov I think about how Orice put him on his back. Plus his age plus its in the uk. 

Shame about Hunt think he needs to retire personally read a few comments how the takedown was staged lol


----------



## DarkForces

joshua to be knocked down and win is 10/1 on sky bet. think i'll be going for that one. i think with the fight being so under the radar joshua is thinking it'll be too easy. dont think povetkin has the youth on his side anymore but he might just knock josh on his arse


----------



## SpursBen316

Price is 10/3


----------



## Marlow

SpursBen316 said:


> Price is 10/3


Paddy 7/2 outright and 9/2 KO atm mate


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Price is 10/3





Marlow said:


> Paddy 7/2 outright and 9/2 KO atm mate


yeah surely if the odds for the KO is only marginally better, its a better bet as Pricey ain't winning a fight against a good un on points*

*Back Price points now I've posted this.


----------



## tompreston

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042419141561511937
Value here for sure. Its one for the long haul, but when he does what we expect against Bellew and then his welcomer into the HW division is someone like Breazeale and he handles with ease I don't think these odds will be quite as pretty


----------



## One Man

What are you guys betting on the weekend?


----------



## Philly Shell

One Man said:


> What are you guys betting on the weekend?


Having a dabble on the Sportsbook here. Can't get into too much trouble losing CHB money.


----------



## One Man

Yeah true that.
I just picked the favorites on the AJ card to double my money but maybe could get a better idea here


----------



## tompreston

One Man said:


> Yeah true that.
> I just picked the favorites on the AJ card to double my money but maybe could get a better idea here


Fuck I was mulling a night of the underdogs.

Askins could be too much to soon for Okolie He's improved the last two fights but looked basic before.


----------



## Grant

Liverpool, Man City, Man Utd, Spurs all to score 2+ is my big bet of the weekend at 3/1.

All will go on Joshua ko.


----------



## joe297

AJ by KO,TKO or DQ, Kuzmin in rounds 1-5, Campbell and Okolie to win outright 3.9 so basically 3/1. Not sure if It's worth it. Might stick £20 on it though for a £78 return.


----------



## SpursBen316

AJ rounds 1-3 6/1 

Sky bet £20


----------



## brian1982

£1 treble on Price by ko/tko, Campbell points, Battleship Povetkin by ko/tko. 76/1


----------



## SpursBen316

LOL 

AJ is 7/1 to win rounds 1-3 WIlliam Hill max stake £10


----------



## Macca L20

tompreston said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042419141561511937
> Value here for sure. Its one for the long haul, but when he does what we expect against Bellew and then his welcomer into the HW division is someone like Breazeale and he handles with ease I don't think these odds will be quite as pretty


If Hearn ever let's Usyk near the cash cow I will have every penny I've got on Usyk. I've said he beats Joshua since he schooled Mezhidov in the WSB. Joshua would only win by knockout and Usyk is really elusive. I think Gassiev landed about 3 or 4 power punches in the whole fight and I'd say Gassiev is easily as good or a better boxer than Joshua.


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> So next week starting early
> 
> AJ
> Campbell
> Okolie
> 
> Evens £15


Won on the above

But lost with round betting on AJ and also had a few quid on Askin

Attention turns to Groves vs Smith


----------



## SpursBen316

Macca L20 said:


> If Hearn ever let's Usyk near the cash cow I will have every penny I've got on Usyk. I've said he beats Joshua since he schooled Mezhidov in the WSB. Joshua would only win by knockout and Usyk is really elusive. I think Gassiev landed about 3 or 4 power punches in the whole fight and I'd say Gassiev is easily as good or a better boxer than Joshua.


Usyk will need to build up to it pal 5 fights I think. Peraonally reckon AJ wins.

2 reasons

he has got power. 
Look at the scorecards can Usyk win on points vs AJ highly doubt it. Can he ko him out not for me. Will be entertaining though to see how Usyk builds up to heavyweight.

Usyk is 11/4 to beat AJ

Having a few probs with Groves vs Smith.

Gut says Groves points but maybe Groves 6 7 8.

But then u have shoulder injury. Fighting in Saudi the judges, foreign country. Is Smith ready can Groves take Smith power and vice versa. Not been much of a build up. Love Kalle but this fight deserved so much more. Not a fan of uk fighters fighting in foreign countries wgen its easier to do it in uk

M8 went to Wembley last night. He reckons Degale vs Eubank in Asia later in year wft lol


----------



## SpursBen316

Groves win rounds 1/12 by tko/ko

11/4 £40

Also had BJS Caterall doublw 2.75/1

£25


----------



## joe297

joe297 said:


> AJ by KO,TKO or DQ, Kuzmin in rounds 1-5, Campbell and Okolie to win outright 3.9 so basically 3/1. Not sure if It's worth it. Might stick £20 on it though for a £78 return.


Should have gone on this! didn't bet in the end though, couldn't be bothered to walk to the bookies and don't gamble online.


----------



## SpursBen316

U should try pal. Open 2 accounts with whoever are your faves. And use odds checker. 

Sky bet do a free £5 bet every week if u stake £25 over the week. 

William Hill do daily scratch cards with offers on. Also do bet boots. 

Key is to use oddschecker m8 compare prices. 

If u were clued up and prepared to open loads of accounts u could get some really good offers and free bets but I cant be bothered with the hassle lol.

1 more thing William Hill upped thete game on boxing they have a promo on wont be beaten on price on round betting.

They are still muppets though for restricting my bet on Geoves he has 1 arm.


----------



## SpursBen316

Hughie fury vs pulev odds are out 

Pulev 4/6
Fury 6/5


----------



## DarkForces

some good prices on skybet for this weekend, ive got
groves to win by unanimous decision 11/4
neither fighter to be knocked down and groves to win on points
eubank to win by TKO/ko un rounds 1-3 11/2


----------



## joe297

DarkForces said:


> groves to win by unanimous decision 11/4


I like the sound of that bet be honest. As long as his shoulder holds up anyway.


----------



## SpursBen316

DarkForces said:


> some good prices on skybet for this weekend, ive got
> groves to win by unanimous decision 11/4
> neither fighter to be knocked down and groves to win on points
> eubank to win by TKO/ko un rounds 1-3 11/2


All good bets

I steer clear of unanimous decision bets just cant trust judges lol. 2nd one very good

The 3rd is a gem will be having some of that

11/2 £10 wins £65

Cheers pal


----------



## DarkForces

SpursBen316 said:


> All good bets
> 
> I steer clear of unanimous decision bets just cant trust judges lol. 2nd one very good
> 
> The 3rd is a gem will be having some of that
> 
> 11/2 £10 wins £65
> 
> Cheers pal


forgot to put on that neither fighter to be knocked down is 4/1 
im not too sure about that eubank one, its definately gonna be a knockout but dunno if it'll be as quick as that. i'll definately chuck some on it though


----------



## joe297

DarkForces said:


> forgot to put on that neither fighter to be knocked down is 4/1
> im not too sure about that eubank one, its definately gonna be a knockout but dunno if it'll be as quick as that. i'll definately chuck some on it though


Where is that 4/1?


----------



## DarkForces

joe297 said:


> Where is that 4/1?


sky bet under requestabetspecials up to 5/1


----------



## joe297

DarkForces said:


> sky bet under requestabetspecials up to 5/1


Ah yeah, that's a bloody good bet to me.


----------



## SpursBen316

The Groves VS Smith request a bet specials with sky bet. 

If u stake £10 u get a free £5 on any sport


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Callum Smith to be knocked down and win is 10/1. I've had a cheeky dabble.


----------



## Gary Barlow

Is no one else steaming into 3/1 on groves via tko or ko win?

After recent two smith fights he reminds me of eubank jnr who will just fall short of the elite.

Expecting groves to break him down slowly but he will be a punch bag for groves.

Was expecting about 6/4 the stoppage so 3/1 is no brainer


----------



## tompreston

Gary Barlow said:


> Is no one else steaming into 3/1 on groves via tko or ko win?
> 
> After recent two smith fights he reminds me of eubank jnr who will just fall short of the elite.
> 
> Expecting groves to break him down slowly but he will be a punch bag for groves.
> 
> Was expecting about 6/4 the stoppage so 3/1 is no brainer


I'm putting my logan paul free money on it


----------



## Grant

Gary Barlow said:


> Is no one else steaming into 3/1 on groves via tko or ko win?
> 
> After recent two smith fights he reminds me of eubank jnr who will just fall short of the elite.
> 
> Expecting groves to break him down slowly but he will be a punch bag for groves.
> 
> Was expecting about 6/4 the stoppage so 3/1 is no brainer


7/2 with Sky Bet.


----------



## SpursBen316

Any luck with McGregor fight odds Tom ?

Going to do Khabib and Ferguson double.

£25


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Any luck with McGregor fight odds Tom ?
> 
> Going to do Khabib and Ferguson double.
> 
> £25


Yeah i can't back anyone with confidence Just watched the Dan Hardy Inside the Octagon and can't wait.

Ferguson coming back to quickly has me worried. Pettis on the come back and the whole set up suggesting that it'll be a fuck up by Ferg when he could wait


----------



## SpursBen316

If anyone has a online account with William Hill might be worth looking at your email. They are currently doing a promotion at the minute where place a bet of £20 at odds of miniimum 1/5 and get 2 free £10 bets. 

So put £20 on Khabib to win via tko/ko. 7/2


----------



## brian1982

Dubouis, Adams, Bietebiev, Miller by stoppage, Catterall, Vargas by decision. Couple of quid Acca 16/1.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won over 450 quid on Khabib outright Ferguson Khabib double and round 4. Also had 40 on Jack to beat OD

Only thing I lost on was Khabib tko/ko lol

2 hours before the fight Khabib odds were very generous for outright


----------



## SpursBen316

Just watched Lewis fight Tom that Volkov freak of nature.

Fair play to Lewis for grabbinv a late ko. After being hurt previous rounds.

Put a tenner on Davies Jr points win 13/8

Ritson to win rounds 1-3 4/1 

£25


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Just watched Lewis fight Tom that Volkov freak of nature.
> 
> Fair play to Lewis for grabbinv a late ko. After being hurt previous rounds.
> 
> Put a tenner on Davies Jr points win 13/8


Lewis is something tbf. His main tactic when he's being wrestled is to just stand up. It just looks so odd - he's that strong he just seems to go fuck this, I don't want you wrestling anymore.

The Cormier fight should be easy money on DC, but you cant go into it with confidence when he has such an equalizer he carries even when he's goosed.

Patera at 18/1 maybe? Ritson is day feed but he did seem to tire against Barrett so if you weather the early storm..


----------



## tompreston

@beadybea just how shit is Dave Allens opponent Samir Nebo?

33/1 to win on points


----------



## beadybea

tompreston said:


> @beadybea just how shit is Dave Allens opponent Samir Nebo?
> 
> 33/1 to win on points


Only seen him once against Tom Schwarz. The fight has gone from YouTube so I can't rewatch, from memory he didn't look too terrible, the stoppage was premature but Nebo didn't seem like he really wanted to be there once the going got too tough.

I don't think this is the kind of guy that can box to a decision over Allen. I fancy Dave to smother him and make him quit in the mid rounds.


----------



## beadybea

I’ve gone for a Bakole decision over 10 rounds over Michael Hunter at 11/2 today.


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Just watched Lewis fight Tom that Volkov freak of nature.
> 
> Fair play to Lewis for grabbinv a late ko. After being hurt previous rounds.
> 
> Put a tenner on Davies Jr points win 13/8
> 
> Ritson to win rounds 1-3 4/1
> 
> £25


Won on Davies Jr but lost on Ritson.

Still waiting on my BJS caterall double £25 to be voided gues they are waiting until after the fight date


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Won on Davies Jr but lost on Ritson.
> 
> Still waiting on my BJS caterall double £25 to be voided gues they are waiting until after the fight date


After mentioning it here I didn't back Pantera when i should have done in the week.

After the third or forth round thought fuck it, points inplay and was 33/1 in the 30 seconds it took to click it went down to 10/1.

Didn't go big but still a wins a win!


----------



## SpursBen316

Nice 1 pal. 

It did cross my mind to back Pantera after 3 rounds after Ritson failed to blast him out but was so nto the fight forgot.


----------



## Grant

Can't win a fucking argument at the moment.


----------



## brian1982

Got £6 to throw away, gonna go Kautondokwa by stoppage 9/1.


----------



## LayItDown

Murata KO/TKO/DQ +140? Rounds 7-9, 10-12...? Farmer KO/TKO/DQ +400?


----------



## tompreston

Tito Ortiz Vs Chuck Liddell 3. 

Liddell is 47 now and looked shot to shit when he last fought about 10 years ago. He's spent the time off partying. Watch the training footage of him and he looks like a bad boxcerciser. 

Tito beat Chael not to long ago, Ryan Bader not too long ago and has still been fairly active. 

Ortiz is 4/11 with William Hill (only current UK market) but thats still massive value when I can only see one outcome


----------



## Airedale00

https://www.oddschecker.com/rugby-league/internationals/england-v-new-zealand/winner

Anyone who's into Rugby League... New Zealand are a cracking bet at 11/10 with SkyBet... England have a few players missing and New Zealand have all their big guns playing.


----------



## brian1982

Put a 50p bet on the Pulev/Fury Prograis/Flanagan double draw, 713/1.


----------



## Yes We Can

brian1982 said:


> Put a 50p bet on the Pulev/Fury Prograis/Flanagan double draw, 713/1.


Ever the optomist.


----------



## SpursBen316

Did look at Pulev outright 8/11 to beat Fury

Dont think either of them could get the ko.


----------



## SpursBen316

Pulev
Ryder
Jacobs 

£15 wins me = £53


----------



## SpursBen316

Anyone think Regis Prograis could get an early ko


----------



## brian1982

SpursBen316 said:


> Anyone think Regis Prograis could get an early ko


Only a guess but the round betting looks pretty objective, I can see Terry being able to get out of the first 3 but he's going to start breaking down after that with the lack of dig to keep Prograis from plodding forward.

Can see cuts from clashing heads being an issue as well.


----------



## SpursBen316

Interesting cheers

Minefield with the accidental cuts with betting


----------



## SpursBen316

Isaac
Cheese
Gill

7 pounds and 63 pence on a dull treble wins me £23.63


----------



## Twentyman

Airedale00 said:


> https://www.oddschecker.com/rugby-league/internationals/england-v-new-zealand/winner
> 
> Anyone who's into Rugby League... New Zealand are a cracking bet at 11/10 with SkyBet... England have a few players missing and New Zealand have all their big guns playing.


Good shout. New Zealand beat Australia a few weeks ago and now have Maguire (former Wigan coach) as their coach. I feel that they will win within a 4 point margin.


----------



## SpursBen316

Pulev to beat Fury points 11/8

Win £60


----------



## DarkForces

SpursBen316 said:


> Pulev to beat Fury points 11/8
> 
> Win £60


I've gone fury points 2/1


----------



## Airedale00

Twentyman said:


> Good shout. New Zealand beat Australia a few weeks ago and now have Maguire (former Wigan coach) as their coach. I feel that they will win within a 4 point margin.


I agree fella... New Zealand have a few players back who didn't play in that Denver test.. Can only see it going one way.


----------



## Twentyman

Airedale00 said:


> I agree fella... New Zealand have a few players back who didn't play in that Denver test.. Can only see it going one way.


Well...we both got that wrong mate haha


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Pulev
> Ryder
> Jacobs
> 
> £15 wins me = £53





SpursBen316 said:


> Isaac
> Cheese
> Gill
> 
> 7 pounds and 63 pence on a dull treble wins me £23.63





SpursBen316 said:


> Pulev to beat Fury points 11/8
> 
> Win £60


Good night so far


----------



## SpursBen316

Now gonna ruin it by backing ryder ko and turbo to get ko rounds 4 5c6


----------



## SpursBen316

Won on ryder


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Won on ryder


Fucking hell purple patch you'rei n, im backing Turbo rounds 4,5 and 6


----------



## SpursBen316

Ha ha cheers pal with Jacobs winning won another £53 lol. 

Prograis let me down had a few quid on him getting Turbo out rounds 4 5 6. 

Error on my part Turbo never been stopped should have gone points



Good night though ill take that every boxing week


----------



## SpursBen316

Tom u subscribing to eleven sports for the ufc ?


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Tom u subscribing to eleven sports for the ufc ?


Not even thought about it. But probably yeah. Im basically gonna be paying just for the UFC though which isn't ideal


----------



## SpursBen316

Taylor and Burnett This weekend boys. 

And Cormier vs Lewis ufc 

Wheel of fortune on oddschecker say 61% backing Lewis. So likeable but Cormier a cert for me might try and get ko tko if the odds are decent


----------



## SpursBen316

Just been looking at William Hill Specials Campbell Hatton to win a major world title by 2025 7/1


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Just been looking at William Hill Specials Campbell Hatton to win a major world title by 2025 7/1


When he was 15, I got 10/1 on Aaron Ramsey getting a Wales cap.

At 15 he was on the verge of breaking into the Cardiff side and not too far from playing in an FA Cup Final.

Crazy odds really.


----------



## Kennedy

Is Rickys son any good?


----------



## SpursBen316

Grant said:


> When he was 15, I got 10/1 on Aaron Ramsey getting a Wales cap.
> 
> At 15 he was on the verge of breaking into the Cardiff side and not too far from playing in an FA Cup Final.
> 
> Crazy odds really.


Nice 1 pal. Nearest I have got to that predicting what will happen in the future. Had a women will win grand national 9/1 put a tenner on a couple of years ago.


----------



## SpursBen316

Kennedy said:


> Is Rickys son any good?


Yea he is doing well

Just think its stupid the price they give. So many things have to fall into place that price I would give to represent uk in a olympics


----------



## SpursBen316

Ryan Burnett 7/4 to win by ko/tko its been 10 fights 3 years since last ko but with the format of super series a weight drained opponent I might put some money on

Cormier points 11/1

Would like to have him tko ko but at 1/2 not worth it.


----------



## SpursBen316

Put £20 on Burnett ko/tko

Also had a free £10 bet so put it on DC points win vs Lewis 11/1

Talking about free bets started to use them on Wilder vs Fury

Going to have Wilder rounds 1-6

And quite a big bet on Wilder win ko/tko 6/4

Tom that Eubanks girl is fighting weekend. Remember watching her on ultimate fighter got all the way to final and had to be pulled out kidney failure from weight cutting insane


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Nice 1 pal. Nearest I have got to that predicting what will happen in the future. Had a women will win grand national 9/1 put a tenner on a couple of years ago.


Is there a time limit on it mate?

They still aren't getting the rides are they? About 1 per year out of the 40?


----------



## SpursBen316

No m8. This was a couple of years ago ill have to go in a shop and ask if there is a time limit.

Out of these pal I only know Katie Walsh

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_female_Grand_National_jockeys


----------



## Jon_Snow

Just spoke to my missus about your chances as she was a horse trainer and amateur jockey herself. She said she’d have wanted better odds than you got mate. 

Basically the two women (Walsh and Carberry) who had a chance have since retired and the only one perhaps coming through is Rachel Blackmore and with that she’s still got to land on the horse that comes good on the day of the national and that’s also if she’s on one of the favourites which isn’t that likely. 

Missus says basically you’ll need a woman coming through that has the talent, and also the connections in the business so it’s likely to be a daughter of a top trainer. 

Factor in that AP McCoy raced the national 15 times and only won once and it’s a very difficult nut to crack


----------



## joe297

Just had a bet on Usyk to win by KO/TKO/DQ and United to beat the blue bastards on Sunday at 16/1. So effectively I have got 16/1 on United to beat City.


----------



## LayItDown

What else are you guys doing for Usyk/Bellew?


----------



## OldBoy

LayItDown said:


> What else are you guys doing for Usyk/Bellew?


Going for Usyk in rounds 11-12 and Yordan on pts double


----------



## SpursBen316

Had Usyk points £40 hope Bellew pulls it off though

Also put a grand on Wilder to Spark out Fury. 

Been thinking about it for a while. I did drop the idea but kept going back to it. In the end figured I would regret it more for not backing Wilder. 

Just cant see Fury winning and or Wilder winning on points. If its cuts or injury before 4 im screwed lol.

It will be a strange 1 when I bet a grand on Groves really wanted him to win. This is the reverse really want Fury to win just cant see him doing it


----------



## SpursBen316

Yes get in

Had a bet on Burns vs Cardle during ring walk

Burns round 3 25/1 £4

£30 Burns 1-5 11/2

Pretty perfect bet


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Had £100 on Bellew to get knocked down

People save your money Christmas is paid for, Fury to be knocked down is 5/4, regardless if you think he wins or not all it takes is for Wilder to clip him and then Fury's legs go then Wilder goes crazy with a windmill attack Fury will go down


----------



## beadybea

Just had a pop at Bogdan Dinu by decision at 22/1 with Bet 365. My traditional £5.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Acca.

Kerman Lejarraga In Rounds 7-9.
Robin Krasniqi to win.
Anthony Sims Jr to win.
Gabriel Rosado By Decision/Technical Decision.
Jarrell Miller In Rounds 4-6 

110/1.


----------



## LayItDown

Anyone doing anything for the HBO card?


----------



## Kennedy

Hurd to KO welborn in first 4 rounds is 11/10. How much of a puncher is Hurd? Surely he'll be looking to go out and make a statement


----------



## Hands of Bone

6/4 for Stevenson v Gvozdyk looks a reasonable bet to me. Gvozdyk is pretty good, but he's not on the same level as his two more illustrious compatriots. I reckon Stevenson will do a number on him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Good bet on betway Fury vs Wilder - Either fighter to get knocked down 4/7, with the weight advantage Fury could easily drop Wilder if he lands clean


----------



## brian1982

Going for a Ramirez, Lemieux, Canelo stoppage acca.


----------



## SpursBen316

My betting profit took a massive hit with Fury rising from the ashes lol. Referee though that needs to be shown to every ref. Give the boxer a count and then assess. 

We go again though and try and end the year on a winning note. I did win £278 on Spurs qualifying from champions league group. Backed them when lost first 2 games then drew the 3rd so have a bit of spare cash.

Had Canelo to win within 1-3 and round 1 and 2

Had £25 on Charlie Edwards To win next week. Just having a feeling he can pull it off

£25 on Frampton winning on points. Evens

£40 on Chisora beating Whyte 9/4

Put £15 on Whyte, Murray and Chisora around 8/1


----------



## brian1982

brian1982 said:


> Going for a Ramirez, Lemieux, Canelo stoppage acca.


After Lemiueux pulled out I changed it to Ramirez, Taylor points, Canelo stoppage, shitty odds but I piled on. Will do me for xmas.


----------



## brian1982

Takam, Fury stoppage, Gorman, Murray points, Saunders, Price stoppage, Conlan, Bellotti, Buatsi stoppage, Heffron stoppage, Rosales, Frampton points, Whyte, Charlo x2, Breazele acca paddyower £10 160/1


----------



## A Force

I’ll be doing singles on Williams to beat Heffron by stoppage & N’Dam to beat Murray


----------



## SpursBen316

GET IN

Charlie Edwards World Champion

£25 11/8


----------



## Grant

Bet of the night to me was Liam Williams stoppage boosted to 7/2.

Easy to say now I know, but insane value.


----------



## SpursBen316

Put the Edwards stake on Spurs to beat Everton when 1-0 down lol 11/5 Won £96 on Spurs in play

Also had a bet on William Hill festiveve top scorer 7/2 every time the player scores u get a free bet forgot to post at the time.

Put £25 on Cristiane Justino Jones double UFC evens pretty happy with those odds

Might have Jones KO TKO 5/2 as well


----------



## A Force

Grant said:


> Bet of the night to me was Liam Williams stoppage boosted to 7/2.
> 
> Easy to say now I know, but insane value.


Thought the same but bottled it & just went Williams outright.

Some real value to be had this weekend with the bookies getting several fights wrong.

I was disappointed for Murray but chuffed my bet came in with N'Dam beating him.


----------



## Grant

A Force said:


> Thought the same but bottled it & just went Williams outright.
> 
> Some real value to be had this weekend with the bookies getting several fights wrong.
> 
> I was disappointed for Murray but chuffed my bet came in with N'Dam beating him.


I only had £25 on, but was tempted to go big and pay for Christmas. Still haunted by losing £500 on Makabu though so bottled it :lol:


----------



## LayItDown

What are you all considering for this weekend?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Broner to get knocked down is 7/4, I think its 50/50 is Pac stops him or not, but if Broner shells up Pac will unleash combos on Broner definitely see him getting dropped even if its just an off balance one


----------



## Hands of Bone

Bryant Jennings to beat Oscar Rivas at 1/2. Rivas' record is padded as hell, and while he has fairly fast hands, he tails off quite a bit in the 2nd half of fights, and is only 6 feet tall. Jennings has been in with a much better calibre of opponent, and shoud have too much for Rivas.


----------



## SpursBen316

Put £40 on Broner.

Cant stand him but think he will beat pacman unfortunately.

Also backed TJ Dillashaw to beat Henry by ko tko

Looking at backing Eubank tko ko 7/4


----------



## Gary Barlow

Why is pacman 3/1 to stop broner. Please tell me why this is not odds on am.i missing something?

Tempted to put 200 on


----------



## NoMas

Gary Barlow said:


> Why is pacman 3/1 to stop broner. Please tell me why this is not odds on am.i missing something?
> 
> Tempted to put 200 on


Im temped to in on that too...


----------



## Hands of Bone

Hands of Bone said:


> Bryant Jennings to beat Oscar Rivas at 1/2. Rivas' record is padded as hell, and while he has fairly fast hands, he tails off quite a bit in the 2nd half of fights, and is only 6 feet tall. Jennings has been in with a much better calibre of opponent, and shoud have too much for Rivas.


 A lacklustre performance from Jennings, knocked out in the last round, but behind on 2 cards anyway. That's 50 quid I won't be seeing again. :wah


----------



## ButeTheBeast

I think Broner's odds are good value.

If he lets his hands go, Pacquiao is in a whole world of trouble.


----------



## SpursBen316

Fair play to Pac Man

wow TJ got smashed how he can complain about the stoppage I will never know

Henry most improved fighter. 

Hate the new ufc belts. 

Nearly backed Badou Jack was hoping he would got evens but got shorter. His face a complete mess


----------



## NoMas

I lost money on manny and broner by ko smh


----------



## ciize09

is Kovalev at 6/5 decent?


----------



## SpursBen316

Hoping to get evens on Alvarez

Had

Cheese
Davis
Alvarez 

15 quid if all win gets me 45 pound


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Alvarez KO is 13/8 that is amazing odds, Kovalev hit Alvarez clean and it didnt do anything as soon as Alvarez started digging in with body shots Kovalev was gassed and then one big right hand changed it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

ciize09 said:


> is Kovalev at 6/5 decent?


No lol he should at least be 2/1, Kovalev was gassed by round 7 and Alvarez took all his punches before that, Alvarez could end this one quicker knowing he has the power to hurt Kovalev that badly now


----------



## Hands of Bone

Teofimo Lopez by stoppage against Diego Magadaleno 1/3 Laddies and Skybet. Judging by the way he disposed of Mason Menard a couple of months ago, this seems like a solid bet.


----------



## SpursBen316

Shocking run continues.

My treble lost and also lost on and also lost on Alvarez

Fair play Kovalev when he gets d*ivine intervention u dont bet against him lol.

really missed boxnation good to watch it again. Only on bunce show can u hear about being labelled a *alcoholic* crashing a car visiting a *monastery* monks. Arrest for battery then rematch.

going to go big on Eubank hoping nearer the fight Eubank will drift to evens. *


----------



## LayItDown

Anyone liking anything today? This UFC card should be awesome. Lara/Castano should be a good fight.


----------



## dkos

LayItDown said:


> Anyone liking anything today? This UFC card should be awesome. Lara/Castano should be a good fight.


I think Castano is decent value at 7/4, although not enough to put a sizeable sum on it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Spence to win by stoppage is 5/4 crazy odds! One body or head shot from Spence could hurt Mikry at any given time


----------



## LayItDown

Loads of fights today! What's everyone's top play? I'm considering the draw in the Porter/Ugas fight @ +2200. Porter by decision -125 almost seems too easy.


----------



## LayItDown

What are you all doing for Spence/Garcia?


----------



## SpursBen316

Going £40 on Garcia. 

Had a great run in Champions League.

Predicted Real Madrid To Win 3-0 Ronaldo first scorer

Liverpool beat Bayern

Spurs Beat Dortmund Kane first scorer

And Rashford Next scorer vs PSG 25/1 stuck £25 on. So my boxing fund has been given a much needed boost. 

£40 on Garcia wins me £160


----------



## LayItDown

Well the fight IS in Texas which is notorious for shady decisions. Perhaps a sprinkle on the draw in case it goes the distance?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Spence to get knocked down 9/2 maybe Mikey catches him lol

Benavidez KO is 4/9 thats good odds Love is terrible


----------



## LayItDown

Benavidez hasn't fought in over a year, he may want to shake off some ring rust and get some rounds in. AND it's a 10-rounder not 12. Just a few things to consider.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

LayItDown said:


> Benavidez hasn't fought in over a year, he may want to shake off some ring rust and get some rounds in. AND it's a 10-rounder not 12. Just a few things to consider.


Love is one of the most terrible boxers ive ever seen and a shocking chin, if Quillin stopped talking in the ring and stopped looking at Floyd outside he would have stopped him, but yeah at the same time I dont trust Benavidez but if hes still what he was he will ktfo Love


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Betway has some good bets
Mikey to be knocked down in rounds 1-3 - 5/1

Mikey to be knocked down in rounds 1-6 - 21/10


----------



## LayItDown

How about the fights tonight? You guys touching the DAZN card at all? And is anyone fading Chris Arreola tomorrow? :banana


----------



## dkos

Hank Lundy at close to evens is a good price. Yet I'm only going off Sparrow's BoxRec record; he could be a surprise package. 

If you fancy Farmer to get the stoppage over Carroll, you can get 5/1 for him to win in rounds 7-12. Although you might as well go with either in rounds 7-12 as that's 9/2. 

Not really seeing any value elsewhere on the DAZN card.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

LayItDown said:


> Benavidez hasn't fought in over a year, he may want to shake off some ring rust and get some rounds in. AND it's a 10-rounder not 12. Just a few things to consider.


Love looks absolutely fucked never seen anything like it


----------



## SpursBen316

Drew another blank with Garcia. This weekend no value 

Browne to beat Allen is 6/4. He is shot but think he trains could have the bearing of Dave


----------



## dkos

Sam Maxwell is 6/4 to stop Kelvin Dotel at the weekend. Decent value I feel.


----------



## jimcox88

3.40 capone
Maximum bet stakes gentleman


----------



## SpursBen316

No value this weekend utter shite 1/50 1/50 and 1/25. Matchroom show. 

Edwards to win ko tko 11/4
Stuck £25 on 

Also put £25 on Gaethje to beat Barbs

Shocked TJ failed a drug test


----------



## dkos

You can currently get 8/11 for Gorman to win by decision over Johnson.


----------



## SpursBen316

Nice 1 m8

Bunce had a 11/ acca come in over the weekend

Bowen stoppage
Edwards points
Buatsi 1-3 
Okolie 4-6 


Anyone give Kash a chance vs Price or Fitzgerald a shot vs Fowler


----------



## dkos

I know some people in the industry have been talking up Kash's chances. And, well, it _is_ Price, so anything could happen :yep


----------



## SpursBen316

Gone with price m8

Put it on a treble


Price
Fowler
Smith


All to win by tko ko 9/5 £25

I wont loose any sleep if all 3 get knocked out


----------



## dkos

SpursBen316 said:


> Gone with price m8
> 
> Put it on a treble
> 
> Price
> Fowler
> Smith
> 
> All to win by tko ko 9/5 £25
> 
> *I wont loose any sleep if all 3 get knocked out*


:lol:

I think that should be a pretty safe bet.


----------



## SpursBen316

Yea m8 I think so 2 only Price opponent I know nothing about


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> No value this weekend utter shite 1/50 1/50 and 1/25. Matchroom show.
> 
> Edwards to win ko tko 11/4
> Stuck £25 on
> 
> Also put £25 on Gaethje to beat Barbs
> 
> Shocked TJ failed a drug test


I'm not too sure about the Gaethje Barboza fight, could see Gaethje getting beat the fuck up on as he ploughs forward but Barboza always looks a bit fragile IMO, so he could get worn down?

Yep surprised with TJ


----------



## LayItDown

ORG83 said:


> I'm not too sure about the Gaethje Barboza fight, could see Gaethje getting beat the fuck up on as he ploughs forward but Barboza always looks a bit fragile IMO, so he could get worn down?
> 
> Yep surprised with TJ


I invite you to come check out our bet discussion for the card here:

https://www.sportsbookreview.com/fo...-gaethje-march-30-2019-a-p3.html#post28523858


----------



## SpursBen316

Price to win within 1-5 evens

Pricey is fragile but think soon as he lands he wins

Put £40 on


----------



## jimcox88

Max bets again lads get some Coin for the easy boxing acca tonight. 4.45 Bangkok 
5.25 hurricane Harvey 
You might want to put the Japanese horse in from dubai in a treble too 3.20 almond eye


----------



## craigseventy

Brown to beat Allen outright @2/1 is madness in my opinion. Dave being very over rated by a lot, people talking about how shit brown looked but Allen looked absolutely terrible before the Webb fight and big shot aside didn’t look great in that one.


----------



## Hands of Bone

Gilberto Ramirez is 2/1 to beat Tommy Karpency on points. Decent value, i reckon, as "Zurdo" doesn't seem to carry much power at light-heavy, and karpency is pretty tough.


----------



## Grant

Loma 1/500 but Crolla is only 20/1.

Shit market.


----------



## jimcox88

Few tips today chaps. 2.00 war of clans
5.20 chess player. War of clans won't be put the places. Chess player is a max bet


----------



## ORG83

What have people got for tonight’s ufc? 

Women’s fight to go dec
Holloway in 4th or 5th
Anders roundtree KO finish
Gastelum - just got funny feeling he’s gonna upset the hype train


----------



## MCJ

Novelty type market but Next Joshua Opponent to be TREVOR BRYAN.

Ortiz - excuses already being made (not enough time, promised Wilder rematch etc)
Pulev - cut won't be healed
Kownacki - manager says they're taking a different route
Whyte - no chance it happens in USA

It leaves 3 plausible opponents.

Hunter - most likely, just signed with Matchroom though so could be a reason to not make the fight yet
Charr - possible, would be an awful public reaction though plus not American
TREVOR BRYAN: Undefeated American, actually from NYC. Holds interim belt.

11/2 with SkyBet... 25/1 WITH PADDYPOWER...

Hunter is most likely but well worth a bet on Bryan at those odds.


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers for heads up mcj gone for £25 on Hunter the list is shocking. 

Charles Martin 100/1
Shannon Briggs 100/1

Cant see Whyte fight happening unless its uk. Usyk or Ortiz would be my outside bets. Think Chisora throwing hat in the ring just trying to get more people interested in his fight saturday.

Had a few bets this weekend. Got Khan to loose in rounds 1-3. Put £40 on Browne and another £20 on ko. Was going for Allen points then remembered how affected he was walking out in Sheffield. Think same thing will happen


----------



## Jon_Snow

MCJ said:


> Novelty type market but Next Joshua Opponent to be TREVOR BRYAN.
> 
> Ortiz - excuses already being made (not enough time, promised Wilder rematch etc)
> Pulev - cut won't be healed
> Kownacki - manager says they're taking a different route
> Whyte - no chance it happens in USA
> 
> It leaves 3 plausible opponents.
> 
> Hunter - most likely, just signed with Matchroom though so could be a reason to not make the fight yet
> Charr - possible, would be an awful public reaction though plus not American
> TREVOR BRYAN: Undefeated American, actually from NYC. Holds interim belt.
> 
> 11/2 with SkyBet... 25/1 WITH PADDYPOWER...
> 
> Hunter is most likely but well worth a bet on Bryan at those odds.


Bryan now at 5/1 so I'm guessing someone went heavy on those 25/1 odds

I still think miller is a possibility 20/1. All it takes is the B sample to come back negative, he's still training. And it'll certainly sell the fight and you'll probably see a bit of argy Bargy atweigh in to sell fight as Joshua can snap back over the PEDS accusations atbhim from miller


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Cheers for heads up mcj gone for £25 on Hunter the list is shocking.
> 
> Charles Martin 100/1
> Shannon Briggs 100/1
> 
> Cant see Whyte fight happening unless its uk. Usyk or Ortiz would be my outside bets. Think Chisora throwing hat in the ring just trying to get more people interested in his fight saturday.
> 
> Had a few bets this weekend. Got Khan to loose in rounds 1-3. Put £40 on Browne and another £20 on ko. Was going for Allen points then remembered how affected he was walking out in Sheffield. Think same thing will happen


Confident itll be Hunter.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Khan vs Crawford under 9.5 rounds 4/7, im pretty sure Khan vs Canelo was the exact same odds and Khan got ktfo in 6


----------



## MCJ

A couple of multiples for this weekend.

The main bet:

Cordina-Townend not to go the distance
Lopez-Tatli within 8 rounds
Crawford-Khan within 8 rounds

7/2

And a longer bet:

Benn-Zahradnik to go the distance
Cordina-Townend within 9 rounds
Allen KO
Lopez-Tatli within 8 rounds
Crawford-Khan within 8 rounds

25/1.

Good luck, all.


----------



## SpursBen316

£50 Khan to be knocked down first 3 rounds


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> £50 Khan to be knocked down first 3 rounds


Do I risk killing this bet by saying I think it's good value?!


----------



## SpursBen316

LOL cheers m8 5/2 its seems a decent bet 

Be weird though I always back British fighters in the States


----------



## Hands of Bone

I like Lopez, he certainly has power, and speed. But Tatli's record is quite impressive, he has never been stopped, or dropped (to my knowledge) and he has a win over Patera. I would back Lopez to stop just about anyone, but this guy won't be easy to put away.


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> LOL cheers m8 5/2 its seems a decent bet
> 
> Be weird though I always back British fighters in the States


Well done.


----------



## ORG83

MCJ said:


> A couple of multiples for this weekend.
> 
> The main bet:
> 
> Cordina-Townend not to go the distance
> Lopez-Tatli within 8 rounds
> Crawford-Khan within 8 rounds
> 
> 7/2
> 
> And a longer bet:
> 
> Benn-Zahradnik to go the distance
> Cordina-Townend within 9 rounds
> Allen KO
> Lopez-Tatli within 8 rounds
> Crawford-Khan within 8 rounds
> 
> 25/1.
> 
> Good luck, all.


Nice result for you, well done. How much have you taken?


----------



## MCJ

ORG83 said:


> Nice result for you, well done. How much have you taken?


Cheers mate. Only played with small stakes this weekend so a couple of hundred in profit.

Good shout SpursBen316 too, very easy winner with the Khan knockdown.


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers fellas

Well done MCJ


----------



## SpursBen316

Money refunded on Ryder fight.


Anyone having a bet on Donaire vs Tete.

Tempted at 5/1 for flash just a fun bet


----------



## MCJ

SpursBen316 said:


> Money refunded on Ryder fight.
> 
> Anyone having a bet on Donaire vs Tete.
> 
> Tempted at 5/1 for flash just a fun bet


Was thinking the same before the pull-out.

This weekend, on 2 bets:

Postol to win @ 11/10 - took this price when it opened last week. Can still get 4/5 with BetVictor as best price on the market. Still worth a bet at those odds.

Also just placed a value bet on Lerrone Richards decision @ 11/4 with BetVictor. They have priced decision and KO the reverse way around, guessing in error. Potential void but worth being on just for the value.

Might add a multiple later, if I can find one I like.

Good luck, all.


----------



## MCJ

Added a multiple for having a multiple’s sake.

Richards decision
Postol to win
Easter-Barthelemy to go the distance
Prograis-Relikh after 8 rounds (will be over/under equivalents for each bookie)

7/1.


----------



## Kennedy

MCJ said:


> Also just placed a value bet on Lerrone Richards decision @ 11/4 with BetVictor. They have priced decision and KO the reverse way around, guessing in error. Potential void but worth being on just for the value.
> 
> Might add a multiple later, if I can find one I like.
> 
> Good luck, all.


Did they pay out I sent this to the lads earlier I can't bet on BV and have no online accounts


----------



## SpursBen316

MCJ said:


> Was thinking the same before the pull-out.
> 
> This weekend, on 2 bets:
> 
> Postol to win @ 11/10 - took this price when it opened last week. Can still get 4/5 with BetVictor as best price on the market. Still worth a bet at those odds.
> 
> Also just placed a value bet on Lerrone Richards decision @ 11/4 with BetVictor. They have priced decision and KO the reverse way around, guessing in error. Potential void but worth being on just for the value.
> 
> Might add a multiple later, if I can find one I like.
> 
> Good luck, all.


Good luck m8

cant be bothered tonight no value


----------



## MCJ

Kennedy said:


> Did they pay out I sent this to the lads earlier I can't bet on BV and have no online accounts


Yeah they honoured it, mate.


----------



## MCJ

2 main bets won handily - Postol win and Richards points.

2 or 3 rounds away from landing the acca.

Onto next week.


----------



## MCJ

Just placed a bet for next weekend that will likely shorten a lot in the week.

Yamaguchi Falcao to win against Chris Pearson.

Bet365 opened the market 11/8 on Falcao, into 5/6 slight favourite now.

Royal Panda are still offering 13/10ish.

Won’t be there for too long. Great value.


----------



## dkos

@MCJ just popping up out of the blue like a boxing betting Jedi.

But seriously, some great tips over the last few weeks :good


----------



## MCJ

dkos said:


> @MCJ just popping up out of the blue like a boxing betting Jedi.
> 
> But seriously, some great tips over the last few weeks :good


Thanks for the kind words.

I've done this for a long time to be fair, just only recently I decided to post my stuff in here too.

Hopefully the wins keep coming!


----------



## SpursBen316

Had Álvarez 11/4 to win by tko/ko

Stuck £27 on.

£100 on Price to ko Allen 6/4

Been thinking about Rodriguez vs Inoue Rod 5/1

Might seem crazy inoue bozing outside Japan in Glasgow of all places. Rodriguez boxed in uk before its tempting. Inoue an animal though but people said GGG was. Might put a few quid on 

Anyone know much about Moraes he is fighting Henry Cejudo next month 11/10 Henry to win.

Seems good considering last 2 wins vs the mighty mouse and a roided TJ

Im a casual though.


----------



## MCJ

Falcao bet loses controversially on points. Fell asleep so didn’t watch the fight but partial-dispute over the result going by what others have said.

Playing 2 bets for tomorrow:

Vergil Ortiz Jr-Mauricio Herrera over 6.5 rounds @ 4/5.

Vergil Ortiz Jr-Mauricio Herrera to go the distance @ 5/2.

Will also be backing Canelo in some form, need more time to mull the markets over. Will also add a multiple later/tomorrow too.


----------



## dkos

At 13/2, Radivoje Kalajdzic looks to be worth a small bet to beat Artur Beterbiev.


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> Had Álvarez 11/4 to win by tko/ko
> 
> Stuck £27 on.
> 
> £100 on Price to ko Allen 6/4
> 
> Been thinking about Rodriguez vs Inoue Rod 5/1
> 
> Might seem crazy inoue bozing outside Japan in Glasgow of all places. Rodriguez boxed in uk before its tempting. Inoue an animal though but people said GGG was. Might put a few quid on
> 
> Anyone know much about Moraes he is fighting Henry Cejudo next month 11/10 Henry to win.
> 
> Seems good considering last 2 wins vs the mighty mouse and a roided TJ
> 
> Im a casual though.


Moraes is a very good fighter in very good form. He's defo capable of beating Cejudo. Tough fight to call.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Jacobs to get knocked down 7/4, Canelo will be aggressive can see him taking out Jacobs


----------



## SpursBen316

ORG83 said:


> Moraes is a very good fighter in very good form. He's defo capable of beating Cejudo. Tough fight to call.





A.C.S said:


> Jacobs to get knocked down 7/4, Canelo will be aggressive can see him taking out Jacobs


Cheers Org83

good bet ACS


----------



## SpursBen316

Anyone having a go on the Qipco 1,000 Guineas

What I know about horse racing u can write it on a postage stamp and still have plenty of room. Had ten sovereigns £20 win.


----------



## MCJ

Decided to not play a single on the Canelo-Jacobs fight.

Added a multiple, again, for having a multiple’s sake.

Ryder to win
Roach-Oquendo to go the distance
Ortiz Jr-Herrera to go the distance
Canelo to win by decision

11/1.

Good luck, all.


----------



## MCJ

A weekend to forget for me, where singles are concerned. Bad call on the Ortiz Jr-Herrera fight, was due to get one completely wrong.

Only one that let the multiple down too, of course.

Next week awaits.


----------



## SpursBen316

£30 on Rose Namajunas to beat Andrade UFC 237

Rodriguez to beat Inoue 5/1 £25

More hope than anything else lol

Wilder and AJ To Win By TKO/KO evens 

£25


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> £30 on Rose Namajunas to beat Andrade UFC 237
> 
> Rodriguez to beat Inoue 5/1 £25
> 
> More hope than anything else lol
> 
> Wilder and AJ To Win By TKO/KO evens
> 
> £25


Andrade is a potentially tough fight for thug rose, but she should be able to win it with her jab and straight punches. Andrade is a mini fucking Tyson though.

I like Anderson Silva by dec. in brazil, I can see him getting a bit of a gift.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Just for a bit of interest.

Billy Joe Saunders To Win by KO/TKO.
Joe Joyce to win.
Josh Taylor in rds 1-6.
Gary Russel Jr in rds 9-12.
Dominic Breazeale To Win by Decision/Technical Decision.

677/1.


----------



## brian1982

Fancy AJ, Taylor, Smith and Buasti by stoppage with Kelly and Algieri on points. 22/1


----------



## Grant

brian1982 said:


> Fancy AJ, Taylor, Smith and Buasti by stoppage with Kelly and Algieri on points. 22/1


Seen rumours last night that Kelly had pulled out. Not sure of the accuracy.


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> Seen rumours last night that Kelly had pulled out. Not sure of the accuracy.


I think that was just a bit of fake news. At least, I hope so.


----------



## dkos

Not that it's a shock or anything, but you can't even get evens if you back the six favourites -- Algieri, Buatsi, PBK, Taylor, Callum, AJ -- tomorrow night :verysad 

0.78/1 is the best price I could find.


----------



## SpursBen316

Shocking m8. I heard Hearns masterpiece of a promo running through the card . U then take a look at the odds lol.

Cant post odds exactly wifi is shit where im staying.

Had AJ rounds 1 2 3 4 Ruiz. 

Coyle to get ko 1 -12 think it waa 3/1

Coyle to get ko 1 2 3 4. 

Good luck tonight boys real poor value not impressed.


----------



## Crean

Joshua by stoppage
Taylor by stoppage
Algieri pts

9/1



Liverpool -1 @ 21/10

Liverpool to win 3-1 @14/1

Total stakes for the night, 30 euro.


----------



## Crean

Not a great night, but still made a profit thanks to Liverpool -1.
Anyone have Ruiz? I'm gutted I didn't nibble on that.


----------



## SpursBen316

Good night for me also had Ruiz to win after both fighters got knocked down at 11/8. Won £237.50

Coyle getting stopped had £50 on at 3/1

Then this bad boy. Call me biased watched it 5 times AJ badly suffering from concussion . Im no doctor but had enough whacks on the head u keep asking the same question something not right. When u get up at 8 turn your back no gumshield you are giving the ref a easy decision. Its like the Price fight vs Thompson that shot just scrambles your brain. He did well to get up for it.

I did loose on the AJ betting pre fight but good night im happy. Think thats 4 fights now cleaned up on in play. Might start doing more of this than before the fight. I did get a tad worried when AJ round down round 3 betting suspended for 30 secs. Kept pressing refresh like a mofo



http://imgur.com/IvreqcW


----------



## Crean

SpursBen316 said:


> Good night for me also had Ruiz to win after both fighters got knocked down at 11/8. Won £237.50
> 
> Coyle getting stopped had £50 on at 3/1
> 
> Then this bad boy. Call me biased watched it 5 times AJ badly suffering from concussion . Im no doctor but had enough whacks on the head u keep asking the same question something not right. When u get up at 8 turn your back no gumshield you are giving the ref a easy decision. Its like the Price fight vs Thompson that shot just scrambles your brain. He did well to get up for it.
> 
> I did loose on the AJ betting pre fight but good night im happy. Think thats 4 fights now cleaned up on in play. Might start doing more of this than before the fight. I did get a tad worried when AJ round down round 3 betting suspended for 30 secs. Kept pressing refresh like a mofo
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IvreqcW


Surely you just about broke even?


----------



## Clarence Worley

I had Algeri and Ruiz 

Made a little spending money last night


----------



## Clarence Worley

Crean said:


> Surely you just about broke even?


He also had £300 on spurs tho


----------



## Crean

Clarence Worley said:


> He also had £300 on spurs tho


That's what I mean, I thought he had about 4 or 500 lumped on losing football bets yesterday, then most of his posted Boxing bets lost also.

Granted he won over a grand back, but he can't of been up that much?

I was about 20 quid up :rofl


----------



## SpursBen316

It takes in account withdrawals. 

Skybet loads better than WH with taking money out. Not tried lads or any other.

I always have a set balance if it goes over that u take it out.


----------



## SpursBen316

Been looking on the wheel of fortune waarington vs Barry 3/4 of bets for Galahad. 

Best price 5/2 points not out yet. Will go points


----------



## Crean

SpursBen316 said:


> Good night for me also had Ruiz to win after both fighters got knocked down at 11/8. Won £237.50
> 
> Coyle getting stopped had £50 on at 3/1
> 
> Then this bad boy. Call me biased watched it 5 times AJ badly suffering from concussion . Im no doctor but had enough whacks on the head u keep asking the same question something not right. When u get up at 8 turn your back no gumshield you are giving the ref a easy decision. Its like the Price fight vs Thompson that shot just scrambles your brain. He did well to get up for it.
> 
> I did loose on the AJ betting pre fight but good night im happy. Think thats 4 fights now cleaned up on in play. Might start doing more of this than before the fight. I did get a tad worried when AJ round down round 3 betting suspended for 30 secs. Kept pressing refresh like a mofo
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IvreqcW


Could of just screen shot that mate. Didn't need to take a pic of your phone, with another phone.


----------



## SpursBen316

Crean u salty lol

What dont u understand about different accounts for football betting and boxing. Fook me im happy for anyone on here who wins. I even said in the football thread head was creaming Liverpool. Never said im a betting great I do ok.

Ive been pretty clear in the past about all my bets. Had a grand on Groves vs Eubank won. Had a grand on Wilder vs Fury lost.

I dont shy away from loosing

Im not one of these who chirps up after the event who says had boxer x

They know who they are lol

Ill enjoy today but backed Price vs Allen. Fat boy vs lanky look what happened last night thats a loser for sure. Gues everyone was right on here telling me not to bed on Price lol


----------



## Crean

SpursBen316 said:


> Crean u salty lol
> 
> What dont u understand about different accounts for football betting and boxing. Fook me im happy for anyone on here who wins. I even said in the football thread head was creaming Liverpool. Never said im a betting great I do ok.
> 
> Ive been pretty clear in the past about all my bets. Had a grand on Groves vs Eubank won. Had a grand on Wilder vs Fury lost.
> 
> I dont shy away from loosing
> 
> Im not one of these who chirps up after the event who says had boxer x
> 
> They know who they are lol
> 
> Ill enjoy today but backed Price vs Allen. Fat boy vs lanky look what happened last night thats a loser for sure. Gues everyone was right on here telling me not to bed on Price lol


Why would I be salty?


----------



## Grant

Ben is sound. Posts winners, posts losers.

As he says though, theres a load of aftertimers on here today.


----------



## SpursBen316

LOL cheers Grant only thing I can add is more losers than winners

Lobov is 2/1 to beat Malignaggi who is 4/11

Pacman is 6/5 To beat Thurman 

And Josh Taylor Is 11/8 to beat Prograis.


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> LOL cheers Grant only thing I can add is more losers than winners
> 
> Lobov is 2/1 to beat Malignaggi who is 4/11
> 
> Pacman is 6/5 To beat Thurman
> 
> And Josh Taylor Is 11/8 to beat Prograis.


I like Taylor out of those but as a huge pac fan I cant help but worry each time he fights.

Surely Paulie is just going to style on Artem? I know it's BK and he's tough but Lobov really isn't a great striker for MMA so the levels will show?

Did you watch fury Wilder live? You must have had quite a ride!


----------



## brian1982

Yesterday I put a £10 on Labour to win in the Peterborough by election today at 6/1, as it will be closer than those odds suggest. Checked this morning and the odds have already halved.


----------



## SpursBen316

Interesting m8. 

Been looking myself recently.

Emily Thornberry is 7/1 to be next labour leader

Next PM 

Boris 8/13
Gove 6/1
Hunt 8/1
Leaedsom 9/1
Raab 20/1
Stewart 25/1
Javid 40/1
Farage 66/1
Corbyn 66/1

General Election to take place 2019 7/4

General Election to take place 2020 2/1

US Trump to win elections 2020 evens


----------



## SpursBen316

ORG83 said:


> I like Taylor out of those but as a huge pac fan I cant help but worry each time he fights.
> 
> Surely Paulie is just going to style on Artem? I know it's BK and he's tough but Lobov really isn't a great striker for MMA so the levels will show?
> 
> Did you watch fury Wilder live? You must have had quite a ride!


Working abroad so missed it lol.

I might have my free bet on Artem just because its BK

Will be backing Taylor and Pacman for sure


----------



## Jon_Snow

what do you think to a few more upsets in upcoming fights @SpursBen316?

Pretty decent odds on Rivas, Allen by KO and Gorman as a treble.


----------



## jonnytightlips

For anyone interested in the darts and the possibility of making a few quid. World Cup of darts starts tonight. Wales are playing Singapore. Gerwyn Price, the best player Wales have only returned from America today or yesterday evening. Could be jet lagged as fuck. Singapore are 4/1 and this tournament is known for shocks as their doubles here as well as singles.


----------



## Grant

jonnytightlips said:


> For anyone interested in the darts and the possibility of making a few quid. World Cup of darts starts tonight. Wales are playing Singapore. Gerwyn Price, the best player Wales have only returned from America today or yesterday evening. Could be jet lagged as fuck. Singapore are 4/1 and this tournament is known for shocks as their doubles here as well as singles.


And Paul Lim always shows up well during a World Cup.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Grant said:


> And Paul Lim always shows up well during a World Cup.


Yeah and I think they beat Scotland a year or two ago in this as well.


----------



## SpursBen316

Jon_Snow said:


> what do you think to a few more upsets in upcoming fights @SpursBen316?
> 
> Pretty decent odds on Rivas, Allen by KO and Gorman as a treble.


Im not the person to ask m8.

But I will go Gorman outright and points. I have backed Price to ko Allen ill gave to check but bet over £100 on him.

Whyte vs Rivas I know very little about Rivas but I have learnt not to bet against Whyte.

Put £30 on Rashford tonight fs odds were shocking 4/1 should have been at least 6/1 .

Also won a few bets on cricket which is a nice change. Has anyone ever tried to predict the winner of the 20/20 must have bet on the outright winner for past 12 years. Ive won once lol.

Bet on Cejudo outright.

Saw a crazy bet on twitter. Some guy backed AJ and Ruiz to both get knocked down in round 3. Backing both fighters to get knocked down is impressive but picking the round as well just showing off.


----------



## Jon_Snow

SpursBen316 said:


> Im not the person to ask m8.
> 
> But I will go Gorman outright and points. I have backed Price to ko Allen ill gave to check but bet over £100 on him.
> 
> Whyte vs Rivas I know very little about Rivas but I have learnt not to bet against Whyte.
> 
> Put £30 on Rashford tonight fs odds were shocking 4/1 should have been at least 6/1 .
> 
> Also won a few bets on cricket which is a nice change. Has anyone ever tried to predict the winner of the 20/20 must have bet on the outright winner for past 12 years. Ive won once lol.
> 
> Bet on Cejudo outright.
> 
> Saw a crazy bet on twitter. Some guy backed AJ and Ruiz to both get knocked down in round 3. Backing both fighters to get knocked down is impressive but picking the round as well just showing off.


Yeah I'm no expert on Rivas either but think he beat Ruiz Jr to the Olympics and has mixed in decent company in the amateurs. He's got a decent punch and Whyte can be hurt. 
22/1 Allen KO, Rivas and Gorman win. Becomes 77/1 if you add in kid Galahad


----------



## jonnytightlips

Hope some of you cunts got on my tip there.

Seen a mad on Facebook today. Van Dijk, De Light and Maguire to have a shot on goal 300/1. De Light just after scoring there.


----------



## SpursBen316

Nice 1 son

Never had a bet on shot on target ill have to look. 

Usually go tv games

Match result
First scorer
Correct score
Score in 1st 10 mins
Bookings. 
Scorecast. 

Will defo look into it cheers jonny


----------



## SpursBen316

Get in had Cejudo outright won £60

Also had him to win ko/tko won £55

CCC lol good ring to it. Love watching Henry Cejudo most improved fighter in my opinion. Lovely little boxer

Also won £50 on Northen Ireland 

Won £50 on Italy

But lost my double on France and Croatia. Bit of a shocker


----------



## brian1982

Going for £50 on the England/Brazil double in the womens footie later with both games over 2.5 goals, only 1.7/1 but the cricket has been kind to me this week and I'm playing with house money.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £60 on Nadal winning the French Open.

Also won
£59 on England winning on pens. I did hold my breath when Dier stepped up lol

I managed to get evens on West Indies to beat South Africa. Which seems very decent U thought 

If my Ronaldo first scorer bet vs Netherlands comes through will be backing Sri Lanka to beat Bangladesh


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> Get in had Cejudo outright won £60
> 
> Also had him to win ko/tko won £55
> 
> CCC lol good ring to it. Love watching Henry Cejudo most improved fighter in my opinion. Lovely little boxer
> 
> Also won £50 on Northen Ireland
> 
> Won £50 on Italy
> 
> But lost my double on France and Croatia. Bit of a shocker


Well done on Cejudo, he's really put it all together, class fighter and great fight. Won on Shevchenko by KO but lost on Moraes.

Same with Ferguson by KO (bit lucky) but had it in a stupid double with Tuivasa to win. I like him but realising he's not that good.

GGG got it wrong by a rd for me too not that it was for much.


----------



## SpursBen316

Nice 1 m8 yea that Shevchenko ko was just brutal. U think they wont show the ko but they do it multiple times. 

Ferguson fight was a very weird ending. Not seen that before good card though I enjoyed it


----------



## Crean

SpursBen316 said:


> Nice 1 m8 yea that Shevchenko ko was just brutal. U think they wont show the ko but they do it multiple times.
> 
> Ferguson fight was a very weird ending. Not seen that before good card though I enjoyed it


Not only do they show the KO replay, they enhance the audio for the connection and lower the background/crowd/ commentary noise. Brutal.

They did the same when Jimi Manuwa was iced last week. Dude was still out cold and they had shown multiple replays.


----------



## Crean

Bets for the US open.

So far I have Lowry ew at 70/1(top 8)

Thinking of going on spieth at 22/1 but need to have a full look at the field.


----------



## Grant

Just looked for odds on Metcalf Welborn but they aren't up on Skybet yet.

Welborn worth a look?


----------



## SpursBen316

Looks like ill be waiting for inplay before placing a few bets

Warrington vs Galahad 

Josh on points 4/6 looks awful but u look at his last 2 fights u can see why. Hopefully Bazza takes a couple of early rounds and can then bet. 

Not betting on the Fury fight. 

Might be a weekend off for betting on boxing. Thankfully copa america starts. And the Gold Cup football. 

Jamaica to beat Honduras is 6/5 I have put £30 on. Jamaica are riding a bit of a wave Leon Bailey plays in Bundesliga and heavily linked with Chelsea and pledged to play for Jamaica. Im no expert though on Jamaica only know from going there on holiday.

Lost £20 on Wales last night loosing to Hungary.

Ill admit I was 50/50 on the Dubois vs Gorman fight. After what happened to AJ im going Gorman 7/4 £25 wins £68.75


----------



## SpursBen316

Grant said:


> Just looked for odds on Metcalf Welborn but they aren't up on Skybet yet.
> 
> Welborn worth a look?


Odds on William Hill

Welborn 7/4
Metcalf 2/5


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Odds on William Hill
> 
> Welborn 7/4
> Metcalf 2/5


Thanks.

I'll watch a bit of Metcalf this week. Nothing stand out on his record though.


----------



## SpursBen316

Nps m8


----------



## ORG83

Crean said:


> Not only do they show the KO replay, they enhance the audio for the connection and lower the background/crowd/ commentary noise. Brutal.
> 
> They did the same when Jimi Manuwa was iced last week. Dude was still out cold and they had shown multiple replays.


Was sad to see as I really like Jessica Eye. The UFC are weird, they'll happily show brutal KO's again and again and they'll even have the winner interviewed in the cage as his opponent is still unconscious (yep, that really happens!).

But the one thing they won't show, is the person on the ground receiving treatment? I'm a ghoul, so I want to see that shit! I don't need to know what a fighter celebrating looks like, I've seen that shit. But I do want to see just how badly fucked up the opponent is.


----------



## brian1982

Covering 3 options on a treble in the womans footie later

brazil, egypt, south africa 25/1 
brazil, egypt, china 4/1 
brazil, egypt, draw 12/1 

although brazil v australia could fuck me up, so not going large.


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll watch a bit of Metcalf this week. Nothing stand out on his record though.


There has been quite a bit of hype around Metcalf, but I can't remember seeing him fight.

Not going to bet on it, but should be an interesting watch.


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> There has been quite a bit of hype around Metcalf, but I can't remember seeing him fight.
> 
> Not going to bet on it, but should be an interesting watch.


Looked at his record and cant remember seeing him fight either.

Nothing standout there that makes me think it wont be at least slightly competitive.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £90 Archer to be top England bowler vs West Indies. 7//2

Managed to get evens for Uruguay to win group C £25

Tempted to go Warrington tko ko after watching the weigh in lol


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Won £90 Archer to be top England bowler vs West Indies. 7//2
> 
> Managed to get evens for Uruguay to win group C £25
> 
> Tempted to go Warrington tko ko after watching the weigh in lol


Wood was top bowler though, wasn't he?


----------



## SpursBen316

Thats what I thought at first. William Hill payed out though so im not going to tell them otherwise the fookers

Its a strange one Wood took the same amount of wickets for less runs. But I dont know the rules 

Archer 9 overs 1 Maiden 30 Runs 3 wickets

Wood 6.4 overs 0 Maiden 18 Runs 3 wickets. 

Maybe it goes by overs or who got to 3 wickets first ? 

Put some of my winnings on Warrington to win by tko ko rounds 1-12 £25 

And Skybet were doing a special Warrington to win rounds 1-6 9/1 stuck £10 on. Might go round betting but not confident Warrington can get a tko ko. Just going on Barry struggling to make weight


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Thats what I thought at first. William Hill payed out though so im not going to tell them otherwise the fookers
> 
> Its a strange one Wood took the same amount of wickets for less runs. But I dont know the rules
> 
> Archer 9 overs 1 Maiden 30 Runs 3 wickets
> 
> Wood 6.4 overs 0 Maiden 18 Runs 3 wickets.
> 
> Maybe it goes by overs or who got to 3 wickets first ?


Yeah, strange one, cus Wood had the better economy too.

Happy days though, dont knock it.


----------



## SpursBen316

Copa America is free on the WH app.


----------



## Zico

Warrington - Either Fighter rds 7-12
Fury - Either fighter rds 1-6

£5 gets me £70


----------



## SpursBen316

Won a bit of money on cricket. Done a double on Fury Warrington tko ko

And the wbbs cruiserweights

Dorticos and Breidis

If anyone has a account with William Hill might be worth checking emails. I had 1 today if u put £20 on Argentina vs Colombia u get £20 free bet not bad


----------



## Grant

Just realised that Metcalf has had some Twitter back and forth with Liam Williams.

Worked out who he is now.


----------



## Grant

I've made this mistake with Tyson lots of times, and I know how prone he is to fighting down to the level of his opponent. But......

Fury in 4 at 9/2.

Schwartz to hit the deck in R1 at 18/1.

Welborn Pts and Schwartz to get knocked down in R1 at 75/1 (small bet).


----------



## SpursBen316

That 18/1 is tasty but know what u mean what Tyson says and what he does is chalk and cheese half the time.

I know very little about Schwartz other than what I have seen on youtube

Good luck m8 might see if WH offering something similar

Fury to land 13 punches round 1 8/1£5


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> That 18/1 is tasty but know what u mean what Tyson says and what he does is chalk and cheese half the time.
> 
> I know very little about Schwartz other than what I have seen on youtube
> 
> Good luck m8 might see if WH offering something similar


Hes awful buddy.

I've got a 4 timer at 500/1 too, that ends with it. Clearly highly unlikely :lol:

First one was Dorticos by ko.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £55 on the Cruiserweight double header will watch it tomorrow


----------



## SpursBen316

Lost on Warrington VS Bazza wtf was I thinking. Im prob a bit in credit after the above

Thats me done not bothering with Fury fight other than that special


----------



## SpursBen316

Won on fury landing 13 plus punches round 1 lol


----------



## Clarence Worley

SpursBen316 said:


> Won on fury landing 13 plus punches round 1 lol


I saw that bet. Fucking gutted I missed that 8-1


----------



## ORG83

Clarence Worley said:


> I saw that bet. Fucking gutted I missed that 8-1


That seems unbelievable odds? Great bet. Who was offering that?


----------



## Clarence Worley

ORG83 said:


> That seems unbelievable odds? Great bet. Who was offering that?


SKy bet had a boost on

It was 4-1 but 8-1 was available right before the bout


----------



## brian1982

Had mixed results, won on Metcalff by stoppage, Dorticos by stoppage, Fury by stoppage, Warrington by decision. Lost on Briedis by decision, Glowacki by decision, Galahad by decision, Schwarz by stoppage. Not bad, came out ahead.


----------



## SpursBen316

ORG83 said:


> That seems unbelievable odds? Great bet. Who was offering that?


 Yea was sky bet m8. Stumbled on it by accident was looking for Grants bet of Schwartz 18/1 to get knocked down in round 1.

Unlucky Grant 1 round out


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Bets for the US open.
> 
> So far I have Lowry ew at 70/1(top 8)
> 
> Thinking of going on spieth at 22/1 but need to have a full look at the field.


Went with spieth, Lowry, walker and woodland. 3 out of 4 coming nowhere, but woodland is winning it right now. 80/1 shot too, so be nice if he finishes it out.

Small stake 4 ew


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Yea was sky bet m8. Stumbled on it by accident was looking for Grants bet of Schwartz 18/1 to get knocked down in round 1.
> 
> Unlucky Grant 1 round out


Thanks buddy. Gutted I didnt do your bet too. Did see it.

The 9/2 was my main bet, 18/1 just a fancy.

I gave them some back today mind on Kohli being top run scorer and then fucking Sharma opens and smashes 140 :lol:


----------



## Crean

Woodland winning US open earned me 240 profit on the golf.


----------



## SpursBen316

Nice win m8 never placed a bet on golf

Managed to get evens on cricket west indies to beat Bangladesh

Put my Wimbledon bets on today

£20 on Federer to win Mens
£20 Serena Williams to win Womens

£5 double.


----------



## SpursBen316

Fury Potential Next Opponent

Odds Supplied By Sky Bet

Whyte 4/1
Pulev 4/1
Bryan 4/1
Kabayel 5/1
Povetkin 7/1
Helenius 7/1
Oquendo 8/1
Parker 8/1
Zhang 8/1
Hrgovic 8/1
Kuzmin 10/1
Kownacki 10/1
Hunter 12/1



Briggs 200/1

I would go either Pulev or Kabayel


----------



## SpursBen316

West Indies lol

Thats all I can say


----------



## brian1982

Waiting for the odds for the matchroom friday show to pop up. Eying Conway on points and/or the draw and Benn to be stopped by that finn who went the distance with Mimoune and Vargas, I know he doesn't have a dig but Benn is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## SpursBen316

On sky bet Brian. Not going to bother odds 2 shor5s Richards 1/4

I got badly burned yesterday. Had England u21 to beat France. Crazy game 2 missed pens. England winning 1-0 man sent off. Around 70 mins was going to cash out but thought we would be ok. 87th min was in desperate need of a piss had 4 pints so was a long one. Came back England 2-1 down. 

One of those games where u keep looking at the score over again saying wtf. It was only £25 but hate when u think about cashing out change your mind then bites u in the arse. Luckily only happens 3-4 times a year. LOL still pissed off though


----------



## brian1982

Just sticking to a small flutter on the Cheeseman an Benn fights to keep me interested.
All doubles
conway/koivala 25/1
draw/koivala 107/1
darw/draw 666/1
conway/draw 160/1
50p each


----------



## dkos

Andre Sterling at 7/2 to beat Craig Richards might be worth a small bet.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £60 on Stradivarius 4.20 Ascot

Happy the guy who put £50 on a yankee and won 50K


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Fury Potential Next Opponent
> 
> Odds Supplied By Sky Bet
> 
> Whyte 4/1
> Pulev 4/1
> Bryan 4/1
> Kabayel 5/1
> Povetkin 7/1
> Helenius 7/1
> Oquendo 8/1
> Parker 8/1
> Zhang 8/1
> Hrgovic 8/1
> Kuzmin 10/1
> Kownacki 10/1
> Hunter 12/1
> 
> Briggs 200/1
> 
> I would go either Pulev or Kabayel


Miller now 11/8 Charr new entry 8/1

I did have 1 bet on this weekend boxing

Malignaggi
Benn
Ricahards

Wins me £30


----------



## SpursBen316

Won again Grant on Archer top bowler 5/2 

And yet again I have no idea why

Archer 3 wickets 
Wood 3 wickets


Also bet Root most runs for England not confident though think Morgan will smash a few runs


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> Won again Grant on Archer top bowler 5/2
> 
> And yet again I have no idea why
> 
> Archer 3 wickets
> Wood 3 wickets
> 
> Also bet Root most runs for England not confident though think Morgan will smash a few runs


I looked at the figures and actually thought of you. Are they paying you the full amount and not dead heat payment terms?

Morgan just gone this second.


----------



## SpursBen316

No m8 5/2 £20 £70 back so full amount would piss myself lol if it was goes on name az Archer Wood howthey settle it. Im stumped on the rules after England get ko ill ask on live chat

Yea just seen Morgan get out if Root goes we may be in a bit of bother


----------



## craigseventy

brian1982 said:


> Just sticking to a small flutter on the Cheeseman an Benn fights to keep me interested.
> All doubles
> conway/koivala 25/1
> draw/koivala 107/1
> darw/draw 666/1
> conway/draw 160/1
> 50p each


666/1 still running


----------



## craigseventy

That 107/1 is looking good right now


----------



## Crean

Anyone else tempted on Junior Dos Santos to beat Ngannou this weekend?

Underdog at 2/1

I'm not convinced by Ngannou at all. Huge power, but other than that he is basic.


----------



## ORG83

Crean said:


> Anyone else tempted on Junior Dos Santos to beat Ngannou this weekend?
> 
> Underdog at 2/1
> 
> I'm not convinced by Ngannou at all. Huge power, but other than that he is basic.


My only concern is that Ngannou isn't the best style match up for JDS? Dos Santos has got to get his work done in the eye of the storm, so to speak.

Plus I'm not overly sold on JDS's stand up. I know he hits hard and has decent fundamentals (compared to majority of MMA fighters), he's not Mr Slickster, so I can see him getting clipped at some point.

It's all about when it is and obviously whether he survives?


----------



## brian1982

Put down a few quid on Australia at the turn around at 6/5, feeling pretty good and then that cunt Stokes has just started to smash a few sixes.


----------



## brian1982

Behrendorff and Starc paying for my holiday today.


----------



## Crean

Valterri Bottas to win the Austrian Grand Prix. 

He is 3/1 In the best car. All things being equal his only rival is Hamilton and maybe one of the Ferraris.

Bottas has a solid record at this track and historically it's not the strongest track for Hamilton. Bottas is due a win, and I think thisnin the one.

Bottas 3/1 win. This may change post Qualifying ( this afternoon)


----------



## brian1982

Crean said:


> Valterri Bottas to win the Austrian Grand Prix.
> 
> He is 3/1 In the best car. All things being equal his only rival is Hamilton and maybe one of the Ferraris.
> 
> Bottas has a solid record at this track and historically it's not the strongest track for Hamilton. Bottas is due a win, and I think thisnin the one.
> 
> Bottas 3/1 win. This may change post Qualifying ( this afternoon)


You can get 9/2 at ladbrokes for Bottas as race winner, it's the bet of the race if your going against Hamilton.


----------



## Crean

Crean said:


> Valterri Bottas to win the Austrian Grand Prix.
> 
> He is 3/1 In the best car. All things being equal his only rival is Hamilton and maybe one of the Ferraris.
> 
> Bottas has a solid record at this track and historically it's not the strongest track for Hamilton. Bottas is due a win, and I think thisnin the one.
> 
> Bottas 3/1 win. This may change post Qualifying ( this afternoon)


Bottas quali 4th, but now prompted to 3rd.

Merc race pace is usually better than Ferrari and Red Bull, BUT Austria is difficult to pass. All that considered, I still might double down on Bottas, now at 5/1. Fuck it. He's a half decent start and living up to race pace away from winning this.


----------



## ORG83

Crean said:


> Bottas quali 4th, but now prompted to 3rd.
> 
> Merc race pace is usually better than Ferrari and Red Bull, BUT Austria is difficult to pass. All that considered, I still might double down on Bottas, now at 5/1. Fuck it. He's a half decent start and living up to race pace away from winning this.


Went well for you this one. Fuck, you had me convinced


----------



## Crean

ORG83 said:


> Went well for you this one. Fuck, you had me convinced


Mercs had engine management issues. They couldn't run at full spec. Both drivers had to coast around to stop the engines overheating. Finishing 3rd, 14 seconds behind the winner in a car running at 80% shows how good their race pace usually is.


----------



## brian1982

Lib Dems are 1/5 to win the Brecon and Radnorshire by-election, Greens arn't running and Plaid are telling their voters to vote for the Lib Dems. It's short odds but free money imo.


----------



## Crean

Some long shot as bets on TDF stage 6.

Vincenzo Nibali 50/1
Nairo Quintana 33/1

Worth a nibble


----------



## dkos

Hughie Fury rounds 6-10: 9/4 

I think even the 50-year-old, shot version of Peter has a good chance of reaching the second half of the fight against Hughie.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Pacquiao vs Thurman Not to go the distance - 2/1

Cant see this fight going the distance, Thurman just looked like shit and his chin was non existent plus theres no drug testing Pac could look like a beast

Thurman keeps saying hes going for the KO and I believe him he cant box for 12 rounds without getting caught anymore he will start fast

This fight goes 2 ways, Thurman starts fast and catches Pac early and finishes him, goes 4-5 rounds and Pac starts getting closer and then eventually hurts Thurman and beats him up, Thurman cant outbox Pac for 12 rounds that Thurman is long gone


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Whyte vs Rivas not to go the distance 5/4 these odds are crazy

Rivas is way more prime than Chisora was he will put the pressure on, one left hook from Whyte can end the fight and one over hand right from Rivas could rock Whyte, im not even saying its 100% but im 70% someone gets stopped


----------



## ORG83

A.C.S said:


> Whyte vs Rivas not to go the distance 5/4 these odds are crazy
> 
> Rivas is way more prime than Chisora was he will put the pressure on, one left hook from Whyte can end the fight and one over hand right from Rivas could rock Whyte, im not even saying its 100% but im 70% someone gets stopped


What is this on? I'll have a bit of that!


----------



## brian1982

A.C.S said:


> Whyte vs Rivas not to go the distance 5/4 these odds are crazy


I fancy doing that and also putting the potential winnings on the Rivas KO, which would give me a free bet at the Rivas ko, which is 13/2 atm. Just looking around for a decent cover bet as I don't want to leave myself too exposed.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

ORG83 said:


> What is this on? I'll have a bit of that!


Betfred is 6/5 now, odds are changing

Price vs Allen to end within 6 was 10/11 now its 8/13 ffs


----------



## SpursBen316

Back with a bang

Had a very very good night could have been a great night but 2 let me down

Put £100 on Price to win by tko ko won £250
Put £50 on Szpilka to get knocked down won £100
Put £40 on Chisora rounds 1-5 5/1 won £240
Put £50 on Pacman points 11/8 won £118.75

Then a beauty of a acca 

Chisora
Price
Whyte
Pac 

£20 at 8.071 wins £181.44

Now my 2 lost bets

Had £25 on 

Price win ko
Chisora win ko
Whyte win ko

Offered £100 before Whyte ring walk should have cashed out but let it roll stupid decision. 

Then had £25 on whyte win rounds 1-5 again stupid bet I said at the time wasnt confident. 

£900 not bad 

Also won £150 on England winning cricket world cup. Very pleased with that as just put free bets every week. Pure fluke but ill take it.


----------



## brian1982

Lost heavy on the Rivas ko and fight not to go the distance, but england's women getting spanked it the netball and cricket has seen me break even. Bounced off the couch in the 9th though when Whyte was dropped, was nearly £1500 up for a brief moment there.


----------



## SpursBen316

Fook m8 hard lines unlucky

Have to say never in a million years would I bet on netball. LOL fair play if u know about it

With Whyte unless I read his fights completely wrong he was out on his feet in the 9th badly hurt and just like AJ Parker fight u can read the distress and panic him in. His powers of recovery though hats off to him. 

Sky say he wasnt hurt and in total control so what do I know. 

Was wafching us commentary on pac vs Thurman lol. Thurman bet on himself rounds 1 2 and 7 and Roach backed Pacman lol


----------



## SpursBen316

Bloody hell I feel for the guy who put £200 on Price winning on points 20/1 was heading for £4200 ouch that has to hurt. 

How Betfred accepted that bet ill never know. Both my Skybet and William Hill accounts are restricted with boxing. Might start looking at betfred and coral in the future


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> Bloody hell I feel for the guy who put £200 on Price winning on points 20/1 was heading for £4200 ouch that has to hurt.
> 
> How Betfred accepted that bet ill never know. Both my Skybet and William Hill accounts are restricted with boxing. Might start looking at betfred and coral in the future


After about rds 3-4 my mate got 12-1 in play and it looked nailed on from where we were sitting.


----------



## SpursBen316

Tempted to back Hooker Saturday 

Any thoughts 

He is even money


----------



## SpursBen316

Hooker drifted 11/10 put £40 on him 

Also going to back him on points. 

Started my Ante post football bets. 

So Far Gone

Premier League Manchester City
Championship Leeds United
League 1 
League 2 Walsall 

Champions League Manchester City
Europa League 

Premier League Goldenboot Harry Kane

FA Cup
League Cup


----------



## dkos

SpursBen316 said:


> Tempted to back Hooker Saturday
> 
> Any thoughts
> 
> He is even money


I'm going with Ramirez in that one. Hopefully I'm wrong for your sake!

Still waiting on odds for Ritson-Hughes next week. Should be interesting to see.


----------



## SpursBen316

As long as either of them win its cool m8. Worst case for is a draw.

U really cant split tgem


----------



## SpursBen316

Nice 1 dkos how much did u win m8.

Great fight I didn't expect a ko victory Hooker was outgunned in every department. Ramirez is so hard not to like. Very humble in winning.

That ref though oh my days he was awful. How was that a ko. Let one round go after the bell. Then lets Ramirez tee off 3 free shots for the finish. 

Ramirez vs Taylor what a fight that would be in Taylor comes through Super Series


----------



## dkos

SpursBen316 said:


> Nice 1 dkos how much did u win m8.
> 
> Great fight I didn't expect a ko victory Hooker was outgunned in every department. Ramirez is so hard not to like. Very humble in winning.
> 
> That ref though oh my days he was awful. How was that a ko. Let one round go after the bell. Then lets Ramirez tee off 3 free shots for the finish.
> 
> Ramirez vs Taylor what a fight that would be in Taylor comes through Super Series


I didn't bet on it. Whenever I put any money on a tip I post on here, it seems to lose. When I don't, it usually comes in :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Arreola by stoppage is 16/1 its worth £20 for fun, Kownacki came in at 266 his heaviest ever and Arreola is in the best shape of his life, if Arreola can avoid the early onslaught he might be able to bust Kownacki up like Charles Martin did


----------



## SpursBen316

Mad start for football season

Had Sterling fs vs Liverpool won
Salah fs vs Norwich won
Jesus fs vs West Ham won
Aubameyang fs vs Newcastle won
Rashford fs vs Chelsea won

Also had Man Utd to beat Chelsea 4-0 £25 50/1

Cashed out just shy of £800 on 4-0 would rather win £790 than potentially win a extra £400 and loose the lot.

Fluke though how Chelsea didnt score ill never know lol

Only fs bet I lost was Kane fs lol

Will have a bet on ufc next week

Going to back DC TKO/KO win


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Benavidez to beat Anthony Dirrell is 1/3 that is crazy odds I thought it would be 1/10, Dirrell is so hittable Benavidez should beat the shit out of him and stop him


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Yarde vs Kovalev either to win within 6 rounds 7/4 good odds


----------



## SpursBen316

I was £40 up on the ufc card last weekend. Stuck it on Wolves beating Torino.

Put some of the win on Yarde to win tko ko 3/1

Also backing Makabu


----------



## dkos

Kovalev at 29/20 to win by stoppage :yikes


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Porter to get knocked down is 5/4, not sure if Spence stops him but I think he drops him at some point

Waiting for Benavidez stoppage odds


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Benavidez vs Anthony Dirrell within 10 rounds is 2/1 but not to go the distance is 4/7, thats only a 2 round difference, crazy odds Benavidez should beat him up bad and stop him around 8th or 9th I think


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A.C.S said:


> Benavidez vs Anthony Dirrell within 10 rounds is 2/1 but not to go the distance is 4/7, thats only a 2 round difference, crazy odds Benavidez should beat him up bad and stop him around 8th or 9th I think


So I had £50 to win £155 with a bet boost but I think they got the odds wrong so after I won the bet it claims the bet was 8/11 instead of 2/1, I dont have a screenshot but I did boost the bet so I know they have history of it, do I have a leg to stand on asking for the original odds money? I would have never risked £50 to win £36


----------



## craigseventy

Kovolev outright @3/1 is some insane odds in my opinion.

Doubled with wilder to stop fury that's 10/1


----------



## Crean

craigseventy said:


> Kovolev outright @3/1 is some insane odds in my opinion.
> 
> Doubled with wilder to stop fury that's 10/1


Kovalev has gone backwards the last 3 years though. He isn't the same fighter imo.

Having said that, in a 2 horse race where he will be naturally the bigger man and probably the bigger puncher it ain't bad. I just don't see him getting too many clean shots off on Canelo though, and that's my concern. Also, we know he isn't winning on points, even if he clearly does.


----------



## dkos

So Conor Benn's team have done the unimaginable: pick a _good_ Hungarian boxer to fight this weekend. Laszlo Toth is a big welterweight, aggressive, sound fundamentals, and never been stopped. He has taken both Kudratillo Abdukakhorov and Kerman Lejarraga the 12-round distance, giving both a good fight. And if Lejarraga couldn't impose his will on Toth, Conor's going to have a hard time doing so.

I thnk Conor has improved well since the first Peynaud fight, but Toth is worth a bet at 8/1.


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> So Conor Benn's team have done the unimaginable: pick a _good_ Hungarian boxer to fight this weekend. Laszlo Toth is a big welterweight, aggressive, sound fundamentals, and never been stopped. He has taken both Kudratillo Abdukakhorov and Kerman Lejarraga the 12-round distance, giving both a good fight. And if Lejarraga couldn't impose his will on Toth, Conor's going to have a hard time doing so.
> 
> I thnk Conor has improved well since the first Peynaud fight, but Toth is worth a bet at 8/1.


They don't call you 'David Hungarian' for nothing.


----------



## Grant

So Hearn has been reading @dkos and changed the opponent...


----------



## craigseventy

Crean said:


> Kovalev has gone backwards the last 3 years though. He isn't the same fighter imo.
> 
> Having said that, in a 2 horse race where he will be naturally the bigger man and probably the bigger puncher it ain't bad. I just don't see him getting too many clean shots off on Canelo though, and that's my concern. Also, we know he isn't winning on points, even if he clearly does.


I agree he has declined but at his best he was elite, out jabbed ward and beat him In the first fight imo, I know that was a while ago but I feel these days he gets under rated, so much so I actually think if alverez had chose to fight yarde before he fought kovolev, most people would say it was a huge risk. I think canelo possibly stops him via the body but I fully expect sergei to cause huge problems, he is actually a very good boxer still. I do think I'll back him at that price, the size difference is going to be huge.


----------



## dkos

Domenico Valentino is 12/1 to win by decision against Francesco Patera tomorrow. Valentino is 35, but is fighting at home and has years of elite amateur/WSB experience. Worth a small bet at least.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> Domenico Valentino is 12/1 to win by decision against Francesco Patera tomorrow. Valentino is 35, but is fighting at home and has years of elite amateur/WSB experience. Worth a small bet at least.


Down to 8/1 now. My influence playing a part again... :yep


----------



## jonnytightlips

Burns Points 
Chisora stoppage 
Prograis stoppage 
Stevenson win 

Tenner returns over 220. Well worth a punt that.


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Not the most challenging of cards on Sat, so for a bit of interest...

*Lawrence Okolie In Rounds 1-6*

_*Conor Benn In Rounds 3-4

Ricky Burns - To Win by Decision/Technical Decision

David Price to win by KO/TKO
*_
*Josh Taylor - To Win by Decision/Technical Decision

904/1.*


----------



## Grant

Am I crazy in thinking there is some value in a Price stoppage at 5/1?


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> Am I crazy in thinking there is some value in a Price stoppage at 5/1?


Chisora's resilience likely isn't what it was, has had an erratic training camp, Price finally seems to have some confidence again...

It would have to be longer odds to tempt me, but I don't think it's a bad bet.


----------



## ORG83

dkos said:


> Chisora's resilience likely isn't what it was, has had an erratic training camp, Price finally seems to have some confidence again...
> 
> It would have to be longer odds to tempt me, but I don't think it's a bad bet.


It'll be fun to watch Pricey having the confidence bludgeoned out of him!


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> Chisora's resilience likely isn't what it was, has had an erratic training camp, Price finally seems to have some confidence again...
> 
> It would have to be longer odds to tempt me, but I don't think it's a bad bet.


The main thing thats drawing me in is Chisora's preperarion.

Hasn't he been training himself? I never like that and he's a hot and cold bloke anyway.

When the fight was first made, I thought it would be a blowout, but it seems to me like it could be a perfect storm.

I'll be supporting Del anyway :lol:


----------



## Grant

dkos said:


> Down to 8/1 now. My influence playing a part again... :yep


Distance fight, and Valentino won some rounds, so defo a good shout at those odds.


----------



## dkos

Grant said:


> Distance fight, and Valentino won some rounds, so defo a good shout at those odds.


I think most will agree it was closer than the scorecards suggested. But Patera finished strongly, and the last round knockdown (in a round Valentino was probably winning) just about swung it to him for me.

Valentino looked tiny in there with Patera, so he definitely did well.


----------



## LayItDown

Anyone doing anything with the Wilder/Ortiz II fight on Saturday, or any of the other scraps this weekend?


----------



## craigseventy

LayItDown said:


> Anyone doing anything with the Wilder/Ortiz II fight on Saturday, or any of the other scraps this weekend?


Ortiz ko
Ruiz ko
Double, 10 pays 262


----------



## ORG83

LayItDown said:


> Anyone doing anything with the Wilder/Ortiz II fight on Saturday, or any of the other scraps this weekend?


With a true puncher like Wilder the only real value will be to pick a round. I think it'll be early doors this time, maybe even 1st round? I'd like to see odds of wilder inside 3.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

LayItDown said:


> Anyone doing anything with the Wilder/Ortiz II fight on Saturday, or any of the other scraps this weekend?


Fight to end within 5 rounds is 5/4, last time Ortiz got saved by the bell in round 5 and with Wilder sprinting after his opponents after hurting them it could end early for him or them, Ortiz is in good shape too cant rule out a upset if Wilder gets careless


----------



## LayItDown

ORG83 said:


> With a true puncher like Wilder the only real value will be to pick a round. I think it'll be early doors this time, maybe even 1st round? I'd like to see odds of wilder inside 3.


Wilder 1-3 +333


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Some crazy bets on Skybet

Most punches thrown:
Wilder 2/7
Ortiz 5/2

Didnt Ortiz throw way more than Wilder in the first?

Over 1.5 knockdowns - Evens

Good bet because if Ortiz goes down he will most likely get up at least once


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

My bet for the night is Smith vs Ryder within 10 rounds and Wilder vs Ortiz to end within 8 rounds its 1.16/1

Im playing it safe


----------



## LayItDown

What's everyone doing tomorrow? Huge card!


----------



## brian1982

Simple acca, Joshua, Povetkin, Koborov, Charlo on points, Lemieux, Whyte and Hrgovic by stoppage. £2:50 at 734/1


----------



## A Force

I’ve gone Ruiz to stop Joshua at 11/4. It’s the only way he’s winning & I see there been at least a 50% chance of that happening.

Hunter to win, Hrgovic to stop Molina, Whyte to stop Wach & Little’s opponent to stop him pays similar


----------



## Crean

I had AJ to win, Houston Texans to win, Man city +1 Treble.

Fuck city


----------



## SpursBen316

Had a cracking weekend.

Had £15 on Spurs to beat Burnley 5-0 cashed in 85 mins should have held out. 40/1



£25 on Kane To Score First VS Burnley

£25 on Rashford first scorer vs City

£25 Vardy Fits Scorer VS Villa

Won £300 on Eubank had him to win via tko/ko and rounds 1-6

Won £70 on Newcastle to bet Southampton

Thought I was screwed out of the Eubank fight skybet took 16 hours after the fight to settle.

Only bet lost this weekend was Wolves to beat Brighton

I would have lost on Ruiz vs AJ but been in Vegas for a couple of weeks and no 1 was showing fight would have had AJ to win ko/tko.

It might be worth backing Vardy at the minute. Going for record Leiester in fine form and even if u just have Vardy to score in 90 mins worth a punt.


----------



## Crean

Barcelona are 3/1 to beat Inter in a champions league game tni.

Now, I know they've already qualified for next stage and are without some of their better players including messi. But, this is still Barcelona at 3/1 to win a competitive champs league game against a meh Inter team.

An early goal for Barca, and cash out options are always there.


----------



## One Man

I laued them aswell but this is far from a meh Inter team.
Best they have looked since Mourinho.Lukaku and Martinez are beasts.


----------



## Crean

Barca had a chance there to secure the win.


----------



## Crean

and theres 2-1


----------



## Crean

Cashed out there.


----------



## SpursBen316

Credit where credit is due. 

Valencia bet very impressive down to 10 men talk about squeaky bum time. 




Congrats to one PP customer who won £44,160 from a £20 correct score treble tonight: Red Bull Salzburg v Liverpool 0-2 @ 11/1 Ajax v Valencia 0-1 @ 22/1 Chelsea v Lille 2-1 @ 7/1


----------



## dkos

Avanesyan to win on points against Del Rio: 5/2


----------



## LayItDown

Alright wake up you clowns. Who is dancing with the Boxing this weekend? J-ROCK!


----------



## One Man

LayItDown said:


> Alright wake up you clowns. Who is dancing with the Boxing this weekend? J-ROCK!


Well?


----------



## One Man

Anybody think Reskach is too much of a inviting target to go the distance this weekend?
Altough Garcia does take his tine and a lower under would be appealing?


----------



## LayItDown

One Man said:


> Well?


Well what? At least I put it out there. Not to mention that was a massive upset. The Garcia/Redkach fight going the distance is +350 so it's good value if it hits. Good luck with that though.


----------



## One Man

LayItDown said:


> Well what? At least I put it out there. Not to mention that was a massive upset. The Garcia/Redkach fight going the distance is +350 so it's good value if it hits. Good luck with that though.


Not saying I am playing it but it did cross my mind.
But the odds are so shit gor both Garcia and Hurd i might pass.


----------



## craigseventy

Man u to win the efl Cup is 40/1, beat City and they have Leicester or villa, its reasonably unlikely they beat City but they could drag out a draw and win on pens, never thought I'd see United at 40/1 to win a cup from the start nevermind when they're at the semi stage, 205 back off a fiver


----------



## Wallet

craigseventy said:


> Man u to win the efl Cup is 40/1, beat City and they have Leicester or villa, its reasonably unlikely they beat City but they could drag out a draw and win on pens, never thought I'd see United at 40/1 to win a cup from the start nevermind when they're at the semi stage, 205 back off a fiver


You know they're 3-1 down from the 1st leg?


----------



## craigseventy

Wallet said:


> You know they're 3-1 down from the 1st leg?


Fuck me I've lost my head ha, of course they are I watched the game, I wondered why it was so mental


----------



## Hands of Bone

Having a few quid on Tugsdsogt Nyambayar to beat gary Russell Jnr on Saturday night, at 11/4. It's not a cert by any means as Russell Jnr is very experienced and fast and skillful. But Tug is also fast, accurate and hits pretty hard. He will also have a significant height and reach advantage. Russell is 31 now, and with 4 fights in 5 years, I think his best might be past him. Certainly worth a bet at the price.


----------



## Hands of Bone

It seems that Russell Jnr has lost none of his speed and looked as sharp as ever. So, no complaints either about the result or about Tug's performance. He fought quite well, but was beaten to the punch more often than not. Gave me a decent run for my money.


----------



## wrimc

I see the Jazza Dickens is at 5.00 to win v Leigh Wood I know Dickens has had issues and hasn’t been able to push on when he has stepped up still seems quite wide for outright an outright win? Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## dkos

wrimc said:


> I see the Jazza Dickens is at 5.00 to win v Leigh Wood I know Dickens has had issues and hasn't been able to push on when he has stepped up still seems quite wide for outright an outright win? Anybody have any thoughts?


I think it's a decent bet. Jazza's tricky and nobody has an easy night against him at this level. Certainly worth a punt at 5/1.


----------



## wrimc

dkos said:


> I think it's a decent bet. Jazza's tricky and nobody has an easy night against him at this level. Certainly worth a punt at 5/1.


Yeah that's my feeling see it more as 3.25 shot points or stoppage are even more attractive at 7.00 and 9.00. I feel there is value there in what's basically two British level operators going head to head in an even fight. I sometimes wonder if at this level some of the guys price it almost off their record on paper.


----------



## wrimc

I hope people followed me on this one got 7.4 forthe outright win on betfair only wish is that I placed more than a meagre £7.50 on it!


----------



## Hands of Bone

Great shout mate. well done.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £450 on Gonzalez Saturday


----------



## LayItDown

SpursBen316 said:


> Won £450 on Gonzalez Saturday


That was awesome. I had Gonzalez by decision. I was thinking something may be off when I saw his KO/TKO/DQ was only +333 and the decision +260... Awesome win!! Congrats dude.


----------



## SpursBen316

Backed Carroll after round 1 £50 11/10.

Skybet got inplay badly wrong. 

No doubt ill back dome donkies next week Cheltenham


----------



## Jon_Snow

SpursBen316 said:


> Backed Carroll after round 1 £50 11/10.
> 
> Skybet got inplay badly wrong.
> 
> No doubt ill back dome donkies next week Cheltenham


i had a tenner on him to win in round 11 @66/1 cashed out in the 10th because the corner were showing no talk of pulling him out and thought they'd just let it go through to the end. I had money on the points victory too so thought id double up only for them to do what they should have done long before and throw in the towel.

£110 in the end but still stings that i should have hung on and i very rarely cash out in boxing. FFS


----------



## LayItDown

Anyone have any thoughts/action on the SHOBOX card tonight!?!


----------



## LayItDown

Anyone have any thoughts/action on the ESPN card tonight!?!


----------



## SpursBen316

Anyone having a bet on football


----------



## Jon_Snow

got to be a given that Arsenal will get tanked tonight (and I'm an arsenal fan) 

We've got an awful defence when they've had time to train together properly so with so much time out they aren't going to be playing together as a team any better. 

Man City Win and BTTS is a decent shout. 

And perhaps Aguero to score first and Man city 4-1 or 5-1 as a long shot 

request a bet shout from me is Aguero to score a header and Arsenal to miss a penalty


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £65 on Biden Democratic Nominee


----------



## SpursBen316

Any bets on the UFC

Been working like crazy so not been watching much of build up. 

Thinking of having Rose and Masvidal.


2 theories I have.

Rose been training with her husband who is a world clasd striker 

And Masvidal u look at Usman and then Ferguson with the change of opponet then Masvidal will literally fight anywhere doesnt give a fook. 

Know he is underdog but been a strange year so thats what im going with. 

No decided on Aldo fight yet. 

Nice to have a good card few beers loose some money be good night


----------



## ORG83

SpursBen316 said:


> Any bets on the UFC
> 
> Been working like crazy so not been watching much of build up.
> 
> Thinking of having Rose and Masvidal.
> 
> 2 theories I have.
> 
> Rose been training with her husband who is a world clasd striker
> 
> And Masvidal u look at Usman and then Ferguson with the change of opponet then Masvidal will literally fight anywhere doesnt give a fook.
> 
> Know he is underdog but been a strange year so thats what im going with.
> 
> No decided on Aldo fight yet.
> 
> Nice to have a good card few beers loose some money be good night


Well let's face it, Rose was kind of dominating in the first fight before not letting go of a kimura and getting dropped on her head. She's very technical and yep working with Berry will help refine her kickboxing even more, which should suit her against the brawling style of Andrade.

As for Masvidal, man I just can't help but feel that this is his crowning moment? I know everyone says "I've been a fan forever..." but honestly I have been an MMA fan for almost 20 years and I've seen this guy put in work from day 1. Never been finished in UFC with arguably 4-5 split decisions he probably should have got, yet he just got no love, no traction, so this amazing late career acknowledgement is awesome and I'd love to see it come together with the title?!

That's purely a gut feeling, but I've just got it, that he's going to get the win. Fucking love the guy! If he wins I'll be up there with Maidana-Broner levels of excitement.

Aldo - Yan is a tough one. I'd stay away from it.


----------



## SpursBen316

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.li...manchester-united-fan-wins-91000-18584611.amp
Fair play. I am not sure about saying he was a armchair United than lol.

UFC a bust.

I knew 1st round Masvidal was on to a loss. Rose did well to survive

I did win £200 on Norwich City getting relegated

Stand to win £150 if Leeds United win Championship

Spurs really put a dent in my profits this season. Had them top 4.

There was a decent bet Vardy is 1/4 to win goldenboot I don't usually bet on short odds but with a 3 goal advantage not bad


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £200 on Porto winning Premier League. I forgot I had backed them nice suprise. 

Also won £150 on Leeds United winning Championship if Brentford miss out on top 2 will have them for Play offs 


Had £20 on Cheeseman,Whyte and Bakole treble stand to win just under £50


----------



## SpursBen316

Boom on fire at the minute £20 on Peatson next manager to leave 10/1

Kane first scorer vs Leicester City 7/2 won £130

I dont want season to end

Also had Spurs win 3-0 £700 cash out offered £200. Think ill take it Perez nearly scored a screamer


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £195 on Giroud first scorer £30 11/2 boom

Insane game Man Utd injuries mounting up


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £195 on Giroud first scorer £30 11/2 boom

Insane game Man Utd injuries mounting up


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Povetkin KO at 6/1 is very tempting, im sure they are going to trade left hooks but Povetkin might be crafty enough to block or slip Whyte's


----------



## SpursBen316

Whyte stoopage rounds 1/12 for me 7/4


----------



## SpursBen316

I managed to get evens on fight not going distance last night £100 

It is now 5/6.

This comment could back to haunt me but cant see it going past 6 never mind 12. 

Will also be backing Whyte around 4 and 6.


----------



## Grant

SpursBen316 said:


> I managed to get evens on fight not going distance last night £100
> 
> It is now 5/6.
> 
> This comment could back to haunt me but cant see it going past 6 never mind 12.
> 
> Will also be backing Whyte around 4 and 6.


Whyte won't blitz him. The best version of him has gone 23 rounds with Chisora and Povetkin is still better than Del.


----------



## SpursBen316

Your point is invalid if Whyte somehow gets ko I win. My round bets are sides.

Like I say with all my bets and predictions we will see. No 1 including me knows how boxing without crowd and training during the covid will affect boxers.

We can go on about the Del fight until the cows come home. Povetkin went life and death with Price. What did Del do to Pricey 

I


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £140 on Mitrovic Championship golden pretty happy. What usually happens is I bet on a player in Championship they are top of the charts then a Premier League club swoops in January. 

Also won on WBA automatic promotion and Cardiff City top 6. Pretty much clean sweep with promotion bets


----------



## SpursBen316

The betting odds u all been waiting for

Eddie Hall 6/4
*Hafthor Bjornsson 8/15*


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> The betting odds u all been waiting for
> 
> Eddie Hall 6/4
> *Hafthor Bjornsson 8/15*


Might as well take Eddie for the value, both are going to be awful.


----------



## sasquatch

/valilly 6/1 tommorrow against wardley , worth a go?


----------



## Jon_Snow

have you got anything on tonight's boxing @SpursBen316 ? Smith, tennyson and cheeseman KO with a bellotti win is 27/1


----------



## SpursBen316

Backed Oliynyk via submission 

Won £180 on Fulham to win the playo


----------



## SpursBen316

Cleaned up yesterday £90 sterling 1st scorer

£100 Sterling score 1st 10 mins.


Managed to get Evens on Cormier. £100 on the win. Also going for ko/tko after the weigh in. 

Tempted to round betting onnLewis fight tonight


----------



## SpursBen316

Fair play Lewis but Oliynyk had him in a great position round 1 lol.


----------



## SpursBen316

£40 on Cormier managed to get decent odds. 

Might have a look at Wolves tonight.


----------



## SpursBen316

Just Won £200 on Lyon they were 1-0 up and 3/1 thought ill have some of that 

Lyon so underated


----------



## SpursBen316

No bueno with DC what is it with the eye pokes between him and stipe lol

As well as my fight not going the distance. I am going Whyte rounds 3/4 

Sky Bet have a special both fighters knocked down 9/2. Worth a look. 

Taylor 1/3 vs Peerson 9/4

Will have a look in play


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> I managed to get evens on fight not going distance last night £100
> 
> It is now 5/6.
> 
> This comment could back to haunt me but cant see it going past 6 never mind 12.
> 
> Will also be backing Whyte around 4 and 6.


Won on fight not going distance lost my bets on Whyte rounds 4 and 6 and tko ko

Made about £40.
Had the draw tonight so not looking good. PSG just cant finish


----------



## SpursBen316

Anyone having a punt on Canelo VS Smith.

Still not made my mind up I don't think for 1 minute Canelo can ko Smith but the same goes for Callum winning on points.

Oddschecker Smith is best price 4/1 to win 11/2 ko/tko


I have had a crazy acca these things never come off but bit of fun. Think my last big boxing acca I won was when Rees won hid word title lol

AJ win
Spence JR win
Kuzmin win
Okolie win
Smith win ko/tko

£5 40/1


----------



## Redzer

Did an nfl acca today

Raiders
Dolphins 
Cardinals 
Vikings 
Bills

Tenner at 8/1. Money back if only one fails to win.


----------



## SpursBen316

After last weekends betting excitement its back to boring bets

BJS points
Spence JR points

2/1 £20 

Just makes sense Spense with the car accident and lay off and Murray durability


----------



## SpursBen316

Just need Sprnce now


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> After last weekends betting excitement its back to boring bets
> 
> BJS points
> Spence JR points
> 
> 2/1 £20
> 
> Just makes sense Spense with the car accident and lay off and Murray durability


£60 won on the above

£109 on Arthur beating Yarde

Roll on AJ fight

So far I have had AJ rounds 1-3 
10/1

Dont think u get those odds as had a double bet boost I saved. My only concern with AJ he does well with a big crowd. If its empty arena will it affect him


----------



## Redzer

Been on a bit of a roll this weekend, every bet I made has come in.

Utd
City
Chelsea
20 @4/1

Spence points 25 @8/11

Leicester
Spurs
Liverpool
20 @ 7/1

Raiders
Saints
Colts
40 @ 13/5

Ive no idea how they've all come in considering how many of today's games have ended. Minor miracles with Leicester and The Raiders.

Also that would have been a tasty 10 fold :lol:

Current bet is

Patriots win
Packers - 6.5
50 @ 5/2

Next bet is 

Chiefs - 13.5
50 @ 10/11


----------



## SpursBen316

Luke Campbell vs Ryan Garcia odds are out

Campbell 6/4
Garcia 8/15



AJ card

AJ 1/12
Pulev 6/1

Fury 1/6
Wach 4/1

Bakole 3/10
Kuzmin 5/2


----------



## SpursBen316

Put my bets on for the weekend.

Had AJ 1-3 10/1

Also had AJ round 1 33/1 and round 2 18/1

Might have a few £ on Kuzmin after weigh in

And managed to get Smith to beat Canelo 4/1 just need to think about round betting now. Maybe 4 6 7

Anyone having a bet on Egginton vs Theopane


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Luke Campbell vs Ryan Garcia odds are out
> 
> Campbell 6/4
> Garcia 8/15


Disrespect to Campbell. Personally would have him favourite. Will bet nearer the event


----------



## LondonSkylines

AJ 3 rounds, fiver on round 1, fiver on round 2.

Agree with you Ben. If Kuzmin is sub 250, it could be a long night for Bakole.


----------



## SpursBen316

Nice 1 m8 well I hope u win pal. Can't believe its been 3 years since they were supposed to box

Not confident at about Kuzmin just have a feeling


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £340 Mourinho manager of the month November 17/1


----------



## Redzer

SpursBen316 said:


> Won £340 Mourinho manager of the month November 17/1


What a random bet :lol:

Fair play.

There's nothing that peaks my interest this weekend in any sport.


----------



## Redzer

Fuck it, few quid on Joshua rounds 4-6 @ 3/1.

I think he might take a few rounds to get going after the layoff.


----------



## craigseventy

Sky bet have Joshua ko/tko @evens


----------



## SpursBen316

Wankers

£10 limit wasnt it Craig I put a tenner on. Lost on AJ rounds 1-3 1 and 2 

30 seconds of round 1 when they didnt throw anything I was like oh shit lol.

The £20 I won on the AJ promo put on Figueiredo tko/ko should really have gone sub.

Roll on Callum Smith vs Alvarez


----------



## SpursBen316

Redzer said:


> What a random bet :lol:
> 
> Fair play.
> 
> There's nothing that peaks my interest this weekend in any sport.


Cheers manager of month is not to bad u csn usually get a heads up from fixtures list sky bet do specials like that and 1st pre manager to leave I picked sheff utd.

They also do cup draw specials.

Champions league and Europa league who will play who.

442 have done the percentages. Fun bet but I wouldnt wager more than a few quid its UEFA after all lol

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...nts-for-liverpool-manchester-city-and-chelsea


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> Wankers
> 
> £10 limit wasnt it Craig I put a tenner on. Lost on AJ rounds 1-3 1 and 2
> 
> 30 seconds of round 1 when they didnt throw anything I was like oh shit lol.
> 
> The £20 I won on the AJ promo put on Figueiredo tko/ko should really have gone sub.
> 
> Roll on Callum Smith vs Alvarez


Had £20 on Pulev to be knocked down in round 1 or round 2, what bet you putting on for Canelo vs Smith? Smith to be knocked down seems a safe bet for me


----------



## SpursBen316

Smith win
Smith win tko ko
Smith win 6/7

Think Callum wins and won't be shocked if he wins via body shot. 

Dont think for 1 minute Smith wins on points. Also cant see him getting tko ko but was hurt in the Ryder fight so u never know.


----------



## One Man

SpursBen316 said:


> Smith win
> Smith win tko ko
> Smith win 6/7
> 
> Think Callum wins and won't be shocked if he wins via body shot.
> 
> Dont think for 1 minute Smith wins on points. Also cant see him getting tko ko but was hurt in the Ryder fight so u never know.


Brave bet.


----------



## SpursBen316

British fighter British fan throw into the mixer fighting the USA = deluded bet lol

U look at Smith and his perfomanes vs Holzken and Ryder my prediction looks awful. 

U then look at Canelo vs GGG etc etc but we will see cant wait whatever happens.


----------



## jimcox88

2.10 ask dillon, literally just off the phone with fergal O'brien. It'll win barring any mishaps


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers pal for the heads up regarding the race

Had Captain Zebo boosted 5.41/1 won £57.65

His last races were 1111

I am no expert on horse racing lol

Also won Kane first scorer which is rare whenever I back Kane this season Son scores 

Won Mitrovic first card 


Had Spurs win 4-0 no way will that bet win.


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Wankers
> 
> £10 limit wasnt it Craig I put a tenner on. Lost on AJ rounds 1-3 1 and 2
> 
> 30 seconds of round 1 when they didnt throw anything I was like oh shit lol.
> 
> The £20 I won on the AJ promo put on Figueiredo tko/ko should really have gone sub.
> 
> Roll on Callum Smith vs Alvarez


Ah was it, I only had a tenner on it and didn't know. I never bet huge, just a tenner here and there.

I wanna go with canelo stoppage against Smith but the odds are poor so I'll likely just take Smith outright.


----------



## SpursBen316

Yea it was just a tenner. They ususaly offer these kind of bets on ppv shows.


I have finished my bets.

Smith to beat Canelo Via TKO KO 5/1 £20

Smith to win

round 6 £20 50/1 *
round 7 £20 50/1 *


*Free Bets

There was 1 more bet that got my attention Alvarez to be knocked down 11/4


----------



## SpursBen316

Fook me Tom how are u m8 not seen u in months. Hope u are well

I know nothing about his opponent but stuck £25 on Hunt to win tko ko evens


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

SpursBen316 said:


> Smith win
> Smith win tko ko
> Smith win 6/7
> 
> Think Callum wins and won't be shocked if he wins via body shot.
> 
> Dont think for 1 minute Smith wins on points. Also cant see him getting tko ko but was hurt in the Ryder fight so u never know.


No one is stopping Canelo by bodyshot hes too solid plus he blocked all GGG's with ease

Smith will get dropped by a bodyshot and possibly stopped definitely not Canelo


----------



## SpursBen316

All I can say there is no definitely in boxing. 

We will see Saturday. Yes GGG u can't get much better than him and he is brillaint at body shots. Callum Smith is a Super Middleweight though bordering on Light Heavy weight. 

I will be genuinely shocked if Canelo stops Smith. It will be up there with my Mayweather won't stop Hatton prediction lol


----------



## SpursBen316

Craig skybet have a boost

GGG 
Canelo 

Both to win via tko ko 11/8

Campbell is now 2/1


----------



## Redzer

Canelo points at 6/4 looks good to me. 

Also a Canelo/Rodriguez points double at 11/2 is a decent bet imo.


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £65 on Liverpool to be top Christmas day premier league.

Thought about having wonder boy tonight win ufc


----------



## SpursBen316

Redzer said:


> Canelo points at 6/4 looks good to me.
> 
> Also a Canelo/Rodriguez points double at 11/2 is a decent bet imo.


Yep very sensible bet


----------



## SpursBen316

Going to just send a few emails to skybet and william hill. I backed Callum Smith but I dont know how it happened a one armed skinny skeletor showed up vs Canelo. Maybe it will be voided if im lucky 

No I hold me hands up got it wrong badly Canelo a beast shot selection superb. 

I did win £40 on Wonder boy UFC wasn't even close until last round think he did knee or quad in 

Well done those who had Canelo points

Thats it for boxing ufc 2020 roll on 2021


----------



## Redzer

SpursBen316 said:


> Yep very sensible bet


Got fucking robbed of the double. I hate boxing judges with a passion.


----------



## craigseventy

Leeds @16/5 is good value I think. Watched every game this season and they've played great football, looked capable of beating everyone they've played really and I don't rate man u right now.


----------



## SpursBen316

Stuck £20 

On a WH special

United win
Fernandes to score
Both teams to get 1 card

10/1


----------



## craigseventy

craigseventy said:


> Leeds @16/5 is good value I think. Watched every game this season and they've played great football, looked capable of beating everyone they've played really and I don't rate man u right now.


3 mins in and this might be the worst bet In the thread


----------



## SpursBen316

It happens m8

Won £80 on Celtic Hearts going to pens.

Evens

I had United to beat Leeds 4-0 not going to win Leeds will score

Been offered cash out £48.69 or potential win £575

Just need Utd win and cards both teams. The ref having shocker needs to stsmp authority in the game and start dishing out cards

Ha Ha United 4-0 up been offered £23


----------



## SpursBen316

Odds re released

Josh Kelly evens
Avanesyan 4/5

Campbell Hatton to win a world title before January 2023 

20/1 


I learnt my lesson with Dubois


----------



## SpursBen316

Flukey win today

Cavani first scorer 5/1 vs Everton

Shouldnt have been on the pitch

Also won £100 on Spurs they subbed Son on and then made Spurs evens at 1-1

Lost £17 on Toon Army yesterday though.


----------



## craigseventy

Bruno fernandez to have 1+ shot on target on sky bet enhanced from 1/5 to evens


----------



## craigseventy

craigseventy said:


> Bruno fernandez to have 1+ shot on target on sky bet enhanced from 1/5 to evens


✅ The ones on sky enhanced have been really good


----------



## craigseventy

Vardy to have 1+ shot on target. Enhanced on sky bet @evens


----------



## SpursBen316

Garcia to Beat Campbell rounds 4-6 6/1 £15

Under 9.5 rounds evens £20

Would like to have a bet on round betting but Garcia odds have shortened quite a lot. Might have a bet in play or after weigh in


----------



## craigseventy

Kane to have 1+ shit in target against leeds, enhanced from 1/8 to evens


----------



## SpursBen316

Yea had it Craig also had Kane first scorer boosted to 4/1

Have u signed up to Sky bet free bet club ?

Had Garcia rounds 1-6 3/1 WH

Not going to bother round betting Luke never been stopped 12/1 piss take 20/1 I would have a go. 

My pick 4 or 6 Garcia but hope I lose.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Can get 18/1 round 4 with bet365. Garcia has been stopping opponents earlier than that generally so 4-6 isn’t a bad shout for an experienced Campbell if Garcia really is the real deal.
he’s more aggressive to linares and Loma to be fair. Loma could have stopped him if he stepped in the gas for sure


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Yea had it Craig also had Kane first scorer boosted to 4/1
> 
> Have u signed up to Sky bet free bet club ?
> 
> Had Garcia rounds 1-6 3/1 WH
> 
> Not going to bother round betting Luke never been stopped 12/1 piss take 20/1 I would have a go.
> 
> My pick 4 or 6 Garcia but hope I lose.


They're great bets, haven't lost one yet. Vardy didn't play last time so I cashed out and got my money back.

Ive opted in the sky bet club thing yeah. Free 5er every 25 quid is it.

I've got luke Campbell to win to finish up some trebles. 3/1 was too good to pass up when you consider how good luke actually is. Garcia may turn out to be great but he also may flop and I think you have to take the punt at this stage


----------



## SpursBen316

Won on under 9.5 rounds

Lost 1-6

ffs lol 10 seconds more Round 5 Garcia would have won np.

Could have been worse though round 2


----------



## SpursBen316

craigseventy said:


> They're great bets, haven't lost one yet. Vardy didn't play last time so I cashed out and got my money back.
> 
> Ive opted in the sky bet club thing yeah. Free 5er every 25 quid is it.
> 
> I've got luke Campbell to win to finish up some trebles. 3/1 was too good to pass up when you consider how good luke actually is. Garcia may turn out to be great but he also may flop and I think you have to take the punt at this stage


Yea them the ones they are good as no expiry on them so u can save them for boxing or football tournaments


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Won on under 9.5 rounds
> 
> Lost 1-6
> 
> ffs lol 10 seconds more Round 5 Garcia would have won np.
> 
> Could hsve been worse though round 2


Thought I was quids in when he dropped him in round 2.


----------



## SpursBen316

Shows how much I know I was laughing at the both fighters to get knocked down. It was good odds as well


----------



## SpursBen316

Just shat myself bottled it big time

Had City to beat Chelsea 3-0 20/1 cashed out £240

Could have won £420

OK not 2 bad good decision in hindsight Chelsea just scored cashed in 76 min. 87 minutes they suspend cash out so would have been shafted good and proper. 

£240 better than 0


----------



## SpursBen316

Frank Lampard next manager tobleave 6/1 £10


----------



## SpursBen316

Bit of a weird bet tonight

Hojbjerg over 2 tackles
Jensen over 1 tackle

23/10

Seems crazy odds especially Hojbjerg he is a tackling machine

Think its the 1st ever bet I have placed on Tackling lol

Won the above bet £66. Not sure how it works though. Does the the player tacklung have to get possession of the ball for it to count and does it go on opta stats.

But will look to bet on similar markets inbthe future

Had a crazy bet for tomorrow 

United to have more corners than City
United to have more cards thsn City 

7/1 £80 potential win


----------



## SpursBen316

Chorley to beat Derby County 6/4

Sounds crazy but County are fielding there youth team.


----------



## craigseventy

Everton vs wolves 
2+ shots each on target 1/8 enhanced to 1/1


----------



## SpursBen316

SpursBen316 said:


> Chorley to beat Derby County 6/4
> 
> Sounds crazy but County are fielding there youth team.


Show me the money


----------



## SpursBen316

Prob the most stupid bet I have placed this year

Dustin Poirer to beat McGregor via submission 10/1 £15

Yes watched the 1st fight yes watched every McGregor fight since and sime of Poirer fights but I was rewatching Khabib vs Poirer the other day and yea just something that made me think he could get a submission.

Ill delete this post when McGregor wins via highlight reel KO round 1:rofl:rofl


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Sho
> 
> Show me the money


And here's me losing because Palace has 0 shots on target the entire game


----------



## SpursBen316

What can I say I'm a genius when it comes to betting livra and pro punter are minnows compared to me lol

No just lucky 

Palace I avoid they are just 2 unpredictable this season


----------



## SpursBen316

Spurs to win by 6 goals vs Marine boosted to 4/1


Marine to score a goal not a bad shout 4/1


----------



## tompreston

SpursBen316 said:


> Fook me Tom how are u m8 not seen u in months. Hope u are well
> 
> I know nothing about his opponent but stuck £25 on Hunt to win tko ko evens


hiya mate. got out of the routine of here with the other site.

hope all good.

I've been betting a bit more. dropping £20-30 a week and breaking even. All good craic just to keep head busy during lockdown really


----------



## SpursBen316

Yea m8 good thanks glad u doing well me and Craig keeping this thread going lol

Breaking even nice 1 keep it up.

Good to hear from u anyway buddy

Everton to beat Wolves 21/10


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £93 on Everton last night going for United to beat Liverpool 5/2

Kane to score first vs Fulham 4/1

If I have a good weekend might have a bet on 

Max Holloway vs Calvin Kattar


----------



## SpursBen316

Craig bet for u. 

Spurs vs Fulham 
Son to assist Kane or Kane to Assist Son 

Evens 

Request a bet specials


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Craig bet for u.
> 
> Spurs vs Fulham
> Son to assist Kane or Kane to Assist Son
> 
> Evens
> 
> Request a bet specials


Cheers


SpursBen316 said:


> Craig bet for u.
> 
> Spurs vs Fulham
> Son to assist Kane or Kane to Assist Son
> 
> Evens
> 
> Request a bet specials


Tried to back it as you've been on a decent streak but thankfully couldn't find it


----------



## SpursBen316

Sorry m8 My bad was hoping u would have backed Kane fs and then backed the assist and made a bit of profit yea thats the trouble with request a bets u have to scroll down.

I won on Kane first scorer lost on assist. Overall won £90

Majority of our goals at the minute are Kane and Son setting each other up. Ndombele chipping in but Reguilon last assist for Kane was October shit luck

Managed to get Holloway evens was going to bet on points but reckon it will be close onnthe cards


----------



## craigseventy

Bet 5p + pre game on man u vs Liverpool, get £5 free bet.

Stuck mine on 0-0 16/1


----------



## craigseventy

Get In! 80quid off that


----------



## SpursBen316

Noice Criag one of those games where I put me bets on United win game United win 2-0 and Rashford first scorer and 15 min mark was thinking yea this will end 0-0.


Future reference for u if u back no goalscorer bet under first goal say it ends up 1-0 but it was classed as own goal u will win. 


If u back 0-0 but it finishes 1-0 own goal u loose hope that makes sense. 

I should be backing more no goslscorer bets dont think I have backed any since season started


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Noice Criag one of those games where I put me bets on United win game United win 2-0 and Rashford first scorer and 15 min mark was thinking yea this will end 0-0.
> 
> Future reference for u if u back no goalscorer bet under first goal say it ends up 1-0 but it was classed as own goal u will win.
> 
> If u back 0-0 but it finishes 1-0 own goal u loose hope that makes sense.
> 
> I should be backing more no goslscorer bets dont think I have backed any since season started


Didn't know that, I'll bare that in mind next time.

I went 0-0 because I saw it as a game nobody would want to lose rather than a game they'd push to win.

Have you seen the odds for the stipe vs ngannou fight! Absolutely crazy that stipe is 13/8 he already rag dolled him once, he has beaten cormier twice, how the hell is he the underdog, the most overlooked fighter in the ufc.


----------



## SpursBen316

No m8 Cheers will have a look I was watching the BT interview today with Dana there are some insane fights planned.


All mates and work colleagues lumping on mystic mac special lol


I will prob have a bet on Chandler vs Hooker. If there is a special on Poirer to win via choke might have a few pound on it. 



Chorley vs Wolves free bet £10 20/1 on Chorley.

Bet I don't recommend but Wolves are bit shakey confidence low took the captain off weekend Silva still finding his feet. All that will be bollocks if Wolves play to there strengths and Traore is on fire.


----------



## SpursBen316

Leicester to beat Brentford boosted to evens £20

Not going to bet on United vs Liverpool. I don't think either club wants to really win the game with the Premier League up for grabs

If Vinicius starts will back him first scorer


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Leicester to beat Brentford boosted to evens £20
> 
> Not going to bet on United vs Liverpool. I don't think either club wants to really win the game with the Premier League up for grabs
> 
> If Vinicius starts will back him first scorer


Is the Leicester bet with sky mate I can't see it?


----------



## SpursBen316

No its William Hill I get these bet boosts with them they do scratch of the day and u can then use them on sports think its random what u get. 

I would stick with Sky m8 but its good to switch between 2 sites now and again


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £66 on Chandler 
Lost £15 on Dustin

Bookies made a killing last night lol wankers.


----------



## craigseventy

Very tempted by 0-0 in the United game again @14/1


----------



## SpursBen316

Won on Leicester to beat Brentford

Man Utd VS Liverpool 

How wrong was I wish I had placed bet now both teams going for it 2-2 anyones to win both teams 2/1 to win 62 min mark


----------



## SpursBen316

Won £120 Lampard next manager to be sacked 5/1

Backed Shaw To Make England 23 man squad 11/10

Nuno Santo to be 3rd manager to be sacked/leave his job 14/1 £10

Bruce odds on though to leave so its a long shot 10/11



Lost on Bale to score outside the area vs Wycombe
Lost on Vinicius first scorer

Won Spurs to beat Wycombe in play evens when 1-0 down.


----------



## SpursBen316

Arsenal to beat Southampton Evens £25

Leicester City to beat Everton 6/4 £25

West Ham
Leeds
Fulham

* Midweek games

All to win 15/1 £5


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Arsenal to beat Southampton Evens £25
> 
> Leicester City to beat Everton 6/4 £25
> 
> West Ham
> Leeds
> Fulham
> 
> * Midweek games
> 
> All to win 15/1 £5


I've gone for a proper greedy one

Leeds
Leicester 
West ham 
Arsenal 
Chelsea


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Stipe to beat Ngannou is 13/8 when Stipe won the first and looked in great shape in Cormier II

but saying that I have a funny feeling Ngannou will catch him good this time


----------



## SpursBen316

craigseventy said:


> I've gone for a proper greedy one
> 
> Leeds
> Leicester
> West ham
> Arsenal
> Chelsea





SpursBen316 said:


> Arsenal to beat Southampton Evens £25
> 
> Leicester City to beat Everton 6/4 £25
> 
> West Ham
> Leeds
> Fulham
> 
> * Midweek games
> 
> All to win 15/1 £5


This is why I don't do many acca

Fulham game 0-0
Chelsea 0-0

Soon as Chelsea formation popped up was worried for u. If u like acca when the bookies reopen They do coupons u pick 1 or 2 from each section guaranteed odds. I have won quite a few quid my fave is WH Champion Gold..

Tempted to back Overeem

And Sky Bet has McGregor next opponent

Diaz 2/1
Poirer 3/1
Gaethje 4/1
Ferguson 6/1
Masvidal 8/1
Chandler 10/1
Oliveria 12/1

I keep looking for Askren vs Jake Paul odds. Crazy I know but will be backing Jake even though can't stand the cretin


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> This is why I don't do many acca
> 
> Fulham game 0-0
> Chelsea 0-0
> 
> Soon as Chelsea formation popped up was worried for u. If u like acca when the bookies reopen They do coupons u pick 1 or 2 from each section guaranteed odds. I have won quite a few quid my fave is WH Champion Gold..
> 
> Tempted to back Overeem
> 
> And Sky Bet has McGregor next opponent
> 
> Diaz 2/1
> Poirer 3/1
> Gaethje 4/1
> Ferguson 6/1
> Masvidal 8/1
> Chandler 10/1
> Oliveria 12/1
> 
> I keep looking for Askren vs Jake Paul odds. Crazy I know but will be backing Jake even though can't stand the cretin


Yeah I was offered 40. Cash out and I should have taken it.

Askren is awful at stand up, im expecting him to get stopped. I think sadly jake will be favourite for that fight. I hope Askren murders him


----------



## SpursBen316

Really I thought Askren would be massive fave.

Yea thats the trouble with accas I never ever look at cash out if there is 1 game left. I prob lost a fair bit lol.

Dunno why if its a competition bet or a correct I score cash out. Then again cash out broken a lot of time

Spurs win League Cup potential win £300 cash out offer £84.83


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Really I thought Askren would be massive fave.
> 
> Yea thats the trouble with accas I never ever look at cash out if there is 1 game left. I prob lost a fair bit lol.
> 
> Dunno why if its a competition bet or a correct I score cash out. Then again cash out broken a lot of time
> 
> Spurs win League Cup potential win £300 cash out offer £84.83


He might be but askrens stand up has looked so bad, I'm genuinely not convinced the guy can throw a proper punch. Paul has looked half decent in his fights so far to be fair and he is training with guys like maidana and a few other decent level guys, he has no real commitments other than dicking about for youtube so I genuinely expect him to get fairly decent.


----------



## SpursBen316

I have not really seen much of his punching.

Heart ruling over head tonight

Spurs win
Kane first scorer
Fabinho to be carded


----------



## SpursBen316

http://imgur.com/a/8xnB5vo


I could win so much betting against Spurs I would win a shit load. 5-6 games a season I know we are going to loose but can never bring myself to bet lol.

Not a good night lost on Kane and Spurs win. Fabinho was injured so changed my selection and added a 1st card won on both.

I was looking at Otto vs Breaeale cant see any odds even on oddschecker. It will be interesting who they mske fave.

Would like to back Otto win tko/ko

Only 1 game grabs me tomorrow United VS Arsenal.


----------



## lufcrazy

I love a flutter me. Constantly putting accas on, I'm down overall according to 365 but not by that much considering.


----------



## tompreston

Ive got a tenner on Shaw in England squad at betfair at 4/1 about 3 or 4 weeks ago which I like as a bet. 

Stipe was 5/2 last time so gonna back him again. We've zero evidence Francis has evolved at all. Stipe took the shots last time but there's always that chance - maybe cover myself with some PP special for a Francis KO in first 90 seconds or some shit


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Paddypower have changed Plant stoppage odds from 4/11 to evens in some promotion thats crazy!

Edit: £20 maximum stake though


----------



## SpursBen316

tompreston said:


> Ive got a tenner on Shaw in England squad at betfair at 4/1 about 3 or 4 weeks ago which I like as a bet.
> 
> Stipe was 5/2 last time so gonna back him again. We've zero evidence Francis has evolved at all. Stipe took the shots last time but there's always that chance - maybe cover myself with some PP special for a Francis KO in first 90 seconds or some shit


No way 11/10 when I put my bet on yes on current form he is a cert to go so decent bet nice 1.

I can't call Stipe vs Francis at all so doubt will bet.


----------



## lufcrazy

Stipe being the underdog is absolutely mental. 

Francis has been utterly nullified twice now and if anyone is getting stopped it's him imo.


----------



## SpursBen316

Man Utd to beat Arsenal £25

United to beat Arsenal 2-0

Fernandes to score in 90 mins


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

A.C.S said:


> Paddypower have changed Plant stoppage odds from 4/11 to evens in some promotion thats crazy!
> 
> Edit: £20 maximum stake though


Plant was shit lol he could have stepped it up if he wanted


----------



## Jon_Snow

won just under £1k on btts all draws in a 4 match acca yesterday, nice little bonus


----------



## SpursBen316

Leicester City to beat Fulham evens £25

New betting odds released

BJS 11/4 vs Canelo 1/4
Whyte 3/10 Povetkin 9/4
Cheeseman 6/5 vs Metcalf 8/13
Frampton 8/13 vs Herring 5/4

And get this Jake Paul 4/9 Askren 2/1


----------



## SpursBen316

Won on Leicester crazy acca time


West Ham
Leicester City 
Liverpool 
Chelsea
Leeds 

All to win over the weekend 40/1 £5


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Leicester City to beat Fulham evens £25
> 
> New betting odds released
> 
> BJS 11/4 vs Canelo 1/4
> Whyte 3/10 Povetkin 9/4
> Cheeseman 6/5 vs Metcalf 8/13
> Frampton 8/13 vs Herring 5/4
> 
> And get this Jake Paul 4/9 Askren 2/1


Askren at 2/1 is pretty funny. You'd think with all experience he'd at least learn to throw a punch. I've seen recent videos and he honestly looks like he's taking the piss.


----------



## SpursBen316

£30 England to win 6 Nations 11/8

Time to loose some money see below

Son score first vs Chelsea
Spurs win 2-0
James to be booked and first booking

We are not going to win tonight


----------



## SpursBen316

Southampton to beat Toon Army 29/20

Volkov to beat Overeem by tko ko 11/10

I must have changed my mind 4 times on Volkov never a good sign. I really want Overeem to win as well


----------



## SpursBen316

I won a 12 pack of Kronenburg last night on Paige VanZant vs Hart :cheers

Beer tastes loads better when u don't pay for it lol


----------



## SpursBen316

Lost on Southampton won with Volkov

Today gone Son to have over 2 shots on target

Kane first scorer

Liverpool vs City bets later


----------



## SpursBen316

Won on the 2 above 

And also Gallagher carded


----------



## SpursBen316

Usman to beat Burns via decision

£25 6/4


----------



## SpursBen316

Leicester City to beat Brighton

Evens

£25

Man Utd to beat West Ham


----------



## SpursBen316

Time to lose money 

Going Spurs to beat Everton will post bets when teams announced

Had Warrington to win via tko ko
Barrett to win via tko ko

Boosted to 2/1 £20


----------



## SpursBen316

Bet


http://imgur.com/a/z7Z9Mty


Bet


http://imgur.com/a/AD4f1uD


Shocker I actually won a few quid Wednesday crazy I know how can u win on a game that finishes 5-4 and goes to Extra time.

I didn't think we would beat Everton and was proved right. When the starting 11 was announced I didn't really fancy Son but shots on target bet was insane. When Kane came on put a few quid on him and payed off.

The only bet I lost was Davies to get booked. Regarding the game I don't mind loosing when its that scoreline pure entertainment


----------



## craigseventy

Salah to have 1+ shot on target @evens


----------



## craigseventy

Easy money.
Gonna take Wales +5 @6/5 for some interest now and double it with usman


----------



## SpursBen316

Lost on usman winning on points

Won on Lara to beat Warrington round 9
Won Lara to beat Warrington

Lost Warrington/Barrett tko ko double

Might have a few quid on Leeds today 3/1


----------



## SpursBen316

craigseventy said:


> Salah to have 1+ shot on target @evens


Did u win pal I planned to watch the game but thought would shovel snow from my driveway before game ended up doing 4 driveways so missed game

Would have backed Leicester at 1-1so kicking myself. Nice 1 on the Rugby I just can't get into it without fans


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Lost on usman winning on points
> 
> Won on Lara to beat Warrington round 9
> Won Lara to beat Warrington
> 
> Lost Warrington/Barrett tko ko double
> 
> Might have a few quid on Leeds today 3/1


Really tempted by Leeds also. Might go draw no bet


----------



## SpursBen316

Back Leeds let's loose some money together :lol:

Avanesyan odds have shortened he was 11/10 evens and now 
10/11


----------



## craigseventy

SpursBen316 said:


> Did u win pal I planned to watch the game but thought would shovel snow from my driveway before game ended up doing 4 driveways so missed game
> 
> Would have backed Leicester at 1-1so kicking myself. Nice 1 on the Rugby I just can't get into it without fans


Yes mate, haven't lost on the shots on target bets yet and I've done about 7 in the last few weeks, pretty crazy they keep putting them up.

I think what I'm going to do today is stick Leeds in with a stipe bet, if this loses I'll probably just keep sticking things in with stipe till I have a decent amount on it


----------



## SpursBen316

Sunday sacked lost on Leeds but crazy start to the week.

£25 West Ham to Beat Sheffield United won £91
£24 Salah to score First vs Leipzig won
£23 on Mane to score anytime vs Leipzig won
£25 on Liverpool to beat Leipzig won

100% winning ratio but could have been more nearly went for PSG to beat Barca had a promo from William Hill stake £10 get 100% matched bet bonus. Read the team news and seen Neymar was injured and bottled it. Next Spurs league campaign the streak will end


----------



## SpursBen316

Bet


http://imgur.com/a/r5ON7LZ


----------



## SpursBen316

Bet


http://imgur.com/a/kSbLzZY


The purple patch continues

Had Lucy's first scorer
Lucas anytime
Vinícius Jr next scorer.

I went to check bet had been settled on Lucas and they were doing a special odds on Vinícius in play so took a punt.

Think I might ditch correct score bets. Anytime and in play I seem to do better

I did loose on Son though score in 10 mins had £8 on that


----------



## craigseventy

Smashed it Ben well done. 

I've just gone in play on somedo to have 4 plus shots on target 7/2 he has had 3 so far in 40 mins so fancy him for another


----------



## SpursBen316

Cheers pal fluke week should end tonight. 

Had Kelly to win outright a while back evens and on points today

Wallin to beat Breazeale by tko ko 

And will back Spurs tomorrow and maybe Leicester


----------



## LayItDown

Time to wake this thread back up! Anyone have any favorite bets for this weekend?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Frampton vs Herring was 5/2 not to go the distance and a has a feeling it wouldnt, im thinking just to put most fighta not to go the distance and hope for the best

Andrade vs Williams to not go the distance is 13/10 and Andrade to get knocked down is 2/1 hes been dkwn before


----------

